# Evolución del precio del Oro V



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Atendiendo a las solicitudes que muchos me han hecho llegar, aquí os abro la continuación de un hilo que ha sido emblemático en un foro venido a menos...

Espero que en esta ocasión no haya necesidad de cerrarlo por causas que me parezcan justificadas y no hace falta recordar que un hilo es "propiedad" de quien lo abre y, por tanto, tiene la potestad de poder cerrarlo. Eso independientemente de que guste o no. 

La línea a seguir va a ser la misma, pero en principio mi participación va a ser menor, puesto que tengo un Blog abierto en Rankia y llevar ambas cosas a la vez requiere de bastante tiempo y... ganas.

Y para empezar la nueva andadura os dejo un artículo de Juan Laborda...

- China prepara el asalto al cetro del poder global (I)

Saludos.


----------



## juli (9 Nov 2017)

Ni media disculpa del bailasardanas chaquetero y además, perdonando la vida al foro en pleno ( no prefieres editar y ampliarlo por entero al inculto y soez planeta ...oh, orinal de birtú y koñozimiento? )

Bah...si cuando un necio tiene tu capacidad de raciocinio, quién puede esperar media disculpa ?...pero es que viendo como funcionas...quién puede esperar que aguanten en casa un ocioso , cateto y narcisita vejestorio como tú ? ...menuda papeleta!...El caso es que, claro!...les faltará tiempo para darte cuerda y largarte a la calle a las 6 de la mañana, nos ha jodido...así que por aquí habrás de andar...

En fin...un foro "venido a menos"? 

Tú no tienes un puto post en ningún hilo de referencia de cuando burbuja era un foro atractivo...En NIN-GU-NO.Andabas metido en ... PREFERENTES !!! :8: ( tócate los cojones con el perfil del histrión, que es de viñeta de El jueves ). Y eso fue más o menos hasta que el 15M salió a la calle. Pero, tú sabes siquiera qué es +ir, ignorante onanista ?

Bueno, al lío...que, como era de esperar, te han mandado trillones de mensajes de raticulín para que ilumines nuestra galaxia , sumida en honda incultura,...así que toca obviar tu lamida de ojete a la peor castuza catalana ...el perjuicio que sus chanchullos acarreaba para el ciudadano medio, tanto allí como en el resto del país...el uso panfletero que quisiste dar al hilo...y ya, entrando en topic, que lo abras con un link ( no podría ser de otra manera ) a cuento de la influencia China en el escenario metalero-económico global...cuando te has hartado ( más bien has hartado a muchos otros ) de descalificar cualquier apunte a ello con la misma educación y patético narcisismo de que hiciste gala al corromper un hilo del oro que es sólo un vehículo de debate entre seguidores y en el que tú solo aportas una sucesión de links y la suficiente aversión para que una buena muestra de ORadores , muchos de ellos con planteamientos de indudable interés en el topic, se ahorren la visita y el consiguiente enriquecimiento.

En fin, lameculos pujolero , pelillos a la mar...y China al poder y tal... ( Un foro "venido a menos" ...y China cortando el queso...aguanta la jeta del bufón cum laude éste, manda cojones :o :: )

A ver si empiezas a comportarte siquiera como media persona, vigía de Occidente. Eso te permitirá llenar ese patológico vacío existencial , no te quejes.

Y disfruta de las aportaciones de quienes se dignan dejar aquí sus valiosas contribuciones...a ver si se te pega algo...la esperanza es lo último que se pierde.


----------



## Quemado (9 Nov 2017)

Vamos a centrarnos en el tema del hilo, que para otras cosas hay muchos otros hilos en este foro.

Les recuerdo que hay una opción para bloquear usuarios.

Me interesa lo que se comentaba en los últimos mensajes puestos en el hilo provisional sobre la forma correcta de medir el valor del oro. Está claro que medirlo en una moneda fiat no es lo más adecuado. Lo que se suele usar es el ratio con la plata o el petroleo o las bolsas, pero eso no es exactamente una medida. Más bien una comparación.


----------



## conde84 (9 Nov 2017)

Celebro la vuelta del hilo y espero que todo vaya por los cauces habituales de respeto y debate.


----------



## Orooo (9 Nov 2017)

Se agradece la vuelta del hilo Fernando.

Por otro lado no creo que sea necesario entrar aqui a soltar bilis en cantidades industriales, creo que con no entrar al hilo o meter en ignorados a quien no guste es suficiente.

Desde que descubri este hilo he aprendido bastante, luego a partir de aqui he ido conociendo otros hilos, que no participo pero leo y aprendo. Por lo que tengo que agradecer a personas como Fernando o paketazo sus aportes (y a algunos mas)
Luego las formas pueden gustar a unos mas y a otros menos, pero pienso que aqui se viene a aprender y no a educar. No podemos gustar a todo el mundo.

Esperemos que el hilo siga el rumbo que todos esperamos (informar y aprender)

Un saludo


----------



## juli (9 Nov 2017)

conde84 dijo:


> Celebro la vuelta del hilo y espero que todo vaya por los cauces habituales de respeto y debate.



Respeto ...y debate ?

Te recuerdo que éso exactamente es lo que exigiste tú al comemierdas éste, que dice que el hilo era suyo.

Su respuesta, antes del cierre previo, A TÍ, que llevas años por aquí con una presencia IM-PE-CA-BLE...adiós , muy buenas...y a seguir con la panfletada...hasta que lo petó.

Imagínate el trato a quienes no tienen la deferencia ( los eufemismos y el recato en las formas, te recuerdo que son una deferencia que muchos no tomamos como standard, sino que presentamos al prójimo en función de unos mínimos de reciprocidad ) de darle los potitos bledine envueltos en mermelada al mamarracho éste . Y te recierdo que no se la deben. El respeto ews un camino de ida y vuelta...el postureo barato es otra cosa.

Luego..."ha sido el Tato...y el penoso nivel del foro". De cómo se ha permitido el debate, mejor ni pasar a considerarlo, vamos : "Of topic por mis cojones...y el tipoic metalero, directamente, lo chapo a quien le apetezca - y haya soportado antes mi sarta de chocheos y pedorretas...que de paso, intento sepultar para eharle la culpa al boogie - ".

El equilibrio en la convivencia no viene de serie, se gana cada día. La mayor inercia de este mundo es la de quienes se creen que el resto ha nacido para servir a sus memeces o su falta de esfuerzo en tratar con los demás, en cumplir con lo que toca a cada cual...y eso es aplicable a practicamente todas las extensiones del ser humano en cuanto se administra un bien común.

El sujeto éste es el paradigma de lo más pútrido de la sociedad cañí : Cateto, Chaquetero, chivato, egoísta y engreído...que defienda una barretina o que su abuela es virgen es circunstancial...y todo ello rebozado en un fingimeinto formal de 3 al cuarto, de cara a la galería y la mojigatería reinante. Después aquí el personal haciendo coros y plañíos de la baja estofa de la clase politicucha. Cabe alguna duda de que es éso precisamente, esa desidia ética, la que lo embadurna todo de mierda y miseria ?

El respeto y la convivencia no son de serie. No señor. El compadreo con su administración caprichosa, gasolina para la hoguera...de gusanos como éste. Sabes lo peor de todo ? Que las personas consideradas y celosas de las formas obviéis el abuso de esta ralea de avispáos. Esa es su arma. Abusar de vuestro respeto y educación para campar a sus anchas...mientras os inhibís de quienes son despreciados . En el caso del cierre anterior del hilo, todos. Muchos de ellos, frontalmente en contra de su deriva...como tú mismo.


"Don Fernando" :o  ...si ej que...::


----------



## Tinopunk (9 Nov 2017)

Bienvenido el hilo de Fernandojcg. Aunque no participo lo leía asiduamente tratando de aprender algo .Pillo sitio.


----------



## frisch (9 Nov 2017)

Gracias Fernando por estar de vuelta. Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ja,ja,ja... Parece que a algunos -muy pocos- NO les gusta la existencia de este hilo y tratan de cargárselo con una "argumentación" y "maneras" que ya dicen cuál es su auténtica naturaleza: yo suelo esquivarla cuando ando por la calle para no pisarla...

De todas formas, no voy a entrar en un cruce de descalificaciones que a nada conducen y, además, los hombres de "verdad" se dicen determinadas cosas a la cara y no desde la cobardía manifiesta del anonimato. Lo único que SÍ voy a hacer es reportarlo.

Por cierto, a ese "personaje" le deseo que el resto de sus días sean tan agradables como él... Y NO lo tiene difícil.

Pasando a lo que interesa en el hilo, me gustaría saber si alguien conoce un pronunciamiento oficial por parte del Gobierno chino en relación a lo tan comentado en los medios sobre el tema Petróleo/Yuan/Oro. Si fuera así agradecería que me colocasen un enlace.

Saludos.


----------



## juli (9 Nov 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Se agradece la vuelta del hilo Fernando.
> 
> Por otro lado no creo que sea necesario entrar aqui a soltar bilis en cantidades industriales, creo que con no entrar al hilo o meter en ignorados a quien no guste es suficiente.
> 
> ...



La bilis se suelta por motivos más serios, hombre...este teleñeco provoca poco más que un refilón...y desde luego, no amargarse un segundo, quita, quita...

Pero éste es un hilo "humanista" . No se lo has leído repetidamente al yayochocho censor éste ?

Te extraña que en tu país resposables de primer orden en terrorismo de estado y latrocinio a sacas ganen de calle elecciones "memocráticas" ? Este hilo era hace 3 semanas un aliento insensato al enfrentamiento social entre millones de personas so riesgo de graves perjuicios. Un juego de niños...o de viejos chochos, obnubilados por 4 puferos Vivalavirgen, para más inri y vergüenza.

A mí, leyéndote a tí,que posiblemente estés en las antípodas de alinearte con opciones semajantes - todo el mundo dispone del original beneficio de la duda - , me parece de lo más natural. Desvaríos hasta ese punto no nacen de la noche a la mañana. Son un cúmulo de circunstancias y peldaños en la dirección errada. Y llegan a ellos personas de un perfil original de lo más cotidiano. Con inhibirse eticamente y centrarse en "ir a lo suyo" , es pura inercia.

Es la dejadez de ir profundizando por ese camino . Que una mierda tapa la otra y así hasta el infinito y más allá. Hasta que esa sucesión de malabares que no merecen ruido ni "rompe y rasga", se conviertan no en una bola de nieve, sino de mierda. Lo malo es que la mayoría anda tan integrada en esas jerarquías basadas en mirar a otro lado, que ni se entera.

A los gusanos hay que recordarles - y reprocharles - sus gusanadas.Y su obligación de desterrarlas. Desde el principio y sin dramas. Es todo. En este caso, como la atrofiada percepción de interfecto es incapaz de asimilar que exponer sus sandeces es una reclamación objetiva a que esas actitudes no son de recibo y las recibirá siempre como un ataque personal , pues hay que contar con que no las cambiará...las maquillará ante sí mismo y su espejo con las mismas excusas que cree que los demás, a quines trata como gilipollas, se tragan. Así que hay que joderle el espejo, ante sí mismo y ante los demás, cuestión - la segunda - que el complejo de inferioridad narcisita tantísimo valora...esperando que con ello se mueva en los límites de lo aceptable por sí mismo y no ponerse en absoluta evidencia ...ya que el que lo haga por los demás y unos mínimos de decoro es batalla perdida.

Pero nada de bills hombre...lo inexcusable frente a un enfermo no es la vomitona , la falta de respeto gratuíta ni el escarnio...sino hacerle consciente ,en principio, de lo incómodo de sus mongoladas...porque éso debería importiar en un colectivo. Y si insiste, de lo evidente de su patetismo. Punto por punto y para que sepa bien clarito que todo el mundo , silencio mediante o no, sabe perfectamente cuál es su show. chusco y barato.





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ja,ja,ja... Parece que a algunos -muy pocos- NO les gusta la existencia de este hilo y tratan de cargárselo con una "argumentación" y "maneras" que ya dicen cuál es su auténtica naturaleza: yo suelo esquivarla cuando ando por la calle para no pisarla...
> 
> De todas formas, no voy a entrar en un cruce de descalificaciones que a nada conducen y, además, los hombres de "verdad" se dicen determinadas cosas a la cara y no desde la cobardía manifiesta del anonimato. Lo único que SÍ voy a hacer es reportarlo.
> 
> ...



El único mierda integral aquí eres tú. Por tus hechos se te conoce...ya puedes decir misa y hablar del tiempo en Korea. JÓDETE Y BAILA, patético bufón. Y si quieres callarme, ya sabes...de acusica al jefe contra el que despotricas y listo.

Tú no puedes cruzar descalificación alguna conmigo porque tú no me conoces. Sin embargo a tí te conoce aquí cualquiera. JÓDETE Y BAILA de nuevo,boñiguita engreída.

Petro/Yuan/Gold ???  :XX: ...JOJOJO !!! ...Ahora te subes al carro de eso, monguer???

Tú has descalificado ese argumento durante años sin dar razón alguna...Y éso sería perfectamente legitimo, pero no que haya sido sólo por el hecho de que lo hayan resaltado otros y lo hayas obviado tú...como hacen los niños de teta. Y todos conocen - y a veces padecen - gente así , como seguro bien lo saben en tu casa - qué pobres! - .

Y nada, chivatilla, te dejo a tus censuras - tus pedorretas baratas de cría meada en las bragas hacia mí no son NADA, CERO...y además, aunque yo fuese un ñordo premium , éso no te lavaría a tí la cara, bobolón, que parece que tienes 6 años. Yo hablo de tí y de tu comprotamiento y lo que te doy son argumentos CRUDOS Y CIERTOS que puede entender y entenderá cualquiera que sepa sumar dos y dos . 

Allá tú , ellos si te ríen la enésima mezquindad ...y vuestra ética de goma de mascar.

Un besito, engendro. 






frisch dijo:


> Gracias Fernando por estar de vuelta. Un fuerte abrazo.



Hombre...el Pujolseguidista de la "violencia extrema". Creía que tu primer saludo iba a ser para quienes sufrieron tus chochadas y ese lapso en tu medicación por el que se quedaron compuestos y sin hilo...pero va a ser que no. A tí te la pela que se orinen en Cristo o en tu familia. Hay que pasearse por el mundo durante chopocientos años para acabar enfundado en esa falta absoluta de dignidad, muchachete...


EL "País sin nombre" , la mezquindad politicucha reinante, les lumieres franÇaises , Los Faros de Baudelaire ...y la bici de la abuela. Menudo síndrome de Estocolmo que calzas y menuda falta de amor propio y respeto a la obra de dios . 

Menuda vergüenza ajena, FARSANTE.


----------



## urgent (9 Nov 2017)

Gracias Fernando por volver. 

Saludos Frisch,... espero también a paketazo........ incluso a racional y algún otro... y espero que otros como el Juli.... tengan cosas "mejores" que hacer y no vuelvan.

Salut.


----------



## Gurney (9 Nov 2017)

Leeré el hilo con interés, pero también seguiré leyendo con aún más interés los posts de Juli, insigne forero en el hilo de las Alts.
Hay muchos caminos.


----------



## Orooo (9 Nov 2017)

juli dijo:


> La bilis se suelta por motivos más serios, hombre...este teleñeco provoca poco más que un refilón...y desde luego, no amargarse un segundo, quita, quita...
> 
> Pero éste es un hilo "humanista" . No se lo has leído repetidamente al yayochocho censor éste ?
> 
> ...




No he entendido muy bien que has querido decirme :S

Por otra parte tampoco se que movida tienes o has tenido con Fernando. Simplemente hecha un vistazo de la manera que has entrado al hilo, y de hay lo que he querido decir con lo de la bilis. Es que has hecho hasta una pole de campeonato.

Por otra parte piensa que aqui la mayoria no somos tontos (creo). Personalmente no idolatro a nadie, yo leo y "absorbo" lo que me interesa, y lo que veo que no, lo desecho, creo que asi es como se obtiene el conocimiento. 
Si Fernando expone temas que me interesan, simplemente se lo agradezco (que menos) y como yo, creo que muchos. Pero es que me da igual que se llame Fernando o Juli.
Lo mismo que te digo eso, tambien valoro tus aportaciones al hilo de las Altcoins en el que os sigo, el que no os agradezca alli a los temas que exponeis y no participe no es por que caigais mal, si no que aun soy un ignorante en esos temas para escribir en ese hilo. Aqui se habla de variedad y algo puedo exponer, alli no.

En temas de politiqueo y que si españa esto o cataluña lo otro, pues no me veras entrar por que la verdad, me importa entre un pimiento verde y una ñora seca de esas rojas.


----------



## juli (9 Nov 2017)

Lo de la bilis era una alusión evidente y me he explicado. Y desde luego que no hay ninguna generalización en cuanto a que aquí seamos tontos. 

La política seguramente nos la pele a muchos, y en este hilo más, sobre todo en depende qué fondo , manera e intensidad...inasequible seguramente a tí o mí.

Tú has dicho lo que creías conveniente y digno de transmitir y yo, igual.

Un saludo.


----------



## timi (9 Nov 2017)

saludos a todos , y gracias Fernando ,,,, por aquí estaré


----------



## juli (9 Nov 2017)

[/COLOR]


urgent dijo:


> Gracias Fernando por volver.
> 
> Saludos Frisch,... espero también a paketazo........ incluso a racional y algún otro... y espero que otros como el Juli.... tengan cosas "mejores" que hacer y no vuelvan.
> 
> Salut.



MMM...no sé, cosas mejores que hacer, tengo...y las hago...pero no son excluyentes...aunque parece que tú sí...así que , aunque la cabra tire al monte, córtate de repartitos a tu bola conmigo y aprende a mamarte al de al lado, Choldi. ( has visto qué rapido se aprenden cositas en este hilo ?  )

Pero, mira, bueno...manda foto de tu parienta o de tus hijas , picante a poder ser, y disposición , que igual nos arreglamos y acabamos todos contentos y sin coincidir, oye. Soy fácil de agradar...cómo vais de higiene en casa ?

Por cierto, el juli es otro forero. Si llevases aquí tres días, lo sabrías, repartelotó.

En fin, espero haber estado a la altura de tu cordialidá...ya me contarás de esas fotillos, bribónnn. Te las recojo en el mail : 
por-listillos-no-sus-queda-lola-flowers-ni-ná@no-quieres-taza-taza-y-media.com

Saludos...y olé.


----------



## marquen2303 (9 Nov 2017)

Un saludo Fernando muchas gracias por volver y desde ya agradezco el trabajo que implica llevar este hilo que requiere mucho tiempo y dedicación. Yo también vengo a leer y aprender así que estaría bien que este hilo lo cuidemos entre todos ya que el presente y futuro que tenemos por delante es muy difícil de entender y necesitamos información que vale como oro.


----------



## frisch (9 Nov 2017)

¿Por qué la revelación de los "Paradise Papers", y antes de los "Panama Papers" no tendrán ninguna incidencia, o casi, en la recaudación fiscal de los países en cuestión?

Por una sencilla razón.

Tomemos el caso de España (o lo que va quedando de ella mal que pese a algunos): 1.248 filiales de empresas del IBEX35, es decir el "cuore" de la economía española, detienen 140.000 millones de euros en paraísos fiscales que no pagan a la Hacienda Española.

En los "Paradise Papers" aparecen particulares como Madonna, Bono (no el de Extremadura sino el del grupo de U2), Jean Jacques Annaud, cineasta francés (el Oso, En busca del fuego) y varios más.

Estos pagarán el pato (según el diccionario: "padecer o llevar un castigo no merecido o *que ha merecido otro*") pero los del IBEX35, niente, nada, ezerrez, res de res.

Porque ello supondría reconocer una verdad que clama al cielo: los primeros traidores a la causa de España son los del IBEX35 (o en Francia, los del CAC40) o dicho en román paladino, el poder económico, el de verdad, en España, no es Español, es de la Isla de Man. Es decir que intenta pagar lo menos posible en España, lo que supone, menos fondos para sanidad, pensiones, educación y todo aquello que crea país, nación, Estado.

El sistema económico reinante está viciado porque el sistema económico se sustenta en un doble discurso: el de la nación y el del bolsillo (sobre todo en España)

La nación de boquilla y el bolsillo a buen recaudo fuera y en contra de la nación.

Esto, tarde o temprano petará.

Luego, no está de más hacerse con unas onzas de oro y de plata sabiendo que el corazón del sistema está viciado.

Hoy son los "Paradise Papers", ayer fueron los "Panama Papers", mañana serán los "Papers" de que esa historieta que se traen algunos Estados que defienden a ultranza (ultra) su integralidad territorial, no era sino guardar a buen recaudo su bolsillo y, de boquilla, mucho espectáculo nacional.

Es el caso de Francia, por ejemplo.

«*Paradise Papers*»*: les stratégies des riches Français pour payer moins de taxes sur leurs yachts

«*Paradise Papers*» : Révélations sur le patrimoine offshore de Bernard Arnault, première fortune de France

(Bernard Arnault, primera fortuna francesa, de la Nación Francesa, de la République Française)

Pego, finalmente, un párrafo del artículo que enlazo y en el que se fundamenta este comentario que me resulta bien revelador:

"Y es que, en la actualidad, el 80% de los recursos de la Agencia Tributaria se dedica a investigar a autónomos, microempresas, pymes y trabajadores. Esto deja muy poco margen de actuación en la lucha contra el gran fraude, en un momento en el que las empresas del IBEX 35 disponen de 1.285 filiales domiciliadas en paraísos y centros financieros offshore y la presencia de estas filiales en territorios opacos no deja de crecer."

CADTM - El IBEX dispone de 1.285 filiales en paraísos fiscales

Edito: Bono el de Castilla La Mancha


----------



## Dev-em (9 Nov 2017)

Hola Fernando , gracias por abrir esta continuación del hilo.

En fin , que algunos que estamos aún verdes lo seguimos necesitando para aprender lo que podamos sobre oro , plata , metales preciosos en general y economia , te lo agradecemos.

Un saludo a la concurrencia y mucha suerte , además de buenos aportes , para todos.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2017)

Pillo colapso en hilo de apocalipsis.

Oro en 1.290 y muchas productoras medias en precios de risa.

Huele a dinero.


----------



## Botaspielcaiman (9 Nov 2017)

Buenas noches soy "miron" de foro he aprendido muchísimo con Fernando, discrepó con Fernando en su visión de Cataluña pero me encanta que vuelva. Juli vamos "tirar palante" y ya. La mierda huela cuando se menea


----------



## paketazo (9 Nov 2017)

Como para gustos se pintan colores, aquí habrá variedad de opiniones en referencia a los aportes personales de cada forero...para mi, en la variedad está generalmente la respuesta a algo concreto, y muy a menudo, esa respuesta la encontramos dónde menos nos la esperamos.


*Fernando* un saludo de nuevo, y que sepas que muchos apreciamos tu trabajo informativo por estos lares.

Encontrar noticias relevantes y colgarlas para nuestro usufructo, es todo un lujo, y un tiempo regalado que yo al menos agradezco en la medida de lo posible.

En cuanto al oro, *negrofuturo* lo ve más como su nick, y yo ya dije que lo veo saliendo arriba en unos meses...no me apuesto nada más que mi opinión, y seguro me equivocaré, pero sigo esperando esa rotura de los 1380$/1420$ para "pronto"


En cuanto a la cuestión que hace el compañero a cerca de como es mejor medir el oro/plata...no me refiero a volumenes o peso, si no a valor equiparable, creo que ya se comentó muchas veces y considero que es la mejor opción.

El oro ha de medirse en proporción al conjunto de bienes o servicios que podemos adquirir con él, en una época determinada.

No nos queda otra que pasar su valor a fiat para entender esto, pero creo que el propio *Fernando* dijo en su día lo de que una onza de oro servía en la época del imperio romano para vestir de gala a un ciudadano, lo mismo que en la edad media, o que la época contemporanea...hoy mismo, con una onza de oro, podemos adquirir un buen traje, y unos zapatos a la zaga amén de una buena camisa.

Buenas noches a todos, y sumemos, para restar ya tenemos el tiempo que nos queda.

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Como para gustos se pintan colores, aquí habrá variedad de opiniones en referencia a los aportes personales de cada forero...para mi, en la variedad está generalmente la respuesta a algo concreto, y muy a menudo, esa respuesta la encontramos dónde menos nos la esperamos.
> 
> 
> *Fernando* un saludo de nuevo, y que sepas que muchos apreciamos tu trabajo informativo por estos lares.
> ...



El SP tiene que corregir por pelotas. Cada vez que flaquea, el oro está yendo al alza.

En el oro se va a ganar una fortuna ...... para cambiarla otra vez por papelitos fiat ::::::


----------



## paco908 (9 Nov 2017)

Hola a todos.

Me habeís alegrado la noche por el nacimiento de este hilo.

Espero seguir aprendiendo de todos los foreros que participaban y los nuevos que se apunten.

Soy aprendiz de todo y maestro de nada.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## CaraCortada (9 Nov 2017)

El juli es mi segundo ignorado


----------



## Grecorio (9 Nov 2017)

juli dijo:


> Ni media disculpa del bailasardanas chaquetero y además, perdonando la vida al foro en pleno ( no prefieres editar y ampliarlo por entero al inculto y soez planeta ...oh, orinal de birtú y koñozimiento? )
> 
> Bah...si cuando un necio tiene tu capacidad de raciocinio, quién puede esperar media disculpa ?...pero es que viendo como funcionas...quién puede esperar que aguanten en casa un ocioso , cateto y narcisita vejestorio como tú ? ...menuda papeleta!...El caso es que, claro!...les faltará tiempo para darte cuerda y largarte a la calle a las 6 de la mañana, nos ha jodido...así que por aquí habrás de andar...



Que tío más grande "El Juli". Tengo envidia de no poseer una capacidad de expresión como la tuya. 
Muchos sufrimos en su día el insulto gratuito de fernandojcg y dejamos de aportar lo poco que podíamos, pero jamás se me ocurrió darle un poco de su medicina con tanta clase como lo has hecho tu.
Un abrazo muy fuerte.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, observo que la llegada del hilo ha tenido una excelente acogida y eso reconforta, la verdad sea dicha. Como ya comenté en el post inicial, tampoco voy a dedicar al hilo el mismo tiempo que en el pasado... Tengo un Blog en Rankia y éste ya me lleva su trabajo. Por otro lado, tengo un seguimiento muy potente allí y, además, soy muy bien tratado. Insisto en que este hilo se ha vuelto a abrir por cuanto había interés en que fuera así...

Esta mañana, en el primer post, enlace un artículo de Juan Laborda con toda la "intención" del mundo... Entre otras cosas porque yo en el tema del Petróleo/Yuan/Oro voy en "coche" y NO en "carro". Lo digo porque uno de los primeros (o, quizás, el "primero"...) en escribir sobre este tema en nuestro país fue "menda lerenda" y eso lo saben todos aquellos conforeros de este hilo y que me siguen en Rankia. Fue a raíz de traducir del Inglés un artículo de Hugo Salinas y que es un reconocido "metalero" y seguidor de la Escuela austriaca.

Bien, posteriormente, volví a realizar otro post también en Rankia y que abundaba sobre lo mismo, pero después se me despertaron una serie de dudas y a las que todavía NO tengo una respuesta solvente y, por tanto, contrastable. ¿A qué me refiero? Esta mañana lanzaba, también con toda la "intención" del mundo, una pregunta y es si alguien me podía dar el enlace a una confirmación oficial por parte del Gobierno chino... Y no sé porqué, pero me parece que voy a tener que seguir esperando...

Vamos a ver: lo que tenemos "seguro" es de dónde salió la noticia INICIAL y que sólo he visto reflejada en España en mí Blog de Rankia y es la siguiente:

- https://asia.nikkei.com/Markets/Com...world-order-with-oil-benchmark-backed-by-gold

La noticia como podéis comprobar lleva fecha del 1 de Septiembre.

Mis dudas se acrecentaron cuando observé que la cotización del Oro NO se inmutaba y me dije: "¡Qué "raro"!"

Más tarde, leí un artículo de Koos Jansen y que me hizo hacer un post nuevamente en Rankia donde ponía en tela de juicio lo que se planteaba en los medios económico-financieros mundiales... Y es que en la noticia INICIAL NO se aporta un comunicado oficial de ningún organismo que pertenezca al Gobierno chino.

Es más, de momento, lo que se sabe CIERTO es que China ha anunciado nada más que un contrato de Futuros de Petróleo y Yuanes, pero ¿del Oro se sabe "algo"? Quizás, y sólo quizás, estén esperando más tiempo para anunciarlo oficialmente. Sin embargo, hay serias dudas que me gustaría que alguien me "despejase", pero NO desde la opinión, sino aportando información que se pueda contrastar.

Y luego hay otra "cosita" más: China ha comprado en el período que va de Noviembre de 2016 a principios de Octubre de 2017 la friolera de $107.000 millones en Bonos del Tesoro de los EE.UU.

Ja,ja,ja... Yo sigo manteniendo mi DESCONFIANZA hacia China y todo el "rollo" que se está montando alrededor de ese país y la "solución dorada". En todo caso de producirse sería a una escala que NO llegaría a ser global, ni muchísimo menos... Y sino ya están los portaaviones americanos para evitarlo.

# Quemado: En el pasado y en estos hilos he DEMOSTRADO que el Oro mantiene e incluso aumenta su VALOR en el tiempo. Tú mismo puedes hacer una simple comprobación: mira lo que costaba "x" en determinado año y a qué precio cotizaba el Oro, teniendo en cuenta también otras variables como la fortaleza de la Divisa y la Inflación. En Rankia tengo programado hacer un post sobre esto, pero primero habrá que hacer "hueco" en el tiempo de que dispongo.

# bertok: SÍ, amigo... Supongo que leerías lo que publiqué ayer en mí Blog sobre Eldorado Gold Corp. En fin, para los que os dedicáis a la "caza" activa van a presentarse grandes oportunidades. Y también soy de la opinión de que el Oro subirá, a pesar de las lecturas muy negativas que ofrece el COT. NO van a poder seguir tumbándolo cuando las cosas se pongan "feas" de verdad...

Saludos.


----------



## motymot (9 Nov 2017)

Fernando, te agradezco enormemente este nuevo hilo, soy asiduo lector de tu hilo anterior y sigo con mucho interés todos tus aportes tanto en este foro como en Rankia.

Soy de esa mayoría silenciosa que lee mucho pero escribe poco o nada, me he registrado para la ocasión.

Por aquí estaremos puntuales.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## jottasoy (9 Nov 2017)

Hola fernandojcg, gracias por volver a escribir, llevo un par de años siguiendo tus hilos y he aprendido mucho, no colaboro porque no estoy a vuestro a nivel.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2017)

Hola, jottasoy: ¿"Nivel"? Tampoco hace falta viendo según qué "aportaciones"... Y NO nos otorgues algo de lo que seguramente carecemos. Estos hilos se desarrollaron para que la gente compartiera sus conocimientos, expresará su opinión y todo ello desde la EDUCACIÓN.

En fin, a mí me gustaría que muchos de vosotros os decidierais a escribir, pero en cualquier caso SIEMPRE es grato saber que andáis por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2017)

Realmente, esto es MUY FUERTE...

- "This Could Be Huge": Gold Bar Certified By Royal Canadian Mint Exposed As Fake | Zero Hedge

Y aprovecho para saludar a todos aquellos que me han agradecido que el hilo vuelva a funcionar. Quiero hacer una especial mención para paketazo y a quien tengo en gran consideración por muchas razones que no es necesario explicar. Es una simple cuestión de coherencia y trayectoria.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Aquí os dejo un interesante vídeo de Max Keiser...

- "Permitir el auge de monopolios es atentar contra los valores de EE.UU."- Videos de RT

Bueno, espero que tengáis un buen Fin de Semana y yo, probablemente, no volveré a pasarme por aquí hasta el próximo Lunes o Martes.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Nov 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Realmente, esto es MUY FUERTE...
> 
> - "This Could Be Huge": Gold Bar Certified By Royal Canadian Mint Exposed As Fake | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...



Siempre se ha comentado por aquí, yo mismo lo he aprendido por vuestras letras, que es más fácil detectar falsificaciones de monedas que de barras.

Un kruger o un soberano, seguro que se falsifícan enormemente, pero para identificar el "timo", hay armas disponibles para el propietario o futuro comprador.

Las medidas y el peso, son muy complicadas de igualar usando tungsteno/wolframio u otros sucedaneos.

Cuando adquirais una moneda a un desconocido, siempre es interesante un calibre y una buena báscula de precisión, y a mayores si se puede, otra moneda de la misma serie que sepamos al 100% que es real.

Un lingote puede adoptar cientos de formas sin realmente estar respaldado por medidas estandard, esto hace relativamente sencillo para un experto en dar gato por liebre fundir y crear lingotes con apariencia verídica.

Un handcap de los metales siempre ha sido para un novel o no tan novel, identificar el grado de pureza, pero debemos de admitir que también hay cientos de falsificaciones de billetes corriendo por las calles, o diamantes montados en piezas supuestamente auténticas.

Si no se es experto, como mi caso, lo mejor es acudir a una moneda conocida de inversión, y no salirse demasaido de ahí a la hora de incrementar patrimonio. Hay por la red unos cuantos modos eficaces para eliminar el 90% de las falsificaciones sin necesidad de ser físico nuclear o ingeniero químico.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## Orooo (10 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Siempre se ha comentado por aquí, yo mismo lo he aprendido por vuestras letras, que es más fácil detectar falsificaciones de monedas que de barras.
> 
> Un kruger o un soberano, seguro que se falsifícan enormemente, pero para identificar el "timo", hay armas disponibles para el propietario o futuro comprador.
> 
> ...




Lo bueno del krugerrand es que emite un sonido sin igual. Mucho mas caracteristico que cualquier otra moneda (maple, panda, bufalo)



[youtube]2Ehm5ENu30Q[/youtube]


----------



## Quemado (10 Nov 2017)

Gracias por la respuesta, Fernando. Es muy interesante lo que comentas de esa entrada en blog, sobre todo si es para los que no estamos muy puestos en estos temas. Pero vamos, tampoco creo que sea algo urgente. Leyendo aquí y allí entre líneas se aprenden muchas cosas. Es una pena que a veces el entorno no acompañe.


----------



## timi (10 Nov 2017)

Dejo esto

Trump declara que el desequilibrio comercial entre China y EE.UU. es "inaceptable" para Washington - RT

Saludos


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2017)

As we approach the European close, the dolar index just spiked and precious metals (and crude) were pummeled. Gold futures tumbled on massive volume as over $4 billion notional was purged instantaneously...

Over 30,000 contracts ripped through gold futures - over $4.2 billion notional - in the space of a minute. That's around 10% of a normal days' volume.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Días: Me paso un momento para ampliaros lo ofrecido por el amigo bertok...

Gold Slammed After Someone Pukes $4 Billion Notional In Gold Futures | Zero Hedge

En fin, imagino que ahora NO dirán que fue un "error" y que suele ser el argumento "típico" en los últimos tiempos...

Saludos.


----------



## Obi (11 Nov 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Días: Me paso un momento para ampliaros lo ofrecido por el amigo bertok...
> 
> Gold Slammed After Someone Pukes $4 Billion Notional In Gold Futures | Zero Hedge
> 
> En fin, imagino que ahora NO dirán que fue un "error" y que suele ser el argumento "típico" en los últimos tiempos...



Como decía Peter Schiff, habrá que mirar el lado bueno de la manipulación. Gracias a ella, los ciudadanos podemos comprar oro y plata más baratos. 
The Gold Price is Fixed. So What?


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2017)

Obi dijo:


> Como decía Peter Schiff, habrá que mirar el lado bueno de la manipulación. Gracias a ella, los ciudadanos podemos comprar oro y plata más baratos.
> The Gold Price is Fixed. So What?



Con la manipulación hay que tener cuidado porque puede generar tendencia.

Todavía recuerdo la última caída del SP cuando estaba testando el soporte del infierno en los 1805 y como lo hicieron rebotar con una noticia FALSA sobre los rusos y los recortes de producción petrolera.

Y ya lo llevan por casi los 2500.


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Nov 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El SP tiene que corregir por pelotas. Cada vez que flaquea, el oro está yendo al alza.
> 
> En el oro se va a ganar una fortuna ...... para cambiarla otra vez por papelitos fiat ::::::



Pillo sitio en hilo que vera el CATACROCK.

Como k cambiarlo por papelitos ???

Habiendo buena tierra de cultivo, con manantial propio, perrera tamaño zar planinac y frutales en abundancia...ahhh y plomo de alta velocidad...

Mi oro servira para eso??? Servira para facilitarles un poco la vida a mis criaturas??

Pronto lo veremos...no queda mucho.

Haya paz.

La paz nos acompañe a todos.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2017 at 18:04 ----------

Yo me acuerdo de aquella tarde Maese...ese grafico sirvio para demostrar QUE SI HAY UNA MANO QUE MECE LA CUNA.

Danzad malditos...

Algunos ya ni sabemos ni queremos bailar.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (11 Nov 2017)

Acabo de encontrar el hilo, ya daba por perdido su retorno después de semanas mirando cada día si había vuelto.
La manida frase "no sabes lo que tienes hasta que lo pierdes" se hizo real con este hilo.
Estas semanas he estado "espiando" a algunos foreros participantes por separado, pero no hay comparación posible. Por algún motivo se produce una buena sinergia en este hilo.


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2017)

Obi dijo:


> Como decía Peter Schiff, habrá que mirar el lado bueno de la manipulación. Gracias a ella, los ciudadanos podemos comprar oro y plata más baratos.
> The Gold Price is Fixed. So What?



Me gusta tu avatar. La disidencia va aumentado )))


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Nov 2017)

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...90&redirect=false&contributor=Phoenix+Capital
Todo apunta a que nos acercamos a un shock inflacionario como en los años 70.


----------



## besto (12 Nov 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El SP tiene que corregir por pelotas. Cada vez que flaquea, el oro está yendo al alza.
> 
> En el oro se va a ganar una fortuna ...... para cambiarla otra vez por papelitos fiat ::::::



¿Estais posicionados ya en oro o esperando a la correccion para hacerlo?
Yo tengo intencion de meter el 20% de la cartera en oro pero no lo he hecho todavía porque lo veo bajista de momento.
También tengo dudas de cómo repartir la entrada en oro, supongo que una parte ira a un etf normal, otra parte a un etf que invierta en junior companies metaleras y algo a la que recomienda sevilla que tiene buena pinta.

Oro físico no tengo ni pretendo tener.


----------



## frisch (12 Nov 2017)

Buenas tardes estimados contertulios.

Os enlazo un artículo que lleva por título:

"Al borde de la guerra"
(Estados Unidos, Israel y Arabia Saudí a punto de prender fuego a todo el Medio Oriente).

Está escrito (8-11-17) por Abdel Bari Atwan redactor jefe del periódico digital Raï al-Yaoum.

Os traduzco el primer párrafo:

"No deberíamos dejar que pequeños detalles como la dimisión de Rafic Hariri o la detención de príncipes saudíes y de algunos ex-ministros desvíen nuestra atención de aquello que está teniendo lugar en secreto. Tampoco deberíamos dejar que esos pequeños detalles nos desvíen de la fase más peligrosa en el frente interno saudí que vendrá tras la "purga" del príncipe Mohammad bin Salman. Estas "purgas" no son sino los prologómenos de escenarios de guerra que podría ser la más peligrosa en la historia de la región. Y, para nada estamos exagerando.

El artículo en inglés:

On the Brink of War |

y en francés:

Les États-Unis, Israël et l


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2017)

besto dijo:


> ¿Estais posicionados ya en oro o esperando a la correccion para hacerlo?
> Yo tengo intencion de meter el 20% de la cartera en oro pero no lo he hecho todavía porque lo veo bajista de momento.
> También tengo dudas de cómo repartir la entrada en oro, supongo que una parte ira a un etf normal, otra parte a un etf que invierta en junior companies metaleras y algo a la que recomienda sevilla que tiene buena pinta.
> 
> Oro físico no tengo ni pretendo tener.



Pensamos parecido.

Oro físico no lo quiero.

Llevo ahora mismo el 9% de la cartera en productoras de oro, en 2 posiciones.

Espero entrar con otro 10% en cuanto mejore el oro y el SP comience a caer.

El ETF GDX es un magnífico vehículo para aquellos que amen cierta volatilidad. Paso de ETF de juniors.


----------



## paketazo (12 Nov 2017)

besto dijo:


> ¿Estais posicionados ya en oro o esperando a la correccion para hacerlo?
> Yo tengo intencion de meter el 20% de la cartera en oro pero no lo he hecho todavía porque lo veo bajista de momento.
> También tengo dudas de cómo repartir la entrada en oro, supongo que una parte ira a un etf normal, otra parte a un etf que invierta en junior companies metaleras y algo a la que recomienda sevilla que tiene buena pinta.
> 
> Oro físico no tengo ni pretendo tener.




Tu no vas a tener oro nunca por lo que das a entender. Por lo tanto no vas a invertir en oro, si no en subyacentes de oro.

El oro físico es un aval ante deterioros económicos catastróficos.

Un ETF, Futuro, o incluso una minera, por mucho que suba el oro frente al fiat, pueden terminar no valiendo nada, o quebrando.

Buscando un ejemplo muy "forzado", vendría a ser como poseer por ejemplo un hotel regentado por un testaferro en Cuba y respaldado por las leyes actuales castristas...tienes un hotel, lo explotas y obtienes réditos.

Mañana hay golpe de estado, y todo ciudadano extranjero que tenga propiedades en Cuba queda excluido de su uso y explotación...tu hotel pasa a ser propiedad del testaferro y no tienes nada.


Un ETF está avalado por su emisor, que en el 80% de los casos lo avala con un valor que es infinitamente inferior al valor cotizado.

Si se diera el caso de un colapso económico motivado por un crack, una guerra, una quiebra estatal, o quiebra del emisor...es muy posible que estos productos valgan 0 o muy cerca.

Si tu solo buscas unos retornos sin necesidad de ser poseedor físico del oro, es posible que tengas mejores opciones en los mercados de renta variable que acudir a un ETF de metales, en caso de que sí tengas claro meterte ahí, hazlo solo cuando veas claro un cambio de tendencia (largo o corto), pues en lateral, perderás siempre a largo plazo si te posicionas en un ETF.

Suerte con tu decisión, y una lástima que creyendo en la "filosofía" del oro, no valores realmente lo que es ser poseedor de oro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Orooo (12 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tu no vas a tener oro nunca por lo que das a entender. Por lo tanto no vas a invertir en oro, si no en subyacentes de oro.
> 
> El oro físico es un aval ante deterioros económicos catastróficos.
> 
> ...





Mas claro agua.


----------



## jorka (13 Nov 2017)

Fernando gracias por abrir el foro de nuevo. Espero que se pueda volver a debatir con libertad y sin cortapisas ni insultos.

El Juli ha pasado a engrosar mi abultada lista de trolls, idiotas e intrasingentes ignorados.




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Atendiendo a las solicitudes que muchos me han hecho llegar, aquí os abro la continuación de un hilo que ha sido emblemático en un foro venido a menos...
> 
> Espero que en esta ocasión no haya necesidad de cerrarlo por causas que me parezcan justificadas y no hace falta recordar que un hilo es "propiedad" de quien lo abre y, por tanto, tiene la potestad de poder cerrarlo. Eso independientemente de que guste o no.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Rattus: Este hilo lleva más de 3.500.000 visitas desde su inicio. Por tanto, los motivos de su éxito pueden ser muchos y diversos, pero que despierta interés es algo INDUDABLE. Y, afortunadamente, aquí SIEMPRE ha habido personas que han sabido escribir y transmitir aquello que realmente piensan. Luego, la información que se facilita por aquí es francamente buena y se sale de lo "común": es más bien "alternativa"...

# bankiero: Inflación YA LA HAY y desde hace tiempo. Es una falacia lo que se proclama sobre la misma desde los Bancos Centrales y los Gobiernos. Sólo hay que comparar los ingresos y gastos que hemos tenido en el último decenio los que sostenemos el Sistema.

Y, bankiero, si la Inflación se "dispara" vamos a ver un escenario muy, pero que muy jodido para la mayor parte de la gente. Supongo que ya te imaginas adónde nos podemos dirigir y los problemáticos escenarios que se abrirían...

# besto: La mayor parte de los "metaleros" suelen ir en FÍSICO, al menos los que se mueven por este hilo. Hay algunas excepciones y que se complementan bien con mineras, bien con ETFs, etc., etc.

Yo no le recomiendo ETFs de mineras porque lo más fácil es que Vd. pierda dinero ahí. Y el único ETF de Oro que se puede "recomendar" es el SPDR Gold Shares (GLD), pero tenga en cuenta también el factor divisa.

Si se dedica a estudiar las mineras "oreras", ahí SÍ que puede encontrar algunas "joyitas" bastante interesantes y que deberían revalorizarse mucho si el Oro acaba alcanzando sus anteriores máximos y tampoco sería necesario que llegará hasta ellos...

El caso de bertok es muy "especial" y Ja,ja,ja... le veo comprando FÍSICO en un futuro más cercano que lejano.

# jorka: Gracias. Sin embargo, sobre ese "individuo" es mejor dejarlo estar. El pasado, pasado ES... Y en esta ocasión, los moderadores o quien lleva este foro SÍ que han actuado con rapidez para "limpiar" lo que tampoco se iba a permitir en el hilo... Es decir, aquí existen unas formas y unos "límites" que no pueden ser traspasados, tanto si gustan como si no.

Lo ideal sería que los foreros reportasen a aquellos que empleen unas formas propias de las tabernas de otros siglos.

Y más tarde ya editaré algunos enlaces que me han resultado interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Nov 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Atendiendo a las solicitudes que muchos me han hecho llegar, aquí os abro la continuación de un hilo que ha sido emblemático en un foro venido a menos...
> 
> Espero que en esta ocasión no haya necesidad de cerrarlo por causas que me parezcan justificadas y no hace falta recordar que un hilo es "propiedad" de quien lo abre y, por tanto, tiene la potestad de poder cerrarlo. Eso independientemente de que guste o no.
> 
> ...




Gracias Fernando

Estuve semanas fuera del foro y cuando volvi me encontre cerrado el ptro hilo, ni me entere de que habia pasado.

Cual es tu blog en Rankia?

Saludos


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tu no vas a tener oro nunca por lo que das a entender. Por lo tanto no vas a invertir en oro, si no en subyacentes de oro.
> 
> El oro físico es un aval ante deterioros económicos catastróficos.
> 
> ...



Hay una ilusion muy extendida...es la de que el dinero que acumulas es tuyo.

El ser humano es un ser social...tiende a creer lo que cree la masa.

Los colapsos sacuden las vidas de todos...pero se ceban con la masa.

Yo en este sentido ultimamente ya valoro mi vida por el tiempo de ella que soy capaz de dedicar a algo que me complace intimamente.

Y lo que tengo de verdad son esos momentos y su recuerdo...en el que me recreo.

Si el oro me permitira proveerme de mas tiempo para el deleite de mis pequeño s placeres en un futuro que se me antoja corto, creo que si...puedo estar equivocado...la historia en este caso no habria sido buena maestra.

Aunque pienso que la naturaleza humana es una constante historica...y eso me da animos a seguir comprando.

Al menos lo que compro no lleva el sello del BCE...o de laFED.


----------



## paketazo (13 Nov 2017)

Buena reflexión *B.RAXTON* la masa es impredecible, al tiempo que relativamente fácil de manipular.

Creo que muchos de los que andamos por aquí, nos diferenciamos un ápice del modelo genérico de individuo masa...de entrada, al menos, buscamos información dónde la masa jamás la suele buscar, y eso, ya modifica de uno u otro modo nuestro pensamiento y toma de decisiones...al tiempo que el propio subconsciente.


Si el tiempo se pudiera comprar, sería lo más valioso del universo...de momento, no podemos...al menos en el sentido amplio de tiempo para prolongar el que tenemos "marcado" para nuestra existencia.

Hace años, un sociólogo, me dijo que todos los seres vivos tienen comportamientos similares, y estos se rigen en base a unos instintos medidos en diferente grado según las necesidades de los mismos (supervivencia, procreación, seguridad...)

¿que nos diferencia de los cerdos?

menos de lo que pensamos...si nos comparamos exclusivamente en base a nuestros instintos.

A un cerdo un buen lingote de oro, le pasará desapercibido, salvo que lo adiestremos para hacerle enterder que lo puede intercambiar por comida, sexo, bienestar...en cuyo caso, lo valorará y lo atesorará.

O sea...igual que nostros...pues tambien de algún modo, estamos adiestrados para valorar el oro en base a esos instintos.


Si tuviéramos todos los instintos primarios cubiertos siempre a costo 0...el oro apenas tendría sentido como reserva de valor...así que indirectamente, que tengamos instintos primarios es una bendición para los estados, y estos se encargarán de avivarlos y llevarlos al límite para seguir adistrándonos y demostrándomos que el oro/riqueza, es el centro de nuestro "micro universo"


El día que logremos deshacernos de los moldes preconcebidos y partamos de 0, el oro es posible que no valga nada, y empecemos a valorar de verdad lo que tiene valor...mientras tanto y conociendo la especie a la que pertenecemos, creo que queda mucho por patear hasta llegar a ese punto...y mucho oro que acumular.

Como dije al inicio de estas letras "impredecible al tiempo que *facil de manipular*" y en esa facilidad, está que el oro o el dinero, valgan algo.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# astur_burbuja: Te facilito el enlace a mí Blog en Rankia: PresentaciÃ³n del blog "Metales preciosos" - Rankia

Ya comprobarás que es algo diferente a este hilo, pero allí suelo colocar bastante información actualizada sobre los MPs, aparte de otros temas relacionados con la Economía y la Geopolítica. De momento, tiene un gran seguimiento, aunque la temática de los MPs es bastante "nueva" por allí, por decirlo de alguna manera. Sin embargo, ya hace tiempo que eran tratados en esa Comunidad por un gran "platero" como es D. Francisco Llinares.

En fin, estás invitado a visitarlo.

Y aprovecho para dejaros un artículo que es interesante por el "trasfondo" que dibuja...

- Internet Shutdowns Show Physical Gold Is Ultimate Protection - GoldCore Gold Bullion Dealer

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (13 Nov 2017)

jorka dijo:


> Fernando gracias por abrir el foro de nuevo. Espero que se pueda volver a debatir con libertad y sin cortapisas ni insultos.
> 
> El Juli ha pasado a engrosar mi abultada lista de trolls, idiotas e intrasingentes ignorados.



No confundamos a "Juli" con "el Juli"


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2017)

Un extraordinario documento el que os aporto a continuación...

- http://elespiadigital.org/images/stories/Documentos9/Kennedy.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (14 Nov 2017)

Buenos días gente....


*China Open Gold Trade in Yuan as Proxy for the Yuan*

China Open Gold Trade in Yuan as Proxy for the Yuan | Armstrong Economics


*Cryptocurrencies: advertencia del gendarme de los mercados europeos*


Cryptomonnaies: mise en garde du gendarme des marchés européens


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# felino66: El artículo de Armstrong que nos enlazas tiene bastante más sentido que las especulaciones que circulan en relación a otras "componendas" en las que entrarían el Yuan y el Oro.

Y os dejo esto que es interesante...

- Los bonos o el canario de la mina de carbón | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (14 Nov 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # astur_burbuja: Te facilito el enlace a mí Blog en Rankia: PresentaciÃ³n del blog "Metales preciosos" - Rankia
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando. Por alli me pasaré

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Mucho ¡Ojo! a esto...

- Protect Your Savings With Gold: ECB Propose End To Deposit Protection - GoldCore Gold Bullion Dealer

Vamos, que siguen con su proyecto de "cerrar el círculo"... Aviso a navegantes.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2017)

Fortísimas las importaciones de Plata en la India durante el pasado mes de Septiembre...

- India Imported More Silver in September Than the U.S. Mint has Sold All Year - Smaulgld

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Un poco de Geopolítica... recordando el comentario del pasado día 12 del amigo frisch.

Cable diplomático filtrado revela la coordinación entre Israel y Arabia Saudí para provocar la guerra contra Irán y demonizar a Hezbolá

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Nov 2017)

Un interesante artículo sobre la pobreza en Alemania.

Agencia Sírius: Los alemanes son los europeos más pobres


----------



## amador (15 Nov 2017)

Hola:

Ando unas semanas muy ocupado y hoy que he entrado he visto otra vez movimiento en el hilo del oro. Muy bien ...

Como dice paketazo, el tiempo es el verdadero oro. Te das cuenta cuando el trabajo y los problemas te absorben.

Mientras tanto, guardaremos alguna onza por si el oro sigue manteniendo su estatus en el futuro y lo necesitamos.

Saludos

P.D. No tengo tiempo para leer lo de Kennedy,es muy largo. Resumen porfa, ¿quien lo mató? 




.


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Un interesante artículo sobre la pobreza en Alemania.
> 
> Agencia Sírius: Los alemanes son los europeos más pobres



Interesante frase extraida del link de *frish*:

*la mitad de los hogares alemanes solo dispone de cero a 60.000 euros. En Chipre e Italia los activos promedio son de 170.000 y 150.000 respectivamente. Los franceses disponen del doble de dinero que los alemanes. Incluso Portugal y Grecia superan a lo alemanes.*

La cuestión ahora, y suponiendo que lo que dice el artículo sea real a un 90%...¿Y ahora qué?

¿Los que cogieron el dinero y corrieron en épocas de bonanza, son los malos?

La renta percápita global es un hervidero de mentiras, pues la moneda más potente (divisa), debería generar la mejor renta percápita, si a esa trola, le unimos que un país con gran renta generalmente conlleva mayores tasas impositivas, una vivienda exageradamente cara, y unos costos derivados de vivir (seguros médicos, enseñanza, seguridad...) exageradamente altos...

¿de que coño nos sirve tener una renta percápita por encima de la media?


Un Griego puede tener una renta media de 600€ y vivir mejor que un alemán con 2500€...En la propia piel de toro, un Asturiano con 1000€ es posible que estire más la renta que un Madrileño con 1500€.

Incluso dentro de la misma comunidad, un ciudadano que viva en zona rural con 900€, es plausible que llegue mejor a fin de mes que uno que viva en el centro con 1300€.

¿Conclusión?

Los Europeos que corrieron tras las bondades salariales alemanas una década atrás, se encuentran hoy en gran parte, desarraigados de su tierra, con un puesto de trabajo precario, han entegado 10 de sus mejores años a un país que quizá el día de mañana, ni reconozca sus derechos y prestaciones...

Corremos tras la novedad y la noticia, la sensación, sin cuestionarnos la lógica en ocasiones.

Es cierto que muchos les habrá ido muy bien escapando de la piel de toro, es indudable, pero la teoría de que la riqueza se reparte de los paises ricos hacia los pobles como sucedió en la década de los 60/70, se ha ido al carajo...

Ahora lo que es indudable es que lo que se reparte es la pobreza, y los paises mejor posicionados que admiten inmigrantes para cubrir nichos laborales, ven como la llegada de un ciclo recesivo en la economía, les pasa mayor factura que a paises tradicionalmente peor posicionados.

Hablando claro:


Cuando uno está en lo alto, y se cae, la ostia es mayor que el que yace ya en el suelo postrado.

La famosa movilidad laboral, en la que me insistian en mis tiempos de universidad, como la salvación para la distribución de la riqueza y equilibrio del empleo, es una pantomima, ya que parece que ha sido todo un sueño, del que despertamos en medio de otro sueño que es una pesadilla.

Los culpables serán los de siempre, y los damnificados también...y nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Nos preguntamos en ocasiones el motivo de brotes fascistas, nacionalistas, ultraderechas...

La masa busca cobijo dónde haga calor, y las simples promesas falsas, en ocasiones, son mejores que las realidades contra las que chocamos como si fueran muros de hielo.

¿morir matando?

Todo dependerá de lo que dure la maquina de crear billetes en funcionamiento, pero esto es un punto y final, veremos lo que dura...y como de dura nos la terminan metiendo.


Gracias por los aportes, y un saludo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesante frase extraida del link de *frish*:
> 
> *la mitad de los hogares alemanes solo dispone de cero a 60.000 euros. En Chipre e Italia los activos promedio son de 170.000 y 150.000 respectivamente. Los franceses disponen del doble de dinero que los alemanes. Incluso Portugal y Grecia superan a lo alemanes.*
> 
> ...



Paketazo, por primera vez creo, estoy algo en desacuerdo contigo.

La movilidad laboral siempre es mejor, que el estancamiento. Que una apuesta personal te salga mal porque el trabajo no era lo que esperabas, el pais no te gustaba, o los resultados de empresa, no se dieron, no quitan que tu evolución es mucho mejor que si te quedas parado, o estancado. SIEMPRE. A nivel general, siempre sales ganando, o la mayoria sale ganando.

En el caso de España se puede ver en muchos sectores, a nivel universitario. Si te quedas en España, eres uno más de la "generación mejor preparada de la Historia" (para mi una ironia de nombre), y te comeras sueldos de 800-2000 en toda tu existencia. Sin embargo, mismo sector, fuera (ya sea en Europa tanto Occidental como Oriental, Hispanoamerica, o Asia), sueldo 2, 3 , 4 o 5 veces superior y con posibilidades de ascender, o incluso de montar tu propio negocio.

Que es duro y echas de menos la tortilla de patatas de tu madre y salir de tapas? Si, claro. Pero laboralmente estas en Champions, semifinales minimo.


----------



## frisch (16 Nov 2017)

Hombre, Astur Burbuja, te olvidas de algo que a mi me parece muy importante y es el concepto de descapitalización social de los países, naciones (o como se le quiera llamar a la cosa) en tanto que arma letal para acabar con ellos.

Me explico.

A España, básica y fundamentalmente, cuando ingresó en la Unión Europea, se le adjudicó el papel de cumplir con una función, la de ser el Balneario de la Europa del "Norte" a precios que en el "Norte" no podían permitírselos por una sencilla razón y sólo doy un ejemplo (tonto, pero muy ejemplo): en Alemania o en Suecia una botellica de aceite de oliva bueno, medio bueno, de tres cuartos de litro o de medio litro se vende a 15 € pieza (no porque los valga "per se" sino porque el circuito comercial - los intermediarios - consiguen que alcance ese precio). Una plaza de atención de una persona de la tercera edad o cuarta cuesta entre 2500 y 3000 euros mensuales (en España tras la mal llamada crisis ) cuesta 1000, con unos servicios sanitarios de calidad, por la formación de sus profesionales más una vivienda tirada de precio (de ahí lo de la burbuja inmobiliaria) y una magnífica paella comida al tibio sol del Mediterráneo.

Con estos ejemplos tontos, muy tontos, todo queda explicado (en mi opinión)

La movilidad laboral es un concepto que nace en los Estados Unidos de América (el País sin Nombre) porque precisamente no tiene Nombre. Y es un concepto no aplicable al contexto Europeo por una sencilla razón: Europa como entidad territorial no existe, ni existirá por muchos Himnos a la Alegría que componga Ludwig Van Beethoven.

Ahora bien, entiendo que tú estés dispuesto a irte a trabajar a Guinea Papúa porque allá encuentras trabajo y aquí no. Movilidad laboral. Me parece muy bien. Pero yo, además de querer trabajar, me gusta beberme unos chatos con mis amigos de mi pueblo, de mi barrio o de mi ciudad.

Al final eso, tiene más valor que incluso una onza de oro.


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Nov 2017)

O la plata subir mucho...muchísimo...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (16 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Oro está caro o muy caro.
> 
> 78. El precio del oro hoy y en los últimos 115 años. | Blog Aterrageo
> 
> Medido por la plata, debería bajar a 300$/oz



El oro nunca se ha medido por la plata, ambos metales no tienen nada que ver.

Para saber si el oro está caro o barato deberíamos saber la proporción de onzas prometidas en los contratos respecto a las onzas realmente disponibles para entregar.

Aunque no conozcamos esa proporción, sí sabemos que lo prometido supera a lo disponible, por tanto el oro está barato.


----------



## paketazo (16 Nov 2017)

*astur_burbuja* más que ponernos de acuerdo en lo de la movilidad geográfica, quizá en lo que deberíamos pensar es si la movilidad geográfica es o no una solución a los problemas de absorción de mano de obra del país de origen.

¿Piensas que un médico en NY gana más que un médico en Madríd?

Tenemos un españolito recién licenciado del MIR, con sus prácticas y sin especilidad de formación...hace maletas y se va a USA.

Allí logra un contrato de trabajo/aprendizaje con condiciones mejores que en España, dónde deberá hacer muchas horas y guardias para adecentar su sueldo.

Con los años en USA asciende y es médico especialista (10 años por ejemplo)

¡Perfecto! ahora con 40 años gana 90.000$ al año...se ha autorealizado económicamente.

Mientras el homónimo espalol, tras otros 10 años de guardias y sufrimientos varios, ha logrado ganar 24.000 € al año trabajando para el sector público

Ahora llega la cuestión.

¿cual de los dos médicos tiene más posibilidades de vivir bien o más desahogado?

90.000$ en NY hablando claramente, no son gran cosa...una vivienda de alquiler medianita cuesta la friolera de 4000$...ya no digamos con hijos y que necesites más espacio.

Alojamiento en la Ciudad de Nueva York - Rango de precios

Eso son 48.000$ año...pasemos a la educación de los hijos (pongamos un solo hijo), al año hay que sumar unos 6000$...seguros médicos otros 5000 (dependiendo del número de familiares hago un calculo medio) y suponiendo que no va incluido en el descuento salarial neto.

Podríamos seguir rebajando el sueldo del médico de NY y es posible que concluyamos que no solo no ahorra a largo plazo, si no que desahorra.


Mientras en Madrid, una vez lograda la especialidad el médico puede montarse una consulta de "tarde" y cobrar 120€ por paciente atendido (como hacen más de l 1/2 de los buenos especialistas en este país mediante aseguradoras privadas)

Los 24.000€ pueden subir fácilmente a 36.000 €, si le añadimos que los alquileres son más baratos, la educación aun que mediocre, decente sobre todo en la fase pre universitaria, y la sanidad, pues pasable hasta cierto punto y si no te sales del paciente medio habitual.

Creo que el médico madrileño a la larga tendrá mayor poder adquisitivo que el de NY...hablo de casos genéricos, y de informaciones de conocidos médicos que se han planteado dar el salto...bien es cierto que aquí ya estaban establecidos y trabajando (ganaban poco, pero gastaban poco)


Luego ya podemos pasar a la masa no especializada, y ahí, creo que las condiciones son peores para el emigrante...hablo de ahora, no de hace 10 años.

movilidad geográfica sí, pero no como una moda o un boom, que fue lo que nos vendieron como la panacea en los primeros años de este siglo.

En cuanto al desacople del oro/plata comentado por *futuro negro*, hay que entender que el ratio ahora debería favorecer a la plata por referencias pasadas.

También creo que una parte de los beneficios de BTC se están desplazando al oro, lo que le hace aumentar de precio.


Interesante también al respecto sería ver lo que ha sucedido con el paladio, y como lo podemos extrapolar a los metales más nobles (Oro, platino, rodio...)

Por último, creo que el oro subirá, pero la plata lo hará más y más rápido.

Un saludo, y un placer aprender de vosotros.


----------



## racional (16 Nov 2017)

******* dijo:


> O la plata subir mucho...muchísimo...



La plata es casi imposible que suba, con la produción enorme que hay.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: El Oro NO está caro, ni muchísimo menos... Y otra cosa muy distinta es que la Plata esté muy infravalorada y lejos de su ratio histórico en relación al Oro.

En cualquier caso, ver un nivel de precios de $50 en la Onza de Plata es muy posible en los próximos años. Y si esto sucede, el Oro podría irse como mínimo a los $2000... aunque mi "proyección" actual es mucho más elevada.

# racional: ¿Vd. cree que todo dura para siempre? Pues, NO y la Plata está abocada a extinguirse o a que su extracción sea muy cara, de manera que ambas circunstancias deberían reflejarse en su precio futuro. Con esto no estoy diciendo que vaya a ser "mañana", pero casi seguro que será "pasado mañana"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2017)

Hola, de nuevo: Realmente, "perturbador"...

- 2 NOTICIAS DESDE EEUU QUE INDICAN QUE EL MUNDO

Saludos.


----------



## racional (16 Nov 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Vd. cree que todo dura para siempre? Pues, NO y la Plata está abocada a extinguirse o a que su extracción sea muy cara



Ya lo mismo que se lleva diciendo del petróleo hace décadas, pero pasan los años y no ocurre. Esta claro que a los productores les interesa exagerar la escased.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2017)

# racional: Ya sabemos por este hilo de su inquina hacia los MPs, así que no es raro que Vd. se "refugie" en cualquier "excusa" para desacreditarlos... ¡Menuda "pillada" debió tener Vd. en el el pasado!

Vamos a ver: se están publicando los resultados del tercer trimestre del presente ejercicio y lo que sabemos es que los costes de producción andan disparados... ¿Sabe por qué? Sencillo: cada vez cuesta más dinero el obtener la Plata y eso es así porque hay menos, de manera que se tiene que remover y excavar a mayor profundidad.

Y la naturaleza del Petróleo y de los MPs es muy diferente...


----------



## racional (16 Nov 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y la naturaleza del Petróleo y de los MPs es muy diferente...



Creo que es mucho peor para la plata, el petróleo se consume en grandes cantidades, la plata no. No tiene esa demanda, es prescindible para la sociedad.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# racional: No se puede "pontificar" desde el desconocimiento... Es sabido, al menos para quien cuente con un mínimo de información, de que las aplicaciones que tiene la Plata son de gran calado y numerosas. Así que eso de que es "prescindible" no deja de ser una "aberración" dicha desde el desconocimiento. Y no me extiendo más sobre el tema, ya que con leer algo al respecto en Wikipedia le quedará todo más claro y eso que ahí no vienen las últimas nuevas aplicaciones que tiene la Plata en usos industriales.

# Negrofuturo: Es cierto que el concepto de "caro" o "barato" va por "barrios"... independientemente del poder adquisitivo: no es lo mismo la adquisición de MPs para un occidental medio que para el resto de los pobladores del planeta. Y eso es extrapolable a cualquier estadística que hiciéramos comparando la capacidad adquisitiva de otros productos y servicios en el tiempo. Supongo que estarás de acuerdo con ello. Y, evidentemente, todos tenemos un determinado concepto del "valor" de un bien tangible -el que sea- y que nos sirve para fijar el precio del mismo que nos pueda interesar. Otra cosa es que éste nos sea "permisible" o lleguemos... Ya me gustaría a mí ver el Oro más "barato".

Y dejo un interesante artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Montoro, ¿y si auditamos la deuda del Estado Central?

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Nov 2017)

racional dijo:


> Ya lo mismo que se lleva diciendo del petróleo hace décadas, pero pasan los años y no ocurre. Esta claro que a los productores les interesa exagerar la escased.



Todo dependerá de cuanta plata quede y cuanta se precise en el futuro...

---------- Post added 17-nov-2017 at 17:05 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> En los últimos 5000 años, durante 4900 años, sí tenían "que ver", y con base en esa historia, está asentada toda la plataforma de especulación con el precio del oro y sus virtudes.
> 
> *Dicho esto, el Oro a 75 Onzas de plata por Onza, está no caro,.. está carísimo.*
> 
> ...



Y dale...o la plata baratísisisisisisisisisisisisisisisisisisisisima...

Cual es la demanda del oro???

Cual es la demanda de la plata???

Cuanta plata esta disponible para venta???

Cuanto oro está disponible para venta???

El oro papel no es oro...es un contrato en unashshshshs condicioneshshshs muy poco ventajosashshshshsh...

Y pronto se va a ver.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2017)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Ahí te dejo un enlace mío de lo que escribí en Rankia en Mayo de este año y que responde a algunas de las cuestiones que planteas...

- Papel vs Físico: La increíble cantidad de apalancamiento en el mercado de la Plata - Rankia

Resumiendo: El apalancamiento en el Oro "papel" vs FÍSICO fue en el pasado año 2016 de 233:1 y en la Plata fue de 517:1...

Si eso NO es manipular, ya me dirás qué es... O más bien: hay muchos "inversores" que creen tener MPs, perooooo...

Saludos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (17 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En los últimos 5000 años, durante 4900 años, sí tenían "que ver", y con base en esa historia, está asentada toda la plataforma de especulación con el precio del oro y sus virtudes.
> 
> Dicho esto, el Oro a 75 Onzas de plata por Onza, está no caro,.. está carísimo.



Nada de eso. El patrón bimetálico resultó no ser factible precisamente porque el mercado valoraba el oro y la plata de forma independiente y era imposible establecer una equivalencia fija. 

Hoy las diferencias se agravan al ser la plata metal industrial, factor principal que afecta a su precio pero no al del oro.

Ambos metales van por separado, lo reconozcas o no. Es inútil aplicar al presente relaciones de épocas pasadas sin demanda industrial.


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2017)

Oro para arriba.

Que lo surfeen con fortuna.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Repasando las noticias recibidas en relación a los MPs, me he encontrado con una francamente interesante, aunque NO será "novedosa" para los más "metaleros"...

Se trata de una "actualización" de la posiciòn corta de JPMorgan en la Plata: 39.000 contratos o lo que lo mismo, unos 195 millones de Onzas de "papel plateado"... Eso equivale a 80 días de la producción mundial REAL de la Plata.

El 2º "Campeón" en las posiciones cortas es el canadiense Scotiabank y cuya posición corta sumada a la de JPMorgan equivalen en total a 111 días de la producción mundial REAL de la Plata.

Con estos números, está claro el porqué la Plata está cotizando en los $17...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2017)

*Fernando* ni con todos los esfuerzos del mundo lograrán frenar la subida de los metales, ni los bancos privados con sus derivados, ni los bancos centrales con sus mercados opacos, al servicio de los anteriores.

El único modo que tendrían de tirar el precio de las commodities de un modo sostenido en el tiempo sería destruyendo base monetaria, y precisamente llevan años haciendo justamente todo lo contrario.

Todos los activos susceptibles de servir como inversión, ya sea moderna o tradicional, tenderán al alza respecto a precios pasados...petroleo, bolsa, commodies en general...

Por mucha deflación que se venda, es evidente que a largo plazo siempre ganará ir contra el fiat, y en la última década mucho más, pues su expansión monetaria ha sido algo sin precedentes en el pasado.

Si no vemos una explosión de precios en los activos tradicionales es por lo que tu comentas y llevamos aquí diciendo durante años...pero no solo con el oro sucede...pasa lo mismo con el grano, café, carne...todo lo cotizado, cotiza a mi modo de ver por dos motivos.

1- Para equilibrar oferta y demanda (así debería de ser)

2- Para permitir manipular los mercados a sus propios creadores (así no debería de ser, pero es)

Si los mercados no se manipulases o contuviesen, la inflación provocada por estas expansiones monetarias no se reflejaría a largo plazo, si no ya en el cotísimo plazo.

Es como frenar una gran locomotora...ha de ir despacio para no descarrilar, y en esto ellos son especialistas (FED, BCE, JPM, MS...)

Apostar contra el fiat es siempre ganar a largo plazo, dejar el fiat inactivo en un "pozo" durante un par de décadas es un suicidio económico...aun que los hay incluso peores.

Por cierto ayer me tocó la compra mensual...y parece salió bien el timming...aun que ya ni me fijo en eso de un tiempo a esta parte.

Suerte a todos y buen fin de semana...salud!


----------



## frisch (18 Nov 2017)

Noticia curiosa (por no decir inquietante) sobre la situación de los cuerpos de seguridad allende fronteras (cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas pelar pon las tuyas a remojar)

En Las Galias aumenta el número de suicidios entre las fuerzas de policía. Sólo en la última semana se han suicidado 8 policías. Entre ellos Antoine Boutonnet, Jefe de la Unidad anti-hooligan, muy conocido en el ámbito del fútbol. Desde el inicio del año 2017, 44 polícías y 16 gendarmes se han quitado la vida según el Ministerio de Interior de la República contigua a la Monarquía de España.

El artículo está en catalán pero bueno para un castellano o español parlante y tirando un poco de traductor es perfectamente comprensible. Es un artículo interesante porque pone en evidencia que la razón principal de este aumento de suicidios son las políticas, desde el Ministerio de Interior, de "obtención de resultados, de números" mas que de "verdadera actuación policial".

Dicho de otro modo y en otro ámbito: aumento de recaudamiento vía multas de tráfico vs. aumentar la seguridad vial. Multa por ir a 96 km/h en un tramo de 90 km/h y no multa por no poner el intermitente en una rotonda (todo el mundo sabe que en las rotondas uno no debe fiarse de lo que va a hacer el que viene por la izquierda).

La noticia es importante porque si las fuerzas de seguridad se desmoralizan hasta el punto de aumentar los suicidios más que en otros sectores de la sociedad es que algo huele a podrido. Muy podrido.

Huele como a descomposición ¿no?

Alerta per l


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un lúcido artículo...

- Will macro-economists ever learn?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo otro vídeo de Max Keiser...

- El caso de los valores desaparecidos- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (19 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> El oro nunca se ha medido por la plata, ambos metales no tienen nada que ver.
> 
> Para saber si el oro está caro o barato deberíamos saber la proporción de onzas prometidas en los contratos respecto a las onzas realmente disponibles para entregar.
> 
> Aunque no conozcamos esa proporción, sí sabemos que lo prometido supera a lo disponible, por tanto el oro está barato.



Vaya, vaya, vaya…

Aquí tenemos a Ignusuario “de guay” Norar, fuera de su hábitat natural, atreviéndose de nuevo con las dinámicas monetarias; sin complejos (high IQ is a bitch). Esta vez resolviendo la teoría del valor a la que David Ricardo, Marx y Menger tanto tiempo dedicaron… con una sola frase: _Para saber si el oro está caro o barato deberíamos saber la proporción de onzas prometidas en los contratos respecto a las onzas realmente disponibles para entregar
_
No sabemos a qué “contratos” se refiere (serán OTC Londres, COMEX… el GLD quizás?)

Y, ¿Se referirá con onzas “prometidas” a posiciones cortas que supone no pueden entregarse (físicamente)? ¿Pero, y las posiciones largas cuyos tenedores nunca tienen intención de ir a la entrega tampoco? La mayoría tienen suficiente para el margen, pero nunca podrían cubrir el nominal.

¿Nos deleitara con una “referencia primaria” definitiva sobre el proceso de liquidación en la LBMA?

¿Picara un poco de código que le ayude a atar cabos?

_sí sabemos que lo prometido supera a lo disponible_: ¿puedo humildemente preguntar en qué basas esta afirmación? Empezando por favor definiendo "prometido" y "disponible"


----------



## frisch (19 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo que faltaba para romper la lateral -bajista y pasar a Bajista.
> 
> Cuando algo no sube, termina bajando.
> 
> ...



Yo no pienso que haya "equivocación".

Lo que sí hay, seguramente, es intereses y puntos de vista diferentes.

Yo no considero los metales preciosos (Fernando me abrió los ojos) como un activo para enriquecerse y menos para dar el pelotazo tal y como se puede dar con otros activos.

Creo que esta diferencia, en este hilo, se ha explicado por activa y por pasiva.

Yo me lo planteo de otra manera:

Si se da la explosión del sistema quien no tenga metales preciosos lo va a pasar muy mal. Lo va a pasar muy mal en los primeros tiempos de la explosión y, cualquier cabeza sensata sabe que los "primeros tiempos" son los esenciales. Por una sencilla razón, porque te dan tiempo a reaccionar a la nueva situación. Si no tienes ese lapso de tiempo es muy probable que termines criando malvas.

Un saludo.

Y sí, todo tiene que ver con todo Negrofuturo.


----------



## BRAXTON (19 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo que faltaba para romper la lateral -bajista y pasar a Bajista.
> 
> Cuando algo no sube, termina bajando.
> 
> ...



Dios te oiga...esas onzas a 900 euros que bien me venían para dejárselo a mi prole un poco mas diáfano¡¡¡


----------



## BRAXTON (19 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mire Sr. Frisch, tengo dudas sobre que Ud. sea capaz de pensar por sí solo.
> 
> Haga el favor de hacer sus reflexiones sin apoyarse en las mías, y de esta forma Ud. y yo, conviviremos mejor.
> 
> ...



Digamos que la reliquia bárbara ha sido atesorada desde el origen de la humanidad...que le vamos a hacer, es que además está incrustado en nuestros genes...igual que las piedras preciosas. Y para eso no hay solución.

Que en situaciones extremas hay otra serie de recursos que tienen un valor objetivo, quién te lo discute???

No somos aquí cicateros en cuanto a reconocer el VALOR de una buena despensa...por ejemplo...o de buenos conocimientos en hortofruticultura...que eso también tiene mucho VALOR.

Negro, tu sabes mejor que yo que no hemos cambiado nada...por desgracia...porque daría todo lo que tengo por tener la fortuna de observar una humanidad en la que de verdad no reinara el TENER...si no el COMPARTIR.


----------



## frisch (19 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mire Sr. Frisch, tengo dudas sobre que Ud. sea capaz de pensar por sí solo.
> 
> Haga el favor de hacer sus reflexiones sin apoyarse en las mías, y de esta forma Ud. y yo, conviviremos mejor.
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo que quieres decir Negrofuturo. Tú ves el futuro muy negro.

Yo siempre trato de convivir (soy así y no haré nada por cambiarme).

Tan sólo trataba de decir que ante una situación de explosión del Sistema, mejor tener unas onzas de oro. No para hacerse rico sino para sobrevivir en el primer estadio de la explosión.

¿Será o no será suficiente?

No lo sé. Pero me dará el tiempo de reflexionar cual va a ser mi siguiente movimiento.

En cualquier caso, dará un primer respiro, y mejor preparado estará quien las tenga que quien no.

Dicho esto, yo convivo contigo perfectamente, excepto quizás en el contencioso "prime news".

Intenta mantener, tal y como lo has hecho en el pasado, el nivel que siempre ha caracterizado este hilo. Es decir, presupone que los que escribimos no lo hacemos por joder a nadie sino por reflexionar.

Sí, insisto. El hecho de que el número de suicidios en la policía y gendarmería francesa aumente año tras año es un dato inquietante y premonitorio. Como lo es el de los suicidios en la policía y guardia civil españolas. Además, sin ir más lejos ayer o antes de ayer (no lo recuerdo) tuvo lugar la mayor manifestación de policías (no de Guardia Civil ya que es un estamento militarizado) en Europa. La manifestación tuvo lugar en España en favor de la equiparación de salarios con respecto a otras policías del Estado.

El dato es importante porque cuando los cuerpos de seguridad se sienten insatisfechos (los cuerpos de seguridad, no nos olvidemos, son la fuerza - a veces bruta, si así es que se les ordena -), fuerzas que cumplen la labor de mantener el buen funcionamiento social del Estado, entonces es que algo empieza a oler a podrido.

Eso, obviamente, tiene una consecuencia (y grande) en la economía. Y, obviamente, tiene una consecuencia en tu percepción y en la mía sobre la función de comprar oro y plata.

Bueno, así es como lo entiendo yo con mis entendederas.

Un cordial saludo "Sr." (es broma) Negrofuturo.


----------



## BRAXTON (19 Nov 2017)

Bueno NEGRO, tu dices que somos un hilo alcista...

No se yo si eso se compadece con la naturaleza del metalero tradicional y conservador.

Creo que ya he dicho que a mi me ofrecieron pegar un buen pelotazo en Brasil. Otros amigos míos se han forrado. Para ellos yo he sido un idiota, un outsider, un apartado...quizá un perdedor?? Pues probablemente...

Yo no quiero morir rico, y me refiero a la riqueza material, claro está.

Y aquí entraríamos en otra serie de consideraciones de índole moral.

Lo que no quiero tampoco es que mis hijas no puedan disfrutar nada del fruto de mi trabajo. Que algo les pueda legar su viejo y experimentado padre algún día. Si Dios me lo permite...hágase su Voluntad siempre.

Fíjate si es humilde mi objetivo, estimado Negrofuturo. Y no creas que no es un objetivo ambicioso. Hay una ideica muy extendida, te lo repito, y esta es que EL DINERO QUE GUARDAS YA SEA EN TU CUENTA, EN TU FONDO, O DEBAJO DE TU COLCHON ES TUYO.

Y creo que eso le va a costar un grandísimo disgusto a mucha gente.

Vivimos en una sociedad sin moral de bien. Nada frenará a la masa cuando llegue el momento...a la masa de mezquinos, a la masa de cobardes, a la masa de malvados...

Y créeme, sé que me crees, LLEGARÁ.

Mejor prepararnos material y mentalmente para ese momento. Sin estridencias...sin caer nosotros mismos en los pecados que han traído a esta sociedad hasta el borde mismo del precipicio.


----------



## paketazo (19 Nov 2017)

*B raxton* Para *compartir* hay que *tener*, y para tener hay dos modos:

a) Generar algo de la "nada"

b) Obtener algo de quién ha generado algo de la "nada" arrebatándoselo.

Como no se puede general algo de la nada, entendamos que el tiempo es ese algo que generamos de la nada (para mi es el bien de valor universal)

Nuestro tiempo, es nuestro desde que nacemos, pero ya al nacer nos lo arrebatan.

Por lo tanto la frase compartir lo que se tiene es muy complicada...sería como entregarle el tiempo de un niño a un anciano moribundo para "compartir"


Sé que tus derroteros van por otros lados, y pienso que no se trata de compartir, ni de tener, creo que se trata de *respetar*

Y el gran problema del respeto en el mundo, es la libre interpretación del mismo, ya que las leyes creadas por el "hombre" son en muchos aspectos irrespetuosas con este.


*Frisch* las fuerzas del orden se suicidan...bueno, quizá tengan una pequeña ventaja sobre el resto de ciudadanos que pretenden suicidarse y les falta el aliciente en forma de "balas"

Buscar justificación a esto es complicado, yo sinceramente no creo que sea algo exclusivo de las fuerzas del orden, te dejo una estadística del país sin nombre de hace un par de años:

Las 10 profesiones con mayor tasa de suicidio [Suicidios] - 14/01/2015 | Periódico Zócalo


El suicidio generalmente es una consecuencia de la infelicidad, insatisfacción, depresión, estrés...

Leí hace años en algún lugar que cuando una mente logra ser más *racional* (no me refiero al nick), con gran capacidad de aprendizaje y conocimientos, es más propensa a caer en la depresión y por consiguiente en el suicidio.

¿quiere esto decir que un obtuso es menos probable que se suicide?

Bueno, si tenemos en cuenta que el obtuso quizá no sea ni lo suficiente inteligente como para planteárselo, pues quizá sí, una mente privilegiada sea más propensa al suicidio.

copio y pego de un artículo de la OMS:

_Según cifras oficiales de OMS más de 800 000 personas se quitan la vida al año, y muchas más intentan hacerlo. Cada acto suicida tiene duras consecuencias en las personas cercanas a quien lo comente. En el 2012 la segunda causa de muerte entre las personas con edades de entre 15 a 29 años fue el suicidio.

La OMS también reporta que el 75% de todos los suicidios se produce en países de ingresos bajos y medianos, y que los casos de suicidio en los países con altos niveles de ingresos se presentan cuando hay una crisis económica.

Otras causas de suicidio también pueden ser las rupturas de relaciones amorosas y los dolores causados por enfermedades crónicas.

La OMS también reveló que los métodos más utilizados por las personas para cometer suicidio es autointoxicación con químicos, el ahorcamiento y con el uso de armas de fuego.
_


Yo ni le doy ni le quito razón al suicida, hoy he mirado media hora la TV por la tarde, y por un instante hasta se me pasó por la cabeza.

Mañana es lunes, buen día para suicidarse...pese a este dato, espero leerles por aquí mucho tiempo, y si nos toca hacer las maletas y caja de pino, pues que sea por algún motivo inesperado.

Buena semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Anda animado el hilo y eso es bueno... siempre que impere el respeto y después que cada cual opine como más le guste o le parezca, faltaría más...

Bueno, creo que la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí entendemos el Oro -y también la Plata- como "dinero" perdurable en el tiempo y ha sido así desde hace miles de años... Y no es menos cierto que la mayoría de los que vamos en FÍSICO "atesoramos" y que es muy diferente a "jugar" o "especular" como se hace con la mayor parte de los activos financieros.

Yo soy muy alcista para el Oro y la Plata, pero es que NO me guio por AT -válido para quien crea en él... y NO para mí- y SÍ por lo que me puedan indicar mis análisis y "percepciones" personales -tampoco tienen que ser compartidas-. Y es que viendo los Burbujones que hay formados, NO parece que haya mejor opción dónde colocar el dinero y más desde que cercenaron el ahorro conservador.

De todas formas, me da lo mismo si los MPs suben o baja, al menos ahora mismo y la prueba más evidente es que en la Plata sigo comprando Premium, es decir pagando muy por encima del Spot. ¿Por qué? Primero porque me lo puedo permitir y Segundo porque me gusta. Además, en caso de colapso, ya tengo suficiente Plata para poder "pensar" mientras me rodea la desesperación, es decir para ganar algo de tiempo y es a lo que se refería el amigo frisch. Pasado "x" tiempo, si perdurase la situación caótica, de poco serviría ya...

Y SÍ, las mineras están en una situación muy delicada y es previsible que puedan caer... dependerá mucho de por dónde rompa la Plata, pero NO es menos cierto que hay mineras que aunque se dediquen al Streaming lo están haciendo muy bien. Me vienen a la memoria Royal Gold, Franco-Nevada Corporation, Osisko Gold Royalties Ltd., etc.

Por cierto, la Plata puede estar muy deprimida, pero ¿por qué se ha disparado la demanda en la inversión de este MP? Desde el 2008 se ha doblado el volumen en su adquisición respecto al período anterior. Sobre esto tenéis un artículo que ayer edité en Rankia.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> frisch, en 2006 veía el futuro negro con alguna "normalidad" subsanable con los MPs; hoy no lo veo así; ni lo veo negro ni lo veo subsanable con los MPs.
> 
> El oro pareció confirmarlo y la plata NO.
> FIN de la expectativa.
> ...



Es curioso porque yo nunca entendí que el oro pudiese arreglar o subsanar el desaguisado económico en el que estamos ahogados o a punto.

Vamos a ver. En mi forma de entender la cosa, era y sigue siendo evidente que un sistema fundamentado en la creación de papel sin ningún fundamento en la economía productiva, sino en una economía de consumo vía crédito, crédito otorgado sobre la base (la esperanza) de que los que sí tenían en sus manos la economía productiva, China, India, Vietnam, Bangla Desh (la tenían porque su obra de mano era no barata sino lo anterior) manteniesen el cotarro del crédito, es obvio que la cosa sólo se puede mantener por un factor.

Y ese factor es el factor "Poder Militar".

Dicho en castizo:

Si no me mantienes la impresora de billetes, te pego un cañonazo o bombazo o incluso te lanzo una bomba nuclear de última generación que jode pero sin que la cosa sea como lo de Hiroshima y Nagasaki (pero jode).

¿Cuál es el papel del oro y de la plata (para mi, que soy un mindungui)?

Bueno, pues, que llegado el momento tenga algo para que pueda pasar unos meses (pasar unos meses en esa situación equivale, no nos engañemos, a comer y calentarse - si toca invierno -) para poder hacerme una composición del lugar y mover mi siguiente ficha en mi particular tablero de ajedrez que es mi propia vida.

Un cordial saludo y gracias.


----------



## timi (19 Nov 2017)

estaría bien poder comprar onzas a 900 ,,,, 800 ,, pero no pinta que pueda ser así

ECB Proposes End To Deposit Protection | Zero Hedge

y no tengo ni idea ,,, simplemente he aprendido a tener un paraguas por si llueve , que lo compre caro? puede

cuando llueva opinaré si era caro o barato.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2017)

Hola, timi: Cuando llueve y sobre todo si lo hace "fuerte"... ¿Qué es MEJOR tener o no tener un PARAGUAS? En ese momento, habiéndose adquirido "caro" puede parecer muy "barato"... 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Esa es una duda que muchos seguimos teniendo...

- What will happen to US debt if interest rates return to historic levels? | New York Post

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Nov 2017)

Para Trump “sería maravilloso” volver al patrón oro mientras China y Rusia acumulan toneladas

Para Trump


----------



## maragold (20 Nov 2017)

Llevaba semanas sin entrar al foro.
Acabo de llevarme una alegría al ver que Fernando ha reabierto un hilo más que interesante.
Gracias.


----------



## racional (20 Nov 2017)

El oro evolucionando hacia abajo, mientras Bitcoin sobrepasa los $8000 sin problemas.


----------



## Orooo (20 Nov 2017)

racional dijo:


> El oro evolucionando hacia abajo, mientras Bitcoin sobrepasa los $8000 sin problemas.




Y que quieres decir con eso?


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2017)

# racional: ¿Y qué hace Vd. por aquí "predicando" en el desierto? No pierda el tiempo y corra, corra detrás del BitCoin... que se le puede "escapar". Eso SÍ, si le pasa lo mismo que le pasó con el Oro NO se queje entonces en sus hilos y asuma la posible "torpeza" que pueda cometer.

Y NO se preocupe por los "dineros" de los demás... Por aquí, hay personas que ya saben lo que tienen que hacer y sino se informan sobre lo que colocamos por aquí. Imagino que si les interesan las criptomonedas también acudirán a informarse en los hilos correspondientes y que creo son bastante numerosos. Además, en ellos parece que hay gente que conoce el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Y Rusia sigue erre que erre...

- Russia's Gold Hoard Swells To 1,800 Tons in October - Smaulgld

# racional: ¿No se pregunta algo tan simple como el por qué?

En lo personal, observo que las compras de Rusia son sistemáticas y aumentado desde que Putin llegó al Poder y está claro que se están preparando para "algo"... Supongo que el tiempo nos desvelará el motivo, es decir si es una medida "preventiva" o si hay ese "algo" más...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (21 Nov 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Y Rusia sigue erre que erre...
> 
> - Russia's Gold Hoard Swells To 1,800 Tons in October - Smaulgld
> 
> # racional: ¿No se pregunta algo tan simple como el por qué?



El solo se pregunta por que las piedras barbaras de color amarillo que compro hace años para pegar el pelotazo no suben de FIAT 

Luego escribe que el fiat es malo, que es lo peor, una estafa y un engaño... Pero eh!! Quiero fiat!! Mira mira como sube!! :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

Esto que enlazo SÍ que es motivo de PREOCUPACIÓN y no se habla de ello en los "detalles", fuera de que las Pensiones están en Crisis, pero porqué no entran en esos "detalles" que son realmente importantes...

- BDE: Las pensiones se estancarán en el 0,25% de subida anual hasta 2030

Saludos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (21 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> La otra realidad es que las verdaderas necesidades son tan reducidas, que hay gran capacidad para contraer la economía.... así que a ver quien pierde más.



Eso se arregla creando "necesidades" artificiales de obligatorio pago mensual: plan de pensiones privado, seguridad social privada, etc.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2017)

Hola, Negrofuturo: Ya lo que creo que bajarán... y mucho. Me estoy refiriendo a las Pensiones que se vayan realizando a partir del 2019 y hay bastantes estudios realizados al respecto.

Y van a bajar teniendo en cuenta unos factores de difícil cumplimiento en el tiempo, es decir que se siga manteniendo el absentismo regulatorio, aplicando la legislación actual -incluido el factor de SOSTENIBILIDAD FINANCIERA que entra en VIGOR EN 2019- y considerando un comportamiento moderado de las tres variables que afectan al Sistema de Pensiones: una Inflación del 2% de media anual, un crecimiento medio anual del 2% y una evolución demográfica que se ajuste a las estimaciones centrales diseñadas por Estadística hasta 2064.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (21 Nov 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Para Trump “sería maravilloso” volver al patrón oro mientras China y Rusia acumulan toneladas
> 
> Para Trump



Con un problema de deflación, un patrón oro paralizaria la economia. Seria el hundimiendo de todas las empresa, no habria consumo, el paro alcanzaria records historicos. Lo que necesitamos es imprimir más dinero. Aqui se critica eso, pero esa esa la realidad, para que todo funcione el dinero deble fluir. Los millonarios no van a gastar lo que tienen, solo lo acumulan.


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> Esto que enlazo SÍ que es motivo de PREOCUPACIÓN y no se habla de ello en los "detalles", fuera de que las Pensiones están en Crisis, pero porqué no entran en esos "detalles" que son realmente importantes...
> 
> ...



ojito a estas perlas:

_no podrán subirse por encima del mínimo que marca la ley hasta que el sistema alcance el equilibrio y eso no sucederá hasta finales de la próxima década_


_la tasa de sustitución y la mejora que se espera del empleo en el futuro frenarán gran parte de las presiones demográficas y permitirán estabilizar el gasto en pensiones sobre el PIB_


¿Estamos de coña?

Pero señores, como se puede tener los santos cojones de decir entre lineas y bonitas palabras que "hoy estamos un pelín mal", pero "todo mejorará en 15 añitos...no os preocupeis"


Los ciclos económicos han cambiado, se alargan los períodos de bonanza y mucho más los de carencias.

El gran problema de esto, es que se piensa que la deuda publica y en menos medida la privada, se pagará, y eso no va a suceder, ni ahora ni en 15 años.

El cash generado por el sistema...llamadle PIB si os agrada más, no es más que el reflejo sectorial de laproductividad de un país.

No producimos, no exportamos, no vendemos fronteras a dentro, solo esperamos que desde fuera llegue un dinero que solucione las carencias que tenemos gracias a un sistema de gobierno y gestión laboral inútil.


Hemos extinguido la industria, al sector primario lo hemos torpedeado, presumimos del sector servicios cuando se asienta en laprecariedad laboral y las horas a destajo.

Si mañana el norte de Africa se muestra receptivo, todo ese "gran" turismo migrará sin dudarlo...


No invertimos en I+D por que la empresa privada es expoliada con impuestos, y no tiene excedente para este fin.

Presumimos de universidades públicas y la gente se curra másteres privados para acceder al empleo aquí o dónde sea, al tiempo que suman horas de "creditos" saltando de una a otra universidad sin saber tan siquiera de que sirve la asignatura que cursan para su futuro.


Las pensiones públicas...ese gran tesoro...tesoro de derroche, dónde ya pronto cobrará igual un cotizante tras 30 años que una pensión no contributiva...y eso no es malo...lo malo es que ambas pensiones sean indecentemente ridículas (no hablo de las pensiones de ministros ni similares)...hablo de autónomos medios, o hijos de vecino de a pie.

Ya me estoy agriando la sangre...corto ya...no puedo soportar una gestión pública del patrimonio social tan mediocre...el país mejor posicionado de Europa por población, extensión, situación...y lo están convirtiendo en una nueva Cuba, Venezuela o la Argentina del corralito...cualquier ama de casa de este país lo haría 100 veces mejor.


Que no os entretengan ni hoy ni nunca con sensacionalismos del estilo "independencia catalana"...eso es solo una consecuencia lógica de todo lo que he escrito anteriormente

Un saludo y gracias por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2017)

# racional: Y dale que te dale con que la Deflación es mala para la gente de a pie... Y hay que saber "medirla" al igual que la Inflación, aunque ésta es más fácil de DISTORSIONAR. Vamos, que ni harto de vino uno puede tragarse la que "dicen" que existe...

Y ya lo que es de "traca" es la defensa que hace Vd. de la IMPRESIÓN respaldada por la NADA... Respecto a los que tienen "pelas" de VERDAD les importa un rábano el momento económico que exista y pueden cambiar de "aires" cuando les apetezca o para qué cree Vd. que se crearon los Paraísos fiscales...

En fin, debería currarse más sus aportaciones en materia económica, aunque por lo menos ya escribe unas cuantas líneas más. Algo es algo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 19:40 ----------

# paketazo: Llevo tiempo profundizando en ese tema y se te "hiela" la sangre cuando ves lo que puede acontecer dentro de muy pocos años...

Pues, paketazo, lo que has comentado NO se aleja de lo que tienen previsto hacer... Además, es que tienen los Santos Cojones de seguir engañando: ¿En qué "milenio" esperan que se "equilibre" el presupuesto del Sistema?

Y más en un país que debió ser la cuna de buena parte de los 40 ladrones de Alí Baba...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2017)

Que los nacidos en los 70s van a tener una pensión nula o de mínima subsistencia no admite ningún debate.

Si le dices a la gente lo que va a pasar y que ahorren para cubrirse, te dicen que eres un pringao.

Que les den por el culo. Sin más.


----------



## kikepm (21 Nov 2017)

racional dijo:


> Con un problema de deflación, un patrón oro paralizaria la economia. Seria el hundimiendo de todas las empresa, no habria consumo, el paro alcanzaria records historicos. Lo que necesitamos es imprimir más dinero. Aqui se critica eso, pero esa esa la realidad, para que todo funcione el dinero deble fluir. Los millonarios no van a gastar lo que tienen, solo lo acumulan.



Que enorme cantidad de sandeces concentradas en un solo párrafo.

Veamos.

La deflación per se no es mala, al igual que la inflación, simplemente son señales que en economía sanas sirven para indicar a que líneas de produción debe dedicarse mayor cantidad de recursos, es decir, sirven para ECONOMIZAR.

Ahora bien, el que la deflación o la inflación sean un problema o no tiene que ver con las causas subyacentes que las provocan.

Por ejemplo, la expansión de dinero (aumento de la masa monetaria) y del crédito (aumento de la velocidad de circulación del dinero) como consecuencia de actos políticos de manipulación de los tipos de interés y monetización de la deuda son INTRINSECAMENTE MALOS.

La razón intuitiva tiene que ver con la falsificación de medios de pago que sirven a propósitos políticos, y que primero inundan del nuevo dinero a aquellos agentes cuya capacidad de control del nuevo dinero es mayor: gobierno, banca institucionalizada, empleados públicos, empresas con con contactos políticos y sus asalariados, frente al resto de la sociedad.

Mientras que los primeros compran bienes y servicios a precios previos a la expansión, los últimos reciben TODO EL GOLPE de la expansión monetaria en forma de aumentos de precios pero con rentas aún no elevadas por no ser los perceptores primeros de ese nuevo dinero. A esto se le llama efecto Cantillon, por ser el primer economista que describió.

De hecho, la propia existencia de este foro se debe a este efecto, la injusticia que para millones de jóvenes resultó la expansión keynesiana que provocaron la FED y el BCE, que indujo auemntos de precios inmobiliarios de dos dígitos durante los años 2001 a 2007.

Esta expansión crediticia provocó INFLACIÓN de MMPP, bolsa, renta fija, del mercado inmobiliario amén de otros graves perjuicios a la economía.

Lamentable que aún sea necesario repetir esta historia reciente del mundo.

Ahora, tras la expansión NO SOPORTADA POR AHORRO REAL, y como no puede ser de otra manera, las inversiones realizadas resultaron en quiebra por la incapacidad de la demanda de consumo de mantener el nivel de burbuja.

Este proceso es lo que la gente, y los economistas keynesianos, entienden como recesión, pero en realidad esta dió comienzo en el mismo momento en que la economía se dedicó a dilapidar el ahorro real para construir AVEs sin pasajeros, aeropuertos sin aviones, vivienda sin demanda sostenible, impuestos en crecimiento sin capacidad de volver al volumen previo, etc.

Y la causa de este consumo de capital no es otra que las políticas monetarias de los bancos centrales.

Por lo que la deflación existente, que ha existido en buena medida en los productos y servicios en competencia en el mercado, no así en los bienes públicos que han podido mantener su demanda debido al hecho evidente de que el estado es capaz de cobrar sus servicios independientemente de las necesidades y deseos de la gente, como digo la deflación existente es la forma en que la economía realiza su cura. Podrá sostenerse que es mala para la economía, pero lo que no puede negarse es que es inevitable.

Al menos en la medida en que los bancos centrales tiendan a disminuir sus balances, lo cual es harto improbable con la ideología existente entre los economistas de todos los gobiernos.

LA historia económica de los últimos 10 años se puede resumir en el intento de los bancos centrales de EVITAR A TODA COSTA la deflación monetaria (y la consecuente disminución de precios). Lo hemos visto en forma de QEs, planes de estímulos varios, bancos malos, rescates bancarios y demás. TODO SE HA PLANEADO PARA EVITAR EL AJUSTE. 


Ahora, existe una forma de deflación, la no derivada de una burbuja monetaria previa, que no tiene ninguna connotación negativa.

Es la debida a la mejora tecnológica aplicada a la producción en la economía, en un ambiente de libertad económica. Un evidente ejemplo de esto fueron los EE.UU. en el S. XIX, con el patrón oro a pleno funcionamiento. Como es bien sabido la economía de este país se convirtión en el lapso de 100 años en la mayor economía del mundo, con unos niveles de renta, empleo y riqueza no vistos en Europa.

Lo cual refuta de forma absoluta su afirmación sobre la deflación y el patrón oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2017)

Para "complementar" parte del comentario de kikepm:

All of the World's Money and Markets in One Visualization (2017 Update)

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Nov 2017)

Un artículo interesante. Si la cosa es así podría dar un respiro a la maltrecha economía del País sin Nombre.



Estados Unidos, a un paso de convertirse en el último paraíso fiscal | ATTAC España


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2017)

frisch dijo:


> Un artículo interesante. Si la cosa es así podría dar un respiro a la maltrecha economía del País sin Nombre.
> 
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos, a un paso de convertirse en el último paraíso fiscal | ATTAC España



¿Lo próximo que será?...¿implantarnos un michochip?...¿o quizá ya lo tengamos implantado en forma de teléfono móvil "inteligente", ordenadores personales, televisores, contadores de la luz, DNI con microchip...?

El sistema pretende perpetuarse a cualquier precio, y los ciudadanos son simples ratones de laboratorio cuya finalidad es probar una y otra vez el sistema de esclavitud más eficiente.

Luego nos preguntamos por que BTC vale 8000$ o los alemanes, indios, chinos...andan detrás del oro como un quinceañero tras las chavalas.

un saludo


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2017)

Compren oro, payos. Del papel.


----------



## frisch (22 Nov 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Se dice que es la razón de la independencia catalana, quedar fuera de la trasparencia de datos y de la jurisdicción fiscal, para los patrimonios ocultos en Andorra.



Cito para la hemeroteca.

Las hemerotecas son importantes, muy importantes porque, de alguna manera son la memoria. Esa "cosa" que todos terminamos por perder y esa "cosa" a la que todos necesitamos acudir para poder seguir siendo.

El anterior hilo se fue a tomar por saco precisamente por hacer comentarios sobre un tema que nos toca muy de cerca aunque sólo sea por proximidad geográfica. Los míos, considero que fueron (entiendo que lo que voy a decir no vale nada porque lo digo yo) lo más neutrales posible dentro de comentar algo que me parecía que había que comentar.

Negrofuturo. Aprecio tus comentarios sobre el oro y sobre tu visión muy negra del futuro que se nos depara, la cual, en gran medida, comparto (desafortunadamente para los dos).

Lo que si te pediría es que como decía Juan Manuel Serrat o Joan Manuel Serrat en una de sus canciones "Esos locos bajitos": 'Niño, deja ya de joder con la pelota'.

Visto que en España no se puede hablar del asunto catalán de manera civilizada tal y como se ha intentado hacer en este hilo (a las pruebas me remito, su fundador lo tuvo que cerrar) sin que aparezcan vomitadores de la nada, mejor no mentar el asunto.

Negrofuturo, yo considero que si bien discrepamos sobre el tema, eres un contertulio con el que se puede tertuliar. El problema es que hay otros foreros (que no contertulios, ni tan siquiera conforeros) están esperando poder, cuanto antes, liarla.


Un cordial saludo.

frisch


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, os voy a dejar un interesante artículo sobre Geopolítica...

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...euu-aprueba-700000-millones-para-el-pentagono

Y eso que las "cuentas" NO les salen a los americanos... Pues, con esto todavía les van a salir menos, aunque a los "halcones" eso les va a importar muy poco...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Nov 2017)

Top Economist - Who Predicted the 2008 Crash - Confirms What Alternative Financial Sites Have Been Saying for a Decade | Zero Hedge
Sera 2018 el año del crash?


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2017)

Hola, bankiero: ¿O el comienzo de un largo período "desastroso"? Hace años que vengo apuntando al período 2018-2020 como bastante "JODIDO". Y ahora estaba leyendo un par de informes que apuntan también en esa dirección. De hecho, estoy haciendo un post que editaré en Rankia esta madrugada.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (22 Nov 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Top Economist - Who Predicted the 2008 Crash - Confirms What Alternative Financial Sites Have Been Saying for a Decade | Zero Hedge
> Sera 2018 el año del crash?



No va haber crash, lo que va haber es una deflación creciente que ira paralizando poco a poco la economia. Sera una muerte de la economia lenta.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2017)

# racional: Su breve comentario, y aplicando el sentimiento contrario, da "alas" a la posibilidad de que un Crash esté más próximo que lejano...


----------



## frisch (23 Nov 2017)

racional dijo:


> No va haber crash, lo que va haber es una deflación creciente que ira paralizando poco a poco la economia. Sera una muerte de la economia lenta.



Hombre Racional (yo que aprecio tus aportaciones porque son un punto discordante, sin ser violento en su formulación, cosa que se agradece) no entiendo muy bien lo de "una muerte de la economía lenta".

Eso no quiere decir nada. Parece decir algo pero no dice nada.

Una economía si muere implica que los que la conforman mueren (cuestión de condumio, de comer, de pagar las facturas, de ...) y si mueren no es que sólo muera la economía sino que muere quien la hace posible (previamente)

Racional, no me marees la perdiz, si us plau.

¿Qué coño quieres decir?

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo el que os enlazo. En el mismo se expone un estudio de Dan Crawford que sugiere que el precio del Oro debería estar hoy en torno a los $2225 la Onza y que una vuelta al Patrón Oro supondría valorar esa Onza en los $5000... La pregunta del millón: ¿Qué pasaría entonces con la Inflación? Una buena pregunta y que muchos deberían hacerse...

$5,000 Gold Is Necessary to Re-establish A Gold Standard - Here's Why - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (23 Nov 2017)

Me temo que los poderosos no están pensando precisamente en volver al patrón oro, sino más bien en todo lo contrario.... hasta en quitarnos el efectivo


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (23 Nov 2017)

el juli dijo:


> Me temo que los poderosos no están pensando precisamente en volver al patrón oro, sino más bien en todo lo contrario.... hasta en quitarnos el efectivo



Al patrón oro puedes volver tú o cualquiera cuando gustes. El metal en mano no necesita el beneplácito de los poderosos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (23 Nov 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Top Economist - Who Predicted the 2008 Crash - Confirms What Alternative Financial Sites Have Been Saying for a Decade | Zero Hedge
> Sera 2018 el año del crash?



Echando la vista atrás, te preguntas como es posible que tan poca gente alarmase sobre el crash-crisis de 2008. Las señales y los desmanes de los años anteriores resulta más que evidentes ante un análisis a posteriori.
En los comentaristas "alternativos" se observa un consenso en cuanto a que 2018 será un año de crash. Supongo que, si llega, un par de años después habrá cienes de analistas a los que les resultarán más que evidentes las señales de que un crash era inminente...

Aunque comparto la idea que tienen/tenéis algunos de que no será un crash que lleve a una "limpieza", sino que llevará a un rescate en forma QE e impresiones varias, el cual desembocará en otra recuperación de pacotilla (NEP). Y así sucesivamente hasta la conversión de occidente en un estercolero tercermundista y su sustitución por un nuevo poder (¿oriente?).

¿Algun tiene noticias interesante sobre China?. Los veo con mucha fuerza... se que se habla de sus "pies de barro", pero todas las noticias que se ven son de que se están comiendo el mundo poco a poco, bocado a bocadito...


----------



## frisch (23 Nov 2017)

Rattus dijo:


> .../...
> 
> ¿Alguién tiene noticias interesante sobre China?. Los veo con mucha fuerza... se que se habla de sus "pies de barro", pero todas las noticias que se ven son de que se están comiendo el mundo poco a poco, bocado a bocadito...



Bueno yo he leído ésta que estuve a punto de enlazar pero no lo hice, la verdad, no sé por qué.

Trata de las nuevas vías comerciales de transporte en las que está invirtiendo masivamente China.

En inglés.

The Arctic Silk Road: A Huge Leap Forward for China and Russia

En francés.

La Route de la soie arctique :  un énorme bond en avant pour la Chine et la Russie | Arrêt sur Info


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Rattus: Bueno, eso de que China se está "comiendo" el mundo es muy opinable y lo que es cierto es que ese país tiene unas burbujas impresionantes y que acabarán estallando en el tiempo, pero no deja de ser una apreciación personal.

Sobre la información que recabas, hoy me he leído un artículo que te enlazo y que fue publicado ayer...

- ¿Ofensiva Ruso-china para cambiar de patrón monetario mundial? | Geopolitica.RU

Está claro que "proyectos" haylos, pero que sean factibles sin contar con el Tío Sam... eso ya es más complicado.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (23 Nov 2017)

UYyyy, que mal comentario.

Realmente te podrías ahorrar todo esto, creo yo que preferiremos todos mantener el debate en el estricto plano económico o de política exterior. 

Un respeto a Fernando, que se lo curra por amor al arte.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2017)

En fin... Hace nada comentábamos sobre la Deflación y aquí os dejo un buen artículo relacionado con ella y realmente interesante. Además, es de hoy mismo...

- Deflation Must Be Embraced | Silver Phoenix

¡Ah! kikpem, yo SÍ que te agradezco tu comentario. Y me gustaría que el hilo retomará su habitual "naturaleza"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin... Hace nada comentábamos sobre la Deflación y aquí os dejo un buen artículo relacionado con ella y realmente interesante. Además, es de hoy mismo...
> 
> - Deflation Must Be Embraced | Silver Phoenix
> 
> ...



Saco de este artículo una parte de nuestros sueños...:

_[I
Acepte los beneficios del libre comercio, eliminando todas las barreras arancelarias. Si un fabricante extranjero desea descargar el exceso de capacidad en su economía, deje que sus consumidores cosechen el beneficio. 


• Desregular, dejando en claro que las personas deben cuidarse a sí mismas. El estado es inútil para proteger al consumidor. Las compañías que planean prosperar se darán cuenta de que su reputación de equidad y honestidad es primordial, en lugar de esconderse detrás de las regulaciones. 


• Aliente la cohesión familiar, en lugar de esperar automáticamente que el estado cuide a sus ancianos, sus discapacitados y sus hijos. Socializar los valores familiares no es asunto del estado, que no puede brindar servicios de bienestar de manera efectiva. 


• *Reducir el papel del estado en la economía *con un objetivo a largo plazo de absorber menos del 20% del PIB. 


• El estado debería estar prohibido de tener déficits. El impuesto debe coincidir con el gasto estatal. El capital prestado al Estado ya no se eliminará del uso productivo en el sector privado. 


• Vuelva a introducir dinero sólido, mediante un arreglo de caja de ahorros vinculado al oro físico, que se puede entregar a pedido de todos los interesados. 


• Aclare a los bancos y a sus clientes que no hay un prestamista de último recurso, ni garantías de depósito. La desregulación de los servicios financieros y la eliminación de esta red de seguridad obligará a los bancos a dejar de especular en los mercados financieros y ser conservadores en sus relaciones financieras, para proteger su reputación.  Las tasas de préstamos interbancarios penalizarán la agresión financiera. 


• Saque todos los economistas del gobierno y cierre todas las oficinas de estadísticas del gobierno. En el mejor de los casos, no tienen un propósito constructivo y, en el peor de los casos, son depositarios de malos consejos, como demuestra la creciente inestabilidad económica y financiera. 


• Cierre el banco central y sustitúyalo por una caja de conversión con un objetivo: regular la emisión de la moneda convertible en acciones nacionales de oro. 

]_[/I]

Sacando la parte de la cohesión familiar que he puesto de azul...aquí considero que no es la familia la que ha de cuidar de sus ancianos o discapacitados...si la familia no puede o no quiere, considero que es el propio afectado "salvo casos extraordinarios (niños, desvalidos psiquicos...)" quién ha de asegurar de algún modo el riesgo de minusvalía/accidente/vejez, con un seguro que cubra este menester.

Todo lo demás que resalto en rojo, es un sueño que no veremos, al menos en este país...antes de permitirse el estado perder un solo paso de los que ha avanzado en contra del ciudadano, nos cortará a todos las pocas alas que nos puedan quedar.

Creo que hace tiempo leí algo sobre un partido de corte liberal en este país...si algun millonario/famoso con esta ideología nos lee, debería ponerse al mando de dicho partido político, ir al salvame deluxe, o a algún programa de estos "mierda pinchada palo", para que la ciudadanía de este país despierte y al menos por unos minutos pueda escuchar la realidad de la vida que les espera a sus hijos si continúan viviendo en la inopia del bipartidismo 


Un saludo, y buenas noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2017)

Hola, paketazo: NO, no lo veremos y sólo cabe "soñar" con ello, aunque los más jóvenes tendrían que plantearse algunas cuestiones que les van a afectar muy profundamente durante la mayor parte de sus vidas... pero bueno la dinámica actual que suele contar cuando hablo con algunos de ellos es que "hay que disfrutar de la vida", es decir puro "Cigarrismo"... Por lo tanto, la "cosecha" que van a obtener va a ser muy pobre, de pura supervivencia y eso en el mejor de los casos.

Y aprovecho para dejar unos gráficos que manda "huevos" lo que "explican" y que me enlazan con mi comentario...

11 Charts Exposing The Madness Of The Stock Market Crowd | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- La irrelevancia de España y la mediocridad de las élites

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (24 Nov 2017)

.


----------



## kikepm (24 Nov 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - La irrelevancia de España y la mediocridad de las élites
> 
> Saludos.



España es un país de esclavos que miran con malos ojos que otros esclavos intenten liberarse del yugo, y de élites que históricamente se han aprovechado de ello.

Si a ello sumamos la nula democracia que permitiera una prensa libre y unos medios dedicados a informar en vez de a manipular, tenemos el caldo de cultivo perfecto para adoctrinar y formar más esclavos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2017)

Hola, kikepm: Pero qué esperas en un país donde se permite e incluso se está fomentando esto...

Empleo cae en la última trampa del fast food para esquivar tres años de Seguridad Social Los restaurantes declaran que sus camareros tardan hasta 36 meses en aprender a servir hamburguesas y la  correspondiente prevención de riesgos laborales; mientr

A este paso ya veremos cómo se pagan las pensiones futuras y hay que ser muy, pero que muy lerdo para permitir mucho de lo que está sucediendo en el mercado laboral y que tendrá serias repercusiones para el sostenimiento futuro del Sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Nov 2017)

Encantado de volver a leeros

De hoy mismo

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3479358

(le dais al traductor y "arreglao" o)

Pretenden hacernos creer que el rublo tiene demanda externa ....perooooo ...¡si son cromos! (incluido el cryptorublo) :XX:

Por supuesto, artículo extrapolable a cualquier fiat (nótense las minúsculas; no hablo de coches), respaldado o no por hidrocarburos.

¡Que siga la fiesta!


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Nov 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Saco de este artículo una parte de nuestros sueños...:
> 
> _[I
> Acepte los beneficios del libre comercio, eliminando todas las barreras arancelarias. Si un fabricante extranjero desea descargar el exceso de capacidad en su economía, deje que sus consumidores cosechen el beneficio.
> ...



El estado puede brindar servicios de bienestar de forma efectiva.

O acaso pensamos que la iniciativa privada puede montar un sistema de trasplantes con la equidad y eficiencia del nuestro?

Y barato.

Hay que hacer una síntesis entre los sistemas económicos y no ser talibanes.

Estoy intentando comprar un coche nuevo y puedo comprobar lo transparente, honrado, cómodo y amante de la competencia que es este mercado.

Y ya lleva un tiempo en funcionamiento para que se pudieran notar los beneficios de la competencia capitalista.

Te tratan como si les estuvieras vendiendo el coche tú a ellos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2017)

Hola, Kovaliov: Es conocida mí posición partidaria de un Estado fuerte, pero eso sólo es factible con unos BUENOS GESTORES y NO dirigido por una COFRADÍA DE LADRONES Y SINVERGÚENZAS...

Y el Sistema basado en el Liberalismo económico sólo triunfa mientras te vaya bien... Eso es algo que cualquiera puede percibir en los EE.UU.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Nov 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Es conocida mí posición partidaria de un Estado fuerte, pero eso sólo es factible con unos BUENOS GESTORES y NO dirigido por una COFRADÍA DE LADRONES Y SINVERGÚENZAS...
> 
> Y el Sistema basado en el Liberalismo económico sólo triunfa mientras te vaya bien... Eso es algo que cualquiera puede percibir en los EE.UU.
> 
> Saludos.



Si estamos dirigidos por esa cofradía que mencionas, lo cual es evidente, se debe en mi opinión a dos factores:

1. La ley de hierro de las oligarquías.

2. Una calidad de la ciudadanía única en el mundo desarrollado, que tolera y estimula estas conductas de latrocinio debido a circunstancias históricas también únicas que nos separan del resto de los paises "modernos", entendidos así en el sentido de que surgen de las ideas y los procesos políticos que se produjeron en los inicios de la edad moderna: la Ilustración y las revoluciones de EEUU y Francia. 

Nosotros, como el Imperio paladín de la Contrareforma, fuimos la única potencia mundial que quedó excluida de estos cambios. Luego ya la asombrosa historia del siglo XIX Y XX nos trajo hasta esta situación tan peculiar.

A nadie se le escapa que en cualquiera de las democracias avanzadas, solamente uno de los innumerables escándalos que afectan al PP (y no hablo ahora del PSOE que, para mi, son tan ladrones y delincuentes, o peores) como es el caso Gürtel, hubiera supuesto la caída del Gobierno, la convocatoria de elecciones, el ingreso en prisión de los principales líderes peperos y la disolución del partido, nada más aparecer Bárcenas en la tele. Aquí tenemos un ......(esto no lo pongo, porque en 
España no existe la libertad de expresión)... al cargo del Gobierno, al que Irene Montero llama ladrón a la cara y ni se inmuta.

Si es en Francia, supondría el advenimiento de la VI República. SI es en Alemania dimitió un ministro de defensa porque había plagiado una tesis doctoral. Si es en EEUU, donde los presidentes son sagrados, se cargaron a Nixon por un escándalo de escuchas al partido Demócrata. Ahora compara esto con Fernández Díaz y su policía paralela.

Y todo esto sancionado por de 8 a 10 millones de votos,elección tras elección.

A un partido con 8 millones de votantes no lo puedes ilegalizar, ni plantear reforma alguna, porque el siguiente ladrón tendría los mismos votos o más. Lo que haces es cambiar las leyes para que estas conductas no sean delito, que es lo que hace el PP.


----------



## kikepm (25 Nov 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El estado puede brindar servicios de bienestar de forma efectiva.
> 
> O acaso pensamos que la iniciativa privada puede montar un sistema de trasplantes con la equidad y eficiencia del nuestro?
> 
> ...




El comentario último que has hecho sobre el sistema político y este no casan bien.

Si los buenos españoles estamos de acuerdo en que el sistema está podrido en una forma difícil de explicar con palabras, yo suelo usar términos como podredumbre, nauseabundo, bazofia o similares, y considero que me quedo corto, ¿por que pensamos que el sistema de la administración y de los servicios que esta puede proveer a los ciudadanos no está afectado por la misma enfermedad?

Yo creo que existe un sesgo socialista que impide juzgar al estado y su estructura como verdaderamente se merece. Otra cosa es que idealmente sea una idea atractiva pensar en funcionarios honestos, que velan por las personas, que diligentemente favorecen los intereses de los ciudadanos.

Pero la realidad es contraria a esta idea. Los funcionarios y empleados públicos son parte del sistema de saqueo y corrupción, es altamente improbable que el beneficio que obtienen de su asociación con la alta dirección del estado les permita sustraerse a la ideología estatal, que afirma simplemente que el estado provee servicios a la ciudadanía a un precio inferior al de mercado.

Tales afirmaciones no solo deben ser vistas como propaganda del estado, sino que es muy sencillo refutarlas. Al estado no le haría falta exigir por la fuerza el pago por servicios, ya que de la propia sociedad surgiría la forma de atenderlos.

Sin embargo, todos estos servicios tan necesarios son invariablemente dados en régimen de monopolio. ¿Que falta hace, si son tan necesarios?

El estado se centra en aquellos servicios que perpetúan su existencia, como la seguridad (hay que impedir las revoluciones), la enseñanza (propagar la ideología del estado a los jóvenes), la radiodifusión (y a los mayores) o el cobro de impuestos, y en menor medida en los que resultan más rentables como el transporte, la distribución o las telecomunicaciones (todos ellos licenciados o directamente controlados por el estado).

Al estado le importa tres cojones si la gente se viste, come, donde vive o se divierte intercambiando por internet. Y por eso el estado no fabrica ropa, no cultiva o distribuye comida, no construye casas ni fabrica PCs, crea redes o software, todo lo cual hace el mercado con una eficiencia y a unos precios dificilmente igualables (salvo cuando el estado expande el crédito y provoca burbujas).

El estado es un intruso. un parásito que fagocita la productividad de la gente común. Pero como esto no puede ser hecho siplemente por la fuerza, ha evolucionado hasta alcanzar cotas de manipulación y explotación muy sofisticadas.


Pensar que el estado puede hacer otra cosa que explotar y saquear me resulta de una inocencia suprema.


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2017)

*kikepm* como siempre, un placer poder leer a un ser humano con un conocimiento tan bien estructurado de su entorno.

Lo que me pregunto una y mil veces es como la gente está tan ciega y se deja llevar al precipicio...pero no me hago ya sangre, es solo una cuestión que me planteo por simple curiosidad personal.


*Kovaliov* te haré una pregunta sencilla:

Si al rey de España le hiciera falta un trasplante de corazón en menos de un mes para sobrevivir, y a ti te qudasen 2 semanas de vida por el mismo mal, y tu llevases más timepo esperando ese trasplante, y apareciera un donante compatile con ambos...¿quién piensas que se llevaría el premio?


Ya te lo digo yo...ni tu ni nadie de a pie, sabría nunca que existió ese donante.

También te diré algo...que no te vendan el sueño de país perfecto con una sanidad cojonuda y envidiable, pues tengo familia en medio mundo, y nadie se queja de su sanidad, o lo plantea como un gran problema estructural de su país (hablo de 1er mundo).

Lo que sucede es que se nos da muy bien predicar las bondades de nuestro aceite de oliva, de nuestro sol levantino, y de la gran sanidad pública que tenemos...

Si comparamos el ratio presupuesto sanitario nacional per cápita con otros paises, entenderemos que es literalmente imposible que estemos a su altura, por mucha buena fe que haya por parte de los representantes sanitarios, que jamás la pondré en duda por lo que me ha tocado en el pasado.

España, superada por 16 países europeos en gasto sanitario por habitante

Esto es un 2+2...no esperes poseer una buena sanidad pública, si esta no se financia eficientemente.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana.


----------



## kikepm (25 Nov 2017)

Imaginaos que tuvierais la posibilidad de emitir dinero a un coste cercano a 0, y que tuvierais las herramientas ideológicas y punitivas para impedir que cualquier otro agente social tuviera el miso privilegio.

Sin duda alguna todos vosotros, al igual que los funcionarios del banco central y sus ideólogos, no emitiríais más que la cantidad necesaria y suficiente (en algunos momentos deflactar : para que la sociedad prosperara y la inestabilidad asociada (ciclo económico) fuera completamente eliminada.

Que es exactamente en el tipo de mundo en que vivimos.


No creo que haya nada más que decir, siendo este el hilo del oro ¿no?


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Nov 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Imaginaos que tuvierais la posibilidad de emitir dinero a un coste cercano a 0, y que tuvierais las herramientas ideológicas y punitivas para impedir que cualquier otro agente social tuviera el miso privilegio.
> 
> Sin duda alguna todos vosotros, al igual que los funcionarios del banco central y sus ideólogos, no emitiríais más que la cantidad necesaria y suficiente (en algunos momentos deflactar : para que la sociedad prosperara y la inestabilidad asociada (ciclo económico) fuera completamente eliminada.
> 
> ...



No entiendo muy bien eso. Será por lo de la ironía en Internet. 

A mi también me gustaría hablar más del Oro y la plata porque lo he apostado prácticamente todo a estos dos mercados, que solo me han dado disgustos, pero me da igual porque contra la física y las matemáticas no pueden ni los mismos dioses. 

Y menos el Draghi y el Rajoy. 

Y en cuanto a la sanidad pública, podemos empezar el debate porque llevo toda la vida trabajando en ellou y lo sé todo. Podría escribir libros alucinantes sobre ella.


----------



## kikepm (25 Nov 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien eso. Será por lo de la ironía en Internet.
> 
> A mi también me gustaría hablar más del Oro y la plata porque lo he apostado prácticamente todo a estos dos mercados, que solo me han dado disgustos, pero me da igual porque contra la física y las matemáticas no pueden ni los mismos dioses.
> 
> ...



Lo que quería expresar es que el poder corrompe. Y el poder de crear moneda en forma de monopolio y obligar legalmente a otros a usarla bajo pena, corrompe absolutamente.

No me parece que haya una ironía muy fina en todo esto, sino tan solo un argumento demoledor hacia la bondad de las políticas públicas y de los gestores de la administración.

Un sistema que permite enriquecerse a sus gestores sin limitaciones prácticas, no promueve precisamente la aparición de hombres buenos que dirigen el sistema, sino exactamente lo contrario. Corruptos que campan a sus anchas y que harán lo que sea, LO QUE SEA, por mantener el chiringo.


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien eso. Será por lo de la ironía en Internet.
> 
> A mi también me gustaría hablar más del Oro y la plata porque lo he apostado prácticamente todo a estos dos mercados, que solo me han dado disgustos, pero me da igual porque contra la física y las matemáticas no pueden ni los mismos dioses.
> 
> ...



Fíjate en esta frase: 

"La tiranía se define como aquello que es legal para el gobierno pero ilegal para los ciudadanos"

- Thomas Jefferson


En cuanto al oro/plata...ya lo comenté en su momento, pero las manos fuertes que están acumulando (sí, ya se que esto suena desde hace tiempo, pero es así), han empezado a hacer pruebas con el mercado del paladio (ya lo advertimos aquí cuando rondaba los 700$)

Lo que se ha visto en el paladio, lo vamos a ver en el oro/plata, lo que sucede es que el consenso entre los agentes económicos o manos fuertes que lo manejan, es más complicado, pues hay muchas más partes en juego.


En cuanto a la sanidad pública, todo conocimiento que nos puedas aportar para "amarla y respetarla", será bien venido, pues prefiero fiarme de una parte implicada, que de una parte interesada.

Yo no sé más que lo que leo o me cuentan, pero como lo mío son los números, solo tienes que intentar cuadrarlos para entender que esto tiene fecha de caducidad (me refiero a la calidad de la sanidad pública a medio plazo)

Un saludo, y que sepas que vamos en el mismo barco, a pesar de que no tengamos ideas similares del destino al que nos conduce.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Nov 2017)

*
El estado es un intruso. un parásito que fagocita la productividad de la gente común. Pero como esto no puede ser hecho siplemente por la fuerza, ha evolucionado hasta alcanzar cotas de manipulación y explotación muy sofisticadas.*

Dos pequeños apuntes.

Por mucho que kikemp se esfuerce, ESTADO, BANCA, PARTIDOS, APARATO ESTATAL Y OLIGARQUIA EMPRESARIAL han venido a ser lo mismo.
Ninguno sirve al ciudadano...se sirven de el y lo descojonan y modulana su antojo.

Segundo, el beneficio perpetuo en un mundo finito es IMPOSIBLE.

O cambiamos el motor de nuestro sistema y superamos el materialismo y la competencia...o tendremos que elegir entre en el caos y la guerra...o vivir un Elysium de verdad.


----------



## kikepm (25 Nov 2017)

******* dijo:


> Por mucho que kikemp se esfuerce, ESTADO, BANCA, PARTIDOS, APARATO ESTATAL Y OLIGARQUIA EMPRESARIAL han venido a ser lo mismo.



No solo no me esfuerzo, sino que ESTADO, BANCA, PARTIDOS, APARATO ESTATAL Y OLIGARQUIA EMPRESARIAL *SON* lo mismo.

No entiendes lo que digo.


----------



## BRAXTON (25 Nov 2017)

Pues sera de ahora...en otras epocas en este mismo foro no lo admitias tan diafanamente.

Por otro lado...explicate mejor.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2017 at 18:04 ----------

*Un sistema que permite enriquecerse a sus gestores sin limitaciones prácticas, no promueve precisamente la aparición de hombres buenos que dirigen el sistema, sino exactamente lo contrario. Corruptos que campan a sus anchas y que harán lo que sea, LO QUE SEA, por mantener el chiringo. *

Vosotros insistis en cambio de sistema. Para que???

Con quienes???

Van a cambiar los ciudadanos con la toma de la pastilla azul??

A estas alturas,y humildemente lo digo, es disertar sobre el huevo.y la gallina.

Va a permitir algun estado capitalista que se eduque al ciudadano de otra manera??

Con otros valores???

Veo una situacion de punto final en la que solo cabe esperar un desengaño tremendo...mucha crispacion social...frustracion y mucha necesidad.

Material y moral.

Hablar sobre como debiera haberse hecho...
El ciudadano resultante del colapso del capitalismo sera muy diferente al que vemos hoy comprando en el mediamarkt.


----------



## chemarin (25 Nov 2017)

Buenas a todos, voy a invertir en MPs, oro y plata en principio, y me gustaría preguntaros a los que ya sois expertos en el asunto. 
1.-¿Mejor en tienda física o online? Lo pregunto por temas como comisiones, seguridad, etc.
2.-Vivo en Madrid, ¿cuál de las tiendas me aconsejaríais?
3.-¿Preferís que os custodien los MPs o los custodiáis por vuestros propios medios?

Gracias.


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Nov 2017)

chemarin dijo:


> Buenas a todos, voy a invertir en MPs, oro y plata en principio, y me gustaría preguntaros a los que ya sois expertos en el asunto.
> 1.-¿Mejor en tienda física o online? Lo pregunto por temas como comisiones, seguridad, etc.
> 2.-Vivo en Madrid, ¿cuál de las tiendas me aconsejaríais?
> 3.-¿Preferís que os custodien los MPs o los custodiáis por vuestros propios medios?
> ...



1. Cada una de las dos maneras tiene sus ventajas. Personalmente, prefiero en mano por debajo de 3000 € (si quieres factura tendrás que dar tus datos sin importar cantidad; de ti dependerá si los das online o en un mostrador)
2. Hay varias en Madrid, pero la mejor forma es preguntar en varias. Desde numismáticas de siempre hasta Degussa. Sólo tú decides que es lo mejor para ti.
3. Depende de tu lugar de residencia, medidas de seguridad en tu vivienda, calibre preferido :fiufiu:No todos los huevos en la misma cesta

El precio no debería ser lo más importante. Confianza y profesionalidad/trayectoria lo son más (para mi).

Nadie debería saber que lo que tienes en casa (recomendado siempre tener algo a mano)...por lo que la prudencia/discreción han de ser la norma.


----------



## racional (25 Nov 2017)

chemarin dijo:


> Buenas a todos, voy a invertir en MPs, oro y plata en principio, y me gustaría preguntaros a los que ya sois expertos en el asunto.



Creo que llegas unas cuantas décadas tarde, esta pregunta estaria muy bien si estuvieramos en 1983. El oro ha entrado en lateridad, y puede estar asi décadas. Y la plata pinta peor, podria no levantar cabeza jamás.

PD: compra cryptomonedas


----------



## paco908 (25 Nov 2017)

olestalkyn dijo:


> 1.
> Nadie debería saber que lo que tienes en casa (recomendado siempre tener algo a mano)...por lo que la prudencia/discreción han de ser la norma.



Y me permito añadir que cuantas menos personas sepan que tienes, mejor. No pase lo que pasó, creo que por Cadiz, la señora dijo por ahí que tenían una caja fuerte, vinieron unos cacos del este y mediante tortura ........

Que mundo, Señor, que mundo.

Saludos


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Nov 2017)

******* dijo:


> Veo una situacion de punto final en la que solo cabe esperar un desengaño tremendo...mucha crispacion social...frustracion y mucha necesidad.
> 
> Material y moral.



Hola, lo veo igual que tu, y recalco la moral. Es un pez que se muerde la cola, porque salvo excepciones, la escasez material (entendida como miseria, y no como humildad) afecta a la moral (entendida aquí como social, porque como sabes bien, los objetivistas como Rand se centran más en el individuo).

De todas formas, en el debate interesantísimo que se ha abierto (uno de nuestros off-topics a los que a algunos no les gustaba por lo que lei cuando fernando cerró temporalmente el hilo, pero que para mi es parte de la esencia de este hilo), me surge una pregunta, en especial para Kipkem:

Estando de acuerdo que el estado no busca el bien de los ciudadanos (podríamos llamarles súbditos también), y que a lo largo del tiempo la simbiosis Estado - Banca - Oligarquia (incluyendo empresarial) se ha materializado (parece la ST), que otra forma de organización / gobierno planteais? Creo que la naturaleza del hombre hace que cuantas mas "comunidades" pequenyas halla, mas dificil llevar una vida en paz (en el sentido de no violencia fisica, porque la psicologica hoy en dia esta en muchas casas). 

Gracias por aportar. Un placer leeros.

Saludos

JG


----------



## paketazo (26 Nov 2017)

*JohnGalt* encontrar una respuesta a esa pregunta tampoco es complicado, lo complicado es poder llevarla a cabo.

Hoy en día tenemos la respuesta en la tecnología, tu mismo puedes mediante una red social hacerte "amigo" de X personas, votar pulgar arriba a sus ideas, fotos...incluso puedes aportar/interactuar mediante comentarios, reflexiones...


Lo tenemos delante.

No hablo de un super facebook, o twitter...solo planteo que hoy por hoy, el obsoleto sistema electoral, no solo no es efectivo, si no que discrimina a gran parte del electorado, así como a candidatos, o los que pretenden llegar a serlo para intentar cambiar algo o solo hacerse escuchar.

En su día planteé que un hombre no puede gobernar a miles, es un acto antinatura. 

La simple formación de instintos primarios, nos impide gobernar justamente, pues la propia palabra justicia, difiere de uno a otro ser humano, y la interpretación de la misma puede tornarse para unos en dictadura o sometimiento forzado.

¿solución?

Que ningún hombre gobierne a otros, que exista libertad de exposición y libertad de voto...lo que conlleva una implicación de cada individuo en la formación de un sistema democratico sobre el cual no se puede ni debe delegar a terceros.


Como sabeis, ando metido desde hace tiempo en análisis de cryptomonedas y similares, y aquí, encontré parte de la respuesta a nuestros ruegos.

No hablo de riqueza, ni de poder, ni de pegar el pelotazo.

Hablo de la gobernanza descentralizada y libre de un sistema, sea cual sea.

He analizado sistemas dónde las miles de personas que lo integran, deciden y se implican, pues en su beneficio futuro van las decisiones tomadas hoy.

He visto como se manejan presupuestos millonarios de forma anónima, y de nuevo descentralizada, dónde cada uno de los integrantes del sistema propone una idea/inversión al propio sistema, y ese sistema decide de manera autónoma e individual votando un Si/No/abstención. 

(cada propuesta individual, ha de ir acompañada con el consumo de un recurso "dinero/tiempo", dentro del propio sistema, para evitar millones de propuestas, y velar por que solo se aporte lo relevante y con posibilidades de salir adelante)

¿hay algo más libre que eso para decidir el destino de tu propio sudor?

La eficiencia del sistema se alcanza a largo plazo, cuando cada integrante entienda su implicación en el mismo.

No hay favoritismos, pues el anonimato impide que nadie sepa quién vota, sin embargo, hay veracidad, y la propia cadena de bloques certifica que cada parte cumple, sin saltarse un protocolo matemático.


La cadena de bloques "blockchain" que todos asociamos con bitcoin, es lo que nos hará libres, y mandará al olvido estos sistemas tumorales que deciden por nosotros a costa de nuestro propio sudor, y para su único beneficio como principio y fin.

Lo tenemos en la palma de la mano, admito que tardaremos en entenderlo (yo creo que ya he llegado a un entendimiento básico), pero en el momento que queramos aplicarlo, ya tenemos al menos, las armas para hacerlo...y creo que es imparable.

Suena complicado, pero os aseguro que es lo más simple del mundo, es simple matemática, veraz e inalterable...no como los sistemas democráticos actuales, repletos de lagunas, ineficiencias e injusticias.

Un saludo y disculpas por el tostón.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante debate el que acabo de leer, pero yo sigo teniéndolo muy claro respecto al Liberalismo económico...

Vamos a ver: los grandes impulsores de la Revolución americana fueron liberales y es conocida la gran aportación realizada por unos grandes como fueron Thomas Jefferson y Benjamin Franklin... Sin embargo, lo que la Historia nos demuestra es que sin las INTERVENCIONES ESTATALES, el despegue económico de los EE.UU. sería imposible de explicar y también que alcanzará el liderazgo mundial. Esa pauta ha sido una constante a lo largo de todos aquellos Imperios que consiguieron triunfar... ¿Y alguien me puede dar un ejemplo contrario que alcanzará la misma proyección?

NO, seguro que NO...

# paketazo: Ya sabes lo que pienso sobre el BitCoin y el resto de las criptomonedas... Eso NO quita para que en su momento dijera que alcanzaría gran "valor" y en ello está. Si triunfa, el precio actual se va a quedar en algo muy "simbólico", pero si se lo "cargan" va a ser una de las grandes estafas de la Historia...

En lo personal, si yo tuviera uno lo guardaría en el tiempo, de la misma manera que lo que hago con mis MPs... y con el tiempo y una caña podría dar mucho "jugo". Y si por determinadas "circunstancias" NO triunfará, pues asumir que se dedicó un dinero que podía haber ido a la Lotería o cualquier otro juego similar.

En cualquier caso, mis felicitaciones para aquellos que creyeron en su momento en este "invento"... Lo que está claro es que han sacado unos excelentes rendimientos en muy poco tiempo.

Y os dejo esto que está más relacionado con la temática que a mí más me interesa... entre otras, está claro.

- TASS: Business & Economy - BRICS countries mulling formation of single gold trade system

Saludos.


----------



## browndy (26 Nov 2017)

*compra oro y plata con seguridad*

Compra oro y plata de manera segura, Para no ser timado te recomiendo estas dos increíbles empresas que se dedican a fabricar y comercializar de oro y plata con calidad de primera, además poseen un excelente servicio de entrega y lo mejor de todo es que mantienen los precios más económicos del mercado.
Compra de oro - CIODE
Inicio - Sempsa JP


----------



## timi (26 Nov 2017)

chemarin dijo:


> Buenas a todos, voy a invertir en MPs, oro y plata en principio, y me gustaría preguntaros a los que ya sois expertos en el asunto.
> 1.-¿Mejor en tienda física o online? Lo pregunto por temas como comisiones, seguridad, etc.
> 2.-Vivo en Madrid, ¿cuál de las tiendas me aconsejaríais?
> 3.-¿Preferís que os custodien los MPs o los custodiáis por vuestros propios medios?
> ...



sin ninguna duda , para temas de monedas de plata este es mi proveedor , rápido buenos precios , buenos precios de portes

Monedas de plata - El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle

para oro , eldoradocoins , de momento no tiene ,,, desgraciadamente ,mientras no tenga yo he comprado aquí

Comprar Oro online | Lingotes de Oro y Monedas de Oro | coininvest.com

los 2 son de lo mejor , con factura y sin problemas

para compras en mano existe un hilo , también he comprado y mirando un poco a quien compras , todo ok

saludos


----------



## Orooo (27 Nov 2017)

Buenas noches a todos.

Como tema curioso que se comento hace un tiempo en el hilo sobre pasar oro por escaners y arcos detectores de metales, simplemente confirmaros algo.

El oro PURO (24 kilates) no lo detecta el arco ni el detector de metales.
Pero al parecer si detecta el oro de joyeria (18 kilates). Parece ser que es por estar aleado.

Lo que tengo la duda y a ver si lo puedo averiguar es a partir de que pureza es capaz de no detectarlo. Es decir si es capaz de detectar un krugerrand de 22 kilates o no, y si son varios krugerrands.

El oro puro en el escaner al parecer si lo detectaria con un tono violeta. Pero estoy convencido que monedas en la cartera de mano no cantarian a los ojos del operario.


----------



## paketazo (27 Nov 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos.
> 
> Como tema curioso que se comento hace un tiempo en el hilo sobre pasar oro por escaners y arcos detectores de metales, simplemente confirmaros algo.
> 
> ...



Cito a *Fernando* en el 2013



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Rafacoins: Mi oficio es la Seguridad integral y, evidentemente, se pueden burlar el escaner, pero no me voy a complicar la vida ni tampoco dar "ideas"... El mejor consejo te lo ha dado Estudiante Tesorero, es decir las pones en un monedero, junto a otras monedas, y que pase dentro de la bandeja que hay a tal efecto.
> 
> En cuanto a que se puede burlar un escaner con metal tocando la piel eso en las películas de Ciencia Ficción...
> 
> Saludos.



Personalmente te aseguro que sí, se detecta cualquier metal, y cuanto más denso sea, pues se verá con un tono más intenso. En consecuencia, el oro se verá.

La duda que puede surgir es la discriminación que le puedan aplicar a ese escaner en concreto.

Lo del monedero es lo más normal del mundo por dos motivos, llevas una moneda o varias, y no trasciende posiblemente el límite máximo a pasar sin declarar, por lo tanto, ni llamas la atención, ni incumples norma.

Otra cosa sería llenar el monedero de krugers...ahí ya no entro ... ni juego.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Efectivamente, El Oro en sí NO es algo que preocupe mucho en los aeropuertos... Hay gente que lleva relojes, anillos, joyas, etc. del metal dorado. En cuanto a las monedas yo NUNCA he tenido problemas, pero está claro que no llevaba un "cargamento". Ese riesgo lo dejo para aquellos que gusten de rozar la insensatez... y la inseguridad. Y NO me refiero precisamente a la de los agentes policiales y vigilantes de seguridad que se dedican a estos menesteres, sino a esos "otros" que te puedes encontrar fácilmente en los aeropuertos, estaciones de ferrocarril, etc. 

Y os dejo una noticia interesante sobre Turquía y el Oro...

- The Shocking Reason Why Turks Are Buying Gold

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2017)

Hola, de nuevo: Os dejo un muy interesante artículo...

EXAMINING SILVER MANIPULATION: What Some Analysts Miss

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (28 Nov 2017)

En verano suelo aprovechar para "cargar" un poco...

Este año pasé tres lingotes de un kilo de plata y unos 2000 euros en carlillos (12)y no me pusieron pega.

Y se lo advertí yo al personal de seguridad. Fue en Barajas, y mi destino eran las islas afortunadas.

Consultado un G.C. amigo mío, en su día, creo recordar que por la UE hasta 10.000 euros en metálico no ponen pegas. Lo que no tengo claro es que ocurriría por ejemplo, si en lugar de volar a las islas con ese montante que yo llevaba, hubiese volado a Paris o Roma.

En principio el valor total no excedía de esos 10.000 euros...por tanto no creo que se incurra en ninguna falta si se hace así...

Desde luego volando dentro de nuestro país no ponen pegas.

Lo mismo puedo decir del oro, con un lingote de 200 gramos, que de momento, es el de mayor peso que he comprado. Y en su día tampoco me pusieron pegas.

Yo prefiero advertirlo, antes de que me pregunten. Creo que la buena fe en este sentido elimina malentendidos.

Lo mismo si vuelas con un lingote chino de un kilo, pureza 0.9999, si que te preguntan de donde lo has sacado...

Edito: corrijo, 2000 euros en carlillos de 12 euros...quería decir.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Curiosa noticia relacionada con el Oro...

Novo in the trenches after drilling disappointment | The West Australian

Más tarde, me vuelvo a pasar por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2017)

A continuación os dejo un nuevo vídeo de Max Keiser...

- Las amistades asiáticas de Trump- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- www.vozpopuli.com/ciudadano_jc/Banco-España-hunde-corrupcion-politica_7_1085661425.html

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2017)

El btc en 11.300$, que locura.

Es un ataque nuclear al corazón del sistema timo deuda que han impuesto los asesinos del capitalismo nepotista.

Los bancos centrales y los gobiernos legislarán en su contra.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Nov 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El btc en 11.300$, que locura.
> 
> Es un ataque nuclear al corazón del sistema timo deuda que han impuesto los asesinos del capitalismo nepotista.
> 
> Los bancos centrales y los gobiernos legislarán en su contra.



La idea de los tulipanes era buena, la prueba es que se siguen cultivando y hay una industria importante viviendo de ellos. 

El problema fue la burbuja.


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Nov 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El btc en 11.300$, que locura.
> 
> Es un ataque nuclear al corazón del sistema timo deuda que han impuesto los asesinos del capitalismo nepotista.
> 
> Los bancos centrales y los gobiernos legislarán en su contra.



O lo meterán en el COMEX... :rolleye:


----------



## racional (29 Nov 2017)

******* dijo:


> O lo meterán en el COMEX... :rolleye:



Si lo meten en el COMEX, habria que ver si realmente consiguen engañar a los inversores para que compren el bitcoin-papel. No cabe duda que mucha gente confia ciegamente en el sistema y nunca pensarian que esta pensado para timarles. Pero pienso aqui lo tienen más complicado, porque Bitcoin tiene sus propios exchanges para producir el precio, mientras el oro físico no. Si mañana el COMEX empezara a vender papel-bitcoin y dijeran, mirar, este es el precio de Bitcoin, nadie les haria ni caso, la gente seguiria fijandose en el precio de los exchange, que es donde venden bitcoins auténticos. Y esta es la grandeza de las cryptomonedas, que van por su cuenta, independientes del sistema financiero.


----------



## kikepm (29 Nov 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El btc en 11.300$, que locura.
> 
> Es un ataque nuclear al corazón del sistema timo deuda que han impuesto los asesinos del capitalismo nepotista.



Pues el bitcoin es una creación de liberales pro anarquía de mercado. Como no podría ser de otro modo. Lo que indica quien está a favor realmente y quien en contra del "sistema timo deuda".


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# bertok: Totalmente de acuerdo. Por ahí se le está escapando un "pastizal" al Sistema y "algo" harán para que aflore o no pueda hacerlo... Los que nos han metido en este "berenjenal" (Bancos Centrales y "sucedáneos") serán unos mediocres gestores de la política económica a seguir, pero como HdP tienen bastante recorrido aún...

# racional: Es SABIDO que CME Group (el principal "actor") ha anunciado su propósito de sacar al mercado futuros sobre el BitCoin. Y eso abrirá la puerta a otros instrumentos financieros como los ETFs y demás "colegas"... Eso debe hacer "reflexionar" a los que sólo ESPECULAN con la "moneda" en cuestión.

# kikepm: Sabes que como "idea" el "experimento" me gusta, pero sigo sin creer en ello... Parece demasiado "fácil", pero eso no quita para que en su momento dijera que acabaría teniendo un precio muy elevado y sigo pensando lo mismo. Que se mantenga en el tiempo... eso ya se verá.

Si estamos observando estos precios, ¿qué no sucederá cuando haya un derrumbe de los mercados? Y que acabará llegando... 

Y respecto a tu "proclama", pues qué quieres que te diga... perooooo yo NO veo a los chinos, coreanos, japoneses, etc. que están moviendo el BitCoin como "libertarios". Es más, NO creo que ni ellos mismos sepan qué significa eso.

En cualquier caso, te deseo mucha Suerte ahí, aunque los que lleváis tiempo en ello ya debéis haber obtenido unos pingües beneficios y eso es bueno para vosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2017)

*Fernando* sabes que yo me apoyo en lo que puedo ver y tocar...soy muy clásico en eso.

Lo que ma atrajo del oro, es lo que me atrajo de BTC, siendo ambos instrumentos muy diferentes.


Me da igual si BTC cotiza a 10, 1000, o un millón, y a la mayoría de los que andan por aquí creo que les sucede igual.

Del mismo modo, con el oro o la plata nos sucede algo parecido, ¿oro a 5000$?...pues muy bien, yo no voy a venderlo...ni a 10.000$, pues no busco incrementar mi patrimonio en fiat, para eso tengo mi trabajo.

El sentimiento del poseedor de oro como garantía, es parecido al de BTC, y ahí si veo similitudes.

Ni tu, ni yo, ni kikepm, ni otros muchos, buscamos retirarnos gracias a poseeer kilos de oro o de plata...ni tampoco por tener cientos de bitcoins.

De hecho, para mi sería una derrota cambiar esas posesiones por fiat, y retirarme a una república caribeña a vivir esclavizando a otros para que me sirvan como si fuera su amo.

Tenemos que buscar el fin de estas creaciones, la libertad que se econde tras ellas y que ahora parece nublar la propia codicia humana llamada en este caso especulación.


Quien compra BTC u otras, busca dar el pelotazo y forrarse para regresar al redil del sistema y vivir de él, sin que nada cambie.

Yo ahora mismo entregaría todos mis BTC a cambio de que se adoptasen como medio universal de intercambio de valor, y restringir la emisión de fiat por parte de los bancos centrales.

Es más, si viera eso, me fumaría un buen puro "no fumo", y vería crecer a nuestos hijos pensando que por fin una generación ha hecho algo realmente grande para romper las cadenas que llevan miles de años sometiéndonos.

Aun que hoy en día sean los poseedores de fiat los que más BTC puedan acaparar, a largo plazo la distribución se volverá uniforme, e igualará las posibilidades de casi todos.

Ojo, cuando digo BTC, me refiero a una moneda a la que el pueblo o la masa de valor, no ninguna institución "salvadora"

Sé que entendeis lo que quiero decir...entiendo que haya quién busque el amparo de un estado, o un gobierno, del mismo modo que un perro domesticado busca a su amo incluso hasta llegando a morir por él...cuando un ser se socializa, y se pretende devolverlo a la libertad de sus actos, este se siente abandonado e indefenso.

Buenas noches y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## kikepm (29 Nov 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # bertok: Totalmente de acuerdo. Por ahí se le está escapando un "pastizal" al Sistema y "algo" harán para que aflore o no pueda hacerlo... Los que nos han metido en este "berenjenal" (Bancos Centrales y "sucedáneos") serán unos mediocres gestores de la política económica a seguir, pero como HdP tienen bastante recorrido aún...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando.

No me refiero a los que ahora mueven el mercado, entre ellos hay de todo, los hay como yo que somo de comprar y mantener, yo compré a 190, la lástima es que compré pocos, pero bueno, los hay que están entrando en precio ahora, los hay que están simplemente especulando a corto plazo, etc.

Lo que me refiero es a que BTC fue creado y diseñado por gente ideológicamente cercana a la anarquía de mercado, anarcocapitalistas, agoristas y gente de esta cuerda. Las listas de correo que distribuían y debatían sobre el tema eran claramente criptoanarquistas.

Esto es un hecho, que a veces no es del todo conocido.

BITCOIN ES UNA MONEDA CREADA POR ANARQUISTAS DE MERCADO.

Lo que para mi demuestra bien claro que tipo de gente está a favor de bypasear a los bancos centrales: ni comunistas, ni socialistas, ni socialdemócratas, ni conservadores, ni keynesianos ni monetaristas.

Solo en páginas de austríacos se encuentra un aire favorable a bitcoin.


Por eso, cada vez que alguien pronuncia la palabra capitalismo refiriendose a muchos de todos estos grupos, sin pararse a discriminar mínimamente, se muere un gatito.


----------



## Tons (29 Nov 2017)

A mí personalmente me da igual en lo especule cada uno, yo personalmente no creo en bitcoin, va contra mi "religión". Pero si tiene una cosa que me preocupa y es la cantidad de recursos energéticos que estamos quemando. Consume más electricidad que 159 países de manera individual, que es 0.13% de la electricidad mundial total consumida pero es que en este último mes ha aumentado un 30% el consumo, espero que este aumento no dure mucho pero aun asi.

Ya sé que desperdiciamos todos los recursos energéticos, naturales, etc... de forma absurda pero en mi opinión quemarlos con criptos está en el top10.

GurusBlog


----------



## racional (30 Nov 2017)

Tons dijo:


> Ya sé que desperdiciamos todos los recursos energéticos, naturales, etc... de forma absurda pero en mi opinión quemarlos con criptos está en el top10.



Si esa energia quemada es para independizarse del sistema financiero, me parece energia bien quemada, esto es como una guerra, hay que gastar recursos si quieres ser independiente, vivir libremente sin dueño.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (30 Nov 2017)

racional dijo:


> Si esa energia quemada es para independizarse del sistema financiero, me parece energia bien quemada



Toda la compra/venta de BTC pasa necesariamente por el banco y todavía ni dios acepta bitcoins como medio de pago (4 frikis).

Ya anuncian hasta un mercado de futuros, se la van a meter hasta el fondo a los bitcoineros.


----------



## racional (30 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Toda la compra/venta de BTC pasa necesariamente por el banco y todavía ni dios acepta bitcoins como medio de pago (4 frikis).
> 
> Ya anuncian hasta un mercado de futuros, se la van a meter hasta el fondo a los bitcoineros.



Esto solo es el principio de una revolución, el ecosistema ira creciendo y surgiendo nuevos inventos, para depender cada vez menos de los bancos. Pasara como paso con el SMS cuando se establecio Whatsapp. La evolución de la tecnología es exponencial y esto cambiara todo como no imaginamos, es emocionante.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo & kikepm: Vosotros y unos pocos más sois la excepción que confirma la regla... Alrededor nuestro NO existen precisamente "almas de la caridad" y cada cual va a la suya, de manera que yo puedo entender vuestro "idealismo", pero no creo que esté generalizado entre la mayoría de los seguidores de BitCoin. De todas formas, yo no he estudiado el "producto" y mi opinión tiene el valor que se le quiera asignar...

Sigo pensando que acabarán "interviniendo" desde los Bancos Centrales y los Gobiernos... Es más, hoy hablaba con una persona bastante "metida" en el sector bancario y me comentaba que en el BCE existe auténtica preocupación en relación a la "monedas" digitales, especialmente el BitCoin.

# Tons: Cuando veo el recibo de la Luz/Gas es que se me envenena la sangre, así que "especulación" por ese lado también existe desde las Eléctricas y los Gobiernos que han atendido a sus "prebendas"...

En fin, es un tema que daría para un amplio debate, pero no es menos cierto que NO se están utilizando fuentes alternativas de Energía mucho más baratas una vez amortizada su instalación... Es más, casi todos sabemos que se están penalizando en favor de los monopolios dominantes y eso también hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (30 Nov 2017)

racional dijo:


> Esto solo es el principio de una revolución, el ecosistema ira creciendo ...



Vale, que bitcoin es un sueño húmedo lo admito. No invierto en ni en sueños húmedos ni secos, sino en valores que han pasado la prueba del tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

- Energía nuclear: Españavatio: ¿órdago o farol? El pulso entre Nadal y las eléctricas . Blogs de Desde fuera

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (30 Nov 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Toda la compra/venta de BTC pasa necesariamente por el banco y todavía ni dios acepta bitcoins como medio de pago (4 frikis).
> 
> Ya anuncian hasta un mercado de futuros, se la van a meter hasta el fondo a los bitcoineros.



Como ya se ha explicado en el hilo de BTC, no es un mercado de futuros puesto que lo que se negocia no es un futuro. Pueden llamarle "futuro", "silla" o "mesa" pero no por eso el instrumento creado pasará a ser un "futuro", una "silla" o una "mesa".

Lo que van a crear es un simple contrato por diferencias, un CFD, y como bien sabes ningún banco central manipula nada comprando o vendiendo CFDs.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 18:41 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Sigo pensando que acabarán "interviniendo" desde los Bancos Centrales y los Gobiernos... Es más, hoy hablaba con una persona bastante "metida" en el sector bancario y me comentaba que en el BCE existe auténtica preocupación en relación a la "monedas" digitales, especialmente el BitCoin.



Y hacen bien en estar preocupados, el sistema se les desmorona, lo cual debería ser una alegría para todos los tenedores de oro, máxime cuando su interés reside en la protección frente al arbitrio expansivo de los bancos centrales y la estafa del dinero imprimible a voluntad (del gobierno).

Personalmente no voy a soltar ninguna lágrima si esta revolución tiene éxito, creo que todos los enchufados por el sistema, lease banqueros centrales y sus empleados, banqueros privados privilegiados y empresas contactadas con el gobierno y sus agentes, todos ellos no tienen los méritos para prevalecer en un sistema competitivo y solo logran sus rentas por medio de la violencia ejercida contra las personas comunes a las que engañan sistemáticamente, y a las que roban por medio de inflación que va a parar proimero a sus manos.


PENA NINGUNA. ESPERO QUE TODOS ESTOS BANQUEROS, GESTORES DE LA ADMINISTRACIÓN Y SIMILARES ACABEN SUS DÏAS EN EL FANGO (TENIENDO QUE PRODUCIR BIENES Y SERVICIPOS ÚTILES A LA SOCIEDAD O MURIENDO DE HAMBRE).


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: No me extraña que algún DESCEREBRADO vaya diciendo sandeces como que somos la "locomotora de Europa"... Se le debería caer la cara de vergüenza y, si sabe leer, debería leerse el artículo que enlazo y ver los gráficos que lo acompañan...

Salarios de los españoles: Efectos de la austeridad en los salarios europeos y españoles. Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

O como miserializar a gran parte de nuestra Sociedad gracias a la Deuda que "ellos" han contraído en nuestro nombre...

Saludos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Lo que van a crear es un simple contrato por diferencias, un CFD, y como bien sabes ningún banco central manipula nada comprando o vendiendo CFDs.



Dado que tradear el CFD es bastante más rápido, confiable y líquido que comprar y vender BTC en las casas de cambio, la manipulación consiste en atraer hacia el CFD a los potenciales inversores de bitcoin, que así ya no participarán en la formación del precio.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Como ya se ha explicado en el hilo de BTC, no es un mercado de futuros puesto que lo que se negocia no es un futuro. Pueden llamarle "futuro", "silla" o "mesa" pero no por eso el instrumento creado pasará a ser un "futuro", una "silla" o una "mesa".
> 
> Lo que van a crear es un simple contrato por diferencias, un CFD, y como bien sabes ningún banco central manipula nada comprando o vendiendo CFDs.
> 
> ...





:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## racional (1 Dic 2017)

Grafico de cuanto dinero hay en el mundo: http://s03.s3c.es/imag/_v0/1325x13234/8/d/0/grafico-money-markets.png

---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 13:27 ----------




Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Dado que tradear el CFD es bastante más rápido, confiable y líquido que comprar y vender BTC en las casas de cambio, la manipulación consiste en atraer hacia el CFD a los potenciales inversores de bitcoin, que así ya no participarán en la formación del precio.



Los CDF son más rápido para perder TODO tu dinero, que es lo que suele ocurrir. Ultimamente no han hecho mas que aparecer brokers de este tipo, con el único fin de estafar a sus clientes. Luego sale el tipico inversor cuñadista diciendo que con stops eso no pasa.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Los CDF son más rápido para perder TODO tu dinero, que es lo que suele ocurrir. Ultimamente no han hecho mas que aparecer brokers de este tipo, con el único fin de estafar a sus clientes.



Hablales de perder dinero a los que tenían sus himbersiones em mtgox o en los tethers "hackeados" (y yo me lo creo) en bitfinex.

Si un mercado regulado es peligroso, el que espere seguridad en las de criptos se llevará un desengaño monumental.

Qué sentido tiene salir del sistema oficial para meter la pasta en otro "alternativo" todavía peor? Hace milenios que existen los metales como medio de conservar un patrimonio sin necesidad de confiar o depender de ningún controlador. Reinventad la pólvora a ver si no acabáis chamuscados.


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2017)

Al btc se lo van a follar los gobiernos y los bancos centrales.

Al tiempo.

¿no van a atreverse?. Son capaces de aniquilar a medio mundo.


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2017)

Disfruten de sus plusvalías en el oro negro.

Era una de las fáciles. La falsificación de estadísticas era muy evidente a la vez que los precios objetivos de los bancos de inversión usanos eran muy flojos.

Actua contrarian con estos hdlgp y acertarás.


----------



## kikepm (1 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Dado que tradear el CFD es bastante más rápido, confiable y líquido que comprar y vender BTC en las casas de cambio, la manipulación consiste en atraer hacia el CFD a los potenciales inversores de bitcoin, que así ya no participarán en la formación del precio.



Esto sería cierto si todas las personas que dejan de participar en la formación del precio lo hubieran hecho sólo (o mayoritariamente) en una dirección del mercado, fuera esta de compra o de venta del subyacente. 

La manipulación en futuros existe porque los agentes involucrados, grandes bancos relacionados con los gobiernos y los bancos centrales, participan vendiendo futuros de oro. La gente común es neutral respecto a la dirección del mercado y compra o vende en función de sus expectativas de ganancia. Los bancos que manipulan venden futuros de oro por acuerdos secretos con los gobiernos y banqueros centrales, que les pagan por medio de liquidez infinita, rescates y otros privilegios criminales.


Pero no todo con los CFDs es negativo. De hecho tienen sus cliente potenciales, que demandan poder ponerse cortos o largos en un activo, pero a los cuales el comercio en futuros les resultan demasiado oneroso. Un futuro sobre el DAX en EUREX, por ejemplo, cotiza a 25€ por cada punto. En un día normal, con movimientos de 100 puntos, la variación en la cuenta de un trader se puede ir tranquilamente a + - 2500 €, lo que es inadmisible para el 90% de ellos.

Por eso existen CFDs, y por lo anterior no sirven para manipular los precios de los subyacentes.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 17:20 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Al btc se lo van a follar los gobiernos y los bancos centrales.



¿Cómo?

Porque una cosa son sus deseos (húmedos) y otra la realidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# bertok: A medio y largo plazo NO veo alcista al Petróleo... Y ahí hay mucha manipulación para tener una idea aproximada sobre cuál puede ser la "verdad" en las cifras que se están manejando. En fin, supongo que has tenido o sigues teniendo unas excelentes plusvalías desde que te mostrastes alcista en esta materia prima, pero a futuro yo sigo viéndolo negro oscuro, más o menos como su color...

Avanzado el próximo año, veremos dónde se encuentra... aunque si quieren Inflación ya tienen varias Materias Primas que pueden "ayudarles" a conseguirla -y fíjate en eso que estoy comentando...-. Por otro lado, se está observando una fuerte MANIPULACIÓN en los mercados de Materias Primas y uno de los mejores ejemplos es el del Cobre.

# kikepm: Esa fuerte VOLATILIDAD que se observa en las criptomonedas les resta mucha CREDIBILIDAD... Es difícil que se pueda implementar entre la gente mientras siga poseyendo esa "irracionalidad" y que me recuerda a los Chicharros de cuando me dedicaba a las Bolsas.

Me da la impresión de que acabarán creando instrumentos financieros que "prostituirán" la auténtica naturaleza del "proyecto", al menos tal y como nos lo habéis comentado por aquí los defensores del mismo, es decir paketazo, tú mismo y algún otro.

Y dejo esto relacionado con el Oro...

- Gold Fundamentals Not Bullish Yet

Saludos.


----------



## racional (1 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que acabarán creando instrumentos financieros que "prostituirán" la auténtica naturaleza del "proyecto", al menos tal y como nos lo habéis comentado por aquí los defensores del mismo, es decir paketazo, tú mismo y algún otro.



Ya lo estan haciendo, el 18 de diciembre salen los futuros de Bitcoin. Será interesante ve,r si funciona como instrumento manipulador que es, o es un fracaso.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2017)

# racional: ¿Vd. qué cree? Viendo el Casino en los que se han convertido los mercados... NO parece difícil aventurar que BitCoin acabará incorporándose al mismo. Ya sabe Vd. que los instrumentos financieros permiten aumentar exponencialmente los activos aprovechando el APALANCAMIENTO, de manera que teniendo en cuenta la fuerte especulación que existe en torno a la "moneda" digital, pues como que lo veo menos claro que antes...

De todas formas, vamos a esperar que entre en marcha ese mercado de Futuros y veremos cuánto tiempo tardan en hacerse con el mismo... Le recuerdo lo qué está sucediendo en ese sentido con los Metales Preciosos.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # bertok: A medio y largo plazo NO veo alcista al Petróleo... Y ahí hay mucha manipulación para tener una idea aproximada sobre cuál puede ser la "verdad" en las cifras que se están manejando. En fin, supongo que has tenido o sigues teniendo unas excelentes plusvalías desde que te mostrastes alcista en esta materia prima, pero a futuro yo sigo viéndolo negro oscuro, más o menos como su color...
> 
> ...



Tampoco lo veo alcista a largo plazo.

Es una situación de estabilización de oferta vs demanda. La demanda va al alza porque 3.000 millones de personas en el sudeste asiático estan mejor y la producción no da la talla porque las estimaciones del Shale Oil van más falsas que el marrano.

Lo que está jodido es Occidente, muy endeudado. A los pobres asiáticos todavía los pueden endosar la bola de la deuda.

Unas monedas sí que voy ganando, unas ya cambiadas a fiat y otras todavía virtuales.

Y esperando al oro para que arranque de una puta vez.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 20:39 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # bertok: A medio y largo plazo NO veo alcista al Petróleo... Y ahí hay mucha manipulación para tener una idea aproximada sobre cuál puede ser la "verdad" en las cifras que se están manejando. En fin, supongo que has tenido o sigues teniendo unas excelentes plusvalías desde que te mostrastes alcista en esta materia prima, pero a futuro yo sigo viéndolo negro oscuro, más o menos como su color...
> 
> ...



¿qué ves en el cobre?. Es algo que me interesa.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2017)

Hola, bertok: Es simple: exceso en inventarios, aunque últimamente se está "vendiendo" que la demanda desde Asia, especialmente de China, ha vuelto a aumentar.

Sin embargo, el mayor productor del mundo de Cobre es Chile y su producción está en sus niveles más bajos desde 2003... y eso que tiene las mayores reservas de ese metal.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: Es simple: exceso en inventarios, aunque últimamente se está "vendiendo" que la demanda desde Asia, especialmente de China, ha vuelto a aumentar.
> 
> Sin embargo, el mayor productor del mundo de Cobre es Chile y su producción está en sus niveles más bajos desde 2003... y eso que tiene las mayores reservas de ese metal.
> 
> Saludos.



En un recorte profundo se puede entrar.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # paketazo & kikepm: Vosotros y unos pocos más sois la excepción que confirma la regla... Alrededor nuestro NO existen precisamente "almas de la caridad" y cada cual va a la suya, de manera que yo puedo entender vuestro "idealismo", pero no creo que esté generalizado entre la mayoría de los seguidores de BitCoin. De todas formas, yo no he estudiado el "producto" y mi opinión tiene el valor que se le quiera asignar...
> 
> ...



Recuerdo hace unos años que alguien advertía de que bitcóin iba a deprimir el precio del Oro. Todo el mundo oyó lo del nuevo oro.

No cabe duda que, de no existir el bitcoin, todo ese dinero y más estaría en el mercado del oro. 







PENA NINGUNA. ESPERO QUE TODOS ESTOS BANQUEROS, GESTORES DE LA ADMINISTRACIÓN Y SIMILARES ACABEN SUS DÏAS EN EL FANGO (TENIENDO QUE PRODUCIR BIENES Y SERVICIPOS ÚTILES A LA SOCIEDAD O MURIENDO DE HAMBRE).[/QUOTE]

Todos esos que mencionas ya tienen más oro y bitcoins que nosotros.


----------



## kikepm (2 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Todos esos que mencionas ya tienen más oro y bitcoins que nosotros.



Es posible que muchos de esos tengan oro, pero no BTCs.

Tener oro es sencillamente una cuestión de cultura (financiera), no tienen oro solo los tontos e iletrados que no disponen de dinero.

Tener BTCs es una cuestión de ideología. Los que menciono no tienen BTCs porque consideran que el dinero falso les va bien, que es un dinero bueno o que sirve a los propósitos del estado, dentro del cual ellos se encuentran.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Kovaliov: El tener Oro y/o BitCoin es una simple cuestión de confianza y de "pasta"... Tener más o menos irá en función de la "cantidad" que tengamos de ambas variables, ni más ni menos... Y en según qué "circunstancias" futuras tampoco sabemos si serán o no una "panacea"... El futuro se presenta sumamente incierto y lo mejor que se puede hacer es posicionarse en aquello que -insisto en ello- nos dé "confianza" y podamos pagarlo.

# kikepm: Ayer comentaba que aparecerán cantidad de productos financieros asociados al BitCoin y en ello están...

- Los fondos de inversión se apuntan a la ola del bitcoin

Y, kikepm, cuando se tiene mucha "pasta", ésta la suelen gestionar "profesionales", que los hay buenos -escasos- y malos -abundantes-, de manera que dentro de una "diversificación" un tanto por ciento muy reducido de la misma SÍ debe poseer BitCoin. Y aunque dediquen una parte "simbólica" de su Capital, NO te quepa duda de que su "tamaño" puede ser bastante más "amplio" que el que pueda poseer una gran masa de seguidores del BitCoin. Eso suele pasar con muchos activos y aquí NO tiene porqué ser diferente.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Es posible que muchos de esos tengan oro, pero no BTCs.
> 
> Tener oro es sencillamente una cuestión de cultura (financiera), *no tienen oro solo los tontos e iletrados que no disponen de dinero*.
> 
> Tener BTCs es una cuestión de ideología. Los que menciono no tienen BTCs porque consideran que el dinero falso les va bien, que es un dinero bueno o que sirve a los propósitos del estado, dentro del cual ellos se encuentran.



Ahí te me has venido arriba :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta que tengo...
Que pasaria con las mineras si se cumple el peak gold?
En ese caso, puede interesarles no extraer oro y no vender sus reservas de facil extraccion a estos precios?


----------



## racional (2 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Recuerdo hace unos años que alguien advertía de que bitcóin iba a deprimir el precio del Oro. Todo el mundo oyó lo del nuevo oro.
> 
> No cabe duda que, de no existir el bitcoin, todo ese dinero y más estaría en el mercado del oro.



El dinero que hay en cryptomonedas es insignificante en comparacion con el que hay en oro, menos la plata que si lo supera. Y de ahi el gran potencial de las cryptomonedas, que aún tienen mucho que subir para igualar otros activos. En este gráfico se puede ver.

http://s03.s3c.es/imag/_v0/1325x13234/8/d/0/grafico-money-markets.png


----------



## racional (2 Dic 2017)

"El bitcóin ayuda al oro a acabar con la matriz de Wall Street" - Keiser Report en españo


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2017)

Hola, bankiero: La respuesta es bastante sencilla: la mayor parte de las mineras "oreras" tendrían que echar el "cierre" y es previsible que antes se observará una concentración en el sector, de manera que varias empresas punteras se unieran para seguir haciendo posible la extracción del metal precioso.

De todas formas, es muy posible que el Peak se esté aproximando a pasos agigantados, puesto que los principales descubrimientos de yacimientos se secaron en torno a 1995. A eso une que se necesitan aproximadamente 20 años para pasar del descubrimiento a la producción...

Eso no quiere decir que el Oro se vaya a agotar, ni muchísimo menos... sino que será más difícil de extraer y entonces habrá que ver dónde confluirán la Demanda y la Oferta. Y si todo sigue como hasta ahora lo más previsible es que el Oro fuera bastante caro de adquirir, a no ser que de aquí a entonces se le encuentre un sustituto "creíble" como reserva de valor.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2017)

Interesante artículo el que os dejo...

- THE BLIND CONSPIRACY: The Gold Market Is Heading Towards A Big Fundamental Change

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bankiero: La respuesta es bastante sencilla: la mayor parte de las mineras "oreras" tendrían que echar el "cierre" y es previsible que antes se observará una concentración en el sector, de manera que varias empresas punteras se unieran para seguir haciendo posible la extracción del metal precioso.
> 
> De todas formas, es muy posible que el Peak se esté aproximando a pasos agigantados, puesto que los principales descubrimientos de yacimientos se secaron en torno a 1995. A eso une que se necesitan aproximadamente 20 años para pasar del descubrimiento a la producción...
> 
> ...



Nada que sea virtual puede ser una reserva de valor. Estoy convencido de que el oro jamás perderá esta posición. Siempre será el último extintor de la deuda,como dice feteke.

Él bitcoin tiene riesgo de contrapartida por más que juren y perjuren los que se hicieron ricos con él. Y me refiero a los que lo cambiaron por fiat. Los otros, que siguen y seguirán manteniendo, aún no saben lo que tienen o tendrán. Ni siquiera están seguros si tendrán algo. 

Lo que demuestra que no es dinero. Quod erat demonstrandum.

O como se dice en español. Esto va a misa.

Ni me molesto en aclarar qué es la contraparte del bitcoin. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2017)

Hola, Kovaliov: Yo ando en la misma "onda" que tú, quizás por una cuestión de edad y también porque tenemos un conocimiento histórico del valor intrínseco que posee el Oro FÍSICO. ¿BitCoin? Pues, tiene sus defensores y está de "moda", pero eso no quita que tenga mucho que demostrar como "moneda" y eso lo dirá el tiempo... pero no a corto plazo, sino que si tiene éxito ni yo, ni tú ni varias generaciones lo verán, vamos si queremos compararlo con el Oro FÍSICO.

De hecho estoy escribiendo un post para Rankia, y que editaré seguramente durante la próxima madrugada, en el que doy diferentes razones que avalan la posesión de Oro, siempre FÍSICO.

Y entre ellas: Es real, tangible y tiene valor intrínseco. Le avalan miles de años de Historia. No tiene riesgo de contraparte. Es un seguro financiero contra catástrofes. Protege contra la Inflación y también de la Devaluación de la moneda fiduciaria en el largo plazo. Tiene asociado un alto valor con una alta portabilidad, etc., etc.

Esas virtudes todavía tiene que demostrarlas el BitCoin, aunque la tecnología que hay detrás es posible que se quede. Lo "otro", francamente, no lo sé ni me atrevo a pronosticarlo, aunque es conocido mi escepticismo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Que esto tenga que venir desde Funcas...

- Empleo - El truco de la caída del paro: El 30% del descenso se explica por la población activa

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Yo ando en la misma "onda" que tú, quizás por una cuestión de edad y también porque tenemos un conocimiento histórico del valor intrínseco que posee el Oro FÍSICO. ¿BitCoin? Pues, tiene sus defensores y está de "moda", pero eso no quita que tenga mucho que demostrar como "moneda" y eso lo dirá el tiempo... pero no a corto plazo, sino que si tiene éxito ni yo, ni tú ni varias generaciones lo verán, vamos si queremos compararlo con el Oro FÍSICO.
> 
> De hecho estoy escribiendo un post para Rankia, y que editaré seguramente durante la próxima madrugada, en el que doy diferentes razones que avalan la posesión de Oro, siempre FÍSICO.
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues voy a aclarar, por si te sirve de algo y estás de acuerdo, lo del riesgo de contraparte del bitcoin, según yo lo veo y la razón por la cual no es dinero ni tampoco el nuevo oro, en el sentido que definió el oro de forma definitva JP Morgan en su famosa frase: “El oro es dinero; todo lo demás es crédito.”

Pues muy fácil. Por más que se empeñen los bitcoiñeros el bitcoin depende del suministro eléctrico, del hardware, del software, de la criptografía y de como tengan de protegidos sus bits los exchanges, wallets, blockchains y todo lo demás que hace funcionar el sistema. Es decir: dependes de terceros y lo que quieran hacer con tus bits, que encima no son más que entidades abstractas, creadas por el hombre y que, como venga una epidemia de alzheimer, o una guerra nuclear, y solo queden cuatro por ahí vestidos con pieles, nadie sabrá donde están esos bits, ni quien era millonario o quien no. Simplemente con que uno tenga que salir por pies, como les pasó a los Sirios de un día para otro y no tengan acceso a un ordenador o un móvil con internet, ya pueden tener dos mil bitcoins comprados a 0.1 céntimos, que no tienen ni para el pan. 

Esa es su contraparte.

Entonces se verá qué es más líquido; si ese oro que supuestamente no te aceptan en el supermercado o un etéreo bitcoin, del cual el 99% de la población no ha oído hablar.

Osea; más o menos como tener el dinero en ING, que no ves un billete y todo lo haces con bits en un ordenador.

O en bullionvault, que es lo mismo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2017)

Hola, Kovaliov: Totalmente de acuerdo, vamos ya te dije que andamos en la misma "onda" respecto a nuestra percepción sobre el Oro. Por cierto, hoy he editado en Rankia un amplio post con un buen número de razones por las cuales se debería comprar Oro FÍSICO. Lo tienes en la página principal, así que no es difícil de localizar y te aconsejo su lectura, aunque a ti no te va a "descubrir" nada, pero ya verás cómo he ampliado lo que tú nos has comentado.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Es un punto de compra?



Yo ya estoy comprado en mineras. Me falta el GDX pero estoy tras él.

El oro está aguantando muy bien mientras el SP sigue subiendo como si no hubiera mañana. Esto es un mensaje muy claro.

Los 1.400$/oz están a la vuelta de la esquina. Eso espero.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2017)

Hola, bertok: Precisamente esa fortaleza del Oro con todo en contra hace que sea uno de los activos financieros más interesantes que existen en la actualidad. Yo estoy convencido de que sus máximos históricos se perforarán entre el 2018-2020. Vamos, es algo que vengo sosteniendo desde hace tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (4 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Es un punto de compra?



Utilizas también ondas de Elliott para determinar el futuro de las acciones de oro? Nunca lo he utilizado. 

Por cierto, echaba de menos vuestros comentarios !


----------



## kikepm (4 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, pues voy a aclarar, por si te sirve de algo y estás de acuerdo, lo del riesgo de contraparte del bitcoin, según yo lo veo y la razón por la cual no es dinero ni tampoco el nuevo oro, en el sentido que definió el oro de forma definitva JP Morgan en su famosa frase: “El oro es dinero; todo lo demás es crédito.”
> 
> Pues muy fácil. Por más que se empeñen los bitcoiñeros el bitcoin depende del suministro eléctrico, del hardware, del software, de la criptografía y de como tengan de protegidos sus bits los exchanges, wallets, blockchains y todo lo demás que hace funcionar el sistema. Es decir: dependes de terceros y lo que quieran hacer con tus bits, que encima no son más que entidades abstractas, creadas por el hombre y que, como venga una epidemia de alzheimer, o una guerra nuclear, y solo queden cuatro por ahí vestidos con pieles, nadie sabrá donde están esos bits, ni quien era millonario o quien no. Simplemente con que uno tenga que salir por pies, como les pasó a los Sirios de un día para otro y no tengan acceso a un ordenador o un móvil con internet, ya pueden tener dos mil bitcoins comprados a 0.1 céntimos, que no tienen ni para el pan.
> 
> ...



Lo que dices no es completamente correcto. Yo creo que producto de que los detractores no comprendeis bien BTC haceis afirmaciones que lisa y llanamente no son ciertas. Mezcladas con otras que si lo son, hacen un relato que falsea la realidad de una forma plausible.

De entre lo que has dicho, es cierto que:

*el bitcoin depende del suministro eléctrico
depende del hardware
depende del software*

Esto es casi lo único cierto. Lo que estás expresando es que BTC depende de internet y del suministro de energía que lo hace posible. Pero esto es equivalente a decir que BTC depende de que siga existiendo la civilización. 

¿En que escenario podría ocurrir que el suministro eléctrico global desapareciera?

El único escenario plausible es un cataclismo de dimensión planetaria, una guerra termonuclear total, la caida de un meteorito al estilo del que barrió a los dinosaurios, un nube negra como la que describe Hoyle en la novela homónima o en Infierno.

Pero esto de lo que hablas no es riesgo de contraparte. Lo mires por donde lo mires, esto es el fin de la civilización, no el riesgo de que alguien decida no cumplir con su parte de un acuerdo. Por tanto, no dependes de otros. 

Y si crees que con poseer oro ibas a estar mejor, pues la verdad yo no querría estar aqui para averiguarlo, pero en todos esos escenarios me da la sensación de que el oro podría llegar a perder su valor.


Y no es cierto que:

*El oro es dinero; todo lo demás es crédito*. FALSO. Esto era sólo parcialmente cierto en tiempos de JPM, ya que la plata lo era ya entonces. Pero el BTC no es una forma de crédito. 

*El bitcoin depende de la criptografía* FALSO. Sería como decir que el oro depende de que se mantengan las fuerzas nucleares que permiten la existencia del núcleo de 79 protones. La criptografía no se puede desinventar. En la misma medida en que las fuerzas de la naturaleza existen y permiten la existencia del oro con las propiedades que conocemos, las matemáticas existen y permiten la existencia de la criptografía de clave pública.

*El bitcoin depende de como tengan de protegidos sus bits los exchanges*, FALSO. La propiedad de los BTCs en los exchanges depende de ello. Como cualquier usuario básico sabe, los BTCs en los exchanges no son de tu propiedad. Es lo mismo que pasa con aquellos que almacenan su oro físico en una caja de seguridad en un banco. 

*dependes de terceros y lo que quieran hacer con tus bits* FALSO. Precisamente el BTC está diseñado para que ello no sea así. Es justo lo que diferencia a BTC del fiat. Que la propiedad de la clave privada limita la capacidad de otros para sustraerlos. No entiendes algo básico.

*Simplemente con que uno tenga que salir por pies, como les pasó a los Sirios de un día para otro y no tengan acceso a un ordenador o un móvil con internet, ya pueden tener dos mil bitcoins comprados a 0.1 céntimos, que no tienen ni para el pan*. PARCIALMENTE FALSO. Si bien es cierto que sin suministro eléctrico no puedes disponer de tus BTCs, lo que no es lo mismo que no poseerlos, en cuanto dispongas de el podrás recuperarlos. Si estás huyendo de una zona de guerra, llevar contigo una cantidad apreciable de oro puede no ser precisamente una virtud. Mientras que los BTCs no es necesario poseerlos físicamente, lo que en determinadas situaciones es una virtud.


Dices algo más sobre los wallets y la blockchain que me voy a permitir no incluir por aburrimiento y porque da a entender claramente que no entiendes lo suficiente de BTC.

Pero por alguna razón los detractores os permitís hablar más sobre los defectos de BTC que de sus virtudes, casi invariablemente sin conocimiento de causa, a pesar de que el desconocimiento debería producir una opinión más neutral.

Como dijo Wittgenstein, de lo que nada se sabe...


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: Precisamente esa fortaleza del Oro con todo en contra hace que sea uno de los activos financieros más interesantes que existen en la actualidad. Yo estoy convencido de que sus máximos históricos se perforarán entre el 2018-2020. Vamos, es algo que vengo sosteniendo desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Saludos.



Dios te oiga compañero del metal.

Y después lo cambiaré por papelitos fiat :ouch::ouch::ouch: no tengo remedio.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Pero el BTC no es una forma de crédito.



Un huevo de ave dodo tampoco lo es.

El oro no es crédito, es un activo que se acepta como *aval* para conseguir un crédito. 

Con bitcoin esto no se puede hacer, por tanto ni es activo ni es crédito sno un huevo de dodo al que solo cuatro piraos le atribuyen algún valor.

Cuando alguien consiga EMPEÑAR un bitcoin que nos lo comunique.


----------



## timi (5 Dic 2017)

no dudo de que las criptomonedas podrían ser el dinero del futuro ,,, pero no tiene porque ser las que existen actualmente

esta claro , para mi , que están por la labor de que la gente se pase al btc y venda el oro que tienen::
dejo como ejemplo este articulo , que para mi es de vergüenza ajena algunas de las cosas que se dicen

Hay un nuevo público sumándose a Bitcoin: los que se están preparando para el fin del mundo

que será lo siguiente , comprar plomo y que lo almacene un tercero en bóvedas por si pasa algo?:XX::XX::XX:

dejo esta perla

""Sitios como mysurvivalforum.com y survivalistboards.com se están centrando en informar y discutir las bondades del bitcoin ante el oro u otro medio de inversión. Incluso hay gente muy hábil que está creado sociedades virtuales de bitcoin, las cuales están, supuestamente, respaldadas por oro físico almacenado en bóvedas, con lo que buscan atraer inversores y así *garantizar la supervivencia de la inversión*, así como búnkers especiales de bitcoins, que se han vuelto una tendencia en países como Suiza. ""

que la gente se sienta seguro con lo que quiera , pero si me dicen que el btc será el dinero del futuro ,,, tendré mis dudas y si me dicen que el oro dejara de tener valor después de 5000 años ,,, me descojono.

a disfrutar de la semanita que tenemos.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 06:53 ----------

bertok , cómprate 3 o 4 onzas , ni que sea como pisapapeles del fiat que tienes encima de la mesa ?))

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 07:18 ----------

no pueden poner puertas al campo , pero si pueden poner fuertes impuestos a los que pillen utilizando criptos ,,, lo que provocara que no sea rentable.

unos pocos compraron a 300 y venderán a 4000 10000 o 23000 , pero el 99% de la gente perderá dinero.

Crypto Surge Sparks Establishment Panic: Bans, Crackdowns, & Fatwas As Bitcoin "Undermines Governments, Destabilizes Economies" | Zero Hedge


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Lo que dices no es completamente correcto. Yo creo que producto de que los detractores no comprendeis bien BTC haceis afirmaciones que lisa y llanamente no son ciertas. Mezcladas con otras que si lo son, hacen un relato que falsea la realidad de una forma plausible.
> 
> De entre lo que has dicho, es cierto que:
> 
> ...



Este debate se ha mantenido en miles de foros desde el inicio de Bitcoin.

Es evidente que se puede hacer callar a cualquiera invocando el principio de autoridad, puesto que la inmensa mayoría de de los que participamos en él no somos informáticos ni criptógrafos. Así aparece como cierre de tu texto en la única frase de wiggestein que hemos leído la mayoría de nosotros. No opines que ya opinamos los expertos. 

Sin embargo, esa misma conclusión de tu post es otro argumento contra bitcoin como dinero confiable. Oro es dinero y bitcoin, supuestamente, moneda. Que tampoco creo que valga para eso, pero bueno. 

Para entender el oro no hace falta carrera y máster. Salta a la vista desde el inicio de los tiempos, lo mismo para el listo que para el tonto, aquí y en la china.

Por supuesto, siempre que me refiero al oro incluyo a la plata.

Tu esfuerzo merece que te conteste con la misma dedicación pero me falta tiempo. Si puedo lo intentaré y si no, el debate continúa.

Un saludo 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## olestalkyn (5 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> .
> .
> .
> Y no es cierto que:
> ...



No teniendo en cuenta la doble negación  y sin entrar en otros detalles, sólo hablando de / centrándome en la criptografía y su "relación" con la física de partículas, pareces algo desorientado. Mencionar que la CRIPTOGRAFÍA CUÁNTICA está a la vuelta de la esquina... Si, esa con qubits y que tiene algo que ver con un gato vivo/muerto y tal ienso: y que "descerraja" cualquier otro intento criptográfico presente...y futuro (si ya sé que habría sistemas cerrados autosuficientes / aislados...blablabla)


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, el amigo kikepm defiende el BitCoin porque cree en él y eso hay que respetarlo. En cuanto a la parte "técnica" de su argumentación, ahí existen evidentes "lagunas"... pero -insisto en ello- cada cual debe ser libre de posicionarse en aquello que le proporcione "confianza" y, por lo tanto, cierta "seguridad". Y, en mi caso, eso NO se cumple con respecto al BitCoin, así que seguiré con el "camino" que tengo emprendido en los Metales Preciosos...

Eso SÍ, kikepm, el Oro es DINERO en casi cualquier momento y el BitCoin NO por su evidente DEPENDENCIA de otros factores: Electricidad, Internet, etc., etc. Eso que te comento es hoy una EVIDENCIA y "mañana" no lo sé... Lo que NO quita para que si a ti te interesa ese "producto" sigas con él, a fin de cuentas ya somos "mayorcitos" por aquí y deberíamos calibrar muy bien lo que hacemos y lo que no hacemos...

# bertok: No creo que vaya a depender de "Dios" el que el Oro suba... y antes debería dedicarse a solucionar bastantes de los "desatinos" que ha cometido, si es que existe y que yo dudo muy mucho. Aunque ya entiendo que has utilizado una simple expresión. 

Como te decía ayer, bertok, el Oro presenta una inusitada FORTALEZA y eso está indicando que está en la "parrilla de salida" o próximo a ella... La verdad, es que viendo como andan las Bolsas americanas lo esperaba más abajo, pero sigue instalado en un lateral muy aburrido y que, por pura lógica, deberá romperse en algún momento.

Y os dejo un artículo que me ha parecido interesante...

- Russia Is Buying Gold, Stability and Economic Independence - Peter Schiff's Gold News

Saludos.


----------



## racional (5 Dic 2017)

Lo que esta claro es que hoy en dia hace falta dinero electrónico, y el oro no sirve para eso. Ahora mismo el dinero electrónico fiat esta supervisado por terceros, las cryptomonedas añaden la ventaja de ser lo más parecido a oro digital. Creo que hay una empresa que le das tu oro y ellos te dan una tarjeta de débito para gastarlo, pero no es lo mismo, porque dependes de esta empresa. Las cryptodivisas han venido para quedarse, porque llenan un hueco que antes no habia, un híbrido entre lo digital y el oro.


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Lo que esta claro es que hoy en dia hace falta dinero electrónico, y el oro no sirve para eso. Ahora mismo el dinero electrónico fiat esta supervisado por terceros, las cryptomonedas añaden la ventaja de ser lo más parecido a oro digital. Creo que hay una empresa que le das tu oro y ellos te dan una tarjeta de débito para gastarlo, pero no es lo mismo, porque dependes de esta empresa. Las cryptodivisas han venido para quedarse, porque llenan un hueco que antes no habia, un híbrido entre lo digital y el oro.



Ahí de acuerdo:

1. Oro y plata

2. Criptos

3. La demás basura.

Otra cosa es que esto del Bitcoin sea la que vaya a predominar y que la burbuja evidente no estalle y todo el mundo siga metiendo dinero, cada año subiendo al 1000%, como los pisos. 

Supongo que como Facebook, Whatsapp, Amazon... solo sobrevivirá la que cumpla mejor sus funciones y Bitocoin parece que tiene problemas para que sea operativa.

Pero vamos, que lo de ahora es una burbuja de libro no lo puede negar nadie.

Claro que también me parecía una burbuja cuando estaba a mil a principios de año. Por esto precisamente es una burbuja clásica, porque nadie sabe cuando va a estallar.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2017)

Hola, Kovaliov: En lo personal, pienso que a BitCoin le queda bastante recorrido... Otra cosa muy distinta es que se vaya a "quedar", al menos como lo está ahora mismo, y lo digo porque sería muy "extraño" que los Bancos Centrales y Gobiernos no lo acaben interviniendo y eso que proclaman algunos de que eso es "imposible" lo dejo para la Ciencia Ficción...

Quizás, interese también que BitCoin se convierta en una "Burbuja"... A veces lo que nos parece "impensable" es lo más cercano a la auténtica realidad.

En fin, en su comportamiento sólo veo ESPECULACIÓN y sólo falta ver los movimientos intradía que se observan en torno a la "moneda" en cuestión.

Como decía en mi anterior post, que cada cual haga lo que quiera con su dinero, pero también sería recomendable prudencia y es que El Dorado todavía se sigue buscando...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (5 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, el amigo kikepm defiende el BitCoin porque cree en él y eso hay que respetarlo. En cuanto a la parte "técnica" de su argumentación, ahí existen evidentes "lagunas"... pero -insisto en ello- cada cual debe ser libre de posicionarse en aquello que le proporcione "confianza" y, por lo tanto, cierta "seguridad". Y, en mi caso, eso NO se cumple con respecto al BitCoin, así que seguiré con el "camino" que tengo emprendido en los Metales Preciosos...
> 
> Eso SÍ, kikepm, el Oro es DINERO en casi cualquier momento y el BitCoin NO por su evidente DEPENDENCIA de otros factores: Electricidad, Internet, etc., etc. Eso que te comento es hoy una EVIDENCIA y "mañana" no lo sé... Lo que NO quita para que si a ti te interesa ese "producto" sigas con él, a fin de cuentas ya somos "mayorcitos" por aquí y deberíamos calibrar muy bien lo que hacemos y lo que no hacemos...
> 
> ...



El oro hoy tiene un mal día y está muy cerca del soporte.

Todo está a expensas del evento de la FED en unos días.

Bandidos, mafiosos.


----------



## kikepm (5 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Un huevo de ave dodo tampoco lo es.
> 
> El oro no es crédito, es un activo que se acepta como *aval* para conseguir un crédito.
> 
> ...



Lo único que yo he afirmado es que en tiempos de JPM no solo el oro era dinero. Y que el BTC no es una forma de crédito.

No se ni porque me molesto en responder, eres un patán impresentable.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Lo único que yo he afirmado es que en tiempos de JPM no solo el oro era dinero.



La frase "_El oro es dinero; todo lo demás es crédito_" no es apta para anal-retentivos. Obviamente se incluyen todos los metales monetarios.



kikepm dijo:


> Y que el BTC no es una forma de crédito.



Bitcoin es un título redimible en los exchanges, por tanto representa un dinero supuestamente ingresado (una *deuda*). 

Como ven que solo un pequeño % llega a redimirse, los exchanges solo mantienen ese % en reservas y el resto nadie sabe a donde ha ido. Lo sabremos el dia que los titulares de BTC reclamen su dinero.

BTC es el equivalente tecnificado de un papelito que diga "entréguense x $$$ al portador". Lo mismo de siempre.


----------



## kikepm (5 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Este debate se ha mantenido en miles de foros desde el inicio de Bitcoin.
> 
> Es evidente que se puede hacer callar a cualquiera invocando el principio de autoridad, puesto que la inmensa mayoría de de los que participamos en él no somos informáticos ni criptógrafos. Así aparece como cierre de tu texto en la única frase de wiggestein que hemos leído la mayoría de nosotros. No opines que ya opinamos los expertos.
> 
> ...



Disculpa si se entendió así, pero la frase de Wittgenstain es todo menos recurso a principio de autoridad. El principio de autoridad viene a decir, "calla, que yo soy el experto y tu no sabes de esto", mientras que la frase de Witt. significa que el conocimiento es tan delicado y complejo, que nadie debería aventurarse a hacer afirmaciones sin una base filosófica y de conocimiento mínima. Hay un mundo entre ambos tipos de afirmación.

Sobre el tema que nos ocupa, solo he tratado de refutar ciertas afirmaciones que me parecen muy cuestionables, y sin acritud alguna comentar que muchas de ellas reflejan desconocimiento sobre el modo en que opera y funciona BTC.

BTC es una de esas pocas cosas que es posible retener aún cuando la autoridad quiera lo contrario. Si tu envías tus BTC a un exchange, estás confiando tu propiedad a otro, que podrá, o no, hacer valer el acuerdo y devolver la propiedad. Igual que el oro en una caja de seguridad en un banco. Te lo pueden confiscar, como ya ocurrió hace unos 80 años.

Espero tu respuesta para seguir debatiendo en paz y armonía.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Si tu envías tus BTC a un exchange, estás confiando tu propiedad a otro, que podrá, o no, hacer valer el acuerdo y devolver la propiedad.



No tienes otra salida si quieres tener liquidez por encima del umbral de hambre. En Localbitcoins son cuatro gatos y otros tantos los negocios que lo aceptan como pago.

El que no vea que bitcoin es un oligopolio necesita de forma urgente un oculista.


----------



## kikepm (5 Dic 2017)

olestalkyn dijo:


> No teniendo en cuenta la doble negación  y sin entrar en otros detalles, sólo hablando de / centrándome en la criptografía y su "relación" con la física de partículas, pareces algo desorientado. Mencionar que la CRIPTOGRAFÍA CUÁNTICA está a la vuelta de la esquina... Si, esa con qubits y que tiene algo que ver con un gato vivo/muerto y tal ienso: y que "descerraja" cualquier otro intento criptográfico presente...y futuro (si ya sé que habría sistemas cerrados autosuficientes / aislados...blablabla)



En todo momento me he esado refiriendo a la criptografía de clave pública que usa BTC. ¿Que tiene que ver con la criptografía cuántica? ¿acaso la existencia de esta última imposibilita la criotografía clásica?

Eres tu el que está desorientado, me temo que confundes criptografía cuántica con *computación cuántica*.

La criptografía cuántica no "descerraja cualquier otro intento cripográfico presente", puesto que lo que busca es precisamente encontrar protocolos de encriptado imposibles de descifrar, basado en estados cuánticos.

La computación cuántica pretende producir ordenadores cuánticos capaces de realizar un nº de operaciones muy superior al de la computación actual con puertas lógicas y nanocircuitos "pintados" en semiconductores, (EDITO PARA AÑADIR), lo que podría llegar a reventar la criptografía clásica de clave pública y por extensión BTC.

La computación cuántica podría ser una realidad algún día, pero hoy día es solo ciencia ficción.


----------



## kikepm (5 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Eso SÍ, kikepm, *el Oro es DINERO en casi cualquier momento y el BitCoin NO* por su evidente DEPENDENCIA de otros factores: Electricidad, Internet, etc., etc.



En ningún momento he expresado o defendido otra cosa.

Solo he refutado varias afirmaciones erróneas vertidas sobre BTC.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Solo he refutado varias afirmaciones erróneas vertidas sobre BTC.



Pues ve a hablar de tu libro al hilo correspondiente.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, a mí me gusta leer al conforero kikepm y sus formas son impecables en este hilo, así que le invito a seguir como hasta ahora. Al que NO le guste ya tiene el ignore a mano o, simplemente, con no leerle...

Y SÍ, bertok, el Oro a mínimos de 4 meses...

Gold Breaks Below Key Support, Drops To 4-Month Lows | Zero Hedge

Aparentemente, NO existen "razones" que justifiquen la caída y la única "distorsión" que parece afectarle es el par USD/JPY...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (5 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Bitcoin es un título redimible en los exchanges, por tanto representa un dinero supuestamente ingresado (una *deuda*).



A ver si entiendo el silogismo:

a) Todo dinero es deuda 
b) como BTC es intercambiable por dinero en los exchanges, BTC es dinero

luego 

c) BTC es una deuda.

El problema con tu argumento es que a) no es cierto.



Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Como ven que solo un pequeño % llega a redimirse, los exchanges solo mantienen ese % en reservas y el resto nadie sabe a donde ha ido. Lo sabremos el dia que los titulares de BTC reclamen su dinero.



Como ocurre con todas las formas de dinero y billetes bancarios que lo representan. En cuanto los BTCs dejan de estar en el exchange para estar en la cartera del propietario o los empleados del exchange, los títulos, ahora si, que representan los BTCs que la gente cree poseer en el exchange, son inflactables a voluntad. 

Pero esos títulos no son BTCs, al igual que los certificados de oro y billetes bancarios emitidos por el banco X no son oro.

Si el banco X emite más billetes o "certificados" de oro que el oro que posee en reserva, a los "propietarios" del oro que deseen recuperar su oro físico les ocurrirá lo mismo exactamente que a los "propietarios" de BTCs en los exchanges.



Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> BTC es el equivalente tecnificado de un papelito que diga "entréguense x $$$ al portador". Lo mismo de siempre.



¿Donde está dicho que el BTC es una deuda? ¿en que documento o contrato se compromete a que partes? Evidentemente esto no existe. BTC no ha nacido como la deuda de nadie, mientras que el dinero bancario si lo hizo. La frase entréguese al portador la cantidad de X pesetas corresponde originalmente con una deuda literal. Cualquier poseedor de dinero bancario podía acudir al banco a redimir su deuda y obtener el oro que dicho papel decía representar.

BTC no obliga a nadie a nada. La gente acepta BTC voluntaria y libremente, asignándosele un valor de mercado.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (5 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> A ver si entiendo el silogismo:
> 
> a) Todo dinero es deuda
> b) como BTC es intercambiable por dinero en los exchanges, BTC es dinero
> ...



El (b) que pones es falso. Lo correcto es:

b) como BTC solo es intercambiable por dinero en los exchanges, BTC es un "token" o "claim" sobre una deuda de los exchanges, o sea, es un *derivado* de una deuda, peor que la misma deuda.

La parte "BTC es dinero" es falaz porque solo es excepcionalmente intercambiable por bienes o servicios.



kikepm dijo:


> ¿Donde está dicho que el BTC es una deuda? ¿en que documento o contrato se compromete a que partes?



El contrato con los exchanges, única fuente de liquidez para estos "tokens". El mismo contrato por el que las fichas de un casino son deuda. Tampoco es dinero por la msima rezón que las fichas: solo excepcionalmente alguien te las aceptaría fuera del casino como pago.

Tienes un hlo dedicado a Bitcoin, deja de espamear este.


----------



## kikepm (5 Dic 2017)

No puedes incluir en una de las premisas del silogismo la conclusión a la que quieres llegar. Si BTC es deuda, para razonarlo correctamente deberás llegar a esa conclusión por otros medios distintos a la propia afirmación de que BTC es una deuda.

Por tanto, rehaciendo el silogismo, tenemos:

a) Todo dinero es deuda
b) como BTC solo es intercambiable por dinero en los exchanges, BTC es dinero

luego

c) BTC es una deuda.

El problema con tu argumento es que a) sigue siendo falso.




Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> ...BTC solo es intercambiable por dinero en los exchanges
> 
> La parte "BTC es dinero" es falaz porque solo es excepcionalmente intercambiable por bienes o servicios.



Siendo que BTC lleva existiendo 8 años escasos, no parece tan mal resultado. ¿No crees?



Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> El contrato con los exchanges, única fuente de liquidez para estos "tokens". El mismo contrato por el que las fichas de un casino son deuda.



Esto no es correcto. Las fichas de un casino representan dinero porque antes han sido cambiadas por dinero, a la entrada del casino. El casino impone la regla de que solo puede jugarse con fichas que el emite, y que el solo puede redimir en dinero. Representan una deuda para el casino, y para nadie mas. Nadie está obligado y nadie voluntariamente intercambia fichas de casino por dinero.

Para jugar en un casino tu aceptas estas reglas escritas, el casino emite fichas y tu estás obligado a cambiar dinero por ellas para jugar. Existe un emisor central, el casino, y el jugador debe pasar por el aro.

El BTC no representa deuda de nungún tipo, ningún contrato explícito o implícito obliga a ninguna parte. BTC adquiere valor porque *voluntariamente* las personas le asignan un valor, subjetivo, que determina su precio de mercado.



Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Tampoco es dinero por la msima rezón que las fichas: solo excepcionalmente alguien te las aceptaría fuera del casino como pago.



BTC es a día de hoy infinitamente más líquido que las fichas de casino, que sólo son aceptadas por el casino.



Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Tienes un hlo dedicado a Bitcoin, deja de espamear este.



Me parece buena idea. Lo que no creo es que a ti te lo parezca.

Creo que ya te he alimentado suficientemente hoy.


----------



## amador (6 Dic 2017)

Ya lo comenté una vez: lo que no me acaba de convencer del BTC y otras criptomonedas, es que se pueden crear tantas diferentes como "espabilaos" con cierto poder en Internet haya.

Por lo que he leído, hay algunas que cuando salen al mercado, los creadores ya tienen una gran parte del total de monedas y las van soltando poco a poco para ir haciendo caja.

Obviamente el BTC es la más famosa y poderosa, pero también podría caer en desgracia. Aunque hay que reconocer que está aguantando muy bien todos los ataques y problemas a los que se ha enfrentado. 

Para especuladores están muy interesantes las criptomonedas porque pueden hacerse ricos rápidamente si venden a tiempo. Y digo a tiempo, porque creo que el BTC no será para siempre, al ser algo tecnológico será superado. Quizá por otras criptomonedas más útiles para el intercambio y el comercio, porque el BTC por lo que comentan, no es viable para el comercio por la cantidad de energía que consume por transacción.

No entiendo que tipo de gente compra BTC a 11.000 USD sabiendo que hace 3 años valían 100. Me suena todo raro a pesar de que dicen los fans de la moneda que no hay manipulación.

Saludos


----------



## racional (6 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Otra cosa es que esto del Bitcoin sea la que vaya a predominar y que la burbuja evidente no estalle y todo el mundo siga metiendo dinero, cada año subiendo al 1000%, como los pisos.



Te estas quedando con la visión simplista, Bitcoin solo es el primer desembarco de todo un nuevo ecosistema cryptofinanciero que surgirá. Detrás vendran enormes cambios que aun ni imaginamos.


----------



## Orooo (6 Dic 2017)

El tema de las cryptomonedas es interesante pero hay varios motivos que a mi personalmente me hechan para atras.

Veo cierta manipulacion (como todo) pero a diferencia del oro, siento que las cryptos las manipulan para que compres y el oro lo manipulan para que no compres. Mi instinto me dice: "Haz lo contrario de lo que el sistema quiere que hagas"

Ejemplos:

Tanto usuarios (digamos el 95%) como exchanges, les importa mas el dinero fiat que las propias cryptos.
-Quieres comprar: alfombra roja.
-Quieres vender: ponte a la cola.

En ciertos momentos puntuales, los exchanges caen para que no puedas mover nada. (casualidad?)

Cryptos crecen como champiñones (compra, compra que se acaban)

Yo aqui lo que veo, es que el Bitcoin nacio como algo bueno, podria ser algo bueno, pero los propios usuarios y los exchanges lo han corrompido y lo han transformado en una forma de hacer dinero (exchanges:negocio y usuarios:especulacion) para mi eso es una mala combinacion.

Quizas este equivocado y si alguien me puede enseñar que eso no es asi, se lo agradeceria. Pero es que por mucho que quiera verlo no lo veo.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> La frase "_El oro es dinero; todo lo demás es crédito_" no es apta para anal-retentivos. Obviamente se incluyen todos los metales monetarios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí lo clavaste.

Ese es el busilis.

Es como si en las tiendas de los primeros orfebres custodiasen los recibos en lugar de las onzas y siguieras operando en el mercado con una bolsa encima llena de monedas utilizando los recibos del orfebre como respaldo,.

Exactamente al revés de como nacieron los primeros instrumentos financieros y de como funciona el mundo.

Los dólares son el respaldo del bitcoin y no al revés, como debería ser si el bitcoin fuese un dinero tan bueno como el oro.

Prueba definitiva. 

Fin de la discusión. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 08:55 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> A ver si entiendo el silogismo:
> 
> a) Todo dinero es deuda
> b) como BTC es intercambiable por dinero en los exchanges, BTC es dinero
> ...



Eso de que se diga que el dinero es deuda es una frase echa que se refiere a lo que se llama dinero después del abandono del patrón oro, el dólar. Que no es dinero si no moneda.

Es una afirmación que no es cierta. Sólo es dinero lo que no es la deuda de nadie, por lo tanto, hoy por hoy y desde el inicio de los tiempos, los metales preciosos.

Él Bitcoin podría llegar a ser dinero tan bueno como el oro si fuera de aceptación universal y eterno, como el oro.

Hoy por hoy ni se le acerca. Nadie sabe como va a evolucionar, ni siquiera si seguirá existiendo dentro de diez años. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paraisofiscal (6 Dic 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> El tema de las cryptomonedas es interesante pero hay varios motivos que a mi personalmente me hechan para atras.
> 
> *Veo cierta manipulacion (como todo) pero a diferencia del oro, siento que las cryptos las manipulan para que compres y el oro lo manipulan para que no compres. Mi instinto me dice: "Haz lo contrario de lo que el sistema quiere que hagas"*
> 
> ...



Usted demuestra sentido común, Gracias.

Marco en negrita y color rojo su acertadísima apreciación.

Considero que con el tiempo que lleva el Btc en nuestras vidas, ya sería tiempo de poder pagar con él en Carrefour o Mercadona a la hora de comprar los tomates y el papel higiénico, o bien, poder pagar en la gasolinera en Btc. pero sigue siendo una esponja de fiat que no para de crecer sin un uso práctico. Sólo es un vehículo de inversión y especulación

Ya saldrá alguno diciendo que existen tarjetas recargables con Btcs, pero no es lo mismo.

Yo sería el primero en utilizar el invento si existiera un uso y aceptación universal.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> El BTC no representa deuda de nungún tipo, ningún contrato explícito o implícito obliga a ninguna parte. BTC adquiere valor porque *voluntariamente* las personas le asignan un valor, subjetivo, que determina su precio de mercado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es correcto.

Algunas personas le asignan un valor, otras, la inmensa mayoría, no. Compruébalo. Sal a comprar el pan con un bitcoin y con una onza de oro. 

Es como si afirmases que el whisky es dinero porque la gente le asigna un valor. Para mi no lo es porque no me gusta, prefiero el brandy. Aunque alguna vez una botella de whisky sirvió para comprar cosas, hasta la propia vida. 

El oro no necesita gustar para que todo el mundo lo acepte encantado


----------



## Bohemian (6 Dic 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Usted demuestra sentido común, Gracias.
> 
> Marco en negrita y color rojo su acertadísima apreciación.
> 
> ...



Realmente hay que saber diferenciar entre objeto de especulación y valores seguros. La gente cree que un bitcoin es un valor seguro y apuesta todo por ello, pero sabes que ese valor no es seguro debido a su alto riesgo tanto de volatilidad extrema como de que si algún día hay alguien ajeno te los sustrae mediante técnicas avanzadas de hacking. 

Nada como el oro, el oro es un valor seguro debido a que es físico y palpable, no es abstracto como lo llega a ser el btc. 



Enviado desde mi SM-A500FU mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Negrofuturo: Puede ser que el Oro esté en un lateral bajista, pero yo lo veo más bien en "stand bye" y falta ver por dónde romperá con fuerza...

De todas formas, lo que más me importa a mí se mantiene: puedo comprar el mismo pan, leche, carne, etc. con la MISMA cantidad de Oro que hace unos años. Para mí, esa es la "prueba del algodón"... Más que suficiente en mi caso.

Respecto al BitCoin, pues la realidad es que sigue marcando máximos a un ritmo bastante acelerado... Los que entraron ahí hace tiempo es INNEGABLE que han hecho un gran negocio... Otra cosa es si piensan mantenerlos en el tiempo, pero ese ya es un asunto suyo, puesto que a mí el BiCoin me importa lo que me importa. Eso SÍ, si todos pudiéramos volver atrás seguro que habríamos pillado uno... Sin embargo, yo sigo teniendo la percepción de que la apuesta "segura" está en los MPs y donde la contraparte NO existe y las "limitaciones", de momento, las controlamos los poseedores de los mismos.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2017)

amador dijo:


> Ya lo comenté una vez: lo que no me acaba de convencer del BTC y otras criptomonedas, es que se pueden crear tantas diferentes como "espabilaos" con cierto poder en Internet haya.
> 
> Por lo que he leído, hay algunas que cuando salen al mercado, los creadores ya tienen una gran parte del total de monedas y las van soltando poco a poco para ir haciendo caja.
> 
> ...



El BTC terminará por ser residual y sin valor.

Su principal enemigo será otra criptomoneda que salga con mejores características y/o mejor tecnología. En ese momento, el dinero migrará de una a otra y la dejará sin valor.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Dic 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El BTC terminará por ser residual y sin valor.
> 
> Su principal enemigo será otra criptomoneda que salga con mejores características y/o mejor tecnología. En ese momento, el dinero migrará de una a otra y la dejará sin valor.



Sin ánimo de ofender pero deberíais informaros mejor.
El BTC de hoy no tiene que ver con el del 2009 y no tendrá que ver con el de dentro de 2 años. Las sidechains como RSK y otras por salir van ha hacer que la demanda de BTC aumente más debido a esas características que comentas. Precisamente será BTC quien las absorba.

Igual que pedís a la gente que se informe bien con el oro, aplicaros el cuento vosotros también.


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender pero deberíais informaros mejor.
> El BTC de hoy no tiene que ver con el del 2009 y no tendrá que ver con el de dentro de 2 años. Las sidechains como RSK y otras por salir van ha hacer que la demanda de BTC aumente más debido a esas características que comentas. Precisamente será BTC quien las absorba.
> 
> Igual que pedís a la gente que se informe bien con el oro, aplicaros el cuento vosotros también.



Es mi predicción, tan buena como la suya.

Ni es la mejor criptomoneda ni mantendrá un décimo de lo que cotiza hoy día.

Las criptos han venido para quedarse pero se matarán entre ellas.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2017)

Hola, Negrofuturo: No me refería al gráfico que colocastes. Simplemente, hacia un comentario sobre el BitCoin y, la verdad, es que sigue teniendo mucha proyección, aunque tampoco entiendo porqué, pero tiene la suficiente demanda como para pensar que se puede ir bastante arriba. En mí opinión sigue teniendo todas las características de una burbuja... Sin embargo, ya tenemos la suficiente experiencia como para saber que el "final" de las mismas se desconoce hasta que "pinchan" o, más bien, "revientan". Y aquí NO creo que vaya a ser diferente, aunque me sigue extrañando la "pasividad" de los Bancos Centrales y de los Gobiernos...

Bueno, hasta que se decidan a actuar y ya veremos qué medidas represivas tomarán...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2017)

Hola, Negrofuturo: Creo que es incuestionable que parte del dinero que estaba en los MPs se ha ido hacia las criptomonedas. Lo tengo más claro desde que observo la penetración que está teniendo en Occidente. El domingo pasado lo comentaba con un gestor de fondos de inversión y coincidiamos en que se verían precios bastante más altos. También opinamos que tiene toda la pinta de ser una Burbuja.

Saludos.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Os dejo unos datos.
> 
> El Oro es unas 20 veces la capitalización de las COIN; de todas ellas, las 10 primeras acumulan un 90% de la capitalización total y las 2 primeras capitalizan más del 80% del total; un Pareto bastante claro.
> 
> ...




Esa es una de las claves. Más que fuga, la diversificación de masa monetaria hacia otros, digamos, activos o instrumentos.

Es una burbuja el Bitcoin? Probablemente sí, en un % elevado.
Pero aún le queda recorrido en mi opinión. Por el simple hecho de que aún hay mucha población que desconoce la tecnología o las implicaciones blockchain, o el mundo de las criptos en sí. En cuanto se vayan sumando más inversores y más particulares a este tren, entonces sí será algo que explotará probablemente. 

Pero cuándo ocurrirá?? Esa es la clave. Lo cuál no significa que vayan a desaparecer estas monedas, sólo que tendrán una corrección importante y se estabilizarán.

Yo creo que 2018 va a ser un año apasionante, y con muchos sobresaltos. 

Lo que no es normal, es que el Oro esté lateral bajista desde hace tanto tiempo. Con los tiempos que corren, con las deudas de los Estados, la situación geopolítica en Asia, ahora en Oriente, etc.

Por tanto el dinero fiat que está saliendo del sistema, no está yendo al Oro ni a otros MP. Eso es incuestionable.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (6 Dic 2017)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero aún le queda recorrido en mi opinión. Por el simple hecho de que aún hay mucha población que desconoce la tecnología o las implicaciones blockchain, o el mundo de las criptos en sí.



Las comisiones por transacción ya cuestan $20, por lo que la blockchain de bitcoin ya tiene menos implicaciones. No sirve para lo que se pretendía, ahora ya es pura especulación.

Que hasta fernandojcg y sus gestores ya sean alcistas es muy mala señal. Por primera vez en todos estos años he oido hablar de bitcoin en el ascensor de mi empresa (3.000 empleados). A ver qué me dice el limpiabotas.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2017)

# Ignusuario Nodar: A mí me importa un rábano lo que hagan las criptomonedas, pero simplemente constato lo que todos estamos viendo y es que no para de subir... Sólo falta ver lo que hoy está haciendo.

Y yo SÍ tengo un gestor personal en algunos de mis activos, pero NO me refería a él, sino a otro y es que uno conoce bastante gente del mundo financiero de aquí y de bastantes otros países... Precisamente, de latitudes donde todavía existen "limpiabotas".


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (6 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin se tradea en tethers. La cotización se da en $ asumiendo que 1 tether = $1. Creo que aquí está el meollo de la cuestión. El valor real del tether lo pondrá el mercado cuando se dirija hacia la puerta de salida y puede ser una fracción de dólar hasta con tres ceros a la derecha de la coma. 

A un ritmo de 30.000.000 de tethers al día creados de la nada creo que estamos asistiendo una hiperinflación de tethers.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin es un verdadero misterio. Una moneda que, si no eres informático, no entiendes un pijo de ella.

¿Quien había oído hablar de los tethers hace dos meses? Parece que son clave en el negocio.

Misterios alrededor del bitcoin hay a cientos:quien lo inventó, si el Satoshi ese que nadie sabe quien es, o la NSA, o la CIA, o los hacker rusos o su puta madre; quien lo posee, quien tiene los cientos de miles que se minaron al principio, quien lo vende para que otro lo pueda comprar a 11.000, por qué los gobiernos no intervienen...

Joder, ¿como puede la gente meter ese pastón en bitcoin cuando solo con que la UE diga que son ilegales las transacciones con los bancos se lo carga de un día para otro? Si a mi me pagaron un monte de madera y en seguida me llamaron de hacienda para que explicase de donde venía ese dinero. Cuando alguien vende bitcoins e ingresa la pasta en el banco ¿que dice Hacienda? ¿O todo el mundo tiene una cuenta en Singapur donde deja el dinero de los bitcoins? ¿ Y si a mi no se me perdió nada en Singapur y no quiero ir allí a gastarlo, qué pasa? A mi no me gustan las mierdas que se comen en Asia. Quiero vivir en mi ciudad.

¿Como se puede comparar con el oro? Si yo compro una onza, la puedo acariciar todas las noches, dejársela a una hija para que haga una medalla, enterrarla en el jardín... lo que sea. Independientemente de que suba o baje su valor en dólares,sigo teniendo la misma onza. ¿O acaso vosotros no tenéis las mismas onzas de hace diez años,aunque el oro subió y bajó un ciento de veces? O mejor dicho, el dolar subió y bajó un ciento de veces, porque el oro no se movió de su sitio en el joyero de mi madre. La pulsera de boda notó ninguna bajada ni subida. 

Si compro un sofá ¿qué más me da que suban o bajen los sofás? yo sigo sentándome en el mismo sofá, pero si tengo un bitcoin ¿qué cojones tengo? eso no lo sabe nadie.

Esto del bitcoin es más irracional y menos transparente que la burbuja de los tulipanes. Por lo menos allí todo el mundo sabía lo que era un tulipán y para qué servía.

Yo sospecho que los estados dejan que el bitcoin chupe el excedente de dinero negro de la delincuencia y los evasores de impuestos para luego darle el hachazo.


----------



## racional (6 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bitcoin es un verdadero misterio. Una moneda que, si no eres informático, no entiendes un pijo de ella.
> Esto del bitcoin es más irracional y menos transparente que la burbuja de los tulipanes. Por lo menos allí todo el mundo sabía lo que era un tulipán y para qué servía.



Es cuestion de informarse. Tether no tiene nada que ver con Bitcoin, lo creo una empresa para facilitar mover dinero entre exchanges. Bitcoin es transparente, todo queda anotado en la blockchain. Y creo que la gente si sabe para que sirve, es el oro digital. Aporta las ventajas que el oro fisico no tiene para un mundo digital.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Es cuestion de informarse. Tether no tiene nada que ver con Bitcoin, lo creo una empresa para facilitar mover dinero entre exchanges. Y es muy transparente, todo queda anotado en la blockchain. Y creo que la gente si sabe para que sirve, es el oro digital. Aporta las ventajas que el oro fisico no tiene para un mundo digital.



Uno por ahí dice que no oyó nunca hablar de bitcion en su empresa de 3000 trabajadores. Yo trabajo en una de 6000 y tengo amigos de todas las condiciones sociales y jamás nadie me ha hablado de bitcoin. El otro día estuve en una cena prenavideña enorme donde había médicos, ingenieros, periodistas, pasteleros, funcionarios, jubilados, obreros y nadie había oído hablar de bitcoin. Era chino para ellos. Lo mencioné de pasada y tuve que callarme porque ni se acercaban al concepto. Ni siquiera el periodista sabía nada de bitcoin.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 00:06 ----------

Y a ver si hablamos algo del oro y la plata, que se están metiendo un hostión importante. Yo entré en mineras porque me parecía que ya no podían estar más baratas y ya voy perdiendo un pastón. Parece que no encuentran el suelo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2017)

Hola, Kovaliov: No hace mucho leí un artículo bastante próximo a la "ideología" BitCoin y pertenecía a un medio "austriaco", por tanto afín a la "idea" que subyace en esa "moneda" y en el mismo se admitía que un Gobierno fuerte SÍ que podría añadir presión contra el BitCoin y ponerlo contra las "cuerdas". Añadía que, obviamente, eso NO sería posible en pequeños países o que tuvieran una fuerte agitación de cualquier tipo.

Saludos.

Edito: No sé, Kovaliov, en qué mineras te has posicionado, pero es un sector que hace tiempo que recomiendo ser muy selectivo. Por ejemplo, las que se dedican al Streaming van bastante bien...

En fin, hoy me ha llegado un artículo que aún no he leído, pero que está relacionado con las mineras y ahí te dejo el enlace:

- Inside the Relative Valuations of Key Gold Miners Today - Market Realist

Saludos.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Uno por ahí dice que no oyó nunca hablar de bitcion en su empresa de 3000 trabajadores. Yo trabajo en una de 6000 y tengo amigos de todas las condiciones sociales y jamás nadie me ha hablado de bitcoin. El otro día estuve en una cena prenavideña enorme donde había médicos, ingenieros, periodistas, pasteleros, funcionarios, jubilados, obreros y nadie había oído hablar de bitcoin. Era chino para ellos. Lo mencioné de pasada y tuve que callarme porque ni se acercaban al concepto. Ni siquiera el periodista sabía nada de bitcoin.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 00:06 ----------
> 
> Y a ver si hablamos algo del oro y la plata, que se están metiendo un hostión importante. Yo entré en mineras porque me parecía que ya no podían estar más baratas y ya voy perdiendo un pastón. Parece que no encuentran el suelo.



Oro a niveles de hace 7 años, Plata a niveles de hace 10 años, Platinum niveles de hace 14 años...está barato? O está cambiando el modelo?...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2017)

Hola, Seronoser: ¿Por qué no menciona el Paladio? También está considerado un MP... En cualquier caso, está claro que los MPs están baratos y, quizás, el que más sea la Plata... Ahora bien, también le digo que yo y Vd. podíamos adquirir los MISMOS productos hoy y hace 7 años con la misma cantidad de Oro...

¿Está cambiando el "modelo" hacia las criptomonedas? NO, no lo creo... Primero porque en las criptomonedas hace falta más tiempo para ver cómo evolucionan y, sobre todo, si se van a "quedar". En segundo lugar, hoy en día el Oro tiene una utilidad más definida que la Plata y el Platino.

De todas formas, no deja de ser una simple percepción personal, pero uno ya ha visto auténticas insensateces que luego se han pagado de forma muy dura y que en "teoría" eran más "confiables" que las criptomonedas. Que ahora pueda ser diferente, pues no lo sé e imagino que esa es una incógnita que se nos despejará con el paso del tiempo, ni más ni menos...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (7 Dic 2017)

El oro y el petróleo tendrán un recorrido limitado en 2018 - Noticia | Noticias | invertia.com

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 00:50 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Con solo que el 5% de la capitalización de todo el patrimonio mundial se dirigiera a las coin, y hablamos de la inmensa minoría, este mercado multiplicaría por 60 veces su capitalización total.



Supongo que has calculado a ojo esto, un x60 es poco para un 5%, solo con que entrara el dinero que hay en el oro se multiplicaria por 26. En el oro físico, si fuera ademas el de papel seria mucho más.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Seronoser: ¿Por qué no menciona el Paladio? También está considerado un MP... En cualquier caso, está claro que los MPs están baratos y, quizás, el que más sea la Plata... Ahora bien, también le digo que yo y Vd. podíamos adquirir los MISMOS productos hoy y hace 7 años con la misma cantidad de Oro...
> 
> ¿Está cambiando el "modelo" hacia las criptomonedas? NO, no lo creo... Primero porque en las criptomonedas hace falta más tiempo para ver cómo evolucionan y, sobre todo, si se van a "quedar". En segundo lugar, hoy en día el Oro tiene una utilidad más definida que la Plata y el Platino.
> 
> ...



Yo también llevo metales entre mis inv. Y quizá siga comprando, por supuesto, y más si mantienen un precio razonablemente bajo.

Pero creo que están llegando otras opciones de sacar el dinero Fiat fuera de los circuitos tradicionales, y no hay por qué que cerrarse a lo nuevo. Siempre con cautela, pero siempre al acecho.

Y por supuesto, diversificar.

Saludos


----------



## racional (7 Dic 2017)

JPMorgan considera a Bitcoin como "el nuevo oro" :: Criptotrading ESP


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2017)

Un "motivo" más para pasar...


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Dic 2017)

Seronoser dijo:


> Oro a niveles de hace 7 años, Plata a niveles de hace 10 años, Platinum niveles de hace 14 años...está barato? O está cambiando el modelo?...



Pues verás cuando esté a niveles de hace 10 años (700 USD), imagino que más o menos cuando el Btc pegue el petardazo borrando un dígito diario, eso si que va a ser una revolución digital...

Luego todos querrán volver al Oro, pero no habrá autobuses para todos, juegan con nosotros como quieren.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2017)

Hola, paraísofiscal: ¿El Oro a $700? Uf... me recuerda las predicciones de Harry Dent, un "favorito" de "racional", y que el pasado mes se descolgó bajando el precio a la horquilla de los $500- $400. Os dejo la entrevista televisiva en la que lo manifestaba...

www.kitco.com/news/video/show/Kitko...Harry-Dent-Defends-His-Grim-Forecast-for-Gold

Yo NO lo veo ahora mismo y a ese precio de extracción NO le salen los números a las mineras extractoras, así que difícilmente podrían continuar con el negocio, máxime si tenemos en cuenta que se encuentran dentro de un sector muy endeudado.

Es muy posible, paraisofiscal, que en los años venideros volvamos a asistir a otra "fiebre" como la que llevó el Oro a sus máximos históricos. Eso lo veo más factible que un retroceso tan importante como $700, $500 o $400...

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Dic 2017)

Ya sabes como son estas cosas de los dineros, lo más imposible se hace realidad.

Desde luego que el precio del oro ascenderá, en cuanto exploten las criptos y todo el mundo aprenda la lección.

Aperitivo:


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2017)

El oro se ha llevado por delante (a la baja) la media de 200 sesiones y hoy está tratando de romper a la baja la directriz alcista desde los mínimos del año pasado


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

# paraisofiscal: Es cierto que a veces lo que parece más inverosímil se produce y tenemos el ejemplo de las criptomonedas... Por cierto, esa "moneda" que colocas tiene una fuerte caída hoy, pero en 7 días lleva una revalorización del +163%... Y el BitCoin, en el mismo período, del +43%... Absolutamente "demencial", pero es lo que hay... Desde luego, no me explico cómo la gente sigue entrando a estos precios. SÍ, lo más probable es que en un momento dado haya un fuerte "hostión", pero me da la impresión de que antes se verán niveles bastante más elevados.

# bertok: El Oro puede corregir perfectamente hasta los $1216,90, pero ya veremos... Y las mineras extractoras de MPs siguen recibiendo un buen "palo". Esta madrugada me miraba algunas interesantes, pero como para entrar ahora...

Es más preocupante la situación de la Plata y que podría irse en primera instancia hacia los $15,425... Desde luego, ese MP es el que presenta mayor atractivo ahora mismo, pero hay que ser muy prudente. No está el horno para bollos...

Además, está claro que mucha "pasta" se está "drenando" y dirigiendo al nuevo El Dorado... aunque siga siendo "imaginario".

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> JPMorgan considera a Bitcoin como "el nuevo oro" :: Criptotrading ESP



Noticia inventada.. Me vas a obligar a ponerte en el ignore. Se puede opinar y debatir, pero eso que has hecho no llega al nivel. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (7 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Tether no tiene nada que ver con Bitcoin, lo creo una empresa para facilitar mover dinero entre exchanges.



Efectivamente, pero eso no cambia nada. 

Tether es una cripto creada del aire que se cuela como "equivalente a un dólar". Luego los exchanges pujan en la compra/venta de bitcoincon estos *dólares de pego*. Aunque nada tenga que ver con bitcoin, tether tiene TODO que ver con el PRECIO de bitcoin.

Cuando la gente se quiera dar cuenta de que los pretendidos $13.000 son en realdiad 13.000 Mortadelos va a ser el descojone padre.


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # paraisofiscal: Es cierto que a veces lo que parece más inverosímil se produce y tenemos el ejemplo de las criptomonedas... Por cierto, esa "moneda" que colocas tiene una fuerte caída hoy, pero en 7 días lleva una revalorización del +163%... Y el BitCoin, en el mismo período, del +43%... Absolutamente "demencial", pero es lo que hay... Desde luego, no me explico cómo la gente sigue entrando a estos precios. SÍ, lo más probable es que en un momento dado haya un fuerte "hostión", pero me da la impresión de que antes se verán niveles bastante más elevados.
> 
> ...



De las mineras extractoras, llevan meses con peor rendimiento que el oro. Hay que empezar a mirar. Y no olvidar que están forzando el movimiento por la reunión de la mafia judía en tierra de pecado.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 09:24 ----------




Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Efectivamente, pero eso no cambia nada.
> 
> Tether es una cripto creada del aire que se cuela como "equivalente a un dólar". Luego los exchanges pujan en la compra/venta de bitoion con estos *dólares de pego*. Aunque nada tenga que ver con bitcoin, tether tiene TODO que ver con el PRECIO de bitcoin.
> 
> Cuando la gente se quiera dar cuenta de que los pretendidos $13.000 son en realdiad 13.000 Mortadelos va a ser el descojone padre.



Siendo eso cierto, ni siquiera hace falta que ocurra.

Otra moneda la canibalizará. Ese es el problema que tienen.

Hoy el BTC mirando a los 15.000$.


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Dic 2017)

Cómo interpretáis el anuncio de Tito Donald con respecto a Jerusalem???

Porqué ahora???


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2017)

******* dijo:


> Cómo interpretáis el anuncio de Tito Donald con respecto a Jerusalem???
> 
> Porqué ahora???



Es un troll, gobierna de cara a la galería y según la publicidad que necesita en cada momento.

*Lo cierto es que tal y como pensábamos, va a ser el presidente de los USA que más cantidad de dólares imprima en la historia del país*.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # paraisofiscal: Es cierto que a veces lo que parece más inverosímil se produce y tenemos el ejemplo de las criptomonedas... Por cierto, esa "moneda" que colocas tiene una fuerte caída hoy, pero en 7 días lleva una revalorización del +163%... Y el BitCoin, en el mismo período, del +43%... Absolutamente "demencial", pero es lo que hay... Desde luego, no me explico cómo la gente sigue entrando a estos precios. SÍ, lo más probable es que en un momento dado haya un fuerte "hostión", pero me da la impresión de que antes se verán niveles bastante más elevados.
> 
> ...



Pero bueno, vamos a ver.

Es que de repente todo lo que sabemos de todas las burbujas de la historia ya no rige para el bitcoin?

No es el argumento principal de toda burbuja el que ahora es distinto, que este es el nuevo paradigma?

No se alimentan todas de forma piramidal y lo que buscan todos los que entran es multiplicar sus beneficios y no la supuesta utilidad del subyacente, que puede ser real, como la de los pisos o ficticia, como terra?

Es normal entrar en un activo con esa gráfica en su parte más alta?

Él dinero para alimentarla y mantener estas rentabilidades en forma exponencial es infinito?

Yo recomiendo leer la *Breve historia de la euforia financiera* de Galbraith y comprobar cómo cada generación cae una y otra vez en lo mismo.

No compro el argumento de que los metales se hunden porque el inversor se está yendo al bitcoin. Nada más hay que mirar esa gráfica de ahí arriba para comprobar la importancia de cada mercado. 

Si todos los inversores se estuvieran convenciendo de la importancia y utilidad de las criptos y liquidando su oro para comprar bitcoin, lo que no es cierto, por que solo hay que comparar los números, también afectaría al resto de los mercados, acciones, bonos, derivados... y eso no está ocurriendo. 

No creo que ninguno de los principales actores en el mercado de los metales esté pensando en bitcoin para realizar sus estrategias. 

Ni siquiera esos a los que se les da la culpa de todo en Occidente: Putin, Calópez, Maduro...

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bohemian (7 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> JPMorgan considera a Bitcoin como "el nuevo oro" :: Criptotrading ESP



Fernando no sé si tu mensaje posterior a éste va dedicado a JP. Pero si que es cierto que todo lo que diga JPMorgan es todo lo contrario, menudos manipuladores...

Enviado desde mi SM-A500FU mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timi (7 Dic 2017)

cuando esta prevista esa reunión de la fed?


----------



## paketazo (7 Dic 2017)

Veo que a falta de subidas en el oro, nos consolamos viendo la masiva especulación que se traen en criptolandia con BTC a la cabeza.

No os entretengais demasiado viendo subir el precio de algo tanto en un período de tiempo tan corto...ya sabemos lo que puede suceder en cualquier momento...no hace tantos años lo vimos en la plata por ejemplo.

Creo que meter ahora dinero que se precise en BTC es una osadía, pero nadie sabe hasta dónde podemos llegar.

Hace unas semanas salía en los medios que una familia había vendido todos sus bienes para invertir en BTC...por aquel entonces rondaba los 4000$...hoy supera los 15.000$...si por ejemplo esa familia logró acumular en la venta 300.000$ hoy tendría potencialmente 1.125.000$

Mal negocio no parece, ¿verdad?...pese a ello, recuerdo a todo el mundo que BTC se pasó más de 2 años tras tocar techo en algo más de los 1000$ vagando por el desierto (acumulación), llegando a perder los 200$ tras tocar esos 1000$

Esto quiere decir que si los acontecimientos se suceden, BTC podría bajar un 80% desde máximos durante un largo período de tiempo.

Esto lo digo no para que no compreis, si no para que entendais que todo movimiento especulativo brusco, tiende a contrarestarse en el tiempo para reequilibrar el sistema (salvo quiebras y similares)

Para mi, y me consideré siempre un especulador (ahora ya no), tener la posibilidad de salvaguardar parte de mi patrimonio en metal físico, ha sido dar con un oasis en medio de un desierto.

Quiero decir con esto, que creo "opinión personal", que el oro está siendo acumulado en un lateral bajista de forma desapercibida, del mismo modo que lo fue BTC tras su primera subida a los 1000$.

El mercado del oro es más ancho que el de BTC, y acumular requiere mucho tiempo, y mucho capital...gobiernos y manos privadas fuertes lo mantienen a la espera, pues si llegado un día, las cosas en los mercados de RF, y RV empeoran dramáticamente, no será fácil acumular grandes cantidades.

Ya os lo dije en unas cuantas ocasiones, tengo mis BTC & Cia, y mi metal, y sinceramente para mi, ambas cosas son muy diferentes a pesar de ser comparadas constantemente.

¿Bitcoin el nuevo oro?...NO...BTC es BTC, y el oro, es y será siempre el oro, y cada uno es el rey en lo suyo, con la diferencia que el oro seguirá siendo oro en 1000 años, y no sé lo que será BTC.

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por los aportes.

P.D. Me congratula ver que el maestro *Racional* alarga un poco más sus exposiciones, detalles como este dejan claro que este lugar es un reducto de revalorización intelectual claro.


----------



## Orooo (7 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Veo que a falta de subidas en el oro, nos consolamos viendo la masiva especulación que se traen en criptolandia con BTC a la cabeza.
> 
> No os entretengais demasiado viendo subir el precio de algo tanto en un período de tiempo tan corto...ya sabemos lo que puede suceder en cualquier momento...no hace tantos años lo vimos en la plata por ejemplo.
> 
> ...





Se agradece tener en este hilo a alguien tan neutral como tu, paketazo.

Personalmente, muchas veces he entrado en el hilo de las altcoins simplemente para leer tus comentarios, nada mas, los cuales son neutrales y sinceros.
Hay mucho "fanboy" de las cryptos por esos hilos, y sus aportaciones no son del todo "racionales"
Ese tipo de fanatismo, a mucha gente que estamos en el punto, que si comprar, o no comprar, a la que me incluyo, nos hecha para atras en las decisiones.
Personalmente, ver la primera pagina, repleta de publicidad, bombardeando con hilos, que si bitcoin es la crema, que si bitcoin esto y lo otro... a mi personalmente, tanto "maravillismo" me escama...

Una cosa que he aprendido en esta vida es esta:
Las buenas zonas de "pesca", son secretas. Las que son muy conocidas, y de las que se habla mucho, no son tan buenas.


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2017)

Ruptura de libro del oro. Se ha follado todas las señales técnicas habidas y por haber a pocas sesiones de la reunión de la mafia judía.

Demasiado académica ha sido la ruptura. Desconfianza máxima.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Dic 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Ruptura de libro del oro. Se ha follado todas las señales técnicas habidas y por haber a pocas sesiones de la reunión de la mafia judía.
> 
> Demasiado académica ha sido la ruptura. Desconfianza máxima.



Pues la plata no alcanza fondo. Ya está a precios de enero de 2016. Puta ruina, coño.

¿No quedamos que estaba escasa y que le ponen no sé cuantos kilos a los misiles?

Pues que empiecen a tirar misiles ya ¿no? Anda, que no hay hijoputas a los que tirarle un misil .La que están liando en Yemen y nadie mira para ahí.


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Pues la plata no alcanza fondo. Ya está a precios de enero de 2016. Puta ruina, coño.
> 
> ¿No quedamos que estaba escasa y que le ponen no sé cuantos kilos a los misiles?



Bolsas desmelenadas al alza, tipos al alza, ..... metales a la baja.

La mafia gana, como siempre.

Putos asesinos, no hay llamas suficientes para calcinarlos.


----------



## FranMen (7 Dic 2017)

En un mundo igualitario donde todos los ciudadanos tuviésemos la misma importancia el Btc tendría sentido. Mientras sean unos pocos y los gobiernos sus títeres sólo triunfará aquella criptononeda que ellos respalden y estoy seguro que no será el btc al igual que pienso que se crearán otras criptomonedas respaldadas y controladas por los estados. (Algunos me dirán que eso no es el concepto de crptomoneda y que yo no lo he entendido)


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Aún es pronto para analizar la decisión de Trump o más bien de los que manejan los hilos de ese TÍTERE PAYASO... A mí, a bote pronto, me sugiere que los EE.UU. siguen empecinados en mantener vivo el "caldero" de Oriente Medio y "proximidades"... Obviamente, me estoy refiriendo a Irán y que NO ha dejado de ser uno de los objetivos de los EE.UU. Quizás, ya estén materializando alianzas cara a un futuro más comprometido en esa región geográfica... "Algo" tenía que sustituir al EI... ¿No?

Por otro lado, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, están pasando muchas cosas en el mundo de las que por aquí NO nos enteramos... Por ejemplo, estas dos noticias que os enlazo...

- US-China Economic Dialogue Has "Stalled; No Plans To Revive Talks": Malpass | Zero Hedge

- Mel Gibson: Hollywood Is 'Den Of Parasites' Who 'Feast On Blood Of Kids'

# Kovaliov: Mira, lo que es INNEGABLE es que la demanda de Oro está en mínimos de... ¡8 años! Y los datos vienen del Consejo Mundial del Oro... Por tanto, creo que está bastante claro que los flujos de dinero están acudiendo masivamente hacia las criptomonedas. "Efecto manada" o como quieras denominarlo...

Está claro que los "metaleros" convencidos seguiremos anclados a nuestras monedas, pero en el mercado del Oro los minoristas somos los que somos... SÍ, los alemanes por ejemplo están dedicando mucha "pasta" a adquirir Oro FÍSICO, pero NO nos engañemos porque eso representa un volumen minúsculo sobre el total.

Y la Plata tiene una "pinta" muy mala y claramente BAJISTA... Tiene ya a "tiro de piedra" los $15,425 que indicaba esta mañana y, si se pierden de forma clara, se puede dirigir hacia los $14,714. Si esto se llega a producir se van a ver precios de "derribo" en las mineras "plateras", aunque las "oreras" tampoco están para tirar cohetes...

# Bohemian: JP Morgan es ampliamente conocido por sus manipulaciones de todo orden y ha sido condenado por los Tribunales en bastantes ocasiones, pero le da lo mismo... Le sale más a cuenta pagar las sanciones y seguir haciendo de las suyas.

# timi: La FED tiene previsto reunirse la próxima semana. Concretamente, los días 13 y 14. Se baraja que el nuevo Presidente, Jerome Powell, subirá los tipos de interés en un 0,25%.

# paketazo: Siempre es agradable leerte. Bien, ya sabes lo que pienso sobre el BitCoin, pero NO soy "excluyente" y creo en la libertad de cada cual para expresarse y posicionarse donde desee, faltaría más. Quizás, se está tocando más el BitCoin en este hilo porque está de actualidad, tanto si gusta como si no... Luego, algunos seguiremos pensando igual y para cambiar de opinión se tienen que ver otras cosas más sólidas que la pura ESPECULACIÓN... algo que ya sabes que dejo de interesarme.

# FranMen: Lo que comenta está a la "vuelta de la esquina"... Cboe Global Markets Inc (CBOE.O) Y CME Group Inc (CME.O) sacarán respectivamente los días 10 y 17 de Diciembre Futuros sobre el BitCoin...

- El contrato de Futuros de Cboe BitCoin utilizará el ticker XBT e igualará un BitCoin.

- El contrato de Futuros de CME BitCoin utilizará el código BTC e igualará a cinco BitCoins.

Es posible que esto sea uno de los motivos de la fuerte especulación que estamos viendo en los últimos días... Aunque, en lo personal, empiezo a pensar que detrás de este movimiento especulativo están los "grandes" que quieren acabar con esa "moneda". Eso ya se ha visto en otras ocasiones: llevar un activo a las alturas para luego tumbarlo...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Dic 2017)

> Y la Plata tiene una "pinta" muy mala y claramente BAJISTA... Tiene ya a "tiro de piedra" los $15,425 que indicaba esta mañana y, si se pierden de forma clara, se puede dirigir hacia los $14,714. Si esto se llega a producir se van a ver precios de "derribo" en las mineras "plateras", aunque las "oreras" tampoco están para tirar cohetes...



No me importa que las mineras bajen, ya subirán.

Lo que me preocupa es que quiebren. 

Y si las mineras tan endeudadas no pueden hacer frente a sus costes vamos a ver mucho dolor.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2017)

Hola, Kovaliov: Efectivamente, las mineras de MPs volverán a subir, aunque NO todas en la misma magnitud, pero cuando vengan "bien dadas", que vendrán, subirán y bastante... En el "intermedio" es posible que veamos precios bastante más bajos, pero en el sector ahora mismo hay auténticas "joyas", nunca mejor dicho.

Mira, Kovaliov, si tú estás convencido de haber comprado bien, lo mejor es olvidarse de la cotización y ya vendrán tiempos mejores. Claro está que me refiero a mineras SÓLIDAS. El sector está demasiado atomizado, algo que con el tiempo deberá corregirse o muchas están abocadas a desaparecer, aunque si son rentables a futuro serán absorbidas.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (8 Dic 2017)

Una explicación plausible a un tema que surgió hace poco.

According To Cuban Experts, This Is What's Responsible For The Mysterious Attacks That Caused Brain Damage | IFLScience

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Efectivamente, las mineras de MPs volverán a subir, aunque NO todas en la misma magnitud, pero cuando vengan "bien dadas", que vendrán, subirán y bastante... En el "intermedio" es posible que veamos precios bastante más bajos, pero en el sector ahora mismo hay auténticas "joyas", nunca mejor dicho.
> 
> Mira, Kovaliov, si tú estás convencido de haber comprado bien, lo mejor es olvidarse de la cotización y ya vendrán tiempos mejores. Claro está que me refiero a mineras SÓLIDAS. El sector está demasiado atomizado, algo que con el tiempo deberá corregirse o muchas están abocadas a desaparecer, aunque si son rentables a futuro serán absorbidas.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, tu avisaste de que no era hora de entrar en las mineras y es de agradecer, pero es que había algunas que estaban tiradas de precio. Y ahora todavía más tiradas que están.

Si hubiéramos descubierto alguna manera de acertar el momentum de entrar en una inversión ya seríamos todos multimillonarios.

El quid para un inversor aficionado es poder cubrirse con los ingresos que te sobren del trabajo de verdad y no entrar en números rojos y yo eso lo mantengo... por ahora. 

Además vendí una cantidad importante de onzas cuando estaban arriba a mediados de año y ahora toda bajada es ganancia, porque no toqué esa pasta a la espera de volver a entrar. Lo que pierdo en las mineras lo compenso con las onzas de más que tendré cuando cambie la tendencia.

Yo fui jugador de póker por internet con algo de éxito hasta que lo jodió Montoro y esto introduce emoción en la vida. 

La vida es toda especulación. Hasta el que se mete en un plazo fijo es un especulador. Especula con algo imposible, que todo seguirá más o menos igual hasta el fin de los tiempos, pero este no tiene ninguna esperanza. Solo que está convencido de que con él harán una excepción y no va a morir.

Sin riesgo la vida solo consiste en esperar a la muerte.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2017)

Hombre, Kovaliov, NADIE de los que andamos por aquí tiene una "varita mágica" para adivinar el futuro, así que debemos guiarnos en función de nuestros conocimientos, percepciones, intuiciones... Unas veces saldrán bien y otras mal, como en casi todas las cosas.

Las mineras de MPs es algo que conozco bastante bien y ahí están mis aciertos en los años que llevo escribiendo en estos hilos. Es algo atribuible a la EXPERIENCIA y no hay nada más.

Por ejemplo, yo estoy esperando entrar en una minera, pero no me decido aún y tampoco sé si me acercaré al "timing" más cercano o se me pasará el "tren" de largo... Tampoco sería la primera vez.

En cuestiones de "dineros", Kovaliov, hace tiempo que deje de tentar a la Suerte y cuando lo hago es a propósito, es decir aprovecho estas fechas para jugar a la Lotería de Navidad y la del Niño. Y te lo digo sin ningún tipo de ironía, ya que es una costumbre que me quita el "mono" de volver a otras actividades con más riesgo. 

Es más, acostumbro a perder o ganar poco, más o menos a la par... pero igual un día suena la "flauta".

Y SÍ, es conveniente darle una "pizca" de Sal a la Vida, sino sería muy aburrida...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (8 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> No me importa que las mineras bajen, ya subirán.
> 
> Lo que me preocupa es que quiebren.
> 
> Y si las mineras tan endeudadas no pueden hacer frente a sus costes vamos a ver mucho dolor.



Es una de mis paranoias, pero yo creo Kovaliov que las grandes y las juniors de minería están sufriendo una alta presión fiscal a manos como no de la FED. 

¿Conclusión? La FED quiere autodenominarse cómo la principal controladora de los MPs. 

Quizás sea un gilipollas diciendo ésto, pero viendo un análisis fundamental por partida de cada empresa te das cuenta de que hay un % bajísimo de rentabilidad. 









¿Sobrevivirá el euro a 2018?ienso:


----------



## paketazo (8 Dic 2017)

Bohemian dijo:


> Es una de mis paranoias, pero yo creo Kovaliov que las grandes y las juniors de minería están sufriendo una alta presión fiscal a manos como no de la FED.
> 
> ¿Conclusión? La FED quiere autodenominarse cómo la principal controladora de los MPs.
> 
> ...



Los metales y su producción controlados por la FED y el gobierno USA...¿qué te has tomado muchacho?

:XX:

No te das cuenta que los metales son solo el aperitivo de la FED, quién maneja la emisión de moneda y controla sus tipos de interés controla el mundo.

Los metales, el petróleo, la emisión monetaria, el empleo, el movimiento de mercancias, capitales y personas...

Por dios!!, bajad del limbo y entended que jamás saldremos de este atolladero mientras no entendamos que estamos en manos de un "jefe supremo" que nos emborracha con normas que él puede quebrantar.

Nuestras vidas les pertenecen aquí y ahora...si quieren, mañana me encierran durante 20 años por el motivo que inventen y legislen para ello, o me dejan en la calle alegando lo que les salga de ahí, o me quitan a mis hijos por secesionista, terrorista, revolucionario...

Cuando se le entrega demasaido poder a un ente menos inteligente que los elementos que lo componen, ese ente devora a sus integrantes hasta el punto de autodestruirse.

Nosotros ahora estamos inmersos en esa cuenta atrás, cuanto antes se castre ese ciclo retroalimentado de autodestrucción, antes se podrá entregar al individuo la libertad y responsabilidad que le corresponde, sin opción de delegar en terceros.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2017)

Todo son los tipos de interés. Ahí está el meollo.

Y la judiada altera el precio de las cosas controlando la oferta, demanda y lo que se tercie.

No saldremos de esto jamas (ya tendrá el comodín de los derechos especiales de giro del FMI y lo que se inventen por el camino).

La única salida es que la población los dé de lado a ellos y sus instrumentos (una parte de ello es posiblemente el BTC, esa aspiración de libertad contra la mafia). Pero en esa caso no es descabellado pensar que saquen las armas y diezmen la población mundial.


----------



## LPMCL (9 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Los metales y su producción controlados por la FED y el gobierno USA...¿qué te has tomado muchacho?
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



Interesante diatriba paketazo, yo tengo también mis propias teorías sobre quien ostenta realmente el poder y quien es solo una marioneta ejecutora. La motivación de ese ente, ya es otra cosa, no lo tengo tan claro. Y no creo que las fases de devorar y autodestruir sigan un patrón natural o cíclico, sino que son inducidas, siguen un roadmap. 

En fin, volviendo al metal y analizando la semana, han pasado cosas muy interesantes, desde mi punto de vista. El jueves y viernes me puse largo en varios vehículos metaleros con diverso grado de apalancamiento. 

Los potenciales eventos y false flags no paran de crecer (puede que BTC sea incluso uno). Ya veremos qué pasa.

Como decías tu u otro que escribía en este hilo, yo no he vendido ni una onza del metal físico que he ido acumulando estos años; he seguido comprando (me he puesto corto sí, pero futuros). Y nunca he estado tan seguro de mis posiciones como ahora. 

Lanzo una idea al aire: la lección que van a dar al BTC, provocando una estampida con una ventana de salida reducida; cuando pase el pánico y los titulares y empiecen las reflexiones menos emocionales… que activo se considerará como antítesis de lo ocurrido, que sea garantía para la gente que no quiere sufrir el mismo episodio? Esta vez no es ladrillo o .com, es el sistema monetario.


----------



## paketazo (9 Dic 2017)

No tengo dudas respecto a las posiciones que he tomado en metales hasta la fecha, y no las tengo por que como comentais, no son posiciones especulativas que pretendan retornos rápidos en mayor o menor medida.

En cuanto a lo que nos espera a corto y medio plazo, yo también tengo algunas ideas al respecto que dejé caer por aquí, y lo repito, no descarto nuevos máximos en 2018 del oro.

Quiero ver antes de lanzarme al 100% a la piscina lo que hace el metal estos 20 días que le restan al año.

Muchos fondos rolan en diciembre sus posiciones a otras nuevas, eso nos podría dar una leve idea de si hay interés en abrir largos para el primer trimestre 18.

En cuanto a BTC y su influencia sobre el precio del oro...ya comenté que un % de las plusvalías de BTC huyeron al oro en el pasado, pues era la salida más "limpia" para no dar demasiadas explicaciones a nadie.

Si estallase la burbuja ¿burbuja? BTC, muchos se plantean que podría ser el oro quién absorviera parte del capital, pero yo no creo que sea así...el metal físico no es algo especulativo en la medida que lo es cryptoworld, y por lo tanto el atractivo se pierde en este aspecto, que es lo que busca hoy por hoy quién se acerca a este innovador mercado.

Yo diría que quizá el 5% podría refugiarse en metales, pero creo que el resto permanecerá en cryptoland a la espera de nuevas olas alcistas...quiero decir que el capital no abandonará ese barco, y por eso le veo potencial a largo plazo.

La subida del oro la veo más por la parte de ruptura bajista de la RV en algún momento del 2018, que pueda provocar un crash o pánico por algún catalizador relacionado con la deuda USA, desconfianza en el $...vamos cosas macro de los amigos delpaís sin nombre.

Buenas noches y un saludo


----------



## racional (10 Dic 2017)

No creo que el oro vaya a subir en 2018 porque lo tienen perfectamente manipulado, y ahora quieren hacer lo mismo con BTC, este artículo lo explica.

Will Bitcoin Futures Herald the End of Bitcoin?


----------



## paraisofiscal (10 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> No creo que el oro vaya a subir en 2018 porque lo tienen perfectamente manipulado, y ahora quieren hacer lo mismo con BTC, este artículo lo explica.
> 
> Will Bitcoin Futures Herald the End of Bitcoin?



Muchas gracias por este iluminador enlace.

Está claro que los futuros son lo más diabólico sobre la tierra, son la mayor falta de respeto al trabajo y al ahorro del hombre, deberían estar prohibidos y penados con pena capital porque juegan con el pan de todos para beneficio de unos "muy pocos".

Si hasta ahora el bitcoin se usaba para especular, ahora será la especulación hecha materia.

Menudos hijos de puta, como ven que se les puede ir de las manos, no se les ocurre otra cabronada mas directa y dañina que desarrollar los futuros para Btc y así atarlos bien cortos y tenerlos manipulados como a los MP´s.

Vivimos en un casino gigante donde no hay que ser muy listo para darse cuenta de que la banca siempre gana.

La única opción de salir airoso en un ambiente así es "N O J U G A R".

No dejéis que os arrebaten los frutos de vuestro esfuerzo, el resultado de gastar vuestro tiempo en ganaros vuestra prosperidad.

El tiempo que nos queda es lo más valioso que tenemos, no lo regaleís a cuatro cabrones.

El negociado de futuros es como comprar y vender rumores, nada existe pero con ello pueden derribar empresas, naciones y vidas enteras.


----------



## FranMen (10 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No tengo dudas respecto a las posiciones que he tomado en metales hasta la fecha, y no las tengo por que como comentais, no son posiciones especulativas que pretendan retornos rápidos en mayor o menor medida.
> 
> En cuanto a lo que nos espera a corto y medio plazo, yo también tengo algunas ideas al respecto que dejé caer por aquí, y lo repito, no descarto nuevos máximos en 2018 del oro.
> 
> ...



Y a la inversa, dinero que va a criptomonedas no va a otros sitios, entre ellos, los metales preciosos


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 Dic 2017)

Os recomiendo el colchón o la baldosa para todo lo tangible, ya digo, tangible.


----------



## kikepm (10 Dic 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Si hasta ahora el bitcoin se usaba para especular, ahora será la especulación hecha materia.
> 
> Menudos hijos de puta, como ven que se les puede ir de las manos, no se les ocurre otra cabronada mas directa y dañina que desarrollar los futuros para Btc y así atarlos bien cortos y tenerlos manipulados como a los MP´s.



Esto es algo contradictorio.

Los creadores de futuros sobre BTC, que no son tales sino simples CFDs, no forman parte del ecosistema de BTC, sino del stablishment (de hecho el primer futuro va a ser abierto por el mercado de futuros de Chicago), que no ve precisamente con buenos ojos la evolución de la cotización y significado de BTC.

Diría que dentro del mundo BTC, los anuncios de este tipo no son bien recibidos.


----------



## Patanegra (10 Dic 2017)

pero todavia hay julais en este hilo? :XX:

joder, yo tengo oro (y mucho) y no lo vendo, pero os estais perdiendo lo de las altcoins...to DA MOON.

En serio, chapad el hilo e id a las ALT COINS


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2017)

¿"Chapar" un hilo que tiene millones de visitas desde que se abrió? No sé lo que se ha tomado Vd. ni me importa, pero mejor deja Vd. de venir por aquí y se "pierde" por otros lugares que están a la búsqueda de El Dorado...


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> pero todavia hay julais en este hilo? :XX:
> 
> joder, yo tengo oro (y mucho) y no lo vendo, pero os estais perdiendo lo de las altcoins...to DA MOON.
> 
> En serio, chapad el hilo e id a las ALT COINS



Cuando empecé a leer sobre BTC y cryptos, había apenas un hilo en burbuja, y para nada se hablaba en tertulias, prensa salmón o sensacionalista del tema.

Ahora, en mi opinión personal, da auténtico asco, y me resulta imposible separar el grano de la paja.

Creo que ciertamente está entrando en este mundo un descomunal ejercito de julais...por el bien común, les deseo la mejor de las suertes, a pesar de que la corazonada que me transmite lo que veo podría ir por otros derroteros.

En cuanto a este hilo, ¿para que cerrarlo?...simplemente no viniendo por aquí ¡listo!

Un saludo


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Los metales y su producción controlados por la FED y el gobierno USA...¿qué te has tomado muchacho?
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



Te iba a dar un thanks...pero como dijo Reverte: "el que ha leído historia...tiene que ser pesimista por fuerza..."

Me temo que una gran mayoría están mas por el VIVAN LAS CAENAS...que por otra cosa.

Se ha dicho aquí muchas veces: la libertad ASUSTA.

Siempre será mas vendible, mas cómodo, mas histórico (panem et cirquenses) el que haya un gran hermano que decida por ti...que te diga lo que es deseable o no en cada momento...que regule tu forma de vivir, de gastar, de ahorrar...incluso de "fornicar"...

Lo que vulgarmente venimos llamando modas.

Yo me declaro un outsider, como Bertok, Fernando, o muchos otros mas en este hilo...a mi que no me esperen.

Tuve la gran fortuna de contar con profesores que me infundieron un gran espíritu crítico, me enseñaron a pensar por mi mismo...ya no soy recuperable, además, para la matrix.

Nunca se lo agradeceré bastante ...a todos aquellos que me educaron.

Os deseo una buena semana a todos.

Es difícil que nos lleguen a quitar los pequeños/grandes placeres...como me dijo una compañera mía el otro día: nosotros abrimos el grifo y sale agua limpia y potable...eso solo lo pueden hacer menos de un 5% de los seres humanos...cada uno que saque sus conclusiones.

Buen lunes.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (11 Dic 2017)

FranMen dijo:


> Y a la inversa, dinero que va a criptomonedas no va a otros sitios, entre ellos, los metales preciosos



El dinero que va a las criptomonedas va en realidad a los exchanges. Lo que estos hagan con él no lo sabemos. Quizás acumulen oro. Lo que sí sabemos es que solo guardan el mínimo para cubrir las pocas ventas que hay sin que se les note la falta de liquidez.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Yo creo que paketazo está más próximo a nuestros planteamientos de lo que te imaginas, pero entiende que él es muy "matemático", es decir "lógico" y su "raciocinio" le impide aceptar ese mundo caótico que algunos parecemos "percibir". Supongo que algunos llevamos más tiempo en ese "camino" que puede ser más "nuevo" para él y otros...

En fin, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, pronto entraremos en un trienio que será convulso, aunque NO se llegue a ese "catastrofismo" que algunos esperamos. Eso SÍ, pasado ese período las cosas habrán cambiado mucho y, desde luego, NO para mejorar. Al tiempo...

Y he estado leyendo un artículo que me imagino me servirá para hacer uno de mis habituales trabajos para Rankia. En el mismo se comenta que, a pesar de las caídas y de los cortos, se está produciendo algo ya habitual en el Comex: el entregable FÍSICO... ¿Quiénes son los ejecutores? Los "clásicos" en la Plata: JP Morgan y también Scotiabank. Y se incorpora un nuevo "actor": Goldman Sachs. En éste último caso parece que la preferencia tiende hacia el Oro.

Bueno, lo que muchos imaginamos: presionan a la baja con los Cortos en el "papel" y compran FÍSICO a bajo precio. Un negocio REDONDO y más con la "pasta" que éstos "pollos" tienen...

Saludos.


----------



## Gorgoth (11 Dic 2017)

Buenas Fernando , os leo a diario aunque no participe porque no sepa lo suficiente como para decir mucho, tengo algunas dudas :

He leído en bastante sitios la manipulación de los precios de la plata y el oro a la baja con los futuros, esto va a ser a sí siempre? O que tiene que pasar para que acabe está manipulación?

Aún con lo anterior, recomiendas posicionarse en metales siempre en físico entiendo? Que previsión haces de cara a este 2018 para el precio de ambos?

Gracias por tus aportaciones, nos ayudas a muchos que no sabemos tanto.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2017)

Hola, Gorgoth: Bienvenido al hilo. Respecto a lo que me preguntas: las manipulaciones pueden durar mucho tiempo, aunque NO indefinidamente y eso creo que todos lo sabemos o deberíamos saberlo.

Mira, Gorgoth, la manipulación en los MPs puede durar "x" tiempo mientras sigan existiendo dos variables que lo permitan: una es que los Cortos sigan manejados por los Banksters que tienen la "pasta" suficiente para hacerlo y la otra es que no se produzca una debacle generalizada en los mercados. Esto último es lo que puede cambiar las "tornas" y ya sabes aquello de que el dinero es cobarde por naturaleza...

Yo SIEMPRE recomiendo posicionarse en MPs FÍSICOS, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata, y dejo la ponderación en los mismos al gusto del "consumidor"... Y también sigo pensando que la Plata sigue teniendo un potencial brutal porque "algo" se nos está "escapando"... mientras a otros NO, como es el caso de JP Morgan.

No tengo NI IDEA de si el Oro va a subir en el próximo 2018 y SIEMPRE he sostenido que la ruptura de los máximos en ese metal precioso se producirá en el trienio 2018-2020... Siendo condición INDISPENSABLE un cambio sustancial en las actuales condiciones económico-financieras, es decir que el "Cartel" pierda el Control que mantiene sobre todos los activos financieros y que la Economía global siga profundizando en su actual declive.

Por si te sirve de algo, de acuerdo a mí criterio, NO veremos un cambio sustancial en el precio del Oro hasta que se dejen atrás de forma clara, por tanto con volumen, los $1421,10 y luego se perfore una resistencia muy fuerte que existe en la zona $1502,30 - $1594,80.

Gorgoth, si nos has leído a los más habituales del hilo, estamos en una carrera de fondo y nos limitamos a realizar compras, en su mayor parte promediadas, con el fin de ATESORAR "algo" que nos ayude a solucionar los primeros problemas que podrían producirse.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (11 Dic 2017)

Otro articulo interesante sobre futuros, bitcoin y oro: Will The futures market do to Bitcoin what it did to gold?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches: He estado leyendo distintos artículos de medios especializados en los MPs y ha sido una constante la referencia al BitCoin. Es cuanto menos curioso por cuanto los más "metaleros" NO suelen ser próximos a la "moneda" digital o eso decían hasta hace poco... Bien, enlazo un artículo que va en la misma senda que apunté hace muy pocos días...

- How Bitcoin Killed Gold - The Daily Reckoning

En fin, ya veremos si se produce un "revolcón" en el BitCoin... pero lo que parece muy probable es que más de uno va a perder hasta la camisa ahí... 

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Dic 2017)

Lo que pienso yo es que el poder de la gran banca sobre las mineras para fijar precios es enorme. Estas mineras escarban la tierra con financiacion de la banca y eso se paga con onzas a bajo precio. Al menos hasta que llegue el peak gold o una crisis tipo la subprime de 2008, el oro es dificil que se dispare pues la mineria va surtiendo a la demanda actual.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2017)

Hola, bankiero: Está claro que las mineras extractoras de MPs están controladas por el "Cartel" de los Banksters... Básicamente, por dos razones fundamentales: las financian y, por otro lado, las presionan en los mercados de Futuros mediante Cortos masivos, así que el Control es ABSOLUTO y sólo se libran muy pocas mineras que son "solventes", es decir las que tienen una escasa o nula deuda y que es la auténtica losa que tiene el Sector.

No sé si estamos cerca o no del Peak Gold, pero no es menos cierto que la extracción de Oro está disminuyendo... Y, por otro lado, las condiciones actuales en el mundo económico-financiero son todavía peores que las que produjeron la Crisis subprime del 2008...

En fin, hay razones suficientes para pensar que el Oro volverá a ser alcista más pronto que tarde, aunque antes es posible que se profundice en la actual corrección y niveles cercanos a los $1216,90 son factibles e incluso un poco más abajo...

Y el caso de las mineras es muy peculiar por la enorme sobreventa que están teniendo y ya veremos si se alcanzan a ver precios similares o cercanos a los que se dieron a finales de 2015...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Dic 2017)

Me he encantado el post the B R A X T O N, especialmente la contundente frase "la libertad asusta". Es cierto que le debes total agradecimiento a los que te educaron en el pensamiento critico; sin esa educacion las probabilides de continuar siendo parte de la 'crowd" son altisimas salvo que te des cuenta (tarde, como en mi caso, pero siempre a tiempo).

En relacion con la "libertad nos asusta", creo que esta relacionado con que la "incertidumbre nos asusta" (hay un par de estudios muy interesantes de psicologia social en ese sentido), y es algo que hasta cierto punto es inherente a nuestra especie y luego se ve acentuado durante la educacion que recibimos. Es relativamente sencillo visualizar este ejemplo en ninyos pequenyos: pon a un/a nene/a a ver una pelicula de dibujos por primera vez... por lo general (hay excepciones), la primera y segunda vez la iran viendo pero inquietos, se iran levantando, volveran a sentarse, algunas veces miraran, etc... sin embargo, luego, ese mismo nene/a sera capaz de ver la misma pelicula un dia si, y el otro tambien, sin aburrirse y muy contento... la explicacion (aparte de que uno pudiera pensar que es porque le "mola mogollon") esta tambien relacionada con que el/la nene/a anticipa lo que viene a continuacion y se encuentra muy a gusto en su zona de confort, no tiene incertidumbre...

Eso esta tambien asociado con la toma de riesgos (diferentes personas, diferentes umbrales, y si se indaga un poquito en los entornos en los que crecieron, es relativamente sencillo comprender esta tolerancia al riesgo que tienen en comparacion con otros).

Definiviamente, a la gran mayoria (crowd), la libertad asusta.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, está de "moda" y es raro encontrar artículos interesantes que se salgan de la misma. Aquí os dejo uno que al menos es bastante coherente...

- Bitcoin: Las cosas del bitcoin que conviene preguntarse

Saludos.


----------



## racional (12 Dic 2017)

Todas las cryptos ya valen 1/16 aprox. de todo el oro fisico existente.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2017)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Me he encantado el post the B R A X T O N, especialmente la contundente frase "la libertad asusta". Es cierto que le debes total agradecimiento a los que te educaron en el pensamiento critico; sin esa educacion las probabilides de continuar siendo parte de la 'crowd" son altisimas salvo que te des cuenta (tarde, como en mi caso, pero siempre a tiempo).
> 
> En relacion con la "libertad nos asusta", creo que esta relacionado con que la "incertidumbre nos asusta" (hay un par de estudios muy interesantes de psicologia social en ese sentido), y es algo que hasta cierto punto es inherente a nuestra especie y luego se ve acentuado durante la educacion que recibimos. Es relativamente sencillo visualizar este ejemplo en ninyos pequenyos: pon a un/a nene/a a ver una pelicula de dibujos por primera vez... por lo general (hay excepciones), la primera y segunda vez la iran viendo pero inquietos, se iran levantando, volveran a sentarse, algunas veces miraran, etc... sin embargo, luego, ese mismo nene/a sera capaz de ver la misma pelicula un dia si, y el otro tambien, sin aburrirse y muy contento... la explicacion (aparte de que uno pudiera pensar que es porque le "mola mogollon") esta tambien relacionada con que el/la nene/a anticipa lo que viene a continuacion y se encuentra muy a gusto en su zona de confort, no tiene incertidumbre...
> 
> ...



La libertad es lo desconocido para una plebe educada en la cultura wannabe.

Lógico que asuste.

Los asesinos que manejan el mundo han creado un verdadero matrix basado en el consumismo, el aparentar, la desinformación y la des-educación que sólo genera esclavos que ceden sus vidas por cosas que no necesitan.

El elevator picth que mejor define a la sociedad occidental es:

*Normal is getting dressed in clothes that you buy for work, driving through traffic in a car that you are still paying for, in order to get to a job that you need so you can pay for the clothes, car and the house that you leave empty all day in order to afford to live in it*

¿alguien duda que la sociedad occidental serán los parias en las próximas 3 décadas?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2017)

Hola, bertok: Pues, la verdad, es que yo SÍ que dudo de que esta situación perduré durante tres décadas en Occidente... De todas formas, "parias" haberlos haylos AHORA MISMO, por tanto tampoco vamos a tener que esperar tanto. ¿Que se generalicen? Eso es lo que veo casi imposible...

Dentro de tres décadas, vamos a ver -el que lo vea...- cuánta población existe y qué reservas de recursos naturales existirán... Además, en un mundo donde la Codicia impera es bastante improbable que la actual situación persista tanto tiempo.

Y dejo algo que se "acomoda" a tu comentario...

- BREVE HISTORIA DE HENRY LUCE: UN PEQUEÑO EJEMPLO DE CÓMO FUNCIONAN LAS ÉLITES | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: Pues, la verdad, es que yo SÍ que dudo de que esta situación perduré durante tres décadas en Occidente... De todas formas, "parias" haberlos haylos AHORA MISMO, por tanto tampoco vamos a tener que esperar tanto. ¿Que se generalicen? Eso es lo que veo casi imposible...
> 
> Dentro de tres décadas, vamos a ver -el que lo vea...- cuánta población existe y qué reservas de recursos naturales existirán... Además, en un mundo donde la Codicia impera es bastante improbable que la actual situación persista tanto tiempo.
> 
> ...



El meollo es que la oligarquía ha creado un sistema en el que la mayoría de la población en España (y el resto de Occidente) es ESCLAVA.

Dejan escurrir sus vidas entre los dedos para pagar unas deudas de algo que no necesitan pero que consumen porque han sido educados para ello.

Yacerán ante la muerte y apenas podrán decir más que "yo serví a mi amo".


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2017)

Hola, bertok: Tienes bastante razón en lo que comentas... menos en lo último. Vamos a ver: Efectivamente, existen un Consumismo y una Codicia atroces que, además, se ejercen sin miramientos ni cuestionamientos de tipo ético. Perooooo no es menos cierto que en lo que yo conozco, es decir en la Historia, NO ha existido ninguna época más o menos dilatada en que la mayor parte de la Humanidad "no haya servido a sus amos". Es más, quizás, ahora sea de una forma más sibilina, pero no tan humillante como fue en el pasado.

Sin embargo, estamos hartos de ver que la gente sigue endeudándose, ya no por encima de sus posibilidades, sino que van más allá en la acumulación de la deuda y todo por "tener"... En fin, evidentemente, esto NO puede acabar bien, vamos NUNCA lo ha hecho, pero claro habría que "consumir" más Cultura para enterarse de qué va esta "película".

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: Tienes bastante razón en lo que comentas... menos en lo último. Vamos a ver: Efectivamente, existen un Consumismo y una Codicia atroces que, además, se ejercen sin miramientos ni cuestionamientos de tipo ético. Perooooo no es menos cierto que en lo que yo conozco, es decir en la Historia, NO ha existido ninguna época más o menos dilatada en que la mayor parte de la Humanidad "no haya servido a sus amos". Es más, quizás, ahora sea de una forma más sibilina, pero no tan humillante como fue en el pasado.
> 
> Sin embargo, estamos hartos de ver que la gente sigue endeudándose, ya no por encima de sus posibilidades, sino que van más allá en la acumulación de la deuda y todo por "tener"... En fin, evidentemente, esto NO puede acabar bien, vamos NUNCA lo ha hecho, pero claro habría que "consumir" más Cultura para enterarse de qué va esta "película".
> 
> Saludos.



Exacto, ahora te dan por el culo con caricias pero te dejan el bull roto.

El caer en el esclavismo en Occidente es mayormente una decisión tomada por la población.

Que los den por el culo pero que no arrastren a la poca gente ecente que todavía queda resistiendo.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# racional: El límite del mercado de BitCoin es de $275 mil millones frente al Oro en $8,3 billones. Incluso todas las criptomonedas combinadas tienen un límite de mercado de menos de $500 mil millones.

Esto que le comento es a día de ayer, de acuerdo a lo que he leído en un medio financiero americano. Está claro que estos datos referidos a las criptomonedas pueden subir bastante más, más o menos cómo pasó con los Tulipanes, con la diferencia de que ahora hay incorporados Claveles, Rosas, Jazmines, etc., etc.

Y dejo un buen artículo "metalero" referido a la Plata. Sumamente interesante para aquellos que seguimos confiando en el metal plateado...

CPM Group

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (13 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días
> ...
> 
> Y dejo un buen artículo "metalero" referido a la Plata. Sumamente interesante para aquellos que seguimos confiando en el metal plateado...
> ...



Gracias Fernando. Muy buen artículo.
Me ha encantado como el autor define muchos activos como IOUs energéticos. La creencia en que una empresa obtendrá beneficios en un futuro usando recursos energéticos que aún no están a su disposición es una aproximación muy interesante. Si vamos más allá....el FIAT sería también un IOU energético? Si el uso de energía para producir bienes de consumo cae...porque la demanda cae (falta de confianza) o porque la energía disponible (aka oil) se reduce p ambas a la vez (guerra), los bancos aumentan tasa de interés (no confían en que el deudor sea capaz de devolver el principal y los intereses, pues sus expectativas de uso energético se reducen) con lo que la creación de FIAT en el sistema se contrae con mayores tasas de interés y consecuentemente hay contracción de la economía y deflación.

Por tanto en épocas de reducido consumo energético los metales preciosos como “energy store of value” se aprecian. Son kWh en el “bolsillo” frente a la escasez imperante. Además sin gastos de mantenimiento y “opacos” para la política confiscatoria del gobierno. 

Y el mercado inmobiliario? IOU energético o depósito de valor?....aquí dejo abierto el debate por si alguien quiere opinar.


----------



## JohnGalt (13 Dic 2017)

bertok dijo:


> La libertad es lo desconocido para una plebe educada en la cultura wannabe.
> 
> .......
> 
> ...



No se si en las proximas tres decadas, pero la sociedad occidental no seran los unicos parias, se sumaran a los otros que ya existen por el mundo. De todas formas hace ya algunos anyos que lo es.

El elevator pitch es bueno, pero si subimos en un elevator normalillo al Burj Khalifa, me daria tiempo a anyadir algo que ahonda mas en el sinsentido actual (que para mi es lo mas cercano a ser un paria que existe):

... in order to afford to life in it, with a wife/husband that you married time ago and you can only see 3 hours per day, and with children that none of you are able to take care of because both do work for paying the clothes, car, home, fees and... the nursery you also need for them...

Hace anyos que la sociedad occidental esta formada de parias. Pero no les duele, porque estan anestesiados por las oligarquias y los anuncios de Coca-Cola (happy flower).

Y nos arrastaran a todos. Estoy con fernando en que tarde o temprano, no se cuando, habra limpieza... :-(


----------



## antonio1960 (13 Dic 2017)

*Hola Fernando*

Y a todos.
Solo dejar un comentario, sobre el bitcoin claro.

estuve a un tris de comprar algunos, no lo hice, y me arrepiento claro.

pero el escenario ha cambiado, la diferencia que veo es que antes todo el mundo iba largo. la entrada en el mercado de futuros propicia que alguien pueda ganar con las bajadas, ese alguien ya lo conocemos.

El bitcoin esta tan controlado ya como cualquier valor, moneda o producto. El modus operandi ya lo conocemos.

de todas formas mi simpatía y enhorabuena a los rebeldes y utópicos bizcoñeros, saludos.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 13:47 ----------




racional dijo:


> Todas las cryptos ya valen 1/16 aprox. de todo el oro fisico existente.





Y cinco veces más que toda la plata


----------



## Orooo (13 Dic 2017)

antonio1960 dijo:


> Y a todos.
> Solo dejar un comentario, sobre el bitcoin claro.
> 
> estuve a un tris de comprar algunos, no lo hice, y me arrepiento claro.
> ...




Yo me queria abrir cuenta en kraken... eso es un puto chiste, la pagina siempre esta colgada, yo creo que el 40% o mas del tiempo la pagina no funciona. No se como la gente tiene huevos de dejar su dinero en esos chiringuitos.
Al final, ni he conseguido crearme cuenta. Mi idea era hacermela y dejarla hay "por si" y por jugarme unos eurillos.

Lo mas gracioso es que si uno de esos chiringuitos peta, no pasa nada.


----------



## oinoko (13 Dic 2017)

Ya está implementada la herramienta de control de precios del bitcoin: El mercado de Futuros. 

Puede ser incluso que JP Morgan o alguno de los grandes quiera entrar largo en este nuevo invento, pero no a estos precios inflados actuales, hay que reventar la burbuja para comprar más bajo.

En las próximas semanas habrá una mala noticia con el bitcoin, noticia que provocaran ellos mismos y que se encargarán de que sea portada en todos los telediarios de las nueve: Que han hackeado un par de monederos o que han descubierto una vulnerabilidad en la cadena de bloques o vaya usted a saber!!. Se crea una mala noticia que sea medio cierta y a partir de ahí se adorna y se difunde lo suficiente para crear el pánico en todos los especuladores que han entrado en los últimos tres meses.

6 horas más tarde, a las 3 de la mañana inundarán el mercado de futuros de papelitos. La reacción en cadena alimentada por el pánico hará el resto, llevando el precio a una cuarta parte de lo que está ahora en pocos días.

Lo que pase luego ya es más difícil de prever, pero posiblemente lo mantengan abajo durante unos meses para poder acumular y a largo plazo vuelva a subir.

Saludos.


----------



## Quemado (13 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, evidentemente, esto NO puede acabar bien, vamos NUNCA lo ha hecho, pero claro habría que "consumir" más Cultura para enterarse de qué va esta "película".



Es interesante que hoy en día hay una muy marcada confusión entre "cultura" y "entretenimiento". Hoy en día todo es cultura. Los premios de cine. Las novelas. La música...


----------



## paketazo (13 Dic 2017)

oinoko dijo:


> Ya está implementada la herramienta de control de precios del bitcoin: El mercado de Futuros.
> 
> Puede ser incluso que JP Morgan o alguno de los grandes quiera entrar largo en este nuevo invento, pero no a estos precios inflados actuales, hay que reventar la burbuja para comprar más bajo.
> 
> ...



Todo esto es muy posible, pero nos olvidamos de algo.

Pongamos que JP por ejemplo quiere comprar baratito, y tira el mercado con todos los BTC que tenga para ir recomprandolos un peldaño más abajo, y así una y otra vez hasta llegar al sótano.

Bien, todo ok, así se manipula la renta variabla a diario...pero...

Y si entre medias aparece un nuevo actor o más de uno con capacidad de compra "ilimitada" al estilo de JP.

Hay muchos bancos, fondos, incluso por que no, manos fuertes de empresas privadas capaces de hacerse con el botín...

Al final, es posible que JP saque dinero con sus derivados, pero es posible que termine con menos BTC de los que tenía al iniciar la criba orquestada para tirar el precio.


Llegados a este punto, hay que entender si lo que queremos...o quiere el mercado es tener más fiat, o más BTC...por que si es el segúndo caso, nadie será tan tonto de tirar el precio de su activo a riesgo de no poder recomprarlo más abajo.

Todo es posible, pero el consenso es muy complicado entre buitres en medio de carroña para repartirse el botín equitativamente.


----------



## oinoko (13 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Todo esto es muy posible, pero nos olvidamos de algo.
> 
> Pongamos que JP por ejemplo quiere comprar baratito, y tira el mercado con todos los BTC que tenga para ir recomprandolos un peldaño más abajo, y así una y otra vez hasta llegar al sótano.
> 
> ...




Hablo de manipular el mercado con los futuros, ciertamente manipular el mercado de bitcoins, con bitcoins que tienes en el pendrive es complicado, pero el mercado de futuros permite a los “creadores de mercado” comprar uno y vender futuros de 100. Es decir, vender lo que no tienen.

Por otro lado, el valor de todos los bitcoins en el mercado equivale ya a varios años de producción anual de plata. Con la plata hace ya 40 años que nadie lo intenta porque los ultimos salieron trasquilados. 

El que intente mantener el precio bajo, posiblemente tenga el apoyo ilimitado de la FED. Alguien se va a atrever a jugar contra la FED?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# oinoko: Eran "habas contadas"... Eso SÍ, más de uno va a tener merecido lo que le vaya a suceder. Una cosa es confiar en "algo" por unas razones que uno determine y otra muy distinta que ello sólo tenga un objetivo: la especulación pura y dura de un Casino. Totalmente legítima, pero si las cosas salen mal, los "lloros" estarán de más... y, desde luego, NO van a despertar la pena de nadie que tenga dos dedos de frente.

# Quemado: Cultivarse NO es incompatible con "entretenerse"... Yo cuando leo un libro, por ejemplo de Historia, hago ambas cosas. Aunque está claro que NO es lo que realiza la mayor parte de la gente y que se ajusta a tu acertado comentario.

# paketazo: Tú, kikepm y otros sois "punto y aparte" en este "mundillo" de las criptomonedas, entre otras cosas porque tenéis unas "convicciones" asociadas a las mismas. Sin embargo, tú sabes tan bien como yo que NO es lo que mueve a la mayoría de sus fervientes seguidores y que acaban de llegar al "invento" financiero del Siglo (curioso que sea así...) HACE NADA... Tampoco hace falta explicarte a ti cómo se forman las Burbujas y también cómo acaban.

En este tema lo más probable es que el "invento" continúe hasta que el Sistema se haga con el Control del mismo o, simplemente, acabe eliminándolo y existen muchas maneras de hacerlo. El "aceite" NO hace falta "inventarlo"... Nació al mismo tiempo que el "vehículo". Y ya sabes a lo que me refiero... metafóricamente.

Y os dejo un interesante artículo...

- https://es.investing.com/analysis/e...aza-con-la-toma-de-control-de-la-ue-200219562

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (13 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo:
Estas haciendo las mismas cuentas que hacen los que preconizan "el patron oro" para justificar que el oro se vaya a 60.000 la onza.

Tu preconizas el "patron bitcoin". Creo que ambos patrones tienen las mismas probabilidades: Pocas.


----------



## racional (13 Dic 2017)




----------



## racional (13 Dic 2017)

Analistas afirman que Bitcoin podría estar influyendo en el precio del oro | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (13 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Analistas afirman que Bitcoin *podría estar* influyendo en el precio del oro | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Te lo traduzco: "podría estar" es lo mismo que "podría no estar".

En cuanto a "reserva de valor", este un término propio de un perfil de inversión conservador. La expectativa de una reserva de valor no es el crecimiento, sino la estabilidad a largo plazo, todo lo opuesto al bitcoin que es la inversión más volatil que se ha conocido jamás.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Dic 2017)

Bueno, pues ya está cumpliendo con otro de los requisitos para confirmar que es una burbuja clásica. Ya está en los medios de masas, con cursillos para inversores y todo.

Estos que quieren vender su producto a cambio de bitcoins que valen miles de euros más al día siguiente no son tontos, no... Veremos a ver lo que venden cuando valgan unos miles menos.


http://suscriptor.lne.es/economia/2017/12/13/fiebre-bitcoin-llega-asturias/2207772.html

Asturias se suma a la fiebre del bitcoin con ahorradores y empresarios interesados
El interés por la moneda virtual, cuyo valor ronda ya los 15.000 euros, crece en la región: "Es el futuro", dicen ahorradores y empresarios que participaron en un taller sobre su uso
josé luis salinas oviedo 13.12.2017 | 15:47
Alejandro Fernández, ayer, en el Talud de La Ería en Oviedo.
Alejandro Fernández, ayer, en el Talud de La Ería en Oviedo. IRMA COLLÍN

Fotos de la noticia

César Álvarez buscaba ayer en el Talud de La Ería de Oviedo ideas e información para ver cómo poder implantar el pago mediante bitcoins en el negocio de su novia. Es un centro especializado en tratar a niños con problemas de aprendizaje, de nombre Cima. Está convencido de que esta moneda virtual será la forma de pago del futuro y a no mucho tardar. Dice estar seguro de ello también Alejandro Fernández, el promotor de la asociación "Asturias, bitcoin y criptomonedas", que ayer celebró un taller, con una concurrida participación (72 participantes), para dar a conocer este sistema de pago que va ganando adeptos y popularidad al mismo tiempo que su valor despega como un cohete entre sospechas de que se trata de una burbuja a punto de explotar. Un bitcoin se cambiaba ayer por 14.771 euros. Aún así, la fiebre de las criptomonedas va calando también en Asturias.

"Lo que queremos saber es cómo abrirnos a este sistema de pago", añade Álvarez. Al ovetense le acompaña Héctor Pérez, que acude a la charla por unas razones muy similares, aunque también ve la otra cara del bitcoin. La de ser una inversión donde poder invertir una parte de sus ahorros. "Hay que moverse un poco y ya que los bancos no dan nada pues habrá que negociar por otro lado", explica.

Alejandro Fernández defiende que se trata de una moneda que es "totalmente transparente". Y comienza a explicar a los participantes en el taller cómo nacen, cómo se ponen en el mercado y cómo se pueden gestionar los bitcoins. Una de las principales características de esta moneda es que no se puede tocar. Todo es virtual y el monedero no se guarda en el bolsillo, si no en el móvil. Así consigue escapar del control de los reguladores.

El informático ovetense Noel Martín es de los que se logro hacerse tiempo atrás con una pequeña cartera virtual de bitcoins. Era cuando la moneda aún no estaba tan en auge. Reconoce que nunca ha comprado nada con esos pequeños ahorros que con el tiempo han ido revalorizándose como la espuma. De momento es complicado gastarlos, a no ser en compras por internet. Hay muy pocos negocios que los acepten. "De momento es solo para tenerlo ahí", apunta. Entre los asistentes al taller, aclara Alejandro Fernández, sí que había ayer algunos comerciantes o restaurantes que quieren comenzar a operar con esta moneda. "Hay mucho interés", señala.

A Noel Martín, más que las operaciones que se puedan hacer con la criptomoneda, le interesa toda la tecnología que hay detrás. "Soy programador informático y lo que realmente me atrae es si todo esto se va a poder utilizar para hacer otras cosas".

El de la fabricación del bitcoin es un tema complejo, añade Álvarez. La moneda florece en granjas de mineros informáticos. Pese al nombre no tienen mucho de romántico. Generalmente son enormes dependencias repletas de ordenadores y de ventiladores que consumen gran cantidad de energía. El objetivo de las computadoras es verificar mediante un complejo algoritmo que las transacciones que se realizan por internet con bitcoins son correctas. Es lo que se conoce como cadenas de confianza o, en inglés, "blockchain". "Una especie de gran libro de cuentas", añade Fernández. Cada diez minutos se genera uno de esos bloques en los que se recopilan las transacciones cerradas, cada vez más numerosas. Ese trabajo les reporta unos beneficios en forma de bitcoins a los propietarios de las máquinas.

Entre los participantes en el taller también había expertos en derecho. Es el caso de José Ramón Salinas, interesado, asegura, en el ver las implicaciones legales de esta tecnología. "Es el futuro, sin duda", añade.

El bitcoin ha dado un paso más al comenzar a cotizar en el mercado de futuros de Chicago, primer mercado regulado que se abre a la criptomoneda y que puede contribuir a contener su volatilidad. Un movimiento que Alejandro Fernández juzga de especulativo. Y cree que el valor de la moneda se desinflará algo. Su atractivo también tienta en Asturias.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: SÍ, la distancia a la Luna está en unos 384.000 Kms... Por tanto, algunos pueden esperar sentados a que sus sueños húmedos se hagan realidad.

Cada vez estoy más convencido de que detrás del mundo "monetario" digital está la misma mano que mece la cuna... Yo ni con un palo y tampoco me hace falta correr detrás de El Dorado. Eso SÍ, Suerte para aquellos que creen en el "proyecto" y mi total indiferencia para aquellos que sólo están ahí para especular y nada más...

Y dejo otro interesante artículo de Juan Laborda...

- España: pan y circo

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (14 Dic 2017)

Más bien es que los que mandan rápidamente toman en su provecho cualquier novedad.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Dic 2017)

Entro para comentar, que al final he sucumbido a los cantos de sirena cripto...poca cosa, más o menos lo que vale 1 oz. oro Libertad mexicana....para holdear y diversificar...todo dentro de las Top Ten (excepto bitcoin)...abro paraguas...8:


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Entro para comentar, que al final he sucumbido a los cantos de sirena cripto...poca cosa, más o menos lo que vale 1 oz. oro Libertad mexicana....para holdear y diversificar...todo dentro de las Top Ten (excepto bitcoin)...abro paraguas...8:



Con cabeza y dinero que no sea imprescindible, me parece una opción como cualquier otra.

Nadie sabe si te hará un 10X en un año, pero aun que pierdas 1/2 de lo invertido, tampoco te quitará el sueño.

otros gastan más en numeros de la lotería, con menos posibilidades estadísticas de tener premio.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2017)

TODO es POSIBLE... o NADA es IMPOSIBLE... Eso SÍ, la Luna sigue estando a 384.000 Kms...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Dic 2017)

Las criptos son como las punto.com en los 90.
De ahi saldra algun Amazon, Google o Ebay sin duda pero la mayoria de ellas va a ir a la quiebra por falta de usuarios.


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2017)

El país de las barras y estrellas...el país de los sueños y las libertades...una vez más:

Estados Unidos &apos;mata&apos; Internet tal y como lo conocemos acabando con la neutralidad de la red | tecnologia

Buenas noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- SPDR Gold Trust (ETF)(NYSE:GLD): Ron Paul's Survey Is Very Telling | ETF Daily News

Ron Paul es alguien muy relevante y, curiosamente, coincide con el pensamiento de muchos otros, entre los que me encuentro...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Dic 2017)

Como este foro se ha convertido en un lugar donde discutir de las criptodivisas y estas pretenden ser el nuevo oro, me permito postear estas reflexiones de un observador aficionado, con ánimo de polémica, como todo lo que escribo.


Bitcoin es una tecnología informática novedosa que intenta dar una solución a necesidades evidentes del sistema financiero internacional y que, supuestamente, sustituye con ventaja al mejor dinero, en mi opinión el único conocido hasta la actualidad: el oro (cuando mencione el “oro”, deberá leerse también “y la plata”). Así, es llamado “el nuevo oro” o el “oro 2.0”.

Expertos informáticos y usuarios que pretenden utilizar esta tecnología para aquello que ha sido implementada, coinciden en que presenta numerosos fallos de diseño que impide la función de medio de cambio que es una de las tres principales que definen lo que es el dinero: tiempos largos de resolución, comisiones elevadas, gasto insostenible de energía... Como reserva de valor, no sirve por su volatilidad y como unidad de cuenta tampoco, puesto que se ha de referenciar a otra moneda: el dólar, o el más etéreo tether. Así pues, parece claro que bitcoin ni es, ni está destinado a ser el nuevo dinero. Probablemente será sustituido por otra tecnología más eficiente, como bitorrent hizo desaparecer a Napster. Casi nadie cree que bitcoin seguirá teniendo algún valor como tecnología aplicable dentro de diez años. Otra cosa es la blockchain u otros sistemas de cadena de bloques que están siendo desarrollados y que tendrán su utilidad.

El aspecto burbujista de bitcoin es evidente. No voy a entrar en él. Muchos se hicieron ricos. Todavía existe un margen amplio para las ganancias...y para las pérdidas. En fin, es lo ya visto en innumerables ocasiones en la historia y dicho con las mismas palabras. Vuelvo a recomendar *Breve historia de la euforia financiera, de Galbraith*. Está todo ahí como si lo hubiera escrito ayer para el bitcoin. No hay que lamentarse de no haber entrado en bitcoin, como no nos lamentamos de haber entrado en Terra o no nos hicimos pasapiseros. Si entrásemos en todas las burbujas nos arruinaríamos enseguida, aunque acertásemos en una.

Esto que menciono aquí arriba no es original, se ha debatido mucho en todos los foros incluido este y se puede profundizar mucho más. Sin embargo hay algunos aspectos que no encuentro que sean motivo de debate, o este es muy escaso, y que yo considero principales: 1. uno es la influencia de bitcoin en el sistema financiero internacional predominante en los años posteriores a la crisis del 2007 y su efecto sobre la deuda, las divisas y el oro; 2. y el otro el aspecto político y sociológico de la cuestión.

1.	En cuanto al efecto del bitcoin sobre la oferta monetaria, las divisas y la deuda, es evidente que bitcoin está actuando como esponja succionadora de la enorme liquidez que las sucesivas rondas de expansión cuantitativa de los bancos centrales han lanzado al mercado y que no encuentran un sector rentable donde emplearse. Como esta política económica universal no ha logrado aquello que pretendía, principalmente que esa liquidez permease hacia abajo para que la inflación pusiera en marcha el proceso productivo y diluyese la deuda impagable, en algún sitio se tiene que instalar. 

El bitcoin, para sus defensores, tendría la cualidad del oro como extintor último de la deuda, como lo explica Antal Feteke y la absorberá toda provocando la "extinción del precio del oro/bitcoin" en términos fetekianos. Es decir ni el oro ni el bitcoin podrán cambiarse por divisas porque nadie las querría, al haberlas sustituido completamente como moneda de cambio con su propio valor intrínseco no referenciado a nada más que a sí mismo.

Pues bien, parece que estamos asistiendo al corrimiento de esa liquidez al bitcoin, que la está drenando. No podemos creer que cuatro frikis, que meten los tres mil euros que ahorraron cuando se mudaron a una habitación más barata en el piso patera que les alquilan los de la mafia nigeriana, están provocando esta subida estratosférica. 

En realidad, los asiduos de este foro deberíamos ver esto como algo conocido, puesto que todos llevamos años esperando que esto mismo suceda con el oro. En este sentido parece evidente que el bitcoin ha paralizado esta función esperada del oro como drenaje del exceso de liquidez y la ha sustituido. En mi opinión solo la ha pospuesto porque hay liquidez suficiente para todos y esta acabará llegando al oro, mucho más si el bitcoin peta. 

2.	En lo que respecta a los aspectos políticos, sociales y del bitcoin, considero que el discurso dominante entre sus entusiastas y partidarios convencidos es profundamente confuso y hasta inmoral y no es analizado en ningún foro.

Quizás el supuesto Satoshi era verdaderamente un altruista que imaginó el bitcoin como algo sumamente beneficioso para la humanidad, que iba a poner en funcionamiento fuerzas productivas que ahora están subempleadas por un sistema económico absurdo que nos lleva a la debacle. O quizá es todo una conspiración de la NSA para succionar el exceso de dinero en manos de las masas y que, cuando hayan logrado su objetivo dirán basta y desenchufarán la máquina y ahí se quedarán esos dólares: en el hiperespacio, en el otro mundo, en la nada. Y a ver a qué autoridad vas a reclamar.

Entre los fanáticos del bitcoin hay dos esquemas principales de pensamiento político: los libertarios y los libertarians. Socialistas y comunistas no hay, o no debería haber, pero con la confusión ideológica que se traen esta temporada no es seguro esto. Cuando encuentren la evidente opresión heteropatriarcal del bitcoin supongo que aparecerán en masa a denunciarlas, pero de momento no participan en el debate.

Los libertarios estarían en la tradición del anarquismo europeo de antes de la guerra civil española, donde encontró su culminación, y para ellos el bitcoin es la forma en que la humanidad va a alcanzar la independencia económica mediante uno de sus principales objetivos históricos: la abolición del dinero y de la adoración del becerro de oro. Gracias al bitcoin todos los intercambios serán justos y la igualdad se implantará en la tierra. Los gobiernos implosionarán porque no podrán oponerse al poder de la criptografía y ya no podrán controlar la masa monetaria ni crear deuda de la nada, principal fuente de su poder. La gente será feliz. Todo el mundo obtendrá lo que necesita del bitcoin.

Los libertarian o anarcocapitalistas u objetivistas aynrandianos, son los seguidores extremos de la ancestral desconfianza norteamericana por el poder de los gobiernos, que coartan la libertad del más fuerte de hacerse con la mayor parte de riqueza gracias a su superioridad y a su eficiencia para crear bienes que desea todo el mundo. Estos serían mayoría, aunque sean unos pobres funcionarios de Badajoz, demasiado inteligentes y curiosos para estar contentos con sus sustituciones como oficinistas que tramitan subvenciones en la Consejería de Igualdad.

Sus aspiraciones de enriquecimiento y libertad vital son legítimas desde el punto de vista personal, pero funestas en el plano político y social. Su discurso predominante, enfatizando las funciones del bitcoin como medio para mover capital sin control alguno por todo el mundo sin ser fiscalizado, sin pagar ningún impuesto, sin que ningún Montoro pueda imponer tasas o multas, es profundamente reaccionario. 

Señores; todos queremos y reclamamos al estado buenas autopistas, buenos hospitales, seguridad pública, paz social, que se garantice la igualdad de oportunidades... La inmigración masiva, la huida del tercer mundo, no es más que esa aspiración llevada a sus extremos. El estado de Uganda no me puede proporcionar ninguno de estos servicios, así que, en lugar de participar políticamente en resolver estos problemas en mi país, huyo a donde los hayan resuelto y a mi país que le den morcillas. Pero los impuestos para que estos servicios existan y sin los cuales no podría funcionar la red ¿quién los paga? Los de siempre: los humildes trabajadores del mundo real que crean bienes y servicios útiles en el mundo real.

Así vemos que en el sueño utópico de los bitcoñeros está el abandonar sus paises de origen, que consideran estados fallidos a destruir, y vivir sin patria en un mundo globalizado, donde solo volverán a EEUU o a España cuando necesiten de su sanidad de primer nivel, o de cualquier otro servicio que no proporcione el Estado que controle la playa donde le servirán unos camareros y unas putas que no tienen electricidad en sus chozas ni han oído hablar del bitcoin.

En esto reside su inmoralidad, en el afán individualista extremo que lleva a sus últimas consecuencias el proceso de destrucción de todos los lazos familiares, sociales y políticos que han construido a la humanidad desde sus inicios y que, en mi opinión, son la razón última por la que merece la pena vivir y morir. 

El individuo solitario y totalmente autónomo, sin obligaciones morales con nadie, es una distopía futurista que ha horrorizado a los grandes pensadores de la historia y que ya estamos empezando a vislumbrar en este inicio de siglo. Viejos a los que nadie visita mientras sus hijos viajan a Disneyworld con dinero prestado por el banco, niños abandonados con la consola en familias absurdas con padres de todos los sexos inventados últimamente, insolidaridad entre los trabajadores, falsos autónomos, explotación laboral, falta de honradez generalizada en las relaciones comerciales... 

En fin, ya es suficiente. No sé si se entiende lo que quiero expresar, que es aquella parte de los efectos de bitcoin que no suelen aparecer en el muy animado y excitante debate sobre esta nueva tecnología.


----------



## racional (15 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - SPDR Gold Trust (ETF)(NYSE:GLD): Ron Paul's Survey Is Very Telling | ETF Daily News
> 
> ...



De sorpresa nada, comprar Bitcoin ahora es como haber comprado oro en los años 70, esta en una edad early. Si algún dia llegara a meterse el mismo dinero que hay metido en el oro, cada bitcoin valdria $350,000, porque hay 350 onzas de oro por cada 1 bitcoin.


----------



## paketazo (15 Dic 2017)

*Kovaliov* el sueño húmedo no solo de los bitcoñeros si no de los oreros, y de muchos pensadores anarquistas, no es destruir al estado o al sistema, solo se pretende limpiarlo de parásitos que como el colesterol, hacen que las arterias del sistema colapsen y termine autodestruyéndose.

Yo no quiero un presidente, ni unos ministros, senadores, sistemas supranacionales, nacionales, regionales, provinciales y locales.

No quiero triplicidad en las fuerzas del orden, ni un sistema recaudatorio creado por y para empujar a una ballena moribunda a punto de explotar por haber devorado todo ser vivo que habite sobre la mar.

Loq ue pretendo es que el sistema se autoregule mediente sus componentes, que tu o yo, no deleguemos en terceros ni para guardar nuestro patrimonio, ni para elegir que ley de educación será mejor para nuestros hijos.


Todos y cada uno de nostros seremos responsable de presentar, valorar, y votar libremente la administración de nuestro sistema.

Que no haya presidente del gobierno, parlamento o senado, no implicaría que no tengas una mejor sanidad pública, o que haya una ley de dependencia, o unos servicios sociales con un rendimiento optimizado.

La idea del sistema que nos gobierna no es del todo mala, lo malo es delegarla en terceros ineptos e incapaces, eso no es permisible, y BTC podría ayudarnos en la medida de prohibirles su autofinanciación, una autofinanciación que yo denominaría como robo avalado por sus propias leyes.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: Ya que se ha permitido opinar, por lo menos debería haberse leído el artículo enlazado... Se lo explico: Ron Paul se sorprende del resultado de su encuesta, aunque eso es también "cuestionable", por cuanto sus seguidores son liberales y minoritarios en los EE.UU. si tenemos en cuenta los resultados electorales en ese país.

Él se reafirma en que lo más relevante como "dinero" sigue siendo el Oro y observa con simpatía el BitCoin, pero deja bien claro que NO lo ve como inversión... Más o menos lo que me sucede a mí: me parece una buena "idea" lo del BitCoin -y ya no entro en la "ensalada" que se ha montado alrededor del mismo...-, pero me despierta una gran DESCONFIANZA.

# paketazo: Eso que proclamas es algo que suscribimos la mayoría de los que andamos por este hilo, pero que el BitCoin sea una "herramienta" para lograrlo me parece bastante surrealista. En cualquier caso, quizás lo más conveniente será dejar pasar el tiempo y que sea el propio BitCoin quien demuestre lo que ahora es una mera utopía...

Y, paketazo, llevo muchas décadas estudiando la Historia y lo que sé es que imponerse a los "Sistemas" es poco menos que IMPOSIBLE. Desde Espartaco que se está intentando...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (15 Dic 2017)

Muchas cosas dichas.
La de Espartaco fue La tercera y última guerra servil
Kovaliov, de acuerdo contigo en muchas cosas menos en la idea de la individualidad estimulada por el btc, digamos que es un efecto colateral pero no la intención, lo que realmente busca es la igualdad, que se pierda el control de unos pocos (otra cosa es que se consiga)
Estoy de acuerdo en que las criptomonedas son buena idea y superan a las monedas nacionales pero las actuales tienen fallos, no terminan de convencer. Algo que falla es que tendría que aceptarlas todo el mundo no 200.000 personas y tendrían que circular.
Otra cosa, hay 16,000.000 de Bitcoin, el que el último se haya pagado por15000? Dólares no significa que haya entrado 16,000.000x15000 dólares, muchos habrán costado 20, 200, 2000, con lo que no se ha drenado tanto dinero


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Franmen: Las dos Guerras Serviles se circunscribieron a Sicilia y la rebelión de Espartaco adquirió una dimensión mucho mayor, aparte de que el personaje en sí es fantástico de estudiar, máxime si tenemos en cuenta que las fuentes que nos hablan de él son escasas. Creo que Espartaco fue un auténtico "liberal" dentro del contexto de la época y esto último no debemos olvidarlo a la hora de juzgar al personaje y su intento de Libertad mediante las armas. Tampoco tuvo otra opción ante un Sistema esclavista y que era la base del Imperio romano de aquellos tiempos.

Y dejo esto...

- WGC: 2018 Set To Be A Positive Year For Price of Gold and Investors - GoldCore Gold Bullion Dealer

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Dic 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El meollo es que la oligarquía ha creado un sistema en el que la mayoría de la población en España (y el resto de Occidente) es ESCLAVA.
> 
> Dejan escurrir sus vidas entre los dedos para pagar unas deudas de algo que no necesitan pero que consumen porque han sido educados para ello.
> 
> Yacerán ante la muerte y apenas podrán decir más que "yo serví a mi amo".



Se privan de lo unico que de verdad tenemos poco: EL TIEMPO


----------



## Orooo (16 Dic 2017)

******* dijo:


> Se privan de lo unico que de verdad tenemos poco: EL TIEMPO




Para mi es el unico oro que existe.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2017)

Hola, Negrofuturo: Gracias por el aporte y que es interesante. En línea con lo que pensamos la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí.

De todas formas, caben muchos "matices" sobre lo que en él se comenta. Por ejemplo, un escenario hiperinflacionario a escala mundial NO sería soportable por las estructuras actuales de nuestro mundo, así que probablemente vendría lo "siguiente"...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2017)

El tema de la inflación es muy complejo de analizar, hay muchos factores que suman y otros que restan. Y todos ellos con distinta intensidad y no variable en función del ciclo económico.

De forma general soy escéptico con el crecimiento de la inflación en su conjunto. El movimiento uniformemente acelerado (tendente a exponencial) de la tecnología es profundamente deflacionario.

La IA va a cambiar la faz de la tierra. La mayoría de la gente entiende por robotización al típico robot HW que se puede ver y tocar. Éstos van, ya están hace tiempo revolucionando los procesos productivos industriales.

Sin embargo la verdadera revolución y drama para las clases medias de occidente, donde el proceso de globalización ha ido estirpando las industrias y dejando las economías de servicios, viene e la robotización SW. Los Back Office de prácticamente cualquier industria española están llenos de lagarteranos y marujas que viven de hacer procesos ad-hoc, manuales y sin mucho sentido. Existen millones de empleos así, con buenas antiguedades laborales, buenos salarios, .... que VAN A DESAPARECER de raíz a medida que las matrices vayan automatizando sus procesos de negocio para reducir costes y mantener los márgenes empresariales que tan en entredicho están.

Viene mucha miseria y deflación por esa parte.

Por otro lado, sí que veo inflación en las materias primas, con cientos de millones de personas en el sudeste asiático adquiriendo hábitos de consumismo occidental. El mundo se transforma, cada vez más gente, y el proceso de transferencia de riqueza entre las distintas clases sociales y las distintas zonas geográficas apenas ha comenzado.

En conjunto veo deflación y los asesinos del monopoly van a continuar manipulando el precio de las cosas cada vez más y más.

Va a ser muy complicado vivir en Europa, y más en España, manteniendo los estándares de vida que se han disfrutado en los 25 años anteriores.


----------



## paraisofiscal (16 Dic 2017)

Me parece un poco de ciencia-ficción el hecho de que hablen que la cotización del oro pueda ascender a 65.000 USD o más, pero claro, viendo el absurdo creado en torno al Bitcoin, ya no es tan difícil de creer.

Y pensar que muchos nos conformaríamos con un X3 en Oro o Plata...


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2017)

No me chillen demasiado, en mi opinión el mayor catalizador o activo que tiene el oro hoy día es la expectativa de corrección seria en los mercados americanos.

Los mercados de renta variable son la inversión por excelencia en estos tiempos que corren. El oro, salvo cataclismo o amenaza de él, está perfectamente controlado y MANIPULADO por los asesinos globales y sus perros de Bancos de Inversión.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Dic 2017)

bertok dijo:


> No me chillen demasiado, en mi opinión el mayor catalizador o activo que tiene el oro hoy día es la expectativa de corrección seria en los mercados americanos.
> 
> Los mercados de renta variable son la inversión por excelencia en estos tiempos que corren. El oro, salvo cataclismo o amenaza de él, está perfectamente controlado y MANIPULADO por los asesinos globales y sus perros de Bancos de Inversión.




Los mercados de renta variable? No lo dirás por el Putibex 35. Los mercados bursátiles y los metales están fuertemente controlados, eso lo sabemos todos.

Ahora mismo el único mercado no controlado, altcoins y bitcoins, está desmadrado. Esa es la realidad de 2017. Creo que 2018 va a ser un año lleno de sorpresas, y habrá que estar muy despierto, sobre todo para poder mover el dinero sin demasiados sustos ni sorpresas.

Como decía otro conforero, el tiempo es el oro a día de hoy, que te permita prepararte para todo lo que se nos avecina.

Apasionantes momentos, en cualquier caso. Y tenemos la suerte de estar aquí para verlo y contarlo...de momento


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paraisofiscal: Yo, en su momento, pude vender mi Plata x4 y parte de ella también x5... Bien, NO vendí ni un gramo y ahora a "toro pasado" NO me arrepiento, pero no es menos cierto que podría haber vendido y recomprado más tarde o entrado en otro activo que estaba "barato" en aquellos momentos. De todas formas, sigo convencido de que en algún momento del tiempo su auténtico valor se verá reflejado en el precio.

¿Por qué NO el Oro a $60.000? Dicho así, parece un auténtico disparate, pero yo he estudiado las Hiperinflaciones y, en especial, la de la República de Weimar. Bien, la conclusión que saqué fue que los MPs, especialmente el Oro, fueron los auténticos "caballos ganadores". 

Lo importante del Oro NO es lo que marque la cotización, sino lo que se pueda adquirir con el mismo... Y vamos con un mero ejemplo...

Al comenzar la 1ª Guerra Mundial, la moneda alemana de 20 Marcos equivalía a $4,76, pero al finalizar la guerra casi NADIE tenía Oro... sino papel moneda. El Marco pasó de 320 Marcos por USD en 1922 a 4.200.000.000.000 de Marcos por USD el 20 de Noviembre de 1923...

Ahora, si te "trasladas" en el tiempo, cuál crees que fue el valor alcanzado por el Oro y también cuál fue su POTENTE valor adquisitivo... Sólo te diré que los pocos "ganadores" de aquella situación fueron los especuladores en MPs e Inmuebles.

Lo bueno de la Historia cuando se estudia es que se aprende mucho y ayuda a prepararse ante eventos que pueden ser iguales o parecidos...

# bertok: El Oro, y también la Plata, acabarán subiendo mucho, ya lo verás... Y "catalizadores" van a tenerlos de sobras. Ya ves cómo están los Bonos, las Bolsas, los Inmuebles (especialmente, en buena parte de Occidente), las criptomonedas, etc., etc.

Está claro que una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas llevaría en "volandas" al Oro y ya no te digo en el caso de un fortísimo Crack... Imagina un S&P 500 por debajo de los 900 puntos y NO hace tantos años que lo viví...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (16 Dic 2017)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ahora mismo el único mercado no controlado, altcoins y bitcoins, está desmadrado.



Este mercado nos esta mostrando que pasa cuando hay verdadero mercado libre, sin manipulaciones de bancos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2017)

# racional: Lo sigue "bordando"... ¿Desde cuándo la Especulación asociada al libre mercado es "buena"? Ja,ja,ja... Ya vería la "respuesta" que le daría un argentino, venezolano y otros que las pasan canutas un día sí y otro también...


----------



## PEPEYE (16 Dic 2017)

timi dijo:


> no dudo de que las criptomonedas podrían ser el dinero del futuro ,,, pero no tiene porque ser las que existen actualmente
> 
> esta claro , para mi , que están por la labor de que la gente se pase al btc y venda el oro que tienen::
> dejo como ejemplo este articulo , que para mi es de vergüenza ajena algunas de las cosas que se dicen
> ...



Pues como survivalista no extremo que soy te puedo asegurar que lo ultimo que pensaria es en tener bitcoins, claro que es una opinion personal, antes prefiero invertir en mecheros como moneda de trueque

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 19:35 ----------




Kovaliov dijo:


> No me importa que las mineras bajen, ya subirán.
> 
> Lo que me preocupa es que quiebren.
> 
> Y si las mineras tan endeudadas no pueden hacer frente a sus costes vamos a ver mucho dolor.



Caramba, no se me habia caido en eso. 
Pienso entrar en el mercado de los MP en enero pero cuando he leido este comentario seguramente oro y plata fisicos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2017)

Hola, PEPEYE: Mira, sigo muy cerca el movimiento "prepper", especialmente en los EE.UU. y, curiosamente, en el mismo está avanzando la "opción" del BitCoin. Cuanto menos es contradictorio, ya que el acceso a la Red sería bastante dificultoso o, probablemente, casi imposible dentro de los escenarios que ellos manejan. No me extraña que esa capacidad de penetración -y más en ese colectivo- sea producto de lo que a mí me parece una auténtica Burbuja.

En los MPs SIEMPRE es mejor ir en FÍSICO, ahora bien pronto van a haber mineras extractoras de MPs que van a estar a precios muy interesantes y aquí ya se trata de ir estudiando algunas de ellas. Una interesante y que NO es una recomendación es THM, aunque hay bastantes más, ya sean de mayor o menor tamaño. Eso SÍ, ten en cuenta que un sector muy endeudado, aunque no es menos cierto que también hay mineras con poca o nula deuda y reservas probadas muy relevantes. De todas formas, también has de valorar que ese sector es algo así como "cara o cruz", es decir puede generar grandes plusvalías y enormes "descosidos"...

Saludos.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Dic 2017)

joder aun quedan pardillos en este hilo...si quereis ganar pastuqui, pasaos al hilo de las altcoins, julais


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2017)

Bueno, pasando del "julai" de turno... Y os dejo esto que puede resultar interesante.

- FOMC Rate Hike Buy the News Bounce in Gold...Again! | Kitco News

Saludos.


----------



## PEPEYE (17 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, PEPEYE: Mira, sigo muy cerca el movimiento "prepper", especialmente en los EE.UU. y, curiosamente, en el mismo está avanzando la "opción" del BitCoin. Cuanto menos es contradictorio, ya que el acceso a la Red sería bastante dificultoso o, probablemente, casi imposible dentro de los escenarios que ellos manejan. No me extraña que esa capacidad de penetración -y más en ese colectivo- sea producto de lo que a mí me parece una auténtica Burbuja.
> 
> En los MPs SIEMPRE es mejor ir en FÍSICO, ahora bien pronto van a haber mineras extractoras de MPs que van a estar a precios muy interesantes y aquí ya se trata de ir estudiando algunas de ellas. Una interesante y que NO es una recomendación es THM, aunque hay bastantes más, ya sean de mayor o menor tamaño. Eso SÍ, ten en cuenta que un sector muy endeudado, aunque no es menos cierto que también hay mineras con poca o nula deuda y reservas probadas muy relevantes. De todas formas, también has de valorar que ese sector es algo así como "cara o cruz", es decir puede generar grandes plusvalías y enormes "descosidos"...
> 
> Saludos.



Respecto al movimiento prepper recuerdo haber leido una entrevista a un superviviente , creo que de la guerra de bosnia, durante el relato no recuerdo que mencionara nunca el tema del dinero fisico como determinante, el bitcoin ni existia, si comento que si tuviera que enfrentarse otra vez a ese infierno se proveería de una buena cantidad de mecheros como elemento de trueque
Respecto a invertir en empresas mineras entiendo que es un riesgo , como casi todo, mirare ese valor
Saludos

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 07:27 ----------




racional dijo:


> Este mercado nos esta mostrando que pasa cuando hay verdadero mercado libre, sin manipulaciones de bancos.



¿Tu crees que nadie manipula ese valor ? ¿Por fin la humanidad ha descubierto el bálsamo de fierabras ?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2017)

Hola, PEPEYE: Dentro del Survivalismo ya sabes que hay diferentes niveles de "extremismo", de menor a mayor escala y dependiendo del carácter del evento, ya sea un cataclismo, una guerra, etc., etc. El "dinero" en su formato "papel" NO suele valer para casi NADA en las fases más avanzadas y ahí ya funciona lo que SIEMPRE lo hizo en el pasado: el trueque. Y aquí entra desde un mechero, a una botella de whisky y lo que te quieras imaginar...

De todas formas, conviene recordar que han existido distintos tipos de "monedas" en situaciones "especiales" y no tan alejadas en el tiempo. Por ejemplo, en los campos de concentración alemanes de la 2ª Guerra Mundial casi todo giraba en torno al... ¡cigarrillo!

Respecto a las mineras de MPs si no conoces bien el sector es mejor que te fijes en las compañías que se dedican al Streaming y que apenas han notado las caídas de los MPs. Cuando éstos suban, lo harán en menor medida que otras mineras, pero el riesgo queda mucho más limitado. Te doy las cinco que para mí son interesantes en estos momentos: Franco-Nevada (FNV), Osisko Gold Royalties (OR), Royal Gold (RGLD), Sandstorm Gold (SAND) y Wheaton Precious Metals (WPM). Todas ellas son buenas si el mercado de MPs acaba tirando para arriba y ya te digo que se han comportado muy bien en las caídas y, quizás, la excepción esté ahora mismo en Osisko, pero esa compañía tiene unos excelentes fundamentales.

Y a racional ya lo irás conociendo... Le da el "toque de humor" al hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Dic 2017)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Pues como survivalista no extremo que soy te puedo asegurar que lo ultimo que pensaria es en tener bitcoins, claro que es una opinion personal, antes prefiero invertir en mecheros como moneda de trueque
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 19:35 ----------
> 
> ...



Me parece que la plata está dando la vuelta. Los indicadores técnicos parecen señalarlo, aunque no soy un experto en esto. Las mineras llevan una semana de subida. Nadie puede saber cuando se dispararán, pero el que esté fuera en ese momento le pasará como con el bitcoin.

No tengo duda de que los metales iniciarán pronto un rally que no será como el de bitcoin, pero casi. Como se dice que el último dólar lo gane otro, pues el último ahorro que lo haga otro, también.

Mi convicción no se basa en argumentos psicológicos, políticos, económicos o sociales, si no en la física y las matemáticas, que van a misa. 

Yo soy un prepper también desde la locura de los pisos, a primeros de siglo. En esos años creí que todo se iba al carajo, pero consiguieron superarlo creando la burbuja que es la madre de todas las burbujas. Los movimientos que se preparan en la FED y el BCE para principios de año sugieren que quieren ralentizarla.

Por eso creo que los gobiernos no se preocupan del bitcoin. Se trata de una cantidad ridícula comparada con el resto de la estafa financiera. Solo es una sub burbuja infinitesimal de la inmensa burbuja de la deuda. Nada más hay que echar un vistazo a ese gráfico genial que se publica por ahí arriba. Para que el bitcoin pudiera absorber eso necesitaría la energía de toda la galaxia.

Pero yo no soy un prepper del colapso nuclear, que me la sopla. No me gustaría sobrevivir a eso, de algo hay que morir y sería una forma espectacular y rápida de escapar a la masacre y la tortura que se practica a diario en los hospitales.

Yo soy un prepper del holocausto del estado del bienestar y la bomba atómica de las pensiones. Me queda poco más de una década para la jubilación y para entonces no quedará ni el recuerdo de lo que tenemos ahora. Y la gente seguirá votando al PPSOE sin más problemas. Eso también son matemáticas y ya está legislado, aunque los sindicatos traidores que firmaron la reforma de las pensiones callen como afogaos.

Compro mineras para diversificar el riesgo y la liquidez, pero siempre dentro de los metales, no me interesa nada más, tan convencido estoy de lo que viene. Ahora, no animo a nadie a que haga lo mismo. Hay que tener colchón para soportar posibles pérdidas de la mitad o más. Solo con que se volviese a niveles de enero de 2016 las mismas caídas serían del 50 por ciento, mínimo. 

Eso sí, si el poco dinero que metí en las mineras y en bullion vault lo hubiese metido en el bitcoin cuando ya tenía el wallet y ya había configurado todas las cuentas, ahora tendría 15 o 20 millones de euros, no es broma esto. Pero tampoco se me hubiera ocurrido meterlo todo, solo pensaba en dos o tres mil euros, para probar. O sea, uno o dos millones. Por supuesto, no hubiera llegado hasta aquí, lo hubiera sacado a 3000 o antes.


----------



## PEPEYE (17 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, PEPEYE: Dentro del Survivalismo ya sabes que hay diferentes niveles de "extremismo", de menor a mayor escala y dependiendo del carácter del evento, ya sea un cataclismo, una guerra, etc., etc. El "dinero" en su formato "papel" NO suele valer para casi NADA en las fases más avanzadas y ahí ya funciona lo que SIEMPRE lo hizo en el pasado: el trueque. Y aquí entra desde un mechero, a una botella de whisky y lo que te quieras imaginar...
> 
> De todas formas, conviene recordar que han existido distintos tipos de "monedas" en situaciones "especiales" y no tan alejadas en el tiempo. Por ejemplo, en los campos de concentración alemanes de la 2ª Guerra Mundial casi todo giraba en torno al... ¡cigarrillo!
> 
> ...



Gracias por todo Fernando, ya tengo tarea para el domingo y por la aclaracion sobre el forero racional , al que espero no haber molestado
Saludos


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, PEPEYE: Dentro del Survivalismo ya sabes que hay diferentes niveles de "extremismo", de menor a mayor escala y dependiendo del carácter del evento, ya sea un cataclismo, una guerra, etc., etc. El "dinero" en su formato "papel" NO suele valer para casi NADA en las fases más avanzadas y ahí ya funciona lo que SIEMPRE lo hizo en el pasado: el trueque. Y aquí entra desde un mechero, a una botella de whisky y lo que te quieras imaginar...
> 
> De todas formas, conviene recordar que han existido distintos tipos de "monedas" en situaciones "especiales" y no tan alejadas en el tiempo. Por ejemplo, en los campos de concentración alemanes de la 2ª Guerra Mundial casi todo giraba en torno al... ¡cigarrillo!
> 
> ...



Las mineras han sido un buen negocio si entraste en enero de 2016, se han revalorizado un 100% de media. Incluso si entraste en enero de 2017 han subido de media. Otra cosa es que yo elegí con el culo y voy perdiendo un 18%, principalmente por hacer caso de un artista de los gráficos, el futurismo y la jerga técnica que escribe por ahí arriba, pero bueno, es asumible. Mea culpa. Lo considero el precio a pagar por aprender lecciones que no tienen precio. 

Una lección: Es mentira eso de que hay que invertir con el rumor y vender con la noticia. Es al revés. Invertir con la noticia y vender con el rumor.

Otra: cuanto menos se le entienda al gurú de turno, más vendehumos es el julay.

Ya dije que fui jugador de póker. Y en póker, si juegas con garbanzos, no aprendes nunca.

También es verdad que si hubiera hecho caso a otro artista, este sí verdadero, un insider que avisó un día antes, Tradingmetales, estaría ganando un 18% en vez de perderlo: total, un 36% de menos. 

Tampoco te hice caso a ti, que avisaste que era pronto para entrar y tenías razón.


----------



## PEPEYE (17 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Las mineras han sido un buen negocio si entraste en enero de 2016, se han revalorizado un 100% de media. Incluso si entraste en enero de 2017 han subido de media. Otra cosa es que yo elegí con el culo y voy perdiendo un 18%, principalmente por hacer caso de un artista de los gráficos, el futurismo y la jerga técnica que escribe por ahí arriba, pero bueno, es asumible. Mea culpa. Lo considero el precio a pagar por aprender lecciones que no tienen precio.
> 
> Una lección: Es mentira eso de que hay que invertir con el rumor y vender con la noticia. Es al revés. Invertir con la noticia y vender con el rumor.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el consejo, de momento mi idea es centrarme en MP fisicos, como una forma de diversificar mi cartera de inversiones , no obstante trato de aprender lo maximo posible de aquello que me llama la atencion y si me parece interesante pruebo y valoro tanto los consejos,que entiendo no son recomendaciones, como las advertencias y al final tengo claro que el responsable ultimo de la decision soy yo
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Kovaliov: Yo conozco el BitCoin desde que costaba $5 y fue en unos tiempos bastante inseguros si los recuerdas. Me estoy refiriendo al año 2011 cuando los MPs se dispararon por razones que ahora se buscan "justificar" en el BitCoin... Entonces se especulaba con el hundimiento de la zona Euro y de la moneda "única". Bien, ya te digo que entonces NADIE encendió una simple "chispa" para que se aceptará esa criptomoneda y por aquel entonces sólo se conocía esta y NO existía la "ensalada" que ahora se ha montado alrededor de ella.

Mira, Kovaliov, conozco bien el mundo del Ahorro/Inversión y en modo alguno me lo planteé. Es que, además, viniendo del mundo de la Especulación hubiera vendido nada más doblarse. Otra cosa muy distinta es que el "proyecto" en sí me hubiese gustado e interesado, de manera que colocase una pequeña cantidad a "fondo perdido", algo así como jugar a la Lotería... Entonces habría acertado de pleno y claro que a "toro pasado" todos podemos lamentarnos, aunque NO es mi caso, ya que NO soy codicioso por naturaleza y busco más preservar lo que tengo.

En un mundo "X", Kovaliov, los MPs van a superar a cualquier "invento" de los tiempos modernos, independientemente de que cuando pase la "fiebre" ya veremos en qué queda el BitCoin y "sucedáneos". Si las Burbujas actuales se siguen manteniendo, ya no vendrá de una más... Y eso SÍ, que cada cual entienda dónde mete su dinero y no le vaya a suceder lo que a este individuo...

- storybreak stars<\/title><path d="M5.146 9.01l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.985.693-1.197-3.213-1.67 3.213-1.638-.693-1.197-3.056 1.953L5.147 0H3.76l.158 3.623L.893 1.67.2 2.867l3.214 1.638L.2 6.175l.693 1.197 3.025-1.985L3.76 9.01m21.386 0l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.9

En fin, lo que digo SIEMPRE: que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que quiera, pero que también NO aplique el "victimismo" si las cosas no le salen cómo él esperaba o deseaba...

Normalmente, Kovaliov, cuando pasan unos días después de las subidas de las tasas de interés en los EE.UU. las mineras de los MPs suelen reaccionar al alza y ya se está comprobando en varias de ellas. Y tampoco es "dramático" perder de forma latente un 18% de la inversión en una acción... Tal y como esta el sector "platero" es fácil que consigas recuperar tu dinero y bastante más, aunque eso dependerá de la "paciencia" que puedas tener.

De tus comentarios me quedo con tu alarma respecto a la evolución futura de la Sanidad y de las Pensiones en nuestro país, aunque este asunto empieza a ser alarmante en todo el mundo "desarrollado"... Y tiene "gracia" que uno bendiga los años que van transcurriendo para "llegar", después de toda una vida de curro. Afortunadamente, a mí me quedan unos pocos "telediarios" para que me "toque" algo que luego no respetarán...

# PEPEYE: Haces lo correcto: preguntas, te informas bien y luego decide por ti mismo. Un gran error es hacer caso sin más a lo que se recomienda por Internet y más en materia de Ahorro/Inversión. Eso es válido para los MPs, BitCoin, Acciones, Bonos, etc.,etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (17 Dic 2017)

Buenas tardes.
Pregunta de ignorante total:

Las acciones de las mineras las comprais para una cartera de largo plazo o por el contrario para corto\medio plazo?


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Kovaliov: Yo conozco el BitCoin desde que costaba $5 y fue en unos tiempos bastante inseguros si los recuerdas. Me estoy refiriendo al año 2011 cuando los MPs se dispararon por razones que ahora se buscan "justificar" en el BitCoin... Entonces se especulaba con el hundimiento de la zona Euro y de la moneda "única". Bien, ya te digo que entonces NADIE encendió una simple "chispa" para que se aceptará esa criptomoneda y por aquel entonces sólo se conocía esta y NO existía la "ensalada" que ahora se ha montado alrededor de ella.
> 
> ...



A ver, no es una queja. Las mineras son una parte pequeña de mi cartera y ya dije que lo mismo que bajaron,subirán. Nadie, ni el mayor experto puede acertar el tempo. Solo es un cálculo de probabilidades, pero he aprendido en el poker lo que es la varianza.

En cuanto al bitcoin, solo lo menciono a modo de comentario, como comparación con los metales. Ya he explicado como lo veo y por eso no puse un duro en él. Si no me decidí cuando valía a 40, menos a 17000. 

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Dic 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Pregunta de ignorante total:
> 
> Las acciones de las mineras las comprais para una cartera de largo plazo o por el contrario para corto\medio plazo?



En mineras llevo dos años. Las compré porque no quería acumular más físico. No es cierto eso de que solo tienes los metales que posees en mano porque también están sometidos a riesgo. Riesgo albanokosovar, riesgo de Alzheimer, riesgo de incendio... Cada poco aparece un tesorillo de época romana lleno de aureos que su dueño no pudo ir a recoger por diferentes razones... Si tienes que salir por patas, cargar con 20 kilos de plata o 50 onzas de oro o 300 soberanos, no es muy recomendable. Me parece que ibas a espichar pronto. En físico no vendo, es engorroso y no es esa su función

Bullionvault merece la confianza que cada uno considere. En el papel es una idea bien desarrollada y con bastante prestigio pero eso no lo posees en tu mano, está claro. Ahora, como instrumento para hacer trading con el oro es cojonudo, aunque las comisiones son un poco altas. Sin embargo yo no lo he utilizado para eso y casi no he vendido ni comprado, aunque tengo que empezar a hacerlo ahora que entiendo un poco el mercado.

En general, no me interesa el trading y he comprado mineras no para especular sino por la certeza de que, aunque algunas no serán rentables, el sector está muy barato. Por otra parte, la rentabilidad de una mina es algo muy relativo. Yo soy de Asturias y de niño pasaba a menudo delante de una mina romana abandonada en el concejo de Tapia. Asturias y el norte de León fue la región del imperio que más oro le suministró. En Belmonte hay una mina en explotación, la única de España, desde hace casi 30 años. Narcea Gold Mines desapareció y, después de unos años, la reabrió Orvana y ahí sigue. Osea, que el metal está ahí, y que la mina funcione o no depende de la coyuntura del mercado aunque las mineras vayan desapareciendo. Como desapareció la concesión que llevaba las Médulas en tiempo de los romanos. Topónimos en Asturias: Valledor, Valle Furado... Dos mil años cerradas y otra vez en marcha.

Una pérdida del 18% ni la considero, ni me preocupa, pero he descubierto que no puedes estar en acciones sin especular un poco, porque si no te pierdes las subidas y palmas en las bajadas. En realidad no se trata de acumular dinero, si no de ir aumentando tus acciones. Yo lo veo así. Digamos que hago trading de medio plazo. No vendo en pérdidas, solo en ganancias cuando me parece que van a bajar. De media tengo una acción dos meses, más o menos y tengo acciones de unas diez mineras.

Pero vuelvo a decir que yo solo escribo aquí para aclarar, debatir y ordenar mis ideas, no para inducir a nadie a comprar nada. Doy una opinión no cualificada y no invierto más que lo que me sobra. Si lo perdiese todo,seguiría viviendo igual, aunque me jodería, pero eso no va a suceder, porque el valor de los metales lo entiende todo el mundo desde el primero que vio una pepita.

Y el bitcoin no me preocupa ni un pijo, ni para bien ni para mal. Creo que ya he explicado en mis anteriores post como lo veo. No entraré en criptomonedas hasta que no les vea una utilidad práctica. Cuando una me demuestre que es aceptada para comprar y vender de manera universal y se pueda ahorrar en ella legalmente, compraré. Pero me parece que le falta muchísimo a esto. Burbujas habrá siempre y si queréis probar suerte, no tardará en aparecer otra oportunidad.

Por cierto, agradezco sinceramente a todos sus aportaciones, más o menos valiosas. Todas ayudan a hacerse una idea. Y gratis. No se puede pedir más.


----------



## J.Smith (17 Dic 2017)

Desde mi desconocimiento . Pienso que el bitcoin con todas sus virtudes , no es mas que la enesima maniobra para desviar las atención de los MPs.


----------



## paraisofiscal (17 Dic 2017)

J.Smith dijo:


> Desde mi desconocimiento . Pienso que el bitcoin con todas sus virtudes , no es mas que la enesima maniobra para desviar las atención de los MPs.



También lo pienso yo.

Por ahí también se cuenta que se pretende "limpiar" el mundo de todo el dinero inyectado con los QE1, QE2 y QE3 por medio de esta invención de padre desconocido. Si alguien entiende de estos temas estaría bien que lo explicara porque tampoco se como afectaría tal planteamiento en economía a escala global.

Por cierto, nadie conoce al tal Satoshi Nakamoto, pero es bien curioso el hecho de que bitcoin utiliza algoritmo SHA-256 y que este es a su vez es una creación de la NSA, con lo que queda la enorme duda de que exista una backdoor o un control y rastreo total de los bitcoins...


----------



## PEPEYE (17 Dic 2017)

Pocos dias he disfrutado y aprendido tanto en un intenso dia leyendo diferentes blogs como hoy, hacia tiempo, me recuerda al flash que tuve cuando vi por primera vez "La gran apuesta"
Ahora toca reposar las ideas , volver a leer y tomar decisiones , pero el tema de los MP es casi para hacer una pelicula
Gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Orooo: Yo cuando he entrado en mineras ha sido para intentar ganar dinero, luego para Especular... Hay que diferenciar entre ser accionista de una minera de MP y tener la posesión FÍSICA en los MPs... Pueden parecer lo mismo, pero NO es así.

# Kovaliov: Te entendí perfectamente y, simplemente, estuve debatiendo contigo sobre lo que comentabas. Está claro que ni a ti ni a mí nos convence este "rollo" del BitCoin y vamos a seguir con nuestras particulares "apuestas"... Como bien dices, ambos utilizamos "dinero" que es un "excedente", de manera que el riesgo es más emocional que patrimonial o al menos así lo entiendo yo, aunque no es menos cierto de que los MPs FÍSICOS están ahí y esos forman parte del Patrimonio REAL, vamos que NO están en las "nubes"...

# J.Smith: NO, necesariamente... Si entramos en el terreno "conspiranoico" hay mejores razones que la que apuntas.

# paraisofiscal: Ya he comentado que "conozco" el BitCoin desde hace tiempo. Es más, ya debatía sobre él... allá por el 2011 cuando escribía en otro foro. NUNCA me ha llamado la atención y, quizás, ahora lo siga más de cerca por las "implicaciones" que pudiera tener o las "artimañas" que podrían haber detrás del mismo. Lo que estoy haciendo es intentar informarme bien sobre este "invento".

Existen muchas teorías sobre quién o quiénes pueden estar detrás de este "proyecto" tan "altruista"... Por ejemplo, lo que comentas: que sea una operación secreta de la NSA y que el Satoshi Nakamoto sea un mero pseudónimo creado por la misma NSA. Esta teoría también opina que la NSA tiene acceso de puerta trasera al algoritmo SHA-256 y que, obviamente, contrarrestaría la afirmación de que BitCoin es totalmente seguro.

También existe una teoría bastante interesante y que dice que Satoshi Nakamoto es en realidad AI, es decir una pieza de inteligencia artificial creada por un Gobierno "X"...

Otra teoría más rocambolesca es la que afirma que es la obra de cuatro empresas asiáticas: "Sa" de Samsung, "toshi" de Toshiba, "Naka" de Nakamichi y "moto" de Motorola...

A mí, particularmente, SÍ que me llamó la atención de que "Satoshi" en japonés significa "inteligente" y eso es algo que escribí hace años en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (17 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> "...Eso sí, si el poco dinero que metí en las mineras y en bullion vault lo hubiese metido en el bitcoin cuando ya tenía el wallet y ya había configurado todas las cuentas, ahora tendría 15 o 20 millones de euros, no es broma esto. Pero tampoco se me hubiera ocurrido meterlo todo, solo pensaba en dos o tres mil euros, para probar. O sea, uno o dos millones. Por supuesto, no hubiera llegado hasta aquí, lo hubiera sacado a 3000 o antes."



Seguramente no, no tendrías ese monto que pensabas.

La mayoría de early adopters, hablo de los compradores o minadores de BTC, se salieron en las primeras oleadas alcistas...cone sto me refiero a quién tenía por ejemplo 10.000BTC minados a costo 0, es muy probable que los vendiera por 0,01$ o sea 100$ al cambio.

Los que compraron a 1$ 100 BTC es posible que los soltaran a 1,50$

Esto ayudó a su distribución uniforme, y a que cada vez se extendiera más su uso, si todos los early supieran que BTC valdría loq ue vale, nadie hubiera vendido, y el invento hubiera fracasado antes de comenzar.

Con el oro sucede más bien lo contrario, los que lo adquieren a 1000€ la Onza, lo hacen (hablo de físico), con expectativas de protección, ahorro largoplacista, o simple atesoramiento diversificado de su riqueza, o sea, que aun que ven al oro a 1500€, no lo cambiarán probablemente por billetes.

Por ejemplo hablaba el otro día con mi primo, informático pata negra, y me dijo que el fue de los primeros mineros de BTC y que vendió todo según lo minaba, que para él, era solo una manera de obtener un dinero extra, y que de no haberlo vendido hoy sería mil millonario.

Otro ejemplo sucede en bolsa, pensad en google o Apple ¿quién mantiene desde hace años esas acciones tras ver sus revalorizaciones?

La mayoría de accionistas iniciales no institucionales ya han liquidadod sus posiciones.

¿bitcoin subirá más?

Bueno, yo no lo sé, pero la que si veo ahora mismo, es que el precio ha actuado de resorte publicitario extendiendo su demanda a todo hijo de vecino.

¿es eso algo positivo?

Pues si lo valoramos como una manera de distribuirlo, sí, es positivo.

Si lo valoramos como un modo de autoaprendizaje de la masa, sí, también lo es.

Pienso que sucederá algo similar en el oro en cuanto rompa máximos históricos, y al gente "masa" se volverá un poco loca intentando tener su porción de pastel (oro/plata...)

Un saludo y muy buena semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2017)

Hola, paketazo: Ciertamente, es como comentas, al menos en lo que yo conozco. Sé de personas que entraron en BitCoin, pero conforme iba subiendo lo materializaban o hacían un pequeño trading con el mismo. Y debe ser así porque NO he observado cambios aparentes en su "fortuna" personal.

En tiempos más cercanos, lo más factible es que se haya entrado con un dinero que hizo fuertes plusvalías en poco tiempo y se recuperase el principal más unos "intereses" por el riesgo asumido, para luego seguir dentro de ese "mundillo" pero poniendo en juego parte de lo ganado... Y luego vienen los que han entrado en pocos meses atraídos por los "Cantos de Sirenas".

Si recuerdas, paketazo, hace unos meses dije que BitCoin podía subir mucho y a día de hoy todavía NO ha alcanzado el "precio objetivo" que me dí a mí mismo y que compartí con un gestor profesional mientras comíamos. Él todavía me lo recuerda... Y NO voy a comentar dicho precio porque lo dije como un "número redondo" y por dar uno, ya que si bien es cierto que NO entiendo este "producto", SÍ que conozco la condición humana...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (18 Dic 2017)

_El bitcoin y las acciones convierten al oro en un activo que "no importa a nadie" - elEconomista.es

El bitcoin y las acciones convierten al oro en un activo que "no importa a nadie"

El precio del oro ha caído un 6% desde máximos de septiembre
Los flujos de dinero se marchan hacia el bitcoin y las acciones

El precio del oro ha caído un 6% desde que en septiembre superase los 1.350 dólares por onza. Parece que una combinación de crecimiento económico, el auge de las criptodivisas y el buen momento de la renta variable, están dejando olvidado al activo del que todo el mundo se acuerda cuando hay turbulencias.

Los hedge funds o fondos de cobertura están reduciendo sus apuestas alcistas sobre el oro. Parece que los flujos de dinero se dirigen hacia inversiones más emocionantes como las acciones y las criptomonedas, que hacen que las inversiones refugio, como el oro, parezcan aburridas.

Los gestores de dinero han reducido sus apuestas por el oro al ritmo más rápido en los últimos cinco meses, mientras que el precio de esta materia prima está cerca de sufrir su peor caída en los últimos trimestres. Los especuladores tiran la toalla dado que el metal no logra mantener los aumentos que llevaron los futuros al mayor nivel en un año en septiembre.

Aunque es cierto que este metal precioso ha experimentado algunos incrementos modestos en los últimos tiempos, su comportamiento sigue palideciendo en comparación con el crecimiento récord de los índices bursátiles de Estados Unidos y el vertiginoso incremento del bitcoin.

El crecimiento global sincronizado y las perspectivas de unos tipos de interés más altos en EEUU afectan al atractivo del oro, que no paga interés ni cupón, y mientras que las tensiones geopolíticas no bastan para impulsar una 'demanda refugio' suficientemente sólida para impulsar su precio.

"Ahora a nadie le importa el oro", asegura Joe Foster, que administra el VanEck International Investors Gold Fund desde Nueva York. "En momentos en que el mercado bursátil está en alza y todos hablan del bitcoin, nadie necesita un activo de refugio seguro. Pero pienso que sería una tontería no asignar nada al oro porque tiene una correlación muy baja con las acciones y es una cobertura contra el riesgo financiero sistémico".

En la semana que terminó el 12 de diciembre, las gestoras de fondos redujeron un 43% sus posiciones largas netas (o la diferencia entre apuestas a que va a aumentar el precio del oro y las que prevén una caída), a 80.453 futuros y opciones, según datos difundidos por la Comisión de Comercio en Futuros sobre Mercancía de EEUU (CFTC por la sigla en inglés). Este es el nivel más bajo desde el 25 de julio.

El interés abierto, la cantidad de contratos de futuros en circulación en la Comex, ha caído el 14 de diciembre. La reducción se ha producido a pesar de que la Reserva Federal haya mantenido su pronóstico de tres aumentos de los tipos de interés en 2018, lo que ha despejado el temor a que las autoridades monetarias se mostrasen excesivamente hawkish o restrictivas.

Hasta los clientes leales del oro retroceden. En India, el segundo mayor mercado del metal, las importaciones habrían declinado por tercer mes en noviembre al desacelerarse la demanda. En China, el principal comprador, el banco central del país no ha incrementado sus reservas de oro desde octubre de 2016, según datos que reunió Bloomberg. En EEUU, por su parte, las ventas mensuales de monedas de oro cayeron un 23% en noviembre respecto del mes anterior y desde abril rondan el nivel más bajo desde 2015._


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Dic 2017)

Las mineras son impredecibles como lo es la materia prima que extraen.
Yo la estrategia que aconsejo es comprar si rompen maximos de 52 semanas y llevar un trailing stop al 10%. Si eres un inversor value comprar solo a PER10 o inferior y con horizonte 10 años minimo.


----------



## bertok (18 Dic 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Las mineras son impredecibles como lo es la materia prima que extraen.
> Yo la estrategia que aconsejo es comprar si rompen maximos de 52 semanas y llevar un trailing stop al 10%. Si eres un inversor value comprar solo a PER10 o inferior y con horizonte 10 años minimo.




Yo no las veo para Hold. Sus equipos ejecutivos son muy poco fiables.

Las veo perfectas para puro trading ya que tienen buenos movimientos y están más o menos apalancadas x3 con el precio del spot del oro.


----------



## racional (18 Dic 2017)

Los futuros de Bitcoin fracasan. Una noticia buenísima. 

Debut flojo del bitcóin en el mercado de futuros de CME

Los manipuladores no se estan saliendo con la suya. Se pensaban que iba a ser tan fácil como con los metales.


----------



## conde84 (18 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Los futuros de Bitcoin fracasan. Una noticia buenísima.
> 
> Debut flojo del bitcóin en el mercado de futuros de CME
> 
> Los manipuladores no se estan saliendo con la suya. Se pensaban que iba a ser tan fácil como con los metales.



Te dejo esta frase del articulo enlazado por ti mismo :

_El hecho de que sea una criptomoneda sin control de bancos centrales, sin regulación de ningún tipo y con temores de que haya mucha gente interesada en lavar dinero por ese medio hace creer que pronto o tarde estallará la burbuja especulativa.

"Si se ve como un pato y grazna como un pato, es un pato", sostiene la fundadora de la firma de consultaría financiera DS Economics, Diane Swonk._


----------



## racional (18 Dic 2017)

conde84 dijo:


> Te dejo esta frase del articulo enlazado por ti mismo :
> 
> _El hecho de que sea una criptomoneda sin control de bancos centrales, sin regulación de ningún tipo y con temores de que haya mucha gente interesada en lavar dinero por ese medio hace creer que pronto o tarde estallará la burbuja especulativa.
> 
> "Si se ve como un pato y grazna como un pato, es un pato", sostiene la fundadora de la firma de consultaría financiera DS Economics, Diane Swonk._



Lógico, que van a decir. No van a decir que es algo bueno. La casta financiera ve como sus privilegios, se ven amenazados. Dicen que es una burbuja, pero no dicen nada de los productos tóxicos de la banca. Lo que me extraña es que tu des legitimidad a ese artículo y te lo creas. Que a estas alturas en este foro conspiranoico ya deberiamos saber diferenciar los intentos de manipulación a la primera. Es evidente, que si no consiguen manipular el precio de Bitcoin por las buenas, como era el caso de los futuros, buscaran otras vias mas sucias. Esta gente no sabe jugar limpio.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (18 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Lógico, que van a decir. No van a decir que es algo bueno. La casta financiera ve como sus privilegios, se ven amenazados.



Esos trillones de $$$ virtuales son imposibles de ser intercambiados por bienes y servicios A MENOS QUE se conviertan previamente en un apunte bancario en alguna divisa de algún Banco Central 

En qué se ve amenazada la banca, decías?


----------



## racional (18 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Esos trillones de $$$ virtuales son imposibles de ser intercambiados por bienes y servicios A MENOS QUE se conviertan previamente en un apunte bancario en alguna divisa de algún Banco Central
> 
> En qué se ve amenazada la banca, decías?



La amenaza no es en el presente, se vislumbra en el futuro próximo. Es como cuando empezo a usarse Whats app, pero aún todo el mundo usaba SMS. Pero finalmente el cambio llegó.


----------



## Orooo (18 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Lógico, que van a decir. No van a decir que es algo bueno. La casta financiera ve como sus privilegios, se ven amenazados. Dicen que es una burbuja, pero no dicen nada de los productos tóxicos de la banca. Lo que me extraña es que tu des legitimidad a ese artículo y te lo creas. Que a estas alturas en este foro conspiranoico ya deberiamos saber diferenciar los intentos de manipulación a la primera. Es evidente, que si no consiguen manipular el precio de Bitcoin por las buenas, como era el caso de los futuros, buscaran otras vias mas sucias. Esta gente no sabe jugar limpio.




Pero por esa regla de tres tambien se puede aplicar al oro con la publicidad que hay.

Hoy en dia el oro es caca y el bitcoin es la maravilla (sale hasta en los mass mierda y mi charcutera me lo dice)

Entonces me tengo que creer que el oro es la caca y el bitcoin es lo bueno?

O son las dos cosas malas?

O las dos cosas son buenas?


----------



## amador (18 Dic 2017)

No me parece una comparación afortunada. No veo correspondencias en nada, ni en significado, ni en situación contextual, ni en transcendencia, ...



racional dijo:


> La amenaza no es en el presente, se vislumbra en el futuro próximo. Es como cuando empezo a usarse Whats app, pero aún todo el mundo usaba SMS. Pero finalmente el cambio llegó.


----------



## PEPEYE (18 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Las mineras han sido un buen negocio si entraste en enero de 2016, se han revalorizado un 100% de media. Incluso si entraste en enero de 2017 han subido de media. Otra cosa es que yo elegí con el culo y voy perdiendo un 18%, principalmente por hacer caso de un artista de los gráficos, el futurismo y la jerga técnica que escribe por ahí arriba, pero bueno, es asumible. Mea culpa. Lo considero el precio a pagar por aprender lecciones que no tienen precio.
> 
> Una lección: Es mentira eso de que hay que invertir con el rumor y vender con la noticia. Es al revés. Invertir con la noticia y vender con el rumor.
> 
> ...





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, PEPEYE: Dentro del Survivalismo ya sabes que hay diferentes niveles de "extremismo", de menor a mayor escala y dependiendo del carácter del evento, ya sea un cataclismo, una guerra, etc., etc. El "dinero" en su formato "papel" NO suele valer para casi NADA en las fases más avanzadas y ahí ya funciona lo que SIEMPRE lo hizo en el pasado: el trueque. Y aquí entra desde un mechero, a una botella de whisky y lo que te quieras imaginar...
> 
> De todas formas, conviene recordar que han existido distintos tipos de "monedas" en situaciones "especiales" y no tan alejadas en el tiempo. Por ejemplo, en los campos de concentración alemanes de la 2ª Guerra Mundial casi todo giraba en torno al... ¡cigarrillo!
> 
> ...



Es una opinion, pero el tema del mercado del oro da como para un guion de una pelicula
Tengo una curisidad, la verdad es que estoy lleno de preguntas, ¿en el analisis de estos valores que ha sido lo que mas has valorado ?, por supuesto no es un juicio de valores


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (18 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> La amenaza no es en el presente, se vislumbra en el futuro próximo. Es como cuando empezo a usarse Whats app, pero aún todo el mundo usaba SMS. Pero finalmente el cambio llegó.



Todas las tecnologías que han triunfado lo han hecho a base de ser cada dia más baratas y asequibles. 

El bitcoin es todo lo contrario: empezó siendo minado por cualquiera, con una adopción creciente por sus comisiones cercanas a cero. Hoy el minado está en manos de cuatro, las comisiones suben exponencialmente y los negocios lo abandonan como medio de pago.... De qué futuro hablas, pequeño saltamontes?


----------



## kikepm (19 Dic 2017)

PEPEYE dijo:


> ¿Tu crees que nadie manipula ese valor ? ¿Por fin la humanidad ha descubierto el bálsamo de fierabras ?



Bitcoin es uno de los mercados más libres que existen, por su naturaleza y origen. En realidad es la idealización de un mercado salvaje, en el que el precio refleja literalmente la valoración, con su componente especulativo, altamente especulativo, que las personas asignan a BTC.

Los principales manipuladores, los estados, no han sabido comprender a tiempo la amenaza que se les viene encima. Para cuando el BTC era algo minúsculo, lo despreciaron debido a su propia posición de poder, ahora que su tamaño empieza a dar miedo, empiezan los intentos de manipulación, a los que sin duda asistiremos en los próximos tiempos.

Van a mentir, exagerar, manipular, defender las virtudes de su sistema-estafa, persuadir y en definitiva hacer todo lo que esté en su mano para eliminar esta amenaza que emerge como una ola de 1 Km sobre la costa.

BTC va a arrasar con todo lo que conocemos en materia monetaria.

- Reasignará riqueza premiando a los que confiaron en su futuro.

- Destruirá el fiat a medida que este se vuelva más y más inflacionario, proceso que no tiene esperanza de remisión.

- Creará nuevas redes de confianza y formas de hacer negocios.

- Permitirá el ahorro real y limitará el déficit estatal a 0.

- Eliminará a la banca central, que pasará a ser un mal recuerdo.


Cuando esto ocurra, la distribución de BTC será mucho más uniforme, ya que le mayor parte de la gente no atesora BTCs para guardarlos hasta su muerte, sino para intercambiarlos por bienes y servicios en un futuro previsible.


----------



## racional (19 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Hoy el minado está en manos de cuatro, las comisiones suben exponencialmente y los negocios lo abandonan como medio de pago.... De qué futuro hablas, pequeño saltamontes?



Esto solo es el principio de un gran cambio, que va evolucionando, no se va quedar asi toda la vida. Igual que los primeros ordenadores que existieron ocupaban una habitación entera, y hoy un móvil es mucho más potente que aquellos. Pero lo que viene es un cambio mucho más profundo, todo un nuevo ecosistema financiero, un nuevo paradigma, una nueva forma de entender el dinero. Otra cosa que no esta gustando al sistema, es que la moda de las cryptos esta haciendo que la plebe este adquiriendo demasiada cultura financiera, conceptos como inflación y reserva de valor, que antes desconocian, eso no gusta a la banca, necesitan ignorantes para engañarles.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Dic 2017)

amador dijo:


> No me parece una comparación afortunada. No veo correspondencias en nada, ni en significado, ni en situación contextual, ni en transcendencia, ...



Hombre...para las compañías telefónicas tuvo su trascendencia...y para el mundo fuera de tu barrio también.

Los que vivimos en el extranjero podemos hablar en tiempo real, con nuestras familias, sin ningún coste extra, y hasta vernos las caras, sin coste extra.
Te parece poco cambio?

A veces hay que salir de la aldea y mirar alrededor. Tu mundo no siempre es EL MUNDO


----------



## racional (19 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin Futures Fail to Get Traction on Biggest Exchange for Now - Bloomberg

Esta noticia maquilla un fracaso de los futuros. Es algo para celebrar. Wall Street no se ha salido con la suya.


----------



## timi (19 Dic 2017)

no entiendo mucho de estos temas , y que me corrijan los que estáis por aquí que entendéis

el peligro de crear futuros del btc no radica en los futuros en si , sino en todos los derivados que se van a crear. De momento han creado las herramientas .
Si es verdad que el btc es la moneda del futuro , que espabilen en darle un uso real , porque cuando empiecen a jugar de verdad las manos poderosas , será tarde. En eso , el oro les lleva 5000 años de ventaja.

Lo que quiero decir , es que con las mismas herramientas , con el oro aspiran a controlar el precio , pero con las criptos aspiran a eliminarlas. Lo único que puede cambiar esto , es que le den un uso real a las criptos , sino , para mi son humo,,, o lo que es lo mismo , un instrumento para la especulación.

De momento hay poca pasta en las criptos ,,,, todo llegara.
Y eso no quita , que para los valientes que se quieran meter en esto , si saben salir a tiempo , puedan hacer mucha pasta .

Si Whats App fuera de pago tendría el mismo éxito que tiene ahora? yo creo que no ,,, y que la gente lo utilice en masa ahora es cuestión de modas , ,, cuanto tiempo le queda a whats App ? no lo se , pero será reemplazado por otro sistema seguro.

Felices fiestas a todos y gracias por este año de info en el hilo .:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## PEPEYE (19 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Bitcoin es uno de los mercados más libres que existen, por su naturaleza y origen. En realidad es la idealización de un mercado salvaje, en el que el precio refleja literalmente la valoración, con su componente especulativo, altamente especulativo, que las personas asignan a BTC.
> 
> Los principales manipuladores, los estados, no han sabido comprender a tiempo la amenaza que se les viene encima. Para cuando el BTC era algo minúsculo, lo despreciaron debido a su propia posición de poder, ahora que su tamaño empieza a dar miedo, empiezan los intentos de manipulación, a los que sin duda asistiremos en los próximos tiempos.
> 
> ...



Para mi , neofito que ha tratado de entender con poco acierto el bitcoin en su totalidad, entre otras cosas recompensa a un determinado grupo de personas que han creado las reglas de un nuevo sistema, ¿sabemos cuantos bitcoins tiene SN?


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2017)

Hola, PEPEYE: Deberías profundizar por tu cuenta en lo que me preguntas, ya que deberías estudiar el estado financiero y los fundamentales de esas empresas. Lo digo porque eso NO te lo puedo hacer en un simple post y tenía previsto hacer uno más amplio en mí Blog de Rankia, pero voy muy justo de tiempo. Además, demuestras desconocimiento del Streaming.

Por regla general, las empresas que se dedican al Streaming proporcionan efectivo por adelantado a las mineras de MPs a cambio del derecho a comprar Oro y Plata a tasas reducidas en el futuro. Por ejemplo, Wheaton Precious Metals adquiere actualmente la Plata a $4 la Plata y a $400 el Oro... 

De todas formas, te insisto en que si te interesan ese tipo de empresas les dediques tu tiempo en estudiarlas. Luego, ya decidirás si te interesan o no...

Y dejo esto... Lo comentamos hace NADA en este hilo, aunque tiene la fiabilidad que cada cual quiera concederle. 

- Evidence points to Bitcoin being an NSA-engineered psyop to roll out one-world digital currency â€“ NaturalNews.com

Saludos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (19 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Bitcoin Futures Fail to Get Traction on Biggest Exchange for Now - Bloomberg
> 
> Esta noticia maquilla un fracaso de los futuros. Es algo para celebrar. Wall Street no se ha salido con la suya.



Dos dias de futuros y ya estáis vendiendo la piel del oso. Estáis abducidos.


----------



## Arbeyna (19 Dic 2017)

Muy buenas,

Mucho tiempo sin entrar por aquí a escribir, que no leeros. Me alegro de ver "caras conocidas" y otras nuevas con interesantes reflexiones. 

También he notado cierto revuelo con el bitcoin. Gurus y chamanes predicando las bondades del humo (bitcoin) pretendiendo degradar a lo que se lleva considerando dinero desde el 700 a.C. (plata y oro) a la altura del barro.

Y es que el recorrido de los metales, para nada puede ser comparado con un código informático al que únicamente la moda ha situado en tales cotas. Son dos conceptos totalmente dispares, mientras el uno es humo, el otro lleva siendo dinero desde hace más de dos mil años. 

Por otra parte no deja de sorprenderme la cantidad de ataques que en un hilo de metales, se lanzan contra éstos. Para ser sincero no he visto a ningún metalero entrar en hilos del bitcoin persiguiendo desprestigiar a éste, y esto, es bueno, es bueno para los metaleros porque no nos viene a decir otra cosa que los amantes de los ceros y los unos siguen viendo con recelo el que unos pocos, alejados del pasto borreguil, sigamos nuestro camino marcado por una convicción y no por simples modas o aleccionados por cuentos chinos (o japoneses en este caso)

Y llegados a este punto, ¿cómo no saludar al compañero racional? Azote del metal, y siempre buscando una excusa para arremeter contra el mismo. Cada vez estoy más seguro de que te tuviste que dar un golpe de los fuertes, debiste entrar con todo en 2011 y aún no lo has superado. Espero que los réditos en bitcoins y demás quimeras hagan paliar aquellas noches de sufrimiento e insomnio que el spot te regaló. 

En fin, cada uno es muy libre de depositar sus activos donde piense que van a estar más seguros o donde crea que les va a sacar una mayor rentabilidad, que estos conceptos, no suelen ir de la mano. Es por ello que intentar convencer a un metalero del físico sobre las bondades del humo y hacerlo cambiar de parecer, podría asemejarse a intentar convencer al Papa Francisco de que la única religión verdadera es el Islám. 

Conceptos distintos, productos diferentes y dinámicas de juego opuestas, por no hablar del relevo, que mientras el oro no tiene sustituto, el humo parece ser que sí.




racional dijo:


> _El bitcoin y las acciones convierten al oro en un activo que "no importa a nadie" - elEconomista.es
> 
> _



_

:Aplauso:de los mejores enlaces que has puesto, cuanto menos caso se haga, mucho mejor. Hace unas semanas enlazaste un artículo acerca de que JP se estaba metiendo en el mundo del bitcoin, supongo que no habrás encontrado ninguno en el que se diga que se está deshaciendo de todos los millones de onzas de plata que durante estos últimos años ha acumulado. Estoy seguro que entiendes porqué no vende plata. 



racional dijo:



Esto solo es el principio de un gran cambio, que va evolucionando, no se va quedar asi toda la vida. .... la moda de las cryptos esta haciendo que la plebe este adquiriendo demasiada cultura financiera, conceptos como inflación y reserva de valor,. ..

Hacer clic para expandir...


Hablar de cryto-chapas y reserva de valor en el mismo párrafo, es muy atrevido por tu parte. Aún tienen que pasar unos cientos de años para poder decir que "algo" es reserva de valor.

Mientras tanto que cada uno gestione su patrimonio como mejor le parezca, y deseo mucha suerte a los que están dentro del humo digital, espero que no se queden sin silla cuando pare la música. En lo personal, con la plata a 13.70€ tengo otras prioridades.

Un saludo y muchas gracias por los aportes, tanto en uno como en el otro sentido. Y no olvidéis que la nuez moscada, el aceite de ballena, los tulipanes e incluso el ladrillo, dieron buenas ganancias a unos, dejando muy tocados a otros. Por el momento los metales, solo han dejado tocado a nuestro amigo referenciado._


----------



## PEPEYE (19 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, PEPEYE: Deberías profundizar por tu cuenta en lo que me preguntas, ya que deberías estudiar el estado financiero y los fundamentales de esas empresas. Lo digo porque eso NO te lo puedo hacer en un simple post y tenía previsto hacer uno más amplio en mí Blog de Rankia, pero voy muy justo de tiempo. Además, demuestras desconocimiento del Streaming.
> 
> Por regla general, las empresas que se dedican al Streaming proporcionan efectivo por adelantado a las mineras de MPs a cambio del derecho a comprar Oro y Plata a tasas reducidas en el futuro. Por ejemplo, Wheaton Precious Metals adquiere actualmente la Plata a $4 la Plata y a $400 el Oro...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando:
Estoy obteniendo mis primeros conocimientos sobre el tema asi que ya disculparas mi curisiodad un poco exasperante, pero lo primero que observe es al mirar quienes eran los ,creo que se dice, inversores institucionales es que en todas las que mencionabas me parecio que estaba 

https://www.vaneck.com/row/
luego he visto que este fondo da la impresion que es uno de los principales y sus intereses parecen estar en muchas mineras relacionadas con el oro


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2017)

Hola, PEPEYE: Cuando se analiza una empresa debe hacerse desde los fundamentales que sustentan REALMENTE a la misma. Lo de los inversores institucionales es un mero "plus" que NO debe condicionar para NADA, al menos desde mi particular punto de vista.

Y eso que te comento se debe aplicar escrupulosamente en la minería dedicada a la extracción de MPs... Por aquello del endeudamiento, las tasas de interés, los cambios de Ciclo, etc., etc.

Y también aprovecho para saludar al amigo Arbeyna. Mucho tiempo sin saber de tí...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (19 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Bitcoin es uno de los mercados más libres que existen, por su naturaleza y origen. En realidad es la idealización de un mercado salvaje, en el que el precio refleja literalmente la valoración, con su componente especulativo, altamente especulativo, que las personas asignan a BTC.
> 
> Los principales manipuladores, los estados, no han sabido comprender a tiempo la amenaza que se les viene encima. Para cuando el BTC era algo minúsculo, lo despreciaron debido a su propia posición de poder, ahora que su tamaño empieza a dar miedo, empiezan los intentos de manipulación, a los que sin duda asistiremos en los próximos tiempos.
> 
> ...





Sinceramente espero y deseo que tengas razon. Pero piensa que por mucho menos se han hecho guerras mundiales y se han conquistado y caido imperios.


----------



## amador (19 Dic 2017)

Simplemente si supieras que en China no se usa Whatsapp sino otra ya está todo dicho. Ni siquiera en Francia, que pilla cerca.

El mapa mundial de la mensajería instantánea

Y por supuesto, a nivel de comunicaciones empresariales el rey es Skype.

¿Quién se tiene que aplicar tus propias palabras ?

::::::

Salut



Seronoser dijo:


> Hombre...para las compañías telefónicas tuvo su trascendencia...y para el mundo fuera de tu barrio también.
> 
> Los que vivimos en el extranjero podemos hablar en tiempo real, con nuestras familias, sin ningún coste extra, y hasta vernos las caras, sin coste extra.
> Te parece poco cambio?
> ...


----------



## veismuler (19 Dic 2017)

Cuando el gilipuertas de racional empezó con el insulto a los metaleros.... Ese día pasó de ser una persona que discrepaba a un subnormal profundo....
Ya le contesté con los mismos insultos... Feliz Navidad a todos menos al subnormal profundo..


----------



## paketazo (19 Dic 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Sinceramente espero y deseo que tengas razon. Pero piensa que por mucho menos se han hecho guerras mundiales y se han conquistado y caido imperios.



Los intereses de la masa siempre han ido en una dirección, y los intereses de los poderes en otro.

Mientras la masa pretende tener libertad, bienestar, independencia...el poder pretende opresión, control, unificación...

Las guerras mundiales no fueron deseadas por la masa, a pesar de que esta fuera abducida por los medios de la época hasta llegar a cambiar sus opiniones.

Cuando en una guerra mueren millones de personas, no es por propia voluntad, generalmente suele ser por la voluntad de unos pocos, y esos pocos son poderosos.

¿Qué sustenta el poder?

Hoy en día hablar de poder, es casi exclusivamente hablar de poder económico, y el mayor poder económico es Estados Unidos, por el simple hecho de poseer la divisa del comercio internacional numero uno.

Entendiendo que USA es el poder, y por lo tanto quién tiene el control de ese poder es quién controla el mundo.

Se suele poner como cabeza pensante a la FED, pero cualquiera que lleve tiempo en el mundo de las finanzas, sabe que la FED es un instrumento manejado por poderes privados que muchos conocemos (Banca, grandes fondos, y multinacionales)

Conclusión, al menos por mi parte, no veremos una gran guerra mientras esos poderes privados no la deseen, creo que la cuestión que debemos hacernos llegados a este punto es:

¿esos poderes privados deseean que perdure el dolar?

¿esos poderes privados pueden haber introducido un nuevo parámetro en la ecuación para destruir el obsoleto sistema estatal, y de este modo saltarse a la torera una de las trabas creadas para minimizar sus beneficios?

Cuando hablo de eliminar trabas, me refiero a un sistema basado en un libre comercio carente de fronteras y aranceles, libre de presión fiscal y de trabas administrativas y burocráticas.

Una Rebelión del Atlas moderna dónde poder destruir de modo indirecto al sistema burocrático y poner en manos de los poderes económicos reales todo el sistema y cuadrar el círculo (habría que destruir la impresora de $ para esto).


Con esto concluyo que el universo criptográfico podría haber sido creado por ellos (poderes económicos privados)...imaginad que triunfe Bitcoin o cualquier otra y en 20 años descubramos que fue por ejemplo un complot de Microsoft, Google, Facebook, Chrevron...para unificar el poder total en sus manos y sacar a la "casta" obsoleta y viciosa de en medio.

Bueno, no divago más, pero pensad que podría ser una posibilidad plausible...o al menos yo así lo veo.

Un saludo


----------



## LPMCL (19 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Esos trillones de $$$ virtuales son imposibles de ser intercambiados por bienes y servicios A MENOS QUE se conviertan previamente en un apunte bancario en alguna divisa de algún Banco Central


----------



## LPMCL (19 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Bitcoin es uno de los mercados más libres que existen, por su naturaleza y origen. En realidad es la idealización de un mercado salvaje, en el que el precio refleja literalmente la valoración, con su componente especulativo, altamente especulativo, que las personas asignan a BTC.
> 
> Los principales manipuladores, los estados, no han sabido comprender a tiempo la amenaza que se les viene encima. Para cuando el BTC era algo minúsculo, lo despreciaron debido a su propia posición de poder, ahora que su tamaño empieza a dar miedo, empiezan los intentos de manipulación, a los que sin duda asistiremos en los próximos tiempos.
> 
> ...



Me parece que estas subestimando un pelín las posibilidades de estados y sobre todo bancos centrales de luchar contra potenciales competidores en materia monetaria. 
Citas a Thomas Jefferson pero mejor deberías leer a Andrew Jackson; te enseñaría un par de cosas sobre su lucha contra bancos centrales.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Dic 2017)

amador dijo:


> Simplemente si supieras que en China no se usa Whatsapp sino otra ya está todo dicho. Ni siquiera en Francia, que pilla cerca.
> 
> El mapa mundial de la mensajería instantánea
> 
> ...



El rey de comunicaciones es skype...allí donde funciona paleto.
Vente al caribe e intenta usar skype con 3g.
Pero claro, practicas el arte de hablar sin tener ni puta idea.

Tú sigue pensando que el sistema de mensajería online, se llame whatsapp o tuputamadre, no ha sido un cambio respecto a los sms, pedazo de bordeliner.


----------



## LPMCL (19 Dic 2017)

Me permito compartir unos datos sobre los cambios en las últimas 2 semanas en el COMEX. Para los que sabéis qué significa y como strong hands, entendéis que no hay mercado bullish sin limpiar 1ro a todo turista metalero arrastrado por sentimientos de derrota.

Los cambios en las posiciones abiertas en el COMEX las 2 últimas semanas, sin exagerar, no tienen precedentes. Los commercials han comprado 127’000 contratos netos (12,7Mio oz). Para haceros una idea, es más de las 9Mio oz que han en toda la red de almacenes del COMEX y casi la mitad de todo el metal que tiene GLD, con diferencia el mayor ETF del mundo. 

En la plata, la situación es más extrema: los Managed Money han vendido 70’000 contratos (liquidando largos y abriendo cortos): 350Mio oz plata… >40% de la producción mundial , más de lo que existe en el COMEX o en el SLV.

Este cambio no tiene equivalencia en ningún otro posicionamiento de futuros en cualquier mercado/subyacente. El que una vuelta de tortilla se pueda hacer así sin impacto en el precio, ya solo debería dar qué pensar a los necios que niegan manipulaciones en el metal. Pero independientemente de esto, aislaros del ruido, pensad más allá y tratad de analizar por qué tanta prisa.

Todos estamos esperando el día en el que JPM y los swap dealers no se pongan cortos en las subidas, sino que las dejen correr. Estamos cerca, se preparan para eso? O se deshacen de cortos para abrirlos de nuevo en la prox subida contra todo bicho viviente?


----------



## amador (19 Dic 2017)

Como comentaba Arbeyna unos mensajes más arriba (por cierto, bienvenido otra vez), la plata está muy barata.

El problema que se me plantea con la plata, que no me aparece con el oro, es el almacenaje. No resulta fácil guardar en sitio seguro mucha más plata cuando ya se tiene una cierta cantidad.

Los expertos en MP, ¿qué aconsejáis en este caso?

1) comprar oro, aunque te gustaría comprar más plata
2) invertir en ETF de plata SLV (ya compré un poco para probar)
3) comprar más plata y mal-almacenarla.

... u otra cosa que no se me haya ocurrido

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (19 Dic 2017)

LPMCL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 76824



Cito de su web:

My Bitcoin order didn’t complete

*My Bitcoin order didn’t complete. How do I get my money back?* :XX:

Why is my Bitcoin Order Underpaid? | JM Bullion

*Why is my Bitcoin Order Underpaid?* :XX:

CUstomer reviews

_*DO NOT USE BITCOIN*

A month and a half ago I wanted to purchase gold using Bitcoin due to the discount. I tried purchasing 50 grams of gold and the payment wasn't received in time. I then called JM Buillion about the issue and they stated that they do not see the payment and it isn't their issue. I had to infact get in touch with Bitpay, who is their payment processor. The total was *over 2100 dollars that was just lost*. I told them that I since I made the purchase through their site, they should have to deal with this issue. I was then told that this has happened before and people have lost a lot more. That statement blew my mind. It came clear to me that they clearly didn't care. I then tried getting in touch with Bitpay who has no phone number. All communication had to be done through email, which was extremely frustrating. Well long story short, they stated that there was no such transaction and the money was still in my wallet. Well obviously I could see that .85 Bitcoin was gone from my wallet. I came to the conclusion that *.85 Bitcoin was stolen from me *and JM Buillion just received .85 Bitcoin and no gold needed to be sent to me. Today I checked my email and saw that they finally found the payment and that it would be refunded. Well, it isn't the .85 Bitcoin being refunded, which is worth well over 3500 dollars at this point, but just the 2110 dollars it was worth at the time. Do not use Bitcoin to purchase the precious metals and of you do* prepare to loose it* and in return get treated like you are a lyer._

Another gold seller scam? Caution, Bitcoin for Gold site JM Bullion

_Another gold seller scam? Caution, Bitcoin for Gold site JM Bullion may be a scam. Sent them Bitcoin, 48 hours later no confirmation and no reply to e-mails._​

Dile al tal Bob Loukas que avise cuando le lleguen los horos ::


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Dic 2017)

Seronoser dijo:


> El rey de comunicaciones es skype...allí donde funciona paleto.
> Vente al caribe e intenta usar skype con 3g.
> Pero claro, practicas el arte de hablar sin tener ni puta idea.
> 
> Tú sigue pensando que el sistema de mensajería online, se llame whatsapp o tuputamadre, no ha sido un cambio respecto a los sms, pedazo de bordeliner.



Me gustaría que trasmitieras a tus padres mi más sincera enhorabuena por la educación tan depurada que lograron transmitirte. Tu verbo pulido, tu exceso en argumentaciones fundamentadas y tu complejidad del lenguaje, me alumbra. Da gusto leer intervenciones como la tuya, dicho esto, mis más sinceras condolencias.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 00:09 ----------




amador dijo:


> Como comentaba Arbeyna unos mensajes más arriba (por cierto, bienvenido otra vez), la plata está muy barata.
> 
> El problema que se me plantea con la plata, que no me aparece con el oro, es el almacenaje. No resulta fácil guardar en sitio seguro mucha más plata cuando ya se tiene una cierta cantidad.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la bienvenida Amador, un placer que sigas por estos refugios. 
Cierto es lo que comentas en relación al almacenaje, y para serte sincero, se hace muy pesado (en sentido literal). 

Para mi el oro es sinónimo de reserva, sin embargo la plata, es un camino especulativo, tengo buenas vibraciones para con este metal. El oro acompaña el camino, pero la plata puede despegarnos del mismo.

En cuanto a la forma de guardarla, pues cada uno tendrá sus trucos, lo más seguro es siempre lo más discreto. 

Por cierto, y ya que tocamos este metal, a ver si el amigo Fernando o Paketazo se atreven a dar algún pronóstico a corto/medio, a mi me da que puede bajar todavía algo, aunque los precios de ahora bien los soñabamos no hace mucho.


----------



## amador (20 Dic 2017)

Muchas gracias Arbeyna !!!

Secundo la sugerencia de Arbeyna sobre algún análisis de la plata, que a pesar de los ataques que comentaba LPMLC más arriba, está estable esta semana.

Ah !, os dejo este enlace al interesante artículo que acaba de publicar Unai Gaztelumendi sobre el BitCoin.

Reflexiones sobre Bitcoin (y cryptos en general) | Unai Gaztelumendi

Saludos


----------



## Orooo (20 Dic 2017)

amador dijo:


> 3) comprar más plata y mal-almacenarla.
> 
> ... u otra cosa que no se me haya ocurrido
> 
> ...




Buenos dias.

No creo que guardar la plata a mano o en alguna propiedad tuya sea mal-almacenarla.

Con un poco de bricolaje madera, muebles, cemento, paredes, jardin, agujero... no se si sementiende 

Lo mas importante aparte de guardarla es que NADIE sepa lo que tienes, ni la familia. 
El robo lo veo como un imposible.

Eso si, siempre y cuando sean cifras normales, kilos o incluso decenas de kilos. Otra cosa es que sean cientos de kilos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

# Arbeyna: Si me es posible te doy mi opinión sobre lo que preguntas esta noche. Ahora ando justito de tiempo y me gusta desarrollar un poco los posts.

Y dejo esto...

- El precio del bitcóin se desploma hasta un 15 % tras tocar un nuevo máximo Por EFE

¿BitCoin es "seguro"? Visto lo visto... y NO es la primera vez... por los ¡Cojones!

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Dic 2017)

amador dijo:


> Como comentaba Arbeyna unos mensajes más arriba (por cierto, bienvenido otra vez), la plata está muy barata.
> 
> El problema que se me plantea con la plata, que no me aparece con el oro, es el almacenaje. No resulta fácil guardar en sitio seguro mucha más plata cuando ya se tiene una cierta cantidad.
> 
> ...



Bullionvault. Ahora, eso sí, no la tienes. Puede ser un inconveniente... o una ventaja... dependen como se desarrollen los acontecimientos. 

Por ejemplo, si eres un líder independentista catalán, no te vendría mal tener unos kilos de plata en un vault de Suiza. Aunque en este caso no te haría falta: serías mantenido a cuerpo de rey por el dinero de la Generalitat que sacaron a sus embajadas.

De todos modos es infinitamente mejor que un ETF. Para comprar un ETF es mejor hacerse una cartera de mineras. Si te fijas, las gráficas son parecidas y te evitas un intermediario que es un ladrón, generalmente.


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Dic 2017)

amador dijo:


> Muchas gracias Arbeyna !!!
> 
> Secundo la sugerencia de Arbeyna sobre algún análisis de la plata, que a pesar de los ataques que comentaba LPMLC más arriba, está estable esta semana.
> 
> ...



Hay muchos más misterios en torno al bitcoin. 

1. El primero de todos que se nos intente vender como moneda libre, perfectamente transparente y supervisada por pares, cuando es una de los fenómenos más opacos de todos los tiempos.

2. ¿Quién cojones lo creó y cuales son sus motivos verdaderos?

3. ¿Por qué los que se presentan como Satoshis Nakamotos de vez en cuando, no proporcionan las pruebas definitivas que lo demuestren? Son como las pruebas de la existencia de Dios, que no prueban nada, porque si fueran pruebas de verdad no habría nadie ateo. 

Nadie se cree al australiano ese, pues que diga: esto es lo que preparé, de este modo, con esta técnica, y por esto y por esto. Y controlo todos este porrón de millones.

4. ¿Quien coño son esos mil que tienen el 40% del bitcoin y como manipulan su precio?

5. ¿Por qué los estados no intervienen a fondo el bitcoin? Me voy a creer yo que los gobiernos y los bancos centrales no se pueden cargar el bitcoin cuando les salga de los huevos. Los mineros chinos los liquidan por el precio de una bala que le mandan a su familia y en el resto del mundo, por menos de una mierda se acerca un grupo de portaaviones USA a arrasar con quien haga falta. Seguro que van a dejar que les arrebaten el poder de controlar el dinero. Señores, que ese poder es la base del Estado. Recomiendo otra vez *EN DEUDA de David Graeber *que clarifica la manera en la que los primeros estados crearon los medios de pago para obligar al personal a trabajar en los sistemas de riego y servir en los ejércitos mediante los impuestos. La moneda es aquello con lo que puedes pagar impuestos. Si no fuese así, a tomar por el culo los Estados. Estado y moneda surgieron juntos.

6. Los miles de problemas técnicos que padece el bitcoin y las criptos y que se supone que se resolverán sobre la marcha. Que una cosa es la maravilla del código y otra como se implementa el cotarro. 

7. ¿Qué cojones hacen los exchanges con los dólares de verdad? ¿como funciona su reserva fraccionaria?


Se están metiendo con alegría los ahorros de millones de personas en un sistema sin base legal alguna, en unas instituciones alegales que no son susceptibles de reclamación alguna ante ningún organismo regulador ni gobierno, sin ningún tipo de normativa, ni contrato que se pueda invocar ante nadie.

Por los menos las hipotecas y las preferentes se podían llevar al juzgado y a más de uno lo resarcieron. No, hombre, que lo que queremos es que no haya control ni regulación, libertad total. Dos mil años de desarrollo jurídico por el fregadero de un día para otro. Eso sí, cuando hacienda me ponga una multa voy corriendo al abogado y que me admitan la reclamación. Y cuando mi vecino me inunde el piso, que el juez me de la razón, que los pisos hay que vivir en ellos, todavía no se pueden okupar por internet.


----------



## LPMCL (20 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Cito de su web:
> 
> My Bitcoin order didn’t complete
> 
> ...



Creo que ya le han llegado. Koos Jansen ha vendido tb todos sus BTC y otras crypto la semana pasada: a ti te queda mas cerca, preguntale por favor si sufre corralitos. Siendo un goldbug, entiendo que reportarîa cualquier problema de inmediato.
Para q lo entienda: tupostura es que nadie q tenga 3 ó 4 btc puede salir?


----------



## BRAXTON (20 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Whats app es de pago; pagas con información que alimenta el Big data y eso es lo que quiere la mano que mece la cuna.
> 
> Todo ser humano especula; quien no cambia sus reservas de valor a BTC es por que especula que le irá mejor en sus actuales reservas.
> 
> Todas las decisiones del ser humano son especulativas, y todas se basan en la comparación con el estado actual de las cosas.



No estoy de acuerdo NEGRO...

Yo no especulo. A no ser que por especular entiendas que aquellos que queremos asegurar el valor de nuestro poco o mucho patrimonio estamos buscando un beneficio injusto o deshonesto en algún extremo.

Eso no cuadra con la connotación negativa con la que se usa hoy día el término.

Por supuesto que aquellos que guardamos al menos parte de nuestros HABERES en oro, plata, platino o piedras y objetos de VALOR, ESPERAMOS no perder aquello que queremos legar a nuestra progenie...como ayuda.

Pero al menos, hablo por mí, yo no quiero morir rico. De hecho a mi manera de entender, morimos muy muy pobres...porque somos muy muy pobres...

Somos tan pobres que todo lo dejamos aquí...hasta el pellejo...

Solo es de verdad nuestra la experiencia obtenida...y su efecto sobre el espíritu que se nos dio.

Yo entiendo el gesto del metalero conservador y clásico, como un gesto de bondad, de honestidad...porque hay algo mas bondadoso y mas honesto que un trozo de plata o de oro??? Guardado para estos fines que comento...se entiende...

Desde luego, recuerdo los tiempos esplendidos de la "pasapisería", y de como muchos de aquellos que hoy claman, endosaban pisos sobre plano con suculentos sobreprecios...de ahí se generalizó el uso de este término especular o especulativo.

Yo no pretendo ser mas listo que nadie. Ni pretendo nadar contra corriente...la realidad que veo no me gusta. Los valores que imperan me repelen. Las actitudes que compruebo me hastían. Y no quiero que me roben...no al menos todo el fruto de mi trabajo.

En mí surgió el instinto de ahorrar en metales, previo a mi encuentro fortuito con burbuja.info, heredado de mis abuelos y mi padre que ya lo hacían con los duros de plata y los bolívares de plata. Supongo que en otros metaleros que campan por este perdido rincón, habrá surgido de otras formas.

..lejos de mí enriquecerme como objetivo final. Precisamente este es el instinto perverso que nos está destruyendo...el beneficio por el beneficio...desprovisto de cualquier otra consideración.

Es más, muchos lo han dicho por aquí. Si guardamos estos pequeños o grandes tesoros no es para usarlo nosotros.

Cuando mis hijas sean mayores lo mismo les viene bien para adquirir su casa, o terminar sus estudios con un buen master...o iniciar un negocio...quien sabe.

Yo no sentiré ninguna pena en desprenderme entonces de mis pequeños haberes. Pues con ese objetivo lo aprendí de mis ancestros...y con ese objetivo lo puse en práctica.

Si sigues pensando que eso es especular...pues en fin, será que soy un especulador inconscientemente.

Pero yo al menos no aprecio nada malo en tratar de prever y proveer las necesidades futuras...sin hacer de ello, por supuesto, mi objetivo existencial.

FELICES FIESTAS A TODOS, AUNQUE SEA UN POCO PRONTO...por si no nos leemos. Que a vosotros y a los vuestros no os falte nada de lo verdaderamente importante.

Y MAÑANA QUE NOS TOQUE LA LOTERÍA DE LA SALUD¡


----------



## bertok (20 Dic 2017)

******* dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo NEGRO...
> 
> Yo no especulo. A no ser que por especular entiendas que aquellos que queremos asegurar el valor de nuestro poco o mucho patrimonio estamos buscando un beneficio injusto o deshonesto en algún extremo.
> 
> ...



Que grande eres Maese.

Opté por no tener oro físico. Espero no haberme equivocado.

Felices Fiestas y madmaxista 2018.


----------



## Orooo (20 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Los manipuladores no se estan saliendo con la suya. Se pensaban que iba a ser tan fácil como con los metales.




Hechale un vistazo al hilo del Bitcoin y pilla palomitas.

Luego repite lo de la manipulacion...

Lo mismo los manipuladores no estan donde te piensas y son los mismos exchanges.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2017)

Hola, Arbeyna: Mira, respondiendo a lo que preguntas, me voy a centrar en el corto plazo... 

El Oro tiene buena "pinta" y es posible que testee la zona de los $1300,90/$1304,60. Y si la supera con volumen es previsible que ataque los $1351,20...

La Plata tiene todavía tiene mala "pinta" y para ser optimistas debería superar con volumen los $17,447 y que ahora quedan lejos... El soporte más cercano lo tiene en los $15,425 y que estuvo a punto de tocar hace escasos días.

En la Plata, como decía LPMCL, hay una fortísima posición bajista por parte de los "Comerciales" y eso, tradicionalmente, SIEMPRE ha repercutido en un mercado Bajista, pero en esta ocasión NO lo tengo tan claro... Y es que hace muy poco que JP Morgan hizo un exigible físico de gran envergadura de acuerdo a lo que le leí a un conocido analista "platero"...

No es menos cierto -y es "preocupante"...- que la Plata NO ha seguido la estela del Cobre con el que suele estar correlacionada o, al menos, era así en el pasado reciente...

Por cierto, llevo tiempo tratando de identificar una pauta que se da en la Plata y que me indicaría por dónde va a salir. Es parecida a una que se dió hace ya muchos años, pero está aún sin definirse, aunque todo parece indicar que saldrá explosivamente por un lado...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2017)

Bueno, algunos "hijos de su madre" siguen pensando en legislar para nuestro "bien"...

- New EU Rules For Cross-Border Cash and Gold Bullion Movements

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, creo que aún escribiré algún post más en estos días. Sin embargo, éste es para desearos a todos unas muy Felices Fiestas y que el próximo Año 2018 os sea lo más venturoso posible... aunque, la verdad, es que se presenta muy complicado.

Saludos.


----------



## PEPEYE (21 Dic 2017)

Igualmente a ti y al resto de los foreros


----------



## paraisofiscal (21 Dic 2017)

El bitcoin ha enterrado al oro... o eso dicen los de Keiser report.

Los funerales del oro - Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol - YouTube

Es increíble de qué manera pretende esta gente hacernos creer lo que no es.

Ni loco!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2017)

Hola, paraisofiscal: NI CASO... Es conocida la posición muy favorable de Max Keiser hacia el BitCoin, aunque antes la tenía en el Oro... Bueno, que cada cual se posicione donde más guste, pero de ahí a dar por "muerto" al Oro es una clara muestra de incultura histórica... y en este caso también de "intereses" personales.

Además, en el BitCoin seguramente veremos muchas cosas alrededor del mismo y NO creo que todas vayan a ser precisamente buenas, pero dejemos pasar el tiempo y ya se verá...

Lo que SÍ parece que se va a quedar es la tecnología Blockchain y Amazon ya tiene una patente para su utilización... Eso ya debería ser motivo de "reflexión".

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (21 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paraisofiscal: NI CASO... Es conocida la *posición muy favorable de Max Keiser hacia el BitCoin, aunque antes la tenía en el Oro...*



Dios mío...! Max Keiser es el forero Racional...!!!


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Dic 2017)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El bitcoin ha enterrado al oro... o eso dicen los de Keiser report.
> 
> Los funerales del oro - Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol - YouTube
> 
> ...



Este programa me ha hecho perder el respeto por Max Keiser. 

Ya ha decretado el fin del oro y el resto de las divisas. Con un mercado ridículo que es hoy en día el del bitcoin, ya nadie querrá el oro y la plata. Y en cuanto al dolar, parece ser que el gobierno americano y sus doce grupos de portaaviones no tienen nada que decir. Se disolverán para dejarlo todo en manos de Satoshi Nakamoto.

Pues bueno, pues vale.

Si hay una cosa que ha quedado clara y en la que coincide todo el mundo es que bitcoin no sirve como medio de pago, ni unidad de cuenta. Ha fracasado de forma irreversible por sus problemas de costo energético, escalabilidad y lentitud en las operaciones a pesar de la microscópica actividad de esta moneda en los intercambios comerciales. Nadie explica como una criptodivisa iba a manejarse físicamente cuando tuviera que absorber aunque solo fuera una décima parte de la actividad comercial mundial. Qué cantidad de energía necesitaría y qué capacidad física de las redes, nodos, y mineras serían necesarias.

En cuanto a la reserva de valor te lo diré dentro de dos mil años. 

Ahora, como burbuja es única. Pocas de este nivel, pero hay que tener en cuenta que, despues de la locura de los Bancos Centrales ya se estaba necesitando una. A algún sitio tenían que ir las sucesivas QE, puesto que no se habían trasladado a la economía real y los mercados de valores no pueden con todo.

Otro aspecto del bitcoin que no alcanzo a comprender es eso de que está garantizado que no va a inflacionar puesto que solo se emitirán 21000000y por lo tanto, su escasez llevará el precio a las nubes. Es un absurdo matemático puesto que ya estamos comprobando que es infinitamente divisible. El que antes compraba un bitcoin con un dolar ahora compra 1/17000 bitcoins con ese dolar y pronto comprará 1/170000 y así hasta el infinito.

Eso sin tener en cuenta que se pueden crear tantas criptos como se quiera. El mismo Kaiser tiene una. El Maxcoin

Es que no lo veo como dindero, ni al resto de las criptos tampoco. Y si no vale para lo que se creó, tarde o temprano se irá a la mierda. Es impepinable. Es que no hay por donde cogerlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2017)

Hola, Kovaliov: Ayer leía que ya se habían "creado" más de un millar de "criptonitas" distintas... que se dice pronto.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (21 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ...Ha fracasado de forma irreversible



Un fracaso de 13500 € en estos momentos.



Kovaliov dijo:


> En cuanto a la reserva de valor te lo diré dentro de dos mil años.



No hace falta tanto tiempo, en unas décadas podremos comprobar si ha merecido la pena o no mantener parte de la cartera en BTCs.



Kovaliov dijo:


> A algún sitio tenían que ir las sucesivas QE, puesto que no se habían trasladado a la economía real y los mercados de valores no pueden con todo.



De hecho, si pueden. Y parte de las previas expansiones monetarias sirvieron para alimentar subidas de materias primas, bolsa, bonos, inmobiliaria, etc, y cuando la confianza en el crecimiento empezó a decaer y se empezaron a liquidar estos negocios, parte fue a parar al oro y la plata.



Kovaliov dijo:


> Otro aspecto del bitcoin que no alcanzo a comprender



Literalmente no sabes muchas cosas de BTC. Ni siquiera ciertos rudimentos básicos. Repites inexactitudes y falsedades sobre BTC que me parecen un tanto lamentables. Deberías leer antes de decir ciertas cosas. Y no me refiero a cuestiones de opinión, que cada cual tiene la suya y es libre de exponerla, sino sobre hechos ciertos.



Kovaliov dijo:


> es eso de que está garantizado que no va a inflacionar puesto que solo se emitirán 21000000y por lo tanto, su escasez llevará el precio a las nubes. Es un absurdo matemático puesto que ya estamos comprobando que es infinitamente divisible. El que antes compraba un bitcoin con un dolar ahora compra 1/17000 bitcoins con ese dolar y pronto comprará 1/170000 y así hasta el infinito.



Esto que describes es la definición de deflación. Ya no son solo inexactitudes, además no entiendes algo muy básico sobre teoría económica.

Si tu compras con un BTC cada vez mayor cantidad de dólares o bienes y servicios expresados en esta moneda, no es inflación monetaria sino DEFLACIÓN.



Kovaliov dijo:


> Eso sin tener en cuenta que se pueden crear tantas criptos como se quiera. El mismo Kaiser tiene una. El Maxcoin



Si, y ninguna de ellas es BTC. Pura coincidencia, claro.



Kovaliov dijo:


> Es que no lo veo como dindero, ni al resto de las criptos tampoco. Y si no vale para lo que se creó, tarde o temprano se irá a la mierda. Es impepinable. Es que no hay por donde cogerlo.



No deja de ser tu opinión.

Y por lo que te he leido anteriormente, deduzco que en el fondo prefieres el fiat a BTC. Lo que me hace pensar es para que demonios quieres oro y plata.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (21 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Un fracaso de 13500 € en estos momentos.



13.500 que no vas a ver:

Bitcoin Trust Plunges As Arbitrage Spreads Collapse | Zero Hedge
Drater troubadourcapital Dec 21, 2017 11:14 AM
My friend claims he has 6 bitcoins but *can only withdraw max $500/week*​
Habiendo BTC quién necesita un CORRALITO? ::



kikepm dijo:


> Literalmente no sabes muchas cosas de BTC. Ni siquiera ciertos rudimentos básicos.



Como el 99,9999% de la población. En cambio todo el mundo entiende el metal precioso. 

Por qué iba la gente a pasarse a algo que no entiende ni nunca podrá entender?



kikepm dijo:


> Si tu compras con un BTC cada vez mayor cantidad de dólares o bienes y servicios expresados en esta moneda, no es inflación monetaria sino DEFLACIÓN.



Los exchanges son corralitos y tú lo sabes. Cada dia son menos los megocios que aceptan BTC, y si lo aceptan es a través de Bitpay una vez convertidos a dólares, antes no te envían la mercancía.



kikepm dijo:


> Si, y ninguna de ellas es BTC. Pura coincidencia, claro.



Si son exactos equivalentes entonces son la misma cosa. Algo que con los metales preciosos resulta imposible hacer.



kikepm dijo:


> Y por lo que te he leido anteriormente, deduzco que en el fondo prefieres el fiat a BTC. Lo que me hace pensar es para que demonios quieres oro y plata.



Propones un falso dilema: o estás con BTC o estás con el FIAT. Para mi BTC son sellos, nada comparable con el oro y la plata. Eso sí, prefiero FIAT antes que sellos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: ¿Cómo se puede considerar una "moneda" a algo que se mueve descontroladamente? El pasado día 17 alcanzó un máximo de $19.891 y hace unos minutos se movía alrededor de los $13.280... Todo ello en menos de una semana y luego hablamos del "aire" que imprimen los Bancos Centrales y esto qué es, quizás "aire comprimido"... Sigo creyendo que esta "moneda" de Casino seguirá siendo campo abonado para la ESPECULACIÓN más feroz y que podría perforar sus anterior máximo reciente, pero como toda Burbuja tenderá a su valor inicial y que es... Luego, también cabe la posibilidad de que se hagan con el Control de la misma, vamos si no están detrás de ella desde los principios. Ahora mismo, con el exceso de liquidez que existe, ¿adónde dirigirla con "éxito"?

Y mientras tanto, Rusia sigue a lo suyo...

- Russia Adds Record Amount of Gold to Reserves in 2017 - Smaulgld

Quizás, Putin está "Ciego" y no se deja "deslumbrar" por El Dorado...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (22 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Un fracaso de 13500 € en estos momentos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Desde el punto de vista de un partidario de bitcoin, el precio en fiat no significa nada. El bitcoin aspira a tener valor intrínseco y sustituir y destruir a las divisas. 

Respondeme, por favor, a las objeciones planteadas en cuanto al uso de bitcoin como moneda y como dinero. Como moneda no se puede usar sin cambiarlo a divisas y, como dinero, no cumple con ninguna de sus tres funciones por lo ya explicado: ni es reserva de valor por su volatilidad, ni es medio de cambio por sus problemas técnicos, ni es unidad de cuenta para ninguna referencia; ha de medirse con respecto al fiat. Los problemas técnicos no se resuelven , si no que empeoran exponencialmente conforme aumenta su uso.

En cuanto al resto de las criptos todavía han de demostrar sus bondades tecnológicas, que puedan resolver los problemas que lastran el bitcoin. Hoy por hoy son burbujas especulativas mayores que el bitcoin. 

Aquí Cryptocoin overview - WorldCoinIndex.com puedes observar una moneda llamada Verge cuya revalorización en 90 días es 1860% y desde su creación 633138%. Explica por favor a un inexperto e ignorante qué quiere decir esto ¿ que un dolar invertido en Verge vale ahora 633138? ¿Y esto quien lo paga? ¿Donde están esos 600000? Si diez inversores de un dolar deciden realizar su inversión y exigen 6 millones ¿donde están? ¿Y si piden el dinero 500 inversores? Soy muy corto y esto no lo explica nadie.

Hay otras de 16000%, 23000%,43000% de revalorización. Pues bueno, pues será verdad. No digo yo que no.

En lo que respecta al efecto deflacionario del bitcoin acepto que no me he explicado bien. Quizá en el párrafo debería haber cambiado inflación por deflación.

En su pretensión de ser el nuevo oro se ha programado su escasez. Siempre se ha criticado el efecto deflacionario del patrón oro en el siglo XIX y XX y se le ha dado la culpa a este efecto de la Gran Depresión. En mi opinión esto era una ventaja, no un inconveniente, puesto que permitía un crecimiento más sostenible, lento y armónico, siempre sustentado en la producción y la necesidad de producir para intercambiar. Al ir abandonando poco a poco el patrón oro todo explosionó. Lo primero las dos guerras mundiales, que serían imposibles con un patrón oro estricto puesto que no podrían ser financiadas. Pero también la producción, la deuda, la inflación, el desarrollo de China, con los problemas de adaptación que están llevando al mundo al colapso. Con el patrón oro hubiéramos tardado varios siglos en alcanzar el mismo crecimiento debido a la austeridad que imponía. 

Lo que yo quería decir es que este efecto deflacionario del oro, en mi opinión beneficioso, no lo veo en el bitcoin, puesto que aunque solo vayan a existir 21 millones, esto no es totalmente cierto, porque nadie contará bitcoines, si no que hablará en Shatosis, y si seguimos así, en centésimos de shatosi, o en millonésimos, con los cual habrá tanta moneda como sea necesaria solo dividiéndola hasta el infinito.

Si además añadimos que se pueden crear cientos de miles de monedas distintas, el caos y la hiperinflación están garantizadas. 

Es como si además del oro y la plata, y si acaso platino y paladio, apareciesen también otros mil oros distintos y hasta mejores que el oro original. ¿El oro mantendría su valor? ¿Sería entonces deflacionario o inflacionario?

También me gustaría debatir los efectos políticos y sociales del advenimiento del bitcoin y el fin de las divisas y como reaccionarían los estados, porque tal parece que todo ocurrirá de forma benéfica sin que nadie saque las armas para defender unos intereses que son tan poderosos que por mucho menos han destruido paises y civilizaciones enteras. Esto nadie lo estudia ni lo debate ni lo explica. La idea podrá ser buena y benéfica, pero sus consecuencias funestas.

Contéstame a eso si puedes, y si es con argumentos en lugar de descalificaciones, podría tenerte en cuenta para un debate civilizado. Si no, tan amigos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (22 Dic 2017)

Joder, eso si que es un zasca en toda la boca, nivel dios, 5 estrellas, master gold, deluxe.

Gracias y mi más enérgico aplauso para Kovaliov por una exposición y argumentación impecable.

El Domingo pasado 1 Btc = 20000 Usd.
Hoy viernes 1 Btc = 11800 Usd.

Sin mas comentarios.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Hace aproximadamente una semana leía unas declaraciones de Jeffrey Gunlach, Director Ejecutivo de Doubleline Capital LP, que gestiona activos de más de $100.000 millones, comentando que él no creía en el BitCoin y que era el momento de ponerse corto en el mismo... Tampoco descartaba que con el tiempo se fuera más arriba, pero entiende -al igual que yo- que ahí sólo hay pura ESPECULACIÓN y NO hay más...

Y vaya, vaya... parece que también existen "problemas" a nivel operativo...

Bitcoin plunges below $12,000 on Coinbase as rout accelerates; now down 40 percent from record

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2017)

Hay decisiones del Ejecutivo que tienen el "TUFILLO" que tienen...

- El Constitucional anula la millonaria indemnización por el cierre del Castor Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (22 Dic 2017)

Apalancado en oro y plata desde hoy (dinero prescindible, ganando un 30% ya).

Malas perspectivas para el dólar, la bolsa y las criptos. Los metales van p'arriba.


----------



## Kovaliov (22 Dic 2017)

Una compañía de té helado se dispara un 500% en Bolsa tras incluir ‘blockchain’ en su nombre | El Boletin

Esto es lo que hay.

Voy a abrir un bar que se va a llamar "Casa Bitcoin"

Me voy a forrar.

Eso sí, que me paguen en euros.

Pongo buen pincho.


----------



## PEPEYE (23 Dic 2017)

Alberto Espelosín


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- El vídeo en el que la mano derecha de Buffett vapulea al bitcoin: "Van a ocurrir cosas malas"

Saludos.


----------



## racional (24 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Apalancado en oro y plata desde hoy (dinero prescindible, ganando un 30% ya).



Si estas jugando con oro papel estas inviertiendo en humo, y si encima de forma apalancada, tu inversion va durar poco, todo ese mercado esta manipulado y lo manejan como quieren, siempre vas a perder. Las cryptos por otra parte, no se pueden manipular, excepto los futuros recien estrenados, que se han hecho con esa idea. Esto es un mercado emergente y revolucionario, no es una moda. En fin, que veo que el sistema financiero sigue engañando y timando a la gente. Y les funciona bien, porque la gente sigue confiando en ellos.


----------



## kikepm (24 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - El vídeo en el que la mano derecha de Buffett vapulea al bitcoin: "Van a ocurrir cosas malas"
> 
> Saludos.



Lo triste es que os estáis tragando las afirmaciones, que pocos argumentos, de todo el mainstream financiero.

Vale que un componente importante de BTC, en mi opinión, es una burbuja y que en estos momentos puede no ser un acierto entrar. 

Pero BTC es mucho más que eso, y en el largo plazo, por sus características, va a prevalecer. A pesar de la mierda que van a soltar todos estos defensores del sistema y de los movimientos que los gobiernos van a hacer en el sentido de prohibiciones, "regulaciones" y mala prensa institucional.

Los futuros, que no son tales sino simples CFDs, no van a lograr el objetivo perseguido. Porque no tienen control sobre una cantidad importante de BTCs, como si lo tienen sobre el oro.

BTC sigue sus propias dinámicas. Yo recomiendo a todos que leais sobre BTC, más que creer sobre su visión personal de BTC, que por lo leido en el hilo es bastante deficiente. Se basa en demasiadas falsedades. LEED SOBRE BTC, y formaros una opinión realista sobre él.

Por último, BTC es compatible con compras físicas de oro y plata. Mismamente esta semana, a 13,78 €/oz, tengo la intención de hacer una compra importante de oz de Ag.

No es una competición, sino una carrera contra reloj por equipos. Y el tiempo es el sistema financiero. Hay que destruirlo, para alcanzar la libertad.


----------



## racional (24 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> Los futuros, que no son tales sino simples CFDs, no van a lograr el objetivo perseguido. Porque no tienen control sobre una cantidad importante de BTCs, como si lo tienen sobre el oro.



Tampoco tienen oro real, la diferencia es que no existe un mercado de oro físico, y ese es el drama del oro. Mientras las cryptos si tienen su propio mercado real.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Dic 2017)

Hola, kikepm: Ciertamente, NO estoy lo suficientemente informado sobre el BitCoin, pero no es menos cierto que en lo que he leído y, quizás, sea más que algunos de sus fervientes seguidores, NO he conseguido bajar ni un ápice mi total DESCONFIANZA sobre esa "moneda" o lo que quiera ser o "pretendan"... que esa es otra.

kikepm, sabes de que gozas de mis preferencias al leerte, pero en este tema entiendo que NO nos vamos a entender y tampoco creo que esa sea tu intención ni tampoco la mía.

Eso no quita -y ya lo sabes- para que en lo personal sea partidario de que cada cual sea su PROPIO Banco Central y que elija libremente qué activos lo integren. Y en ese aspecto creo que ambos hablamos en el fondo de lo MISMO...

Hombre, kikepm, BitCoin es compatible con la compra de cualquier activo financiero, pero ya ves que la mayoría de los "metaleros" somos reacios a aceptar esa "moneda", al menos mientras se comporte como lo hace y no tenga una aceptación universal. Y para eso queda mucho, vamos si se produce... que ese es otro "Cantar".

En cualquier caso, kikepm, ya sabes que por aquí expresamos nuestra opinión, pero dentro de unos límites que procuramos no se superen, de manera que tampoco somos tan críticos contra el BitCoin. Simplemente, a algunos -o muchos- NO nos convence y NO percibimos esas "virtudes" que otros veis, ni más ni menos...

Bueno, kikepm, que pases -al igual que el resto de los conforeros de este hilo- unas muy Felices Fiestas y a seguir haciendo los "deberes" como cada cual crea más conveniente.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Dic 2017)

Respecto a BTC, os recuerdo algo aplicable a cualquier mercado cotizado:

Cuando las manos fuertes pretenden bajar el precio para entrar en el activo que sea, usan las cabezas visibles y "famosas" para desprestigiar, manosear, vapulear, y justificar afirmaciones negativas sobre ese activo.

Os recuerdo a Buffet ya que se ha mentado en el año 2008 diciendo que las bolsas habían entrado en un agujero negro, y comprar en aquel momento era una osadía...momento que el "viejete" aprovechó para lanzarse como un loco a cargar a precios de derribo en empresas más que solventes.


Cuando escuchéis a un "oráculo" de la vieja escuela...o de la nueva...hablar pestes de algo...es momento para pararse a pensar el motivo de que venga un tipo a advertirnos de que no entremos...¿que coño le importa a él?...¿pretende ser nuestro salvador?

No, nunca es así, valorar siempre que estos elementos solo buscan su beneficio económico a costa del nuestro, y por eso habréis de interpretarlos de modo inverso en muchos casos. 

¿Está BTC en este caso?

Sinceramente pienso que sí, y os lo dice un orero convencido al 100% de que el oro es uno de los mejores activos refugio que existen hoy en día.

BTC ha venido para quedarse, podrá bajar a 100$ o subir a 1.000.000$, pero lo que tenemos que entender es su trasfondo, y sabed que todo problema que hoy tenga, será solucionado más pronto que tarde, pues no hablamos de fabricar estatuas, hablamos de un código informático abierto que desde el minuto 1 no ha parado de crecer y mejorar, y lo seguirá haciendo, y lo que hoy es un problema mañana no lo será, a pesar de que surgirán otros nuevos.

Felices fiestas a todos, y disfrutad la mejor de las inversiones que habéis hecho (nacer), y del tiempo que os resta para exprimirla.


----------



## Orooo (24 Dic 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> , hablamos de un código informático abierto




Buenas tardes.

Paketazo te pregunto a ti ya que has mencionado lo de "un codigo", o si alguien me puede responder tambien se lo agradeceria.

Bitcoin es un codigo, es decir compras un bitcoin y compras un codigo que solo tu tienes.
Pero que pasa si compras medio bitcoin o 1/4 de bitcoin, o digamos 100 euros de bitcoin.
Que es lo que estas comprando en ese caso? Medio codigo? Una parte de ese codigo?

Quizas sea una chorrada lo que estoy preguntando, pero es que por mucho que leo aun no entiendo cuando fraccionas un bitcoin y compras satoshis que es lo que compras.


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Dic 2017)

Según lo entiendo yo, sería una cantidad concreta de Btc (con todos sus decimales) asignados a un código, algo así como el identificador de una transacción típica de transferencia bancaria.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (24 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Si estas jugando con oro papel estas inviertiendo en humo, y si encima de forma apalancada, tu inversion va durar poco



Mis kilos no los toco, solo me voy a jugar unos euros en el casino porque la tendencia manda.



kikepm dijo:


> Pero BTC es mucho más que eso, y en el largo plazo, por sus características, va a prevalecer.



Características del BTC: 

- lentitud extrema
- volatilidad extrema
- iliquidez (corralito de hecho)
- transacciones costosas
- consumo aberrante de energía​
Mientras las empresas abandonan BTC como medio de pago tú sigues aporreando el bombo, impasible, como el Manolo.


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2017)

Felices Fiestas compañeros.

Os quiero ver aquí a todos dentro de 12 meses.


----------



## Tons (24 Dic 2017)

Buenas noches a todos.

Tengo una duda a ver si me la podeis resolver, es especialmente para paketazo y Kikepm. De los problemas que tiene bitcoin veo especialmente importante el como esta subiendo el costo de la transacciones y sobre todo el consumo disparado de electricidad, este punto es el que más me preocupa.

¿creeis que tienen solución estos problemas o como será su evolución? .

pongo este enlace que acabo de leer...

El bitcoin arrasa con la electricidad: acaparará el consumo mundial en 2020

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## paraisofiscal (24 Dic 2017)

Todas esas noticias/rumores que corren por ahí de cuánta electricidad se consume para mantener online al bitcoin y procesar todas sus transacciones, con todos mis respetos, me parecen un sarta de estúpidas chorradas.

Otro de los tantos non sequitur que las masas repiten sin parar ni analizar.

A nada que uno sea un poco hábil con las matemáticas y la lógica, se entiende que este tipo de afirmaciones no tienen mucho sentido.

Nunca nadie ha afirmado que todos los servidores que conforman la www crearan un problema energético a ningún nivel, y hay millones de ellos.

En mi caso, tengo 3 equipos mac mini con un consumo medio de 40-45 Wh.

Poner una estufa de 1200 vatios durante 1 hora es un consumo equivalente a 26 horas continuas de trabajo con un mac mini.

Asar unos muslos de pollo en el horno gasta la misma energia que tener encendido un mac mini 60 horas.

Y ahora vienen estos periodistas de pacotilla con sus artículos mierda a decir que el bitcoin acaparará toda la energía del mundo... Payasos!


----------



## Leunam (25 Dic 2017)

Sin ánimo de crear polémica, el consumo eléctrico de Internet sí que es un problema muy debatido y no exento de importancia, aunque la borregada no se preocupe por él.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2017)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Bueno, vamos a ver: que BitCoin consume gran cantidad de Energía es INCUESTIONABLE... Otra cosa es que se pueda medir adecuadamente en su actual dimensión y su alcance futuro. Dicho de otra manera: NO tenemos datos fiables para cuantificar ese gasto y su repercusión.

Ahora bien, si esa va a ser una de las "excusas" que se van a emplear para "desacreditarlo", pues como que no lo sé ni tampoco me importa, puesto que ya sabéis lo que opino sobre esa "moneda" y sus "sucedáneos"... Otro "Cantar" será si el Sistema lo impone. Entonces el factor del gasto energético será lo que menos importará...

Además, hay un notable Fariseísmo en torno a este tema. Un simple ejemplo: una vivienda en la que no se habita y se pasa lo justo para su mantenimiento... Bien, factura mensual en torno a los 40 Euros de los cuales 2 Euros son de consumo REAL. A esto cómo lo llamamos: la JOJOYA de las Energéticas... ¿No?

Y si profundizamos en el gasto de la Energía superflua: ¿Cuánta Energía se está consumiendo en el planeta con motivos navideños?

Además, si se gasta Energía ya se paga en la factura correspondiente, ¿No? Y en otros casos se paga también sin consumirla como ya he reflejado en el ejemplo que he dado.

Y os dejo un enlace sobre este particular y que me ha parecido muy interesante... Ya comenté ayer que me estoy informando sobre el BitCoin, pero por otros "motivos" y que NO tienen NADA que ver con la ESPECULACIÓN que existe alrededor del mismo.

- Mitos y realidades sobre el consumo energético de la minería de bitcoins

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Dic 2017)

Orooo dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Paketazo te pregunto a ti ya que has mencionado lo de "un codigo", o si alguien me puede responder tambien se lo agradeceria.
> 
> ...



El código es como si dijéramos "un libro contable", tu cuando compras un BTC, estás anotando esa compra dentro de ese libro, da igual que sea 1/10.000 de BTC o 1000 BTC, lo que importa es que esa anotación queda grabada a piedra en la blockchain.

No compras una parte del código, compras un derecho para usarlo, y dependiendo del tamaño de ese derecho, podrás usarlo más o menos (a más BTC mas usos le podrás dar)...es como tener más combustible, y la blockchain es el depósito de ese combustible.


En cuanto al consumo eléctrico, es evidente que consume, pero no os dais cuenta de que puede sustituir a consumidores de engría mucho más voraces.

Pensad todo lo que podría sustituir a largo plazo este tipo de sistemas descentralizados.

A mayores, hay alternativas ya para ir asegurando la blockchain con sistemas alternativos a la minería consumista de energía (está verde, pero todo se andará si se precisa)

En cuanto a que BTC sube de precio así como sus tasas, es lógico, ya que BTC se está convirtiendo en un tren muy pesado que transporta mercancía muy valiosa, y no es lo mismo mover una moto con pizzas, que un tren de 100 vagones cargado de oro.

Cada uno ha de valorar los usos que le interesan de BTC, puede ser un simple banco dónde mantener una cantidad de "dinero", y para otros usos alternativos, usar otras blockchains menos seguras.

Todo lo que vivimos en este mundillo, es una prueba error, y los errores se van solucionando poco a poco al ir apareciendo, otros se intuyen, y se atajan antes de que sucedan.

Un saludo y a disfrutar de la familia, y a los que trabajen, pues ya les tocará.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2017)

A quien pueda interesarle que se pase por mi Blog de Rankia donde he editado algo que invita a una profunda "reflexión" sobre la actual relevancia del BitCoin y, especialmente, sobre su posible "origen"... Puede que sea "Casualidad", perooooo...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (25 Dic 2017)

Habria que distinguir entre la energia que se consume para minar nuevos bitcoins, y la que se utiliza para firmar transaciones. En la primera la idea precisamente es que crear bitcoins nuevos tuviera un precio, basado en energia, para que puedan tener un valor.


----------



## kikepm (25 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Características del BTC:
> 
> - lentitud extrema
> - volatilidad extrema
> ...



- BTC no es lento, es más, las transacciones son varios órdenes de magnitud más rápidas que SEPA, p. ej. Como cualquiera que use BTC puede comprobar.

- Si te refieres a los exchanges, BTC es muy líquido. Puedes cambiar tus BTCs por el fiat que prefieras o por cualquier cripto casi al instante. No es mi caso porque los BTCs que compré nunca los he vendido.

- El coste de transacción, la tasa o fee que se paga a los mineros, depende de varias cosas, entre ellas la oferta/demanda de transacciones. La elevación de las tasas es consecuencia, por tanto, del éxito de BTC y de la mayor demanda de su uso.

Como tecnología en evolución que es, la llegada de la LN y las sidechains reducirá las tasas actualmente pagadas a niveles muy pequeños. Es cuestión de tiempo que se generalice su uso.

- Toda tecnología que crea valor, y BTC lo hace en la forma de un libro contable distribuido INFALSIFICABLE, que resuelve el problema del doble gasto y admite transacciones globales sin necesidad de una autoridad central, necesita energía para su implementación. Probablemente no te pares a considerar el gasto energético que supone el transporte global (o absolutamente cualquier otra tecnología), y sin embargo este es varios órdenes de magnitud mayor que el que produce la red BTC.

¿Que o quien decide que el gasto energético en transporte sirve a una finalidad mayor?

Según tu argumento, los ecologistas deberían tener derecho a prohibir los coches o los aviones, debido a su gasto aberrante de energía.

La respuesta es que el valor que es creado por la red BTC es SUPERIOR a su gasto energético. Exactamente igual que con cualquier gasto energético que sirva a una finalidad económica.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (25 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> - BTC no es lento, es más, las transacciones son varios órdenes de magnitud más rápidas que SEPA, p. ej. Como cualquiera que use BTC puede comprobar.



4-10 transacciones por segundo solo compiten con SEPA mientras sea una minoría la que use BTC. 



kikepm dijo:


> - Si te refieres a los exchanges, BTC es muy líquido. Puedes cambiar tus BTCs por el fiat que prefieras o por cualquier cripto casi al instante.



Mientes como un bellaco. Los exchanges tardan 15 dias en remitirte los fondos a tu cuenta bancaria, donde sí tendrían liquidez. Por si fuera poco, hay límites a las cantidades a retirar, BTC es un corralito de hecho. Lógco por otra parte porque los exchanges son RESERVA FRACCIONARIA y solo disponen de liquidez para cubrir una pequeña parte de lo movimientos.



kikepm dijo:


> - El coste de transacción, la tasa o fee que se paga a los mineros, depende de varias cosas, entre ellas la oferta/demanda de transacciones. La elevación de las tasas es consecuencia, por tanto, del éxito de BTC y de la mayor demanda de su uso.



Entonces BTC "morirá de éxito", ya que a medida que la gente lo use las tarifas crecientes harán que la mayoróa de los wallets queden "congelados", pues costaría más moverlos que los BTCs que contienen. Excelente característica, envidiable por SEPA, SWIFT y demás.



kikepm dijo:


> Como tecnología en evolución que es, la llegada de la LN y las sidechains reducirá las tasas actualmente pagadas a niveles muy pequeños. Es cuestión de tiempo que se generalice su uso.



Hace mucho tiempo que se usa la zanahoria de LN para atraer mas burros hacia BTC. Nunca llega. LN tiene sus propios problemas, entre ellos que la seguridad de BTC se pierde.



kikepm dijo:


> - Toda tecnología que crea valor, y BTC lo hace en la forma de un libro contable distribuido INFALSIFICABLE, que resuelve el problema del doble gasto y admite transacciones globales sin necesidad de una autoridad central, necesita energía para su implementación.



Existen docenas de criptomonedas mucho más económicas energéticamente, por tanto el argumento de que el derroche etá justificado es de ABDUCIDO total, no hay por donde cogerlo.



kikepm dijo:


> ¿Que o quien decide que el gasto energético en transporte sirve a una finalidad mayor?



Sin BTC no te mueres de hambre ni colapsa la civilización, pero sin transporte ocurren ambas cosas. 

Este simple hecho lo decide. Así de ridículamente abducidos estáis los fanáticos de BTC que ni algo tan obvio sois capaces de ver.



kikepm dijo:


> La respuesta es que* el valor que es creado por la red BTC* es SUPERIOR a su gasto energético. Exactamente igual que con cualquier gasto energético que sirva a una finalidad económica.



Desde el momento en que otras critpos utilizan una fracción de la energía que necesita BTC para las mismas transacciones, tu argumento de ABDUCIDO es infumable.


----------



## kikepm (25 Dic 2017)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> 4-10 transacciones por segundo solo compiten con SEPA mientras sea una minoría la que use BTC.



SEPA es más lento en procesar cada transacción, del orden de dos días laborables, que llegan a ser 4 días si tienes la ocurrencia de enviar dinero el viernes o el jueves.

Veo que en tu subconsciente empiezas a aceptar que BTC se generalizará. Cuando se haga mayoritario su uso, se dispondrá de las sidechains para realizar pagos recurrentes como nóminas o transferencias, que incrementarán el número a valores mas prácticos.

BTC es una tecnología en evolución constante pero robusta, sin bugs de consideración. Todo esto va a llegar y cuando lo haga veremos el resultado en su cotización, especulaciones aparte.



Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Mientes como un bellaco. Los exchanges tardan 15 dias en remitirte los fondos a tu cuenta bancaria, donde sí tendrían liquidez. Por si fuera poco, hay límites a las cantidades a retirar, BTC es un corralito de hecho. Lógco por otra parte porque los exchanges son RESERVA FRACCIONARIA y solo disponen de liquidez para cubrir una pequeña parte de lo movimientos.



No respondes a mi argumento. El cambio por otras criptos es instantáneom y la transferencia de BTC desde el exchange hasta tu wallet personal también lo es.

En cuanto al fiat, no es algo de lo que me haya ocupado mucho. Nunca he usado un exchange salvo para recuperar en BTCs los BCHs creados por el fork de agosto.

¿Dices que 15 días tardas en disponer de tu fiat? Bueno, es lento pero no es lo mismo que un corralito. Dile a los argentinos si hubieran preferido disponer de su dinero en 15 días o en el tiempo que tardó su gobierno en permitirles acceder a él (varios años en que su fiat perdió el 90% de su valor).

Los exchanges pueden ser como dices, a mi me parecen un mal menor del mundo BTC, yo solo los he usado como camino de ida de fiat. En el futuro, cuando BTC se generalice, pagaremos todo tipo de bienes y servicios con BTCs y no hará falta volver al fiat.



Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Entonces BTC "morirá de éxito", ya que a medida que la gente lo use las tarifas crecientes harán que la mayoróa de los wallets queden "congelados", pues costaría más moverlos que los BTCs que contienen. Excelente característica, envidiable por SEPA, SWIFT y demás.



Esto es falso. Las tasas dependen de la oferta/demanda de transacciones. No existe algo así como una tarifa creciente. Hay tarifas que fluctúan con la demanda de uso de la red. Y como digo, si usas direcciones LN las tasas son muy pequeñas. Por usar una red infalsificable, segura frente a ataques de gobierno, de dinero inconfiscable y sin supervisión de "regulador"/estafador alguno.

Ningún sistema ofrece lo que BTC al precio de BTC.



Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Hace mucho tiempo que se usa la zanahoria de LN para atraer mas burros hacia BTC. Nunca llega. LN tiene sus propios problemas, entre ellos que la seguridad de BTC se pierde.



LN ya existe y funciona. Veremos en próximos tiempos si el mercado le asigna valor, y ello provendrá, o no, de que tenga utilidad para sus usuarios.



Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Existen docenas de criptomonedas mucho más económicas energéticamente, por tanto el argumento de que el derroche etá justificado es de ABDUCIDO total, no hay por donde cogerlo.



Hablas solo de una cara de la moneda. La "economía" energética no puede usarse simplemente para dictar si el uso de un determinado sistema/proceso es económico o no.

Lo es en relación al valor que genera dicho sistema. 

Por ejemplo, el gasto energético debido al uso que haces en este hilo y en el de bitcoin para lanzar tus exabruptos y mensajes de 20 cts es obviamente bastante bajo. Para mi, por si solo, no sería cuestión suficiente para que alguien decidiera prohibirte usar la red.

Sin embargo, en relación al valor que genera tu propaganda, nulo, es un evidente malgasto de energía. 

Creo que el ejemplo es bastante instructivo, y hasta una mente obtusa como la tuya podrá encontrarle valor.



Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Sin BTC no te mueres de hambre ni colapsa la civilización, pero sin transporte ocurren ambas cosas.



Y hasta sin internet podríamos vivir, de hecho hace 25 años nadie lo usaba, y ahora consume varios órdenes de magnitud por encima de lo que consume la red BTC

Siguiendo tus estupideces, deberíamos prohibir internet.

BTC genera valor que supera ampliamente su coste energético. Es en este sentido que estaba hecha la comparación con el gasto en transporte, o con cualquier otro gasto energético.

¿Deberíamos prohibir cualquier proceso que consumiera más que la red bitcoin y que fuera prescindible?

¿Quien decide que proceso es permisible en función de que gasto energético?

Las preguntas ya están respondidas. Obviamente no yo, ni tu, ni el creador del hilo, ni sus lectores, ni el del foro, ni siquiera un gobierno, que ya te gustaría.
*
Quien decide que gasto energético es razonable usar lo determina el mercado, los millones de personas interactuando y generando/asignando VALOR.*

Los argumentos sobre la energía son PAPARRUCHAS propias de subnormales, descerebrados, o manipuladores. O todas ellas.



Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Este simple hecho lo decide. Así de ridículamente abducidos estáis los fanáticos de BTC que ni algo tan obvio sois capaces de ver.
> 
> Desde el momento en que otras critpos utilizan una fracción de la energía que necesita BTC para las mismas transacciones, tu argumento de ABDUCIDO es infumable.



Otras criptos no crean el valor económico de BTC. Porque no son BTC y el mercado así lo ha valorado.

Esto tiene que ver precisamente con la naturaleza descentralizada, segura, robusta y que evita el doble gasto de la red BTC.

Otras criptos no generan el mismo tipo de condiciones, o las que lo hacen no lo hicieron a tiempo. 

BTC es el REY. Aunque te joda.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (25 Dic 2017)

kikepm dijo:


> No respondes a mi argumento. El cambio por otras criptos es instantáneom y la transferencia de BTC desde el exchange hasta tu wallet personal también lo es.



Ese "argumento" lo diste en respuesta a mi objeción de FALTA DE LIQUIDEZ en BTC, pero es otro argumento ABDUCIDO porque ni tu wallet ni otras criptos son liquidez.

Pero nada, tu sigue "trayendo manzanas" dando la imagen perfecta del ABDUCIDO por BTC.

---------- Post added 25-dic-2017 at 16:50 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> Otras criptos no crean el valor económico de BTC. Porque no son BTC y el mercado así lo ha valorado.



Curioso que hables del "valor económico" del BTC en un momento en que cada dia más empresas lo abandonan por las "caracteríticas" (bugs) que mencioné. 

Abducido en la tercera fase, joder.

Su peso en la economía etá al nivel del peso de la filatelia, solo cuatro "coleccionistas" lo valoráis y lo intercambiáis.


----------



## PEPEYE (26 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> A quien pueda interesarle que se pase por mi Blog de Rankia donde he editado algo que invita a una profunda "reflexión" sobre la actual relevancia del BitCoin y, especialmente, sobre su posible "origen"... Puede que sea "Casualidad", perooooo...
> 
> Saludos.



Coincido plenamente con la opinion de que el dolar paso de tener un valor reserva basado en el oro a estar sustentado por todo el petroleo del mundo y ahora ese monopolio se ha acabado y ahora toca reinventarse


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2017)

"... y los Sueños, Sueños son".

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2017)

El Brent casi en los 66$. El modelo BW Hill saltó por los aires.

Se acerca el momento de cambiar oro negro por el asqueroso FIAT :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Dará la oportunidad de cargar de nuevo.


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Dic 2017)

¿Nadie ha notado que oro, plata y mineras están subiendo desde mediados de diciembre?

Se ha ventilado mis pérdidas. 

Es un bonito regalo de Navidad. Habrá que comprarse un jamón para celebrarlo...

De las Alpujarras, DO, de momento, que también está bueno. No va a ser todo pata negra.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2017)

Hola, Kovaliov: Si no recuerdas mal debatimos sobre la situación de las mineras a principios de este mes y recordarás que te dije que NO tenías ningún "problema", ya que aquellas minusvalías latentes que tenías eran "pecata minuta" dentro de un sector tan castigado y que acabaría subiendo. Bien, eso lo decía pocos días antes del suelo "momentáneo" que hicieron el pasado día 11 tanto el GLD como el SLV... Por lo que comentas, parece que las cosas te van bien y me alegro. Tampoco estoy seguro de que estemos asistiendo a un "Rally" en la actualidad, pero está claro que el sector minero de los MPs (excepto el Paladio) está muy castigado.

En fin, yo recomiendo mucha prudencia, aunque estoy siguiendo bastante de cerca la evolución de las Divisas y el próximo año 2018 se presenta harto interesante. Veremos si el Oro cumple las expectativas que tenemos depositadas en el mismo. Y la Plata es muy imprevisible y, por regla general, hay que estar posicionado en ella antes de que "explosione" y que es lo que suele hacer cuando se "dispara", aunque luego dura lo que dura...

Y os dejo esto que está relacionado con el tema en cuestión.

- 5 Charts That Show Historic Value in Gold Stocks

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Si no recuerdas mal debatimos sobre la situación de las mineras a principios de este mes y recordarás que te dije que NO tenías ningún "problema", ya que aquellas minusvalías latentes que tenías eran "pecata minuta" dentro de un sector tan castigado y que acabaría subiendo. Bien, eso lo decía pocos días antes del suelo "momentáneo" que hicieron el pasado día 11 tanto el GLD como el SLV... Por lo que comentas, parece que las cosas te van bien y me alegro. Tampoco estoy seguro de que estemos asistiendo a un "Rally" en la actualidad, pero está claro que el sector minero de los MPs (excepto el Paladio) está muy castigado.
> 
> En fin, yo recomiendo mucha prudencia, aunque estoy siguiendo bastante de cerca la evolución de las Divisas y el próximo año 2018 se presenta harto interesante. Veremos si el Oro cumple las expectativas que tenemos depositadas en el mismo. Y la Plata es muy imprevisible y, por regla general, hay que estar posicionado en ella antes de que "explosione" y que es lo que suele hacer cuando se "dispara", aunque luego dura lo que dura...
> 
> ...



El valor más conservador para el oro debe rondar los 1.600$/oz.

Buena parte de la economía mundial va disparada. Los miles de millones de personas que viven en Asia anhelan el consumismo occidental.

Se van a consumir acero, cobre, petróleo, .... como si no hubiera mañana.

Inflación.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2017)

Hola, bertok: Yo suelo ser muy prudente, de manera que aún NO lo veo como tú. Vamos a ver qué nos depara el próximo año 2018 y donde se pueden dar bastantes "sustos" de todo tipo...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: Yo suelo ser muy prudente, de manera que aún NO lo veo como tú. Vamos a ver qué nos depara el próximo año 2018 y donde se pueden dar bastantes "sustos" de todo tipo...
> 
> Saludos.



El mundo económico ha girado hacia Asia.

Va a terminar tan mal como en otras ocasiones, crisis que lapidan la riqueza de las clases medias.

Ya no me quean duas que han conseguido domar a la hidra deflacionaria y que la inflación es cuestión de tiempo, poco tiempo.

Materias primas y valores cíclicos. No recuerdo un momento tan propicio en muchísimos años. Allá estamos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2017)

# bertok: Vamos a esperar qué hace el Cobre el próximo año y si supera los $3,870... Si fuera así, es posible que se diera el escenario que vaticinas. Yo, de momento, NO me lo creo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2017)

Para "complementar", bertok, te enlazo un documento recientemente publicado y que es el documento que contiene la Estrategia de Seguridad Nacional de los Estados Unidos. Es muy interesante, a pesar de que es largo y está en Inglés.

https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NSS-Final-12-18-2017-0905.pdf

Bien, resumiendo lo más esencial, en el mismo se identifica formalmente a China y Rusia como los principales adversarios de los EE.UU. en su Estrategia de Seguridad Nacional...

¿Sigues pensando que toda esa "riqueza" se seguirá trasvasando de forma pacífica a Asia? NO parece que ese sea el pensamiento de los Halcones de la Casa Blanca...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un interesante artículo relativo al Petróleo...

- Ciclo de precios y espejismos petroleros

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para "complementar", bertok, te enlazo un documento recientemente publicado y que es el documento que contiene la Estrategia de Seguridad Nacional de los Estados Unidos. Es muy interesante, a pesar de que es largo y está en Inglés.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NSS-Final-12-18-2017-0905.pdf
> 
> ...



Ambos se necesitan. Unos imprimen moneda mierda y otros les compran los bonos para que les compren sus productos. En la globalización ha habido 2 ganadores: la oligarquía usana (que no su clase media) y China en un espectro mucho más amplio.

A Europa le han comido la tostada y España saldrá de esto quebrada (de facto ya lo está cuando nadie salvo el BCE la financiaría en un mercado internacional de crédito).

Europa en su conjunto ha sido perdedora aunque el proceso interno de distribución de la riqueza muestre ganadores locales como la oligarquía alemana.

Los próximos 20 años traen más de lo mismo, extirpación de riqueza de las clases medias de Occidente, miserizacion de Europa y el Sudeste asiático a toda mecha.

Demasiada gente ansiando el consumismo occidental.

Apuesto por materias primas y los medios para transportarlas.


----------



## Leunam (27 Dic 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El mundo económico ha girado hacia Asia.
> 
> Va a terminar tan mal como en otras ocasiones, crisis que lapidan la riqueza de las clases medias.
> 
> ...



Si no es mucho pedir, para un profano como yo, que quiere ir aprendiendo, ¿qué acciones recomendáis vigilar y qué valores referencia? En esos sectores que mencionáis (materias primas, su transporte, oreras...) 

Muchas gracias 
Saludos


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un interesante artículo relativo al Petróleo...
> 
> - Ciclo de precios y espejismos petroleros
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, me ha gustado la aproximación inicial que hace pero creo que se pierde en detalle y termina errado.

El colapso de la producción venezolana ya es algo conocido e incluido en las previsiones mundiales.

El verdadero hito de 2017 y que ha causado que la demanda-oferta hayan alcanzado el equilibrio son: por una parte los recortes de la OPEC y sobre todo que el fracking gusano no ha cumplido las previsiones de producción que fueron incluidas en la previsión de producción mundial. 

Ese es el tema.

Salvo recesión mundial, la oferta estará por debajo de la demanda y los precios de oro negro se irán como mínimo a los 90$. Y con especulación, se pueden ir bien por encima de los 100$-110$.

Es un sector para ganar mucho dinero pero ahora será un poco más difícil que los últimos meses: lleva una subida de +40% y en algún momento corregirá.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 09:00 ----------




Leunam dijo:


> Si no es mucho pedir, para un profano como yo, que quiere ir aprendiendo, ¿qué acciones recomendáis vigilar y qué valores referencia? En esos sectores que mencionáis (materias primas, su transporte, oreras...)
> 
> Muchas gracias
> Saludos



Difícil y peligrosa respuesta.

Soy más de ver el momento el ciclo que de buscar valores infravalorados. Una vez identificado el momento del ciclo, me gustan valores muy apalancados financieramente en la que el aumento del precio de la materia prima dispara el Cash Flow y por tanto la reducción del balance. También son los valores más peligrosos.

En el mundo del oro amarillo huyo de las exploradoras. Prefiero las productoras medias pero siempre hay un problema u otro. Quién no se quiera complicar está el ETF GDX. Quién quiera riesgo tiene el ETF JNUG (ha subido 50% este mes).Este último lo veo demasiado peligroso.

En el mundo del oro negro, estoy saliendo ya a la espera de un recorte para volver a entrar. El caladero está en USA y UK, empresas medias.

Si conoces poco del peligro de estos sectores, mejor unos fondos pero sabiendo que aquí hay mucha más volatilidad que en el resto de los índices.

Suerte


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Si no recuerdas mal debatimos sobre la situación de las mineras a principios de este mes y recordarás que te dije que NO tenías ningún "problema", ya que aquellas minusvalías latentes que tenías eran "pecata minuta" dentro de un sector tan castigado y que acabaría subiendo. Bien, eso lo decía pocos días antes del suelo "momentáneo" que hicieron el pasado día 11 tanto el GLD como el SLV... Por lo que comentas, parece que las cosas te van bien y me alegro. Tampoco estoy seguro de que estemos asistiendo a un "Rally" en la actualidad, pero está claro que el sector minero de los MPs (excepto el Paladio) está muy castigado.
> 
> En fin, yo recomiendo mucha prudencia, aunque estoy siguiendo bastante de cerca la evolución de las Divisas y el próximo año 2018 se presenta harto interesante. Veremos si el Oro cumple las expectativas que tenemos depositadas en el mismo. Y la Plata es muy imprevisible y, por regla general, hay que estar posicionado en ella antes de que "explosione" y que es lo que suele hacer cuando se "dispara", aunque luego dura lo que dura...
> 
> ...



Así es Fernando, y te lo agradezco, pero no tenía ninguna duda. Si no fuera así no llevaría años por estos foros.

Sin embargo la plata parece que sigue siendo bajista, mientras que el oro ya se ve como alcista. Es extraño esto.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2017)

Hola, de nuevo...

# bertok: Los Imperios han acabado SIEMPRE confrontándose... y aquí NO va a ser diferente. El "cuándo" tampoco importa porque no lo podemos saber... Sin embargo, el próximo año 2018 me parece que va a ser muy interesante y relevante a todos los niveles: económico, financiero, socio-político y, sobre todo, geopolítico. Por ejemplo, te recuerdo que los Juegos de Invierno están programados en Corea del Sur...

# Leunam: bertok es un tipo muy avezado en esto de los mercados y se dedica a ellos desde hace tiempo... ¿Qué quiero decir con eso? Que lo más fácil es que te pegues un fuerte "trompazo" si eres "nuevo" en este mundillo de las Materias Primas y que es uno de los mercados más peligrosos que existen. Si se les toma el "paso" bien suelen dar unos fuertes retornos, pero como los cojas con el "paso cambiado" la Ostia suele ser de aúpa...

Ahora mismo, yo desaconsejo entrar en NADA que "huela" a Renta Variable, aunque ésta pueda seguir tirando un poco más, pero lo más fácil es que acabe corrigiendo fuerte en cualquier momento. Quizás, AHÍ, cuando todo el mundo huye de los mercados encuentres alguna cosa que te resulte interesante. De todas formas, si te interesa un sector determinado mira de irlo siguiendo y busca aquellas acciones que te resulten atractivas, pero si vas a entrar en las Materias Primas mejor busca un buen Fondo de Inversión, al menos hasta que consigas una experiencia que suele tardar años...

Saludos.

# Kovaliov: La Plata rebotó recientemente donde "tocaba" hacerlo y, en principio, NO debería tener excesivos problemas para subir hasta los entornos de los $17. Una vez llegados ahí -si se llega- ya habrá tiempo para seguir comentando la "jugada", pero piensa que la Plata es el MP más manipulado... No hace prácticamente nada que JP Morgan se ha hecho con una gran cantidad de FÍSICO y, sin embargo, ya ves quién tiene la mayor posición en unos Cortos que son masivos. De esa manera, es muy difícil tener subidas sostenidas.

Saludos


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # bertok: Los Imperios han acabado SIEMPRE confrontándose... y aquí NO va a ser diferente. El "cuándo" tampoco importa porque no lo podemos saber... Sin embargo, el próximo año 2018 me parece que va a ser muy interesante y relevante a todos los niveles: económico, financiero, socio-político y, sobre todo, geopolítico. Por ejemplo, te recuerdo que los Juegos de Invierno están programados en Corea del Sur...
> 
> ...



@fernando te agradezco este hilo a partir del cual me he interesado especialmente por el muno de las materias primas que tenía prácticamente abandonado.

Para mí fue una gran sorpresa encontrar negocios tan apalancados al ciclo. Me resulta especialmente atractivo siendo consciente de los riesgos que entraña.

Coincido contigo que no hace falta ser muy sofisticado: con algún ETF y algún fondo se puede ganar mucho dinero.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Dic 2017)

> # Kovaliov: La Plata rebotó recientemente donde "tocaba" hacerlo y, en principio, NO debería tener excesivos problemas para subir hasta los entornos de los $17. Una vez llegados ahí -si se llega- ya habrá tiempo para seguir comentando la "jugada", pero piensa que la Plata es el MP más manipulado... No hace prácticamente nada que JP Morgan se ha hecho con una gran cantidad de FÍSICO y, sin embargo, ya ves quién tiene la mayor posición en unos Cortos que son masivos. De esa manera, es muy difícil tener subidas sostenidas.



Soy consciente de esto que mencionas desde el primer día que decidí invertir en mineras y dejar de entrar en físico. Pero lo hice por que si consultas esos charts que pones y sigues la evolución a diez años de las mineras (tengo en seguimiento a unas 35) te das cuenta que no se conoce un mercado tan barato como el de las mineras de metales preciosos. 

Mirando esas gráficas de diez años, casi todas las mineras, grandes y pequeñas llegaron al suelo en diciembre de 2016 y algunas han sufrido una caída brutal, del orden del 80 o 90% y aún así siguen funcionando. Muy apalancadas, eso sí, pero quizá eso sea una ventaja, porque en cuanto suben un poco los metales, se disparan y pueden poner en producción explotaciones que no eran rentables.

Una minera que cae de 12 dólares a 60 céntimos y no quiebra, solo puede ir hacia arriba y mucho. Si metes dinero ahí, alguna te puede fallar, pero en conjunto tienen que explotar hacia arriba; a no ser que, de repente, nadie quiera el oro y la plata porque los bits sean tan deseados que las mujeres llevarán cadenas de bits al cuello.

Siendo consciente de la manipulación feroz de los precios del oro y la plata por las razones tantas veces señaladas aquí, también hay que saber que la economía depende más de la física y de una de sus ramas, la termodinámica, que de las matemáticas financieras y que, a la larga, todo tiene que cuadrar, por las buenas o por las malas, generalmente por las malas. Y en el mercado de las materias primas y las commodities en general, más, porque se trata de los bienes necesarios para que el mundo funcione, por lo que trabaja el personal. Esto siempre se tratará de producción, ahorro, inversión, consumo y toda la mierda de la contabilidad creativa tiene los días contados. 

Entonces, a pesar de JPMorgan y de las barridas de stops, que hay que aprender a identificar y aguantar, estoy convencido de que los pequeños inversores se pueden subir a esa ola, aprendiendo a surfear, claro. Es fundamental una buena gestión de la banca para no arruinarse, eso sí, y eso se aprende en el póker. Pero incluso no tocando el dinero invertido, si aguantas correcciones de hasta un 30 o 40%, a la larga tiene que ser muy rentable. No puede ser de otra manera.

Para mí, las criptos son la sublimación de la economía financiera. El mercado del humo en el que vivimos desde el año 72 elevado a su enésima potencia. Un infinito de especulación donde ya no se necesita ni aparentar la supuesta utilidad del bien sobre el que se especula, (pisos, sellos, tulipanes...tenían y tienen una utilidad) si no que nos convencemos de que el objeto sirve para algo contra toda evidencia. Por ejemplo, cuando el bitcoin estaba en sus inicios, era fácil y barato comprar una pizza con él, y ahora, después de casi diez años, es imposible. Eso jamás ha ocurrido con ninguna de las nuevas tecnologías asociadas a internet, al contrario, su desarrollo tecnológico era exponencial y su uso se generalizaba de inmediato, mientras que en las criptos no se ven más que callejones sin salida, que se apartan del debate con gestos despectivos hacia el que presenta alguna duda.

Ahora, no me canso de advertir, como jarella, que esto es una ficción y que nadie me haga caso ni me venga con reclamaciones, que yo voy de aprendiz, no de experto. Y que nadie llore por los euros perdidos que las lágrimas no te dejarán ver los que están por ganar.


----------



## FranMen (27 Dic 2017)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Así es Fernando, y te lo agradezco, pero no tenía ninguna duda. Si no fuera así no llevaría años por estos foros.
> 
> Sin embargo la plata parece que sigue siendo bajista, mientras que el oro ya se ve como alcista. Es extraño esto.



Se me ocurre que los ricos son tan ricos que prefieren el oro a la plata por cuestión de espacio/movilidad, imagínate lo que ocupa 1,000.000 $ de oro y uno de plata


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2017)

FranMen dijo:


> Se me ocurre que los ricos son tan ricos que prefieren el oro a la plata por cuestión de espacio/movilidad, imagínate lo que ocupa 1,000.000 $ de oro y uno de plata



La verdadera oligarquía no quiere oro. Lo que ansia es estar pegada a la máquina de creación de dinero (SIN ESFUERZO) y ser acreedores de la mayoría.

El mundo es una historia de lucha por poder y supervivencia. Han aprendido a esclavizar a países enteros a partir de un dinero falso que crean sin ningún esfuerzo.

Son asesinos, sin más.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2017)

Hola, FranMen: Desde los tiempos más antiguos el Oro ha gozado de las preferencias como mejor "dinero", aunque la Plata haya sido el auténtico "dinero" si entendemos como tal su enorme y común utilización. Luego, tenemos la "rareza" de uno y otro MP en nuestro planeta. Por último, está claro que la "dimensión" también pesa lo suyo y mucho...

Sin embargo, el ratio histórico siempre se sitúo en 16/1 y desde 1687, ha fluctuado desde 14 hasta 100, siendo el promedio de 27. En la actualidad anda disparado y es algo que en algún momento deberá ir corrigiendo, pero creo que por delante quedan bastantes años para que se llegue a un punto de "equilibrio" y que NO tiene porqué situarse en el histórico de 16/1, perooooo...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (27 Dic 2017)

bertok dijo:


> Salvo recesión mundial, la oferta estará por debajo de la demanda y los precios de oro negro se irán como mínimo a los 90$. Y con especulación, se pueden ir bien por encima de los 100$-110$.



Incluso sin recesión, la demanda de oil cada vez sera menor, los productores lo saben y por eso estan compitiendo en producir lo máximo posible, porque saben que en unos años su precios caerá en picado, seguramente a partir de 2020.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Incluso sin recesión, la demanda de oil cada vez sera menor, los productores lo saben y por eso estan compitiendo en producir lo máximo posible, porque saben que en unos años su precios caerá en picado, seguramente a partir de 2020.



El mercado está mostrando exactamente lo contrario a lo que indicas.

Una demanda sostenida al alza a partir de la activación e todo el sudeste asiático.

Una oferta que no crece al ritmo previsto, básicamente por el incumplimiento de la previsión del crecimiento del Shale Oil americano.

Ambas están ahora en equilibrio. A futuro habrá más demanda que oferta y los precios subirán, al menos 2018 y 2019.

Sólo lo podrá evitar una recesión mundial.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2017)

Hola, bertok: Exacto... si NO hay una recesión mundial.

El Petróleo por pura "lógica" debería tender a bajar, perooooo SIEMPRE existirá el factor geopolítico y que suele influir muy mucho en su precio...

Ya ves, bertok, que soy bastante pesimista y sólo cambiaré mi actual "percepción" en función de lo que se vaya viendo durante el próximo año 2018... Actualmente, pienso que la "falsa salida" está a punto de caducar...

En fin, el tiempo dará y quitará razones, pero tampoco tendremos que esperar mucho para saberlo...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: Exacto... si NO hay una recesión mundial.
> 
> El Petróleo por pura "lógica" debería tender a bajar, perooooo SIEMPRE existirá el factor geopolítico y que suele influir muy mucho en su precio...
> 
> ...



Fernando, coincidimos en algunos puntos y en otros no.

Antes del "pete" creo que va a haber un festival de la hostia. Esta´toda la economía mundial preparada para ello.

Y cuando llegue el "pete", estoy convencido que será un nuevo proceso de extracción de riqueza hacia la ya semiesclavizada clase media de Occidente. En ningún caso contemplo que a los asesinos oligarcas se les vaya de las manos en contra de sus intereses.

Pasa el tiempo y las soluciones siguen siendo las mismas: bordear el sistema todo lo que se pueda. Y sigo pensando que el oro sólo es medianamente válido en un escenario e colapso mundial y lo que va a colapsar es la clase media, no el mundo.

Estos hijos de puta manejan el mundo con FIAT. Para mí ya significa algo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2017)

Bueno, bertok, también el Imperio Romano se sustentó en el Fiat de la época y ya ves cómo acabó al colapsar éste... Y eso que aquellos "pollos" eran de largo mucho más listos e inteligentes que los actuales.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Gold Jumps To Key Technical Level As VIX Collapses | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Copper Rallies to Three-Year High as China Plant Halts Output - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (28 Dic 2017)

bertok dijo:


> La verdadera oligarquía no quiere oro. Lo que ansia es estar pegada a la máquina de creación de dinero (SIN ESFUERZO) y ser acreedores de la mayoría.
> 
> El mundo es una historia de lucha por poder y supervivencia. Han aprendido a esclavizar a países enteros a partir de un dinero falso que crean sin ningún esfuerzo.
> 
> Son asesinos, sin más.



Como tú dices, prefieren el papel que es más fácil de manipular, pero no son tontos y son tan obscenamente ricos que pueden diversificar: materias primas, obras de arte, tecnología. Prefieren premium: mejor un bugatti que 100Porsche, mejor un da Vinci que 100 Sorolla, mejor un kg de oro que 100 de plata...
Fernando, la historia nos da pistas, se repite pero, al mismo tiempo cambia. Quizás el spread oro/plata sea exagerado, pero me da la impresión que no se va a acercar al 1/20. Los ricos son muy ricos y los pobres son muy pobres y tienen muchos distractores: coche, móvil...


----------



## Ikertxj (28 Dic 2017)

Parece ser que el futuro es más automatización y descentralización, sensores por todas partes y demás...Todo eso va a requerir nuevas infraestructuras y terminales de todo tipo... ¿No siguen el oro y la plata siendo metales fundamentales para la fabricación de todo esto?
Lo digo porque si se activa la cosa en este sentido, igual afecta al precio de estos metales...¿no?


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# FranMen: Bueno, llevo muchos años en los MPs y algo sé sobre los mismos... Por ejemplo, en Abril de 2011 el ratio Plata vs Oro se colocó en 32:1... Y de eso hace poco más de seis años, así que...

Yo NO discuto el carácter monetario preponderante en el Oro, pero SÍ que entiendo que con el tiempo la Plata va a recortar mucho el diferencial actual que tiene en su ratio con el Oro. Y, quizás, NO lo haga por su valor monetario -que lo tiene- sino porque habrá un momento en que su escasez se reflejará en el precio. Está claro que hasta que eso llegue pueden pasar muchos años, pero llegar... llegará.

# Ibertxj: El Oro seguirá siendo el "dinero" más deseado y la Plata tiene unas aplicaciones industriales que hacen que su porvenir sea brillante, a no ser que le encuentren un sustituto igualmente efectivo y NO más caro. Ambos MPs son "caballos ganadores" en el tiempo, pero eso SÍ, el que quiera especular con ellos, mejor que lo haga a través del "papel". Son dos "productos" que se parecen, pero NO tienen NADA que ver...

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (28 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Incluso sin recesión, la demanda de oil cada vez sera menor, los productores lo saben y por eso estan compitiendo en producir lo máximo posible, porque saben que en unos años su precios caerá en picado, seguramente a partir de 2020.



Racional ya que haces tal afirmación me puedes explicar cual crees tú que es la razón para dicha caida. ¿Que es por el coche eléctrico, la desmaterialización de la economia, la fusión nuclear, que los marcianitos nos la van a traer para ya, etc... Si te dignas a contestarme me gustaría que la respuesta no fuese una de esas verdades del tipo que sueles soltar "de porque lo digo yo" y que este un poco fundamentada. 

Espero ansioso tu contestación a ver si me abres los ojos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Incluso sin recesión, la demanda de oil cada vez sera menor, los productores lo saben y por eso estan compitiendo en producir lo máximo posible, porque saben que en unos años su precios caerá en picado, seguramente a partir de 2020.



Incluso si triunfa el coche electrico, el petroleo tiene un uso enorme en la industria quimica y sobre todo en la aeronautica..
Yo no jubilaria al petroleo tan facilmente.


----------



## PEPEYE (29 Dic 2017)

El 'neofeudalismo' que Trump tenía preparado para EE.UU. - Keiser Report en español - YouTube
Otra opinion sobre el oro a partir del minuto 18 aproximadamente


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Para "complementar", bertok, te enlazo un documento recientemente publicado y que es el documento que contiene la Estrategia de Seguridad Nacional de los Estados Unidos. Es muy interesante, a pesar de que es largo y está en Inglés.
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/NSS-Final-12-18-2017-0905.pdf
> 
> ...




Lo mismo los que se trasladan son LOS PROPIOS HALCONES...

De lo que si estoy seguro es de que los States imposionarán...y quizá no sea muy agradable un lugar en el que no puedes salir de tu urbanización superprotegida y aislada con tropecientos sistemas de seguridad...

Tu pequeña isla ELYSIUM...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Tienen que ser unos "Grandísimos Hijos de su Madre" para publicar esto...

- La inflación cierra el año en el 1,2 % por la menor subida de los carburantes Por EFE

Pero es que encima nos toman por IMBÉCILES... Precisamente, cuando los Carburantes están en su punto más alto del año y qué decir de la Energía cuando también se ha pagado más cara que nunca... Y encima estos días nos están bombardeando con las subidas que van a experimentar el próximo año la Electricidad y el Gas... Son unos SINVERGÚENZAS y soy muy generoso en la calificación.

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Hola, amigo. Bien, los usanos antes de caer van a llevarse por delante a todo el mundo... Será la caída de un Imperio y eso SIEMPRE ha conllevado grandes "cataclismos" en todos los órdenes y pasa un largo período de tiempo hasta que se encuentra un nuevo equilibrio.

En las caídas de los Imperios, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, NO son las élites las únicas que caen, sino que se extiende por todas las capas sociales, de manera que cuando se producen la onda expansiva tiene un alcance mayor al calculado previamente y eso lo saben también los Halcones que ahora están junto al DESCEREBRADO que reside en la Casa Blanca.

En fin, ya veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (29 Dic 2017)

bertok dijo:


> El mercado está mostrando exactamente lo contrario a lo que indicas.
> 
> Una demanda sostenida al alza a partir de la activación e todo el sudeste asiático.
> 
> ...



Creo que sobreestimas lo que no solo Hill ha indicado, o la vieja Tverberg que conoces mejor que yo...

CAPACIDAD DE CONSUMO...o sea, capacidad de endeudamiento...

Y sabes mejor que yo, tanto tu, como Negro o Fernando, sabéis que lo que se extrae cada día es de peor calidad y la tasa de retorno hace el negocio petrolero subsidiario, como todo, de los bancos centrales...o sea, UN NO NEGOCIO MAS...

Yo no tengo una bola de cristal, ojala, pero no le doy a esta situación un lustro...

Vivimos una época curiosa, extraña, pareciera que la negación de la realidad se haya trasformado en una obligación.

Porque, a fin de cuentas, qué sentido económico (no perdamos de vista la definición de economía...las definiciones tan fascistas todas ellas...) tiene bombear una sustancia cuando de todo el proceso lo que se obtiene son títulos de deuda???

Esa destrucción de capital, Saturno devorando a sus propios hijos, nos llevará a la tumba...literalmente devoramos nuestro propio futuro. El de nuestra progenie...

Si algún día nuestros nietos toman conciencia del crimen...pasaremos a la historia como lo que somos, una escoria consumista materialista y sumamente egoísta e hipócrita.

Por otro lado, yo no creo que Hill haya fallado con su teoría científica, porque eso es lo que es...

Simplemente las distorsiones sobre el modelo yo las interpreto como los efectos de los esfuerzos del capital por maquillar el deterioro...

Es evidente que este es un problema con bastantes variables...pero llegará un momento en que la presión el volumen y la temperatura se impondrán...sencillamente porque todo tiene su límite...

HASTA LA NEGACIÓN DE LA REALIDAD, INCLUSO LA CIENTÍFICA Y/O MATEMÁTICA LO TIENE...

Si lo llevamos al absurdo se ve mejor lo que digo...

Si mañana solo quedara un productor, pongamos USA...pero el mundo esta devastado por una guerra nuclear...el precio del barril importaría un cojón de pato.


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2017)

******* dijo:


> Creo que sobreestimas lo que no solo Hill ha indicado, o la vieja Tverberg que conoces mejor que yo...
> 
> CAPACIDAD DE CONSUMO...o sea, capacidad de endeudamiento...
> 
> ...



Maese, salvando el % de manipulación de los bancos usanos en el precio del pretróleo, la clave está en el equilibrio de oferta vs demanda.

Hoy se extraen poco más de 90m de barriles al día. El mundo no es la decrépita europa, el mundo va a toda mecha con centenares de millones de asiáticos dispuestos a todo para vivir y consumir como hacemos nosotros. Y eso es consumir energía. En Asia se van a incorporar 2 Europas al consumo desenfrenado.

Doy por hecho que aún con todas las medidas de eficiencia energética, renovables, coche eléctrico, .... el consumo superará los 100m de barriles al día.

Y los precios están yendo al alza por algo muy conocido y que la manipulación descarada de la agencia americana no ha podido tapar más: mientras la demanda sigue al alza, el shale oil americano no está cumpliendo el crecimiento de producción incluido en el forecast de inicio de año. Los puntos más dulces ya han sido explotados y los retornos de los pozos que están reabriendo no están al nivel de lo que se esperaba.

Y mientras todo esto ocurre, TODOS los días suben la demanda de energía porque millones de amarillos quieren consumir más ...... y están dispuestos a trabajar y endeudarse lo que sea necesario para conseguirlo.

¿qué son las deudas?, ¿por qué los acreedores (bien formados financieramente) están dispuestos a prestar un dinero que posiblemente no recuperen nunca a unos amarillos o negritos pobres en el otro lado del planeta y bien lejano el glamour occidental?. Porque prestar deudas con un capital que se inventa de la nada y se cobra en factor trabajo y esclavitud eterna, es el mejor negocio que el lobo humano jamás ha creado.

Los acreedores esclavizan (a través de sus brazos políticos) a centenares de millones de ciudadanos en busca de su factor trabajo. El dinero les importa una puta mierda, se crea de la nada.

El mundo va a devorar materias primas a tope. No hay otra.

Vamos a sacarle un poco de rendimiento.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, en estos momentos los MPs están "peleando" con los precios objetivos que se dieron aquí para el corto plazo. Vamos, que se dieron hace escasos días...

Bien, si el Oro supera los actuales niveles, mantengo como objetivo los $1351,20 y la Plata si supera los $17 tiene las siguientes resistencias en los $17,440 y los $18,027.

Resulta sumamente curiosa esta fortaleza que presentan los MPs, especialmente el Oro, a pesar de que todo PARECE estar en contra... Ya comenté que el próximo año 2018 se vivirán movimientos muy FUERTES en las Divisas e imagino que el Oro acabará dejando atrás los actuales precios.

B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Tienes toda la razón a poco que se conozca bien el mundo de las Materias Primas... La gente no tiene NI PAJOLERA idea de lo cerca que está en el tiempo la caducidad de muchas de ellas, al menos para los bolsillos más "comunes", tanto de aquí como en Asia o en el Cotolengo... No hablo de pocos años, ni de siglos... sino de décadas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 Dic 2017)

El coste energético y el ciclo financiero van intimamente ligados.

Si el ciclo financiero se va a burbuja, el coste energético sube.
Si el coste energetico sube, el ciclo financiero se va a recesión.
Si el ciclo financiero se va a recesión, el coste energético baja.
Si el coste energético baja, el ciclo financiero se va a burbuja.

De alguna forma el peak oil ya esta presente en la economía actual en base a que cada vez hay que imprimir mayor cantidad de divisas para comprar la misma cantidad de energía. Es lo normal cuando compras algo que es limitado con algo que es ilimitado.

Uno no puede imprimir su propio camino hacia la prosperidad.
Solo las mejoras tecnologicas han permitido al ser humano llegar a donde esta hoy.


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Dic 2017)

bertok dijo:


> La verdadera oligarquía no quiere oro. Lo que ansia es estar pegada a la máquina de creación de dinero (SIN ESFUERZO) y ser acreedores de la mayoría.
> 
> El mundo es una historia de lucha por poder y supervivencia. Han aprendido a esclavizar a países enteros a partir de un dinero falso que crean sin ningún esfuerzo.
> 
> Son asesinos, sin más.



El concepto de deuda está fuertemente arraigado en la psique humana desde la primera infancia. La otra cara de este sentimiento es el de justicia, también central en la niñez. Esto no es justo, dicen los niños muy pequeños. Se produce un gran desbalance que hay que compensar. Si no puede ser por medios pacíficos surge la violencia. 

El dinero aparece primero como un concepto abstracto que soluciona estos desbalances y mucho más tarde se materializa como moneda física. 

La oligarquía nos domina, como bien indicas, manipulando el sentimiento de deuda de las masas, del cual los grandes hombres, entendida esta expresión en su sentido antropológico, carecen. Así surge el poder. 

Esta reflexión está basada en mi lectura del libro En deuda, de David graeber, libro seminal que explica aspectos esenciales del desarrollo de la existencia humana, de la historia y la psicología del hombre. 

Uno de los tres o cuatro libros esenciales que me han aclarado asuntos que me habían preocupado desde niño. 

Desde que lo leí, cuando oigo la palabra trueque me pongo malo. Me demostró el gran timo de la supuesta ciencia económica que siempre sospeché


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante artículo el que os enlazo...

- Investment prospects for 2018

Y con la euforia existente en las criptomonedas -hoy, NO...-, en las Bolsas americanas, etc., etc. se está obviando lo que están indicando los Bonos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2017)

Demasiadas incógnitas detrás de la desaparición del submarino ARA San Juan... y ahora os dejo una de las "explicaciones" que se están barajando. NO es ni mucho menos inverosimil...

www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/no...hundieron-el-submarino-argentino-ara-san-juan

Saludos.


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (30 Dic 2017)

Hombre Don Fernando, cuanto tiempo, no sabía que había abierto el hilo nuevamente, voy a intentar ponerme al día desde el principio para enterarme cuanto antes de por dónde van a ir ahora los tiros (y no de goma precisamente). Mientras tanto les deseo a Ud. y a los conforeros un Feliz Año 2018 lleno de paz, sosiego, calma, legalidad y tranquilidad.

Nos leemos


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2017)

Hola, Me gusta tu Spread: Pues, SÍ, aquí lo tiene de nuevo y con el mismo seguimiento de SIEMPRE.

Y yo también le deseo a Vd. y al resto de los conforeros un Feliz Año 2018. Y en cualquier caso, mejor que sigamos preparándonos para los "imprevistos" que pudieran acontecer y si no suceden "miel sobre hojuelas", señal de que las cosas nos habrán ido más o menos bien.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (30 Dic 2017)

Se acaba el año, con otro año perdido para el oro, con -1% de rentabilidad en euros. Fracaso metalero. El proximo año tiene pinta que sera mas de lo mismo.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (30 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Se acaba el año, con otro año perdido para el oro, con -1% de rentabilidad en euros. Fracaso metalero.



Has soltado tu última explosión de estupidez para cerrar el año, enhorabuena!

En este hilo hablamos de oro, no de tulipanes. Una inversión conservadora es aquella en el que el inversor está dispuesto a asumir un riesgo bajo, lo que también supondrá una baja rentabilidad. 

Fíjate que otros irversores conservadores eligen bonos alemanes con *rendimiento negativo* desde el momento de la contratación. Es el precio que se paga por conservar un patrimonio.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2017)

# racional: ¡Joder! ¿Por qué no se lo "curra" más? Vamos a ver lo que nos dicen los "números" y que Vd. ignora y sólo sesga cuando le interesan: El Oro se ha revalorizado +12,86% respecto al USD y que es la moneda de "referencia" en este MP y el Euro se ha revalorizado un +14,4% en relación al USD... ¿Quiere que comparemos con otras Divisas? Va a ser que NO... ¡eh!

En fin... "El hombre absurdo es el que no cambia nunca". (Georges Benjamin Clemenceau)


----------



## PEPEYE (31 Dic 2017)

Nueva opinion
Keiser Report en español: Predicciones para el 2018 (E1169) - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2017)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo el que os dejo. No es para "malmeter" contra el BitCoin, sino como "aviso a navegantes" para aquellos que sólo especulan con las criptomonedas y, evidentemente, NO para aquellos que están ahí por otros motivos más asociados contra la esclavitud monetaria que aplica el Sistema... que esa es otra cuestión, aunque en lo personal NO creo que BitCoin sea la "solución", ni muchísimo menos, pero bueno es una simple apreciación personal.

- Mi cisne negro para 2018: la ilegalidad del bitcoin | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Dic 2017)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo el que os dejo. No es para "malmeter" contra el BitCoin, sino como "aviso a navegantes" para aquellos que sólo especulan con las criptomonedas y, evidentemente, NO para aquellos que están ahí por otros motivos más asociados contra la esclavitud monetaria que aplica el Sistema... que esa es otra cuestión, aunque en lo personal NO creo que BitCoin sea la "solución", ni muchísimo menos, pero bueno es una simple apreciación personal.
> 
> - Mi cisne negro para 2018: la ilegalidad del bitcoin | Investing.com
> 
> Saludos.



Y debajo del artículo un anuncio ofreciendo comprar criptos...

Como bitcoin, ahora mismo, no genera ningún tipo de valor que tenga alguna relevancia en el mercado, todo lo que hay en él es especulación. No produce metales preciosos, no produce comida, no produce iphones... Por lo tanto, lo que gana uno es lo que perderá otro. No es necesario que se produzca uno de esos eventos que son inevitables, como la intervención de los estados, para que se puedan arruinar por millares.

Como en todos los esquemas ponzi, los que están dentro animan a los que les han de pagar las plusvalías.

Esto es lo que argumenta uno que salió escaldado de la bolsa y ahora promociona el bitcoin



> Los supuestos profesionales haciendo campaña contra las criptomonedas porque se quedan sin trabajo. El trading convencional da un 90% de perdedores. He probado todas las técnicas y ninguna funciona. Esto es un casino manipulado, la gran estafa de principios de siglo, jugando con los ahorros de mucha gente. Las criptomonedas los pone en la picota. Estos son los mismos que no daban un duro por el Bitcoin, pero entonces porque empresas y bancos están invirtiendo en Ripple por ejemplo? En lo único que estoy de acuerdo es que si los market makers así lo deciden esto petara para arriba o para abajo.



Lo que no explica es de donde salen o saldrán sus supuestos beneficios. Ya lo explico yo, de lo que metan otros más lentos que él.

Al menos Tesla, para mi otro timo, ofrece la zanahoria de los viajes a marte y el coche eléctrico.


----------



## FranMen (31 Dic 2017)

Alguien puede explicar lo que está pasando/puede pasar en Irán y sus implicaciones en el petróleo y oro. (Pregunto aquí porque es de los pocos hilos con gente seria que quedan en burbuja)


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2017)

Hola, FranMen: Lo que está sucediendo en Irán es algo bastante común en otras zonas geográficas y se centra en la inestabilidad económico-financiera, principalmente en el Desempleo, la Inflación y la inviabilidad de buena parte de su Sistema financiero.

Bien, le dejo un vídeo cuya fuente procede de allí...

- Iraníes plantean en protestas sus demandas económicas | HISPANTV

Y luego NO nos podemos olvidar de la rivalidad existente en el tiempo entre Irán y Arabia Saudita... Es muy probable que éste último país, junto a los EE.UU., estén detrás de buena parte de lo que hoy está sucediendo en Irán.

Las implicaciones para el Petróleo y el Oro vendrán desde el EXTERIOR de Irán y es casi imposible en este país dado que los Guardianes de la Revolución constituyen una fuerza más que suficiente para contener una posible sublevación interna.

En fin, dado el día que es, no puedo ampliarle algo que tengo más que estudiado, pero que podemos aplazar para los próximos días si Vd. sigue interesado en desarrollar este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (31 Dic 2017)

Gracias, por lo que he leído, en otras ocasiones han habido revueltas que han acabado con un fortalecimiento del régimen. Por tanto no debe ocurrir como en Libia ni Egipto pese a las intrigas de USA y Arabia.
Feliz año a todos.


----------



## paketazo (31 Dic 2017)

Feliz 2018 a todos, especialmente al creador del hilo.

Gracias a todos por aportar.

Por cierto, mantengo mi apuesta de que el oro podría superar máximos históricos durante el 2018...algo que también le he escuchado a M. Keiser en su último informativo.

Veremos si acertamos o no...yo la apuesta la voy asegurando como siempre...poco a poco y con buena letra.

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2017)

El oro a 1600$/oz y el Brent a +80$.

Ganaremos bien y lo cambiaremos por asqueroso FIAT.

Fuerza para todos


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Gracias a ti y a otros conforeros que activos o no mantienen este hilo tan interesante.

Respecto a lo que comentas, no sabría decirte en este momento y es que estoy enfrascado en el estudio de unas pautas en los principales MPs y todavía me falta una confirmación de lo que pretendo "ver"... Todo apunta a que el Oro va a desarrollar una fuerte salida al alza, perooooo si la pauta es cómo parece apuntar, los máximos anteriores se van a quedar bastante "chicos"...

Luego, hay varios elementos que siguen avalando una huida hacia la "calidad"... Por ejemplo, lo que nos deja vislumbrar este enlace...

- Chart Of The Day - This Hasn't Happened Since 2008 | Zero Hedge

# bertok: Mira el enlace propuesto y ya tendremos tiempo de "hablar" sobre tu "optimismo"... Y también te voy a decir que existe un ratio que no suele ir en la misma dirección: Precisamente, el del Oro y el Petróleo... Bien, éste en Diciembre acabó en los entornos de los 1:21,67 y todo sugiere que el mantenimiento de las posiciones largas en el Crudo debería extinguirse alrededor 1:19,77. Eso en el corto y medio plazo.

Bueno, la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí NO vamos a cambiar nuestros MPs por el "asqueroso" dinero Fiat hasta que nos veamos "obligados" por vete a saber qué "circunstancias"... Y a lo mejor el cambio NO será por esa vía. Eso ya se verá...

Y es que ya sabes que ambos tenemos opiniones divergentes sobre cómo va a evolucionar la Economía mundial...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # paketazo: Gracias a ti y a otros conforeros que activos o no mantienen este hilo tan interesante.
> 
> ...



@fernando, permíteme matizar algo: después de leernos tanto tiempo, creo que *soy mucho más pesimista que tú*. La diferencia está en el lado del prisma que estamos viendo.

Me parece mucho cruel el destino que la asesina oligarquía tiene reservada a una parte de la ciudadanía mundial (principalmente a la ciudadanía europea) que un pete descontrolado. De hecho, el pete descontrolado sería la solución para renacer hacia algo nuevo.

Lo que defiendo es un mutación del sistema en algo lento e insoportable que mientras hincha la hidra capitalista en Asia, carcome la riqueza y el alma de la sociedad europea, la cual ya no le sirve.

La peor noticia es que estos hijos de puta no vayan a perder el control y su máquina de extracción de riqueza haya recobrado el esplendor que la deflación llegó a amenazar de forma seria.

Igual estoy equivocado pero ya creo que el capitalismo está inmerso en un ciclo normal, de los que ya hemos visto. Otra ronda de deuda-crecimiento, calentura de los precios de materias primas y colapso por incapacidad de pagar los precios a los que va a llegar. En la siguiente crisis, meterán trillones (los que sean necesarios), eso es lo que han aprendido del 2008.

La única forma de tener una mínima esperanza, sería un pete global y un levantamiento de las clases populares ....... y ahí amigo yo ya he perdido toda la esperanza.

Trato de sacarle todo lo que puedo al ciclo y no más. Se acabó el tiempo de convencer a terceros, ni lo entienden ni lo merecen muchos de ellos.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Ene 2018)

Hola buenas tardes y feliz año a todos. No es santo de mi devoción Rallo. Pero es interesante lo que dice aquí se bitcoin. El valor intrínseco del bitcoin no es cero | AméricaEconomía | AméricaEconomía


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Ene 2018)

Buen año.

Seguimos optimistas. 

Pos que haiga salú, hoyga! Para eso nada mejor que la plata.

¿Alguien vio el anuncio de después de las campanadas?

La plata en peligro de extinción - Rankia - pág. 2


La plata en peligro de extinción
Francisco Llinares
(06/07/2014)
89 comentarios
Libro Análisis técnico profesional: Estrategias para derivados y gráficos compuestos de Francisco Llinares

Cómpralo ahora



Según el U.S. Geological Survey, en el mundo se habrá agotado la plata dentro de 20 años justos. En la foto de abajo están las reservas mundiales del metal más brillante del planeta, aunque los que sólo miran su precio pueden llegar a pensar que es el metal más opaco. Pero, según el gráfico, puede que vaya cogiendo brillo en los próximos años.

Si miramos la tabla con detalle, podemos ver que los tres mayores productores (China, México y el resto de países que se cuentan juntos) se quedarán con las reservas a cero en los próximos 8 -10 años. Aunque queden reservas para satisfacer la demanda durante 10 años más, la producción bajará a la mitad de la actual antes de los próximos 10 años, creando un monumental estrangulamiento de la oferta que debería catapultar el precio de la plata a la estratosfera, pues, la demanda, lejos de bajar va a subir exponencialmente en los próximos años.







Aquí se puede descargar el documento del que he sacado la foto.



Un ejemplo de aumento de la demanda en breve: China va a instalar 70 Gigawatios de fotovoltaica antes del 2017. Según lo que he podido leer, cada gigawatio necesita alrededor de 80 toneladas de plata para su construcción. Como en Rankia tenemos expertos en este tipo de energías, esperamos que en los comentarios nos ilustren con más detalles sobre el asunto.

Si a la demanda de China le unimos los paneles que se instalarán en Japón y otros países que están aumentando la energía instalada, que se consuman 10.000 toneladas de plata en los próximos años es una cifra razonable.

Habrá quien piense que cuando algunos países se queden sin plata los otros aumentarán la producción hasta equilibrar la demanda. Eso es muy poco probable, pues dos tercios de la producción de plata anual se consigue como subproducto de la extracción de otros metales como plomo, cobre, zinc, etc.

Si la economía mundial no aumenta, cosa poco probable, al bajar la demanda de plomo, cobre y zinc las mineras descenderán su producción para evitar que los precios caigan en vertical. Esta circunstancia hará descender a su vez la cantidad de plata producida como subproducto, que es la mayoría.



CONCLUSIÓN: la plata tiene todas las papeletas para ser el primer elemento de la tabla en extinguirse. La mayor parte de la plata que ha salido de las minas en los últimos 5000 años está en los vertederos en cantidades tan pequeñas que son económicamente irrecuperables con la plata por debajo de los 100$ la onza. El consumo va a seguir aumentando cada año debido a las miles de patentes nuevas que usan plata en mayor o menor cantidad. Y como hemos visto arriba, en 10 años la producción va a colapsar.

Teniendo en cuenta que el precio de los linces ibéricos en el mercado negro ha aumentado exponencialmente, es probable que con la plata pase igual.

En 10 años habrá mucha menos plata que oro sobre la superficie terrestre, es bastante absurdo que valga 62 veces menos.

Cada año, de momento, se produce 10 veces más plata que oro, pero el oro se atesora por completo y la mitad de la plata desaparece metida en muchos productos: misiles, chandals, calcetines, vendas, aparatos de electrónica, etc. ¿Tiene sentido la diferencia de precio?

Durante miles de años la plata se ha intercambiado por el oro a un ratio fijo de 15, que es precisamente la cantidad que había de plata más que de oro en el planeta, contando tanto la que duerme bajo tierra como la que ha visto la luz. Digo había porque ahora ya no hay 15 veces más plata disponible que oro. A ningún precio se podrá volver a reunir esa cantidad. ¿ Puede estar tan barata mucho más tiempo?

Hace varios años que se venden 50 veces más monedas de plata para inversión que de oro. Este año el ratio es de 100 a 1. ¿Durante cuántos años habrá suficiente metal para mantener esos ratios a estos precios?

Las respuestas, después de la publicidad de las campanadas del 2017


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# bertok: Llevo unos meses dándole vueltas a ese escenario que tú dibujas y que de alguna manera fue el mismo que permitió al Imperio Romano de Occidente proseguir con su lenta agonía durante dos Siglos más... y antes ya prepararon su salida hacia Oriente (Bizancio). Digamos que lo que NO me "cuadra" en el tiempo es que el USD ya ha alcanzado prácticamente la devaluación que sufrió el Denario y luego los "tiempos" ahora transcurren mucho más rápido que en el pasado, así que esta situación NO debiera prolongarse muchos años más...

Luego, tenemos que los recursos naturales están en una situación más limitada de lo que la mayoría de la gente "piensa", vamos si es que lo hace... que esa es otra cosa.

Efectivamente, bertok, lo suyo sería un "pete" descontrolado y, contrariamente a lo que tú crees ahora, yo todavía lo veo factible, pero NO por iniciativas sociales, políticas, etc., sino de la misma manera que ha sucedido en situaciones parecidas acontecidas a lo largo de la Historia. La única y notable "diferencia" es que ahora la OSTIA sería de un alcance brutal y NO se circunscribiría a determinadas áreas geográficas.

Sigo manteniendo, bertok, que entre 2018-2020 vamos a ver la peor cara de la Economía y que se revelará cuando caigan las capas de maquillaje contable que emanan desde los datos "oficiales" que se publican. De todas formas, igual ando muy equivocado... Sin embargo, el horizonte viene bastante "ennegrecido"...

# Kovaliov: Uno de los principales expertos en la Plata es, precisamente, D. Francisco Llinares y me consta que suele leerme, algo que le agradezco enormemente. Bien, tanto él como yo tenemos opiniones parecidas sobre la Plata.

Respecto a la extinción de la Plata, yo no sé si quedan 20 años o bastantes más, pero lo que es cierto es que vamos hacia la extinción de varios elementos químicos de la tabla periódica...

Y os dejo un enlace muy revelador sobre este particular y que es reciente...

Endangered Elements - American Chemical Society

Saludos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (1 Ene 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> En 10 años habrá mucha menos plata que oro sobre la superficie terrestre, es bastante absurdo que valga 62 veces menos.
> 
> Cada año, de momento, se produce 10 veces más plata que oro, pero el oro se atesora por completo y la mitad de la plata desaparece metida en muchos productos: misiles, chandals, calcetines, vendas, aparatos de electrónica, etc. ¿Tiene sentido la diferencia de precio?



Tiene perfecto sentido por la utilidad marginal decreciente. Si necesitas fabricar x dispositivos compras N onzas de plata y ni una sola más, el fabricante no tiene interés en atesorar más plata de la estrictamente necesaria. En cambio el oro, al carecer de usos prácticos es atesorable hsta el infinito, quien tiene mucho siempre quiere más. La utilidad marginal del oro es inmensa, la de la plata decrece rápidamente.


----------



## PEPEYE (1 Ene 2018)

Como curioso en el tema de los MP y mirando las auditorias de bullionvault me ha parecido entender que algunos inversores apuestan como la plata como refugio


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2018)

Hola, PEPEYE: Yo mismo llevo apostando hace tiempo por la Plata y también... JP Morgan. Por algo será... ¿No le parece?

Saludos.


----------



## PEPEYE (2 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, PEPEYE: Yo mismo llevo apostando hace tiempo por la Plata y también... JP Morgan. Por algo será... ¿No le parece?
> 
> Saludos.



Como siempre gracias a ti y a todos los que participan en este post
Lo de JP Morgan y sus inversiones en plata lo sabia y es una de las cosas que me han hecho decantarme por esa opcion invertir en plata
Ha llegado un nuevo año y me toca cambiar algunos fondos cuyo rendimiento no ha sido el esperado , tambien es verdad que era la parte que tenia como refugio y bien pensado me parece mejor refugio los MP que el FIAT
Dada mis dificultades para tener plata fisica en propiedad he pensado en ETFs respaldados por inversiones en dicho metal como por ejemplo iShares Silver Trust (SLV), ¿que opiniones os genera dicha inversion?


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2018)

Hola, PEPEYE: NO soy muy partidario de los ETFs, pero el SLV, quizás sea el más conservador y que sigue más fielmente la evolución de la cotización de la Plata. Sin embargo, ya sabes que cotiza en USD, de manera que ten en cuenta esa variable... y que muchos suelen dejar de lado. Ahora mismo, el par EUR/USD están "probándose" en la resistencia que tiene la divisa europea.

Saludos.


----------



## PEPEYE (2 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, PEPEYE: NO soy muy partidario de los ETFs, pero el SLV, quizás sea el más conservador y que sigue más fielmente la evolución de la cotización de la Plata. Sin embargo, ya sabes que cotiza en USD, de manera que ten en cuenta esa variable... y que muchos suelen dejar de lado. Ahora mismo, el par EUR/USD están "probándose" en la resistencia que tiene la divisa europea.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, lo del dolar es una variable que contemplaba y por eso me retrae un poco, ¿sabes de alguno de caracteristicas similares en euros?


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2018)

Hola, PEPEYE: Mira, el único que conozco en Euros es el ETFS Physical Silver (VZLC), pero desconozco su comportamiento y cualquier cosa relacionada con el mismo. Con el dato, PEPEYE, ya es cuestión tuya buscar información sobre el mismo. Y fíjate también en algo que es muy importante en los ETFs: la liquidez...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 Ene 2018)

Hola Fernando y compañía,

Ante todo feliz año nuevo.

Fernando ¿Qué opinión te merece lo que está ocurriendo en Irán?

Un abrazo.


----------



## BRAXTON (2 Ene 2018)

bertok dijo:


> El oro a 1600$/oz y el Brent a +80$.
> 
> Ganaremos bien y lo cambiaremos por asqueroso FIAT.
> 
> Fuerza para todos



No no no...no lo cambiaremos por asqueroso FIAT...

Un pozo de tirador...por definición, NUNCA está terminado...

Por tanto...seguiremos cargando...

Me han dicho que la batalla será larga... ienso:

Paz de espíritu a los hombres de buena voluntad en 2018.


----------



## FranMen (2 Ene 2018)

En todos sitios cuecen habas: EconomyBusiness And MarketsSunday, November 26, 2017Auction to Burst Iran's Gold Coin Bubble
Parece que las protestas de Irán se deben al elevado paro juvenil, superior al 40%, inflación de productos básicos como lis huevos también del 40%, quiebra de muchos bancos que operaban sin ficha, se estima que el 25% del dinero estaba invertido en ellos.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2018 at 19:36 ----------

Auction to Burst Iran's Gold Coin Bubble | Financial Tribune


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2018)

Hola, frisch: Feliz Año 2018 también para ti y me alegra verte de nuevo por aquí. Así que cuando lo desees ya nos escribirás lo que estimes oportuno.

Hombre, frisch, de entrada creo que hay una fuerte desestabilización provocada por Arabia Saudita y los EE.UU. Eso es algo que espero detallar más adelante cuando reciba información sobre el particular.

Eso NO quita para que exista un hartazgo por parte de la población iraní hacia la política económica llevada a cabo bajo el mandato de Hasán Rouhaní. Hemos de recordar que éste líder dirige Irán por segunda vez tras ser reelegido el pasado mes de Agosto.

Bien, en 2013, cuando Rouhaní llegó al Poder, Irán sufría una inflación galopante del 35%, aunque eso NO era "nuevo" en aquel país. La moneda nacional había perdido dos tercios de su valor en un año y las sanciones internacionales paralizaban la Economía.

He de apuntar que la Economía de Irán se sustenta en las exportaciones de Petróleo y en la producción de automóviles (la principal industria fabril) y esto también había caído dos tercios cada uno.

Rouhaní se propuso acabar con las políticas populistas del exPresidente Madmoud Ahmadinejad y prometió anteponer el empleo y la producción a la redistribución. Dijo que controlaría la Inflación, negociaría un acuerdo con Occidente para acabar con las sanciones y que restauraría la estabilidad macroeconómica.

La verdad es que Rouhaní cumplió con buena parte de su programa, puesto que la Inflación bajó a un dígito por primera vez en tres décadas. Las sanciones se levantaron, de conformidad con el acuerdo alcanzado en 2015 sobre su programa nuclear, y el tipo de cambio se mantuvo estable durante cuatro años.

Pero estos "logros" NO revertieron en una mejora de la calidad de vida y en las posibilidades de empleo... Es cierto que la Economía ha vuelto a crecer, pero ello obedece a que las exportaciones de Petróleo se han más que duplicado, aunque insisto en que ello no se ha visto reflejado en un aumento de los ingresos para la mayor parte de los iraníes.

Mira, frisch, para que te hagas una idea de la situación en aquel país, el 60% de los desempleados son jóvenes. Y si nos fijamos en los datos correspondientes al período 2015-2016, del 65% de los hombres menores de 35 años que vivían con sus padres, el 85% eran solteros y el 24% desempleados. Eso en un país en que el matrimonio y el empleo constituyen dos de los elementos esenciales que definen la vida adulta.

En fin, el tema es un muy amplio y complejo. En realidad, lo que sucede en Irán es lo mismo que en otros países: fuerte Desigualdad, Desempleo, etc. Y dejamos en el "tintero" todo lo relacionado con la Geopolítica y que ha supuesto un fuerte gasto para las arcas del Estado al tener que intervenir en Siria y Yemen... para hacer frente a su enemigo histórico: Arabia Saudita...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (3 Ene 2018)

Me cito a mi mismo en un post del verano pasado.



oinoko dijo:


> ¿En que se parecen Saddam Hussein, Gadafi y Hugo Chavez?
> 
> -Saddam Hussein empezo a vender petroleo en Euros en el año 2000.
> En 2003 con la excusa del 11-S y "las armas de destrucción masiva" invadieron Irak con 4 veces mas soldados de los que fueron a Afganistan,
> ...




Ya podemos sumar a Iran en la lista....
Predecir estas cosas es como pescar en una bañera, con los Iranies toca ...... *¡Primaverazo!*.

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (3 Ene 2018)

oinoko dijo:


> Ya podemos sumar a Iran en la lista....
> Predecir estas cosas es como pescar en una bañera, con los Iranies toca ...... *¡Primaverazo!*.
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que Iran era el objetivo ultimo, el resto simple tramites a cumplir.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Vamos a ver, Irán NUNCA ha dejado de estar dentro de la "Agenda" de los americanos...

A veces hay que echar mano de la hemeroteca para recordar cosas tan recientes como las acontecidas hace ya casi UN AÑO...

- EE.UU. impuso nuevas sanciones a Irán, afirmando que éste país seguía siendo fuente importante del terrorismo y una amenaza para los INTERESES NACIONALES estadounidenses.

- Se lleva a cabo una revisión sobre la política de EE.UU. hacia Irán.

- El Presidente Donald Trump declara su intención de APLASTAR a la República Islámica.

Bien, el "pollo" que dirige a los EE.UU. volvió a arremeter duramente contra Irán el pasado mes de Octubre e incluso llegó a decir que estaba barajando la posibilidad de "descertificar" el acuerdo internacional de 2015 que frenó el programa nuclear iraní.

Además, resulta curioso que el "detonante" en esta ocasión del descontento social haya sido el aumento del 40% en los precios de los huevos y las aves de corral... Y eso debido, según un portavoz del Gobierno, a una matanza selectiva por temor a la gripe aviar... Si eso fuera cierto, NO habría que ser un lince para hacer un conjunto de "asociaciones" y recordemos también la epidemia de Cólera que existe en el cercano Yemen...

Yo tengo claro que acabará habiendo un enfrentamiento militar en Irán y falta ver quiénes serán los "actores secundarios", aunque todo apunta a Arabia Saudita y a otros países árabes sunitas. Detrás de todo, pero como el "actor principal": los EE.UU.

Y comento esto porque los EE.UU. NUNCA han peleado en una gran guerra extranjera sin una coalición de fuerzas... Echad un vistazo a lo que nos dice la Historia al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (3 Ene 2018)

Hola:

Me ha llegado este email de ING.

Entiendo que ya no podría comprar ETF como GLD o SLV ?

No me queda claro si es política solo de ING o afecta a otros bancos. 

Si alguien me lo puede aclarar.

Gracias

EL EMAIL
----------

Estimado cliente:

Este mes de enero entra en vigor la normativa europea PRIIPS (Packaged Retail and Insurance-Based Investment Products), que regula la información clave (DFI o Documento de Datos Fundamentales para el Inversor) de algunos productos de inversión minoristas. Para adaptarnos a esta normativa, la contratación de ETFs se limita a los negociados en mercados europeos que tengan pasaporte europeo (UCITS). Por tanto, ya no va a ser posible adquirir ETFs en los mercados americanos NASDAQ o AMEX. 

Si sigues teniendo ETFs en mercados americanos, podrás mantenerlos en tu cartera y venderlos cuando desees, pero no tendrás la posibilidad de adquirir más. En cualquier caso, siempre podrás seguir invirtiendo en ETFs similares negociados en mercados europeos. Entra en el "Selector de ETFs" de Broker NARANJA para buscarlos según su política de inversión. 

Como siempre, puedes consultar tu Broker NARANJA en tu "Área Clientes" de la app y web.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2018)

Hola, amador: Si quieres saber más al respecto busca información en la web de la CNMV. Recuerdo haber leído algo sobre el PRIIPS en la misma. 

Saludos.


----------



## amador (3 Ene 2018)

Pues acabo de comprobar que en ING ya no aparecen en la búsqueda

(GLD) SPDR Gold Shares
(SLV) iShares Silver Trust

¿ Alguien con otro banco/broker diferente que le pase lo mismo ?
¿O es solo cosa de ING Direct?

Lo del PRIIPS no se exactamente como afecta, dudo que encuentre algo claro, ...

Salu2




amador dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Me ha llegado este email de ING.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2018)

Hola, amador: Ahí te dejo el "tocho" y yo me lo leería...

- www.cnmv.es/docportal/Legislacion/FAQ/FAQ_PRIIPS.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2018)

Feliz año a todos , y que este año siga el hilo con el mismo nivel que años anteriores . Si por suerte se juntan mas usuarios del nivel de los que estáis , mejor que mejor.

noticias como esta que dejo me reafirman en no confiar en lo que no sea físico ,,,,

Descubren un grave agujero de seguridad en los procesadores Intel de la última década

Fallo le dicen ,,, como decía aquel ,, la población general no sabe lo que esta pasando y ni siquiera sabe lo que no sabe


----------



## Forcopula (3 Ene 2018)

timi dijo:


> Feliz año a todos , y que este año siga el hilo con el mismo nivel que años anteriores . Si por suerte se juntan mas usuarios del nivel de los que estáis , mejor que mejor.
> 
> noticias como esta que dejo me reafirman en no confiar en lo que no sea físico ,,,,
> 
> ...



La noticia de que el CEO vendió hace dos meses todas las acciones que tenía de Intel que le permitiesen seguir siendo CEO ha es de coña 
https://es.gizmodo.com/el-ceo-de-intel-vendio-la-mitad-de-sus-acciones-un-mes-1821732438


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2018)

Forcopula dijo:


> La noticia de que el CEO vendió hace dos meses todas las acciones que tenía de Intel que le permitiesen seguir siendo CEO ha es de coña
> storybreak stars<\/title><path d="M5.146 9.01l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.985.693-1.197-3.213-1.67 3.213-1.638-.693-1.197-3.056 1.953L5.147 0H3.76l.158 3.623L.893 1.67.2 2.867l3.214 1.638L.2 6.175l.693 1.197 3.025-1.985L3.76 9.01m21.386 0l-.19-3.623 3.057 1.9



Actualización: en su primer comunicado de prensa sobre el tema, Intel ha negado que exista un fallo de seguridad ,,, ,,,, claaaaro , porque no es un fallo

y dice que los procesadores de muchos otros fabricantes son vulnerables al mismo tipo de ataques. ,,, eso ya me tranquiliza mas:S


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo un interesante enlace...

- https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/02/2018-may-bring-disastrous-geopolitical-event-says-eurasia-group.html

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo un artículo sobre una minera bastante controvertida...

- Is Hecla Mining Company a Buy? -- The Motley Fool

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- 2018, año de inestabilidad económica y geoestratégica

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (4 Ene 2018)

Parece que hay otra vulnerabilidad que afecta, no sólo a Intel, si no también a móviles y AMD. Por encima de lo que ocurra nos muestra la fragilidad del sistema, si no ahora, en cualquier momento puede caer, así que más vale pájaro en mano...


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2018)

El crudo Brent en los 68$ y el oro está en un momento clave.

La economía se va a recalentar. Es el prefacio de la futura crisis, como casi todas por sobrevaloración de activos o materias primas a precios imposibles.


----------



## Quemado (4 Ene 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Parece que hay otra vulnerabilidad que afecta, no sólo a Intel, si no también a móviles y AMD. Por encima de lo que ocurra nos muestra la fragilidad del sistema, si no ahora, en cualquier momento puede caer, así que más vale pájaro en mano...



A ver. Voy a intentar explicar el tema de las vulnerabilidades de la manera menos técnica posible.

Estas vulnerabilidades son distintas a las que hemos tenido hasta ahora porque afectan a la tecnología y no a unos programas, productos o empresas determinadas. Si el problema hubiera sido el Windows, se arregla y punto. Sin embargo, el problema está en la forma que tenemos de diseñar los microprocesadores. Concretamente ocurre en la interacción de dos tecnologías denominadas memorias caché y ejecución especulativa.

La memoria caché es una tecnología que se usa para acelerar los accesos a memoria. Lo que hace es tener una copia de lo más usado en un sitio cercano a donde se va a usar. Así se tarda menos en acceder a esa información. Es como si tenemos una caldera y guardamos algo de carbón cerca de ella mientras tenemos el resto del carbón en el almacén al otro lado del patio.

Por otro lado, la ejecución especulativa es una forma de acelerar la computación un poco "a lo bravo". Cuando hay una decisión y el procesador no sabe si debe elegir una u otra opción, vamos a lo grande y tomamos las dos. Luego, cuando sepamos lo que realmente hay que hacer, deshacemos lo "mal" hecho. Algo así como si tengo dos calderas cada una de un vecino y el conserje no sabe cuál de las dos va a encender, echa carbón a las dos y luego saca el carbón de la que no use el vecino correspondiente.

Pues bien, la interacción de estas dos tecnologías provoca que, midiendo el tiempo de acceso a la memoria, podamos saber lo que se ha ejecutado especulativamente incluso si luego se deshace. Esto es lo que se llama un ataque de canal lateral.

Ataque de canal lateral - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Digamos que aunque haya vaciado la caldera que no se usa, el carbón lo ha dejado el conserje en la habitación de calderas (no en el almacén) y si luego quiere encenderlas tardará menos en hacerlo y con eso un vecino malicioso podría saber si antes se encendió la caldera del otro vecino según tarde más o menos en salir el agua caliente por su grifo. El vecino malicioso podría saber así si el otro vecino está o no y si puede entrar a robar o no. (Por favor, entended que esto es una analogía.)

Creo importante resaltar que esta vulnerabilidad (llamada Spectre) afecta al 99% de los dispositivos vendidos en la actualidad. No únicamente a Intel. Es una vulnerabilidad que afecta a la tecnología. Es una vulnerabilidad difícil de usar ya que los detalles entre un producto y otro van a variar, pero está ahí.

La vulnerabilidad de Intel es una "prueba de concepto" (esta vulnerabilidad se llama Meltdown) que resulta muy fácil de realizar. En Meltdown la ejecución especulativa entra en zonas protegidas del sistema y, cuando se deshace ese acceso no autorizado, ya es demasiado tarde porque se ha actualizado la caché (se ha movido el carbón) y se puede saber qué contenía esa memoria protegida.

En esa memoria protegida hay muchas cosas interesantes, como las claves de los BitCoin de la gente.

Ambas vulnerabilidades se publicaron ayer, siendo una la grave (Spectre) y la otra (la Meltdown, la de los Intel) el ejemplo fácil de comprobar. Más información:

Meltdown and Spectre

Sobre el director de Intel vendiendo acciones hay rumores de que no le van a tocar un pelo puesto que estas cosas las tenía que saber Intel y probablemente haya colaborado con la NSA para entrar en ordenadores de los "enemigos de América".


----------



## timi (4 Ene 2018)

las cpu's , las placas base , los sistemas operativos ,,,, las tostadoras:: , todo tiene una puerta trasera , cada fabricante las deja para controlar al cliente ,,,, y estas puertas traseras , naturalmente , las controla los países correspondientes , el día que se lie , ríete tu de que cierren el estrecho de Ormuz , esto será infinitamente peor.

vulnerabilidades , fallos les llaman ,, y que no caiga en malas manos , que imagino que es lo que puede haber pasado con Intel , sino ni nos esteramos.:cook:


----------



## amador (4 Ene 2018)

Muy buena la explicación que se ha currado #Quemado. Gracias por tu tiempo.

En este caso #timi no es exactamente una puerta trasera intencionada. Es lo que se conoce como "ataque lateral" como también ha enlazado Quemado.

Los ataques laterales ya existían hasta en las máquinas de escribir mecánicas a las que les ponían micrófonos.

Los papers técnicos que explican estas debilidades vienen firmados por investigadores de Universidades y empresas como Google. Aunque como comentan las malas lenguas, los servicios secretos de algunos países probablemente ya las conocieran y las estuvieran explotando.

Salu2





timi dijo:


> las cpu's , las placas base , los sistemas operativos ,,,, las tostadoras:: , todo tiene una puerta trasera , cada fabricante las deja para controlar al cliente ,,,, y estas puertas traseras , naturalmente , las controla los países correspondientes , el día que se lie , ríete tu de que cierren el estrecho de Ormuz , esto será infinitamente peor.
> 
> vulnerabilidades , fallos les llaman ,, y que no caiga en malas manos , que imagino que es lo que puede haber pasado con Intel , sino ni nos esteramos.:cook:


----------



## frisch (4 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Hombre, frisch, de entrada creo que hay una fuerte desestabilización provocada por Arabia Saudita y los EE.UU. Eso es algo que espero detallar más adelante cuando reciba información sobre el particular.
> 
> Eso NO quita para que exista un hartazgo por parte de la población iraní hacia la política económica llevada a cabo bajo el mandato de Hasán Rouhan .../...



Fernando muchas gracias por tu reflexión.

Es obvio que hay un hartazgo por parte de una gran parte del pueblo iraní hacia la política económica, y no sólo, incluso hacia la "política", la de un e un cierto de estilo de vida impuesto. 

Cuando uno ve imágenes de cómo era la sociedad iraní antes de la llegada del Ayatolá Jomeini (por cierto refugiado y protegido por los gabachos, en Neauphle-le-Château, muy cerca de París, hasta su vuelta al Irán, la del post Sha de Irán, depuesto y refugiado en Egipto, Mohammad Reza Pahlavi) y la de ahora, pues es obvio que hay demasiada burka. ¿Pero quién fue el artífice, en realidad, de la burka en Irán? 

Pero no era esa la pregunta que yo me hacía, y te hacía, y a la que no sé responder a ciencia cierta.

¿Por qué ahora, de repente, cuando aparentemente se llegó a un acuerdo con Irán para que no jodan con la pelota nuclear? ¿Por qué, justamente ahora, hay una revolución primaveral en Irán?

Un abrazo Fernando.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ene 2018)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, el acuerdo de 2015 sobre el programa nuclear iraní siempre se ha considerado un "impasse"... De hecho, los americanos siempre lo han cuestionado y más con el "pavo" que ahora rige los destinos del Imperio.

Precisamente, creo que uno de los motivos para desestabilizar al régimen de Teherán es que los EE.UU. quieren la eliminación total y absoluta de ese programa nuclear. Vamos, que NO quede rastro de él...

De todas formas, teniendo en cuenta lo que ha sucedido recientemente en Arabia Saudita tiene bastante sentido y, además, hay que tener en cuenta que ambos países se están "midiendo" actualmente en Yemen y ya lo hicieron en el pasado reciente en Siria...

Por otro lado, en el 2009 hubo una situación tan crítica como la actual en Irán. También en el 2011, en plena efervescencia de la Primavera Verde en buena parte del mundo árabe.

En cualquier caso, dejo un interesante artículo de Thierry Meyssan que responde a algunas de las interrogantes que existen en torno al Islam y los Estados Unidos...

- Trump, la religión musulmana y el islam político , por Thierry Meyssan

Un abrazo, frisch.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Desde el pasado mes de Mayo, el Banco Central de Turquía está cambiando su política monetaria en materia de reservas de divisas: cambia sus USD por Oro...

Gold reserves at Turkey

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2018)

Buenas noticias para la Plata desde la India...

- silver: Silver prices likely to rocket by mid-year on solar push - The Economic Times

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (5 Ene 2018)

Veo dos maneras de reventar la burbuja de las criptos.

Una es la ya comentada de aprovechar que ya existe un mercado de futuros para inundarlo de papel.

La otra es vía regulación, no hace falta prohibirla, solo someterlas a una "Tasa Tobin".

La mayoría de las empresas que aceptan BitCoins como modo de pago, lo hacen no porque sean "Cripto-believers", sino solamente para ampliar mercado y habitualmente en el momento que tienen las criptos en su poder, automáticamente convierten esas criptos a Fiat lo antes posible para no correr riesgos.

Si los estados occidentales (digamos UE +USA), establecen una Tasa de digamos un 5 ó 7%, sobre las conversiones de Critptos a Euros , incluso siendo una tasa solo para las empresas, creo que sería suficiente para reventar la burbuja.

Las empresas al ofrecer modo de pago, suprimirían las Criptos como opción, o repercutirían esa tasa sobre la factura a pagar por el cliente.

Esto haría que las criptos dejaran de usarse en las compras por internet, y quedara restringido a operaciones entre particulares y volverían a un nivel residual, de digamos 2013.

¿Algún "Cripto-believer" encuentra el fallo al razonamiento?

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (5 Ene 2018)

oinoko dijo:


> Veo dos maneras de reventar la burbuja de las criptos.
> 
> Una es la ya comentada de aprovechar que ya existe un mercado de futuros para inundarlo de papel.
> 
> ...



Hola Oinoko, voy a responderte según veo yo la cuestión.

En primer lugar, si BTC es una burbuja especulativa, y solo eso, entonces no es necesario hacer nada ya que llegará un momento en que los "inversores" encontrarán que su dinero ha ido en una mala dirección, por lo que empezarán a deshacer posiciones en BTCs. Esto será el pistoletazo de salida para el pinchazo de la burbuja, que reventará a medida que el dinero escapa de BTC.

Más o menos como otras burbujas reconocidas anteriormente, sea el caso de los tulipanes, la de Terra y las .com o la que da nombre a este foro.

Ahora bien, si BTC no es exclusivamente una burbuja, que es lo que yo sostengo, basado en que es útil como sistema de pagos y como reserva de valor, el precio de BTC fluctuará entre periodos explosivos en que el precio alcanza nuevos máximos y periodos de pinchazo en que el precio vuelve a anteriores soportes, pero que netamente forman una tendencia creciente. Este comportamiento se debería prolongar hasta el momento en que BTC alcanzara su valor de largo plazo. En definitiva, si es cierta la tesis, BTC se encuentra desarrollando un proceso de mercado de búsqueda de valor, que podría llevar literalmente décadas.

Los argumentos a favor de lo anterior estriban en varios aspectos:

1. Viendo la gráfica de BTC, parece que está haciendo este tipo de movimiento. Auges seguidos de pinchazos de burbuja y nuevos auges que destrozan los anteriores máximos, pero que esconden una tendencia creciente imparable. En cada pinchazo, los detractores descubren a los bitcoiners que como ellos habían predicho BTC era una burbuja especulativa, y con cada nuevo máximo los bitcoiners dan un sopapo en los morros a los detractores. Ya se llevan unas cuentos de estos ciclos y por ahora no parece claro cuando va a terminar y si lo va a hacer o cuando.

2. Como he dicho antes, efectivsamente BTC sirve como medio de pagos muy seguro, de hecho mucho más seguro que SEPA, por ejemplo, y como reserva de valor. Cada crisis local y cada corralito del sistema bancario ha provocado y provocará nuevos auges derivados del terror a perder los ahorros por parte de la gente. Ya lo vimos esto en las últimas crisis monetarias y corralitos en Grecia y Chipre, y sin duda en mi opinión lo vamos a ver magnificado en las próximas por venir.

Ahora, volviendo a los argumentos que has planteado:

- Los mercados de futuros: dentro del mundo BTC se considera que la apertura de un "futuro" de BTC por parte del mayor mercado de futuros del mundo es un intento de frenar la escalada de BTC. Lo que pasa es que a diferencia de los mercados de futuros reales, los de BTC no liquidan en el subyacente, sino por medio de fiat, lo que los convierte en realidad en contratos por diferencias. Como tales CFDs, no parecen herramientas útiles para desactivar a BTC. Es como si se pretendiera manipular el precio del oro utilizando "futuros" de oro que no exigieran entrega de oro al vencimiento.

Los futuros de oro y el contado están claramente interrelacionados, pero ¿que influencia puede suponer los CFDs y ETFs sobre oro a la hora de modificar sus precios?

- Tasa Tobin a BTC en los exchanges. Supongamos algo mucho más radical y drástico que una tasa por operación, y es una tasa infinita. Ello supone de facto una prohibición de cambio de fiat por BTC en los exchanges. Sin duda alguna pincharía la burbuja de BTC, como pincharía cualquier otra "burbuja" en la que el estado prohibiera cualqueir tipo de transacción.

Por ponernos en tema, supongamos que el estado prohibe la compraventa legal de viviendas, o de oro. Nos podemos imaginar el grado de pinchazo que supondría semejante decisión en la burbuja de viviendas u oro (*).

Ahora bien, ¿estamos hablando de pinchazo de una burbuja o de otra cosa?

Dicho de otra forma, si el estado necesita prohibir una actividad para "pinchar la burbuja" que existe en dicha actividad, ¿estamos en realidad hablando de burbuja en algún sentido del término? ¿o del más puro fascismo aplicado por el "bien común", o con el objetivo de eliminar "operaciones fraudulentas", "blanqueo de dinero" o cualqueir otra excusa que a los gobernantes se les ocurra?

¿No es, de hecho, a lo que estamos ya aasistiendo con respecto a este tipo de temas? Cada poco es recurrente escuchar al gilipollas de Rogoff, al patán de Krugman o el otro simplón de Stiglitz acusar a BTC de ser usados para eso, a pesar de ser un hecho bien conocido que la moneda internacional del crimen es el $.


Ahora, supongamos que un país decide "pinchar" la burbuja de BTC prohibiendo los intercambios con fiat. Todo intercambio con fiat por todos los medios sobre los que el estado es capaz de legislar.

En una comunidad global donde cada persona puede abrir cuenta en cualquier casa de cambio del mundo, la efectividad de dicha medida es muy limitada. Todos los bitcoiners pueden comprar y vender por fiat en cualquier exchange, por lo que cerrar los exchanges nacionales sólo provocará la desbandada hacia exchanges extranjeros.

LA medida sería útil si se diera a escala global.

Por lo que por ahora no parece algo plausible,


(*) Por supuesto, referido al mercado legal. En el mercado negro los precios podrían alcanzar cotas de escándalo, como ya pasó con otros corralitos y prohibiciones en el pasado.


----------



## BRAXTON (5 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - 2018, año de inestabilidad económica y geoestratégica
> 
> Saludos.



Ten cuidado con lo que deseas...no sea que lo consigas...Juan...

Va a ser un año sumamente interesante.

Creo que no va a dejar indiferente a nadie.


----------



## MIP (5 Ene 2018)

oinoko dijo:


> Veo dos maneras de reventar la burbuja de las criptos.
> 
> Una es la ya comentada de aprovechar que ya existe un mercado de futuros para inundarlo de papel.
> 
> ...



Sería dificil forzar ese tipo de control al menos mientras no tengan a todos los exchanges agarrados por los huevos. 

El único medio que tienen por ahora es vigilarte las cuentas bancarias, y aún así es relativamente fácil ir sacando los beneficios de criptos en oro fácilmente vendible, o moverlas a otras criptos sin que Montoro se entere de una mierda.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Ene 2018)

oinoko dijo:


> Veo dos maneras de reventar la burbuja de las criptos.
> 
> Una es la ya comentada de aprovechar que ya existe un mercado de futuros para inundarlo de papel.
> 
> ...



Que en los paraisos fiscales esa tasa no tendría lugar.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2018)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Pues, ya sabes que llevo tiempo escribiendo en una posición muy parecida a la tomada por Juan Laborda.

Hace muy poco que edité en mi Blog en Rankia cómo habían caído por SEGUNDO AÑO CONSECUTIVO las ventas de automóviles en las principales compañías del sector en los EE.UU. Y esto está indicando todo lo contrario a lo que muchos están promulgando...

Uno de mis lectores en dicho Blog indicaba que es una señal de maduración del Ciclo económico e indicaba acertadamente que estaba acompañado por la subida de las Materias Primas y de las tasas de interés...

En fin, merece la pena "reflexionar" sobre ello... ya que algunos están haciendo sonar las "campanas" cuando a lo mejor lo que va a quedar de éstas es el tañido final...

Saludos.

Edito: Y aquí dejo un enlace sobre lo que algunos -en este caso "pez gordo"...- están "viendo" también en el horizonte...

Morgan Stanley Wealth Sells All Junk Bond Holdings, Warns Of Recession Risk | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Ene 2018)

Los asturianos siempre anduvieron por ahí buscando oro. Y esta historia nos enseña que, a veces, es peligroso ir cargando con el oro. Es mejor llevar una bolsa con monedas de plata.


http://suscriptor.lne.es/centro/2017/12/10/misterio-quirosano-ii-guerra-boer/2206376.html



El misterio del quirosano en la II Guerra Bóer
El Centro de Estudios halla una carta de Braulio García, que en 1900 pidió amparo desde Johannesburgo a la Reina Regente
bárzana (quirós), roberto f. osorio 10.12.2017 | 04:50
Una de las cartas halladas en el Centro de Estudios Quirosano.
Fotos de la noticia


El Centro de Estudios Quirosanos (CEQ) ha encontrado documentos, de principios del siglo XX, que datan la presencia de un quirosano en la Segunda Guerra Bóer, enfrentamiento que conmocionó las tierras de Sudáfrica a finales del XX y principios del XX. El documento es una carta manuscrita, del 21 de julio de 1900 datada en Johannesburgo, dirigida a la entonces Reina Regente, María Cristina: se le pedía amparo y ayuda en una detención arbitraria de una decena de súbditos españoles. Dos de esos ciudadanos son los asturianos Braulio García y su mujer Pilar Albuerne. El hombre, quirosano, fue condenado, según su relato, a dos años y tres meses de prisión por robo de maletas y por posesión de oro.

Dicha carta va acompañada de otra dirigida al alcalde de Quirós, Bernardo García Vázquez, hermano de Braulio. En ésta, del 1 de octubre de 1900, Manuel Albuerne, hermano de la esposa de Braulio, le pide ayuda al regidor. Le comunica que la mujer está libre en España, pero su marido sigue preso y le pide un oficio para acreditar la personalidad del detenido y ayudarle con su petición a la Reina Regente.

La misiva del quirosano, redactada con esmero, narra una peripecia vital en tierras de los bóers. Según su relato, se encuentra allí en 1900 cuando las tropas inglesas de Lord Roberts y el general Kitchener toman la ciudad bóer (granjero en neerlandés), colonos de origen nederlando-germánico, blancos y calvinistas, llegados en 1830.

El descubrimiento del mayor filón de oro del mundo, en territorio de los colonos afrikáners o bóers, desencadenó una emigración masiva de buscadores. Oleadas de británicos, norteamericanos y europeos llegaron a Johannesburgo. Entre ellos podría estar Braulio García.

La presión de los especuladores extranjeros y de las compañías mineras forzaron la caída del gobierno bóer. La Segunda Guerra se desarrolló entre 1899 y 1902, ganó el Imperio Británico y disolvió el Estado Libre de Orange y la República de Transvaal.

El quirosano Braulio García se encuentra en 1900 aquella ciudad, recién fundada, que en una década pasó de la nada a cien mil habitantes. En su carta de auxilio cuenta una historia con unos datos un tanto extraños. Habla de un cambio de morada debido a que el lugar iba a ser "quemado y destruido" por las tropas británicas. Se va con su mujer y los baúles a un cuarto donde había varios bultos. Su idea era partir hacia España en cuanto se normalizara la situación. Pero aparecen dos guardias que registran la estancia y le detienen.

Le acusan de robar las maletas (se supone los bultos de la habitación). "En el registro de mi baúl había dos pedacitos de oro en barras que un hombre de nacionalidad italiana nos había regalado", escribe. En un juicio, las autoridades británicas le condenan a tres meses de prisión por el robo de las maletas y a dos años por tener oro. Braulio se ampara en que ignora el idioma y la lectura inglesa y además es sordo.

En la desesperada carta, el quirosano alega que son una decena los españoles que se encuentran en situación similar a la suya. Por todo ello le sugiere a la Reina que interceda ante "la soberana de Inglaterra" y pida informes a su pueblo natal, en el concejo de Quirós. Se muestra muy angustiado por la situación de sus cinco hijos, menores de 13 años, que se encuentran en Santurce a cargo de una señora. "No puedo mandarles la mensualidad de cinco libras esterlinas para alimentos y necesidades" por ello solicita la entrada de los menores en una casa de acogida o asilo que pueda ampararles.


----------



## Johnw (6 Ene 2018)

Quisiera saber más acerca de la evolución del precio del oro y qué pronósticos hay para este nuevo año que comienza, ya que quiero invertir en este metal, saludos!


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Ene 2018)

Johnw dijo:


> Quisiera saber más acerca de la evolución del precio del oro y qué pronósticos hay para este nuevo año que comienza, ya que quiero invertir en este metal, saludos!



Esto que preguntas es como si le escribieses al Marca pidiendo información sobre el Real Madrid.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Johnw: Ahora mismo las perspectivas para el Oro son buenas, pero el pasado año se mantuvo en un estrecho lateral y del que no se saldrá hasta que se superen con volumen los $1396,10... Algo que está un poco lejano y algunos apostamos a que durante este año se romperán... hacia arriba.

En fin, ya veremos... Sin embargo, decirle que la mayoría de los que andamos por este hilo tenemos una visión muy distinta a la de "inversión" en relación con la posesión FÍSICA de Oro, es decir que NO somos muy partidarios del "papel" asociado al mismo, pero ese es otro "Cantar" y que cada cual haga lo que considere oportuno con su "dinero".

Y dejo un enlace que envía a la MIERDA los datos "oficiales" sobre la Inflación... que os recuerdo acabó el pasado año en el 1,2%.

- Factura de la luz: ¿Por qué somos más pobres? La energía se come el poder adquisitivo de los hogares. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy bueno el artículo que os enlazo...

- U.S. Gold Market Switches From A Surplus In 2016 To Deficit In 2017 - SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (7 Ene 2018)

Cómo dato, no se si llamarlo "curioso" a la hora que escribo esto en la primera página de esta sección de 50 hilos 39 son de criptomonedas o Bitcoin.

Y como observador desde la distancia de esos hilos ni una sola persona y repito ni una, dice haber perdido ni un euro por invertir en cualquier cripto, todo lo contrario todo son ganancias sustanciosas para todos.
Yo no sé ni qué pensar ya....


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2018)

Hola, conde84: Bueno, es "normal".... en todo proceso similar a la Tulipomanía. De todas formas, es INDUDABLE que muchas personas han hecho dinero rápido y fácil con la mayor parte de las criptomonedas. Vamos, yo conozco gente que NO sabe NADA de NADA de Economía ni de Finanzas y anda metida ahí. Ayer mismo, en una reunión que mantenía con un amigo que es gestor profesional, me decía que le acababa de comprar una de esas "monedas" para su hermano, a pesar de que él le aconsejaba no hacerlo. Pero el ejemplo es válido: el individuo en cuestión que huye como de la "peste" de otros activos financieros, no le hace "ascos" a tener unos 3.000 Euros en varias de esas "moneditas"... Claro ejemplo de que estamos ante una Burbuja, pero NO hace falta recordar que ésta puede durar bastante hasta que "pete" o pase a ser "controlada", sino están detrás los de SIEMPRE...

En cuanto a que todos son "triunfadores" por este foro, pues eso vale lo que vale... pero para que haya ganadores deben haber perdedores y eso SIEMPRE ha sido así. Y al final el resultante es que los ganadores son residuales en comparación al volumen de participantes.

Además, en este foro se usa el "reclamo" y me imagino que muchas "perdices" acuden al mismo... En fin, es un "fenómeno" que observo desde la lejana perspectiva y, en el fondo, me da lo mismo si fracasa o triunfa. Yo no voy a estar ahí, ni para bien ni para mal. Eso SÍ, mi total INDIFERENCIA hacia los "perjudicados" si las cosas no les van bien en ese mundo. NUNCA se han dado duros por pesetas...

Y dejo esto sobre la aclamada "seguridad" que existe en torno a ese mundillo...

Ciberseguridad - El fallo en los procesadores de Intel pone en peligro millones de claves de bitcoin

Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 Ene 2018)

""Puedes tener muchos más problemas para invertir con una premisa sólida que con una premisa falsa""

porque cuando los artículos sobre bitcoin les interesa poner una imagen de la moneda virtual , utilizan monedas plateadas o amarillas ? es que acaso los bits tienen color , forma ? es una observación tonta ,,,,


----------



## MIP (7 Ene 2018)

Me hace gracia cuando representan fisicamente el bitcoin usando monedas de oro y plata







Por qué será?


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Ene 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Me hace gracia cuando representan fisicamente el bitcoin usando monedas de oro y plata
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por que es el nuevo oro.

Oro 2.0 que va a durar un millón de años.

Con lo que cuesta ya puede...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- www.elespiadigital.org/index.php/noticias/politica/19705-union-europea-al-final-huele-a-crisis

Saludos.


----------



## PEPEYE (8 Ene 2018)

amador dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Me ha llegado este email de ING.
> 
> ...



Buenos dias, aunque con un poco de retraso, te respondo, la contestacion que hoy he creido entender, a tu pregunta
Acabo de hablar por telefono con un gestor de uno de los bancos con los que trabajo, ha estado de vacaciones hasta hoy , porque, a finales del año pasado, le comente que queria hacer una operacion similar a la tuya, dado lo lioso de esas fechas lo habiamos postpuesto para esta semana. Me ha contestado que para poder hacer ese tipo de operaciones tienes que tener un perfil de inversor determinado, osea debes demostrar que posees los suficientes conocimientos para afrontar ese tipo de operaciones , creo que se refiere a la evaluacion del perfil de inversion que nos hacen en el banco.
Mañana o pasado pasare por el banco y , si es como he entendido , haré la operacion y te lo podre confirmar


----------



## amador (8 Ene 2018)

Gracias Pepeye.

El caso es que en el caso concreto de ING no me mencionan la posibilidad de operar esos ETF si actualizo mi perfil inversor, simplemente dicen que ya no van a operar con los mismos (los USA) y me dirigen al mercado Europeo.

No se, igual les llamo por teléfono a ver si me aclaran algo.

... aunque últimamente no se si tenéis la misma impresión que yo, las atenciones telefónicas al cliente han perdido toda utilidad en la mayor parte de las empresas. Son atendidos por gente con pocos conocimientos que se limitan a seguir un cuestionario dirigido de preguntas con un protocolo que suele llevar a la nada ...

Saludos



PEPEYE dijo:


> Buenos dias, aunque con un poco de retraso, te respondo, la contestacion que hoy he creido entender, a tu pregunta
> Acabo de hablar por telefono con un gestor de uno de los bancos con los que trabajo, ha estado de vacaciones hasta hoy , porque, a finales del año pasado, le comente que queria hacer una operacion similar a la tuya, dado lo lioso de esas fechas lo habiamos postpuesto para esta semana. Me ha contestado que para poder hacer ese tipo de operaciones tienes que tener un perfil de inversor determinado, osea debes demostrar que posees los suficientes conocimientos para afrontar ese tipo de operaciones , creo que se refiere a la evaluacion del perfil de inversion que nos hacen en el banco.
> Mañana o pasado pasare por el banco y , si es como he entendido , haré la operacion y te lo podre confirmar


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2018)

Hola, amador: SÍ, cada vez resulta más farragoso "entenderse" cuando quieres resolver un problema donde lo tienes contratado... En cambio, todo son explicaciones y "buen hacer" cuando te llaman por teléfono para ofrecerte la "Luna"...

Y dejo esto para los interesados en los MPs...

Another Unhappy COT Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Noticias de Andalucía: Mubadala y Trafigura extraerán oro

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

World Debt Is Rising Nearly Three Times As Fast As Total Global Wealth - SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (10 Ene 2018)

Hilo del oro en 2* página del subforo, invadido por criptomonedas, momento de contrarian?


----------



## xuan2008 (11 Ene 2018)

Pues si es una pesadez, que no quiero criptos leche...::::

Mi opinión totalmente desinformada. 

A finales de la pasada década miles de financieros de pacotilla en bancos de chichinabo fueron despedidos y desde entonces buscan desesperadamente otra mierda que vender...

y de repente BITCOIN


----------



## Orooo (11 Ene 2018)

Lo que no entiendo es por que este hilo no tiene chincheta y el antiguo si.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ene 2018)

Hasta que no rompa para arriba los 1.400 $/oz., nada de nada...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# FranMen: No sé... Lo que tengo claro es que el mundo de las criptomonedas NO me interesa, así que me importa un rábano lo que esté pasando ahí.

# Orooo: No lo entiendes ni tú ni NADIE. Ya no se pide lo de poner la chincheta porque NI PUTO CASO, así que para qué perder el tiempo... Ellos "perderán" de otro modo...

# El hombre dubitativo: Ya sabes que en el Oro estamos independientemente de lo que marque la cotización. Por regla general, los que andamos por aquí lo tenemos como "reserva estratégica", más o menos como hace Rusia en la actualidad...

Y bueno, visto lo visto, iré entrando de tanto en tanto para mantener "vivo" el hilo, pero está claro que ahora la atención en este foro se dirige hacia el "aire" y es mejor que siga con mí Blog en Rankia. Allí los más "metaleros" podréis seguir informados sobre los temas de nuestro mutuo interés.

Y cuando pase la "fiebre" volveremos a la actividad habitual en este hilo.

Aprovecho que ando por aquí para dejaros esto de Juan Laborda...

- Conexión colapso AP-6 y agujero pensiones públicas

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Ene 2018)

Fernando, te seguiremos leyento tanto aquí, como en tu blog...

Las criptos están de moda que le vamos a hacer...esta insistencia en comparar dios con un gitano, es propia de estos tiempos convulsos que nos ha tocado vivir...como si aquí fueran a pescar a algún despistado que cambie oro contante y sonante...por "eter" o bits en una o varias maquinas de computación...

Hay muchos inversores, y hasta "hinverzoreh" que no comprenden la mentalidad del metalero honesto, trabajador, humilde, sacrificado...ni nos entenderán...y mejor que siga siendo así.

Por lógica pura los colapsos pillan a la luna de valencia a un 90% largo ...eso lo he aprendido de Maese Bertok, Yo ya no lucho por nadie mas que por mi seres mas cercanos y queridos...

Qué sentido tiene??? Imaginemonos por un instante a un buen alemán vociferando en uno de los mítines del FUHRER en 1929, que este hombre llevaría a Alemania al desastre...

Hubiera tenido sentido??? No verdad...

La naturaleza humana es así...que le vamos a hacer. Tenemos un gen LEMMING...y no hay mas.

La gente cree, lo que quiere creer...sin necesidad de pruebas empíricas o asentadas en la lógica...o la experiencia.

Te quería preguntar estimado tocayo, qué piensas al respecto de que el boquete de las pensiones se vaya a rellenar con mas deuda, y cómo crees se lo va a tomar la troika...???

Y además cómo crees que enfocará Weidmann su mandato del BCE y su efecto sobre las empresas y bancos españoles.???


----------



## Sam2528 (11 Ene 2018)

Me parece un hilo muy oportuno, el mercado de metales preciosos está muy activo, los Estados los tienen como prioridad y hay buenas proyecciones no sólo con el oro sino también con la plata


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2018)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Mañana por la noche o durante la madrugada del Sábado te respondo a las cuestiones que me planteas. Son interesantes y merecen que me explaye, así que lo pospongo puesto que ahora carezco del tiempo necesario.

Yo también hace tiempo que deje de preocuparme en exceso por los demás... Está claro que casi NADIE aprendió NADA de la última Crisis, por no hablar de las anteriores... pero claro que ya sabemos que de Cultura la gente suele andar "flojilla", al igual que de "memoria"... Bueno, allá ellos cuando recojan lo que están sembrando y nosotros -los "metaleros"- a lo "nuestro". 

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Ene 2018)

Ciertamente la borrachera de cryptos empieza a ser infumable, recuerdo el primer hilo de estas, dónde yo me pasaba con relativa frecuencia, aportaba y aprendía, sobre todo entresijos, y funcionamiento de este nuevo sistema.

Hoy, ya solo se sustenta en especulación feroz, sin apenas ninguna lógica en el 90% de los casos...ya les he comentado a los compañeros que andan allí metidos, que huele a "punto com 2.0" , espero que tomen sus precauciones.

Sin ser un gurú, ni pretender serlo, dudo que en un par de años queden ni los cimientos de todo ese mundo virtual, habrá una docena de proyectos que arrastren el capital, y dejarán solares vacíos en plan "tonto el último"

Saber rotar a tiempo de un activo hacia otro, es la clave de toda inversión, desde el que invierte en ganado, hasta el que adquiere parcelas en Miami ... todo es cuestión de anticipar el timming.

En cuanto al oro, nada nuevo, suma y sigue, lateral ya no tan descendente, si no más bien "congelado" a la espera de esa rotura que aguardo por arriba, y que como indica el compañero *"hombre dubitativo"* está en superar los 1400$ 

Las historias se repiten, a veces tardan varias generaciones, otras las viven los padres y luego los hijos...pero estas que vemos últimamente van a una por década... ".com" , "ladrillazo"...¿"dinero virtual"?

Espero que todo inversor de riesgo en este nuevo mercado ... o no tan nuevo... sepa diferenciar entre tanto humo los proyectos serios... todo era bastante perfecto cuando solo BTC dominaba el horizonte, pero ahora mismo con más de 1400 monedas en el limbo, esto cada vez parece más una coña que una futura alternativa.

Sigo creyendo que BTC, y alguna otra aguantará, no sin pasarlo mal y hacer dudar a todo el mundo una vez más, pero para eso está el metal, para librarnos de toda duda.

Es evidente que su volatilidad últimamente está para aburrir a jubilados, sin embargo, no todo es volatilidad ni adrenalina, yo en ocasiones preciso de un oasis de tranquilidad dónde poder meditar e incluso dar alguna cabezadita sabiendo que cuando despierte, nada apenas habrá cambiado.

Gracias por los aportes, mañana viernes ya...enero en plena cuesta...eso sí que no es virtual.


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2018)

Oro amarillo y oro negro. La combo perfecta.

Espero que esteis disfrutando del viaje.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2018)

Hola, paketazo: Efectivamente, ese "mundillo" tiene un "tufillo" que APESTA y a ti, al igual que a mí, nos recuerda lo que sucedió con las "punto.com". Supongo que ya conocerás lo que sucedió los pasados días 9 y 10 con las acciones de Eastmant Kodak... Bien, el día 9 andaban por los $3,12 y el día 10 llegaron a pagarse a $12,19... ¿Por qué? Simple: anuncia que va a crear su propia moneda virtual y a la que llamará KodakCoin, pero es que encima te lees el proyecto que hay detrás y es un timo de "libro"...

Y me han llegado noticias de que el camino de Kodak ha sido seguido por una farmacéutica estadounidense... Así que ya ves cómo está el "patio".

SÍ, supongo que algo quedará del BitCoin, pero desde luego en "provecho propio" del Sistema y que será quién "cribe" lo que le interesa y lo que no...

Saludos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Ene 2018)

Os dejo esto de los rusos fardando de tabletita abdominal.

Rusadas: El oro de Moscú


----------



## oinoko (12 Ene 2018)

Me he vuelto a repasar los fundamentos y funcionamiento de las cryptos, por si hubiera pasado por alto alguna cosa importante. A veces cuando crees que todo el mundo está loco resulta que el loco eres tu.

Ciertamente la tecnología de la "cadena de bloques" es fabulosa y tiene un potencial tremendo para muchas aplicaciones, no solo las monedas. Pero una cosa es el potencial de la tecnología y otra es darle valor a unos bitios sólo porque esten en un orden concreto.

Puede que solo haya 21 millones de Bitcoins, y hay quien argumenta ese dato para darle un precio, pero es que practicamente cualquiera puede diseñar otra moneda siguiendo el mismo sistema, incluso corrigiendo los problemas técnicos que se hayan encontrado en la moneda original, y entonces que hacemos, cual es la buena?

En investing aparecen casi 1400 criptos, y supongo que sólo son las de mayor volumen y que puede haber muchas más. No se pueden crear más de 21 millones de Bitcoins, pero se pueden diseñar un millón de monedas diferentes, cada una con millones de unidades.

Supongo que los que más defienden las criptos, son los que eran muy jovenes cuando la burbuja de las "punto com". De hecho hay similitudes. Por ejemplo en las punto.com, había una tecnología muy prometedora que estaba despegando: "Internet", y esa era la parte correcta del argumento, la parte incorrecta era valorar en miles de millones de Euros empresas que no tenían un plan de negocio viable, ni facturación suficiente ni para pagar la luz, Y se valoraban en millonadas solo porque estaban y "trabajaban" sobre Internet.

Todas las burbujas tienen una cosa en comun, quienes la defienden usan siempre el argumento de que "esta vez es diferente". Yo no lo creo, esto va a acabar igual que siempre.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (12 Ene 2018)

Y por qué queréis que suba el oro? Yo, cuando voy a comprar a la pescadería espero encontrar el producto lo más barato posible, lo mismo con el oro, cuantos más gramos me den por mis euros mejor


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Ene 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Y por qué queréis que suba el oro? Yo, cuando voy a comprar a la pescadería espero encontrar el producto lo más barato posible, lo mismo con el oro, cuantos más gramos me den por mis euros mejor



Eso te pasa por que o no tienes, o tienes muy poco :fiufiu:.

Manque nunca se tiene bastante, añado.


----------



## Sam2528 (12 Ene 2018)

los metales preciosos tienen una proyección positiva, en el caso de la plata la misma ha mermado su producción y la demanda no hace más que crecer


----------



## kikepm (12 Ene 2018)

oinoko dijo:


> Ciertamente la tecnología de la "cadena de bloques" es fabulosa y tiene un potencial tremendo para muchas aplicaciones, no solo las monedas. Pero una cosa es el potencial de la tecnología y otra es darle valor a unos bitios sólo porque esten en un orden concreto.
> 
> Puede que solo haya 21 millones de Bitcoins, y hay quien argumenta ese dato para darle un precio, pero es que practicamente cualquiera puede diseñar otra moneda siguiendo el mismo sistema, incluso corrigiendo los problemas técnicos que se hayan encontrado en la moneda original, y entonces que hacemos, cual es la buena?



El mercado lo determinará. De hecho ya lo está haciendo, aparte de la burbuja existente en el mundo cripto.

En cualquier caso, en realidad no exiten 1500 criptos, la mayor parde de ellas son estafas no descentralizadas con muy poco volumen de transacciones o cuyas monedas están preminadas por el propietario de la cripto.

Como bien dices la tecnología blockchain es fabulosa, revolucionaria añado yo, y no solo aplicable al problema de la transferencia de valor, sino que tiene muchas más aplicaciones.


Sobre la analogía con la burbuja .com, en realidad esta burbuja se llevó por deltante todo tipo de especulación que la burbuja produjo en su fase final, y toda empresa sin valor quedó reducida a cenizas, como el caso de Terra.

Pero lo que subsistió de las cenizas de dicha burbuja es lo que conocemos hoy como amazon, ebay o yahoo.



PAra mi la cuestión es clara, independientemente de la burbuja que puede existir en el mundo cripto, si este prevalecerá a largo plazo o no. La respuesta prácticamente unánime de los metaleros suele ser que no, pero yo creo que esto es una respuesta poco meditada por lo general.

El uso de BTC tiene valor, que depende de varios aspectos, alguno que has mencionado:

1- Resuelve un problema tecnológico, el mantenimiento de un libro mayor distribuido y descentralizado en una red insegura. 
2- Su aplicación como dinero permite mantener valor impidiendo la habitual voracidad del gobierno en la forma de confiscación e inflación monetaria.
3- Otras aplicaciones como registros de propiedad, contratos "inteligentes" y demás que son consustanciales al propio BTC.

Yo creo que en el largo plazo BTC va a sobrevivir por todas estas cualidades. Por supuesto, me puedo equivocar, y el BTC dejar de tener uso porque la gente lo abandone, pero no lo creo probable.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2018)

Hola, kikepm: Ayer ya lo comentaba... algo SÍ que va a quedar del BitCoin y es la tecnología que hay detrás. Ahora bien como moneda "descentralizada" eso ya lo veo más complicado... pero ya no tanto como "centralizada" y es lo que he pensado siempre al respecto. Luego, que en su "creación" pueden estar los de SIEMPRE...

En fin, el tiempo nos dirá cuál es el posicionamiento correcto o más cercano al mismo, y como esto tiene toda la pinta de un BURBUJÓN NO creo que haya que esperar mucho para el desenlace. Por el camino quedarán muchos "desemplumados", al igual que en las Bolsas, los Bonos... Va a ser un ROBO "histórico".

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (12 Ene 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> El uso de BTC tiene valor, que depende de varios aspectos, alguno que has mencionado:
> 
> 1- Resuelve un problema tecnológico, el mantenimiento de un libro mayor distribuido y descentralizado en una red insegura.
> 2- Su aplicación como dinero permite mantener valor impidiendo la habitual voracidad del gobierno en la forma de confiscación e inflación monetaria.
> 3- Otras aplicaciones como registros de propiedad, contratos "inteligentes" y demás que son consustanciales al propio BTC.



Estas cualidades que mencionas son las de la cadena de bloques, no las del bitcoin. El bitcoin es replicable.

Dicho en lenguaje de programación:

*El bitcoin es un objeto de la clase cadena_de_bloques*

Yo invertiría en empresas que desarrollaran aplicaciones de la cadena de bloques, pero no daría un euro a largo plazo por algo replicable como el bitcoin.

Saludos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (12 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... algo SÍ que va a quedar del BitCoin y es la tecnología que hay detrás.



Ni eso. La tecnología se resume en conjunto de actores independientes que aprueban individualmente un historial de cambios y finalmente se adopta el aprobado por la mayoría.

Esta "tecnología" se conoce vulgarmente como "votación por mayoría simple"::. El uso de criptografía es inútil y meramente estético (está de moda) porque el punto débil sigue siendo el de siempre: quien compra más votos (nodos) impone su decisión al resto, con o sin criptografía.

Para este viaje no hacían falta alforjas. No sorprende que pase el tiempo y esta "tecnología" aún no haya dado fruto fuera de BTC, pero es que las maquinitas de votar tienen unas aplicaciones limitadísimas (aparte de los thanks de Burbuja.info )


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Ignusuario Nodar: Es tu opinión y que es tan válida como la mía... De momento, hay que dejar al tiempo que dé y quite razones. Y a algunos NO nos hacen falta los "thanks", pero que se agradecen. Entre otras cosas, porque llevamos años escribiendo con notable éxito y en diversos lugares donde éstos no existen. Lo siento...

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Paso a responderte a lo que me planteabas en el día de ayer.

- Jen Weidmann es el "clásico"alemán de toda la vida, es decir "cuadrado" y que piensa -con algo de razón- que Alemania es el "ombligo" de Europa. Lo que tengo claro es que NO va a ser bueno para los intereses de España y por ende para los del Sur de Europa. Para cualquier duda al respecto ahí está la Hemeroteca...

Si accede a presidir el Banco Central Europeo ya ha manifestado dos de sus principales "intenciones":

- Quiere subir el precio del dinero.

- Quiere acabar con la política monetaria expansiva.

La primera medida es muy discutible, pero que le va bien a Alemania porque cuenta con un elevado superávit por cuenta corriente.

Y la segunda es de "lógica", pero vamos a ver cómo se aplica, porque de hacerlo de forma drástica lo más probable es que nos fuéramos hacia una Recesión...

Lo que ya no "sorprende" es que Weidmann cuenta con el apoyo de Rajoy -que tanto quiere a España...-, pero se especula también con que existe un intercambio de "cromos", es decir entraría Luis de Guindos como Vicepresidente del BCE.

Respecto a financiar en parte las Pensiones con Deuda pues más de lo mismo, es decir no se soluciona NADA y se difiere en el tiempo su indudable perjuicio. No es menos cierto que o se mejoran los ingresos de la Seguridad Social o está claro que hay un gran problema para mantener las Pensiones al nivel actual y, probablemente, se tendería a agravar lo que ya tenemos ahora, a saber:

- Jubilación más tardía.

- Menor prestación.

- Revalorización por debajo del IPC.

Respecto a la Troika, de momento andan "calladitos", pero hay que explicar algo que la gente desconoce en su gran mayoría y es que la Comisión Europea, el BCE y el FMI sólo dejarán de supervisar la Economía de España cuando se reintegre el 75% del rescate...

Es decir, que de los 41.333 millones de Euros que pidió el Gobierno, sólo se habían restituido a mitad del pasado año poco más del 16%... Y, de acuerdo a los números que manejo, no será hasta dentro de 7 años cuando se llegaría a esos tres cuartos. Evidentemente, yendo todo muy bien, algo que es más que dudoso... ¿No?

Es curioso observar que en el acuerdo al que se llegó, se recoge que el Gobierno podría reducir los plazos y pagar el crédito con mayor rapidez, pero si optará por esa posibilidad debería hacer frente a sanciones por amortizaciones anticipadas. SÍ, curiosa la "solidaridad" de esos BUITRES y que revolotearán por aquí durante bastantes años...

Añadir que la última vez que se pasaron por aquí, y creo que fue por Abril del pasado año, señalaron de forma indirecta que no se están cumpliendo los planes estratégicos que se fijaron en el plan de rescate y en clara alusión a la mala gestión que se está realizando en la Sareb.

En fin, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, ahí tienes mi opinión sobre lo que preguntabas.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (13 Ene 2018)

oinoko dijo:


> Estas cualidades que mencionas son las de la cadena de bloques, no las del bitcoin. El bitcoin es replicable.
> 
> Dicho en lenguaje de programación:
> 
> ...



No, Bitcoin no es replicable. BTC es BTC, y el resto de blockchains no son BTC.

El argumento no es válido. Sería como creer que Facebook no tiene valor por el hecho alguien puede crear una web con los contenidos y propiedades de FB.

Si fuera tan sencillo como "replicar" FB o BTC, ¿como es que no han sido ya desbancadas mil y una veces? 

Porque la "*i*rreplicabilidad" no es la característica que confiere valor a FB o a otras empresas, sino el efecto red.

No digo que no sea posible desbancar a BTC, pero el hecho de que puedan copiarse sus propiedades no supone que vaya a serlo.

De la misma forma que otras redes sociales no han sido capaces de desbancar a FB, y está por ver que puedan llegar a hacerlo.



Todos y cada uno de los puntos que indiqué son correctos. 

Resuelve un problema de redes distribuidas, el de los generales bizantinos, y de hecho el paper de Shatoshi Nakamoto debería causar que se le otorgara el equivalente al premio nobel, ya que fue la primera persona que logró resolverlo,

Puede usarse como dinero y posee propiedades como inconfiscabilidad y ausencia de inflación, que le confieren valor según sus usuarios.

Casa bien con otro tipo de aplicaciones como las ya mencionadas, contratos inteligentes incluidos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: De "locos"...

- Fed Pays Banks $30 Billion on

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2018)

Este mismo año vamos a tener al oro amarillo por encima de los 1500 $ o los 1600 $.

También veo muy probable que tras una corrección del petróleo, el crudo alcance los 100 $ por barril. 

Espero que regrese la inflación y el mercado alcista del oro se acelere de forma que en los próximos dos años lo veamos a 2000 $.

Suerte


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Ene 2018)

Otra buena cuestion...

Cuando sacaran a España del CRITERIO DE DEFICIT EXCESIVO???

Que consecuencias esperarias??

No solo para Maese Fernando...el resto, como no, puede contestar...


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2018)

Hombre, bertok, eso de desear que suba la Inflación con las Deudas y Salarios que hay por aquí... pues como que yo NO lo deseo y, además, nos llevaría a una situación límite.

Hoy, precisamente, he escrito un post en Rankia referente a que el 2018 podría ser un buen año para el Oro y doy unos "motivos" más que convincentes para que sea así. Si puedes pasa por allí.

Saludos.


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Me hace gracia cuando representan fisicamente el bitcoin usando monedas de oro y plata
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí me hacen gracia las monedas de oro y plata que recupero multiplicadas por 5 tras pasarlas por Shitland medio puto mes.

Y ya sé porqué es.Por la gracia que crean en los ignorantes los avances de enjundia.

Más de viejo que el cagar de pie.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (13 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Ignusuario Nodar: Es tu opinión y que es tan válida como la mía... De momento, hay que dejar al tiempo que dé y quite razones. Y a algunos NO nos hacen falta los "thanks", pero que se agradecen. Entre otras cosas, porque llevamos años escribiendo con notable éxito y en diversos lugares donde éstos no existen. Lo siento...



Noto un tono fuera de lugar, como si te sintieses atacado por mi opinión. Me importa bien poco tu éxito o falta de él, sinceramente.

El tiempo ya ha pasado y aún no se ha desarrollado ninguna aplicación de "blockchain". Cuanto tiempo es razonable esperar antes de emitir una opinión fundada?


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2018)

Hola, de nuevo...

- EL ENEMIGO PÚBLICO NÚMERO UNO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

# Ignusuario Nodar: NO, no me he sentido "atacado" ni muchísimo menos... Simplemente, tenemos opiniones distintas sobre un mismo asunto. Por tanto, NADA personal.

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Ene 2018)

La deuda de la banca espa


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (13 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> A mí me hacen gracia las monedas de oro y plata que recupero multiplicadas por 5 tras pasarlas por Shitland medio puto mes.



El riesgo tiene un premio, te has jugado tus monedas y has ganado como también habrías podido perderlas. Enhorabuena, pero no intentes vendernos que has sido listísimo porque en las criptos el único factor es la suerte.


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Ene 2018)

40% mas de activos patrios en manos del B CE...en el ultimo año...


----------



## kikepm (13 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> - EL ENEMIGO PÚBLICO NÚMERO UNO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR



Brutal y muy aconsejable lectura. De lo mejor que le he leido.

Claramente ha leido la sociedad abierta de Popper, en la que basa su definición de individualismo.


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (13 Ene 2018)

hola a todos, feliz día quisiera saber el link de una pagina de confianza donde pueda mirar el precio del oro y el de los diamantes, quisiera actualizar mi cantidad de activos este año


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> El riesgo tiene un premio, te has jugado tus monedas y has ganado como también habrías podido perderlas. Enhorabuena, pero no intentes vendernos que has sido listísimo porque en las criptos el único factor es la suerte.



Yo no vendo una mierda ni lo he hecho en mi vida con mala fe ni yolovalguismos baratos pa'tirarme el pisto. Si yo sé algo y a la gente le puede valer, lo suelto y punto, que poco cuesta...y me jode cuando el resto no hace éso. Y éso es todo...así funciono yo.

Pero si el único factor para pillar en Shitland es la suerte...OK...entonces no tendrás problema en jugarte 10 krugerrands conmigo a que metiendo su precio en Fiat en Criptos le sacas más retorno que yo, no ? Porque yo no tengo ninguno. Es más, para no cederlo todo a la suerte, que nadie debería jugarse sus valiosas onzas a car o cruz, y además dar ventaja estadística a tu tesis...te doy 10 intentos...y si en 2 pillas más que yo...apechugo y pago.

8 a 2 . Apostar y callar.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (13 Ene 2018)

juli dijo:


> Yo no vendo una mierda ni lo he hecho en mi vida con mala fe ni yolovalguismos baratos pa'tirarme el pisto. Si yo sé algo y a la gente le puede valer, lo suelto y punto, que poco cuesta...y me jode cuando el resto no hace éso. Y éso es todo...así funciono yo.
> 
> Pero si el único factor para pillar en Shitland es la suerte...OK...entonces no tendrás problema en jugarte 10 krugerrands conmigo a que metiendo su precio en Fiat en Criptos le sacas más retorno que yo, no ? Porque yo no tengo ninguno. Es más, para no cederlo todo a la suerte, que nadie debería jugarse sus valiosas onzas a car o cruz, y además dar ventaja estadística a tu tesis...te doy 10 intentos...y si en 2 pillas más que yo...apechugo y pago.
> 
> 8 a 2 . Apostar y callar.



Si me interesasen las apuestas y los juegos de azar, en mi ciudad sobran máqunas tragaperras y casinos. En cinco minutos me juego los 10.000 euros a rojo/negro. 

Para qué iba a perder mi tiempo instalando software y verificando mi identidad en el casino de un exchange para que TU me demuestres no sé que? porque tampoco está muy clara tu tesis. A ver si compartes ese "conocimiento" que dices que nos puede valer, no lo he visto.


----------



## juli (13 Ene 2018)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Si me interesasen las apuestas y los juegos de azar, en mi ciudad sobran máqunas tragaperras y casinos. En cinco minutos me juego los 10.000 euros a rojo/negro.
> 
> Para qué iba a perder mi tiempo instalando software y verificando mi identidad en el casino de un exchange para que TU me demuestres no sé que? porque tampoco está muy clara tu tesis. A ver si compartes ese "conocimiento" que dices que nos puede valer, no lo he visto.



No es el hilo...aunque entiendo que tampoco para desvirtuar las criptos a los ojos de terceros - yo tengo muy claro lo que son - y por éso he posteado. Pasarte las criptos por el ojal es algo absolutamente legítimo, faltaría piú...enmierdarlas, no. ( y ojo, tienen su mierda, como todo la tiene...pero vamos, que si oigo a alguien infundir en un tercero que el Gold es un cagarro prehistórico que sólo vale para empastes, pues posiblemente brinde mi opinión ).

Pero,OK...Tienes el hilo de altcoins - que no son tragaperras de ver y callar, tienen , relativamente, su resortes y sus reglas - en este subforo. Entra gente nueva cada día y creo que se sienten perfectamente recibidos. Tampoco hace falta software, etc etc...pero me callo, que sé que no es el hilo.

No he querido molestar con el post de antes, sólo poner algo en evidencia. Un saludo, que ya me largo.


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hombre, bertok, eso de desear que suba la Inflación con las Deudas y Salarios que hay por aquí... pues como que yo NO lo deseo y, además, nos llevaría a una situación límite.
> 
> Hoy, precisamente, he escrito un post en Rankia referente a que el 2018 podría ser un buen año para el Oro y doy unos "motivos" más que convincentes para que sea así. Si puedes pasa por allí.
> 
> Saludos.



El sistema está podrido y apuntalado por hordas de wannabes ejecutables.

No queda otra que una hostia bien dada y dejarlos en las cunetas sin opción a volver a participar. Sacrificaron su vida, que no sacrifiquen la de los demás.


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> - EL ENEMIGO PÚBLICO NÚMERO UNO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> ...



Un artículo cojonudo con el que me siento muy identificado.

Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Si no recuerdo mal, el pasado mes de Octubre el Ministro de Hacienda, Cristóbal Montoro, garantizó que el déficit del 2018 estaría "por debajo del 3%", por lo que España saldría del procedimiento de déficit excesivo abierto por la UE en 2009.

Aunque el Gobierno elevó ligeramente el objetivo del déficit del 2,2% comprometido con la Comisión Europea para el 2018, está casi garantizada la salida del procedimiento de déficit excesivo a lo largo del presente ejercicio.

¿Consecuencias? Vete a saber porque en la UE no están las cosas NADA claras y todavía nos queda ver el resultado de las elecciones generales en Italia y que se producirán en breves meses.

En fin, en la "agenda" del 2018 hay muchos acontecimientos que serán muy relevantes para TODOS y, por consiguiente, a nivel GLOBAL. Va a resultar sumamente"interesante"...

# kikepm & paraisofiscal: Gracias. El artículo merecía estar presente en este hilo y se adecua a la "filosofía" que tenemos por aquí: que cada cual tenga su PROPIA opinión... Parece fácil, pero hay que trabajarla y MUCHO.

# bertok: Conoces el "Efecto Dominó"... ¿No? Pues, si la Ostia llega fuerte nos la vamos a "comer" casi todos, en mayor o menor medida, pero casi todos...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Si no recuerdo mal, el pasado mes de Octubre el Ministro de Hacienda, Cristóbal Montoro, garantizó que el déficit del 2018 estaría "por debajo del 3%", por lo que España saldría del procedimiento de déficit excesivo abierto por la UE en 2009.
> 
> ...



Lo sé. Que venga y cada uno pague sus pecados.

Sera tiempo de correr hacia las colinas.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: EXTRAORDINARIO el artículo de Ted Butler que os enlazo. En el mismo se explica lo que está haciendo JP Morgan en el mercado de la Plata y la ENORME cantidad FÍSICA que tiene acumulada... Lo de los Hermanos Hunt se queda en una "tontería" al lado de estos "pollos"... Eso SÍ, aquélla NO se permitió y se CERCENÓ y, en cambio, en esta ocasión PERMITIDA y los "Supervisores" mirando para Cuenca...

The Last Great Silver Buy | SilverSeek.com

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (14 Ene 2018)

...onza a onza estimado tocayo...onza a onza...con paciencia y saliva...

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 14:22 ----------

By the way...

Perooo...la salida de PDE de hispanistán no llevaría implicito un recalculo de la deuda???

Alguien que esté al tanto de las cifras de otros estados...sería interesante ver que ha ocurrido con la deuda italiana por ejemplo, al salir del PDE...o de la portuguesa...

Aunque yo sospecho que por contabilidad creativa no será...son ladrones puestos a robar a las masas...pero ladrones al fin y al cabo...por tanto, las cuentas...


----------



## LPMCL (14 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: EXTRAORDINARIO el artículo de Ted Butler que os enlazo. En el mismo se explica lo que está haciendo JP Morgan en el mercado de la Plata y la ENORME cantidad FÍSICA que tiene acumulada... Lo de los Hermanos Hunt se queda en una "tontería" al lado de estos "pollos"... Eso SÍ, aquélla NO se permitió y se CERCENÓ y, en cambio, en esta ocasión PERMITIDA y los "Supervisores" mirando para Cuenca...
> 
> The Last Great Silver Buy | SilverSeek.com
> 
> Saludos.



Yo le leo bastante, se aprende mucho de Ted Butler, especialmente sus análisis del COT. Generalmente se focaliza en la plata. Precisamente porque le llevo siguiendo tiempo, sé que ha gritado que viene el lobo demasiadas veces para que le tome 100% en serio. Tened en cuenta que vende suscripciones, tiene un servicio de pago y debe mantener la tensión en sus clientes.
En cualquier caso, es un excommodity trader, de los antiguos, y sus puntos de vista hay que leerlos.

La historia de los Hunt Bros. y su intento de manipulación de la plata, comprando la mayoría que había disponible, no acabó bien como sabéis. Pero lo interesante y lo que deberíamos llevarnos de aquel episodio es la forma en la que el gobierno/reguladores terminaron con el tema: cambiando las reglas a mitad de partido. En dos palabras, les asfixiaron subiendo las garantías a sus masivas posiciones largas (papel), obligándoles a vender con el precio ya corrigiendo (lo contrario de una short squeeze). 

La posesión es mas importante que el precio. 

Por eso, siempre físico.

Cualquier buen abogado te dirá que si tienes posesión del objeto en cuestión, tienes mucha ventaja en la negociación. Y estas menos expuesto.

Lo Warren Buffett y su Berkshire Hathaway con la plata (que es el ídolo de muchos, cosa que no entiendo), es una historia mas larga, con Martin Armstrong por medio. El amigo Buffet tenia unas conexiones que los pobres petroleros Hunt no tenían y claro, eso es vital.

El padre de Buffet, Warren, si era alguien interesante. Ose dejo uno de sus discursos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Desde que existe el "maquillaje contable"... la "contabilidad creativa" es posible, así que para qué "calentarnos" la cabeza... Dirán y harán lo que les dé la GANA... hasta que sea imposible mantener el "kiosko". Entonces vendrá la CRUDA REALIDAD y que ya la tenemos enfrente de los "morros", pero entre la inopia de la gente y el Matrix creado por el Sistema... la "casa sin barrer".

- LPMCL: Hace muchos años que soy "metalero" y conozco bien a Ted Butler... Evidentemente, al ser parte "interesada", tampoco hay que tomar al pie de la letra lo que suele comentar, pero entiendo que es un buen conocedor del tema de la Plata. En cuanto a su "catastrofismo", pues muchos pensamos como él, pero está claro que el "timing" de lo que pueda acontecer es algo impredecible, pero podemos intentar acercarnos en los "tempos"...

Hace ya algunos años comenté ampliamente lo sucedido con los Hermanos Hunt y que has resumido perfectamente: se buscó hundirlos cambiando las reglas a mitad de partido... Y eso es algo que se ha observado en otros episodios del mundo económico-financiero. Es más, en la Crisis de Lehman Brothers se volvió a asistir a algo parecido, pero en otro "formato"... o cómo quitarse la "competencia" en amplios sectores de la Economía americana, especialmente del sector financiero.

SÍ, por aquí SIEMPRE preconizamos la posesión FÍSICA en los MPs y creo que nos lo habrás leído en más de una ocasión.

También comparto lo que comentas en relación a Warren Buffet y que hubiera quebrado en muchas ocasiones de no tener el "colchón" que tenía. Y os dejo algo sobre el mismo y que leí recientemente...

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/15/warren-buffetts-failures-15-investing-mistakes-he-regrets.html

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (14 Ene 2018)

La viejita Tverberg coincice...2018 y 2019 van a ser años muy interesantes.

Will the World Economy Continue to
Conclusions

In 2017, the world economy seemed to be gliding smoothly along because the economy has been able to get the benefit of artificially low energy prices and artificially low interest rates. These artificially low prices and interest rates have given a temporary boost to the world economy. Countries using large amounts of energy products, including the US, especially benefitted.

We cannot expect this temporary condition to continue, however. Low oil prices have already started to disappear, with Brent oil prices at nearly $69 per barrel at this writing. The trends in oil prices and oil stocks in Figure 6 are disturbing. If oil prices begin to rise toward the price needed by oil producers, they are likely to trigger a recession and a drop in world energy consumption, just as spiking prices did in 2008-2009. There is a significant chance of collapse in the next 12 to 24 months. It is hard to know how widespread such a collapse may be; it may primarily affect particular countries and population groups.

To make matters worse, our leaders do not seem to understand the situation. The world economy badly needs rising energy consumption per capita. Plans to raise interest rates and sell QE securities, when the economy is already “at the edge,” are playing with fire. If we are to keep the world economy operating, large quantities of additional energy supplies need to be found at very low cost. It is hard to be optimistic about this happening. High-cost energy supplies are worthless when it comes to operating the economy because they are unaffordable.

Many followers of the oil situation have had great faith in Energy Returned on Energy Invested (EROI) analysis telling us which kinds of energy supplies we should increase. Unfortunately, EROI doesn’t tell us enough. It doesn’t tell us if a particular product is scalable at reasonable cost. Wind and solar are great disappointments, when total costs, including the cost of mitigating intermittency on the grid, are considered. They do not appear to be solutions on any major scale.

Other researchers looking at the energy situation have not understood how “baked into the cake” the need for economic growth, rising per capita energy consumption, and rising debt levels really are. Rising debt is not an error in how the financial system is put together; a bicycle needs a front wheel, or it cannot operate at all (Figure 18). I have written other articles regarding why debt is needed to pull the economic system forward.

This economic growth cannot be “fake growth” either, where a debt Ponzi Scheme seems to allow purchases that real-life consumers cannot afford. Quite a bit of what is reported as world GDP today is of a very “iffy” nature. If China builds a huge number of apartments that citizens cannot afford without subsidies, should these be counted as true GDP growth? How about unneeded roads, built using the rising debt of the Japanese government? Or recycling performed around the world, because it makes people “feel good,” but really requires substantial subsidies?

At this point, it is hard for us to know where we really are, because every government wants to make GDP results look as favorable as possible. It is clear, however, that 2018 and 2019 can be expected to have more challenges than 2017. We have interesting times ahead!


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2018)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Gracias. Muy interesante y aconsejo la lectura completa del enlace propuesto.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- One Big, Potential Catalyst for Gold in 2018

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (15 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - One Big, Potential Catalyst for Gold in 2018
> 
> Saludos.



Personalmente creo que la correlacion es demasiado fuerte como para que se rompa como dice Jordan


----------



## LPMCL (15 Ene 2018)

Un gráfico que me gusta, es el de abajo. Fijaos en el muro que hay alrededor de los 1.50… eso me dice que es altamente improbable que la plata baje mucho desde niveles actuales o que la deuda baje (suban los tipos, por las repercusiones en un mundo hasta arriba de deuda)
Mucho más probable es que la plata suba y presione el grafico a la baja. O que los tipos (TNX) bajen (deuda suba), en contra de lo que oímos por ahí ahora…


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Ya sabes que la Plata es sumamente volátil y que cuando le "toca" subir o bajar lo hace en modo "montaña rusa"... En lo personal, y es conocida en este hilo mi posición al respecto, soy sumamente partidario del metal plateado y al que veo una gran proyección en el largo plazo. Cuando las reservas comiencen a menguar más y sea muy cara de extraer, ya veremos la revalorización que tendrá. De todas formas, si no fuera por la presión bajista a la que se encuentra sometida por los Bankster, su precio actual sería muy otro.

Y dejo esto...

Lo que no quiso hacer Solbes para pinchar la burbuja

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (16 Ene 2018)

Solbes no hizo nada para evitar la burbuja inmobiliaria, como dice el artículo..... pero es peor que eso... Solbes animó a comprar a gente sin conocimientos.... diciendo "la vivienda nunca baja"....

Por cierto.... parece que estamos instalados de nuevo en la burbuja.... por lo menos en ciertas zonas


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Silver: Once and Future Money - The Daily Reckoning

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (16 Ene 2018)

Bonito castañazo se están dando las cryptos hoy.

El BTC a 10.200 US$ cuando estaba hace dos semanas a 20000 US$
El Ripple a 0.95 US$ cuando estaba hace unos días a 3.25 US$.

Para ser una corrección se están pasando un poco de frenada.

Lo que está claro es que para ser reserva de valor les falta mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Ene 2018)

oinoko dijo:


> Bonito castañazo se están dando las cryptos hoy.
> 
> El BTC a 10.200 US$ cuando estaba hace dos semanas a 20000 US$
> El Ripple a 0.95 US$ cuando estaba hace unos días a 3.25 US$.
> ...



Bitcoin.

Instrumento especulativo para *desplumar* a los pobres (es decir, los no ricos).

Más de lo mismo.


----------



## Bohemian (17 Ene 2018)

frisch dijo:


> Bitcoin.
> 
> Instrumento especulativo para *desplumar* a los pobres (es decir, los no ricos).
> 
> Más de lo mismo.



La volatilidad no es apta para cualquier monedero, has de ser alguien con un gran patrimonio como para optar por éstos objetos especulativos, yo no me atrevería aunque hay otras criptomonedas que sí podrían entrar gente de patrimonio.


----------



## paraisofiscal (17 Ene 2018)

Algo que nunca entenderé de la condición humana es que el bitcoin, algo que no es tangible, haya podido multiplicar su precio x46 en 2 años, pero nadie crea o piense que el oro pueda hacer un x10 aunque sea en 10 o 20 años.

Yo soy el primero que piensa que el oro no subirá nunca de esa manera y alucino observando la estupidez de la humanidad cuando hacen crecer el precio de algo intangible de esa manera exponencial.


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2018)

El oro también es una creencia, eso si, muy asentada y con una historia de miles de años detrás.

Pero solo funciona aquello que es promocionado y tiene el respaldo de la mafia.


----------



## MIP (17 Ene 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Algo que nunca entenderé de la condición humana es que el bitcoin, algo que no es tangible, haya podido multiplicar su precio x46 en 2 años, pero nadie crea o piense que el oro pueda hacer un x10 aunque sea en 10 o 20 años.



No es tanto que el oro pueda hacer un x10 como que las monedas fiat hagan un "/10" en los próximos años. Y de eso si que más de uno se apostaría algo.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2018)

Bueno, bertok, eso de que el Oro es una "creencia"... Ha existido desde hace milenios UNANIMIDAD en todas las Culturas de la Humanidad para otorgarle el máximo valor como "dinero" y eso es INCUESTIONABLE...

NO son comparables las criptomonedas y los MPs... Son dos "productos" totalmente diferentes. Los dos principales MPs, es decir el Oro y la Plata, NO tienen NADA que demostrar en cuanto a lo que se considera "valor". Por su parte, las "monedas" de marras tienen mucho por demostrar...

En cualquier caso, NO creo que sea el momento de hacer "sangre" con aquellos que andan metidos en las criptomonedas y, además, ese mundo es totalmente especulativo, de manera que aún podemos ver fuertes movimientos tanto a la baja como al alza. A largo plazo ya veremos qué queda ahí...

Quizás, lo mejor de todo es que la gente pueda tomar buena cuenta de que la avaricia puede romper el saco... Más claro: si NO lo "entienden" -como es mi caso- mejor NO meterse. En ningún momento de la Historia, se ha propiciado que la gente se haga "rica" sin apenas dar un palo al aire...

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (17 Ene 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Algo que nunca entenderé de la condición humana es que el bitcoin, algo que no es tangible, haya podido multiplicar su precio x46 en 2 años, pero nadie crea o piense que el oro pueda hacer un x10 aunque sea en 10 o 20 años.
> 
> Yo soy el primero que piensa que el oro no subirá nunca de esa manera y alucino observando la estupidez de la humanidad cuando hacen crecer el precio de algo intangible de esa manera exponencial.



Creo que veremos un punto de ruptura. Un punto donde la bola de nieve comience a crecer de manera exponencial. Hasta ahora estamos viendo movimientos timidos pero ¿Qué pasará cuando año tras año la onza pase a 1300,400,500....)


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2018)

# L' Omerta: Es factible lo que comenta, pero antes se debería asistir al desmoronamiento del dinero Fiat... Que SÍ, que ya lo estamos viendo, pero aún le queda un buen "arreón" e imagino que antes intentarán poner todos los "cortafuegos" habidos y por haber... A fin de cuentas, estos "pollos" controlan casi todos los resortes de los Estados y, por tanto, del mundo económico-financiero.

Lo que es cierto es que en el último mes habrán hecho una buena "sangría" entre los que acudieron a la llamada de El Dorado... pero bueno esa es otra "historia" y que no toca aquí. Además, NO es bueno pronunciarse en los declives... y que en las criptomonedas aún no sé si ha llegado.

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (17 Ene 2018)

Hola, Fernando. Personalmente cada día que pasa estoy más convencido de que no pasará nada. Lo llevamos hablando en este mismo hilo años. Las señales son claras, el sistema es insostenible, el Fiat es una estafa... Nosotros los sabemos y ellos lo saben pero van a inventarse cualquier solución o directamente robarle a los ahorradores para mantener la fiesta por siempre jamás.

Siempre encuentran un parche para mantener la rodada de una rueda pinchada por mil sitios. Nunca atacarán al problema de manera directa nunca.


----------



## kikepm (17 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo que es cierto es que en el último mes habrán hecho una buena "sangría" entre los que acudieron a la llamada de El Dorado... pero bueno esa es otra "historia" y que no toca aquí. Además, NO es bueno pronunciarse en los declives... y que en las criptomonedas aún no sé si ha llegado.
> 
> Saludos.



Personalmente veo la corrección (o quizás sea su total hundimiento ) con CERO PREOCUPACIÓN.

Para mi es una oportunidad de compra importante (pero no aconsejaría a NADIE hacer lo que yo, al contrario).

Para los que conocemos la mecánica del funcionamiento de BTC desde 2011, este tipo de comportamiento a borbotones es totalmente normal. La explicación es la siguiente:

A pesar de lo que se dice sobre BTC, realmente su adopción está muy lejos de ser general, y la subida de 2017 ha generado muchas expectativas y mucho interés en quien antes no lo tenía. Dado que la cantidad de personas con monederos es aún muy pequeña en relación al mercado FIAT, pequeños movimientos porcentuales de o hacia FIAT provocan estos estallidos hacia arriba o hacia abajo de su cotización.

Esto quiere decir que si tengo razón, BTC se estabilizará en la medida en que sea generalmente aceptado, lo que podría llevar años o décadas.


Apuesto, y me juego el owned, a que antes de 6 meses volveremos a estar en máximos de todos los tiempos. Creo que será antes, pero doy un plazo límite.

Supongo que pocos aceptarían la apuesta en el sentido de reconocer que BTC no es meramente una burbuja (es decir, que contiene un valor objetivo, que resuelve problemas humanos y por tanto ello se plasma en su cotización de largo plazo, en la tendencia que subyace).

Pero sin acritud ni mal rollo, si pierdo, por un suponer, mi inversión, no será algo terrible puesto que tampoco me metí con una cantidad importante. Y viceversa, si ocurre como digo espero que alguien cambie de opinión, aunque sea un ápice.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# L' Omerta: Lo que nos comentas es lo "normal"... y estamos esperando una "anormalidad" dentro del Sistema. Ese proceso puede durar mucho o... poco. En lo personal, sigo ATESORANDO, más Plata que Oro, pero sin ninguna "pretensión"... Es decir, que si se quedan como "herencia", pues tampoco pasa NADA y señal de que las cosas me habrán ido bien. 

# kikepm: ¡Uf! Ya sabes que tengo una opinión negativa sobre las criptomonedas y, desde luego, lo que está sucediendo NO ayuda a que cambie mi opinión al respecto. Vamos, que yo NI con un palo...

Si me has leído en uno de los posts de hoy, habrás visto que yo NO descarto NADA en cuanto a la cotización de esas "monedas", es decir que pueden subir hasta la "estratósfera" o hundirse en las "profundidades"... A largo plazo veo más factible esta última opción.

De todas formas, yo también juego algunas veces a los juegos de azar... por si algún día "toca". De momento, va a ser que NO... y ese puede ser el destino de muchos "jugadores" de esas "monedas", pero bueno como siempre digo que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que le dé la real gana.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Ene 2018)

Bohemian dijo:


> La volatilidad no es apta para cualquier monedero, has de ser alguien con un gran patrimonio como para optar por éstos objetos especulativos, yo no me atrevería aunque hay otras criptomonedas que sí podrían entrar gente de patrimonio.



En mi opinión.

No se trata de un producto con "una alta volatilidad" pero "sano". Se trata de un producto para desplumar a los pobres (es decir a los no ricos).

Los que despluman son los ricos y los desplumados, el resto.

No hace falta mirar al bitcoin para entender la cosa.

Desde que la bolsa dejó de ser ese concepto de que invierto mis ahorros en una empresa en la que creo, por su potencial productivo (años 50-60) para venir a ser, invierto para dar el pelotazo, la cosa ya se ha despendolado.

Antes de ayer fue contabilizar la prostitución y el tráfico de drogas en el PIB, por ejemplo, español.

Hoy es el bitcoin.

Mañana será, pues lo que la avaricia, o la cultura del pelotazo quiera.

El término clave de la cultura de finales del siglo XX y comienzos del XXI es "pelotazo".

Hoy se llama bitcoin.

Yo lo llamo suicidio pero bueno, ya sé que predico en el desierto.

Por cierto, aprovecho el comentario para anunciar que tras las elecciones impuestas por el artículo 155 del 21D en Cataluña, hoy, el Parlament y su mesa siguen siendo independentistas.

¡ Habemus problema ! 

La realidad es tozuda.


----------



## L'omertá (17 Ene 2018)

Nec spe nec metu.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2018)

Hola, L'omertá: Me parece muy correcto: La esperanza lo último que se pierde y el miedo morirá el último...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Silver As A Strategic Metal and Why Prices Will Soar | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (18 Ene 2018)

Alguien sigue en TV la serie francesa "ORO" que retransmiten semanalmente en el canal AMC?
Oro, la nueva serie de AMC | AMC España

Es curioso como es de los pocos programas que tratan del "tema" y de qué manera lo enfocan como algo de criminales y mafias, aunque cierto es que en realidad son quienes lo mueven, pero en cuanto a las virtudes y ventajas de dicho MP no se menciona nada en absoluto.

Uno de los protagonistas, el que hace de padrino mafioso compra todo el oro a los campesinos que lo buscan a la antigua usanza por 400 Euros la onza. Aparte posee hotel/burdel donde los sábados les saca del bolsillo a los campesinos parte del dinero que les pagó por el oro encontrado putillas mediante. Menuda mafia.

Aquí en europa pagamos más de 1100 Eur. la onza, nos dan una bonita moneda pulida y no tenemos que tratar con mafiosos negros con machetes, mosquitos de la malaria ni lagartos de 2,5 mts.

Qué diferentes ambas realidades.


----------



## frisch (18 Ene 2018)

L'omertá dijo:


> Nec spe nec metu.



La máxima es interesante pero es ambigua. No en cuanto a "nec metu" sino en cuanto a "nec spe".

Me explico.

Está claro lo de que "no al miedo" pero no está tan claro lo de que "no a la esperanza".

Porque la esperanza no deja de ser un sentimiento constructivo. Habría que definir qué significa esperanza. Esperanza no necesariamente significa que te toque la bonoloto o que la onza de oro llegue a los 7567 €. No, la esperanza, en mi forma de ver las cosas, es la convicción de que las cosas, muy a pesar y en contra de nuestros pequeños y reducidos conocimientos, pueden cambiar.

Luego.

"Sic spe, nec metu".

Un abrazo contertulio.


----------



## PEPEYE (18 Ene 2018)

Pues yo acabo de entrar en el mercado de los MP, concretamente en el oro y espero entrar la semana que viene en el de la plata, claro que es una decision personal. Mi idea es tener , con el tiempo, al menos un 10% de mis inversiones en MP


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paraisofiscal: Algún programa he visto, pero NO lo sigo... Verás, hace pocos años tocamos este tema en este hilo y lo desarrollamos junto a un forero que entonces andaba por aquí. Su nick era pisces y se trataba un tipo muy interesante, además es que conocía el tema profundamente al vivir por aquellas latitudes y también la Minería. Concretamente, tratamos lo que pasaba en torno a todo esto en Bolivia y que me era conocido. Fue un debate interesante, pero vete a saber dónde para ya... Sabemos que la única chincheta del hilo se la llevado el menos interesante. En fin, lo propio en este país: no hay más cera que la que arde y encima es escasa...

# PEPEYE: Llevas ya un tiempo alrededor de los MPs y parece que ya te has decidido. No dices el formato elegido, pero por lo que te recuerdo diría que es en "papel"... ¿No? En fin, ya sabes lo que pienso al respecto, pero por aquí también hay conforeros que se han decidido por el mismo, como es el caso del amigo bertok.

Bueno, me queda desearte Suerte y creo que la tendrás. Eso SÍ con Paciencia...

Y luego me volveré a pasar por aquí y a ver si os enlazo algo interesante.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 22:49 ----------

"Lógico"...

- Cryptocurrency Crash Sparks Bitcoin's Nouveau Riche to Run to Gold - Bloomberg

Ya lo creo que volverán las "oscuras golondrinas"...

Saludos.


----------



## PEPEYE (19 Ene 2018)

# PEPEYE: Llevas ya un tiempo alrededor de los MPs y parece que ya te has decidido. No dices el formato elegido, pero por lo que te recuerdo diría que es en "papel"... ¿No? En fin, ya sabes lo que pienso al respecto, pero por aquí también hay conforeros que se han decidido por el mismo, como es el caso del amigo bertok.
Al final opte por GLD y por supuesto entiendo y respeto tu opinion pero creo que en mis circustancias personales es lo mejor y en plata he pensado en SLV


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Arranca el último año mariano

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (19 Ene 2018)

PEPEYE dijo:


> # PEPEYE: Llevas ya un tiempo alrededor de los MPs y parece que ya te has decidido. No dices el formato elegido, pero por lo que te recuerdo diría que es en "papel"... ¿No? En fin, ya sabes lo que pienso al respecto, pero por aquí también hay conforeros que se han decidido por el mismo, como es el caso del amigo bertok.
> Al final opte por GLD y por supuesto entiendo y respeto tu opinion pero creo que en mis circustancias personales es lo mejor y en plata he pensado en SLV



Un ETF va perdiendo valor en el tiempo, por las comisiones, gastos de custodia etc.. ya que venden el subyacente (venden el oro) para pagarlas.
La creación/redención del ETF se hace vía un mínimo de participaciones: 100.000. Lo que supone cerca de 10 millones de EUR; o sea, nunca veras nada parecido al oro físico en donde crees haber invertido. Un día el oro de revalorizará descontrolado 200USD al día y tu te quedaras con una liquidación forzosa de tu GLD al cierre del viernes anterior, en papel obviamente.

Entre los Authorized Participants tenemos a amigos como JPM, Goldman, Morgan Stanley, HSBC USA… casualmente, todos ellos Bullion Banks en la LBMA también. Comprar GLD es darles oxígeno, ya que el GLD es un buffer del que tiran en casos de escasez física. 

Y el SLV es peor: es el vehiculo numero 1 que JPM utiliza para acumular plata física. Entiendo que sabéis la mecánica de esto último.

GLD no es oro y lo que es peor: comprándolo alimentas la supresión del metal.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# putabolsa: Pues NO lo des por "imposible"... Hace tiempo que la UE va detrás de seguir reprimiendo los activos conservadores del personal y entre ellos se encuentra el Oro...

De todas formas, es curioso como la India se está constituyendo como el lugar apropiado para realizar "reformas" que tienen que ver con el bolsillo del ciudadano y las "excusas" son las de SIEMPRE y que todos ya conocemos por aquí. Digo esto porque el pasado 1 de Julio entró un vigor un impuesto que englobaba los que ya existían. Te dejo un enlace sobre esto...

El nuevo impuesto indio aumenta la transparencia | OroinformaciÃ³n

Y tiene Cojones que con el beneplácito del Consejo Mundial del Oro...

# LPMCL: El caso de PEPEYE es muy particular y lo explicó en el hilo. No posee, según él, las condiciones necesarias para poseer MPs FÍSICOS o, más bien, desconfía de poder tenerlos en lugar seguro.

Sin embargo, estoy contigo en que los ETFs de MPs NO garantizan lo que dicen poseer y SÍ todo lo contrario... A las "malas" le cambiarán el "Oro papel" por otro tipo de "papel" y que, en esos momentos, valdrá lo que valdrá...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2018)

Hola, putabolsa: NO, no creo que puedan poner un IVA retroactivo, aunque SÍ que podrían gravarlo de otra manera al hacerlo "efectivo"... Pero pienso que a estas alturas los que andamos por este hilo ya debemos tener "algo" del metal dorado y si se puede ir comprando más, pues mejor que mejor, pero aquí ya entra la "cartera" disponible de cada cual...

Ahora mismo, tenemos la Plata que ya paga IVA y a largo o muy largo plazo va a ser un "caballo ganador", al menos en mi modesta opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (19 Ene 2018)

En Francia ya se propuso gravar la posesión de objetos de valor


----------



## PEPEYE (19 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg
# LPMCL: El caso de PEPEYE es muy particular y lo explicó en el hilo. No posee dijo:


> Por hay va el tema, durante periodos, a veces un mes o mas me ausento de mi lugar de residencia. El tener cosas en bancolchon ,en caja fuerte en casa o en una caja fuerte de una entidad externa tampoco me atrae. De todas maneras creo GLD ha aguantado perfectamente fuertes movimientos en la cotizacion del precio de los MP


----------



## Golden (19 Ene 2018)

putabolsa dijo:


> Mal rollito.Tendran narices de ponerle IVA al oro?
> 
> Europa propone cambios en el IVA para crear más tipos reducidos... de hasta el 0%




Una cosa son los metales preciosos y otra el oro de inversión. La UE quiere armonizar el IVA para evitar que haya países que pongan IVA reducido a bienes que no deberían tener un IVA reducido, como el oro o plata que se compra para usar en joyería. Por eso hay un control exhaustivo sobre los joyeros, para evitar que compren monedas o lingotes de oro inversión para fundir y hacer joyas. Tienen que comprar "metales preciosos" con su IVA correspondiente bajo pena de fuertes sanciones si no pueden explicar de donde salió el oro.

El oro de inversión está perfectamente definido en una directiva propia, traspuesta en todos los países miembros de la UE, y no tiene IVA reducido. Simplemente está exento de IVA porque la UE lo considera un instrumento financiero. 

Eso no va a cambiar, al menos mientras Alemania tenga algo que decir.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- PLAN DE ESTADOS UNIDOS EN LA AMAZONÍA: CREAR LABORATORIOS BIOLÓGICOS CON FINES MILITARES | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y estos HdP harían bien en quedarse en su "casa" (los EE.UU.) y "experimentar" allí si así lo desean... Bueno, sin "consultar" a sus ciudadanos, sino de qué...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2018)

Interesante artículo...

- Ahead of The Herd

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Arranca el último año mariano
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Fernando por el enlace pero me temo que serán los mismos perros con diferente collar, eso sí de diferente color. Pasamos del azul al naranja y, además, como que el naranja es más ácido (más falangista).

Los cacahuetes que recibía "El Bigotes" y de los que amargamente se quejaba, por sólo ser cacahuetes, ante el juez (de haber recibido carne de verdad, no hubiese cantado), demuestra que este país, España, es una auténtica pesadilla, un auténtico bodrío, un chiste y un chicle de mal gusto.

Cuando me preguntan si soy independentista catalán, respondo que no y añado, pero soy un ciudadano con dos dedos de frente y, la verdad, España ya no tiene remedio, luego, Fotem el camp !

El Establishment español (el que manda de verdad) ya ha previsto la caída a medio plazo del PP. De hecho, Cataluña está siendo actualmente gobernada desde Madrid teniendo el PP, cuatro pelagatos de diputados en el Parlament de Catalunya . En otras palabras: el PP gobierna Cataluña cuando sólo tiene a 4 pelagatos en los jardines de la Ciutadella.

El Establishment español ya tiene solución de recambio. Los Naranjas.

Entre tanto, un par de monos (y más que habrá) que se quejan "in extremis" (por suavizar su condena) de que ellos lo único que comían eran cacahuetes.

¡Que bodrío de país!


Corrijo: Bodrio (sin acento). Bodrio, pesadez, canallada, esperpento, chuminada, tomadura de pelo, desfachatez, caradurismo y, sobre todo, como decía la Chirigota de Cádiz, La Playa: 

Twitter


----------



## timi (21 Ene 2018)

buenas tardes , dejo estos interesantes programas ,,,,,

¿Es seguro tu ordenador? Meltdown y Spectre - Economía Directa 15-1-2018 en Economia directa en mp3(14/01 a las 23:03:44) 01:08:51 23142010 - iVoox

El loco mundo del bitcoin y la criptodivisa - Economía Directa 18-1-2018 en Economia directa en mp3(18/01 a las 21:22:03) 01:12:03 23230579 - iVoox


----------



## jorka (22 Ene 2018)

Rusia incrementó en 223 toneladas sus reservas de oro durante 2017

Zerohedge


----------



## kikepm (22 Ene 2018)

timi dijo:


> buenas tardes , dejo estos interesantes programas ,,,,,
> 
> ¿Es seguro tu ordenador? Meltdown y Spectre - Economía Directa 15-1-2018 en Economia directa en mp3(14/01 a las 23:03:44) 01:08:51 23142010 - iVoox
> 
> El loco mundo del bitcoin y la criptodivisa - Economía Directa 18-1-2018 en Economia directa en mp3(18/01 a las 21:22:03) 01:12:03 23230579 - iVoox



Si, Laborda retratándose pidiendo que se prohiba BTC.

Este es el nivel de los expertos económicos. En fin...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2018)

Hola, putabolsa: Te dejo un listado de las tiendas que tengo, aunque desconozco si siguen todas activas. Yo, en los MPs, suelo comprar un poco por aquí y un poco por allá. Para mí uno de los más fiables en la Plata es necho. Por cierto, en el listado he quitado a Aurinum.de por el mal servicio que me hizo en la última ocasión que le compré.

- www.silber-werte.de/
- Degussa Goldhandel GmbH - Edelmetallhandelshaus
- Die Welt der Edelmetalle - pro aurum - Home
- Startseite
- Münzen-Frank - Edelmetallshop und Numismatik
- www.mp-edelmetalle.de/
- www.geiger-edelmetalle.de/
- www.gold4ex.be/

Saludos.


----------



## Golden (23 Ene 2018)

putabolsa dijo:


> Alguna casa importante Europea donde comprar MPs que no sea CoinInvest?
> Gracias



¿has tenido alguna mala experiencia con coininvest? A mi me parece de lo mejor junto a Online-Shop für Edelmetalle wie Gold, Silber, Platin und Palladium | Geiger Deutschland


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2018)

No sé, no sé... dónde está la tan proclamada "seguridad" que existía en torno a estos nuevos "productos"...

- More than 10 percent of $3.7 billion raised in ICOs has been stolen: Ernst & Young

Por cierto, para aquellos que estén interesados en el tema, comentar que en mi Blog de Rankia he editado uno de los mejores artículos que se pueden leer sobre las reservas de Oro que los EE.UU. "dicen" tener. Está firmado por Ronan Manly y que es uno de los mejores expertos en el tema del Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- 10 años de crisis, 10 años de engaños

Saludos.


----------



## Most (23 Ene 2018)

Hola buenos días.
Como se puede comprobar, no suelo participar "activamente" mucho, aunque lamenté la desaparición de éste hilo (discrepancias entre foreros a parte).
Ahora, algo más experto en los metales, iré haciendo mis incursiones con ustedes para aportar lo que buenamente pueda.
He leído todo el hilo, lo cual me ha llevado unos días, mas que nada por respeto y además así me he hecho una idea de por dónde van los tiros. 
He de reconocer que he pasado muy por encima de las páginas y páginas que le dedican ustedes al Bitcoin, pero aún así las he "repasado".
Sin otro particular, aprovecho para saludarles y agradecerles todas las aportaciones.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2018)

Hola, Most: Bienvenido a este hilo y cuando quiera o pueda ya puede comenzar con sus aportaciones y que seguro que serán bien recibidas, más ahora que andamos un poco escasos de colaboraciones. Y yo, por mi parte, tengo un Blog en Rankia que también me lleva su trabajo, así que he tenido que quitar tiempo del que dedico aquí.

Es raro que existan "desencuentros" del cariz que se dieron hace pocos meses en este hilo, pero bueno eso es "agua pasada" y mejor dejarlo de lado. Además, lo que no sirve para aportar no tiene cabida en los fines que persigue este hilo.

Mire, Most, a mí en lo personal NO me gusta tratar el tema del BitCoin, pero es INNEGABLE que está de actualidad, tanto para bien como para mal... Ese es el motivo de que se toque por aquí, pero entiendo que es de forma un tanto esporádica, aunque es difícil sustraerse cuando se maneja una cantidad de información como la que dispongo.

Hoy, sin ir más lejos, voy a enlazar un artículo que tiene "conexión" como podrá apreciar. Yo NO creo en el BitCoin ni en nada que se le parezca, pero tengo claro que algo quedará y que manejará el Sistema... Por ejemplo, el Blockchain puede tener finalidades muy "perniciosas" y ahí os dejo la lectura del artículo enlazado... más el vídeo.

- Gold Market Mulling Blockchain for $200 Billion of Supply - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (23 Ene 2018)

Hoy se nos han desmelenado nuestras productoras de oro


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2018)

# bertok: Y esperate...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Why You Must Own Silver In 2018 | Gold-Eagle News

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2018)

Ya tenemos a Montoro de "pesca", aunque de momento lo tiene bastante complicado...

- Bitcoin: Hacienda pone el foco en bitcoin para luchar contra el fraude y crimen organizado. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## Most (24 Ene 2018)

Ayer hice mi pedido "de rigor" de unos Krugerrands y unas Maple (de 1/10 oz. por eso de la divisibilidad) y pude ver en mi proveedor que muchas de las opciones estaban agotadas.

Éste año a empezado fuerte en cuanto a consumo de físico y el suministro, de momento, va algo justo según me cuentan.

Como siempre, en cuanto el metal comience a despuntar por encima de soportes, ya que la vinculación del oro papel al físico es innegable, la mano fuerte de turno volcará al sistema unos cuantos millones de contratos para contener el precio, pero no se equivoquen señores, hasta la deuda tiene un límite y la cantidad de dinero disponible para volcar contratos en el sistema es finita.
Nos espera un 2018 interesante y aunque en ningún caso me atrevo a aconsejar a nadie, pero creo que va a ser un año de gran demanda.

Cada vez resulta más y más costosa la extracción del preciado metal y el reciclaje en muchos casos resulta imposible (como en las soldaduras por ejemplo) así que yo no auguro más de 30 o 35 años de "bonanza", luego veremos como se parten la cara por las pocas oz. que queden disponibles.

Un saludo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Ene 2018)

Ya queda menos para romper los 1.400 $...saludos...8:


----------



## oinoko (24 Ene 2018)

Most dijo:


> Cada vez resulta más y más costosa la extracción del preciado metal y el reciclaje en muchos casos resulta imposible (como en las soldaduras por ejemplo) así que yo no auguro más de* 30 o 35 años* de "bonanza", luego veremos como se parten la cara por las pocas oz. que queden disponibles.



Eso es pensar a largo plazo! Todo lo demás es de especuladores cortoplacistas!!

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (24 Ene 2018)

Estoy pensando en guardar unos ahorros en metales preciosos. Quiero coger algo de plata (algunos tubos de monedas de una onza) y oro, pero con el oro no se que es mejor, unas pocas monedas (5 o 6) de una onza de oro o mejor mas monedas de 1/4? algun consejo al respecto? Me tiran mas las monedas de onza, pero igual es mejor partir el total en mas monedas


----------



## Golden (24 Ene 2018)

Me imagino que es un proveedor pequeño. En coininvest o Geiger puedes comprar miles sin problemas.

El primer síntoma de escasez de oro no es la falta de monedas a la venta, es que el premium de las monedas pasaría a ser desorbitado, que de momento no lo es. Todavía puedes gastarte unos cuantos millones de euros en coininvest y te lo servirán en una semana.

Vigilar el premium de krugers o maples sobre el spot. Eso si marca la escasez o que el precio papel es inferior al precio de extracción. De momento el premium de un krugerrand es de un 5% sobre spot, menor en grandes cantidades. Algo muy razonable cuando en ese 5% tienen que ir los costes de crear la moneda por la Mint, su beneficio, más el beneficio de coininvest.



Most dijo:


> Ayer hice mi pedido "de rigor" de unos Krugerrands y unas Maple (de 1/10 oz. por eso de la divisibilidad) y pude ver en mi proveedor que muchas de las opciones estaban agotadas.
> 
> Éste año a empezado fuerte en cuanto a consumo de físico y el suministro, de momento, va algo justo según me cuentan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Most (24 Ene 2018)

Golden dijo:


> Me imagino que es un proveedor pequeño. En coininvest o Geiger puedes comprar miles sin problemas.
> 
> El primer síntoma de escasez de oro no es la falta de monedas a la venta, es que el premium de las monedas pasaría a ser desorbitado, que de momento no lo es. Todavía puedes gastarte unos cuantos millones de euros en coininvest y te lo servirán en una semana.
> 
> Vigilar el premium de krugers o maples sobre el spot. Eso si marca la escasez o que el precio papel es inferior al precio de extracción. De momento el premium de un krugerrand es de un 5% sobre spot, menor en grandes cantidades. Algo muy razonable cuando en ese 5% tienen que ir los costes de crear la moneda por la Mint, su beneficio, más el beneficio de coininvest.



Gracias por el comentario Golden.

Por supuesto no he hablado de "escasez" en ningún caso (o al menos esa no era mi intención), he hablado de demanda, que eso si me consta de buena tinta que es muy elevada, ya no en pequeños comercios, si no en distribuidores de cierta envergadura.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Por "puntualizar" diría que un posible Peak en el Oro está más cercano que lejano y hay indicios de ello. Muchos expertos apuntan en esa dirección y uno de ellos, Eugene King de Goldman Sachs, se atrevió a pronosticar allá por el 2015 que sólo tenemos "20 años de reservas mineras de Oro conocidas"...

La palabra operativa aquí es "conocida". Si la proyección de King y de otros resultará ser precisa, eso no significaría que en el 2035 no se pudiera extraer Oro, sino que los costes de extraerlo serían muchísimo mayores.

Por consiguiente, si para entonces el Oro sigue teniendo el valor MONETARIO que SIEMPRE ha tenido, pues su VALOR puede llegar a ser bastante importante y, desde luego, NO fundamentado en "aire", aunque aún deben pasar muchas cosas en el mundo antes de llegar a ese año...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2018 at 20:49 ----------

# bonobo: Yo, en el Oro, soy más partidario de las monedas pequeñas y que hayan sido dinero en el pasado, es decir Soberanos, Alfonsinas, 20 Francos, etc. Lo que NO quita para tener también el equivalente a "billetes de los más grandes", es decir de una Onza.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (25 Ene 2018)

Interesante análisis técnico de la evolución del precio del oro.Vídeo incluido.
Los próximos días son importantes.

¿Podrá el oro atacar y superar los máximos de 2016? ¿Por qué sube? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (25 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]# bonobo: Yo, en el Oro, soy más partidario de las monedas pequeñas y que hayan sido dinero en el pasado, es decir Soberanos, Alfonsinas, 20 Francos, etc. Lo que NO quita para tener también el equivalente a "billetes de los más grandes", es decir de una Onza.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo no se por qué...a mi las "pequeñas" no me llaman. 
Tengo soberanos (pero Alfonsinas no).
Tampoco me llaman las kruger, y eso que tengo vinculación sentimental. Y menos las maple, filármonica...
En ciertos casos, yo prefiero pagar un poco más de premium e incrementar el potencial de valor de la moneda a unos años.
Por ejemplo, ayer mismo cerré un pedido de esta:

1 oz Gold Australian Gold Dragon & Phoenix 2018, 1.182,95 €

Un poco de premium (40 euros respecto a kruger) pero con una tirada limitada a 5000, un atractivo diseño para el mercado asiático y calidad de Perth Mint (fabricante de las lunar2).

También es a base de apostar (bueno y también capricho :. Por ejemplo también me hice hace algún tiempo con 100 pesetas de oro Alfonso XIII. 1897. No fue barata pero es EBC- y con una oferta muy escasa. 

Lo que no quita de tener monedas de las que sea fácilmente vendibles por supuesto. Las de aquí y ahora.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2018)

Hola, Muttley: Ya sabes que aquellos que llevamos tiempo en este "mundillo" tenemos nuestras preferencias, "manías" o como quieras denominarlo.

Yo en el Oro evito todas las monedas que no han sido dinero, es decir opto por las circuladas... Y la preferencia por las "pequeñas" es porque en determinadas situaciones serían más útiles para "comerciar" y también porque la Historia más "reciente" nos dice que ese tipo de monedas pudieron librarse de la confiscación de 1933 en los EE.UU., aunque ahora creo que quieren legislar algo para evitar lo que sucedió en aquel 
entonces.

Sin embargo, entiendo que algunos prefieran pagar algo más por determinadas características de una moneda y que es el caso de la que has adquirido. Y que es una excelente compra desde mi particular punto de vista.

Muttley, yo suelo hacerlo en la Plata. De hecho, en ésta última me dedico prácticamente al Premium y es que me dedico también a la Numismática. Por consiguiente, el "recrear" mi vista de tanto en tanto tiene un coste y que pago gustosamente.

Y os dejo un excelente artículo en donde se comenta cómo va avanzando en varios Estados americanos la legislación para que el Oro y la Plata tengan la consideración de dinero en igualdad de condiciones que el fiduciario.

- State Efforts to Facilitate Ownership of Gold and Silver Ramp Back Up in 2018 - Peter Schiff's Gold News

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (25 Ene 2018)

Aquí en europa imagino que de este tipo de iniciativas nada, no?

Ni armas, ni oro, ni plata, ni libertad.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2018)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Bueno, hay una gran diferencia entre la Constitución americana y la mayor parte de las que pululan fuera de allí... aunque en el tema de la Libertad, los EE.UU. han decaido mucho, pero ya me gustaría a mí tener por estos lares las 2ª y 4ª Enmiendas y, por extensión, el resto de las mismas.

Luego, el Federalismo que existe en aquel país ya lo querría yo para aquí, a pesar de la opinión contraria que han manifestado recientemente los "Padres de la Democracia" -¡mande...!-.

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (25 Ene 2018)

si me decanto por las monedas bullion es porque no controlo de numismatica y temo que me den gato por liebre. Mi interes es guardar oro y plata. Es cierto que si ademas puedo diafrutar de monedas historicas o de diseños atractivo mejor aun, pero de momento estoy pez. Si alguno conoce algun blog o foro de numismatica donde ir empapandome, agradeceria el aporte. una ultima duda, es tan facil vender monedas alfonsinas, 20 francos, soberanos... como una buillion? es decir, la bullion me la compra el mismo vendedor, existe mercado fluido para estas otras?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2018)

Hola, bonobo: Las monedas de Oro suelen ser más líquidas que las de Plata, especialmente si son de las "pequeñas". Por regla general, en las mismas tiendas en las que se venden se compran luego, aunque con un diferencial a su favor y que estará en función de lo que marque la cotización en ese momento.

bonobo, si Vd. es neófito, manténgase alejado de la moneda histórica, al menos de la que empieza a ser "relevante", hasta que adquiera un mínimo de conocimientos. Y si acaba de llegar a este "mundillo", mejor que empiece por el Bullión más barato.

Le dejo el enlace a un buen Blog de Numismática...

- Imperio-Numismático, foro de numismática.

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (25 Ene 2018)

Muchas gracias Fernandojcg, por tu paciencia y ayuda. creo que como dices, empezare por las monedas tipicas (kruger, filarmanicas, eagle...) y aunque pensaba coger solo onzas, voy a hacer caso de aquellos que sabeis, y cogere parte en monedas de 1/4 de onza. Mientras me ire mirando el blog que amablemente has compartido, tambien quiero coleccionar, no solo atesorar. Un placer contar con su inestimable ayuda.


----------



## Golden (25 Ene 2018)

Bonobo, lo importante es comprar aquellas monedas que tengan liquidez inmediata. Que se puedan vender sin problemas a comerciantes internacionales, como CoinInvest, por ejemplo, o cualquier tienda física de Bruselas o Alemania, que te van a pagar más que aquí. Porque si tienes que irte a numismáticos españoles mal asunto.

Oro Bullion: Kruguerrands, Maples, Filarmonicas... la que tenga menor precio en cada momento. Si quieres disfrutar viéndolas puedes irte a britanias, pandas, kanguros, Bufalos, ... son algo más caras pero no mucho. A la hora de venderlas te lo van a pagar igual que un maple o un krugerrand.

Hay oro histórico se se considera bullion por no tener interés numismático. Por ejemplo 20 francos franceses, 20 francos suizos, pesos mexicanos... Cualquiera de estas monedas sale más barato el gramo que fracciones de las onzas anteriores y tienen fuerte demanda tanto en Europa como en USA.

También sale mejor de precio un soberano que una moneda bullion de 1/4 de onza. 

Todas esas tienen liquidez inmediata y son conocidas en cualquier lugar del mundo.

Las alfonsinas no las conoce nadie fuera de España (hablo del mundo bullion) y probablemente a estas tiendas no les interesan. La que te lo compre lo hará con un buen porcentaje por debajo de spot. 
Coininvest avisa que compra cualquiera de las monedas que puedes ver en su web. Nunca han tenido alfonsinas. En este tipo de comercios no hace falta habérselas comprado a ellos para que te las compren. 

Acabo de editar el mensaje para poner un ejemplo con precios de ahora mismo en coininvest:

Puedes comprar 6 onzas Maple Leaf por 6822,96 euros

Por ese mismo dinero, si compras monedas de 1/4 de onza Maple Leaf podrías adquirir 22,17 Maples de 1/4 (pongo decimales para mostrar el lo que cambia el precio, lógicamente sólo podrías adquirir 22) que serían 5,54 onzas. Por el mismo dinero tendrías media onza menos.

Con ese dinero también podrías comprar 31,91 monedas de 20 francos modelo gallo que serían 5,96 onzas, mucho mas cerca ya de las 6 onzas y en moneda pequeña.

O podrías comprar 25,10 soberanos que serían 5,90 onzas
O 24,4 monedas de 10 pesos mexico que serían 5,88 onzas

Cualquiera de ellas sale mejor que comprar fracciones de onza.

Puede parecer poco, pero por cada 6000 euros tendrías media onza menos... y vas sumando si sigues comprando...






bonobo dijo:


> si me decanto por las monedas bullion es porque no controlo de numismatica y temo que me den gato por liebre. Mi interes es guardar oro y plata. Es cierto que si ademas puedo diafrutar de monedas historicas o de diseños atractivo mejor aun, pero de momento estoy pez. Si alguno conoce algun blog o foro de numismatica donde ir empapandome, agradeceria el aporte. una ultima duda, es tan facil vender monedas alfonsinas, 20 francos, soberanos... como una buillion? es decir, la bullion me la compra el mismo vendedor, existe mercado fluido para estas otras?


----------



## Most (25 Ene 2018)

Golden dijo:


> Bonobo, lo importante es comprar aquellas monedas que tengan liquidez inmediata. Que se puedan vender sin problemas a comerciantes internacionales, como CoinInvest, por ejemplo, o cualquier tienda física de Bruselas o Alemania, que te van a pagar más que aquí. Porque si tienes que irte a numismáticos españoles mal asunto.
> 
> Oro Bullion: Kruguerrands, Maples, Filarmonicas... la que tenga menor precio en cada momento. Si quieres disfrutar viéndolas puedes irte a britanias, pandas, kanguros, Bufalos, ... son algo más caras pero no mucho. A la hora de venderlas te lo van a pagar igual que un maple o un krugerrand.
> 
> ...





Una gran apreciación y a buen seguro una información muy valiosa para cualquier neófito en MPs. Es un buen punto de partida.

Soberanos se encuentran en muchísimas joyerías, incluso las engarzan en pulseras y colgantes, así como los Francos franceses (no tanto los suizos).
De las monetizadas que has comentado, como preferencia Soberanos y Francos franceses, los suizos en tercer caso, los pesos no los suelo incluir en mis compras, pero ésto son sólo mis preferencias, que en ningún caso se deben tomar como referencia (disclaimer, jeje).


----------



## bonobo (25 Ene 2018)

Golden dijo:


> Bonobo, lo importante es comprar aquellas monedas que tengan liquidez inmediata. Que se puedan vender sin problemas a comerciantes internacionales, como CoinInvest, por ejemplo, o cualquier tienda física de Bruselas o Alemania, que te van a pagar más que aquí. Porque si tienes que irte a numismáticos españoles mal asunto.
> 
> Oro Bullion: Kruguerrands, Maples, Filarmonicas... la que tenga menor precio en cada momento. Si quieres disfrutar viéndolas puedes irte a britanias, pandas, kanguros, Bufalos, ... son algo más caras pero no mucho. A la hora de venderlas te lo van a pagar igual que un maple o un krugerrand.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Golden, siendo estas monedas tan liquidas como los bulliones, tal vez me interese mas ir por ellas antes que a fracciones, tanto por el precio como por ser monedas y no fracciones de un bullion. Mirare en coinvest, a ver que monedas de este tipo hay. Me habian recomendado el andorrano, pero solo tiene bullion y soberanos, tal vez reparta mi compra entre esos proveedores, aunque en esto tambien agradeceria comentarios o recomendaciones.

edito: que posibilidades tengo de que me cuelen una falsificacion con este tipo de monedas? las bullion he leido que es mas dificil, pero que se da por ejemplo con los soberanos. Igual estoy un poco pelma, pero quiero comprar con tranquilidad.


----------



## Most (25 Ene 2018)

bonobo dijo:


> Muchas gracias Golden, siendo estas monedas tan liquidas como los bulliones, tal vez me interese mas ir por ellas antes que a fracciones, tanto por el precio como por ser monedas y no fracciones de un bullion. Mirare en coinvest, a ver que monedas de este tipo hay. Me habian recomendado el andorrano, pero solo tiene bullion y soberanos, tal vez reparta mi compra entre esos proveedores, aunque en esto tambien agradeceria comentarios o recomendaciones.



No tendrás problemas en ningún proveedor de los dos que has mencionado. Con CoinInvest llevo trabajando mucho tiempo y cero problemas, con Andorrano, compras esporádicas en mano y también cero problemas.
Hay muchos distribuidores fiables en España, los cuales te enumerarán seguramente (yo prefiero no recomendar), lo que si puedo aseverar es que el 100% de los comercios alemanes con los que he trabajado no me han dado problema en ningún envío.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2018 at 19:47 ----------

Las primeras compras siempre son un poco "tensas" y UPS, (en caso de CoinInvest) deja mucho que desear para mi forma de entender una "entrega segura". Me explico breve y fácilmente.
Incluso pidiendo específicamente en CoinInvest y UPS (central) que se solicite el D.N.I a la persona que recoge el paquete y que no se entregue si no es el Sr/a. XXXXXXX con D.N.I XXXXXX, en mi caso nunca lo han hecho. Por suerte tengo unos "vecinos" muy honestos que nunca me han trampeado con un paquete.
Cierto es que hay seguro, que firmas en la PDA, que puedes reclamar... pero el disgusto te lo llevas igual.
Con pedidos "menores" no tienes tanto reparo pero cuando son "palabras mayores" ahí empieza el tembleque, jejeje. 
Después de años de gestiones ya ni le das importancia, pero lo comento para que no te pille por sorpresa si se da el caso.


----------



## bonobo (25 Ene 2018)

Most dijo:


> No tendrás problemas en ningún proveedor de los dos que has mencionado. Con CoinInvest llevo trabajando mucho tiempo y cero problemas, con Andorrano, compras esporádicas en mano y también cero problemas.
> Hay muchos distribuidores fiables en España, los cuales te enumerarán seguramente (yo prefiero no recomendar), lo que si puedo aseverar es que el 100% de los comercios alemanes con los que he trabajado no me han dado problema en ningún envío.
> 
> Un saludo.
> ...



el envio me llega al curro, el portero es de fiar, ademas de no saber lo que pido. Es uno de los temas que pense, lo mejor no dar mi direccion, aunque no las guarde en casa.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2018)

Hola, bonobo: Creo que por aquí te han dado buenos consejos y ahora ya te toca a tí tener tu PROPIA opinión y seleccionar aquellas monedas que más te puedan interesar, gustar, etc.

En el Oro tampoco hay muchos problemas. La "moneda" de referencia mundial es el Krugerrand, aunque en realidad se trata de una Round (medalla). Aquí pagar el Premium es más para coleccionistas o que quieren darse el "capricho" de tener una determinada moneda, como es el caso comentado por el conforero Muttley.

En fin, espero que tengas Suerte en las decisiones que tomes y sobre todo que te sientas cómodo con ellas. Eso SÍ, recuerda que por aquí solemos tener el Oro -y también la Plata- como "reservas estratégicas" para los tiempos difíciles que pudieran acontecer y que seguro que llegarán...

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (25 Ene 2018)

Quiero agradecer a todos la ayuda prestada, mi intencion es, al igual que vosotros, guardar dinero de verdad y no el timo del dinero fiduciario. Ya que me he decidido a 
hacerlo, aprovechare y me empapare del tema, ya que al margen del metal, tambien me gusta la variedad de las monedas y su historia. Me habeis resuelto las dudas que tenia, aunque siempre surgen mas, como la de saber si al igual que con el oro, tambien en plata hay monedas de referencia y liquidez al margen de las bullion. Ya me ire enterando, por hoy creo que ya he abusado de vuestra buena fe. Muchas gracias a todos, y me uno al club de los amantes del metal.


----------



## Orooo (26 Ene 2018)

bonobo dijo:


> Quiero agradecer a todos la ayuda prestada, mi intencion es, al igual que vosotros, guardar dinero de verdad y no el timo del dinero fiduciario. Ya que me he decidido a
> hacerlo, aprovechare y me empapare del tema, ya que al margen del metal, tambien me gusta la variedad de las monedas y su historia. Me habeis resuelto las dudas que tenia, aunque siempre surgen mas, como la de saber si al igual que con el oro, tambien en plata hay monedas de referencia y liquidez al margen de las bullion. Ya me ire enterando, por hoy creo que ya he abusado de vuestra buena fe. Muchas gracias a todos, y me uno al club de los amantes del metal.




Buenos dias.

No olvides los pandas y sobre todo el bufalo americano. Con esas practicamente estas pagando bullion, pero estoy seguro que si pongo en el hilo de compraventa un bufalo y una maple a precio spot, el bufalo me lo quitan de las manos.

El bufalo americano es una moneda que me tiene enamorado, una cosa es verla en fotos y otra tenerla en la mano. Con ese aspecto "rustico" y el indio, para mi es una moneda PRECIOSA.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (26 Ene 2018)

Cuidao con los soberanos men, debe ser la moneda mas trucada de la historia, si los compras, aquí tienes toda la info posible para dejarte los ojos 8: ..Gold Sovereigns - Technical Specifications


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2018)

# Tiburcio de Medinasidonia: Efectivamente, el Soberano es una moneda en la que hay que ir con cuidado, pero comprando en sitios CONFIABLES NO tiene porqué haber mayores problemas. 

Ahora mismo, esa moneda es una de las preferidas por los chinos para sus falsificaciones y que han llegado también a muchas otras monedas, incluso históricas.

En lo personal, el Soberano es una de mis favoritas dentro de las monedas de Oro en formato "pequeño".

# Orooo: Ya comentaba que en esto de las monedas entra mucho el aspecto subjetivo. La Buffalo en realidad es una Round (medalla) y tiene un diseño interesante, pero no creo que tenga ese "plus" que algunos aceptamos pagar en según qué monedas. Por ejemplo, la que adquirió y nos mostró Muttley es muy interesante por su diseño y la tirada. Luego en ella aparecen el Fénix y el Dragón, "animales" simbólicos para los chinos y eso puede ser un buen motivo para su revalorización.

Yo, en la Plata, me he hecho con algunas de esta moneda y que está muy conseguida.

Saludos.


----------



## orbital (26 Ene 2018)

Buenas,
Unos cuantos enlaces:

Comey, Rosenstein, McCabe All Named In FISA Memo, First Leak Reveals | Zero Hedge

Global Energy Metals gets "extremely favorable" results from Millennium Cobalt Project

New Global Gold Standard


----------



## Golden (26 Ene 2018)

Fernandojcg, los krugerrands y los Bufalos no son rounds o medallas. Son monedas de curso legal en sus respectivos países.

El krugerrand de hecho es el rey porque fue la primera moneda bullion de curso legal en el mercado. 

De la web de la Rand Refinery "Although *they are legal tender*, they have never recorded a face value on their obverse or reverse sides. This was done to emphasise that the value of each coin is directly related to the prevailing value of their fine gold content. They were mass produced to enable the "man in the street" to purchase gold easily and with confidence. 

Traducido, es de curso legal pero no se le ha puesto valor facial porque el valor "legal" es el valor del oro.Products - Krugerrands

El búfalo también es de curso legal: "These $50 gold coins are available to members of the public seeking a simple and tangible way to own and invest in 24-karat gold in the form of *legal tender coins* whose content and purity is guaranteed by the U.S. government."
American Buffalo Coin Program | U.S. Mint

Sobre las falsificaciones de los soberanos... la mala noticia es que siempre ha habido falsificaciones y siempre las habrá, en soberanos y en todo. La buena es que falsificar una moneda de oro (a diferencia de un lingote) es algo muy complicado y muy caro si se desea hacer bien. Por lo que las falsificaciones suelen ser muy burdas.

El oro es un metal con una gran densidad por lo que "crear" un nuevo soberano con un 10% menos de oro haría que al añadirle otro metal en mas cantidad varíe muy signigficativamente el diámetro, grosor y peso. 

Un lingote se podría falsificar rellenandolo de tungsteno que tiene un peso y densidad similar pero es algo a día de hoy prácticamente imposible de hacer con monedas de una onza o inferiores.

Otra cosa son las falsificaciones "numismáticas" en las que a un soberano, o cualquier otra moneda real se le cambian fechas u otros elementos para hacerla pasar por otra que se pague mas. 

Cuidado con ebay y vendedores que ofrecen chollos allí. Los soberanos falsos los hacen imitando soberanos antiguos y desgastados para tapar la chapuza del detalle que no pueden conseguir. Comprando soberanos modernos o en perfecto estado es difícil que nos cuelen alguno.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2018)

Hola, Golden: Pues, SÍ, la Buffalo es una moneda con un facial de $50... En.fin, se nota que NO he tenido NUNCA una. De todas formas, ha sido un "lapsus" porque hace unos meses, tanto yo como Arbeyna estuvimos asesorando a un conforero al que un "comercial" intentó colocar una moneda de ese tipo con un pequeño defecto. Respecto al Krugerrand sigo afirmando que es una Round, ya que NO tiene un facial "típico", es decir referenciado a la moneda del país. En todo caso, se podría considerar como tal el que indica, es decir una Onza de Oro, pero para un "purista" NO es así... aunque aquí volvemos a la subjetividad que cada cual tenga. 

Conozco la Historia del Krugerrand y ya sé que es de curso legal en Sudáfrica, pero no es menos cierto que NO fue creada con esa intención, sino para fomentar la propiedad privada del Oro.

En cualquier caso, agradezco tus intervenciones en el hilo y que demuestran un gran conocimiento de este "mundillo".

Saludos.


----------



## orbital (26 Ene 2018)

Hola Fernando, te envié un mp que no sé si has recibido, no me figura en la bandeja de salida.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2018)

Hola, orbital: SÍ que me ha llegado. Esta noche con más tiempo te respondo. Por cierto, te agradezco que vuelvas a colaborar con el hilo, aunque sea con otro nick y NO voy a revelar el anterior. Si quieres ya lo harás tú.

Un abrazo.


----------



## orbital (26 Ene 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, orbital: SÍ que me ha llegado. Esta noche con más tiempo te respondo. Por cierto, te agradezco que vuelvas a colaborar con el hilo, aunque sea con otro nick y NO voy a revelar el anterior. Si quieres ya lo harás tú.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Gracias, seguiré por aquí


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2018)

Interesante artículo...

Rebelion. Por qué en EE.UU. hay Trump para mucho tiempo

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Ene 2018)

Personalmente en el tema del oro, creo que no hay nada ni mejor ni peor, todo depende de lo que busque cada uno.

Yo como no tengo tiempo para andar aprendiendo historia numismática, pues dejo la moneda histórica para quienes de verdad la entienden y la valoran.

Como soy bastante burro, pues busco la moneda de oro más barata.

En su día me hice con un puñado de monedas de 2 Rand, un 8% más baratas que los soberanos más baratos. Si las quisiera vender , seguramente el precio hoy se tendería a igualar a la del soberano.

lo mismo con por ejemplo vrenelis y 20 Francos, oro por oro, están más baratas que monedas de 1/4 bullion, tipo filarmónicas, maple, canguros, krugers...

Si solo pensamos en atesorar/ahorrar en oro, yo buscaría (busco), moneda pequeña entre 5 y 8 gramos que me de mejor precio con igual cantidad de oro.

Hace poco me hice con una partida de soberanos del rey Jorge V, relativamente más baratos que los de Isabel II...¿me importa?...pues no, me da igual, pues con lo ahorrado me cubro los gastos de envío y me da para unas cañas.

Creo que para cualquiera de los que andamos por aquí la cuestión es clara, y muy personal.

1- ¿oro o plata?

2- ¿bullion o premium?

3-¿moneda más grande (más barata relativamente), o menda pequeña (más rápida de mover)

Aquí discrepamos casi todos los que venimos a charlar, pero no nos tratamos de convencer de nada, solo exponemos opiniones, y creo que casi todas son buenas, siempre que terminen dándonos a entender que poseer un puñado de metal como inversión de largo plazo, es algo que posiblemente nos de más alegrías que tristezas. 

Por cierto, sigo con mis 13 de que el oro batirá máximos este 2018...me quedan 11 meses para retractarme y que me apedreéis o ponerme la corona de laureles.

un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2018)

Hola, paketazo: Ciertamente, es como comentas. Aquí cada cual da su opinión en función de su experiencia y "apetencias", pero desde luego sin ánimo de convencer a nadie sobre qué monedas son mejores o peores...

Está más que claro que aquellos que quieren atesorar sólo Oro y Plata por el metal precioso que contienen, pues lo más lógico es comprar aquel que esté más barato en el momento que se decida hacerlo. Ahí tampoco hay que andarse con muchos "miramientos" si se trata de una moneda o una medalla, por cuanto por regla general a la hora de venderla se pagará en función del Oro que contenga, ni más ni menos...

Pero luego están aquellos que SÍ nos miramos el "producto" desde otra óptica, ya sea por motivos numismáticos, de potenciales revalorizaciones o, simplemente, porque nos damos el capricho de tener unas determinadas monedas sin importarnos el plus que pagamos por ellas.

Como dice putabolsa, lo mejor es apostar un poco por TODO... Vamos, una forma de "diversificar" dentro de los MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2018)

Una vez más...

- Desaparecen unos 430 millones de euros en criptomonedas en Japón Por EFE

Muy "seguro", lo que se dice "seguro" NO lo parece este "producto"...

# paketazo: Ya sabes que hace tiempo que "pronostiqué" que el Oro podría ver superados sus máximos históricos relativos a lo largo del período 2018-2020... O eso me dice mi particular estudio.

¿Será en 2018? No me atrevo a ser tan contundente como lo eres tú e imagino que si esto se produjera durante el presente año es que "algo" MUY GRAVE habría acontecido, sino NO lo veo...

Luego hay otro "inconveniente" y es que la Plata suele adelantarse al Oro cuando se entra en una etapa alcista en los MPs y eso, de momento, NO se percibe... Cambiaré de opinión cuando vea perforar progresivamente en la Plata los siguientes niveles: $20,443 - $23,463 y $34,517. Llegados a éste último precio y superado el mismo, ya NO me quedarían dudas de que se verían los máximos en el Oro y, seguramente, también su superación.

En cualquier caso, es bastante probable que el Oro deje atrás en el 2018 los $1396,10 y se dirija hacia los $1562,60... Ya ves, paketazo, que yo también soy optimista. De todas formas, ya sabes que NO tengo ninguna "prisa".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Para quienes gustan de los gráficos...

- Jan 26, 2018 Gold Stocks Put Options Protect Profits Morris Hubbartt 321gold ...inc ...s

Saludos.


----------



## Most (27 Ene 2018)

Buenas tardes.

Ahí va un poco de historia y opinión para lectura de cabecera. Es entretenido.

Economic Collapse And Dollar Hegemony - How Did This Start? | Zero Hedge

Un saludo y buen fin de semana.


----------



## frisch (27 Ene 2018)

Most dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Ahí va un poco de historia y opinión para lectura de cabecera. Es entretenido.
> 
> ...




Gracias por enlazar este artículo Most.

He aprovechado para leer el primero de la serie y espero expectante el tercero.

Me hago preguntas. Intentaré ir al grano (si me equivoco de grano agradecería que alguien me lo explicase).

1. Si los que detentan de verdad la pasta (es decir el poder en este mundo) ¿qué más les da que la hegemonía sea del dólar, las criptomonedas, los tulipanes o los encajes de bolillos?

2. Si esto es así (aunque no lo sé a ciencia cierta) cabría preguntarse si ese reducido mundo de los que cortan el bacalao requiere y se debe, a su vez, al mundo político que es el enlace con eso que las Constituciones Democráticas de todo el mundo se les llena la boca: El Pueblo Soberano. En otras palabras, soy el que tiene la pasta pero necesito de otros estamentos (como el político y el Pueblo Soberano) para poder seguir siendo el rey del mambo.

3. Si todo lo anterior es así (aunque no lo sé a ciencia cierta), abajo de la pirámide está el Pueblo ¿no? Y si el pueblo es el que genera la pasta, es el que, en teoría, tiene la sartén por el mango ¿no?

Bien, leyendo estos dos interesantísimos artículos empiezo a entender lo siguiente (aunque tampoco lo sé a ciencia cierta).

Para romper con la necesidad (para los que cortan el bacalao) de contar con el Pueblo Soberano o el pueblo a secas mediante el estamento del Poder Político (Democracia o Dictadura, a estos efectos da igual) es necesario crear "una moneda", un medio de pago que esté desligado completamente de lo que supuso el oro y la plata, el papel respaldado en esos metales, el papel a secas y la consiguiente impresora.

Las criptomonedas.

Las criptomonedas cierran el bucle infernal de los que cortan el bacalao porque, de repente, el Pueblo Soberano, se cree que, por fin, es Soberano de verdad. Lo cual no es (nunca dejó de serlo) una gran mentira.

Porque con las criptomonedas ya no hace falta que la base de la pirámide cumpla su función de alimentar la pirámide. La pirámide, a partir de ahí, se alimenta, no ya de la impresora, sino del éter.

Criptomonedas: la ONCE del Pueblo Soberano.

4. ¿Estamos a tiempo de que el pueblo se dé cuenta de la jugada?

Todo depende (para algunos) de lo que haga Zidane en la presente temporada de fútbol.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Muy buen artículo y más por las connotaciones que deja entrever...

BIG TROUBLE For Barrick's Pascua Lama Massive Gold Project - SRSrocco Report

# orbital: ¿Qué opinas sobre ello?

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si esperáis que una caída de mercados de acciones beneficiará al Oro..
> 
> Ahora mismo, Probabilidad de extremo de mercado ALTÍSIMA.., para el SP.
> 
> ...



Trumposo es el presidente gusano que más va a imprimir de la historia, pero le va a estallar en todos los morros.

Oro amarillo, ese es el negocio.


----------



## BRAXTON (28 Ene 2018)

Solo hay un motivo por el que el establishment financiero y mediatico ha permitido un presidente como Trump...

Y todos sabemos como acaba el cuento del elefante en la cacharreria.

Es una garantia de que el desenlace final de esta etapa del capital vaya a satisfacer las necesidades de las 20 familias que llevan este mundo humano.

Destruir y reconstruir...ya lo veiamos con los fragels y los curris...los arboles no dejan ver el bosque si no se sabe mirar...


----------



## Golden (28 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo, estoy de acuerdo que frente a lo que se suele decir, una caída del mercado de acciones no beneficia al oro. Una caída puede que si, pero un crack, No.

Durante el lunes negro del crack del 87 el Dow Jones perdió un 22,6% en un sólo día. Inicialmente los futuros de oro repuntaron para terminar cayendo e iniciar un mercado bajista que llevó al oro de unos 491 dólares de máximo ese día a 256 dólares en julio de 1999.

Cuando se produce un pánico vendedor en el mercado de acciones (y futuros) se liquida todo lo que tiene liquidez para poder cubrir inicialmente los _margin calls_. Y después simplemente para tener liquidez y comprar acciones con el mercado por los suelos. Y nada tiene más liquidez que el oro.

Estamos en una situación insostenible en los mercados de renta variable y el crack puede llegar en cualquier momento como llegó el del 87. Sin una sola noticia que lo precipitara. 

Cuando llegue, ¿será esta vez distinto para el oro? La historia nos dice que el "esta vez es distinto" no existe. Que todo sigue siempre el mismo patrón. Pero no es menos cierto que algunas cosas han cambiado. En el 87 Rusia formaba parte de la Unión Soviética y China era aún un país en Vías de Desarrollo.

Hoy los dos le disputan la hegemonía a Estados Unidos (Rusia ya se la disputaba entonces pero contraponiendo un sistema político, económico y social). Hoy, con peculiaridades propias, la disputan dentro del mismo sistema y tanto China como Rusia están comprando oro a buen precio aprovechando la manipulación que USA hace del precio del oro. 

Si en un crack bursátil occidente liquida sus posiciones de oro puede ser el clavo final en el ataúd frente a Rusia y China, que podrían aprovechar la situación para hacer una llamada a "refundar" el sistema financiero global post petrodollar donde las reservas de oro volverían a jugar un papel importante.

Quien sabe lo que puede pasar. Lo que sabemos es que una onza de oro no puede desaparecer o llegar a cero como ocurre con las acciones. Podrá valer más o menos en dólares o en euros, hasta podrán decir que vale cero porque nos prohiban venderla durante un tiempo, pero una onza siempre será una onza, sin posibilidad de amortizarla como las acciones del Popular recientemente.

Suerte para todos que la vamos a necesitar.




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si esperáis que una caída de mercados de acciones beneficiará al Oro..
> 
> Ahora mismo, Probabilidad de extremo de mercado ALTÍSIMA.., para el SP.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2018)

Hola, Golden: Interesante comentario el que te he leído, pero resulta que estoy enfrascado en un trabajo que toca lo que nos dices y los "fríos" datos me dicen todo lo contrario... Independientemente de mi "percepción" que también es contraria y que se ha visto reforzada con este trabajo y del que muy probablemente publicaré algo en mí Blog de Rankia.

Tengo analizado un amplio período que va del 21 de Septiembre del 1976 al 3 de Octubre del 2011, así que la muestra es muy amplia y, además, está siendo un trabajo muy laborioso...

Lo que está CLARÍSIMO es que en la mayoría de los casos, el precio del Oro subió durante los mayores desplomes bursátiles del período analizado. Veamos:

- 25 de Agosto del 1987 al 4 de Diciembre del 1987: el S&P 500 bajó un -33,5% y en ese período el Oro subió un +6,2%...

- 27 de Marzo del 2000 al 9 de Octubre del 2002: el S&P 500 cayó un -49% y el Oro subió un +12,4%...

- 9 de Octubre del 2007 al 9 de Marzo del 2009: el S&P 500 bajó un -56,8% y el Oro subió un +25,5%...

Y te puedo dar más ejemplos, pero con esta "muestra" ya es más que suficiente. Hay un período que NO se cumplió y fue entre el 28 de Noviembre del 1980 y el 12 de Agosto del 1982, puesto que el S&P 500 cayó un 27,1% y el Oro se despeñó un 46%...

Sin embargo, tenemos que considerar que fue algo NORMAL, ya que el Oro justo venía de su mayor mercado alcista de la Historia moderna: el Oro subió un 2.300% desde su mínimo del 1970 al pico del 1980...

Curiosamente, y sin haber entrado en el "detalle", la Plata NO se comporta igual que el Oro en los desplomes bursátiles, al menos en los períodos que tengo analizados y tiende a ser también bajista, aunque lo hace muchísimo mejor que el S&P 500. De todas formas, aún no la he analizado bien y lo comento "por encima", pero vamos NO creo que me equivoque.

En lo que estoy de acuerdo contigo, Golden, es que TODOS vamos a necesitar mucha Suerte en un futuro más cercano que lejano...

# Negrofuturo: Hace muy pocos meses un conocido analista americano con el que tengo contacto me hablaba de los 24.000 puntos en el Dow Jones y ya ves dónde está ahora... También le leí no hace mucho a Armstrong que podría llegar a los 34.000, vamos si no recuerdo mal. Que las Bolsas americanas tienen una tendencia alcista de "libro" NO es discutible en estos momentos, pero vamos que NO se va a dirigir hacia los "Cielos", así que cuando se reviertan, que se revertirán... la caída va a ser muy, pero que MUY DURA...

Sólo con que el S&P 500 se dirija a su soporte histórico de los 1.500 ya tendríamos un escenario en "llamas"...

Y SÍ, la Plata está mucho más barata que el Oro, pero optar por uno u otro MP ya es cuestión de cada cual...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (28 Ene 2018)

Al SP, en los 3.200 se le abren las puertas de los infiernos.

Trumposo se va a comer una hostia de cuidado.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Ene 2018)

Siete ideas de inversión para 2018 | El Cronista
Muy interesante.


----------



## Golden (28 Ene 2018)

Fernando, pues hombre, claro que el oro subió del 22 de agosto a diciembre de 1987. ¿Y?
Es que el crack en el Dow Jones es el lunes 19 de octubre de 1987. No en agosto, ni en septiembre.

Y el 19 de octubre, cuando se produjo el crack en el mercado americano, antes de extenderse por Europa y Asia, el oro subió inicialmente para empezar a desplomarse seguido de un periodo bajista de más de 13 años. No hacen falta estudios ni opiniones. Basta con ver un gráfico o una tabla de cotizaciones.

El resto de fechas... son mercados bajistas que no es lo mismo que un crack. No se produjo ninguno en el mercado de valores desde el 87. El SP500 puede bajar un 50% en un año y no pasa nada. Un crack es cuando baja ese 50% en cuestión de segundos.

Iba a pegarle un gráfico del oro desde 1987 hasta el año 2001, pero para qué. Le he pasado el enlace donde se dice que el Krugerrand es moneda de curso legal y dice que le da igual, que no es una moneda. 
Expongo lo que cualquiera puede ver en un gráfico y me dice que le da igual porque está haciendo un estudio y que da igual lo que diga la cotización porque tomando fechas que no tienen que ver con con el crack según usted el oro sube cuando hay un crack en los mercados. Maravilloso.

Así que visto esto y lo que dice en el primer post de que este es SU hilo, está claro que este no es mi sitio por lo que no voy a perder mas el tiempo aquí ni incomodarlo a usted.

Saludos! Nos vemos por otros hilos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2018)

Hola, Golden: En fin, Vd. mismo, pero no me incómoda lo más mínimo. Es más, valoro sus aportaciones, aunque a Vd. le pueda parecer lo contrario y lo reflejo en los "thanks" que le he dado.

Sin embargo, yo tengo mi PROPIA opinión y que tampoco tiene porqué ser compartida. Simplemente, he dado unos datos que indican claramente que se refieren a "desplomes bursátiles" y respecto al Krugerrand en este hilo se debatió mucho en el pasado. Siendo la referente en el mercado del Oro, es una Round para buena parte de los que estamos metidos en ese "mundillo".

Bueno, NO está en mi ánimo polemizar con Vd. y le deseo la mayor de las Suertes.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- La banca y la próxima 'guerra de las tarjetas' contra Visa

Saludos.


----------



## Most (29 Ene 2018)

frisch dijo:


> Gracias por enlazar este artículo Most.
> 
> He aprovechado para leer el primero de la serie y espero expectante el tercero.
> 
> ...




Buenas Frisch.

En mi opinión las respuestas son las siguientes:

1- El poder está dividido en diversas "familias" y hay una "batalla" por ver cual de esas familias dirige el futuro próximo. Ahora mismo la batuta está en occidente y su masa monetaria está en moneda occidental, su máxima no es mantener dichas monedas occidentales, si no ganar tiempo hasta cambiar su patrimonio a otros activos, si no las "pérdidas" serían considerables.
Para ejemplo un botón. EEUU llevaba oponiéndose al la inclusión del Renminbi desde que se intentó incluir por primera vez, pero en la última intentona por parte de China había un factor que había cambiado... la desorbitada posesión de bonos de EEUU. En cuanto los americanos denegaron la inclusión, China hizo una venta masiva de bonos y los americanos cambiaron de "idea" rápidamente y dejo éste punto porque ésto daría para un libro.

2- El político es el que está a manos del sistema financiero, los dirigentes no son más que marionetas puestas a dedo y financiadas para ostentar los cargos en los que sean más útiles.

3- En respuesta a tu pregunta de porqué no manda el pueblo es sencillo responder, de momento se nos necesita porque somos su mano de obra. "La maquinaria industrial se engrasa con la sangre de los trabajadores". El "pueblo" raramente se une, gracias a la división que nos generan y nos generamos nosotros. Ellos sólo se limitan a implantar la semilla de la desconfianza, el resto lo hacemos nosotros solitos. Cuando surge algún movimiento que despunta (tipo 15M, Primavera Árabe...) y asusta un poco a los "mandamás", enseguida se inocula a un "líder" que reconduzca a la masa borreguil.

Las cryptos no son más que instrumentos para hacer aflorar el capital, para que todo el mundo se anime a invertir, no hace falta entenderlas, simplemente hay que decir que "no son de los bancos, que son anti-bancos" con eso, todo hijo de vecino se tira a comprar tokens, aunque sólo sea para hundir el sistema y nada más lejos de la realidad. La gente, aunque no lo parezca, escarmienta y la maquinaria financiera debe estar reinventándose continuamente para seguir con el expolio a los trabajadores. Si ahora no se puede hacer vía impuestos porque genera descontento social, pues se hace mediante "algo" distinto y si encima nos hacen pensar que les estamos haciendo algún daño, el engaño se completa.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2018 at 10:40 ----------




Golden dijo:


> Fernando, pues hombre, claro que el oro subió del 22 de agosto a diciembre de 1987. ¿Y?
> Es que el crack en el Dow Jones es el lunes 19 de octubre de 1987. No en agosto, ni en septiembre.
> 
> Y el 19 de octubre, cuando se produjo el crack en el mercado americano, antes de extenderse por Europa y Asia, el oro subió inicialmente para empezar a desplomarse seguido de un periodo bajista de más de 13 años. No hacen falta estudios ni opiniones. Basta con ver un gráfico o una tabla de cotizaciones.
> ...




Buenos días Golden.

Lamento que no quieras seguir aportando a éste hilo, puesto que tus aportaciones son más que interesantes.
Cada uno tenemos nuestra idea de lo que está sucediendo, si no fuese así no existiría nada de lo que hoy conocemos, ya que con un consenso continuado no hay discrepancia y si no hay discrepancia no hay debate y si no hay debate no hay esfuerzo, ni necesidad de descubrir, innovar, mejorar y rebatir el argumento del otro, con hechos o con nuevas teorías.

Discrepar y cuestionarse lo que otro opina es lo más sano y debería ser imperativo en el ser humano.
El que otro acepte tus nuevas aseveraciones ya es más complicado, porque la naturaleza humana así lo dicta. Tampoco es necesario hacer que el opuesto de tu debate te de la razón, ya que en rara ocasión ocurrirá. Lo que si ocurre es que los que están pendientes de ese debate sacan sus conclusiones que se posicionan de un lado u otro y a partir de ahí se crean otras opiniones nuevas y distintas.
En cuanto a la "posesión" del hilo yo lo entiendo más como un tipo de retórica que como una aseveración en sí, ya que si otros usuarios no escriben el "hilo" muere, sea quien sea su "creador".

Sin más, espero que nos veamos por otros "hilos" y en el mejor de los casos reconsideres tu postura y nos sigas ofreciendo tu punto de vista, que es muy útil para todos.

Un saludo.


----------



## FranMen (29 Ene 2018)

Lanzo una pregunta, y si lo que hace el oro este año no es subir si no que el dólar baja?
En euros costaría lo mismo pero en la referencia del dólar parecería que está subiendo (igual con el resto de commodities)
Sería una señal del principio del fin de la hegemonía del dólar.


----------



## Most (29 Ene 2018)

El Dólar ha tenido varios "principios del fin" de su hegemonía y los ha solventado en la mayoría de los casos con guerras. Yo no esperaría un final inmediato o a medio plazo para la moneda de EEUU, que de morir, morirá matando.
En mi cabeza es más plausible un escenario en el cual dos potencias mundiales se disputan la batuta, cada uno con sus aliados pero sin llegar a colapsar.
Si cae el Dólar, estoy seguro que también lo hará el Renmimbi, el Rublo, el Yen, el Euro... 
Todos los países tienen Bonos de EEUU y en algunos casos varios Billones 
(en nomenclatura europea) entre el sector público y el privado. La venta masiva de dichos bonos depreciaría también la moneda del país que vende dichos bonos y "obligaría" a EEUU a "actuar" para frenar la sangría. Todos sabemos cual sería el métodos.

---------- Post added 29-ene-2018 at 13:01 ----------

Por cierto, ¿alguien me puede decir como se "agradece" un mensaje a otro forero?, es que no encuentro la opción

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## FranMen (29 Ene 2018)

No es lo mismo caer que perder la hegemonía, yo estoy exponiendo que el dólar sea una más o como mucho primus ínter pares de una serie de monedas
Con el móvil no se pueden dar gracias, sí con versión de ordenador


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# FranMen: Es muy posible que el USD haya iniciado una nueva fase descendente y que es lo habitual cuando alcanza un determinado "pico" y que parece que ya se ha dado. Si fuera así, al USD aún le quedaría bastante margen de caída... aunque todo apunta a que se va a reiniciar la Guerra de Divisas.

Sobre si es el fin de la hegemonía del USD, pues acabará llegando y no sé si será dentro de un nuevo ciclo bajista de esa divisa. Eso está por ver, pero ciertamente "desbancar" al USD va a ser harto complicado y por las "buenas" NO lo veo, al menos de momento...

No es menos cierto que en el otro "bando" parece que se están preparando para lanzar cuando "toque" un nuevo sistema monetario que compita con el actual. Ahí se encontrarían Rusia, China y otros países aliados o con intereses económicos parecidos.

# Most: Vd. tiene en la parte inferior derecha un lugar que dice "Gracias" y dándole al mismo podrá dar su agradecimiento a quien estime oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (29 Ene 2018)

Buenas tardes,

Por si a alguien le sobran 100.000€ (como precio de salida claro).
En subasta una moneda de 100 pesetas de oro de Amadeo. Impecable.
Romped la hucha y acercaros al hotel Palace pasado mañana.
Sólo se hicieron 87. Link con la moneda a 360º
Detalle foto 360º | Cayón Numismática


----------



## Tichy (29 Ene 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Por si a alguien le sobran 100.000€ (como precio de salida claro).
> En subasta una moneda de 100 pesetas de oro de Amadeo. Impecable.
> ...



Sin duda, ésa es la estrella de la subasta. Pero los 100.000€ de salida (más comisión), parece que pican. De momento no hay pujas.

La base de la subasta es una impresionante colección de onzas españolas, pero también quería destacar una pieza muy rara y más asequible: uno de los escasos soberanos "supervivientes" de Londres 1917:

MONEDAS EXTRANJERAS. Gran Bretaña. Jorge V. Soberano. 1917. K820 (8.500-12.500$). Algunas ínfimas m | Cayon Subastas SL DBA Cayón Numismática


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2018)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Muttley: Se me va a ir... No por falta de ganas, sino de "pasta"... Hay que disponer de mucha para pujar tan "arriba". Eso no quita para que sirva como muestra de que existe un potencial mercado en la Numismática, independientemente de la composición de MP que contenga la moneda o... round. Que de éstas últimas también las hay muy caras.

# Tichy: Las monedas "raras" o escasas tienen ese maravilloso "plus" que SIEMPRE han tenido una contraparte. Y todos los que andamos en la Numismática, tenemos monedas que valen muchísimo más de lo que dice la cotización o de lo que están dispuestos a pagar los más neófitos.

Yo, de forma más modesta, tengo una pequeña colección dedicada al Real de a 8 Español y, la verdad, es que en pocas monedas tengo "condensada" una gran cantidad de Plata que a su vez puede ser "convertible" en Oro...

En fin, esto del Coleccionismo es complicado de explicar a quienes no poseen esa inquietud. También tengo una interesante colección de Sellos y SIEMPRE me vienen con el "cuento" de Afinsa, pero es que yo colecciono Sellos porque me gustan. No busco ningún tipo de revalorización, aunque evidentemente la tienen, pero eso es como en todo y es tan simple como saber que existen mercados de todo tipo y que están totalmente descorrelacionados de los "tradicionales" y que muchos ahora confunden con los actuales.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (29 Ene 2018)

Los "thanks" solo se pueden dar si estas desde un PC, desde el movil no se puede a no ser que pongas version PC, pero asi, se hace dificil manejarte desde el movil.
Personalmente no puedo daros tantos "thanks" como me gustaria, ya que la mayor parte (casi todo) del tiempo estoy desde el movil. Aun asi, agradezco cada mensaje que dejais en el hilo aunque no pueda dejarlo reflejado.

Dicho esto, me estoy interesando por la moneda de 8 escudos de oro, por tener una con valor numismatico, veo de todos los precios, y muchas veo que no tienen un precio mucho mayor que una onza de oro normal (unos 1300 euros) lo que me hace desconfiar un poco.

Para los que conoceis esta moneda, que precio deberia tener? 

Un saludo.


Edito: Ahora mismo estoy viendo momedas de 8 escudos de oro por 900, 1000 y 1100 euros, esta ultima en una tienda fisica. Nose... es que no me cuadra nada.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2018)

Hola, Orooo: Te dejo un enlace sobre el 8 Escudos y así ya tendrás una mejor "base", pero quizás deberías "empaparte" un poco sobre esta moneda antes de ir a por ella. Vamos, lo tomas como una simple opinión y ya es cosa tuya decidir lo que vas a hacer.

- Coleccionar monedas de 8 escudos de los Borbones - Blog Numismatico

Bien, los precios pueden variar mucho en función del estado de conservación de la moneda y donde se aplica una determinada escala. Y en la evaluación de una moneda hay factores a menudo subjetivos que pueden ser considerados. Por ejemplo, el interés estético de la moneda, abolladuras en el canto, cualquier rayón u otros defectos en la superficie de la moneda, nivel del detalle, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (30 Ene 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Los "thanks" solo se pueden dar si estas desde un PC, desde el movil no se puede a no ser que pongas version PC, pero asi, se hace dificil manejarte desde el movil.
> Personalmente no puedo daros tantos "thanks" como me gustaria, ya que la mayor parte (casi todo) del tiempo estoy desde el movil. Aun asi, agradezco cada mensaje que dejais en el hilo aunque no pueda dejarlo reflejado.
> 
> Dicho esto, me estoy interesando por la moneda de 8 escudos de oro, por tener una con valor numismatico, veo de todos los precios, y muchas veo que no tienen un precio mucho mayor que una onza de oro normal (unos 1300 euros) lo que me hace desconfiar un poco.
> ...



A mi los 8 escudos me atraen mucho, no sólo por la historia que tienen detrás si no por lo bonitos que son.
El problema es que son piezas (muy) caras y hay que saber que es lo que se compra. Yo personalmente no tengo ni idea y quiero empezar a aprender. Tal y como se ve en el link que ha puesto Fernando no son limitadas, si no al revés, muchos reyes, varias cecas por rey, diversos años por ceca y por rey y luego la calidad de la moneda y por supuesto la rareza.

Yo para intruducirme he pensado en "estudiarme" el catálogo de la subasta de Cayón. Repito que no tengo ni idea. No sé si una moneda 8 escudos vale 800 u 8000. Parto de cero. En esta subasta de Cayón ponen a la venta 390 monedas de 8 escudos. Entiendo que una muestra muy representativa. Todos los reyes, muchas cecas, muchos años, muchas calidades. 

La idea es ver los precios de remate depsués de terminada la subasta y empezar a relacionar las variables mencionadas con un precio. Luego cotejar estas monedas y su precio con monedas similares (rey, ceca, año, conservación) que hayan salido a subasta en años anteriores y comprobar que el precio de la moneda en cuestión en esta subasta no haya sido un chollo....ni tampoco fruto de un calentón por parte de un pujador.

Pero vamos, como pasatiempo y curiosidad. De momento estoy mucho más a gusto (y controlo algo más) en la parte inversión y no en la histórica.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2018)

Hola, Muttley: Es una buena muestra esa subasta de tantas monedas de 8 Escudos y cruzando los datos, tal y como nos comentas, tendrás una buena "foto" en la que basarte para cuando decidas comprar una o varias...

Bien, yo aconsejaría a quienes quieran entrar en la moneda histórica que se "empapen" bien antes de meterse ahí y evitar muchas de las "anomalías" que se están produciendo...

También han de tener claro que en ese tipo de monedas se paga Historia y eso NO suele ser barato, aunque con Paciencia se puede optimizar el precio de compra. Normalmente, NO se suelen comprar para venderlas esperando fuertes revalorizaciones. En mi caso, esas monedas me van a acompañar hasta que me vaya a cultivar malvas, vamos si no me surgen "contratiempos" que envíen al traste esa intención.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (30 Ene 2018)

Sobre la hegemonía y colapso del dólar me gusta mucho leer / escuchar a Barry Eichengreen.

Para mí es uno de los mejores economistas vivos.


----------



## timi (30 Ene 2018)

8 escudos , yo la tengo pendiente ,,, intento empaparme de info , he estado apunto un par de veces de comprar una , pero me he tirado para atrás.Me gustaría un día poder comprar alguna.
Las que si he comprado son 2 escudo y 4 escudos , pero siempre a precio muy cercano a spot , de esta forma es difícil cagarla y de paso matas el gusanillo de inexperto total.


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Ene 2018)

Yo pasaba de niño a menudo por una antigua entrada a las minas romanas de Tapia de Casariego.

Se trata de la mayor reserva de oro de Europa. 

En este enlace, como complemento a la noticia, un artículo muy completo sobre la historia de las minas y las lagunas de Silva, que quieren proteger los lugareños que se oponen a la mina, sin tener en cuenta que el origen de estas lagunas fue la minería romana.

EL ORO DE ASTURIAS. SALAVE Y LAS LAGUNAS DE SILVA | Geolag Turismo Geológico


La minera Black Dragon reanuda los sondeos en busca del oro de Salave

Jueves, 25 enero 2018, 00:10

Salave esconde oro y dar con la ubicación exacta de tan codiciado mineral se ha convertido en el objetivo de la empresa minera, Black Dragon Gold. Según explica la compañía canadiense en un comunicado, se realizarán seis perforaciones de 350 metros con el objetivo de recopilar información sobre la ubicación y cantidad de oro para una posible extracción del mineral. La empresa canadiense afirma que Salave esconde en su corteza cerca de un millón de onzas de oro, por lo que está considerado uno de los yacimientos más importantes de Europa.

Black Dragon Gold ha movilizado dos plataformas de perforación y todos los sondeos se realizarán en dos ubicaciones concretas, «lo que minimiza la alteración de la superficie y reduce el tiempo requerido para completar el programa», de acuerdo con la información ofrecida por la firma minera. Según sus estimaciones, el programa de perforaciones se completaría a finales de febrero.

Todo ello es posible, según indicaron responsables de la compañía, tras recibir la aprobación de la Consejería de Empleo, Industria y Turismo y del Ayuntamiento de Tapia de Casariego. Desde el Consistorio tapiego reiteran que la empresa canadiense cuenta con las licencias necesarias para realizar estos sondeos.

«Para extraer mineral, tendrán que iniciar los trámites con un nuevo proyecto», dice el edil
«Hay unos estudios a medio hacer y pretende terminarlo. No sé con qué finalidad se realizan las prospecciones. Si quieren explotar el oro, tendrían que iniciar de nuevo los trámites con un nuevo proyecto ante la consejería», aclara el concejal de Urbanismo, Guzmán Fernández López, quien recuerda que los intereses por explotar la riqueza aurífera del concejo se remonta a los años sesenta. «No es algo nuevo», subraya.

Un interés que tampoco ocultó Black Dragon Gold cuando el pasado mes de julio anunció que finalizaba su proceso de recapitalización. Entonces, la firma minera explicó en un comunicado que había recaudado 8,5 millones de dólares de inversores institucionales y privados, lo que le permitía sanear sus cuentas. Así, al mismo tiempo que anunciaba su recapitalización, explicaba que ésta permitía retomar el proyecto en Salave.

Aquel proyecto estuvo rodeado de polémica entre quienes defendían la mina y quienes la consideraban perjudicial para el medio ambiente. El Principado se pronunció en 2014, cuando la Comisión para Asuntos Medioambientales acordó informar desfavorablemente la declaración de impacto ambiental del conjunto del proyecto minero de explotación tras los informes de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico (CHC).


----------



## FranMen (30 Ene 2018)

Me has recordado un hilo antiguo sobre las minas de Corcoesto y su polémica, se decía que hay una franja de oro que cruza de Portugal a Asturias pasando por Galicia y que era la mayor reserva de Europa, pero que medioambiental mente era un desastre y que había comisiones irregulares


----------



## Kovaliov (30 Ene 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Me has recordado un hilo antiguo sobre las minas de Corcoesto y su polémica, se decía que hay una franja de oro que cruza de Portugal a Asturias pasando por Galicia y que era la mayor reserva de Europa, pero que medioambiental mente era un desastre y que había comisiones irregulares



Medioambientalmente, todo es un desastre. También podríamos seguir en las cavernas sin conocer los metales. Pero ninguno de nosotros habríamos tenido la oportunidad de vivir, con sus alegrías y sus penas, pero una interesante aventura, al fin y al cabo.

Decía Oriana Fallaci:
"Siempre he amado la vida con desesperación, con alegría. Cuando era muy joven, el recuerdo de los campos de concentración de Alemania formaba parte de nuestra vida diaria. Y me decía que si hubiese sido un niño judío y el Padre Eterno me hubiese preguntado: "¿Qué prefieres, morir de niño en un campo de concentración o no nacer?", yo le habría contestado: "Prefiero nacer, así sabré lo que se siente, aunque sea brevemente, al correr, al reír, al comer un helado y mirar el cielo azul". Cada uno de mis libros es un grito de odio por la muerte y un grito de alegría por la vida."

No creo en el buen salvaje. La humanidad se salvará con más desarrollo y más ciencia, no con menos. Como hasta ahora.

El caso es que las opiniones están divididas entre los que pretenden trabajar en la mina porque no tienen nada mejor y los que se han resuelto la vida por otros medios. En esas zonas, por las subvenciones al campo y las pensiones, mayormente.

De todos modos, que no se preocupen tanto por la naturaleza, porque el occidente de Asturias se está volviendo salvaje con el abandono de más de 700 núcleos rurales y aldeas, y lo peor está por venir. En diez años desaparecen la mayor parte de las parroquias rurales de la zona, solo habitadas por viejos, y se llena de osos, lobos y jabalíes. Esto es impepinable.

Y la solución de los inmigrantes musulmanes,tan querida por nuestros servidores públicos, no funciona. El que se escapa del Congo o de Marruecos, no lo hace para venir a trabajar la tierra en una casa aislada en una montaña a cien km de la nada. Se van a Alemania a recibir subvenciones y a atropellar gente.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Para algunos que esperan "milagros" de la China mandarina, les dejo esto... el conglomerado más grande de ese país al borde de la quiebra...

- China's Largest Conglomerate Is On The Verge Of Bankruptcy | Zero Hedge

Y esperaros que todavía nos tienen que llegar muchos "pufos" desde la China... Ese país tendría que mirar primero de arreglar su país antes de pretender arreglar el mundo y me refiero al sistema financiero y por ende al Sistema monetario mundial, pero podríamos entrar en muchas más cuestiones relacionadas con un país que suele MENTIR en cuanto a los datos que publica.

Saludos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (31 Ene 2018)

Hombre, China tiene cosas buenas, por ejemplo acabo de ver que han prohibido el rap y el hiphop, esos, en los medios.

China prohíbe el Hip Hop en plataformas digitales y televisión

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Most (31 Ene 2018)

Está claro que China tiene sus desajustes, que se han incrementado al la par que ha incrementado su deuda. A mi parecer no tenía necesidad, pero querer crecer a un 7% anual tiene su coste y en este caso, China, lo ha pagado a base de deuda.

Lo que pasa, a mi entender, es que China tiene otras... llamémoslas "ventajas".
En un país comunista (el control del gobierno no hace pensar otra cosa), el pueblo tiende a callar y tragar, y siendo ya prácticamente esclavos, me da que arrimarán el hombro y a base de exprimirles la poca sangre que les quede sacarán al país del atolladero. Eso es una cosa que no pasa en otros países con similares problemas. 
En países como el nuestro no tenemos "sentimiento" de patria (ni de culpa), por lo que tendemos a culpar a otro de nuestros errores, e intentamos por todos los medios quitarnos las pulgas de encima.
Creo que China quedará tocada, muy tocada en el trastazo que nos viene, pero estoy seguro de que otras naciones quedarán hundidas.
Lo principal, en mi opinión es quien asestará el primer golpe. Creo que el que lo aseste será el menos perjudicado y creo que China lleva años preparándose para ese golpe.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sam2528 (31 Ene 2018)

Recomiendo el siguiente artículo Los cuatro factores que podrían catapultar el precio del oro por encima de los 10.000 dólares - RT


----------



## bertok (31 Ene 2018)

Most dijo:


> Está claro que China tiene sus desajustes, que se han incrementado al la par que ha incrementado su deuda. A mi parecer no tenía necesidad, pero querer crecer a un 7% anual tiene su coste y en este caso, China, lo ha pagado a base de deuda.
> 
> Lo que pasa, a mi entender, es que China tiene otras... llamémoslas "ventajas".
> En un país comunista (el control del gobierno no hace pensar otra cosa), el pueblo tiende a callar y tragar, y siendo ya prácticamente esclavos, me da que arrimarán el hombro y a base de exprimirles la poca sangre que les quede sacarán al país del atolladero. Eso es una cosa que no pasa en otros países con similares problemas.
> ...



Soy e la opinión de que el futuro del planeta será chino.

Tienen montón de gente, tienen montón de progreso que hacer, la población tiene hambre de crecer, tienen a la gente que va a hacer lo que les pidan .... y el resto el mundo está peor que ellos.

Los gusanos no se atreverán a tocarlos los huevos militarmente. Y desde el punto de vista de la manipulación monetaria ya son demasiado grandes y tienen la influencia necesaria para partir el mundo en 2.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: NO, no creo que China vaya a hacer NADA de lo que venís comentando. Mira, por simple casualidad, el pasado día 30 apareció en el diario "South China Morning Post", con sede en Hong Kong, una entrevista al ex Ministro de Finanzas chino, Lou Jiwei, y que actualmente es el Presidente del Fondo Nacional de la Seguridad Social de China. 

Como comentaba, Lou Jiwei, de 68 años, fue Ministro de Finanzas en el período 2013-16 y, por tanto, algo sabrá... De ahí, que haya traducido algunas de las cosas que dijo:

- La probabilidad de que China genere riesgos sistémicos es bastante grande. La distorsión la ejemplificó en el alto coste del financiamiento en China, a pesar del entorno monetario laxo.

- La proporción en China de la M2 en relación al PIB ha superado el 200%, que es más del doble que en los EE.UU. Sin embargo, la tasa promedio de oferta interbancaria de Shanghai es del 4,09%, mucho más alta que la del 1,1% en los Estados Unidos.

- Según cifras oficiales, la oferta monetaria M2 a finales de Diciembre fue de 167,68 Billones de Yuanes ($26,5 Billones) o el 203% del PIB nominal en China.

- La desaceleración en el crecimiento observada en los últimos años sugiere que el efecto monetario en la expansión económica se está debilitando. Un estimulo adicional empeoraría la monetización y alentaría la especulación financiera. Además, tendría un efecto limitado para impulsar el crecimiento.

En fin, que he resumido lo más interesante que dijo Lou Jiwei.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Feb 2018)

Este dice lo mismo todos los años.

Yo también. 

Algún año acertamos.

Los cuatro factores que podrían catapultar el precio del oro por encima de los 10.000 dólares - RT


----------



## Tichy (1 Feb 2018)

Por si a alguien le interesa, quería comentaros que las 100 pesetas de Amadeo que nos enlazó Muttley, se adjudicaron finalmente en 137.000€ (164.000€ con la comisión). No está mal.

El soberano de 1917, me daba la impresión de que el precio de salida (4000) era bajo, y en efecto, se cerró en 10.500.

En cuanto a las onzas, un poco de todo. Ahora a mirar resultados y sacar conclusiones los que estén interesados.


----------



## Nanote (1 Feb 2018)

La subasta de ayer ha salido hasta en el pais... La moneda de 100 pesetas que se vendió por 164.000 euros | Madrid | EL PAÍS
Por cierto, si alguien se ha quedado con las ganas de comprarse los 20 duricos de Amadeo en la subasta de Aureo y Calico de Marzo sacan otra...


----------



## Sam2528 (1 Feb 2018)

El precio del oro cotiza sin grandes variaciones durante la sesión de trading de Asia y opera en torno a los $1,344.5 por onza ante la vacilación en los movimientos del dólar, que en estos momentos busca definir su dirección.

La decisión de política monetaria de la Fed de mantener sin cambios la tasa de interés no generó mucha volatilidad en los mercados financieros pese a que los directivos de la entidad mostraron un mayor optimismo en la evolución de la economía, enfatizando que la inflación aumentará este año y se estabilizará en torno al objetivo de 2.0%.

Aunque en teoría la mayor confianza en las condiciones económicas de EEUU debería presionar al precio del oro, el instrumento aun no muestra señales de debilidad o de que empezaría a corregirse a la baja en un horizonte de corto plazo.

Sin embargo, en lo que queda de la semana existen numerosos eventos de riesgo que podrían impactar de manera significativa a la cotización del metal precioso, tales como la publicación de los datos del ISM Manufacturero y el informe laboral de EEUU.

Si estos reportes sorprenden positivamente, los inversionistas consolidarían sus expectativas sobre un aumento en el costo de crédito en marzo por parte de la Fed, lo que respaldaría al dólar y lastraría al precio del lingote. Sobra decir que una sorpresa negativa en estos informes tendría el efecto opuesto sobre ambos activos.


----------



## Tichy (2 Feb 2018)

Nanote dijo:


> La subasta de ayer ha salido hasta en el pais... La moneda de 100 pesetas que se vendió por 164.000 euros | Madrid | EL PAÍS
> Por cierto, si alguien se ha quedado con las ganas de comprarse los 20 duricos de Amadeo en la subasta de Aureo y Calico de Marzo sacan otra...



Jejeje, yo también la he visto.

Animaros, que el precio de salida son 90.000 (en lugar de 100.000) y la comisión solo del 18% (la de Cayón era el 20%). Estaremos atentos al remate.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, bueno... tampoco NADA del otro mundo teniendo en cuenta la "altura" que han adquirido las Bolsas estadounidenses. SÍ, que tengo que destacar que el Dow Jones ha perdido 600 puntos en sólo 8 ocasiones en toda su Historia y todas ellas dentro de un período que arranca desde el 14 de Abril del 2000... En mí Blog de Rankia tenéis las tablas de lo que comento, vamos por si interesa... De todas formas, me parece que pronto se asistirá a una debacle en todas las Bolsas y ya apunté en su momento que el período comprendido entre 2018 y 2020 va a traer "sorpresas" que me temo NO van a ser precisamente "agradables"...

Y dejo esto... A nivel divulgativo, sin más...

- Bitcoin: Roubini: Bitcoin es la mayor burbuja en la historia de la humanidad y está estallando. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## racional (4 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo esto... A nivel divulgativo, sin más...
> 
> - Bitcoin: Roubini: Bitcoin es la mayor burbuja en la historia de la humanidad y está estallando. Noticias de Mercados



Una pena que Roubini eche por la borda todo el prestigio que tenia, diciendo estas tonterias.

Esto decia del oro en 2013: Nouriel Roubini: "La burbuja del oro estalló y de aquí en más el precio continuará en picada"


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# racional: Puestos a decir "tonterías"... he leído muchas, pero muchas por parte de "promotores" de las criptomonedas. Y, además, es de pura "lógica" pensar lo que comenta Roubini, pero claro que éste también en los últimos tiempos anda un poco "pasado de rosca"... En fin, entiendo que para los que están en el Bitcoin y una o dos "criptonitas" más con "posibilidades", los comentarios de Roubini van a pasar desapercibidos y sus motivos tendrán para ello. Supongo que de otra manera es la misma actitud que tomamos los "metaleros" cuando nos cuestionan el valor de los MPs, pero claro que entre éstos últimos y las "criptonitas" hay una notable diferencia, al menos por el momento... Más adelante, ya se verá...

Y dejo otro artículo que incide de alguna manera en lo que apunta Roubini...

Bitcoin Ban Expands Across Credit Cards as Big U.S. Banks Recoil - Bloomberg

También esto que me resulta más interesante...

- Factura de la luz: Menos impuestos y más eficiencia: España, ante el reto de reducir la factura de la luz. Noticias de Empresas

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (4 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # racional: Puestos a decir "tonterías"... he leído muchas, pero muchas por parte de "promotores" de las criptomonedas. Y, además, es de pura "lógica" pensar lo que comenta Roubini, pero claro que éste también en los últimos tiempos anda un poco "pasado de rosca"... En fin, entiendo que para los que están en el Bitcoin y una o dos "criptonitas" más con "posibilidades", los comentarios de Roubini van a pasar desapercibidos y sus motivos tendrán para ello. Supongo que de otra manera es la misma actitud que tomamos los "metaleros" cuando nos cuestionan el valor de los MPs, pero claro que entre éstos últimos y las "criptonitas" hay una notable diferencia, al menos por el momento... Más adelante, ya se verá...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando.

Independientemente de que se pueda pensar acerca de BTC, Roubini ha soltado perlas que ningún orero debería tan siquiera contemplar. 

Roubini trabaja para el sistema actual, su pensamiento, si es que es tal y no mera propaganda, le hace afirmar que el fiat tiene valor intrínseco, que los bancos centrales actúan con el fin de mantener la estabilidad de la moneda y que BTC es una estafa.

Con las dos priimeras afirmaciones nadie consecuente y bien informado puede estar de acuerdo, y la tercera es una obvia difamación puesto que si por algo se caracteriza BTC es por su transparencia e imposibilidad, con la tecnología actual, de enajenar los BTCs que están guardados en wallets propias. Las estafas, que las hay como en cualquier sector financiero, provienen en todo caso de que ciertas casas de cambio juegan a la reserva fraccionaria y detraen BTCs del almacén común, lo que lleva a quiebras EN BTCs, no olvidemos este importante dato. Reserva fraccionaria que es la característica esencial del sistema que defiende Roubini, mientras que no lo es del sistema BTC, que permite a sus usuarios mantener la propiedad completa sin necesidad de recurrir a un tercero. Lo que es exactamente la característica de diseño de BTC, un sistema de dinero P2P electrónico.

Lo que a mi me lleva a pensar que Roubini es un propagandista más, al estilo de Krugman.

Si por ellos fuera, harían desaparecer el oro y la plata de la faz de la tierra. No deberíamos olvidar esto.


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2018)

Roubini es una bocazas.

El BTC tiene el colapso que era previsible. No es suficientemente poderoso como para vencer a la avaricia humana ni a todo el bloque FIAT a saco en su contra.

El futuro está en las materias primas y el FIAT. No porque me guste, si no porque quién manda así lo ha decidido y es muy improbable que se le vaya de las manos.

Afortunadamente estamos en las etapas iniciales de otro superciclo de las materias primas y habrá oportunidades de salir adelante al margen del yugo del poder.


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Feb 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Roubini es una bocazas.
> 
> El BTC tiene el colapso que era previsible. No es suficientemente poderoso como para vencer a la avaricia humana ni a todo el bloque FIAT a saco en su contra.
> 
> ...



Pues el superciclo esta semana se ha ido a la mierda.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2018)

con lo ganado, creo que pillare un par de oz. o 4 1/2 oz. ¿ que moneda aconsejáis, soberanos ?...


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Pues el superciclo esta semana se ha ido a la mierda.



El petróleo se había ido de 45 a 70 sin descanso. Le hace falta una corrección para que volvamos a comprar.

El oro está pegado a máximos de hace bastante tiempo.

La inflación vuelve, la demanda también, el modelo BW Hill saltó por los aires.

Volvemos a donde siempre: un ciclo alcista y exagerado de materias primas es el que tumbará a la economía real.


----------



## fran69 (4 Feb 2018)

Bitcoin, la alquimia 2.0, los nuevos alquimistas del siglo XXI, el ser humano trae 2500 años intentando hacer oro de la nada, con procedimientos quimicos y hasta espirituales, bitcoin es un nuevo intento de alquimia por parte de un puñado de milenials, la idea es genial, solo le falta algo para sustituir o intentarlo al oro, la tangibilidad, el oro no es el enemigo de bitcoin, deberia de ser su amigo aliado, su representacion tangible y real, mientras sera mas de lo mismo, humo, tanto el bitcoin como su tecnologia, la cadena de bloques, por mucha tecnologia y muy bonito que lo adornen, prevalece la cruda realidad por los siglos de los siglos.... lo tocas??... lo tienes!!!.. sino lo tocas.... tienes un tio en Graná...

Ahora, racional ya puedes darme caña!!!.. me la bufa, mi primera Alfonsina la compre estando en la mili en 1.988.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2018)

Hola. kikepm: Bueno. está claro que Roubini es un SICARIO del Sistema y todos ya conocemos muchas de las "perlas" soltadas por ese personaje, como por ejemplo promocionar la eliminación del efectivo. Entonces, si el personaje no es Santo de mi devoción, ¿por qué he colocado el enlace?

Simple: Estoy observando dentro del "criptomundo" una fortísima especulación basada en la NADA y propia de una "Burbuja", así que es bueno colocar algo que "frene" las ansías especuladoras de aquellos que van tras El Dorado y desconocen el "producto"... Y ya sabes que esa misma actitud la tengo cuando aconsejo/recomiendo los MPs.

Otra cosa muy distinta es la posición que tú y otros habéis tomado para luchar contra el Sistema y empleáis los medios que consideráis oportunos. Por ese lado... ¡Chapeau! y Ojalá tengáis Suerte.

Pero en lo que a mí respecta NO creo en eso de las "criptomonedas" y NO descarto que quede "algo", pero al servicio del Sistema... ¡Ojo! que igual estoy muy equivocado y eso ya me lo dirá el tiempo si es así.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (4 Feb 2018)

Ya llega la inflación.

El demonio en la tierra lo pronostica

[youtube]tBlGYK_L-oQ[/youtube]

Oro en bull market


----------



## el juli (5 Feb 2018)

Supongamos que empiezas el año con 1.000 euros en tu cuenta.

Y acabas el año con 1.000 euros en la cuenta

y dices .... " qué bien, estoy igual que estaba"

NOOOO , esos 1000 euros de diciembre no valen lo mismo que valían en enero.

La inflación, el ROBO a los pobres.

Los ricos tienen inversiones y negocios que baten a la inflación 

Los pobres tienen cuatro perras que cada vez valen menos


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hace AÑOS que existe Inflación en el bolsillo del ciudadano y que ahora pueda venir más de la misma no deja de ser más de lo mismo. Vamos, que es tan fácil como comparar las "gallinas" que entraban por las que ahora salen... 

Y a lo que comento debemos añadir que se CERCENÓ el Ahorro Conservador de toda la vida y ahora dan unas simples "migajas" para el que quiera tomarlas y que NO es mi caso.

Respecto a las grandes fortunas, precisamente el hecho de que tengan una buena masa monetaria les da mucha más cintura a la hora de esquivar las turbulencias de los mercados, aparte de que pueden permitirse perder determinadas cantidades sin poner en riesgo importante su Patrimonio. Luego está el asesoramiento financiero que pueden pagarse y que está lejos de la mayoría de los "paganos"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: ¡Joder! Menudo Ostión que se han dado hoy las Bolsas americanas y que seguro tendrá repercusión en las Bolsas asiáticas y ya de "día" en las europeas y del resto del mundo. En fin, están tremendamente hinchadas y, simplemente, han sacado el "hacha"... Con razón yo NO creo en el AT, porque hoy los soportes se los han comido con patatas. Lo dicho: ya veremos adónde se llega con el S&P 500 en torno a su soporte histórico de los 1500... que se verá, no sé cuándo, pero se verá...

La "sangría" se ha visto en otros activos, aunque aquí los "motivos" pueden ser otros, aunque visto lo visto en las Bolsas americanas cabía esperar una "huída", sino a la "calidad", sí a un teórico "paraguas" y ya sabéis a quiénes me estoy refiriendo... Bueno, al "criptomundo".

Sin embargo, cabía esperar también una mejor reacción por parte de los MPs, especialmente el Oro, y NO ha sido así, ya que ha subido de forma muy tímida.

En fin, bastante "raro" lo que se ha observado en el día de hoy, pero me temo que acabará teniendo continuidad en el tiempo. Cuando la Codicia se desmadra suele suceder esto, pero ya sabemos que el hombre gusta de tropezar siempre en la misma "piedra".

Y dejo esto... Mejor en FÍSICO, aunque el amigo bertok sea contrario al mismo. Bueno, ya llegará el momento en que compre.

- SPDR Gold Trust (ETF)(NYSE:GLD): Gold Is The Ultimate Inflation Hedge | ETF Daily News

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ya veremos qué sucede cuándo llegue el "Catacrock"...

- https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/05/some-people-had-trouble-checking-their-investment-accounts.html

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (6 Feb 2018)

Vaya ostion el Bitcoin no?

Donde esta racional cuando se le necesita para comentarnos sobre el valor refugio del oro 2.0??


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Feb 2018)

Contra el NWO no hay nada que hacer...como mucho podras paliar algo su apetito, refugiándote en algo diferente (oro, plata, criptos)...pero cuando se les pone entreceja tumbar algo, no dudan un milisegundo en actuar...son invencibles...:


----------



## FranMen (6 Feb 2018)

Me llama la atención que pese a las bajadas de La Bolsas el oro apenas se inmuta


----------



## Muttley (6 Feb 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Por si a alguien le sobran 100.000€ (como precio de salida claro).
> En subasta una moneda de 100 pesetas de oro de Amadeo. Impecable.
> ...



Pues me autocito.
Por si a alguien se le escaparon....nueva oportunidad.

Aureo saca a subasta otro el día 8 de Marzo. Dos monedas idénticas de clase mundial en apenas dos meses.
Salida 90000€. Estimado 125.000€.
SIXBID.COM - Experts in numismatic Auctions

Y por si fuera poco, 5 libras de Jorge IV de 1826 de una calidad extraordinaria en proof.

SIXBID.COM - Experts in numismatic Auctions
Salida 90.000€. Estimado...150.000€!

Esto me parece que pone a España muy arriba en el mundillo de subastas numismáticas a nivel global.


----------



## morenojc3 (6 Feb 2018)

Al hilo de la ostia en las bolsas americanas...

En carteras "all weather" con activos diversificados (bonos, acciones, oro, REITS) la ostia está siendo brutal. Parece que ningún activo se salve...


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Feb 2018)

Mi cartera de mineras ya lo había anticipado la semana pasada. Esta parece que se mantiene.


Eso sí, oro y plata ni se inmutan. ¿Donde está el dinero que se sale de las bolsas?


----------



## FranMen (6 Feb 2018)

Quizás mucho de ese dinero realmente fuese deuda por lo que de negativo vuelva a 0, eso sí, cambiando de manos


----------



## Dekalogo10 (6 Feb 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Me llama la atención que pese a las bajadas de La Bolsas el oro apenas se inmuta





Kovaliov dijo:


> Mi cartera de mineras ya lo había anticipado la semana pasada. Esta parece que se mantiene.
> 
> 
> Eso sí, oro y plata ni se inmutan. ¿Donde está el dinero que se sale de las bolsas?



Pues cierto. Donde se mete el dinero salido de la Bolsa y de las criptomonedas?.

Porque por los precios de los MPs no parece que haya ido por ahí, y tal como están las cosas...tampoco a depósitos bancarios. 

Estará volviendo la moda de bancolchón?.

Bueno, creo que en adelante visitaré el hilo más a menudo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Pues, parece que la "normalidad" ha vuelto, es decir que el dinero ha vuelto a las Bolsas americanas y también al "criptomundo"... Y, por su parte, contra toda "lógica" los MPs hacia abajo... Da la sensación de que todo ha sido un ENSAYO y que tendrá mayor recorrido en un futuro cercano. Han hecho muchísima "sangre" y metiendo "pasta" a saco, así que han sido "peces gordos" y NO hay que darle más vueltas al asunto. Quizás, debiera servir para que más de uno se lo piense antes de seguir en la "ruleta rusa"...

# Dekalogo10: Unos cuantos "sustos" como éste y ya lo creo que Bancolchón ganará en adeptos y "volumen"...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (6 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: ¡Joder! Menudo Ostión que se han dado hoy las Bolsas americanas y que seguro tendrá repercusión en las Bolsas asiáticas y ya de "día" en las europeas y del resto del mundo. En fin, están tremendamente hinchadas y, simplemente, han sacado el "hacha"... Con razón yo NO creo en el AT, porque hoy los soportes se los han comido con patatas. Lo dicho: ya veremos adónde se llega con el S&P 500 en torno a su soporte histórico de los 1500... que se verá, no sé cuándo, pero se verá...
> 
> La "sangría" se ha visto en otros activos, aunque aquí los "motivos" pueden ser otros, aunque visto lo visto en las Bolsas americanas cabía esperar una "huída", sino a la "calidad", sí a un teórico "paraguas" y ya sabéis a quiénes me estoy refiriendo... Bueno, al "criptomundo".
> 
> ...



Mientras el mundo funcione con FIAT y los asesinos que lo controlan sigan dependiendo del FIAT, tito bertok acumulará papelitos de colores.

Se termina cogiendo cariño al oro, aunque sólo sea por joder a los bancos de inversión usanos que son los que lo manipulan a su antojo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2018)

Bueno, bertok, todos solemos tener "papelitos de colores", sino de qué... perooooo NO existe ningún Sistema FIAT que haya perdurado en la Historia... ¿Qué ahora va a ser diferente? NI DE COÑA... Y tampoco sé si veré su final. Sin embargo, tengo muy claro que vamos a vivir un trienio muy, pero que muy INTENSO.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2018)

No hace mucho que comentábamos que era una FALACIA que NO existiera una fuerte Inflación en el bolsillo del ciudadano... Bien, ahí os dejo un buen ejemplo...

- Shrinkflation Intensifies â€“ Stealth Inflation As Thousands of Food Products Shrink In Size, Not Price | Zero Hedge | Zero Hedge

O la estafa de la "estampita"...

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (7 Feb 2018)

Si, está muy de moda eso de reducir la cantidad manteniendo el precio, creen que la gente no se dará cuenta y en parte así es. No todo el mundo tiene ese cuidado y atención sobre sus gastos diarios.

Me viene a la mente un buen ejemplo que incluso riza el rizo:

Churreria-chocolateria Erchu´s de Valladolid, decide con el cambio de año (2015-2016) subir los precios del chocolate con porras un 20% así de golpe y porrazo, y no contentos con la subida, en lugar de las 3 porras que daban habitualmente, te ponen 2.

Resultado: hace 2 años que no piso por allí.


----------



## amador (7 Feb 2018)

Estaba buscando algún ETF de la plata que cotice en mercados europeos.

He encontrado este, que si se puede contratar desde el banco anaranjado.

ETF SECURITIES PHYSICAL SILVER ISIN: JE00B1VS3333

ETFS Physical Silver ETC ETF | JE00B1VS3333

https://www.etfsecurities.com/retail/fi/en-gb/products/product/etfs-physical-silver-phag-lse

¿ Los que entendeis de estas cosas como lo veis de eficiente, comisiones y todas esos detalles ?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2018)

Hola, amador: No conozco muy bien ese ETF, pero diría que NO es recomendable por algo tan simple como que tiene escaso volumen. Acabo de compararlo con el SLV y NO hay "color". En los ETFs el volumen es muy importante para poder salir cuando decidamos hacerlo, sino se suelen producir "cuellos de botella"...

Luego, creo que en la Bolsa de Londres cotiza en USD y en la de Milán en EUR.

SÍ que sigue bastante bien la cotización de la Plata, descontadas las comisiones.

En fin, amador, tú mismo...

Saludos.


----------



## Most (7 Feb 2018)

Análisis de MP's:

-Sube la bolsa... el Oro cae.
-Baja la bolsa... el Oro cae.
-La bolsa se mantiene... el Oro cae.
-Conflictos geopolíticos... el Oro cae.
-Los BC compran oro a espuertas... el Oro cae. 

Podría seguir horas y horas.

El que siga pensando que no fuerzan los MP's a la baja, que se lo haga mirar.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (7 Feb 2018)

Por primera vez en muchos años hay un riesgo serio de que la inflación suba con fuerza y los tipos tengan que subir 200 - 300 puntos básicos.

Oro y petróleo beneficiados.

No es ninguna tontería que el petróleo siga subiendo hasta los 90$ - 100$ en los próximos 12 meses.


----------



## paketazo (7 Feb 2018)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues cierto. Donde se mete el dinero salido de la Bolsa y de las criptomonedas?.
> 
> Porque por los precios de los MPs no parece que haya ido por ahí, y tal como están las cosas...tampoco a depósitos bancarios.
> 
> ...



Siempre hay un lapsus temporal desde que sucede algo en economía hasta que obtenemos su consecuencia.

Para que de verdad caiga la bolsa, no nos sirve una bajada provocada por bots durante una semana, una bajada de la bolsa es verla durante meses hacer nuevos mínimos y no superar máximos anteriores.

Cuando estemos en el S&P con cruce bajista MMS 200/50, entonces empezaremos a ver las consecuencias.

Pongamos que en un año tenemos al S&P en 1500 puntos.

De suceder esto, habremos bajado un bonito 45% aprox. desde máximos.

¿dónde va el dinero?

Pues todo dependerá de los volúmenes de salida de capitales de las bolsas.

La gente no sabe que el dinero, puede no salir de las bolsas para ser "destruido".

Una bajada de un 50% con una salida de papel reducida, destruye una capitalización enorme, que no implica que muchos sigan manteniendo acciones en cartera incluso con perdidas.


ejemplo para entenderlo:

Tenemos 10 manzanas que se venden 1€/u

ahora otras 10 manzanas que se venden a 2€

Por último 10 manzanas más a 3€

Todas las manzanas son idénticas, y tenemos un precio medio de 2€

Bien, una capitalización manzanil de 60€

¿que pasa si ahora un propietario de manzanas decide vender las que compró a 1€ a 0,50€?

Pues que automáticamente el mercado toma como valor 0,50€, lo que nos da 15€ de capitalización manzanil...el mercado ha perdido de la media anterior 45€

¿a dónde ha ido el dinero?

Pues a ninguna parte mientras el resto de poseedores de manzanas, no vendan sus manzanas, pues no hay intercambio económico real que trasvasar a otros activos.

Conclusión, puede que no salga dinero de la bolsa suficiente para desviarse a otros activos, a pesar de que veamos grandes bajadas.

Personalmente, creo que si bajase por ejemplo la bolsa americana un 45%, el precio del oro podría incrementarse perfectamente un 20% al menos...pero no es una ciencia exacta, todo podría depender de factores como el pánico, tipos de interés, valor del $ Vs otras divisas de referencia.

Un saludo.


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (8 Feb 2018)

En el mercado spot, los precios del oro se movieron por encima de los $ 1355 por onza en las operaciones mayoristas y los precios de los bonos del gobierno cayeron nuevamente, impulsando el rendimiento ofrecido a los inversores una vez más.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: MAL, muy MAL se encuentra el panorama en los MPs... Contra "natura", a pesar de lo acontecido recientemente en las Bolsas... a pesar de lo que están diciendo los Bonos... pues, NADA, siguen cayendo y ahora están tocando sus soportes, tanto el Oro como la Plata.

El Oro puede caer hasta los $1310,20 y si se pierden con profundidad se verán precios más bajos. Y la Plata tiene un gráfico horrible y vamos a dar margen de caída hasta los $15,745 que de perderse nos volverían a dar precios bastante más bajos.

¿Normal? NO, no porque uno sea "metalero" convencido, sino porque esto va en contra de lo que ha sido normal y lógico SIEMPRE en los "mercados". Por consiguiente, debemos deducir que existe una fuerte presión en los MPs que impiden un comportamiento "normal" en los mismos. Y luego me parece que los "metaleros" somos cada vez más una minoría "selecta" y que seguiremos aislados en nuestros "ideales" durante el tiempo que dure este CIRCO.

Estas últimas líneas las he escrito después de leer un informe del Consejo Mundial del Oro y que dice que en el pasado año 2017 la demanda de Oro de inversión cayó en un 23%...

En fin, esto es lo que hay y NO hay más, de manera que yo seguiré en mis "trece"... Eso SÍ, NADIE debería dedicar en los MPs ni en ningún otro activo financiero aquel dinero que pudiera precisar a medio plazo.

# bertok: amigo mío, creo que ambos "leemos" la Economía de forma diferente... NO, sigo insistiendo en que NO veo esos precios que comentas en esos 12 meses. Si eso se produce la Recesión sería MUY HELADA y eso los "amarillos" NO lo iban a solucionar.

De todas formas, en lo que SÍ creo que coincidiremos es que esto se está yendo a la MIERDA...

Saludos.


----------



## PEPEYE (8 Feb 2018)

Efectos secundarios - Keiser report en español (E1185) - YouTube


----------



## MIP (8 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: MAL, muy MAL se encuentra el panorama en los MPs... Contra "natura", a pesar de lo acontecido recientemente en las Bolsas... a pesar de lo que están diciendo los Bonos... pues, NADA, siguen cayendo y ahora están tocando sus soportes, tanto el Oro como la Plata.
> 
> El Oro puede caer hasta los $1310,20 y si se pierden con profundidad se verán precios más bajos. Y la Plata tiene un gráfico horrible y vamos a dar margen de caída hasta los $15,745 que de perderse nos volverían a dar precios bastante más bajos.
> 
> ...



El que compra MP tiene que tener claro que no es para dar un pelotazo, sino que para cuando los papelitos del monopoly con los que nos pagan por nuestro sudor valgan 0, tengamos algo sólido donde agarrarnos.

Un venezolano que comprara hace meses una onza de plata usando una fracción de su sueldo, posiblemente hoy con ella pueda comprar comida para meses. Dile a ver si ha tenido un mal año con la caida de la plata.

Que luego además se da una coyuntura de que todo va bien y además das un pelotazo, pues bienvenido sea.


----------



## FranMen (8 Feb 2018)

La economía se ha dicotomizado, unos pocos muy ricos pagan lo que sea por productos exclusivos, en cambio, la mayoría de la población cada vez tiene menos poder adquisitivo. En cuanto asoma un poco de inflación como está ocurriendo ahora todo se viene abajo, véase bolsa, petróleo y MPs. Yo pensaba que el oro escapaba a esto, pero no es suficientemente exclusivo, sigue siendo ahorro de pobres con “aspiraciones “


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2018)

el tema esta que en caso de Mad Max a ver como vendes tus oz. sin saber si el que te las compra es de fiar, o no, y es un agente encubierto que te arrestara y llevara al trullo...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- MIP: Si algo ha caracterizado a este hilo es que NO se han aconsejado/recomendado los MPs para intentar dar un "pelotazo". Es más, tampoco queremos que alcancen precios desorbitados y que fueran provocados por situaciones caóticas.

Mire, en este hilo hay gente que tiene mucho que ver con Venezuela, así como con otros países, y por consiguiente sabemos "algo" sobre la situación interna que está atravesando el país centroamericano. Es más, no hace tantos meses que estuve atendiendo una solicitud de allí para hacer "convertible" la Plata en un divisa fuerte, especialmente Dólares estadounidenses...

El hecho de tener MPs en Venezuela tampoco garantiza NADA en estos momentos, ya que si algo caracteriza a ese país -y esto NO es de ahora- es la extraordinaria violencia que allí impera. Está claro que entre tener y no tener, mejor tener MPs como medida "preventiva", pero también hay que saber adelantarse a los acontecimientos y no encontrarse dentro de un Caos con Onzas de MPs. 

De todas formas, para los que nos puedan leer desde allí, recordarles que tienen cerca al vecino país de Colombia y allí es fácil hacer la "reconversión". En cualquier caso, es un consejo un tanto inútil por cuanto es lo que se está haciendo.

# FranMen: Los pobres con "aspiraciones" NO compran Oro... bastante tienen con ir tirando en el día a día. Por regla general, los que se mueven en este hilo suelen tener un cierto "excedente" que han dedicado a comprar MPs y los motivos suelen ser claramente "conservadores".

# El hombre dubitativo: En un supuesto madmaxista, aparte de MPs, entran otras "variables" y eso comporta el conocimiento y posesión de otros "metales" básicos. Y lo que comentas te podría pasar con los MPs y cualquier otro activo que tuviera valor en ese momento y eso incluye hasta un simple saco de patatas...

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (8 Feb 2018)

Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo... Ha tenido una subida vertiginosa de100-110 puntos y tiene que corregir entre 40-60 puntos... Para a partir de aquí seguir subiendo....por poner un poco de optimismo... Aunque luego harán lo que les salga del forro...


----------



## Most (8 Feb 2018)

Para casos Madmaxistas (dejando claro que dudo mucho, muchísimo que ocurra) prefiero tener plomo que plata u oro.
Con bastante plomo y "algo que lo propulse" a más de 300 m/s. creo que no me iba a faltar de comer.
Creo que el comprador de oro físico, en su mayoría, lo adquiere para proteger esa parte de su patrimonio debido al historial milenario de los MPs.
Siempre he dicho que está bien tener alrededor de un 10% en MPs, 10% en acciones o bonos de una empresa sólida sin deuda o con mucha liquidez 60% en bienes raíces y el 20% restante en fíat, pero ese es mi criterio.


----------



## xavik (8 Feb 2018)

veismuler dijo:


> Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo... Ha tenido una subida vertiginosa de100-110 puntos y tiene que corregir entre 40-60 puntos... Para a partir de aquí seguir subiendo....por poner un poco de optimismo... Aunque luego harán lo que les salga del forro...



Yo sigo pensando que no tiene sentido seguir el precio del oro en $ estando en Europa. 

Aunque el mayor mercado internacional sea en $, eso sólo influye a quien tenga dólares. Lo que nos importa a nosotros es el precio al cambio en €, lo que influye en la cantidad de oro que podemos comprar y en los beneficios/pérdidas que obtenemos al vender. Por mucho que suba su precio en $, si en € baja quiere decir que es más barato comprarlo y que nos darán menos a cambio al venderlo.


----------



## bonobo (8 Feb 2018)

"Gold is money, everything else is credit" (J.P. Morgan 1912).

Yo creo que eso es verdad. Antes y ahora.


----------



## frisch (8 Feb 2018)

Por si hubiera dudas.

El Gobierno permitirá sacar el dinero de los planes de pensiones a los 10 años sin esperar a la jubilación

¡ Cotizad malditos, cotizad !


----------



## amador (8 Feb 2018)

Gracias Most.

¿En que empresas piensas? ¿Repsol? ¿Inditex?

Salu2




Most dijo:


> Para casos Madmaxistas (dejando claro que dudo mucho, muchísimo que ocurra) prefiero tener plomo que plata u oro.
> Con bastante plomo y "algo que lo propulse" a más de 300 m/s. creo que no me iba a faltar de comer.
> Creo que el comprador de oro físico, en su mayoría, lo adquiere para proteger esa parte de su patrimonio debido al historial milenario de los MPs.
> Siempre he dicho que está bien tener alrededor de un 10% en MPs, 10% en acciones o bonos de una empresa sólida sin deuda o con mucha liquidez 60% en bienes raíces y el 20% restante en fíat, pero ese es mi criterio.


----------



## Most (8 Feb 2018)

amador dijo:


> Gracias Most.
> 
> ¿En que empresas piensas? ¿Repsol? ¿Inditex?
> 
> Salu2




Buff... del IBEX nada, yo voy más para el DAX, pero a partir de ahí ya va por gustos.

Un saludo.


----------



## bertok (8 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: MAL, muy MAL se encuentra el panorama en los MPs... Contra "natura", a pesar de lo acontecido recientemente en las Bolsas... a pesar de lo que están diciendo los Bonos... pues, NADA, siguen cayendo y ahora están tocando sus soportes, tanto el Oro como la Plata.
> 
> El Oro puede caer hasta los $1310,20 y si se pierden con profundidad se verán precios más bajos. Y la Plata tiene un gráfico horrible y vamos a dar margen de caída hasta los $15,745 que de perderse nos volverían a dar precios bastante más bajos.
> 
> ...



@fernando, también era imposible que el petróleo subiera de 45$ a 70$ y ahí está.

Creo que han conseguido meter a la economía mundial en el ciclo a base de falsificar todo lo falsificable.

La inflación hará el resto hasta llegar a la próxima crisis que también va a ser wapa.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2018)

Hola, bertok: Tú lo has dicho: "falsificar todo lo falsificable"... De otra manera, NO existirían los actuales precios en el Crudo, pero sigo sin ver eso de crear Inflación a lo BESTIA en el estado en que se encuentra la Economía REAL...

Y digo a lo BESTIA porque Inflación hace ya muchos años que existe y otra cosa son los "cuentos" que nos llegan desde los principales interesados: los Bancos Centrales y los Gobiernos.

Bueno, al menos se observa que la INESTABILIDAD sigue instalada en las Bolsas mundiales y mis más "sinceras" condolencias para aquellos que en el día de ayer se creyeron "cazadores de gangas"... Y como no podía ser menos: los MPs apenas se han inmutado y eso que las caídas en las Bolsas americanas han vuelto a ser importantes, pero da igual...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (9 Feb 2018)

Hay una estrategia macro muy conocida llamada investment clock.
The investment clock
El problema es identificar en que zona del ciclo estamos.
Yo diria que o vamos hacia overheat o hacia stagflation.
La clave es la rentabilidad del bono usa 10 años que tiene el techo del canal bajista en el 3%. Creo que las manos fuertes estan atentas a este dato para posicionarse.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Feb 2018)

frisch dijo:


> Por si hubiera dudas.
> 
> El Gobierno permitirá sacar el dinero de los planes de pensiones a los 10 años sin esperar a la jubilación
> 
> ¡ Cotizad malditos, cotizad !



Pues es una noticia excelente. Voy a sacar un pastón de un plan de pensiones de la empresa que ya daba por perdido. Y si me preguntáis como una persona experimentada como yo cayó en la estafa de los planes de pensiones, os diré que yo aportaba lo mínimo y la empresa unas diez veces más, pero que, al ser una entidad pública, la empresa dejó de poner su parte por el decretazo de Rajoy que eliminó todos los beneficios sociales de los funcionarios y yo, por lo tanto, también anulé mi aportación.

Hasta que no lo vea no lo creo, porque supongo que la banca ya estará maniobrando.

---------- Post added 09-feb-2018 at 10:09 ----------

En cuanto a la inversión en metales no es un camino de rosas, pero tiene la ventaja de que garantiza un suelo en el precio que no supone la ruina, como les ocurrirá a los que están comprando ahora acciones de Tesla o de Apple.

El suelo se encuentra cerca de su coste de extracción. 

El problema son las acciones de las mineras, que están regaladas y parece que siempre pueden bajar más. 

Paciencia. Esto curte.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: Yo también en su momento me hice mi Plan de Pensiones y, la verdad, es lo que "tocaba" en aquellos años, aparte de que se "paralizó" el proyecto que iba a mejorarlos, especialmente en su aspecto fiscal. En fin, uno más de los ENGAÑOS con los que se disfrazan distintos "productos".

Evidentemente, con el paso de los años, la percepción que tenemos de las cosas van cambiando y yo DESACONSEJO TOTALMENTE los Planes de Pensiones. Uno de los mayores TIMOS que se han creado.

Ahora bien, NO debemos obviar que las Pensiones públicas van a deteriorarse y mucho en los próximos años. Y deberán ser las generaciones actuales y futuras las que deberán "pelearlo" como lo hemos hecho otros en el pasado. Y si no van a recoger lo que van a recoger...

En fin, sobre las mineras de MPs ya sabes lo que pienso. Algunas se irán a la MIERDA arrastradas por la enorme deuda que las estrangula y NO existe para ellas ese suelo que comentas. Eso no quita para que muchas mineras de MPs sigan siendo muy atractivas, pero mucho ¡Ojo! porque si los índices bursátiles se hunden eso se llevará también por delante a las acciones mineras, al menos en primera instancia. Luego, viendo la reacción de los MPs, podrían darse la vuelta también a gran velocidad. Estamos tratando de un sector sumamente volátil.

Esto último que comento ya lo debatimos aquí en este hilo, tanto paketazo como yo y ambos coincidimos en lo mismo... Y supongo que algo de experiencia tenemos sobre esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Feb 2018)

Pues si tenias la misma esperanza que yo, nuestro gozo en un pozo, porque parece ser que empieza a contar a partir de 2016,así que hasta 2026 nada.ya sabía yo que había truco. 



Y que las mineras son de alto riesgo es sabido. Unas se hundirán y otras darán grandes alegrías, porque los metales se seguirán extrayendo hasta que no quede un solo hombre sobre la tierra.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2018)

NO, Kovaliov, hace ya unos dos años que conocía esta ley que ahora van a sacar. Desde que lo tenían "pensado" se han demorado y vete a saber porqué... Además, a mí me tiene sin cuidado, ya que me jubilo mucho antes de esos 10 años que "conceden", aunque en su momento -y tú también- tendré que mirar que dice el régimen transitorio para poder reducirme el 40% de los derechos consolidados y que procedan de las aportaciones anteriores al 31/12/2006.

De todas formas, NADIE da duros a peseta y todos sabemos de la rapiña de los Gobiernos, de manera que detrás de esa "ley" sólo existe un ansía RECAUDATORIO: el rescate del Plan de Pensiones hace que pases por la caja del IRPF... Y entonces es cuando te das cuenta de que te han TIMADO. Pero, ya de paso, el Estado consigue un dinero "extra" con el que NO contaba hasta ahora, vamos como una "dotación extraordinaria"...

Bueno, sobre las mineras de MPs es conocida mi opinión de que es un sector interesante, pero hay que saber elegir y sobre todo guiarse por sus fundamentales, aparte de ser conveniente de que la deuda sea escasa o carente de ella.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Feb 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Pues es una noticia excelente. Voy a sacar un pastón de un plan de pensiones de la empresa que ya daba por perdido. Y si me preguntáis como una persona experimentada como yo cayó en la estafa de los planes de pensiones, os diré que yo aportaba lo mínimo y la empresa unas diez veces más, pero que, al ser una entidad pública, la empresa dejó de poner su parte por el decretazo de Rajoy que eliminó todos los beneficios sociales de los funcionarios y yo, por lo tanto, también anulé mi aportación.
> 
> .../...



Buenas tardes Kovaliov,

Por lo que entiendo la cosa no va así.

Si a fecha de hoy ingresas 1000 € en un plan de pensiones podrás recuperarlo en 10 años. Esa es la operación no hay más.

En cuanto a cantidades ingresadas en el pasado, no hay retroactividad.

Bueno esto es lo que he entendido.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2018)

Hola, frisch: Si no me equivoco, la nueva ley dice que cualquier Plan de Pensiones con una antigüedad de 10 años podrá retirarse a partir del 2025, por tanto entiendo que SÍ existe una cierta retroactividad.

Un abrazo.


----------



## bertok (9 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Si no me equivoco, la nueva ley dice que cualquier Plan de Pensiones con una antigüedad de 10 años podrá retirarse a partir del 2025, por tanto entiendo que SÍ existe una cierta retroactividad.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Mariano tarde y mal como siempre.

hdlgp, ¿no vas a modificar la fiscalidad?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2018)

Hola, bertok: Ja,ja,ja... ¡Qué sentido del humor tienes! ¿Cómo quieres que el "austero" y más que "corto" Marianico haga algo sensato? Fíjate que digo sensato, porque semejante "indigente mental" es incapaz de hacer algo bien y de eso ya tenemos unos cuantos años de experiencia...

Además, ese "pollo" se ha cargado la "hucha de las Pensiones", así que pedirle que cambie la fiscalidad de los Planes de Pensiones es como pedir peras a un olmo, un madroño o a un algarrobo (cuyo fruto debe ser una de sus principales fuentes de alimentación).

Lo mejor que se puede ir haciendo para "promocionar" esta MIERDA de "producto" es DESACONSEJARLO y, como mínimo, que los interesados en ellos se los estudien bien antes de meterse en ellos.

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (9 Feb 2018)

En mi trabajo todos me toman por tonto por no tener plan de pensiones, los mismos que me trataban de tonto por no comprar piso y vivir de alquiler en plena burbuja. El robo va a ser tremendo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2018)

Hola, bonobo: Vamos a ver... cada cual debe ser muy libre de adquirir aquello que le convenza y ahí también entra la adquisición de una vivienda habitual. Todo radica en si uno cree que la necesita, su emplazamiento y, sobre todo, el precio. Mira, una de mis mejores "inversiones" ha sido la de mí vivienda y conozco muchos casos parecidos al mío. Eso no quita para que también hay visto auténticos despropósitos en el apartado de las viviendas, locales, etc. Es más, a día de hoy todavía sigo viéndolos, aunque no es menos cierto que se observan cosas muy interesantes, aunque el sector inmobiliario hace años que lo tengo olvidado... Y estuve ahí a través de un Fondo de Inversión, hasta que me lo "olí" a tiempo de poder salir...

Saludos.


----------



## bonobo (9 Feb 2018)

Entiendo que si Fernando, cada uno debe ser libre en decidir sus inversiones, y de asumir la responsabilidad de sus decisiones. Lo que me apena es la fe ciega en productos "recomendados" a gente sin una idea financiera. Yo no tengo mucha idea de nada, pero al menos me preocupo de entender el medio en en el que vivo (financieramente hablando), me apena ver gente como mis padres, que siguen teniendo fe ciega en aquello que les ofrecen los vendehumos. Es por la frustracion por ellos que vengo aqui a llorar, igual no es el foro donde decirlo, pero asi me ha salido.

Es viernes y he tomado, no me tomen muy en serio.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2018)

# bonobo: Tu comentario es perfectamente válido. Desde aquí SIEMPRE hemos impulsado que la gente tenga OPINIÓN propia y que luego la exprese donde considere oportuno. Si de paso se presta a debate, pues bienvenida sea.

Así que, bonono, aquí puedes escribir aquello que creas pueda interesar y después serán los que te lean los que lo consideren o no. Pero este hilo está abierto para todo aquel que quiera aportar.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Jim Rogers suele equivocarse muy poco...

- Jim Rogers says the next bear market will be

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (10 Feb 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Pues si tenias la misma esperanza que yo, nuestro gozo en un pozo, porque parece ser que empieza a contar a partir de 2016,así que hasta 2026 nada.ya sabía yo que había truco.



Si es que a veces pareceis nuevos.

LA motivación del gobierno por sacar esta ley proviene de los siguientes factores, que la banca y el gobierno han analizado en amor y compañía:

1. Los planes de pensiones españoles NO SON planes de pensiones.
2. El rescate, porque se llama así, RESCATE, de un plan de pensiones, solo se puede producir bajo severísimas condiciones.
3. Lo que si es un "plan de pensiones" en España es un préstamo sine die del "ahorrador" al sistema bancario, que pasa a ser propietario de facto del capital "ahorrado".
4. los planes de pensiones tienen NULAS o muy bajas rentabilidades. Una vez entra el dinero en el sistema bancario, el objetivo principal de estos es detraer el máximo del principal para disminuir la deuda futura contraida. Se hace por medio de comisiones enormes y "torpeza" extrema en la "gestión" de los fondos. Los planes de pensiones en España invariablemente no baten al mercado.

Por todo lo anterior, y a pesar de que el español es un esclavo de primer orden, tontito poco dado a leer e informarse por si mismo, las personas no tienen grandes incentivos para abrir planes de pensiones.

EL engaño sobre esta miserable forma de estafa legalizada por el PPSOE está perdiendo fuerza, con lo que actualmente España es el país de Europa donde el "ahorro" vía "planes de pensiones" es menor.

Los bancos quieren que los españoles ahorren más, por lo que una ley que incentive el "ahorro" es lo que ahora necesita la banca.


Rajoy solo está ejerciendo de intermediario entre el dinero de la gente y los bancos, por medio del engaño sobre la naturaleza real de las propiedades de este "producto" financiero.


LOS PLANES DE PENSIONES EN ESPAÑA SON UNA ESTAFA LEGAL QUE NADIE DEBERÍA CONSIDERAR SIQUIERA COMO FORMA DE AHORRO


----------



## MIP (10 Feb 2018)

No creo que nadie tenga en mente un escenario mad max. Pero el escenario de un colapso en la montaña de deuda y estiercol de nuestro amado sistema fiat si que es una opcion que bastantes estamos viendo llegar de frente. 

Si hay un tiempo para testear la fuerza de los MP, criptos y otros activos mas o menos refugio, va a ser este que estamos viviendo. 

Ademas con un poco de salud, viviremos también para ver quien sale victorioso de todos ellos. 

Y el que quiera ignorar completamente un track record exitoso de 6000 años posiblemente se arrepienta.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2018)

Hola, kikepm: En general es como comentas, pero no es menos cierto que quien ha sabido "moverse" ha sacado una buena rentabilidad a su Plan de Pensiones. Ese ha sido mi caso y durante muchos años lo tuve en Fonditel hasta que esta gestora comenzó a fallar. Luego, en indexados en los principales índices bursátiles y también eligiendo la duración en la Renta Fija. Actualmente, donde ya casi NADIE da NADA por el ahorro más conservador, mí PPA me renta un 1,5% neto. Y lo tengo ahí porque no aspiro a ganar ni un "duro" más y porque es lo que "toca" con mi edad.

El problema de los Planes de Pensiones es su fiscalidad y la "inmovilización" que tiene el dinero que se coloca ahí. Luego, si aportan más o menos rendimientos o tienen mayores o menores comisiones es una simple cuestión de buscar y de tener unos mínimos conocimientos financieros.

En otras palabras: menos "ludismo" y más ponerse con las cosas de "comer"...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (10 Feb 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Si es que a veces pareceis nuevos.
> 
> LA motivación del gobierno por sacar esta ley proviene de los siguientes factores, que la banca y el gobierno han analizado en amor y compañía:
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo.

Perfectamente explicado para el ignorante. De todos modos, no será tan tonto el españolito medio cuando tú mismo señalas que estamos a la cola en contratación de estos timos.

Solo señalar que, como expliqué en mi post, me adherí al plan de pensiones de la empresa porque ella ponía diez veces más que yo todos los meses. Hace mucho que estoy fuera, pero recuerdo que yo aportaba 9 euros. Tengo que revisarlo porque me he olvidado totalmente de él por darlo por perdido. 

Además, a mí me importa un carajo lo que vaya a ocurrir dentro de diez años.

Será una tara psicológica,supongo.


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2018)

En Españistán los planes de pensiones no son un producto demasiado relevante por la sencilla razón que en este país los que teóricamente podrían contratarlos (salarios medios/altos), tienen o suelen tener bases de cotización altas y teóricos retiros elevados.

El cotizante medio o bajo, subsiste a base de precariedad, temporalidad laboral, media jornada, o tirando uno de los miembros familiares del resto...

Para meter 10€ al mes en un plan de pensiones, mejor irse de cañas con ellos (que tampoco se va a emborrachar el susodicho)

Tenemos que ver que el salario medio español estimado es de unos 1850€...realmente esa cifra desde mi punto de vista es muy generosa, pues al promediar grandes salarios, frente al salario base 825€, este sube rápidamente.

ejemplo:

9 cobran salario base
1 directivo cobra 10K €

media ponderada: 1742€

¿Parece bonito verdad?...pues esa es la sencilla razón de ese salario medio tan aparentemente atractivo que se toma como base. (pesad que hay directivos con salarios de 50K € mes y más)

Yo creo que el salario medio anda más cerca de los 1000€ que de los 1500€

en consecuencia, y volviendo al tema, de esos salarios y tras restar los gastos comunes, es prácticamente imposible detraer una cantidad decente para financiar un plan de pensiones privado.

Luego...añadiría y apoyaría al 100% lo comentado por el forero *"kikepm"*

Mejor dejar la pasta en una acción "testada" tipo "endesa" con dividendo anual 6%, y no meter la pasta en una gestora que sabe dios que hace con ella.


----------



## kikepm (10 Feb 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo.
> 
> Perfectamente explicado para el ignorante. De todos modos, no será tan tonto el españolito medio cuando tú mismo señalas que estamos a la cola en contratación de estos timos.



No se que decirte, en mi opinión el español de a pie es un esclavo caracterizado por desear que los poderosos jodan a su vecino de enfrente, por encima de desear él mismo emanciparse del poder que le oprime.

Lo que pasa es que tanto va el cántaro a la fuente, y este el cántaro son los supuestos planes de pensiones, por llamarlos de alguna forma, y la fuente son las décadas de miserables rentabilidades.

Pero si, hasta los tontos terminan por aprender en el largo plazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# kikepm: ¿Qué los tontos aprenden a largo plazo? Vamos a ver estas "perlas":

- "Un vaso es un vaso y un plato es un plato".

- "Como decía Galileo, el movimiento siempre se acelera cuando se va a detener".

- "Lo más importante que se puede hacer por vosotros es lo que vosotros podéis hacer por vosotros".

- "Por las carreteras tienen que ir coches y de los aeropuertos tienen que salir aviones".

Bien, ese "portento" lleva la "leche" en la Política española y, además, gobernando el país en los últimos años... Encima, parece que es el "alumno adelantado" dentro del PP, y esta "maravilla" de última generación ha sido votado por millones que ya no son "tontos" por lo que sugieres en tu comentario. SÍ, hombre, si ya sé que lo orientabas hacia otros derroteros, pero es que en el fondo, amigo mío, el PROBLEMA es la gente y su capacidad para permanecer dentro del BORREGUISMO PERMANENTE. 

Bueno, siguiendo con la ESTAFA que suponen los Planes de Pensiones apuntar lo siguiente para aquellos que los desconocen y todavía dudan sobre si es conveniente o no su contratación:

- Las prestaciones del Plan de Pensiones tributan como rendimientos de trabajo en la Declaración de la Renta y eso puede suponer un buen palo en el IRPF...

- Las prestaciones que se cobran en forma de renta a partir de los 1500 Euros ya entran como SEGUNDO PAGADOR.

- Casi siempre que hay un segundo pagador de por medio casi siempre es obligatorio declarar y con resultado negativo.

En fin, creo que por mi parte ya está todo dicho sobre el tema de los Planes de Pensiones y aquellos que nos leen pueden sacar sus oportunas conclusiones.

# paketazo: Eso del "sueldo medio" me suena a algo "etéreo"... Efectivamente, la "fórmula" para calcularlo debe ser como tú comentas, pero claro después uno ve su empresa y los sectores asociados y los "números" no salen...

Hoy, en España, en el sector PRIVADO, hay una amplia capa de gente trabajando en una horquilla que va desde los 800 a 1200 Euros. A partir de ahí, ya entran determinadas categorías profesionales que pueden incrementar ese salario medio, pero lo que yo he constatado en los últimos años es una caída brutal en los salarios. Un simple ejemplo: en mi empresa, una misma categoría profesional puede tener una diferencia de hasta 500 Euros... ¿Cómo es eso? Pues, uno lleva muchos años desarrollando su profesión y bien por cuanto sigue con su plaza y el otro lleva pocos años en la empresa... Eso, que se está intentando corregir de alguna manera en mi empresa, es el "pan nuestro" de cada día en buena parte del país e insisto que especialmente en el sector PRIVADO, aunque en el público también hay sus cosas...

paketazo, hace ya mucho tiempo que dejo de existir la "seguridad" en cualquier cosa que esté asociada a la Bolsa. En su momento, las Eléctricas, al igual que las Matildes, eran una de las mejores formas de ahorrar de forma conservadora, pero si te cambio Endesa por la alemana E.ON ¿sigues pensando lo mismo? Ya sabes lo que le pasó a esta acción después de lo de Fukushima...

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (11 Feb 2018)

Hay algo que me mosquea y espero que solo sea una coincidencia, yo no entiendo mucho de análisis técnico, ni creo en ello, a pesar de haber hecho mis pinitos allá por 2011 en el SP500.

Hoy que me sobraba tiempo, me ha dado por superponer las gráficas de 20 años en USD de oro y plata y he observado la correlación de subidas y bajadas bastante proporcionadas entre sí.

Lo curioso es que después he superpuesto encima de ellas la del bitcoin, sólo que en lugar de 20 años, es una gráfica de 9 últimos meses y es prácticamente clavada a la gráfica de la plata, por lo que intuyo que se podría saber más o menos el camino que seguiría el oro y la plata si nos fijamos en el itinerario que seguirá el bitcoin en los próximos 2 o 3 meses. 

Todo esto lo expongo porque me ha impactado ver la similitud entre el recorrido de la plata y el bitcoin a pesar del reescalado temporal existente en este montaje que he realizado (plata 20 años vs Bitcoin 9 meses).

Entiendo que puede ser una solemne chorrada, pero aquí lo hago constar por si algún entendido en análisis pudiera desarrollarlo, ya que a mi entender, el patrón es prácticamente idéntico teniendo en cuenta que sus rangos temporales son bastantes diferentes. En resumen, el Btc ha seguido un patrón bastante similar a la plata pero a una velocidad x26.

Línea gris = plata
Línea amarilla = oro
Línea verde/azul = Btc







También es curioso observar cómo se va abriendo el canal existente entre la plata y el oro según se avanza en el tiempo, a excepción del momento en el que la plata alcanza máximos.


----------



## besto (11 Feb 2018)

Creo que el oro puede tener buen comportamiento este año. Ahora está en un canal bajista a corto pero cuando se de la vuelta tiene un triple techo con una cuña que si la rompe podría ser el disparo definitivo para una quinta onda de elliot que lo lleve por encima de 2500 dolares en unos 2 años. 
Este escenario encajaría bien con un escenario bajista para bolsa y mercados de renta fija.







---------- Post added 11-feb-2018 at 16:21 ----------




paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hoy que me sobraba tiempo, me ha dado por superponer las gráficas de 20 años en USD de oro y plata y he observado la correlación de subidas y bajadas bastante proporcionadas entre sí.
> 
> Lo curioso es que después he superpuesto encima de ellas la del bitcoin, sólo que en lugar de 20 años, es una gráfica de 9 últimos meses y es prácticamente clavada a la gráfica de la plata, por lo que intuyo que se podría saber más o menos el camino que seguiría el oro y la plata si nos fijamos en el itinerario que seguirá el bitcoin en los próximos 2 o 3 meses.
> 
> Todo esto lo expongo porque me ha impactado ver la similitud entre el recorrido de la plata y el bitcoin a pesar del reescalado temporal existente en este montaje que he realizado (plata 20 años vs Bitcoin 9 meses)...



Se parecen porque los giros estan sucediendo en niveles fibbo en ambos casos.


----------



## xavik (11 Feb 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Hay algo que me mosquea y espero que solo sea una coincidencia, yo no entiendo mucho de análisis técnico, ni creo en ello, a pesar de haber hecho mis pinitos allá por 2011 en el SP500.
> 
> Hoy que me sobraba tiempo, me ha dado por superponer las gráficas de 20 años en USD de oro y plata y he observado la correlación de subidas y bajadas bastante proporcionadas entre sí.



En mi opinión son similares porque lo que está cambiando de valor realmente es el dolar en el que están medidos sus precios.

La plata ha caido algo más porque es más facil de obtener como producto secundario de otros procesos y esta producción se ha disparado (aunque al haber también menos oferta total, en tiempos de subida puede aumentar más).


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto *fernando*, el inciso de Endesa, es solo eso, una opinión que aporto como contrapunto a delegar nuestro dinero en un plan de pensiones, o un simple fondo de inversión que realmente no sigamos ni conozcamos.

Endesa, Enagas, BME o cualquier empresa con un retorno en forma de dividendos superior al 4,5% anual es muy atractivo, sobre todo si se sabe operar en los mercados, y se logra tener éxito en una posición de entrada de largo plazo.

Quiero decir con esto, que si por ejemplo logramos comprar BME en un escenario bajista en los entornos de 18€, el retorno vía dividendo si no se deterioran sus fundamentales en demasía, rondará el 8%.

Otra cosa diferente es si compramos en pleno auge bursátil la misma acción a 40€, ya que por mucho retorno vía dividendo que tengamos será un caramelo insípido a medio o largo plazo.

El dinero cuesta ganarlo (al menos a mi), y por consiguiente debemos de intentar que este trabaje para nosotros en la medida de lo posible.

Un plan de pensiones como bien indicas, puede incluso resultar en un calvario impositivo.

Creo que muchos de los que andamos por aquí no tenemos dudas si nos preguntan:

¿que prefiere Vd gastarse el equivalente en un soberano al mes en ese soberano o en un fondo de pensiones?


A quién le sobre la pasta, realmente dispondrá de multitud de opciones, pero un mil eurista ha de calcular muy mucho sus opciones de ahorro.

Yo a quién me pregunte, no le puedo decir que meta su pasta en un fondo de pensiones sin haberme leído muy bien antes la letra pequeña...y aún así, seguiré sin fiarme.

Meterlo en Endesa, tampoco es santo de mi devoción, pero si logramos pillar un momento bajo del precio de largo plazo, y los fundamentales se mantiene...sí, creo que podría ser una opción decentilla para un ahorrador con capacidad escasa de acumular cash.

un saludo, y gracias por comentar.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Recordando al submarino argentino ARA San Juan...

El submarino ARA San Juan tenía la orden de espiar a barcos y aviones británicos

Saludos.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> En Españistán los planes de pensiones no son un producto demasiado relevante por la sencilla razón que en este país los que teóricamente podrían contratarlos (salarios medios/altos), tienen o suelen tener bases de cotización altas y teóricos retiros elevados.
> 
> El cotizante medio o bajo, subsiste a base de precariedad, temporalidad laboral, media jornada, o tirando uno de los miembros familiares del resto...
> 
> ...



Es que el dato relevante en cuanto a salarios, JAMÁS es la media. Por mucho que nuestros Mass Mierda sólo hablen de ello. 

El valor que te da la realidad de la situación, es el salario moda, o salario más repetido.
Ese sí que es un auténtico termómetro de la situación, que lo aleja de las pretendidas medias que nos vomitan los periolistos.

En España, el salario medio, tan cacareado por los medios, es de 23.106 euros año brutos, 1925 euros brutos al mes (datos del 2015).Recordemos que aquí entran los salarios de Cara Pony Ramos, el independentista Piqué, o los consejeros delegados del Putibex 35, que tiran los salarios medios para arriba.

Pero al llegar al salario moda, al más repetido...ay ay ay, como cambia la cosa...16.490 euros, 1.374 euros, 600 euros menos que esas magníficas medias...recordemos que la estadística es esa gran ciencia que dice que si yo me como un pollo, y un tipo no come ninguno en Venezuela, los dos nos hemos comido medio pollo.

Y esos datos son de 2015, que son los que tengo a mano. Probablemente en 2018, los salarios han bajado aún más, debido a la situación económica, por lo que el salario medio lo mismo ha aumentado, con esos super contratos futboleros o empresariales...pero el salario más repetido probablemente sea incluso más bajo que esos 16.490 euros brutos. 

Con esos datos, quién coño va a dejarse engañar por los planes de pensiones?? Si no hay dinero...aunque las masas estén aborregadas y quieran.


----------



## frisch (12 Feb 2018)

En más de una ocasión lo he comentado y recuerdo que Fernando contestó a uno de mis comentarios.

¿Qué está pasando en Portugal?

El país vecino entre los vecinos y del que en la prensa española sólo se hace mención cuando en el verano hay incendios forestales... ¡ Que país de pandereta España con su Constitución y parafernalias varias como la de estar en el puesto 58 del ranking del World Economic Forum en independencia judicial por detrás de Tajikistan, Azerbaijan, Malta. Indonesia, India, Cabo Verde, Kenia, Lituania y Botswana (sí el de los elefantes) !

Pues resulta que en Portugal (de la que gracias a los democráticos y plurirespetuosos medios de comunicación públicos españoles más toda la retahíla de medios privados subvencionados y paniaguados, raudos y veloces en defender la Constitución que nos la metieron con embudo desde el Valle de los Caídos, no sabemos nada - nunca hubo en Europa tanto menosprecio mediático por un país tan vecino como lo es Portugal de España) ... resulta que en Portugal, además de subir las pensiones de acuerdo con el índice de inflación (1,5%), a partir de septiembre subirán entre 6 y 10 euros mensuales.

En Alemania, subirán entre el 1,9% y el 3,6%.

Y ¿En España? La España tan ufana de su Constitución modélica defensora del bienestar social de todos los españoles ¿Qué?

Nada. O ya no los contarán los Bárcenas, los Granados, las Aguirres, las Cifuentes, a cuentagotas y en función de que el Albertito Rivera vaya tomando posiciones en esa jugada maestra para el IBEX35 de decirles a los de la paloma, quítate tú para seguir poniéndome yo (vía el mutante Albertito).

Yo soy de nacionalidad sueca y, la verdad, si fuera español, me daría de baja.


----------



## bertok (12 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Cierto *fernando*, el inciso de Endesa, es solo eso, una opinión que aporto como contrapunto a delegar nuestro dinero en un plan de pensiones, o un simple fondo de inversión que realmente no sigamos ni conozcamos.
> 
> Endesa, Enagas, BME o cualquier empresa con un retorno en forma de dividendos superior al 4,5% anual es muy atractivo, sobre todo si se sabe operar en los mercados, y se logra tener éxito en una posición de entrada de largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Materias primas.

Las veo por las nubes y llegarán a la estratosfera salvo que los gusanos dejen caer por el motivo que quieran a la economía USA en una recesión.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# bertok: Ya veremos... Precisamente, ayer edité en mi Blog de Rankia un artículo que va en esa dirección: que las élites usanas puedan provocar una nueva Recesión.

Y dejo esto...

- Huge Market Correction Update & Silver Price Trend - SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo un interesante artículo. NO es quedéis sólo con la primera parte del mismo y profundizar en el mismo, ya que en la segunda parte NO trata sobre el BitCoin, y SÍ que entra en la denuncia efectuada por Paul Craig Roberts y su equipo sobre la casi segura intervención de la FED para evitar los desplomes en Wall Street de los últimos días...

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...bujas-economicas-que-amenazan-al-mundo-entero

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (13 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> que entra en la denuncia efectuada por Paul Craig Roberts y su equipo sobre la casi segura intervención de la FED para evitar los desplomes en Wall Street de los últimos días...
> 
> Saludos.



Este articulo me aporta la pieza del puzzle que me faltaba en el escenario de las manipulaciones:

Cuando por ejemplo, la FED interviene, los grandes operadores son capaces de detectar esa intervención y cuando lo hacen prefieren aprovechar esa información para utilizarla en su beneficio y sacarle tajada, en lugar de meterse en denuncias inútiles que sólo les van a generar perdidas de tiempo y dinero. 

Estas actuaciones de los grandes operadores además, multiplican el efecto de la intervención original. Por lo que la FED tampoco esconde sus operaciones más de lo imprescindible.

Como siempre win-win entre los poderosos y los demás a pringar.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2018)

Bueno, oinoko, ¿cuántas "pruebas" no hemos tenido hasta ahora de la manipulación de los mercados? Lo que sucede es que en esta ocasión Paul Craig Roberts ha apuntado a la "línea de flotación": a la FED... dejándola desnuda y al descubierto.

Y, además. es que Paul Craig Roberts es "alguien"... No en vano fue Subsecretario del Tesoro en la Administración Reegan y tiene un enorme prestigio en los EE.UU.

En fin, oinoko, podemos deducir también quién está detrás o apoya a quienes "funden" en días determinados a los MPs, especialmente al Oro e imagino que también a la Plata por razones que muchos no ven...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (13 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo un interesante artículo. NO es quedéis sólo con la primera parte del mismo y profundizar en el mismo, ya que en la segunda parte NO trata sobre el BitCoin, y SÍ que entra en la denuncia efectuada por Paul Craig Roberts y su equipo sobre la casi segura intervención de la FED para evitar los desplomes en Wall Street de los últimos días...
> 
> - http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...bujas-economicas-que-amenazan-al-mundo-entero
> 
> Saludos.



Es obvio que la FED intervino (como siempre a final de jornada) por medio del PPT (Plunge Protection Fund).

En el inicio de la jornada el SP perdía exactamente 666 puntos (curiosa la casualidad) y al final de la jornada la FED lo compraba todo. Al día siguiente, el SP perdía 1000 puntos y también, al final de la jornada, la FED lo compraba todo.

Claro, la pregunta del millón es ¿hasta cuándo la FED puede ir comprando in extremis, al final de jornada (tirando de impresora)?

Pues, la verdad, no se sabe (o por lo menos yo).

Lo que está claro es que los gestores de los Hedge Funds y los Planes de Pensiones del País sin Nombre han visto las puertas del infierno.

¿Cuándo la próxima?

No se sabe.

¿Podrá la FED salvar in extremis a 15 minutos de cerrar la sesión salvar los papeles imprimiendo papeles?

Hombre, algún día se acabará la tinta ¿no?


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2018)

Hola, frisch: Por supuesto que algún día se le acabará la tinta de la "impresora" a la FED. Tampoco es que solo hayan intervenido ahora y me imagino quién estaba detrás de la popular "mano de Dios" que solía salvar a Wall Street en los últimos tramos de su sesión... Lo que pasa es que Paul Craig Roberts ha demostrado lo que algunos -muchos- sospechábamos.

En lo personal, pienso que la FED está intentando ganar "tiempo", ya que los indicadores macro de los EE.UU. están indicando "sobrecalentamiento" en la Economía, de manera que es factible que "manos fuertes" hayan abierto importantes posiciones bajistas, mientras se está produciendo una clara distribución en los mercados.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## bertok (13 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # bertok: Ya veremos... Precisamente, ayer edité en mi Blog de Rankia un artículo que va en esa dirección: que las élites usanas puedan provocar una nueva Recesión.
> 
> ...



Cuál es tu blog en Rankia?

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 21:27 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo un interesante artículo. NO es quedéis sólo con la primera parte del mismo y profundizar en el mismo, ya que en la segunda parte NO trata sobre el BitCoin, y SÍ que entra en la denuncia efectuada por Paul Craig Roberts y su equipo sobre la casi segura intervención de la FED para evitar los desplomes en Wall Street de los últimos días...
> 
> - http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...bujas-economicas-que-amenazan-al-mundo-entero
> 
> Saludos.



Fue la FED la que puso de relieve el concepto de "efecto riqueza".

Que manejan las cotizaciones y las manipulan no se le escapa a nadie.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 21:36 ----------




oinoko dijo:


> Este articulo me aporta la pieza del puzzle que me faltaba en el escenario de las manipulaciones:
> 
> Cuando por ejemplo, la FED interviene, los grandes operadores son capaces de detectar esa intervención y cuando lo hacen prefieren aprovechar esa información para utilizarla en su beneficio y sacarle tajada, en lugar de meterse en denuncias inútiles que sólo les van a generar perdidas de tiempo y dinero.
> 
> ...



Te elevo la apuesta.

No creo que los grandes operadores detecten el movimiento de la FED y saquen ventaja de ello.

Creo que están perfectamente coordinados.

Al fin y al cabo unos sin otros no existirían.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 21:38 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Es obvio que la FED intervino (como siempre a final de jornada) por medio del PPT (Plunge Protection Fund).
> 
> En el inicio de la jornada el SP perdía exactamente 666 puntos (curiosa la casualidad) y al final de la jornada la FED lo compraba todo. Al día siguiente, el SP perdía 1000 puntos y también, al final de la jornada, la FED lo compraba todo.
> 
> ...



La FED puede crear el entorno que necesite para que el cierre sea el que ellos quieran. Lo hicieron decenas de veces durante las recuperaciones de haces unos años.

La economía usana va detrás de la bolsa usana. No dejarán que se les vaya de las manos.

Lo que aprendieron de la crisis fue principalmente a manipular los mercados. Más que nunca.


----------



## BRAXTON (13 Feb 2018)

Eppur....

Que hable la viejita y nos ilumine...los bits inyectados por la FED no alimentan nuestras siderurgias, ni mueven nuestros automoviles.

La realidad fisica del planeta y la lucha por los recursos precipitaran el final del capitalismo.

Nine Reasons Why Globalization Can


----------



## bertok (14 Feb 2018)

******* dijo:


> Eppur....
> 
> Que hable la viejita y nos ilumine...los bits inyectados por la FED no alimentan nuestras siderurgias, ni mueven nuestros automobiles.
> 
> ...



Como cualquier modelo económico, terminará colapsando.

Pero antes le quedan décadas para parasitar Asia y posteriormente África.

Occidente paga el pato en forma de transferencia de riqueza hacia los nuevos trabajadores asiáticos y africanos en busca del poder consumista.

Y los asesinos al mando de la nave, no lo olvides.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# bertok: Aquí te dejo enlazado el artículo al que me referí y que está dentro de mí Blog en Rankia y así ya sabes dónde localizarme por allí. Es un Blog que tiene mucho éxito y tiene contenidos muy interesantes como podrás comprobar.

- Lo que el mercado no puede decirnos sobre la próxima recesión en los Estados Unidos - Rankia

bertok, ya has visto a quién han puesto al frente de la FED: Jerome Powell NO es economista y eso creo que es la primera vez que sucede al frente de esa "institución"... Ya sé que eso tiene una importancia relativa, pero ahora, precisamente ahora que se tiene que ser muy cuidadoso al mover las "fichas" dentro del círculo monetario mundial... Por eso mismo, te vuelvo a recomendar el artículo que te enlazo de mí Blog.

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Es muy interesante el artículo que aportas y ahora no tengo tiempo para leerlo con detenimiento y esta noche le dedicaré el tiempo que merece. Si se presta a ello, ya haré un comentario al respecto.

Y dejo un artículo que me ha resultado interesante. Hacia tiempo que no leía a alguien que tuviera en mente esos 6000 puntos que yo veo en el Ibex-35...

- Tipos de interés y crash bursátil

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (14 Feb 2018)

Vaya, parece que encauzan el ciclo y regresa la inflación.

Los gusanos la tienen encima.

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 15:39 ----------

Y después de todos los movimientos de los mercados mundiales los últimos 2 meses, el oro está pegado a máximos de mucho tiempo.


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Feb 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya, parece que encauzan el ciclo y regresa la inflación.
> 
> Los gusanos la tienen encima.
> 
> ...



El oro sí, pero la plata ahí sigue en la mierda.

Esto de la plata es incomprensible.

¿Pero no quedamos que estaba escasa y que se la ponían a los misiles?

Parece ser que lo cierto es que solo se utiliza para las placas de las jubilaciones.

Por lo menos las mineras están de subidón hoy después de no parar de darnos disgustos desde que se acabaron las navidades.


----------



## bertok (14 Feb 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El oro sí, pero la plata ahí sigue en la mierda.
> 
> Esto de la plata es incomprensible.
> 
> ...



La plata es un mercado más pequeño que el del oro.

Además Morgan tiene patente de corso para manipular el mercado. Básicamente es suyo y cierra la cotización que se le pone en los huevos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesantes gráficos... Y con el tiempo algunos nos vamos a reír mucho.

- Hotflation Sparks Gold Surge, Dollar Purge, Stock Splurge | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesantes gráficos... Y con el tiempo algunos nos vamos a reír mucho.
> 
> - Hotflation Sparks Gold Surge, Dollar Purge, Stock Splurge | Zero Hedge
> 
> Saludos.



Se oro se va a 1.500$/oz en primavera. Con algo de fortuna en este ciclo volveremos a ver máximos en 1.900$/oz


----------



## Most (15 Feb 2018)

Buenos días.

No me cansaré de decir que los gráficos son para entretenerse, son para el "papel".
El/la que vaya a comprar oro, ha de tener en cuenta para qué fin lo compra.

1- Si usted compra Mp's para enriquecerse, *se equivoca de facto*. Busque otra inversión.
2- Los Mp's están divididos en los de verdad (físico en mano) y el papel (más falso que un billete de madera).
3- Si usted compra Mp's, hágase un favor y no mire la cotización, sólo conseguirá que le hierva la sangre.
4- La compra de Mp's es una cultura, es casi como una religión, porque se basa en la creencia de que los metales, con historia milenaria, han soportado toda clase de calamidades financieras y se han erigido como el ÚNICO dinero real, el ÚNICO dinero que ha perdurado. Todas las monedas fiduciarias han perecido.

...

Los mercados están ultramanipulados, eso lo sabemos todos, por lo tanto, ¿para qué intentar especular con lo que puede suceder?, ¿no es cuanto ni menos absurdo jugar con cartas marcadas y sabiendo que las reglas del juego van cambiando a gusto del dueño de la baraja?.

Por lo tanto, si me aceptan el consejo, inviertan sólo el capital que puedan permitirse tener inmovilizado por mucho tiempo y *olvídense del metal*, sigan con sus vidas sin agriarse la sangre y no pierdan el tiempo estudiando gráficas, no sirve de nada.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bohemian (15 Feb 2018)

Most dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No me cansaré de decir que los gráficos son para entretenerse, son para el "papel".
> El/la que vaya a comprar oro, ha de tener en cuenta para qué fin lo compra.
> ...



En efecto, los MPs sólo sirven como reserva y patrimonio propio familiar con el único fin de que cuando estalle la burbuja del dinero FIAT se vuelva de nuevo al patrón oro. El oro y la plata pueden ser dos grandes fuentes de intercambio entre personas, además de que pasaría a ser un mercado menos inflacionista y cambiarían ciertos aspectos en la sociedad e incluso mejoraría el nivel de vida.

La plata y el oro subirán de precio, en cuanto a las gráficas, bueno no hay que hacerles demasiado caso ya que sólo son contratos de compra/venta que sólo sirven para limpiarse el culo a los especuladores. Esos especuladores son sin duda defensores del dinero papel fiduiciario para hacerse ricos rápidamente. 

En mi casa siempre hemos comprado plata, aunque ahora estaba pensando que con el pequeño superávit mensual de ahorros compre monedas de oro a baja escala para ir teniendo algo cuando ésto se acabe, porque sin duda la deuda es impagable y acabará por cerrar éste ciclo de QE y de mierdas varias virtuales.


----------



## FranMen (15 Feb 2018)

Most dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No me cansaré de decir que los gráficos son para entretenerse, son para el "papel".
> El/la que vaya a comprar oro, ha de tener en cuenta para qué fin lo compra.
> ...



Resumiendo: los MPs no están para enriquecerse sino para no arruinarse


----------



## Bohemian (15 Feb 2018)

¿Alguien que tenga confianza con la plata física? ¿Se especula que la plata podría llegar a entorno los 100 dólares en corto-medio plazo? Y unos 1000 a largo...? Imaginad el oro... tendrá un valor incalculable.


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Feb 2018)

No amigo...yo soy de los que afirman sin rubor que sera la plata la que multiplique x100 o x1000 su valor...su recorrido sera mucho mayor.

Vamos sin prisa pero sin pausa a una unica moneda mundial...y la moneda sera de plata.


----------



## Bohemian (15 Feb 2018)

******* dijo:


> No amigo...yo soy de los que afirman sin rubor que sera la plata la que multiplique x100 o x1000 su valor...su recorrido sera mucho mayor.
> 
> Vamos sin prisa pero sin pausa a una unica moneda mundial...y la moneda sera de plata.



Lo hará, estoy seguro de que lo hará, además su sinfín de aplicaciones hace que la plata sea tan jugosa para ciertos tipos de indústria, con lo cual quién sabe si de aquí a 2020 esté ya por los 100$. Las mineras van a quebrar y no las juniors sino las grandes mineras, sólo hay que ver las estadísticas y darse cuenta que les queda poco. 

Es ahora o nunca la compra de plata. Está asequible y además, ya puestos, hay que comprar en grandes cantidades(mejor monedas de 1oz), suponiendo que quebrará antes de tiempo el dinero FIAT debido a las grandes inyecciones de QE...


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2018)

Y si el futuro patrón mundial no es ni de oro ni de plata?

Y encima no se puede comer )))


----------



## paketazo (15 Feb 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Y si el futuro patrón mundial no es ni de oro ni de plata?
> 
> Y encima no se puede comer )))



Me atrae mucho el ahorro protección en metales, pero he de admitir, que lo que se plantea de precios disparados en plata y oro solo sucederán si el $ deja de ser una moneda de referencia...y no solo el $, si no cualquier referente fiat.

demás, como se ha comentado cienes de veces, si la plata o el oro hacen un 100X, tened por seguro que no podréis comprar con el cambio a fiat más bienes y servicios que hoy, ya que no será el oro o la plata lo que habrá subido, si no el papel tintado lo que se habrá depreciado.

Los gráficos ahora mismo pintan bien, lo dije en noviembre y seguro me coma el owned, pero veo al oro escalando todo el año en busca de ATH, y la plata, para mi es una incógnita, pero está elaborando una cuña que romperá más pronto que tarde, y si el oro sube, no tengáis dudas de que la plata lo hará de modo apalancado respecto al oro...quizá en la proporción 1 a 2,5% al menos.


Veo a la plata en la zona de 40$ a medio plazo si se cumple la "profecía", y el oro rondando los 1700$/2000$, pero para llegar ahí sabemos lo que ha de suceder.

Renta variable abajo en tendencia largoplacista, y tipos de interés sin "interés"...el $ se deprecia Vs €, pero eso no les funcionará eternamente...ojo a este dato por que nos acercamos al limite de esta depreciación, dudo que se ven los 1,30$/€

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (15 Feb 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Me atrae mucho el ahorro protección en metales, pero he de admitir, que lo que se plantea de precios disparados en plata y oro solo sucederán si el $ deja de ser una moneda de referencia...y no solo el $, si no cualquier referente fiat.
> 
> demás, como se ha comentado cienes de veces, si la plata o el oro hacen un 100X, tened por seguro que no podréis comprar con el cambio a fiat más bienes y servicios que hoy, ya que no será el oro o la plata lo que habrá subido, si no el papel tintado lo que se habrá depreciado.
> 
> ...



Yo no confío en que valgan para nada como patrón futuro. El FIAT superará nuestro ciclo vital.

En la discrepancia está la virtud y cada cual recogerá el fruto de sus decisiones. Así debiera ser.

Al final sólo es "dinero".


----------



## Most (15 Feb 2018)

Mi opinión es un batiburrillo de todas las de ustedes.
Para que un "patrón oro sea establecido" primero habría de apreciarse el oro una auténtica barbaridad.
Tengan en cuenta el volumen de transacciones diarias. ¿Cuanto dinero se mueve en las bolsas mundiales en activos en un sólo día? Ya no cuento derivados porque es una estafa completa, únicamente contando los activos "sólidos" el oro debería valer decenas de miles de € la onza para respaldar tanto activo.
Esa es una de las cosas que me hace despertar del sueño del patrón oro, pero hay muchas más que para que vamos a ennumerar, se han dicho mil veces.
Con una pieza de oro en la antigüa Roma un soldado podía vestirse de punta en blanco, hoy en día, con una onza de oro puedes hacer lo mismo. Esa es para mi la verdadera razón de invertir en oro.
Si por algún milagro, entre China y Rusia, consiguen establecer un tipo de mix entre patrón oro y cryptos, que es lo que yo vería más probable, podremos dar gracias por tener cubierto un poco de nuestro patrimonio, si no, es una herencia bonita para mi prole.

Edito: Además soy de los que piensa que EEUU no tiene un puñetero lingote auténtico en Fort Knox (si no lo digo reviento) y no creo que deje que se descubra el pastel sin presentar batalla así que... guerra al canto. 
Prefiero que mi oro siga valiendo poco que tener que vivir semejante barbaridad, además seguro que nos endosan un fusil y nos meten en primera línea de fuego. Jejeje.


----------



## Orooo (15 Feb 2018)

Most dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No me cansaré de decir que los gráficos son para entretenerse, son para el "papel".
> El/la que vaya a comprar oro, ha de tener en cuenta para qué fin lo compra.
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo.

Yo siempre pienso que medir el valor del oro en fiat es un error.


----------



## paraisofiscal (15 Feb 2018)

Opino que al patrón oro no lo van a dejar volver, al menos sin guerra mundial de por medio, porque Londres, Nueva York, Chicago, Etc... viven de bolsas y derivados que no cabrían dentro de un patrón oro por su enorme volumen, a no ser que este metal alcanzara un precio inasumible para la mayoría de mortales.

No caerá esa breva.

Creo que los efectos secundarios de tal evento serían enormes y aterradores.

Por lo tanto, por el poder que me confiere, exhorto al sistema mediante decreto universal a que haga que el precio de Oro ascienda a 2700 Eur/Oz. y la plata se fije en 67 Eur/oz.

Por falta de ilusión que no quede...


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Feb 2018)

Bohemian dijo:


> Lo hará, estoy seguro de que lo hará, además su sinfín de aplicaciones hace que la plata sea tan jugosa para ciertos tipos de indústria, con lo cual quién sabe si de aquí a 2020 esté ya por los 100$. Las mineras van a quebrar y no las juniors sino las grandes mineras, sólo hay que ver las estadísticas y darse cuenta que les queda poco.
> 
> Es ahora o nunca la compra de plata. Está asequible y además, ya puestos, hay que comprar en grandes cantidades(mejor monedas de 1oz), suponiendo que quebrará antes de tiempo el dinero FIAT debido a las grandes inyecciones de QE...



La plata a 100 pavos y las mineras quiebran.

Muy coherente.


----------



## BRAXTON (15 Feb 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Y si el futuro patrón mundial no es ni de oro ni de plata?
> 
> Y encima no se puede comer ) ))




El mundo habria dejado de ser el mundo...y eso es un imposible.
Se tiende a pensar que hoy en dia al desarrollo tecnologico ha acompañado un desarrollo social y etico equiparable...

Me temo que el hombre no ha cambiado para mejor...solo hay que ver cuantas, cuales y de que indole son las amenazas a nuestra supervivencia como especie.

Y hasta en las peores situaciones de hambruna y necesidad dejaron el oro y la plata de brillar.

Ademas Maese, tu tambien has leido las actas de la FED en las que habla del dinero de verdad...

---------- Post added 15-feb-2018 at 20:01 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Yo no confío en que valgan para nada como patrón futuro. El FIAT superará nuestro ciclo vital.
> 
> En la discrepancia está la virtud y cada cual recogerá el fruto de sus decisiones. Así debiera ser.
> 
> Al final sólo es "dinero".




Asi es....es un instrumento nunca un fin.


----------



## frisch (15 Feb 2018)

Most dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...



Te agradezco mucho tu comentario porque rompe con la norma. Va más allá, un pasito más allá de la norma.

La cuestión no es luchar contra los mercados (efectivamente los mercados están ultramanipulados luego luchar contra ellos es sencillamente un chiste, a menos que uno se llame, por ejemplo, Warren Buffet).

La cuestión es no dejarse tomar por un imbécil y proclamarlo a los cuatro vientos. Tener un punto de dignidad. No tener como objetivo dar "el pelotazo", actividad bien española entre las españolas, y gestionar su patrimonio, grande, mediano o pequeño con seny, sentido de la justicia y solidaridad.

¿Si ya tienes suficiente para qué quieres más?

Y si no tienes suficiente, lucha por tus derechos ... ciudadano.

---------- Post added 15-feb-2018 at 21:03 ----------




FranMen dijo:


> Resumiendo: los MPs no están para enriquecerse sino para no arruinarse



Por supuesto.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Most: Los gráficos tienen muchas utilidades, al menos para aquellos que nos dedicamos a estudiarlos y buscar determinadas "pautas" que suelen reproducirse en el tiempo... Por otro lado, en el caso de aquellos que solemos promediar nuestras compras de MPs, nos permiten encontrar puntos más o menos idóneos que abaratan nuestras operaciones.

# Bohemian: NO veo un nuevo Patrón Oro, al menos con el actual Sistema imperante en el mundo y meto en el mismo "saco" tanto a Occidente como a Oriente...

En cuanto a la Plata, ésta posee un enorme potencial, pero que alcance los "precios objetivos" que manejo le va a llevar su tiempo... ¿Cuánto? Ni pajolera idea... Yo sólo sé que sigo acumulando. Si me equivoco en mis "apreciaciones", otros que la "hereden" van a recibir un auténtico "Tesoro" porque hay algo que se llama Peak y se dará en la Plata, aunque quizás queden algunas pocas décadas por delante para que ello suceda.

# bertok: En ese escenario que has "dibujado", mejor tener MPs que no tenerlos... al menos, darían para comer durante un tiempo. El que fuera...

# paketazo: En determinadas situaciones, especialmente en las Hiperinflaciones, los MPs han multiplicado por mucho su valor y existen numerosas referencias históricas al respecto. Algunas de ellas ya comentadas en este hilo.

Sobre el par EUR/USD, recordarás que comenté que se verían los 1,25 más pronto que tarde... y fue así al poco tiempo. Bien, puestos a "mojarse", NO veo ningún "problema" para que se vean los 1,28, y a más largo plazo los 1,38...

Has de tener en cuenta de que los americanos tienen previsto desestabilizar toda la Economía mundial y eso conlleva otra vuelta a la Guerra de las Divisas... Bueno, al menos, eso es lo que opino ahora mismo.

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Llegará el momento en que el mundo dejará de ser mundo... para la Humanidad. Así que NO lo des por imposible.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2018)

Hola, paketazo: Leyendo las informaciones que tengo acumuladas, mira con lo que me encuentro...

- Currency War: Trump's Games Pose Threat to European Economy - SPIEGEL ONLINE

En línea con lo que te comentaba en mi anterior post...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2018)

Hola, paketazo: Mirando esos gráficos que colecciono, he comprobado que si el USD ha iniciado uno de sus largos períodos bajistas le quedaría un buen tramo para depreciarse... Piensa que esos períodos bajistas en el USD suelen tener un promedio de algo más de 10 años, pero en cualquier caso aún está por confirmar, pero diría que está en ello. Si fuera así, NO sería extraño que los máximos relativos en el Oro no tardarán en verse... Y es que el Oro reluce todavía más cuando el USD declina.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Feb 2018)

*Fernando* si el par €/$ pasa de 1.30 a favor de nuestra moneda, entenderé que "américa first" es la expresión "barata" del presidente que retomó la guerra de divisas para promocionar la exportación como bandera de su política monetaria.

El chart pinta mal para el $ frente al €, recordemos que hace nada se jugaba con la paridad y ahora ya va un 25% de escalada del €...moneda que se dió por "muerta" por muchos mass mierda cuando lo de brexit y otras falacias sensacionalistas.

La bajada del $ se acelera por momentos, y quizá, sean capaces de acercarla a las cotas de los 1,35$ como comenta el artículo que adjuntaste antes.

Veremos que hace China, pues también son especialistas en tirar su moneda...o Japón por poner algún ejemplo...nosotros los europeos somos más "integros" y preferimos que nos den a pelo y sin vaselina, aceptando lo que los manda mases de la FED nos impongan sin rechistar.

Buen momento para el oro sobre todo referenciado en $...pese a ello, creo que si salta por arriba de los 1400$, ganará también referenciado en € a medio plazo.



Por cierto adjunto esta tabla en tiempo real de las materias primas con varios referentes temporales.

Precios materias primas - Investing.com

A 3 años, por ejemplo el oro, gana un 13%, lo que nos da un retorno de un 4% anual aprox...más que un depósito y muchos dividendos de renta variable...para que el Sr Racional, haga sus números.

La plata con todo lo malo, sube un 3% a 3 años...un 1% anual...de nuevo por encima de cualquier depósito bancario o deuda a corto plazo.

Ahora veremos si toma el relevo y logra escalar con el € de referencia.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2018)

Hola, paketazo: Si el USD ha entrado en uno de sus ciclos bajistas de largo plazo, eso nos va a llevar a ver una fuerte revalorización en el Oro... 

Un mero ejemplo: En 2002, comenzó el último gran declive del USD y el Oro andaba alrededor de los $300 por Onza... Bien, cuando hizo suelo y comenzó a girarse fue alrededor del 2011... No hace falta decirte a qué precio andaba el Oro. Ahora calcula la revalorización interanual alcanzada.

Y luego algunos dicen que los gráficos no sirven para nada... Quizás, se refieran a la Especulación, pero yo los utilizó en otro sentido mucho más amplio y que me han ayudado a abrir los ojos hace ya muchos años. Lástima que no me hubiera dado por ellos mucho antes y me abría ahorrado muchas tonterías en materia de Ahorro/Inversión.

Bueno, paketazo, NO afirmo NADA todavía, por cuanto falta confirmación en si la caída del USD es la "buena" o no, pero dado el nivel que ya está adquiriendo podría estar en ello...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- The Federal Reserve broke the American economy | New York Post

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Empantanada, pero bien empantanada está la situación en Siria y ya veremos cómo evoluciona la situación. Da la sensación de que hay mucho interés en que el conflicto se propague a otros países. ¿Países interesados? Obviamente, los EE.UU. que fueron los que desestabilizaron primero esta región geográfica y parece que también Israel, Arabia Saudita y otros más...

- Russian Fighters Killed In Clash With US-Led Coalition Forces In Syria | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (17 Feb 2018)

Tres millones solo en enero???

Muchas horas de trabajo perdidas me parecen...si es asi la labor force yanki esta bien pero que bien jodida...

Alguien tiene la evolucion de las horas trabajadas de los States???

Y lo mas jodidamente increible, publican un aumento del empleo de 200.000 ...

Viva la contabilidad!!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2018)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Me he mirado las estadísticas del Departamento del Trabajo de los EE.UU.y son muy farragosas, aparte de que ya sabemos cómo las elaboran... Bien, me he ido a otro organismo que suele publicar unas estadísticas basadas en los datos "oficiales" y me he encontrado con un elemento "perturbador" y que cuestiona el dato del empleo americano que se dió: La semana laboral promedio para todos los empleados en las nóminas privadas no oficiales fue de 34,3 horas en Enero de 2018...

¿Qué nos dice ese dato? Marca el mismo mínimo alcanzado en Febrero y Marzo del pasado año 2017 y que indica que, efectivamente, se han perdido horas de trabajo... máxime si lo comparamos con las 34,5 horas del anterior mes de Diciembre. Luego el dato del empleo hay que cogerlo de aquella "manera", bueno ya sabes...

Saludos.


----------



## Bohemian (18 Feb 2018)

¿Fernando crees que habrá una crisis éste 2018(dentro de otra crisis)? ¿O Crespo se estará equivocando dando sus premoniciones? Parece ser que todo ésta yendo fatal a una subida de tipos de interés de una forma muy rápida por parte de la FED. Teniendo en cuenta que hay que tratar también la inflación de EE.UU de una forma positiva... ¿O negativa para los mercados?


----------



## BRAXTON (18 Feb 2018)

Tienes algun articulo de Crespo donde actualice su prevision para 2018??

Si no te importa ponerlo aquí...muchisimas gracias!


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Bohemian: Es conocido en este hilo que tengo una visión MUY NEGATIVA para el trienio 2018-2020 y eso hace años que lo vengo comentando, de manera que en este 2018 se ha iniciado de acuerdo a mi "teoría" el "principio" y el "final" -el que sea...- se verá en el 2020. A partir de ahí, ya veremos qué pasa, vamos si llegamos hasta ahí y también en qué "condiciones"...

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Te dejo lo que publicó el pasado mes Juan Ignacio Crespo. Es un analista al que sigo desde hace años.

- 2018: EL AÑO EN QUE PARECE QUE TODO ESTÁ MÁS QUE MADURO en Finect

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- La factura de salir del déficit excesivo: más ajustes para cuadrar los 30.000 millones

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Feb 2018)

yo ya confio en que mis oz. sean mi futura pensión...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2018)

# El hombre dubitativo: Pues a este paso, y según la edad que tengas, es lo más probable. Quizás, más de uno debería plantearse tener "algo" en MPs FÍSICOS y más en el larguísimo plazo.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (19 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # El hombre dubitativo: Pues a este paso, y según la edad que tengas, es lo más probable. Quizás, más de uno debería plantearse tener "algo" en MPs FÍSICOS y más en el larguísimo plazo.
> 
> Saludos.



Ese es exactamente mi plan. Tenerlas para mi jubilacion, unos 25-30 años.
Aparte me lo tomo como un metodo de ahorro de mis pagas extras (muy bueno por cierto)


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Feb 2018)

Sera el momento del cambio de ciclo?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # El hombre dubitativo: Pues a este paso, y según la edad que tengas, es lo más probable. Quizás, más de uno debería plantearse tener "algo" en MPs FÍSICOS y más en el larguísimo plazo.
> 
> Saludos.



50 años y subiendo...8:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2018)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Dada tu edad, y también para los más jóvenes, aconsejaría también poseer Plata. Ahora está muy asequible y con los años podría dar muy buenos rendimientos.

Y ya que cito la Plata, os dejo un artículo que gustará a los más "plateros"...

- Do Like JPMorgan's Doing, Buy Silver

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2018)

# Santiagohill: El título del hilo es lo suficientemente "explicativo", es decir que nos interesan los MPs, tanto el Oro como la Plata. Respecto a las criptomonedas ya existen suficientes hilos en el foro y aquí NO es el mejor lugar para tratarlas.

No sé el "motivo" -si es que lo hay...- pero la mayoría de los "metaleros" NO gustan o creen en esas "monedas" o lo que sean, aunque también hay notables excepciones y que andan por los dos "caminos"...

En fin, como digo siempre, que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que considere oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## Most (21 Feb 2018)

Santiagohill dijo:


> hola compañeros, yo soy un viejo inversor del oro y creo que este activo es muy seguro, sin embargo he decidido investigar del nuevo mundo de las criptomonedas. ustedes que mercado prefieren?



Buenos días Sr/a Santiagohill.

Como le comenta el sr. Fernandojcj, hay un hilo específico para cryptos en éste mismo foro de bolsa e inversiones.

La mayoría de nosotros, como "metaleros", confiamos en activos tangibles y quizás sea eso lo que atrae a la mayoría en primera instancia hacia los Mps.
Luego, una vez llevas un tiempo "estudiando" las bondades y defectos de los mismos, o los apartas de tu portfolio o los conviertes en la base del mismo.

Pienso que son dos cosas antagónicas los Mps y las cryptos, dado que una es una cobertura y la otra un vehículo especulativo, un juego de azar sin mas.
Subliminalmente han intentado desde su creación hacernos creer que el Btc por ejemplo es el oro 2.0, pintándolo de dorado, señalando su escasez, colocándolo al lado de lingotes... todo para que pensemos que es igual, pero nada más lejos de la realidad.

Por eso, si se quiere proteger patrimonio, uno se debe decantar por una serie de productos y si se desea especular o "jugar" con el dinero, en otros.

Un saludo.


----------



## oinoko (21 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Santiagohill: El título del hilo es lo suficientemente "explicativo"............



fernando, Most, *Don´t feed the trolls *

Santiagohill solo es un troll que va spameando links *referidos* de "FaceFXBook" por todos los foros, para sacarse unos centimillos de euro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2018)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Es raro, porque ayer cuando coloqué el enlace funcionaba bien. Es algo que suelo comprobar, ya que en ocasiones te equivocas y no lo colocas bien. Acabo de intentar entrar en su web y aparece el mismo panorama "oriental" y que me imagino que a algún hacker aficionado a las criptomonedas NO le gustó la primera parte del artículo y que se "recreaba" con ellas. Lo mejor es que borremos los enlaces, así que yo lo haré y tú cuando te sea posible haces lo mismo, vamos si lo estimas oportuno.

# oinoko: Gracias. No suelo salir de este hilo y desconocía al "Santiago" de marras... En fin, muy propio de este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Most (21 Feb 2018)

oinoko dijo:


> fernando, Most, *Don´t feed the trolls *
> 
> Santiagohill solo es un troll que va spameando links *referidos* de "FaceFXBook" por todos los foros, para sacarse unos centimillos de euro.
> 
> Saludos.



También lo desconocía, gracias.


----------



## besto (21 Feb 2018)

Hay que saber invertir en todo.
A lo largo de la vida nos tocará vivir ciclos alcistas con varias cosas, muchos tienen en comun sus fases de creacion/ nacimiento, consolidacion, maduracion, burbujeo y petada.
Los ciclos seculares alcisas pueden hacerte ganar mucho si consigues situarte mas o menos en qué fase estás. No es facil, la duración de los ciclos tambien es muy dependiente de lo que se trate, no es lo mismo el ciclo bursatil que de media duran 5-7 años alcistas y 2-4 bajistas, que el inmobiliario de 25+4 o el del oro.
Las criptos son novedosas, claramente alcistas el ultimo año pero es dificil saber donde estamos en el ciclo y como de lejos de un posible reventon hacia abajo.
En el oro yo lo veo en un momento interesante donde creo que este mismo año romperemos el triple techo de los ultimos años y donde creo que nos iremos a maximos de nuevo, sobre todo si como creo le toca a la bolsa cerrar su ciclo alcista con una correccion de 3-4 años de bajada que corresponderia al ciclo alcista vivido que ha sido largo 7 años de subidas en dow jones.
Yo estoy en criptos pero con mucha mucha prudencia, en oro vigilante pero sin invertir hasta romper el triple techo y fuera de la bolsa tras unos años buenos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2018)

Hola, besto: NO es necesario "saber" invertir en todo... sino sólo en aquello que "entendamos" y nos inspire confianza. Luego, si la "cagamos", ya sabemos a quién pedirle "explicaciones"... Es decir, que para NADA "experimentos" del tipo arrastre o de "moda". 

En cualquier caso, besto, le he entendido el fondo de su comentario y creo que Vd. debe ser un inversor avezado y que ha tenido más aciertos que fracasos, pero también sabe que no es lo más habitual.

Respecto al Oro, en uno de mis post en Rankia, D. Francisco Llinares comentó que desde su punto de vista el metal dorado estaba finalizando un H-C-H invertido y que, previsiblemente, los próximos años podrían ser muy positivos para el Oro. En lo personal, tengo pronosticado que los máximos relativos anteriores se perforarán en el trienio 2018-2020.

¿Y la Plata? Pues, aunque con un evidente retraso en relación al Oro y eso ya lo indica el ratio entre ambos MPs, me parece entrever que se está formando un gigantesco fondo que acabará dando lugar a otro H-C-H invertido, pero bueno aún falta su confirmación... Sin embargo, la Plata NO suele "avisar" y cuando "explota" sube de forma muy vertical, al igual que lo hace también en las caídas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, os dejo el enlace a un artículo mío de mi Blog en Rankia. Más que nada para que tenga más difusión y es que me llevó tiempo su confección, aparte de que entiendo que es muy interesante en lo que explica...

- China no es el único objetivo si Estados Unidos impone aranceles elevados - Rankia

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2018)

Dejo un artículo para los más "plateros"...

- Silver: 2018 and Beyond | The Deviant Investor

Saludos.


----------



## amador (22 Feb 2018)

Buenas noches.

Comparto el enlace a un artículo que me ha parecido interesante.

Social: Por qué Europa y el mundo anglosajón atacan a España y nos llaman vagos. Blogs de Tribuna

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2018)

Hola, amador: El artículo es bueno y ya está bien de calificarnos como lo hacen unos tipos que, eso sí, gustan de nuestro Sol, comida, vinos, etc., sino no vendrían por aquí, pero claro sus países -y ellos- son MUY TRISTES.

¿Vagos? Vamos a ver: ¿Quiénes levantaron Alemania y buena parte de Europa después de la 2ª Guerra Mundial? Pues, la mano de obra española, italiana, yugoeslava, portuguesa, turca... ¡Que mala memoria tienen los muy hijos de su madre!

Y si aquí hubieran habido unos políticos con "caras y ojos" y NO unos SINVERGÚENZAS, NO habríamos asumido una Deuda absurda y hemos sido nosotros y los países periféricos quienes hemos salvado -de momento...- a la Banca alemana y francesa... Eso SÍ, a costa de unos enormes sacrificios y el empobrecimiento del país.

Respecto a Ray Dalio y su Hedge Fund, tenéis en Rankia un post en el que escribo sobre esas posiciones cortas que ha tomado contra las empresas españolas que se citan en el artículo, pero también hay que decir que están incluidas en las 44 empresas europeas en las que se ha puesto corto. Por cierto, poniendo un auténtico "pastizal", así que yo me lo miraría bien antes de meterme ahora en la Bolsa...

Bien, Ray Dario espera una recesión global en el plazo de 18-24 meses y de efectos devastadores, de manera que en el pasado mes de Diciembre insistió en que las carteras de inversión deberían incorporar Oro en una proporción del 5% al 10%... Es más, no sólo lo dijo, sino que hay que ver lo que ha comprado del mismo para su Hedge Fund, aunque en formato "papel", pues los ETFs, Fondos, etc. no dejan de serlo, aunque lleven asociados unas "promesas" que se verían muy comprometidas en el caso de que hubiera un exigible FÍSICO.

De lo que NO tengo la menor duda es que Ray Dario tiene Oro FÍSICO en su Patrimonio personal, ya que es un firme defensor de su posesión y NO de ahora...

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (23 Feb 2018)

A mí eso del 5 - 10 % en oro que siempre se recomienda me suena un poco a media verdad.
seguro que los que lanzan ese consejo son de los que luego apilan un 80%, pero claro, de no ser así no habría oro para todos...


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2018)

Hola, paraisofiscal: En patrimonios del tipo de Ray Dalio un 5% - 10% en Oro es un volumen considerable. Y en cuanto a su Hedge Fund con ver el "pastizal" que ha metido en el Oro, aunque sea a través de "papel" (NO derivados), queda muy coherente con su "filosofía".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Buen artículo de Juan Carlos Bermejo...

- Un infierno fiscal llamado España

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (23 Feb 2018)

Muchas gracias, es un gran artículo.

Le pega un buen rapapolvos al tal Zubiri.

Lo que me hace mucha gracia de nuestra clase política son los razonamientos absurdos de: "como pagamos menos impuestos que la media europea, hay que subirlos"

En primer lugar, es falso.
En segundo lugar, si fuera cierto... ¿tienes que igualarnos en lo malo? de traca


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2018)

# el juli: Ya me gustaría a mí que en España existieran los mismos sueldos medios que existen en el "núcleo duro" de la UE y, sobre todo, la misma cobertura social.

Aquí, en España, gobiernan unos tipos que parecen salidos de la más rancia picaresca española...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # el juli: Ya me gustaría a mí que en España existieran los mismos sueldos medios que existen en el "núcleo duro" de la UE y, sobre todo, la misma cobertura social.
> 
> Aquí, en España, gobiernan unos tipos que parecen salidos de la más rancia picaresca española...
> 
> Saludos.



¿Y si gobernaran porque son realmente los escogidos por las manos fuertes europeas y trasatlánticas?

Los gobiernos antes de escogerse en las urnas se escogen en los despachos y no precisamente siempre en los despachos nacionales. Una vez designado el ganador se pone en marcha la maquinaria de los medios de comunicación porque es suficiente con que la masa borreguil, extremadamente fácil de manipular, vote en un sentido predeterminado.

Los medios de comunicación en Europa están en manos de 4.

Es por eso que el proceso que está teniendo lugar en Cataluña es una puerta a la esperanza. No porque Cataluña se libre de las manos fuertes (eso no se lo cree nadie) sino porque el índice de masa borreguil disminuye muy pero que muy sustancialmente. El votante catalán es mucho más crítico (en un sentido u otro) que el votante español a quien se le engatusa con cuatro discursos y un par de proclamas a la españolidad. Es decir un Tío Pepe y un platillo de aceitunas (para los más exigentes, unas virutas de jamón serrano).

Cuestión de niveles.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2018)

Hola, frisch: ¡Hombre! está claro quiénes han elegido a los gobernantes de nuestro país y, sobre todo, después de la "modélica" Transición... donde se pusieron los cimientos para malvender nuestro país.

En fin, que a la hora de votar habrá que plantearse si hacerlo a las putas... porque los hijos ya sabemos cómo lo han hecho...

No sé, quizás, es más normal que en las grandes ciudades se encuentre un espíritu más crítico, como podría ser Barcelona, Madrid, Bilbao, Valencia, etc. Por Comunidades hay de todo, unas más avanzadas que otras, pero en mis pasadas vacaciones, aparte de Portugal, anduvé por tierras salmantinas y zamoranas, y muy bien, la verdad. Gente muy educada y correcta. Creo que el problema más grande en nuestro país es el "adoctrinamiento" que se hace tanto aquí como allá, de manera que hay una clara distorsión de la realidad. Resumiendo: es muy "rentable" enfrentar a los distintos pueblos que campan en nuestro país. Vamos, así lo veo yo...

Y más tarde me vuelvo a dar una vuelta por aquí y es que cada vez tengo menos tiempo para dedicar a este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: ¡Ojo! al Hedge Fund Bridgewater...

- Hedge Fund Bets $22 Billion Against Major European Banks

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Caída del tercer mayor Banco de Letonia...

- Latvia calls emergency meeting after third-largest bank fails | Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (27 Feb 2018)

¿Esta subida que tiene el oro puede ser la muestra de una inflación encubierta?


----------



## kawalimit (27 Feb 2018)

L'omertá dijo:


> ¿Esta subida que tiene el oro puede ser la muestra de una inflación encubierta?



Es que ¿hay realmente una subida? Yo no soy ningún experto y apenas hace un par de años que sigo al oro pero creo que el movimiento es más bien lateral...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# L' omerta: Yo diría que SÍ...

# kawalimit: El Oro está en un estrecho lateral, pero con tendencia alcista, ya que está peleando por superar los máximos de hace casi 4 años...

Saludos.


----------



## kawalimit (27 Feb 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # L' omerta: Yo diría que SÍ...
> 
> ...



Lo que veo es que estamos donde estábamos en Verano de 2016; también venía subiendo desde finales del 2015 y ahí se quedó... Pero bueno, como a mí la lectura de tendencias, velas, ondas y demás me queda grande me fío de los que sabéis de esto; si decís que es lateral alcista, pues lo será (ahora no sé si alegrarme porque mis onzas vayan a valer más a medio plazo o enfadarme porque mis próximas compras me vayan a salir más caras )


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2018)

Hola, kawalimit: El pasado 25 de Enero, el Oro llegó a cotizar en intradía en los $1370,5 y que superó por muy poco los máximos relativos del 3 de Julio del 2016. Y como comentaba, el Oro está intentando superar la zona de los $1400 del 1 de Agosto de 2013, por tanto la tendencia ahora mismo es lateral/alcista y tiene mucho mérito, por cuanto lo está haciendo en contra de lo que sería "normal", ya que las Bolsas americanas están en máximos y las tasas de interés de USA al alza...

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (27 Feb 2018)

*Gold Report 2018 por CMP Group*


http://www.forum-gold.fr/download/file.php?id=32199&sid=eb8558ab596bb3ca0b7c3ae964bbd7d3


.


----------



## alberto2721 (28 Feb 2018)

Los precios del oro cayeron 14,16 dólares la onza el martes, viéndose lastrados por un rally en el dólar después del testimonio del presidente de la Reserva Federal, Jerome Powell, ante el Comité de Servicios Financieros de la Cámara. “Algunos de los vientos adversos a los que se enfrentó la economía estadounidense en años anteriores se han transformado en vientos de popa…”. A pesar de la reciente volatilidad, las condiciones financieras siguen siendo acomodaticias. Al mismo tiempo, la inflación se mantiene por debajo de nuestro objetivo del 2 por ciento a más largo plazo. En opinión del FOMC, “los aumentos graduales adicionales en la tasa de fondos federales promoverán mejor el logro de nuestros dos objetivos”, dijo Powell. Los precios del oro parecen vulnerables a la baja a medida que aumenta la probabilidad de cuatro alzas de tipos este año por la Reserva Federal, pero la alta volatilidad en los mercados bursátiles puede prestar cierto apoyo al oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Para amenizar un poco el hilo dejo esto para los más "metaleros"...

- James Turk

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo el que os enlazo...

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...da-los-medios-oficiales-se-niegan-a-admitirlo

Saludos-


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2018)

El oro se va a los 1.500$


----------



## besto (2 Mar 2018)

bertok dijo:


> El oro se va a los 1.500$



Soy positivo para el oro pero sigo esperando el pistoletazo que para mi sería un doble techo con bajon posterior de los indices americanos o en grafico del oro superar maximos anteriores en torno a 1370.

¿Qué te hace pensar que ya se arranca para arriba?

Vas montado en oro via etfs ¿no? Estuve mirando gdx pero no acaba de replicar bien su comportamiento ¿no?


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2018)

besto dijo:


> Soy positivo para el oro pero sigo esperando el pistoletazo que para mi sería un doble techo con bajon posterior de los indices americanos o en grafico del oro superar maximos anteriores en torno a 1370.
> 
> ¿Qué te hace pensar que ya se arranca para arriba?
> 
> Vas montado en oro via etfs ¿no? Estuve mirando gdx pero no acaba de replicar bien su comportamiento ¿no?



Llevamos muchas semanas de ruido y ahí tenemos al oro casi en máximos del ciclo intermedio. El pistoletazo de salida es superar los 1360$/oz pero me resultaría raro que se viniera abajo ahora.

No compré finalmente ETF, voy con productoras.

El GDX me gusta y bastante.


----------



## Obi (2 Mar 2018)

"An Interesting Link Between Rising Government Debt and the Price of Gold" - Peter Schiff.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, el Oro al igual que la Plata siguen con su aburrida andadura y formando potenciales suelos de vuelta, al menos eso es lo que yo interpreto. Ciertamente, con las últimas caídas en las Bolsas esperaba una reacción más positiva, pero bueno no deja de ser una "señal" de que las Bolsas todavía no han claudicado, aunque está claro que van a existir fuertes turbulencias y ya veremos qué sucede con ellas a partir del mes de Mayo...

En cuanto al Oro, hasta que no se supere con volumen la zona de los $1396,10 - $1421,10 hay lo que hay y no hay más. Por tanto, a seguir esperando...

Y os dejo esto...

- Ibex 35: Trump devuelve la volatilidad al mercado con su proteccionismo: el Ibex cae un 2% ibex

Saludos.


----------



## amador (4 Mar 2018)

Como está el hilo muy tranquilo estos días, os enlazo una novedad sobre un off-topic que hemos comentado hace tiempo.

Did These Computer Scientists Solve the Cuban

Según estos científicos podría tratarse de una intermodulación no deseada entre aparatos de escucha basados en ultrasonidos.

Es solo una teoría ...

Saludos


----------



## Cipariso (4 Mar 2018)

Por qué seguimos con un hilo abierto acerca de esto...

Entre 1300 y 1000 es compra. Cuanto más se acerque a 1000, mejor... Pero es muy difícil pillarlo ahí. A 1000 lo acumulan las manos fuertes, países, en las pocas ocasiones que llega. Pero a largo plazo... entre 1300 y 1000 está bien... no nos van a dejar entrar más abajo. Depende de la parte que puedas poner en oro de tu activo... 1200 está de puta madre...
1100 es la hostia... 1000, no lo vamos a ver,,, nuestros nietos, quizá,,,

Mucho ojo con el oro. Es aceptable como inversión??? Sí.... pero mucho ojo al precio.
El oro tiende a 1000 dolares... (un poco más ahora con todos los quantitive easing... quiza 1200) esa es su media... Es un valor seguro?? sí. siempre y cuando no les dé por apropiárselo en la próxima crisis... Y lo expropien... como han hecho varias veces


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2018)

# Cipariso: El hilo sigue abierto porque sigue interesando, ni más ni menos y así seguirá... Ahora anda más flojo debido a que bastantes de los que solemos escribir por aquí lo hacemos menos y supongo que habrá un momento en que se irá recuperando. En mi caso concreto, tengo un Blog en Rankia y me dedico preferentemente al mismo.

Bueno, el Oro puede llegar a ser una inversión, pero la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí no lo vemos exclusivamente como tal, sino más bien como valor "refugio"... ¿El precio? Tampoco es tan relevante, puesto que la mayoría solemos comprarlo en pequeñas cantidades, así que unos Euros más arriba o más abajo tampoco nos va a ocasionar un "descosido" y más con el propósito que tenemos por aquí.

Como todo el Oro también tiene sus riesgos, especialmente en su propiedad FÏSICA, pero ante una determinada situación caótica yo SIEMPRE prefiero tener cuantas más "herramientas" que carecer de buena parte de ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Mar 2018)

El otro y la plata son un coñazo como inversión. Están al nivel de principio de 2013 y mira que ha llovido.

Nunca pasa nada. Por eso me metí en mineras, para darle un poco de emoción al asunto.

En cuanto a las opiniones y las profecías ya se sabe lo que se dice, que son como los culos.


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2018)

Es altamente probable que el oro maque los 1.600 este mismo año.

Por lo bajini, sigue pegado a máximos de hace tiempo.


----------



## Most (5 Mar 2018)

Cipariso dijo:


> Por qué seguimos con un hilo abierto acerca de esto...
> 
> Entre 1300 y 1000 es compra. Cuanto más se acerque a 1000, mejor... Pero es muy difícil pillarlo ahí. A 1000 lo acumulan las manos fuertes, países, en las pocas ocasiones que llega. Pero a largo plazo... entre 1300 y 1000 está bien... no nos van a dejar entrar más abajo. Depende de la parte que puedas poner en oro de tu activo... 1200 está de puta madre...
> 1100 es la hostia... 1000, no lo vamos a ver,,, nuestros nietos, quizá,,,
> ...



Buenos días.

Como dice Fernando, el oro es más una protección de patrimonio que otra cosa. No vamos a enumerar las bondades del oro y la plata de nuevo ya que éstas han sido nombradas a lo largo del hilo multitud de veces.
La "tranquilidad" del oro es uno de sus mejores bonos, ya que en épocas de turbulencias, se puede estar tranquilo de que el oro, amortiguará la merma de su patrimonio invertido en otros "activos".

Por supuesto que el oro se puede llegar a confiscar como usted bien dice, eso ya se vio en el pasado, pero ¿que me dice de la plata?, ¿se llegó a confiscar o fue el reducto del pueblo para seguir comerciando? (Ahí dejo ese pequeño Tip para el que quiera cogerlo).


Fernandojcg.

En adición a la falta de actividad es más que simple... No hay nada nuevo sobre lo que merezca la pena escribir o comentar. 
Cuando se corte el grifo en la EU entonces correrán ríos de tinta.

Un saludo.


----------



## FranMen (5 Mar 2018)

Una pregunta teórica (o no tanto) Qué pasaría con los metales preciosos e industria/economía si un país como Sudáfrica cayese en el caos?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Mar 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El otro y la plata son un coñazo como inversión. Están al nivel de principio de 2013 y mira que ha llovido.
> 
> Nunca pasa nada. Por eso me metí en mineras, para darle un poco de emoción al asunto.
> 
> En cuanto a las opiniones y las profecías ya se sabe lo que se dice, que son como los culos.



Hombre, segun está el patio mejor que no pase "nada" .


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2018)

Hola, Most: No te pienses... porque hay bastantes cosas sobre las que se puede comentar, tanto desde el punto de vista económico-financiero como del político-social, pero digamos que ahora en el hilo hay un "impasse" que durará lo que tenga que durar...

Y SÍ, la Plata es uno de los pocos activos que está en precio... Posiblemente, uno de los más infravalorados, pero mucho...

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (5 Mar 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Una pregunta teórica (o no tanto) Qué pasaría con los metales preciosos e industria/economía si un país como Sudáfrica cayese en el caos?



No es tan teórica.
Sudáfrica representa el 15% de las onzas mundiales y tiene más del 30% de las reservas conocidas de oro.
Conociendo el pais y su condicion socioeconómica, ante una potencial nacionalización de minas la producción se reduciría en el primer golpe hasta el 30%. Seguramente se ajustaría hasta el 50% en algunos años, pero hasta ahí.
Más impacto que el oro tendría, creo yo, el descenso dramático a nivel mundial de la producción de platino (Sudáfrica extrae el 80% del paltino mundial), cromo o paladio. 

Lo que es indudable es que los costes de extracción aumentarían mucho...en una industria que ya está al borde del precipicio y en la que se depende en demasía del cambio rand/$.
Rand Recovery Punishes South Africa

Además, se pasaría al 100% de black ownership sobre el 30% actual.
https://www.economist.com/news/middle-east-and-africa/21724766-industry-faces-tough-times-made-worse-foolish-policies-south-african

donde se puede destacar el siguiente párrafo:
"Mining firms are also being hurt by government policies. A new mining charter introduced last month by South Africa’s mining minister, Mosebenzi Zwane, would force companies to ensure that at least 30% of their shares are in black hands, up from the current minimum of 26%. Under the new charter, companies would be required to maintain this level of black ownership regardless of whether black investors sell out. They would also have to pay out at least 1% of their turnover each year to their black shareholders. Had this rule been in effect in 2016, black shareholders would have got 5.8bn rand of the total of 5.9bn rand paid as dividends, leaving almost nothing for anyone else, notes the Chamber of Mines of South Africa."

Imaginense el grado de "autocanibalismo" si se llega al 100% de la propiedad gubernamental.

Ahí si que pintan bastos para la industria.
Además hay que tener en cuenta que muchas concesiones y empresas están controlados por capital chino, como la minera especializada en platino Wesizwe por ejemplo.

Malas noticias para la industria, buenas noticias para los "metaleros".


----------



## Orooo (5 Mar 2018)

Sigo sin entender como pueden confiscar el oro fisico. Es que no pueden confiscarlo, a no ser que lo entregues voluntariamente.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Mar 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Sigo sin entender como pueden confiscar el oro fisico. Es que no pueden confiscarlo, a no ser que lo entregues voluntariamente.



En la India mandaron al ejercito a los domicilios y se llevaron el oro por la cara.

Ojito pues.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2018)

Hola, Orooo: Más que una cuestión de "entenderlo" es más bien de poseer conocimiento histórico al respecto. 

Verás, Orooo, las confiscaciones del Oro (y también de la Plata) han sido muy comunes a lo largo de la Historia. Sin irnos muy lejos en el tiempo te voy a citar algunas: la Confiscación USA de 1933, la Confiscación de Australia en 1959 y la del Reino Unido de 1966...

Estas tres confiscaciones del Oro tuvieron tres cosas en común (como no podía ser menos...):

1ª.- Fueron impuestas por Gobiernos occidentales. Éstas eran sociedades avanzadas, entre los países más ricos del planeta. Y, sin embargo, todos confiscaron Oro.

2ª.- Se "levantó" en las Crisis económicas. Cada Gobierno había abusado tanto de sus finanzas que eventualmente nacionalizaron el Oro privado de sus ciudadanos.

3ª.- Duró mucho tiempo. De estas confiscaciones de las economías avanzadas, la más corta fue de 13 años.

4ª.- Se prohibió cualquier tipo de acaparamiento de lingotes. Sólo los verdaderos coleccionistas estaban exentos, y solo aquellas piezas que realmente fueran clasificadas como raras. Y tenías que probarlo. Curiosamente, las joyas de Oro no formaban parte de ninguna de estas confiscaciones.

Y también en tiempos relativamente "modernos" tenemos confiscaciones más "abruptas": la "Donación" del Oro en la Italia de 1935, la Confiscación de Alemania del Oro checo en 1939, Saddam y Fidel... La Unión Soviética hasta que desapareció y fue sustituida por la actual Rusia donde todavía existen "restricciones".

En fin, lo dejo aquí porque el tema da para mucho y tengo poco tiempo para extenderme más, pero entiendo Orooo que tu "percepción" sobre este tema habrá cambiado un poco o mucho...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (5 Mar 2018)

Hola Fernando.

Me referia mas que nada al metodo que emplearian para confiscarlo.
No creo que nadie vaya a entregar el oro por que saquen una nueva ley que diga que el oro esta prohibido y no puedes tenerlo.
La otra opcion seria por la fuerza, pero como es algo fisico que no esta en ninguna cuenta, la unica opcion es entrar casa por casa y robarlo directamente, pero no me imagino como, lo veo un imposible.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2018)

Mira, Orooo, en las confiscaciones más "abruptas" a las que me he referido, se hicieron con el Oro y muchísimas veces con "la patada en la puerta"... En esas situaciones la "Ley" estaba de su lado y podían hacerlo.

Ahora bien, si no existe la menor sospecha de que tengas MPs o tengas o hayas tenido una excelente situación económica o un buen Patrimonio, pues se diluye el riesgo... Sin embargo, alguno de esos factores suele acompañar a los "metaleros" u otros que tienen medios económicos o financieros, de ahí que si vienen mal dadas muchos tengan que "emigrar" en cuanto empiezan a "olerlo"...

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Mar 2018)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> En la India mandaron al ejercito a los domicilios y se llevaron el oro por la cara.
> 
> Ojito pues.



Oro???

Yo no conozco ningun oro.

Cuantos años llevan ya con lo de dar el dni a partir de compras por valor de 1500 euros??

Yo esto creo que lo he conseguido asimilar haciendo compras pequeñas y comprando de otras formas...a proveedores no regularizados...

Asumo un riesgo mayor...pero no estoy "fichado"...o eso creo...

Hoy como dijo Rubalcaba, saben todo DE TODOS.

Podrian prohibir la compraventa entre particulres...pero habria mercado negro.

En Grecia... no es cierto que tienenque declarar todo objeto de valor???

---------- Post added 06-mar-2018 at 20:03 ----------

Abundando en este tema...dice Jarella que es epoca de poco exhibicionismo...que conviene aparentar ser el mas pobre de la vecindad...

Y yo coincido.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Creo que existe el "fichaje" desde los 1.000 Euros en adelante y "comunicación" cuando la suma de varias compras a un mismo vendedor totalizan más de 3.000 Euros o, al menos, eso es lo que me explicó un amigo mío. Esto referido a España.

Respecto a lo que preguntas, en Grecia el 1 de Enero del 2016 entró en vigor una ley que diría sigue vigente. En la misma, se legislaba la obligación de declarar el dinero en efectivo de más de 15.000 Euros y también los objetos que valor por más de 30.000 Euros... ¡Ojo! por HOGAR (esposo, esposa, hijos, etc., etc.).

En fin, entiendo que hoy pocos "rastros" les quedan al "margen" a los HdP que dominan el Sistema, así que cada vez me preocupo menos por este tema. 

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2018)

Supongo que muchos ya lo habréis valorado, pero llevo un par de semanas mirando al milímetro los movimientos de la plata, y tengo la sensación de que se avecina un movimiento muy volátil en uno u otro sentido.

Hablo de como poco un 15%.

Creo que los cierres por encima de 15,90$ / 16$ pueden ser el detonante al alza.

El rango lateral se estrecha, y hay que salir de él.

Los movimientos bruscos que hemos visto en S&P estas semanas han demostrado mucha volatilidad en el metal, sin embargo estos últimos días se ha desmarcado porcentualmente de las bajadas, manteniéndose incluso verde frente a los índices americanos.




Apostaría por abrir largos (a los de papel) con cierres por encima de 15,90$

Ojo también al tipo de cambio del $, pues parte de la potencial subida podría venir de la depreciación del propio billete verde que como dije, dudo que pueda perder respeto al € mucho más del 1,26$/€.

*Fernando* lo ve un poco más arriba por la cota de 1,30$/€ o incluso algo más...podría ser, pero el riesgo para la economía europea puede ser importante si se sostiene ese diferencial a medio o largo plazo. (bueno para las importaciones principalmente gas/petróleo...malo para las exportaciones principalmente sector industrial y tecnológico que perderá la poca competitividad que posee)

Lo dicho, no soy platero, pero como sé que por aquí haberlos haylos...dejo constancia de mi posiblemente errada visión cara el próximo mes...es el margen que le veo al movimiento para que se cumpla.

Un saludo


----------



## Most (7 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Supongo que muchos ya lo habréis valorado, pero llevo un par de semanas mirando al milímetro los movimientos de la plata, y tengo la sensación de que se avecina un movimiento muy volátil en uno u otro sentido.
> 
> Hablo de como poco un 15%.
> 
> ...



Se agradece su aportación, aunque sea para "inversiones" en papel.
En MPs el físico es lo único que tiene valor para mi.


----------



## Muttley (7 Mar 2018)

Most dijo:


> Se agradece su aportación, aunque sea para "inversiones" en papel.
> En MPs el físico es lo único que tiene valor para mi.



Estoy en tu misma línea.
Es cierto que en el gráfico "se ve" un aparente base de la plata en precio dólar y parece que está formando suelo sólido desde el que atacar precios más elevados.
Mi respuesta está siendo incrementar mi posición en el metal (oro y plata, pero proporcionalmente en mayor medida la segunda) adquiriendo onzas físicas desde principios de febrero de forma que "mis reservas" aumenten a un precio medio más reducido.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Ya sabes que yo valoro mucho tus análisis y opiniones... Bueno, no solo yo, ya que tienes muchos seguidores por estos lares.

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre la Plata mi percepción actual es alcista y más viendo el ratio existente entre la Plata y el Oro. Esa es una situación que no suele prolongarse en el tiempo, pero también es cierto que las cosas han cambiado mucho en el mundo económico-financiero... En cualquier caso, al final del post dejo un enlace que trata sobre ello y otros factores interesantes que pueden darse en la Plata.

Y en el par EUR/USD sigo siendo alcista... aunque aún queda tiempo para que se den los niveles que espero ver y que ya apunté en el hilo. A corto ya lo "clavé"...

History Says You Have 27 Days to Buy Silver Before It Rises - GoldSilver.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2018)

*fernando* Maloney ha comprado plata justo en el timing aproximado que a mi me ha saltado la "alarma" de ojito con esta.

El gráfico mensual de la plata lleva "dormido" ya un año buscando suelo que ha testado en las inmediaciones de 15,50$/15,70$ (teórico precio de entrada ideal para este ultimo año, en papel)

Por otra parte el ratio con el oro que se comenta en el artículo, lo llevais destacando ya desde hace unos meses, y es cierto que sí o sí, va a cambiar, ya sea bajando más el precio del oro que el de la plata...o subiendo la plata más que el oro (es lo que espero)

La bajada vertical de hace unas semanas del S&P ha sido una bandera roja, y si en breve no regresa a ese punto de nuevo (máximos), será cuestión de tiempo que las medias móviles obliguen al mercado a tornarse bajista de largo plazo, con la consiguiente aversión a la renta variable.

Aquí entra en juego la volatilidad de la plata, que actúa como multiplicadora "segura" de las bajadas bursátiles y del incremento en el precio del oro.

Todo esto solo es válido en situación de "miedo" a la renta variable y desconfianza hacia la deuda soberana.

El caldo de cultivo está relativamente listo, y como he dicho, durante abril podría verse un movimiento interesante.

Es solo una apreciación que podría entrar en "vigor" pasados esos 16,90$ en cierres, algo que le está costando por la evidente manipulación nocturna del mercado de futuros con volúmenes ridículos a la baja...nada que no sepamos desde hace años.

Un saludo y veremos si la monotonía en la cotización deja paso a la adrenalina...que de vez en cuando también es buena.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Trump o cuando el acero es una cortina de humo

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (10 Mar 2018)

******* dijo:


> Estoy sopesando abandonar el foro igualmente...
> 
> Esto está tornándose muy peligroso...si eres acusado pagaras una considerable multa, y luego un juez del jenaro de dará por el culo igualmente si recurres la sanción...
> 
> ...



Borra todo mensaje que consideres puedan interpretarlo como machista. O mejor, borra tu cuenta y hazte una nueva aunque sea solo para participar en este hilo o en el que consideres que puedas aprender.

Personalmente te digo que si me llegase a ocurrir algo de eso, pagar una multa o algo por esas chorradas, me harian un favor.
A parte de no pagar un centimo seria la excusa perfecta para largarme de este pais de pandereta y cambiar de vida fuera de este circo, el mundo es muy grande y muy bonito para limitarse a este pais.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 Mar 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Borra todo mensaje que consideres puedan interpretarlo como machista.* O mejor, borra tu cuenta* y hazte una nueva aunque sea solo para participar en este hilo o en el que consideres que puedas aprender.
> 
> Personalmente te digo que si me llegase a ocurrir algo de eso, pagar una multa o algo por esas chorradas, me harian un favor.
> A parte de no pagar un centimo seria la excusa perfecta para largarme de este pais de pandereta y cambiar de vida fuera de este circo, el mundo es muy grande y muy bonito para limitarse a este pais.



Si sabe usted como hacer tal cosa comuniquelonós por favor, es mas facil que el camello entre por el ojo de la aguja.

Perdón por el offtopic tambien.


----------



## timi (10 Mar 2018)

******* dijo:


> Dejo el foro, abri hilo de despedida en la guardería...
> 
> Le he pedido a Calopez que el lunes a partir de las 22.00 ya puede proceder con la baja y borrado.
> 
> ...




Mucha suerte brax , y gracias por todo el tiempo empleado en tus comentarios.
Deja tu correo a Fernando , nunca se sabe cuando será necesario ponerse en contacto con la gente de bien.

un saludo y un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2018)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: En fin, supongo -y digo bien...- que si un día decides "retornar" SIEMPRE podrás hacerlo a través de este hilo. La verdad, es que te notaré a faltar y ya sabes que en muchas cosas no "comulgamos", pero SÍ que sabemos debatir con unas "mínimas" reglas y que empiezan a estar más que ausentes en este foro.

En cualquier caso, ya habéis podido comprobar que yo también ando bastante "cansado" y he bajado notablemente mi participación en el hilo. Entre otras cosas, porque eso de que existe "Libertad de expresión" es algo que se está yendo al Carajo... y se puede comprobar con lo que está sucediendo en bastantes de las webs que visitaba.

Luego es también muy cierto que están pasando cosas en el mundo "desarrollado" que te hacen preguntarte en qué año nos volvimos GILIPOLLAS...

Bueno, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, cuando timi me pase tu correo ya me pondré en contacto contigo. No vaya a ser que pase un día por donde vives y no pueda tomarme una cerveza contigo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## timi (10 Mar 2018)

Fernando , yo no tengo su contacto , le pido que te lo deje a ti , si el quiere vamos ,,, y si , las cosas se van complicando y expresar según que opiniones se esta convirtiendo en delito. Toca andarse con cuidado no solo en los foros , sino en el día a día. :|


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2018)

Hola, timi: Pues ya lo sabe el amigo B-R-A-X-T-O-N. Si lo desea me envía un MP. Creo que le dará tiempo porque me parece que para que ten de baja aquí hay que armarse de Paciencia...

Efectivamente, timi, y creo que me has entendido bien... Hay que andarse con mucho ¡Ojito! y no vaya a ser que la cagues por llamar "Bobón" a vete a saber quién y encima te carguen el "mochuelo"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Gold Protects As Cashless Society Threatens Vulnerable | Gold Eagle

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (11 Mar 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: En fin, supongo -y digo bien...- que si un día decides "retornar" SIEMPRE podrás hacerlo a través de este hilo. La verdad, es que te notaré a faltar y ya sabes que en muchas cosas no "comulgamos", pero SÍ que sabemos debatir con unas "mínimas" reglas y que empiezan a estar más que ausentes en este foro.
> 
> En cualquier caso, ya habéis podido comprobar que yo también ando bastante "cansado" y he bajado notablemente mi participación en el hilo. Entre otras cosas, porque eso de que existe "Libertad de expresión" es algo que se está yendo al Carajo... y se puede comprobar con lo que está sucediendo en bastantes de las webs que visitaba.
> 
> ...



La religión del género, por supuesto, aunque en este foro no hayamos tocado ese tema y nos autocensuremos por el bien de todos.

En mi opinión, la mayor amenaza a las libertades civiles desde el año 75.

Y vamos a peor.


----------



## FranMen (12 Mar 2018)

Nos manipulan con la tv, con los diarios, la única salida eran lis foros en internet y las conversaciones con amigos. Ahora también están cayendo. Quedan islotes que intentan mantener aislados. Si no luchamos por mostrarlos, por comunicarlos también caerán


----------



## el juli (12 Mar 2018)

******* dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras palabras...mañana sera el último día que entre.
> 
> Si no me borra calopez los mensajes, le torturaré hasta que lo haga...a mi no se porque no me deja borrarlos, en serio, solo modificarlos. Lo intente hoy varias veces y el caso es que empezando por los mas antiguos y no me deja borrar.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias, un mensaje digno de ser enmarcado


----------



## Most (12 Mar 2018)

Buenos días.

Yo publico mis comentarios por todos los apartados de éste foro, como hago lo propio en otros sitios web.
Creo que puedo decir que no he faltado el respeto a nadie nunca y tampoco he dado motivos para que se me falte.
Procuro no usar palabras ofensivas y en los temas delicados, aunque detrás de la pantalla esté ardiendo y dando puñetazos al escritorio, lo pienso muy mucho antes de darle al "enviar respuesta". Siempre pienso diez veces antes de publicar.

"El hombre es dueño de su silenci y esclavo de sus palabras" , frase que voy a pasar a poner en mi firma.

Un saludo y buena suerte a los que dejan el foro, y por mi parte termino el off-topic.


----------



## Kovaliov (12 Mar 2018)

Y en cuanto al oro, lleva lateral desde el 1 de Enero.

¿Es que seguiremos así toda la vida?

En el oro como en la política. Siempre lo mismo pero cada día un poco peor.


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2018)

*B raxton* la impotencia es pretender cambiar lo que está mal, y que la gran mayoría dan por bueno.

¿estas tu en posesión de la verdad absoluta?

Sabes que no, pero admito que quizá estés más cerca de ella que la gran mayoría.

Esta semana toca apoyar al feminismo de manera "forzada" en los medios.

Antaño vi como sucedió lo mismo con los gays

Parece que ahora toca el turno de los jubilados...

Siempre, y repito ¡siempre!, se buscan gremios masivos para movilizar a las masas.

Da igual que cada día haya más indigentes, o que los salarios se congelen, o que los autónomos mueran de hambre...eso no es noticia sensacionalista...no vende.

En un mundo ultra progresista, super ecológico, y multiracial-globalizado ... "esas palabras mierda siempre han de acompañar a un texto vanguardista"... estamos firmando nuestra propia sentencia de muerte.


Para poneros un símil sencillo, estamos arrancando del monte pinos centenarios, y estamos plantando amapolas...ya que los pinos dan sombra y entristecen el alma...sin embargo, las amapolas simbolizan la pasión, la poesía, la primavera...


No os preocupéis demasiado, el tiempo pone todo en su lugar...lo que la evolución ha traído, el hombre solo podrá modificarlo temporalmente...luego, todo volverá a su cauce natural.

Podemos frenar la mar unas horas...días...décadas...pero un día, esa mar inundará de nuevo las tierras que le hemos robado.

Del mismo modo que los desiertos avanzan impasibles, las leyes absurdas caerán fagocitadas por sus propias incongruencias.

¿nos ha tocado una generación de absurdos?

Posiblemente, pero al menos será mejor que enterrar miles de muertos con excavadoras como la generación anterior. 

Siempre sobrevive lo más fuerte, lo que mejor se adapta al medio...y modificar el medio para adaptarnos no es más que un sucedáneo que nos hace débiles.

*B raxton* tu fuerza es tu debilidad. Luchar por cambiar algo injusto puede ser una cruzada absurda si no se poseen las herramientas...o si como yo, uno ya se considera fuera de tiempo (no por edad, si no por principios)

Cada ser humano es igual a cualquier otro en la superficie, pero siempre diferente al resto en los matices...esos matices son los que el sistema pretende unificar y uniformar.

Luchas de moda como la que tocó la semana pasada, son la muestra de que el sistema, no pretende más que enfrentarnos por absurdos, por neutralizar nuestros matices y clasificarnos por A, o B...lo que esté fuera de eso, no tiene lugar, y no interesa.

Siempre lo dije...la religión, la raza, la lengua, el sexo, el país, el equipo de fútbol...son inventos para dividir...mientras no lo entendamos, estaremos estancados o dando pasos atrás.

Crear luchas sectoriales contra ideales, solo destruye ideas individuales, que son las que de verdad hacen avanzar al mundo.

Un saludo, y piensa bien tus decisiones, que sean solo tuyas, no motivadas por terceros.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Siempre ponderado y con bastante sentido común (algo más bien escaso... como ya dijo Voltaire) en lo que comentas. De todas formas, yo también empiezo a estar muy CANSADO, o más bien HASTA LOS MISMÍSIMOS HUEVOS, de cómo van las cosas en este país... Y me parece que se está perdiendo el "Norte" en el análisis de los problemas que asolan a una buena parte de la Sociedad que sostiene un Sistema totalmente PODRIDO.

En una cosa estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo: la Naturaleza SIEMPRE acaba imponiéndose y por mucho que hagamos en su contra. Ya sabes aquello de que sabe más el Diablo por Viejo que por Diablo, pues lo mismo...

# Begoña Casas Dante: Aquí, siendo un hilo "metalero", somos un tanto "subjetivos" y, por lo tanto, es lógico que aconsejemos la compra de MPs FÍSICOS. 

Respecto a lo que pregunta, SÍ que parece que es un buen momento para comprar Oro. Sin embargo, no estará de más que Vds. estudien bien el "producto" antes de meterse en el mismo, pero NO con el clásico concepto de "inversión", sino más bien como "refugio" y que es la función natural que SIEMPRE ha tenido el Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Mar 2018)

Begoña Casas Dante dijo:


> Buenas tardes, Me gustaría saber opiniones, contestando simplemente sí o no, ¿es buen momento para invertir en oro? Mi marido y yo tenemos unos ahorros y nos lo estamos planteando. Gracias.



Si se leen el hilo desde el principio, cosa de la que aprenderán bastantes detalles sobre el tema, podrán entender que la situación es más favorable para comprar plata que oro debido al ratio existente entre los dos metales preciosos.

De cualquier manera, siempre será mejor tener metal en mano que los billetes del BCE perdiendo valor "si o si" a cada año que pasa.

Y por si se da el remoto caso de que los metales bajaran más de precio, que todo es posible en este corrupto mundo, yo mantendría 50% en billetes y 50% en metal, para tener la posibilidad de comprar más adelante y poder promediar precios.


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2018)

*fernando* yo ya no sé dónde vivo...o mejor dicho entre quienes vivo.

Sin ir más lejos la semana pasada me criticaron, quizá con razón, por dejar pasar primero a una mujer con un niño en brazos al ascensor y subir yo andando...solo era un 4º

Al parecer eso denota comportamiento machista, y deriva probablemente en xenofobia... bueno... pues vale.

Tendré que reeducarme, y ser más egoísta...acaparar, disfrutar y autocomplacerme lo máximo posible sin sentir empatía por terceros. 

Hasta hoy mismo mi propia mujer me criticó cuando le expuse delicadamente que estaban convirtiendo la muerte de un niño en un reality en todos los medios mierda.

Prejuzgamos siempre que tenemos la posibilidad de hacerlo, señalamos culpables, valoramos sin ser "peritos", sentenciamos sin ser jueces...y yo...que procuro jamás caer en esas tentaciones...parece ser que soy gran culpable de la decadencia social actual que nos rodea.



Dicho esto, quién me conozca sabe que en el fondo y en la superficie, me la trae al pairo...soy demasiado "simple" como para preocuparme por los granos que le salen en el culo a la reina del carnaval.

Yo soy más del mito de la caverna, siendo consciente que esas sombras que consideramos reales en el día a día, no merecen mi atención por mucho que los medios intenten infiltrármelo en vena. 

Tras lo expuesto, recuerdo que la plata sigue tentándome...todas las noches la bajan, incluso hasta la apertura USA, y luego aparece volumen comprador que la pone atractiva.

Reitero esos 16,90$...parece que están cerca, pero todo depende de los creadores de mercado...creo que cuando a ellos les interese romper arriba, no lo frena ni "Rajoy" :XX:

Un saludo, y gracias por este reducto.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2018)

Para "invertir" NO hay que pedir dinero prestado... Esa es la mejor forma para encontrar la Bancarrota, al menos en un tanto por ciento muy elevado.


----------



## bertok (13 Mar 2018)

Begoña Casas Dante dijo:


> Buenas tardes, Me gustaría saber opiniones, contestando simplemente sí o no, ¿es buen momento para invertir en oro? Mi marido y yo tenemos unos ahorros y nos lo estamos planteando. Gracias.



Más fácil y más práctico en ETF que en fisico.

Total, lo vas a cambiar por el vil Fiat.


----------



## Most (13 Mar 2018)

Begoña Casas Dante dijo:


> Buenas tardes, Me gustaría saber opiniones, contestando simplemente sí o no, ¿es buen momento para invertir en oro? Mi marido y yo tenemos unos ahorros y nos lo estamos planteando. Gracias.



Buenos días.


¿Como se puede reducir a un "si o un no" una decisión con tantas variables subjetivas?

Me parece absurdo entrar a un hilo de 100 páginas, a saco, con un... "tengo algún dinerillo, ¿me lo gasto en oro?, decirme si o no, lo demás me importa un carajo".

Viendo la entrada que hace usted... no, no "himvierta" en oro.


----------



## Muttley (13 Mar 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Más fácil y más práctico en ETF que en fisico.
> 
> Total, lo vas a cambiar por el vil Fiat.



Si, pero hay una diferencia.
El dinero que tienes en físico, adquirido de manera inteligente SALE DEL RADAR recaudatorio de las élites. 
Es decir, es el único activo que te permite guardar fondos sin dar cuentas. 
Todo lo demás o bien está claramente descrito (fondos, etfs, valores...) y/o paga impuestos (cuenta corriente, ingresos por rentas del trabajo, IBIs, coche....hasta la ropa o la comida tiene su IVA).
Un ETF, a la hora de hacerlo efectivo por vil fiat...te va a crujir si o si un x% de tus beneficios. Y por supuesto en caso todos los activos anteriores son EMBARGABLES.

Una moneda de oro puede ser transportada y venderse entre particulares en cualquier lugar del mundo. Sin pagar un euro de impuestos. 
El oro es transportable y cambiable a cualquier fiat en cualquier lugar del mundo a 0 impuestos si esa es la voluntad del poseedor. 
Si esa moneda de oro o plata es adquirida de manera adecuada puede salir de la rueda del sistema. Y si no sale en el sistema no pueden venir a por ella.

Para mi la ventaja de poseer metal precioso físico es brutal. Es lo más antisistema que hay.


----------



## Orooo (13 Mar 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Si, pero hay una diferencia.
> El dinero que tienes en físico, adquirido de manera inteligente SALE DEL RADAR recaudatorio de las élites.
> Es decir, es el único activo que te permite guardar fondos sin dar cuentas.
> Todo lo demás o bien está claramente descrito (fondos, etfs, valores...) y/o paga impuestos (cuenta corriente, ingresos por rentas del trabajo, IBIs, coche....hasta la ropa o la comida tiene su IVA).
> ...




Muy cierto eso.

Yo la verdad que estoy algo arrepentido de haber comprado oro y plata en tienda con factura, comprandolo asi en algun lado queda registrado. A partir de ahora comprare a particulares.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (13 Mar 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Más fácil y más práctico en ETF que en fisico.
> 
> Total, lo vas a cambiar por el vil Fiat.



Me descolocas Bertock, tú que parece que entiendes de la materia contante, que nó sonante, o vicebersa ya no sé que pensar .

Si se llega al punto en que te encuentras enzulao..vas a cambiar tus etfs por una mierda, con todas las letras.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Tú sigue con tus VALORES. Y ahí se encuadra también la EDUCACIÓN y que también es muy valorada por las mujeres y creo que por casi todo el mundo. Es más, en lo personal, suelo despreciar PROFUNDAMENTE a los que carecen de ella.

# Orooo: Hay que tener también FACTURA, es decir complementar ambas opciones, es decir CON y SIN... Puede que en algún momento sea imprescindible tener factura y mientras se ganaría tiempo para buscar otras "opciones"... que las hay y Muttley ya las ha apuntado.

# Tiburcio de Medinasidonia: Bueno, el amigo bertok algún día verá la "luz" fuera del "papel"... Es un tipo inteligente y me extrañaría que no acabará "convenciéndose"... En cualquier caso, llegado el momento, "otros" le harán variar de opinión, pero en cualquier caso está en su derecho de preferir el puto "papel" a algo TANGIBLE y que SIEMPRE ha tenido VALOR aquí y en Lima...

Y yo me encuentro muy cómodo teniendo mis MPs en FÍSICO... NO me causa el más mínimo estrés y paso de las cotizaciones. Compro cuando puedo hacerlo y me olvido de ello. De tanto en tanto, y sobre todo en la Plata, me dedico a contemplarlas. Eso es algo que me relaja y para NADA pienso si tengo o no un "Tesoro", literalmente hablando.

Aprovecho para dejaros un buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

Pensiones, efecto colateral de una gran farsa (I)

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (13 Mar 2018)

Nota semanal del CESCE.

Importancia de la “banca en la sombra”. El Financial Stability Board (FSB-asociación
que agrupa a las autoridades monetarias y reguladores bursátiles de los principales
países) estima que la “banca en la sombra” representa globalmente 45 billones de
dólares de activos, incluyendo los datos de China y Luxemburgo, y ha experimentado
un crecimiento del 8% entre 2015 y 2016. Este impresionante importe representa
alrededor del 13% de los activos financieros globales. De dicha cifra, corresponden a
China 7 billones de dólares y a Luxemburgo 3,2 billones. Los datos se han publicado
tras considerar esta asociación que el fenómeno, que consideran en gran parte
culpable de la última crisis financiera, está más o menos controlado, al haberse
eliminado los productos más tóxicos. La radiografía del sector se ha realizado
analizando, en primer lugar, todos los activos que no era propiedad de un banco
(fondos de pensiones, aseguradoras, y demás “instituciones financieras” y organismos
financieros internacionales-OFIs). En total se han detectado 160 billones de dólares en
activos, de un total de 340 billones de dólares que se estima existen en el mundo. A
los OFIs pertenecen 99 billones de dólares (el 30% de los activos globales, la mayor
cuota de participación desde 2002). Entrando al detalle, el FSB destaca el
comportamiento de las compañías fiduciarias (trust) en China, que crecieron en 2016
un 47%, contra una media del 33% entre 2011 y 2015 alcanzando 3,4 billones de
dólares.


----------



## bertok (13 Mar 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Si, pero hay una diferencia.
> El dinero que tienes en físico, adquirido de manera inteligente SALE DEL RADAR recaudatorio de las élites.
> Es decir, es el único activo que te permite guardar fondos sin dar cuentas.
> Todo lo demás o bien está claramente descrito (fondos, etfs, valores...) y/o paga impuestos (cuenta corriente, ingresos por rentas del trabajo, IBIs, coche....hasta la ropa o la comida tiene su IVA).
> ...



No lo comparto pero respeto tu opinión.

No hay nada más antisistema que darle por culo con su propio fiat, bordeando el sistema y limitanto el pago de impuestos.

Ellos quieren tu alma, para ello te dan fiat que imprimen sin esfuerzo y que cambian por tu sudor de la frente y esclavitud futura.

Quién entiende esto con todas sus consecuencias, puede mearle a la cara al puto sistema consumista. Pero la mayoría de la población es víctima y está enferma del alma y de valores, no saben de qué les hablamos.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2018 at 22:55 ----------




Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Me descolocas Bertock, tú que parece que entiendes de la materia contante, que nó sonante, o vicebersa ya no sé que pensar .
> 
> Si se llega al punto en que te encuentras enzulao..vas a cambiar tus etfs por una mierda, con todas las letras.



El fiat me lo pulo en vivir y disfrutar acorde a mis posibilidades.

Ahorro en bienes tangibles y en su fiat inflacionario.

Juego a su mentira y trato de no ser el más tonto.

La inversión en físico es luchar contra un enemigo que por ahora es más poderoso, nos está meando en la cara desde hace décadas. También es jugársela a un evento de no retorno en el que vete a saber lo vaya a pasar.

Lo he pensado muchas veces y sigue sin convencerme.

Como dice fernando, algún día veré la luz ...


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Los tres círculos del poder | Geopolitica.RU

Saludos.


----------



## vpsn (14 Mar 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> Si, pero hay una diferencia.
> El dinero que tienes en físico, adquirido de manera inteligente SALE DEL RADAR recaudatorio de las élites.
> Es decir, es el único activo que te permite guardar fondos sin dar cuentas.
> Todo lo demás o bien está claramente descrito (fondos, etfs, valores...) y/o paga impuestos (cuenta corriente, ingresos por rentas del trabajo, IBIs, coche....hasta la ropa o la comida tiene su IVA).
> ...



Bueno eso de que no pueden requisartelo... los scaneres pueden detectarlo, otra cosa es que no se metan. Yo apostaria un poco por Bitcoin, pero si que es verdad quie laa volatilidad es alta ahora mismo.


----------



## Muttley (14 Mar 2018)

bertok dijo:


> No lo comparto pero respeto tu opinión.
> 
> No hay nada más antisistema que darle por culo con su propio fiat, bordeando el sistema y limitanto el pago de impuestos.



¿Cómo lo haces si el sistema te tiene perfectamente escaneado?
Saben TODO lo que tienes. Sus ordenadores lo ven todo. Cuentan con la complicidad del sistema bancario. Si tu nombre aparece en algo..estás fichado. Si sacas cuatro veces 5000 euros en un mes del banco saltan las alarmas. El efectivo está muy restringido.
Su arma de destrucción más masiva es la posibilidad de congelar y embargar activos. Y lo he vivido "de cerca". Nada escapa. El Fiat de tus ingresos te lo restringen, hasta un multiplicador de salario mínimo. Sin transferencias. Sin posibilidad de adquisición de activos. Sin tarjetas de crédito. Bienes inmuebles embargados. Un cadáver financiero en vida. 
¿Y cómo haces para limitar el impacto impositivo? ¿Trabajar en negro? ¿Tener la casa a nombre del perro? Seguro que puedes limitar el daño actuando con cabeza...sobre todo si ganas muy poco (trabajar en negro), o si ganas muchísimo (islas vírgenes etc)




bertok dijo:


> Ellos quieren tu alma, para ello te dan fiat que imprimen sin esfuerzo y que cambian por tu sudor de la frente y esclavitud futura.



Totalmente de acuerdo.









bertok dijo:


> Quién entiende esto con todas sus consecuencias, puede mearle a la cara al puto sistema consumista. Pero la mayoría de la población es víctima y está enferma del alma y de valores, no saben de qué les hablamos.
> 
> El fiat me lo pulo en vivir y disfrutar acorde a mis posibilidades.
> 
> ...



Bienes tangibles por los que pagas impuestos y requisables (inmobiliario) o con valor incierto dependiendo de modas (arte? antigüedades? Joyas?).
Para mi el físico NO es un modelo madmax. para eso mejor saber disparar y una casa de campo bien defendida con huerto y pequeño corral con animales.

Oro y plata son para mí es una protección de jubilación. Algo que se puede comprar y vender discretamente fuera del radar del sistema. El oro y la plata valen lo que valen. Hay un spot. Hay cero creatividad o subjetividad. Algo que no te pueden confiscar si no saben que lo tienes (y no tienen por qué saberlo). Algo por lo que no pagas impuestos. Algo que vale lo mismo y que puedes intercambiar en cualquier lugar del mundo por el fiat que corresponda o directamente por bienes de primera necesidad. Se ha construido y destruido imperios y se ha matado sin conteplaciones. Siempre ha sido por el vil metal. Se puede transformar y ocultar mediante fundición.
Da igual que mundo fantástico imagine el ser humano (Star Wars, El señor de los Anillos, Narnia...) el oro (y la plata) está ahí.

Mi consejo: Compra una moneda de plata de una onza. Ahora 16 euros. No es mucha inversión. Un par de McMenus. Cógela en la mano. Mirala. Siente su peso. Piensa en lo que ha costado extraerla. Piensa en que no se puede crear.
Y luego me dices si el cambio McMenus-plata es ajustado.


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (14 Mar 2018)

Buenas a todos os he seguido durante unas semanas y vaya en algunas cosas creo que dais en el clavo, a mi parecer claro.

Con vuestro permiso voy a dar una opinión y la manera en la que veo, he leído o oido sobre el oro y plata, puedo tener conocimientos de alguna información falsa, de ser asi corregidme, gracias.

Mi abuelo por parte de madre en época de posguerra trapicheó todo lo que pudo para comer, mi bisabuelo por parte de padre igual, uno en el pueblo y otro en la ciudad.

Uno intercambiando en la ciudad y otro vendiendo a escondidas la cosecha por oro, plata o lo que fuera, nunca ganaron dinero o mps suficiente para guardar, todo se gastaba en comprar otras cosas para comer, en esos casos el oro, plata vale menos mucho menos y la comida mucho mas, pero en estos casos el dinero no es rival ante metales preciosos.

El oro y la plata creo que son activos refugio, que en época de incertidumbres es un bien superior al fiat, por ser un activo muy muy liquido e intercambiable. En cambio los diamantes no, hace unos pocos años los joyeros tengo entendido que tenían tantos diamantes que no lograban vender con la misma rapidez a la que los compraban a la gente que los llevaba para, literalmente, mal venderlos. 

Ademas hace tres días un amigo me ha comentado que los chinos los producen artificialmente consiguiendo una calidad superior a los naturales, los hacen tan perfectos que al parecer estan o han creado un sistema para identificar las impurezas de los naturales , o sea que si es perfecto no lo compres por ser artificial, esto de ser verdad ya no sirve tener diamantes el principio del fin de inversion en diamantes?, cosa que nunca me he planteado.

El oro no se puede producir artificialmente?, hace ya unos años vi un programa en el que supuestamente unos científicos crearon oro artificialmente, el proceso era tan caro que no salían los números.

se puede localizar en internet la noticia.

Una bacteria logra crear oro de 24 quilates.

otro sistema que no es rentable ni lo será nunca: con un generador de partículas.

En Kirguistán, su primer ministro quiere que toda su población tenga 100 gramos de oro por habitante.

China y Rusia acumulan oro, lo que entra en china no sale incluida la plata.

Los alemanes invierten en oro para su jubilación. (si todos venden cuando se jubilen podría bajar el precio en Europa?)

La inversión en papelitos en oro crece un 700% en Alemania, en fisico un 2%. (no recuerdo el año al que se refiere la noticia).
9
China, si una mujer no luce un anillo o pendientes de oro, (cuando lo leí no comentaba nada de hombres, solo mujeres), no esta a la nueva moda o a un estatus bien visto.

En 2025 la industria de las joyas acaparará toda la producción de oro anual en el mundo.


China quiere desvincular el precio del oro a los papelitos y basar su precio en la demanda física.

En estados unidos hay un movimiento para regresar al patrón oro, no lo conseguirán pero esta ahí.

El pib español en 2060 será muy inferior al actual ( ojo respecto al mundo, el pib subirá pero tendrá menos peso en la economía mundial, eso se traduce en que ganaras mas fiat pero podrás comprar menos, tu oro en teoría valdrá mas en un pais mas pobre, mi opinión claro)

Si no tienes factura..... buuuf, cada día todo esta mas controlado, por lo que si no tienes factura tus ganancias son mayores y representa que ganas mas por lo que pagas mas impuestos, a no ser que lo intercambies fuera del circulo.... 

Las reservas mundiales de oro y plata son infinitas, si es cierto nunca se extraerá de la tierra todo el oro, plata u otros recursos, otra cosa es que sea o no rentable su extracción.

El platino es, era y será el verdadero oro en la tierra pero se descubrió tarde, la gente, los gobiernos y la historia han preferido el oro y seguirán prefiriéndolo ( es una información curiosa, así como el osmio es mas denso que el oro).

Las reservas actuales no son las reservas que existen, se encontraran mas reservas, pero hasta que no sea rentables muchas de ellas no se pueden explotar.

Como complemento de pensión es una buena idea pero como complemento, repito complemento.

La plata podría superar a oro en % de subida de precio, no de valor de , ( esto...... será verdad?)

Una ciudad en áfrica de mas de 200.000 años encontrada, se supone que extraían oro, mas de 1500 km cuadrados de ciudad( para quien?....por que?).

Las minas de oro y plata cada vez menos rentables ( mejor dicho los costes de extracción suben).

Si te tienen que convencer para comprar algo de oro y plata no compres, no es para ti.

Paladio, iridio, platino y osmio son metales preciosos. pero no son tan liquidos entre la poblacion.( mejor oro y plata, que son mas conocidos).

La plata se agota y puede ser una inversión estratégica ( los lingotes tienen mas iva que las monedas, esto me lo han comentado).

China es una maquina que va a una, si logra lo que quiere el oro sera la estrella del comercio internacional.



Ahora cosas malas 

Nunca regresaremos al patrón oro, no es posible económicamente hablando. 

La plata puede ser sustituida en muchos usos si sube de precio, ademas los inversores poseen tantos millones de onzas que podrían suministrar a la industria durante años si vendieran todos.( todos venderían si el precio sube exponencial-mente, por supuesto hablo en general ).

El oro puede ser expropiado por los gobiernos en apuros.

Cuando ocurre la necesidad de venderlo te intentan timar y siempre siempre en esos casos has de saber lo que cotiza de verdad y recorrer muchas tiendas hasta encontrar la que te pague lo que vale, (mirar tiendas compro oro en Venezuela para hacerse una idea).

Subida y bajadas de precio, que ocurrirá cuando los bancos centrales de china y rusia etc dejen de comprar?. ( en teoría nada ya que el precio se basa en los papelitos)

Nuestro poder adquisitivo actual es deplorable frente al oro y plata respecto ha hace una década o mas comprar ahora es un esfuerzo mayor.

Muchas tiendas venden muy muy caro, sobre todo la plata puedes encontrar hasta 10 euros de diferencia en una onza de plata.

El valor numismatico de una moneda de inversión no es por la que realizas la inversión/refugio es el metal.

Un lingote de oro fuera del plástico perde valor una moneda no.

Una moneda de plata vale menos en valor por gramos que un lingote de plata, a la hora de vender valen casi lo mismo, evita el lingote de plata.

La idea de comprar monedas del año en curso y evitar las anteriores no tiene sentido, como inversión la compra mas barata te dará mas ganancias al venderlas.

Comprar metales producidos y extraídos en Europa o comprar monedas/lingotes de segunda mano mejora la economía europea o sea la tuya, pero ojo con que compras.

Comprar joyas, bandejas etc es un negocio que muy pocos entienden.

Es muy muy malo en caso de bajada de precio no seguir comprando, la idea si es para la jubilación, es una compra continua como en un plan de pensiones, la media de todos esos años es lo que importa, ya vendrá otra crisis que hará subir el precio.

Bueno esto es lo que se, desconozco si algo de lo escrito es erróneo o proveniente de una noticia falsa es simplemente lo que he aprendido.

Y no, no soy inversor, estoy estudiando la posibilidad de comprar algo, vista a la jubilación y con mi sueldo….. 100 al mes como mucho y aun gracias..


----------



## paraisofiscal (14 Mar 2018)

A qué viene todo ese recopilatorio de frases y noticias precocinadas, non sequitur y predicciones para 2025-2060???

Eres multinick de Jarella?


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (14 Mar 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A qué viene todo ese recopilatorio de frases y noticias precocinadas, non sequitur y predicciones para 2025-2060???
> 
> Eres multinick de Jarella?





No no soy multinick de Jarella

He escrito todo lo que creo saber sobre el oro/plata, por que me planteo comprar un poquito cada mes, para complementar la jubilacion ya que no creo que cobremos practicamente nada cuando nos toque, cada vez que salen mas y mas noticias deja el futuro de las pensiones por los suelos.

Y si me equivoco en algo, que mejor en un hilo que lleva años hablando sobre el tema, para que me corrijan.

Un saludo.


----------



## LIMONCIO (14 Mar 2018)

oro para la jubilacion? supongo que con matices.

Nadie asegura que cuando llegue ese momento, el oro que compraste ha superado la inflacion, o incluso tienes menos poder adquisitivo que si hubieras metido el fiat en renta fija.
como valor refugio, como ya no un plan B sino plan C ante un escenario madmaxista, cojonudo. 
Para lo que comentas, no lo veo.


----------



## el mensa (14 Mar 2018)

Hola a todos. 

Tengo una pregunta: ¿Alguien ha pensado si sería más conveniente acumular en forma física productos ya elaborados con metales e imperecederos? 

Por ejemplo: Cableado de cobre con funda de plástico, rollos de estaño/plomo, elementos de construcción y cerramiento cómo varillas de acero corrugado, puntales de acero, vallas, alambre de espino, etc. 

También podría ser útil piezas mecánicas de motores ó vehículos resistentes y robustos como tractores viejos ó bombas de extracción de agua.

Hasta ahora sólo había entrado a aprender pero tengo esa duda, si alguien me responde gracias de antemano.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# NOVATO PER SE: Siempre es interesante conocer distintas opiniones, pero hay afirmaciones que Vd. hace en su comentario que NO hay por donde cogerlas. Y me voy a permitir "corregir" algunas de ellas:

- En épocas bien "jodidas", como pueden ser las Guerras, Hiperinflaciones, etc. que podríamos ver como "madmaxistas", los MPs adquieren mucho valor y multiplican por mucho el mismo. Pero no solo ellos, sino que también aquellos productos que tienen demanda y son escasos: Medicinas, Alcohol, Tabaco, etc., etc.

- Yo no sé de dónde ha sacado Vd. la afirmación del Primer Ministro de Kirguistán, pero desde luego, ¿Cómo piensa éste que sus ciudadanos posean 100 gramos de Oro por habitante? ¿O lo dijo después de beberse buena parte de una botella de Vodka? Lo digo por algo tan simple como que el PIB per cápita en 2016 de ese país fue de... ¡973€!

- SÍ que se conocen cifras acerca de las importaciones de Plata por parte de China. Quizás, no en su totalidad, pero tampoco lo puedo asegurar, pero sí que leído algo al respecto.

- Las reservas de Oro y Plata NO son abundantes y, por tanto, "infinitas"... Es más, cada vez son más escasas y sus costes de producción también son mucho más elevados. Ciertamente, NO creo que se extingan, pero aquello que es demandado y escaso suele subir mucho de precio.

Además, he recordado a este gran científico que nos ha dejado, Stephen Hawking, y le recuerdo que éste NO le daba más de 100 años a nuestra Civilización... Los motivos todos los conocemos, aunque los ignoremos: superpoblación y recursos naturales finitos...

- Yo NO creo que volvamos al antiguo "Patrón Oro", pero no descarto la vuelta a un sistema Bimetálico y que ha sido el predominante a lo largo de la Historia del hombre "civilizado". También tengo claro que ello no llegará por las "buenas", pero un Sistema monetario como el actual es insostenible en el tiempo, puesto que está sostenido por simple AIRE y no hay nada más...

Hay más puntos que podría matizar, pero ando escaso de tiempo y me he referido a lo más fundamental.

SÍ, que estoy de acuerdo con Vd. en que los MPs pueden constituir parte de una buena Jubilación y el tiempo corre a favor de los mismos...

# mensajero del pasado: Es una opción válida en determinadas situaciones y más propias del "Madmaxismo"... Sin embargo, existe un gran problema: el almacenamiento y el transporte en caso de necesidad.

En fin, es un campo que tengo descartado por su enorme complejidad, aunque con ello NO le estoy diciendo que no tenga posibilidades, así que Vd. mismo...

Saludos.


----------



## Most (14 Mar 2018)

Se repetirá mil y una veces.

La inversión en MPs no es para un MadMax, NUNCA. Para el MadMax son "plomo", agua y alimentos (ese es mi orden personal).
En caso MadMax haré lo que haga falta para sobrevivir y el plomo me daría una gran ventaja y más acceso a los otros elementos.

Ahora bien, en el supuesto más probable, el que a mi me atañe, es el que se refiere a que no quiero tener todo mi patrimonio en un activo (los famosos huevos y la cesta) y los MPs con más de 5000 años circulando se me antojan un buen SEGURO, y esa es la palabra mágica señores/as. S E G U R O. El oro por centrarme en uno de los MPs, es un protector contra los desmanes de la economía fiduciaria y... bueno, sólo hay que echar el hilo atrás y se verán éstos comentarios repetidos por decenas. No es menester que lo vuelva a repetir.


Un saludo.


----------



## conde84 (14 Mar 2018)

mensajero del pasado dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Tengo una pregunta: ¿Alguien ha pensado si sería más conveniente acumular en forma física productos ya elaborados con metales e imperecederos?
> 
> ...



Si piensas que en el futuro cercano tus vecinos seran los de la foto igual es buena idea, si no pienso que no es necesario almacenar nada de eso aunque tengas espacio.


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (14 Mar 2018)

fernandojcg, gracias por la contestacion, pero hay algo que quiero aclarar

- Yo no sé de dónde ha sacado Vd. la afirmación del n,Primer Ministro de Kirguistá pero desde luego, ¿Cómo piensa éste que sus ciudadanos posean 100 gramos de Oro por habitante? ¿O lo dijo después de beberse buena parte de una botella de Vodka? Lo digo por algo tan simple como que el PIB per cápita en 2016 de ese país fue de... ¡

Menos ovejas y más oro: Kirguistán quiere que todos sus ciudadanos inviertan sus ahorros en 100 gramos - elEconomista.es

de nuevo gracias por la contestacion, la proxima vez revisaré y expresaré mejor lo que escribo, hay parrafos que no los describo correctamente y tiene muchas lagunas.

Aprender de los mejores siempre es una buena noticia, gracias.


----------



## LIMONCIO (14 Mar 2018)

a ver, cuando yo hablo de escenarios madmaxistas, hablo de situaciones muy improbables, pero posibles como una guerra, la postguerra, recesiones brutales que arrasen el sistema socioeconomico etc, cosas que han ocurrido el siglo pasado en nuestro pais, y en europa.


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2018)

Muttley dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo haces si el sistema te tiene perfectamente escaneado?
> Saben TODO lo que tienes. Sus ordenadores lo ven todo. Cuentan con la complicidad del sistema bancario. Si tu nombre aparece en algo..estás fichado. Si sacas cuatro veces 5000 euros en un mes del banco saltan las alarmas. El efectivo está muy restringido.
> Su arma de destrucción más masiva es la posibilidad de congelar y embargar activos. Y lo he vivido "de cerca". Nada escapa. El Fiat de tus ingresos te lo restringen, hasta un multiplicador de salario mínimo. Sin transferencias. Sin posibilidad de adquisición de activos. Sin tarjetas de crédito. Bienes inmuebles embargados. Un cadáver financiero en vida.
> ¿Y cómo haces para limitar el impacto impositivo? ¿Trabajar en negro? ¿Tener la casa a nombre del perro? Seguro que puedes limitar el daño actuando con cabeza...sobre todo si ganas muy poco (trabajar en negro), o si ganas muchísimo (islas vírgenes etc)
> ...



Todo el oro que tengo es el anillo de casado ::::::

El sistema tiene centenares de millones de habitantes en el primer mundo a los que devorar su futuro por su consumismo.

No deber nada a nadie y pagar los menos impuestos posibles ya es un paso muy grande, casi definitivo mientras el Satanás capitalista se entretiene con otras víctimas.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# NOVATO PER SE: Gracias por la información que me facilita y que, obviamente, desconocía, aunque al parecer fue reproducida en buena parte de la prensa económico-financiera del mundo y que acabo de comprobar.

Sigo pensando lo mismo... Bueno, NO es el Primer Ministro de Kirguistán, pero SÍ el Gobernador del Banco Central de aquel país y, por tanto, debería conocer la realidad de su país...

Kirguistán, como ya he comentado, es un país pobre y con un poder adquisitivo muy limitado para pensar en colocar sus "ahorros" en el Oro.

Otra cosa es que la opinión del "pavo" en cuestión, Tolkunbek Abdygulov, vaya dirigida a las "élites" de su país y que SÍ deben tener dinero para colocar ahí, aunque si nos fijamos en las cifras que dá, ya deben haber entrado...

Es un poco chocante por el mero hecho de que Kirguistán depende muy mucho de las exportaciones de Oro y que representan alrededor del 49% del total... Eso y teniendo en cuenta que su Balanza Comercial es negativa, aunque la han corregido bastante desde el 2014 hasta hoy y supongo que el Oro habrá tenido mucho que ver en ello.

¿Sabe una cosa, NOVATO PER SE? Que el escribir es como en todo... Se gana con la práctica y yo le ánimo a que siga contribuyendo a este hilo.

# Vickman: ¿Situaciones "improbables"? Así a bote pronto se me ocurren los ejemplos de Siria, Irak, Yemen, Afganistán, República Democrática del Congo, Ucrania, Venezuela... y paro.

Hasta ahora parece que las guerras y los conflictos son "periféricos"... Sin embargo, no es menos cierto que los grandes conflictos han comenzado así. Y ahora mismo, es que me recuerda muchos episodios que dieron lugar a la 1ª Guerra Mundial. La diferencia es que ahora la "resolución" sería MUY DIFERENTE, es decir que casi todos nos iríamos al Carajo SÍ o SÍ...

# bertok: ¡Uy! Eres bastante "pobre" en Oro... Supongo que con el tiempo mejorarás esa "situación" y que en estos momentos es buscada.

Y en lo que estoy de acuerdo contigo es en estar lo menos endeudado posible y tener los pies en el suelo... De todas formas, a la hora de la "verdad" tampoco vas a estar ajeno a las fauces del Sistema, a no ser que MUCHOS consigan derrumbarlo y que es bastante utópico en el momento actual. Ahora bien, a futuro ya veremos... Y sino la gran mayoría lo tendrá bien merecido y también buscado.

Saludos.


----------



## el mensa (15 Mar 2018)

Gracias por las respuestas. 

Aunque el enfoque de mi pregunta es madmaxista como habéis adivinado algunos, no contemplo esa posibilidad a corto-medio plazo, y tampoco me interesaría en absoluto vivir un escenario así pero tengo posibilidades de protegerme ante recesiones profundas y escenarios pre madmaxistas.

Me interesan los productos elaborados con materias primas básicas porque de momento valen más que las materias primas sin elaborar: Plata, cobre, estaño, bronce, acero, etc. Tengo sitio para almacenarlos y además por su peso son más difíciles de robar. Además también son susceptibles de subir de precio por escasez de oferta ó lejanía de los productores y elaboradores (minas, altos hornos, etc.).

Luego lo de los tractores y bombas de agua ya es para un escenario pre madmaxista sin anticipar las opciones de vuelta a una relativa normalidad ó descomposición total de la sociedad. De estos productos ya tengo stock a falta de completar con ciertos repuestos y consumibles, además de sitio para guardarlos. Son para comprarlos "de ocasión" y por supuesto no lo considero una inversión. 

Las armas no me interesan, considero que tengo algo mejor: Mi cerebro. Si tienes comida sin armas te la pueden robar. Si sabes hacer comida y tienes los equipos básicos para producirla los que tienen armas te defenderán, sólo es cuestión de saber negociar. Ya ha pasado a lo largo de la historia, hay ejemplos abundantes de que agricultores, ganaderos y artesanos son protegidos por cualquier sistema ó estado. 

Ahora para aportar mi opinión y no desviar el tema del hilo os comento que ahora mismo el oro me parece caro para mis posibilidades y ya tengo algo acumulado, poco pero fácil de guardar. Lo que si que me atrae son las monedas de 12 euros de plata como inversión y reserva a largo plazo además de fáciles de conseguir y con liquidez inmediata llegado el caso.

Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# mensajero del pasado: Si lo tiene tan claro... ¡Adelante! En la vida cuanto antes se tomen las decisiones mejor que dejarlas postergadas en el tiempo. Quizás, en lo que NO estoy de acuerdo es en la elección de las monedas de Plata de 12 Euros y, precisamente, ayer escribí en Rankia un post al respecto... Es valorar la Onza de Plata en 22,41 € (precio de ayer) y eso es darle demasiado valor al "respaldo" del BdE.

Y dejo un artículo que refiere el tercer mes de caída consecutivo en las ventas minoristas de los EE.UU. Y eso que la Economía va "viento en popa" o al menos eso nos cuentan desde allí...

- U.S. retail sales fall for third month in a row - MarketWatch

Saludos.


----------



## Nanote (15 Mar 2018)

mensajero del pasado dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Ahora para aportar mi opinión y no desviar el tema del hilo os comento que ahora mismo el oro me parece caro para mis posibilidades y ya tengo algo acumulado, poco pero fácil de guardar. Lo que si que me atrae son las monedas de 12 euros de plata como inversión y reserva a largo plazo además de fáciles de conseguir y con liquidez inmediata llegado el caso.
> 
> .



A mi las monedas de 12 euros no me gustan, si lo haces por el respaldo del facial bien, pero si lo que quieres es plata barata busca pakillos, vamos las 100 pesetas de franco, que son casi media onza y creo que son la forma más economica de conseguir plata. Eso si, ocupan y pesan lo suyo...


----------



## Most (15 Mar 2018)

Acabo de darme un caprichito antes del anuncio de la FED que tiene que hacer en breve.
Ya tenía mis reservas del primer semestre del año cubiertas, pero no me he podido resistir.
Es una común del 1866A con efigie de Napoleón III (20F), con nulo valor numismático.


----------



## amador (15 Mar 2018)

Je, je, je, ...

Tons of gold fall from sky in Russian cargo plane blunder (VIDEO, PHOTOS)


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (16 Mar 2018)

No me gustaría ser el responsable de la carga, todo por el suelo tirado vaya desastre.



Este blog de en teoría Jim rogers comenta cosas interesantes.

Jim Rogers Blog

If I'm correct, gold will go down even more and there will be another opportunity to buy it.

Si estoy en lo cierto, el oro bajará aún más y habrá otra oportunidad para comprarlo.

Recomiendo leer comentarios antiguos.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2018)

Hola, NOVATO PER SE: Jim Rogers es un destacado, popular y exitoso inversor en las Materias Primas. Ahora bien, parece que la edad le está pasando "cuentas" porque hace muy poco que se manifestó en el sentido contrario al que ahora hace. Es más, ello se enlazó en este hilo.

A 2-3 años es difícil predecir qué va a suceder, aunque es previsible que revienten varias de las Burbujas ahora existentes y eso, en principio, debería ser muy positivo para el Oro. El caso de la Plata es diferente porque aquí entran varias variables a tener en cuenta. De todas formas, en lo personal, sigo siendo muy positivo en cuanto a la evolución futura de ambos metales, especialmente en el Oro... pero por su carácter básicamente monetario.

Ciertamente, la situación "técnica" NO es buena en estos MPs, pero en el caso del Oro NO se encenderá la "luz roja" mientras no pierda de forma clara y con un volumen los $1305,20... Y si lo hiciera tampoco pasaría NADA, ya que aquí muchos -entre ellos yo- vamos sin plazo. Además, solemos promediar en el tiempo y así obtenemos un coste medio bastante favorable.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2018)

Sólo es una opinión, pero creo que los MPs van a seguir bajando lentamente por el empobrecimiento y la incapacidad de ahorrar de la población para después subir bruscamente cuando se pierda la confianza en el fiat. Mi duda es si la bajada va a ser muy grande que no lo creo y cuando se va a producir el cambio que será muy brusco. 
Para esto dos estrategias: para los primeros de la clase estar atentos y comprar justo antes de la reversión. Para los demás acumular poquito a poco


----------



## Muttley (16 Mar 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Sólo es una opinión, pero creo que los MPs van a seguir bajando lentamente por el empobrecimiento y la incapacidad de ahorrar de la población para después subir bruscamente cuando se pierda la confianza en el fiat. Mi duda es si la bajada va a ser muy grande que no lo creo y cuando se va a producir el cambio que será muy brusco.
> Para esto dos estrategias: para los primeros de la clase estar atentos y comprar justo antes de la reversión. Para los demás acumular poquito a poco



Yo creo que no es un tema de demanda. Es un tema de balance operativo-energético.
Ninguna industria soporta precios de venta por debajo de los costes operativos durante mucho tiempo. Y da igual que la demanda sea de 100 o de 1000. De hecho es peor cuando la demanda es alta. Si con cada onza que extraes de plata y la vendes pierdes 1$...será mejor sacar menos...o directamente NO sacar por mucho que haya demanda.
Claro que hay veces que hay que hacerlo...para mantener la liquidez a costa de endeudarse más y más. Pero como digo...por un tiempo limitado.
Y es que luego encender "la maquinaria" cuando se para es muy costoso en tiempo, dinero y esfuerzo.

Los costes de extracción se fundamentan en costes de personal y costes energéticos. Si el petróleo cada vez cuesta sacarlo más (que digo yo que si fuera fácil....por qué USA se ha metido en el shale? poniendo la máquina a imprimir a fondo perdido) y emplear trabajadores en cada vez es más caro...como se mantiene funcionando el "chiringuito"?
Además, el petróleo no sólo influye en la extracción pura, sino en todos los procesos posteriores. Sobre todo en el transporte marítimo y aéreo que es casi del 100% de dependencia.


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2018)

Te doy parcialmente la razón pero hay una diferencia entre el petróleo y los MPs, el primero se consume y los segundos seconsumen pero también se atesoran. Para las estractoras queda poco margen en el caso de la plata, algo más con el oro pero si hay un empobrecimiento de la población esta seguirá sacando “las joyas de la abuela” presionando temporalmente el precio a la baja. 
De todas formas, aunque creo que seguirán bajando, no creo que sea mucho más


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2018)

Hola, FranMen: El sector de las mineras de MPs está técnicamente QUEBRADO si tenemos en cuenta su endeudamiento y que tampoco solucionaría un gran aumento en los precios. En cualquier caso, tampoco nada nuevo en un mundo donde la DEUDA ha pasado a ser algo PERMANENTE hasta que "explosione"... que lo acabará haciendo. Por el camino, mientras tanto, muchas mineras de MPs tendrán que cerrar, fusionarse, etc., etc.

Evidentemente, como en todo, hay notables, pero muy escasas excepciones, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que estamos tratando de un sector muy atomizado.

El Petróleo es necesario, pero la Plata TAMBIÉN por sus numerosísimas aplicaciones de todo tipo y ahora mismo NO tiene un sustituto que pueda sustituirla al nivel que se precisa. Llevo muchos años oyendo sobre si el Grafeno lo hará, pero a día de hoy seguimos igual... Y, actualmente, NO parece que haya una solución creíble para reemplazarla al ritmo que se está consumiendo y cada vez queda menos por extraer...

Dentro de unos años, FranMen, el mundo se va a ver abocado a un gran problema que se está obviando e incluso ignorando por parte de quiénes tienen "responsabilidades": se están agotando recursos naturales que son irremplazables... O cambiamos nuestro mundo o éste agonizará para después morir.

Bueno, si tenemos en cuenta la "expoliación" realizada por los "Compro Oro", muy pocas "joyas de la abuela" quedan por vender, al menos desde una buena parte de la clase media más desfavorecida hacia abajo... 

Yo sigo creyendo que las Bolsas, Bonos y demás activos "burbujeados" acabarán pegándose una Santa Ostia, de manera que los grandes beneficiados deberían ser el Oro y la Plata, pero obviamente el primero sería el indudable GANADOR.

Como decía en mi anterior post, los MPs pueden caer más, pero NO me parece que puedan hacerlo en demasía, al menos en estos momentos, porque "motivos" los han tenido hasta ahora si tenemos en cuenta el buen rumbo que han tenido la mayoría de los activos financieros, aparte de la política monetaria que han mantenido los principales Bancos Centrales.

Y vuelvo a insistir en que Ojalá se vieran precios más bajos, puesto que permitirían "cargar" un poco más y también permitir la entrada a aquellos que se han interesados por los mismos en épocas recientes.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (16 Mar 2018)

En el tema de la plata en concreto, sólo 1/3 de su producción proviene de minas donde el objetivo es la plata. El resto de la plata se obtiene como subproducto de minas de zinc, plomo, cobre y oro. Para estos mineros la plata es un ingreso secundario, es como la guinda del pastel, por lo que su precio bajo no condiciona en mucho su funcionamiento que se basa más en los minerales principales.

Sin ser un experto, y sabiendo que sólo el 50% de la plata extraída se dedica a usos industriales, quiero intentar entender el precio tan bajo que tiene.

En cualquier caso, siempre estoy deseoso de oír opiniones sobre la plata, para aprender algo más.

Salu2




Muttley dijo:


> Los costes de extracción se fundamentan en costes de personal y costes energéticos. Si el petróleo cada vez cuesta sacarlo más (que digo yo que si fuera fácil....por qué USA se ha metido en el shale? poniendo la máquina a imprimir a fondo perdido) y emplear trabajadores en cada vez es más caro...como se mantiene funcionando el "chiringuito"?


----------



## FranMen (16 Mar 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: El sector de las mineras de MPs está técnicamente QUEBRADO si tenemos en cuenta su endeudamiento y que tampoco solucionaría un gran aumento en los precios. En cualquier caso, tampoco nada nuevo en un mundo donde la DEUDA ha pasado a ser algo PERMANENTE hasta que "explosione"... que lo acabará haciendo. Por el camino, mientras tanto, muchas mineras de MPs tendrán que cerrar, fusionarse, etc., etc.
> 
> Evidentemente, como en todo, hay notables, pero muy escasas excepciones, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que estamos tratando de un sector muy atomizado.
> 
> ...



Fernando, mi opinión para nada desmiente la tuya, de hecho intenta complementarla. Casi todo lo que he aprendido sobre MPs procede de este hilo, pero al mismo tiempo intento integrarlo con lo que está ocurriendo en la sociedad. Intento explicar la paradoja de que, pese a todo lo que aquí se dice a favor de la subida de los MPs, lo que claramente se observa es su aplanamiento o incluso leve bajada.
En cualquier caso gracias por vuestros aportes que me hacen aprender tanto ( creo que no necesitáis las gracias en cada post).


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: Vamos a ver:

- El objetivo REAL de las mineras "plateras", al igual que el de las "oreras", es el de obtener el MÁXIMO de ese metal precioso y NO les compensa remover tantas toneladas de tierra para obtener subproductos que son el "mal menor" y no otra cosa... Piensa que antes de iniciar los trabajos de explotación en una mina se han dedicado años a su exploración, de manera que se aseguran un cierto volumen del MP y que es lo que se conoce como "reservas probadas".

- Actualmente, se estima que el 70% de la producción de la Plata tiene usos industriales y el 30% restante carácter "monetario". Esto dicho a "grosso modo".

- El bajo precio de la Plata es INJUSTIFICABLE y sólo es posible mediante la continúa y PROBADA manipulación de un mercado que es más pequeño de lo que la gente piensa. Explicame entonces como JPMorgan está haciendo acopio FÍSICO de centenares de millones de Onzas mientras mantiene una fortísima presión bajista mediante sus Cortos. Esa es una simple "prueba del algodón", pero existen la "leche" de ellas desde tiempos muy lejanos en el tiempo. Vamos, que lo que sucede en la Plata NO es de "ahora", ni muchísimo menos...

# FranMen: Nuestros comentarios son complementarios. La única diferencia estriba en que yo soy ligeramente más "optimista" que tú en relación a la futura evolución de los precios en los MPs. Sigo pensando que nos encontramos en un lateral alcista mientras no se rompa el nivel que he dado y que es posible que testee...

Yo me fijo más en lo que están haciendo las "manos fuertes" y te aseguro que muchas de ellas están incorporando Oro FÍSICO a sus Patrimonios y/o carteras.

Respecto a las "Gracias" eso no es relevante, aunque siempre se agradecen. Por regla general, suelo darlas más que nada porque entiendo que algunas personas dedican aquí un tiempo que podrían hacerlo en otras cosas. A mí, en lo personal, NO me van a incrementar el ego puesto que es notorio el reconocimiento que tengo en este hilo y donde también escribo, es decir en Rankia.

Saludos.


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (16 Mar 2018)

solemos promediar en el tiempo y así obtenemos un coste medio bastante favorable.

dos estrategias: para los primeros de la clase estar atentos y comprar justo antes de la reversión. Para los demás acumular poquito a poco 

Yo me fijo más en lo que están haciendo las "manos fuertes" y te aseguro que muchas de ellas están incorporando Oro FÍSICO a sus Patrimonios y/o carteras.

De estos comentarios tomo nota mental.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# NOVATO PER SE: Por regla general, los "metaleros" suelen promediar sus compras, especialmente en el Oro, ya que éste NO son precisamente garbanzos, así que poco a poco y con buena "tinta" (la que permita el bolsillo...). En la Plata es más "fácil", pues aparentemente está más "barata" en cuanto al poder adquisitivo se refiere, pero entiendo que buscar "refugio" en los MPs es una muy buena opción y es algo que tendrían que contemplar muchos de aquellos que están dudando entre hacerse o no un Plan de Pensiones... Probablemente, los MPs constituyan una mejor forma de hacerlo, al menos tú sigues siendo el PROPIETARIO y NO están sujetos a que su disponibilidad esté permitida por los Gobiernos de turno, es decir que las "reglas" te las impones tú y NO los demás, a fin de cuentas es TÚ DINERO.

Y dejo otro artículo sobre el "sigue sin parar" de Rusia... Sobre esto editaré un post algo amplio en mi Blog de Rankia a lo largo de la próxima semana. En este tema, hay "algo" que se nos está escapando, aunque algunos lo estamos "intuyendo"...

- Gold Rush: Russia's Reserves of Precious Metal at All-Time High | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Lo de las pensiones es un crimen y no un accidente

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (19 Mar 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> - Lo de las pensiones es un crimen y no un accidente
> 
> Saludos.



No hay ningún problema en las pensiones, el problema es España.

Con el cincuenta por ciento de la juventud en paro, salarios de 800 euros e inmigración masiva que no podemos emplear, el problema de las pensiones es secundario.

Antes de que reviente el sistema de pensiones habrá reventado todo lo demás.

De hecho, si perteneces a uno de esos colectivos, para ti ya ha llegado el apocalípsis.

Por eso no apoyo todas estas jornadas catarquicas de que hay de lo mio que se llevan a cabo últimamente, que si la reforma del código penal, huelga de las mujeres o movilizaciones de pensionistas.

No son más que cortinas de humo que nos distraen de lo principal. Que estamos dominados por una oligarquía de partidos profundamente corrupta, llena de delincuentes, que está saqueando el país.


----------



## Kovaliov (19 Mar 2018)

Menudo palo que se llevó hoy Hecla. 

13.5 % abajo y eso que el oro tocó el soporte de 1310 que lleva ahí desde principios de año y parece que se va a ir hacia arriba.

Hecla siempre dando disgustos, la muy...


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Menudo palo que se llevó hoy Hecla.
> 
> 13.5 % abajo y eso que el oro tocó el soporte de 1310 que lleva ahí desde principios de año y parece que se va a ir hacia arriba.
> 
> Hecla siempre dando disgustos, la muy...



Solo a ella se le ocurre comprar hoy Klondex Mines :8::8::8:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2018)

Bueno, por poner un poco más de "leña al fuego"...

- Hecla Mining Co Cash-to-Debt (HL)

# Kovaliov: Ciertamente, los MPs están muy débiles y a punto de tocar soportes relevantes como es el caso del Oro, perooooo viendo cómo van los mercados de "valores" y la Santa Ostia que se avecina, más tarde o más temprano, pues como que yo ando bastante TRANQUILO. En cualquier caso, ya sabes que voy en FÍSICO y ayer me animé a efectuar otra pequeña compra en la Plata...

Saludos.

Edito: Parece que la compra de Klondex NO va a ser precisamente "barata": la prima es del 59% del precio promedio ponderado por volumen a 30 días de Klondex, al 16 de Marzo del 2018 en la NYSE...

Por cierto, hace escasas fechas que comentaba dos cosas que son relevantes aquí también:

1º.- Que la deuda de las mineras de MPs es EXCESIVA en su gran mayoría y que, realmente, están prácticamente QUEBRADAS... Insisto en que también existen notables excepciones. Por ejemplo, Klondex es para mí una buena minera de Oro y también de Plata.

2º.- Que se iban a seguir produciendo fusiones SÍ o SÍ... aunque siga siendo a base de emplear la "patada adelante" a la que ya nos estamos acostumbrando.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (20 Mar 2018)

Noticia de minas en España.

Noticias de Andalucía: Canadá invertirá 400 millones en Sevilla para explotar la mina Las Cruces hasta 2034. Noticias de Empresas

Estaba ocioso, y a partir de la previsión de extracción hasta 2034 que aparece en el artículo, y teniendo en cuenta los precios del metal a día de hoy, he calculado el valor de cada metal extraído. Como se puede ver, la plata representa sólo el 6,2% de los ingresos, por lo que el precio de la misma no les afecta mucho al rendimiento general de la mina.

Prevision de extracción (toneladas)
-----------------------------------------
300.000 de cobre x 5620€ = 1686 M€
585.000 de zinc x 2670€ = 1562 M€
315.000 de plomo x 1910€ = 602 M€
600 de plata x 425000 € = 255 M€

Hay que decir que una mina solo de plata de las grandes, como la de Fresnillo (México), produce esas mismas 600 toneladas, pero en un solo año.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Pensiones, la pantomima del fondo de reserva (II)

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (20 Mar 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, por poner un poco más de "leña al fuego"...
> 
> - Hecla Mining Co Cash-to-Debt (HL)
> 
> ...





Compro mineras pero muy diversificado. Espero que si quiebran algunas lo compensen las demás porque oro y plata se va a seguir minando,eso seguro.

Llevo también alguna de litio y otros no preciosos y parecen sincronizadas con las oreras.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: Yo soy de la opinión de que cada cual debe meter su dinero donde quiera y la única premisa sería que "entendiera" el producto. En lo personal, es que ahora paso de casi todo y sólo sigo promediando pequeñas compras en los MPs, algo en el PPA para "cuadrar" cuentas con Hacienda y LIQUIDEZ.

Las mineras de MPs me gustan siendo selectivo y darán alegrías a sus accionistas con el tiempo, aunque es un sector en el que NO todo vale... más bien al contrario. En cualquier caso, ya te digo que ahora mismo NO quiero saber NADA ni de Bolsa ni de activos "financieros". Si esto se cae a dónde pienso es posible que entre en algo que ahora ni tengo planteado, pero mientras ni con un palo...

Y ya tenemos los MPs tocando los soportes relevantes. Si el Oro pierde los $1305,20 se puede dar un buen paseo a la baja y la Plata podría irse hasta los $15,582...

Es sumamente rara esta situación, pero es lo que hay... Bueno, para los que vamos en FÍSICO, puede ser otra excelente oportunidad para acumular.

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (20 Mar 2018)

*opinión*

Hola, recibo un correo extraño indicando que el dólar se desploma. He hablado con mis amigos y dicen que estos son como los testigos de jehová, siempre predican el fin del mundo, pero esa fecha no llega. ME gustaría que me respondiera Fernando sobre lo que piensa, perdonad si es largo:

Estimado lector, 

En menos de un mes, el rey de la economía mundial va a abdicar su trono. 

Donald Trump tomará la decisión más extraña y arriesgada de todas: 

Va a “resetear” el Dólar de Estados Unidos. 

Esto ha sucedido antes, pero nunca con la magnitud que podría alcanzar este 16 de abril. 

Por supuesto, estoy consciente de que usted no utiliza dólares en su vida cotidiana. 

Pero al tratarse de la divisa de referencia en el planeta, cuando el dólar estornuda, todos en el mundo nos resfriamos. 

Y al mismo tiempo, las oportunidades que esto va a generar podrán ser aprovechadas desde cualquier lugar… 

…incluyendo su escritorio. 

¿A qué me refiero? 

Se trata de una inversión poco conocida que podría disparar su rentabilidad cuando el presidente Donald Trump apruebe este “reseteo”. 

Al punto de entregar ganancias de hasta un 1.000% en las próximas semanas. 

Y lo mejor de todo: con mucha menos volatilidad que cualquier penny stock o criptomoneda de la que haya oído hablar. 

Si le interesa entrar en esta oportunidad hoy mismo – con una inversión mínima- revise todos los detalles en la siguiente presentación. 

Y esta inédita decisión permitirá que 50 inversores puedan convertir
1.000 euros en 100.000 euros.

Estimado lector,

Hace un par de días asistí a una cena privada cerca de la Torre Trump en Nueva York.

Lo que parecía una cena más, terminó convirtiéndose en algo revelador y al mismo tiempo, escalofriante.

A la velada acudimos solo nueve personas.

Dos generales, tres destacados banqueros, el dueño de una las mayores redes sociales del mundo, un escritor (capricho del anfitrión), “Mr Spot” y yo.

La información que se barajó fue extraordinaria. Por primera vez, y eso que tengo mucha experiencia en estas cosas, sentí que estaba allí donde se deciden los próximos años de la humanidad.

“Mr Spot” dijo algo tan asombroso como probable. Tan increíble como real.

Lo que dijo confirmaba una de mis mayores hipótesis sobre el futuro del dólar estadounidense: Donald Trump podría estar planeando el “reseteo” de la divisa estadounidense.

Usted descubrirá en un segundo qué significa esto para el dólar, el peso y todos sus ahorros…

Pero antes le diré cuándo podría suceder esto…

El Lunes 16 de Abril.

Quizá se produzca antes o un poco después, todo depende de cómo se desarrollen los acontecimientos… pero ya le adelanto que podría ocurrir en cualquier momento por esos días.

Por ese motivo he decidido ponerme en contacto con usted de forma urgente.

Si el “reseteo” del dólar es tan inminente –podría ocurrir de aquí a menos de cuatro meses- como nos informó “Mr Spot”, usted debería actuar cuanto antes.

Qué quiero decir con esto:

1-	Usted debe protegerse.

2-Usted debe aprovecharse de esta rara oportunidad.

Yo mismo he invertido 100.000 euros de mis ahorros teniendo en cuenta este escenario.

Pero además de explicarle qué es el “reseteo” del dólar quiero mostrarle cómo y por qué he apostado tanto dinero en esta oportunidad.

Para que usted y otros 49 inversores sepan exactamente qué hacer con su dinero.

Por cierto, mi nombre es Jim Rickards.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2018)

Hola, plastic_age: ¿Qué quieres que te diga si además viene de Jim Rickards? Mira, esto mismo dicho de otra manera es algo habitual en él... Recuerdo que a finales de Septiembre del año pasado "pronóstico" que el 1 de Enero del actual, Donald Trump tendría el control de la FED y podría avalar el Dólar con Oro...

Bien, han pasado ya unos meses y NADA de NADA, aunque es cierto que Donald Trump tiene simpatía por el Oro, pero la vuelta a un "Patrón Oro" NO es posible así como así y antes deberían inventarse no sé cuántas "historias"... aparte de resolver la cuestión de la Deuda que no es algo baladí.

Por otro lado, plastic_age, el texto que adjuntas es el propio de los vendedores de "crecepelos" del antiguo Oeste y a los que son tan aficionados los estadounidenses...

Sin embargo, hace tiempo que circula en los medios financieros distintas posibilidades en relación al Dólar, incluyendo una fuerte devaluación del mismo, pero me imagino que eso lo sabremos el MISMO día que se produzca y NO antes...

Lo que tenemos claro la mayor parte de los "metaleros" es que:

- Debido a que las políticas del Banco Central y del Gobierno aumentan perpetuamente la Deuda y la moneda en circulación, el valor del Dólar inevitablemente tiende a cero...

- El destino del Dólar es casi CERO, perooooo ¿el camino de la devaluación del Dólar será lento y constante o un colapso que hiperinflacionará la moneda del Dólar?

- El Dólar estadounidense es la moneda de reserva en el comercio mundial, pero su importancia disminuye cada año.

Uno de los mejores indicadores que utilizamos para medir la devaluación del Dólar es el Oro y éste nos dice que ha pasado de 1/40 de Onza de Oro a su nivel actual de 1/1300 desde 1971... que se dice pronto.

Perooooo existe otro indicador igualmente fiable y es el Índice del Tabaco calculado por la FED de St. Louis y éste indica lo mismo que el Oro: el Dólar se dirige hacia CERO junto con todas las monedas SIN RESPALDO basadas en Deuda.

Luego, debemos tener muy en cuenta que una fuerte devaluación del Dólar beneficiaría exclusivamente a las ÉLITES y sería un auténtico desastre para el resto de la Sociedad... Eso NO hay que perderlo de vista.

Concluyendo: NO sabemos si el Dólar caerá abruptamente o será algo que precisará de bastante tiempo más, pero su FINAL va a ser el MISMO que han tenido otras monedas fiduciarias, ni más ni menos.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (21 Mar 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y ya tenemos los MPs tocando los soportes relevantes. Si el Oro pierde los $1305,20 se puede dar un buen paseo a la baja y la Plata podría irse hasta los $15,582...
> 
> Es sumamente rara esta situación, pero es lo que hay... Bueno, para los que vamos en FÍSICO, puede ser otra excelente oportunidad para acumular.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que me da miedo es que pasa si la plata pierde los $15.58. 

Técnicamente la plata está haciendo una figura desde el verano de 2016 que no me gusta nada.







En estos casos lo más habitual es salir por abajo, como ya ha hecho otras veces.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2018)

Hola, oinoko: NO nos vamos a "engañar": el gráfico es MALO se mire como se mire... Hay una zona que podría actuar como soporte y es la comprendida entre los $15,736 y los $15,371. Y tampoco es relevante, de manera que si se perdiera, pues no sería descartable ver la zona comprendida entre los $14,267 y los $13,834. Esa es una zona que "invita" a posicionarse fuertemente si es que se ve... ¿Por qué? Ahí es donde iniciaron su despegue las mineras plateras a finales del 2015...

De todas formas, espero que el precio aguante en torno a los $15,582, pero ya ves que también me he puesto en que se vea lo "peor" -y ya veríamos...-. Hay que decir también que la Plata, al contrario que el Oro, reacciona muy mal cuando hay fuertes caídas bursátiles y ya lo estamos comprobando. Quizás, tenga la esperanza de que en esta ocasión va a ser "diferente"... y "juego" con la posibilidad de que el Sistema pueda colapsar o casi en los próximos años.

Saludos.


----------



## Most (21 Mar 2018)

Por si alguien quiere ver la necedad que se respira en burbuja.
"Apenas 3 comentaristas" saben de lo que hablan.
Así, cuando China nos estampe su petro-yuan-oro en la cara dirán... "es que todo el oro y la plata lo tienen los ricos, nos han robado", como es costumbre el victimismo en el ser humano.
¿Alguien les ha prohibido invertir una pequeña parte de su capital en MPs?, no pero es más bonito fundir a dos manos, y pedir créditos hasta para ir de vacaciones.
Así se forja el futuro de los hombres, unos lloran por lo que no tienen y otros luchan por tener lo que quieren.

Un saludo.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...on-oro-claves-entender-colapso-monetario.html


----------



## conde84 (21 Mar 2018)

Sería interesante ver una bajada de la plata hasta los 12$ por ejemplo y ver si el físico estaría dispuesto a bajar a esa cifra.

Me cuesta creer que las eagles,libertad,etc se vean por debajo de los 14 euros la verdad.

Quizás hay veríamos el desacople real que existe entre los precios del papel y el fisico


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2018)

Hola, conde84: El desacople ya existe a actualmente y es lógico... Existen unos gastos propios de la comercialización de la Plata y que, evidentemente, la alejan del Spot que marca el "papel", aunque en ocasiones es EXCESIVO, pero entiendo que ello se debe a los margenes que buscan los vendedores minoristas.

Bueno, yo he visto las Eagles y las Libertades muy por debajo de los precios que indicas, aunque ya hace unos años -no tantos...- de ello.

De momento, parece que hoy hay un pequeño rebote. Veremos si dura...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Mar 2018)

oinoko dijo:


> Lo que me da miedo es que pasa si la plata pierde los $15.58.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Todos esperan que rompa por abajo...llevamos años con tendencia alcista de índices USA en RV, y un tiempo con tipos al alza en USA...

Ese triangulo descendente que ya mencionamos aquí varias veces, se romperá este mes que viene, y yo creo que será por arriba, ya que el 1 de abril llevaremos 7 años bajistas en la plata (desde su máximo de 2011.

En abril de 2016 comenzó una especie de lateral, que considero zona de acumulación, ya que sería absurdo considerarlo distribución al ver desde dónde veníamos.

Podría amagar en romper la cuña por abajo y luego volar, por eso en mi última idea inversora dejé caer que solo rompiendo la zona aprox. de 16.90$ en cierres, entrará dinero, y si coincide con bajadas en USA de la RV mucho mejor.

Dicho esto, y sin ser inversor platero físico, a los que les guste creo que tienen una buena oportunidad de ir incrementando ajuar por debajo de 17, por que si lo rompe, podría ser un visto y no visto al alza.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## Kovaliov (21 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> Todos esperan que rompa por abajo...llevamos años con tendencia alcista de índices, y un tiempo con tipos al alza en USA...
> ...



Ya estuvo casi todo Enero por encima de 17 y ná.


----------



## paketazo (21 Mar 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ya estuvo casi todo Enero por encima de 17 y ná.



No olvides el triángulo...en enero no había vértice...ahora nos acercamos a él vértice más agudo del triángulo descendente.

Mira la gráfica adjuntada por *oinoko*, nos da un timing de mes y medio dos meses.


----------



## plastic_age (21 Mar 2018)

_Luego, debemos tener muy en cuenta que una fuerte devaluación del Dólar beneficiaría exclusivamente a las ÉLITES y sería un auténtico desastre para el resto de la Sociedad... Eso NO hay que perderlo de vista.

Concluyendo: NO sabemos si el Dólar caerá abruptamente o será algo que precisará de bastante tiempo más, pero su FINAL va a ser el MISMO que han tenido otras monedas fiduciarias, ni más ni menos.
_

Gracias Fernando y todos los metaleros aquí reunidos.
Después de leer varios artículos y pensar que el final de la moneda fiduciaria es siempre tendente a cero (en este caso parece una asíntota), intento hablar de ello a varios amigos a comprar, al menos, una triste moneda de 1 onza de plata ahora que está tan barata, mis amigos no compran ni a tiros, y a vivir con la moneda fiduciaria, es más, alguno que compró oro sobre el 2011, está de una mala leche que mejor no mencionar el tema.
Esperemos un cambio, pero mientras tanto dejar un 10% de tus ingresos a un metal tan bueno y barato como la plata, pero ésta también ha tenido una mala racha, quizás peor que el oro, pero mientras con un billete compras en un restaurante una cena con tu pareja, mejor no mencionar nada.
Lo que no sé es cuando se pueda acabar esta "calma chicha", cualquiera convence a nadie que compre nada por barato que esté, y alguno me dijo que cuántos años tenía yo en 1971 y si tenía puesta la TV con Nixon dejando un mensaje que todavía no puedo refutar..... lo dicho, como el que decía que viene el lobo.


----------



## Muttley (21 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Dicho esto, y sin ser inversor platero físico, a los que les guste creo que tienen una buena oportunidad de ir incrementando ajuar por debajo de 17, por que si lo rompe, podría ser un visto y no visto al alza.



Yo desde enero-febrero-marzo he metido duro al Físico. la oportunidad está ahí.
Libertades por debajo de 17€ u onzas lunares 2 y pandas por debajo de 19€ no se ven todos los días (o yo por lo menos no las he visto en los últimos 5 años). He complementado con oro (al que sí he visto más barato comparativamente hace ya unos años). 
Prácticamente me he comido todo el presupuesto de mp para el año (y parte del siguiente :: :fiufiu.
Ahora guardo algún tirito extra por lo que pueda aparecer pero considero los deberes hechos para este año. El tren ya lo he cogido para bien o para mal.


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2018)

El petróleo sigue al alza hacia los 80$ y más tarde los 100$.

El modelo BW Hill quedó aniquilado por el ciclo.

Se ira la inflación y el oro a los 1.600$.

Amén.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Lo mío NO es el AT, pero porque NO creo en él y solo lo uso para "optimizar" en el tiempo las compras. Sin embargo, me gusta leer tus comentarios y análisis sobre el mismo. Yo NO lo veía tan claro como tú, pero ya te digo que NO suelo fijarme en los "detalles" del AT... Después de leerte, pues como que tengo más "esperanzas" de que acabe rompiendo la resistencia que tiene por delante, pero para el cambio de tendencia hay que vencer también muchas otras resistencias.

Sin embargo, estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que los "tiempos" están cambiando de forma "abrupta"... Fíjate lo que hicieron los MPs y el Euro ante la subida de los tasas de interés en los EE.UU. El mundo al "revés"...

# plastic_age: No intentes "convencer" a NADIE y solamente comenta el tema de los MPs con personas capaces de debatir y razonar, sino perderás el tiempo. Una Sociedad que se ha acostumbrado a convivir con una Deuda descomunal es una Sociedad ENFERMA y NO hay vuelta de hoja...

Además, existe lo que se denomina la regla del 1%: ¿Por qué unas pocas personas obtienen la mayoría de las recompensas? Te aseguro que NO se debe al puro azar y te animo a que leas el Principio de Pareto...

Mira, yo en el 2011 compré Plata, al igual que en años anteriores y posteriores, de acuerdo a mi "filosofía" de colocar parte de mis "excedentes" en los MPs. Que la pagué "cara" en aquel entonces, pues está claro, pero en aquellos tiempos es lo que "tocaba" dada la situación en la que se encontraba la UE. y, además, el promediar en el tiempo hace que el precio medio esté siempre lejos de los picos y de los suelos.

En cuanto al Oro NO compré en el 2011, pero porque soy eminentemente "platero", aunque la verdad es que siempre he tenido más "ojo" al comprar el Oro que en la Plata. No es menos cierto que me dedico a la Numismática y eso me "obliga" a comprar monedas todos los años a medida que van saliendo y éstas suelen llevar asociada una fuerte prima sobre el clásico Bullion o la "quincalla"... De todas formas, aquí también se cumple la regla comentada del "precio medio" y con posibilidades de ver incrementado su valor de forma importante si el "viento" ayuda.

# Muttley: Los actuales precios en la Plata son una "oportunidad", independientemente de que pueda caer más, pero entiendo que a ti NO hay que explicarte NADA al respecto. Eres de los "viejos" y conoces muy bien los MPs.

Como decía, yo suelo promediar en el tiempo, aunque quizás ando ya un poco "cargado" en el metal plateado. Es el inconveniente que tiene. Sin embargo, el potencial a años vista es tremendo y más si no le encuentran un sustituto... Ya ves que NO me estoy refiriendo a su carácter monetario y SÍ al industrial...

# bertok: Sigo opinando que el Petróleo acabará cayendo y BASTANTE... Y si nos fuéramos a dónde comentas, pues habría una fuerte tensión inflacionaria y ello conllevaría bastante tensión social y política... Lo que menos le interesa al Sistema en estos momentos.

Y dejo esto...

- Las pensiones subirán el 0,25% hasta 2060 aunque se financie viudedad vía PGE

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Mar 2018)

Plata a 12 $ ? no lo verán mis ojos...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Aquí os dejo un interesante artículo sobre JPMorgan y la Plata...

- JPMorgan's Domination Of COMEX Silver | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## amador (22 Mar 2018)

Guau !!! Unas compras brutales de JPM desde Abril de 2011.

Lástima que no se interpretar muchas de las cosas técnicas que se comentan en el artículo, pero si alguien lo puede explicar con palabras menos técnicas se agradece.

Todo este control, ¿sería para seguir almacenando a precios bajos hasta el día que decidan subir el precio?

Saludos





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Aquí os dejo un interesante artículo sobre JPMorgan y la Plata...
> 
> - JPMorgan's Domination Of COMEX Silver | Silver Phoenix
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (22 Mar 2018)

Es una barbaridad la cantidad de plata que acumula JP Morgan.

Pero eso me plantea varias preguntas:

Esos datos son reales?
De ser asi que interes tiene JP Morgan en decir cuanta plata tiene y que hace o deja de hacer?


----------



## plastic_age (22 Mar 2018)

*plata*

Quería preguntar a Fernando por platero y en general a todos los metaleros de este hilo.
La plata, ¿no es más útil que el oro?
Me refiero a procesos industriales y tal.
El ratio plata oro en precio ¿es 1:50? ¿Está la plata devaluada o sobrevalorada?
Desde luego, en la mano, es infinitamente más bonito tener oro que plata.
Pero se ha de ser práctico, creo yo.
Yo mismo, que compré una kookaburra (no sé muy bien como se escribe) de plata por unos 31 €. Y me decían los vendedores: es que es más bonita, mira el detalle de las alas del pájaro...
Luego vengo al hilo y me dicen que no se ha de comprar plata con sobreprecio por ser más bonita, sólo mirar peso y pureza. Desde luego la moneda es bonita.
Y una última cuestión: hablo de plata y oro, pero este hilo es sólo de oro, ¿creéis que debo hablar de la plata sólo en otro hilo?
Saludos compañeros.


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # paketazo: Lo mío NO es el AT, pero porque NO creo en él y solo lo uso para "optimizar" en el tiempo las compras. Sin embargo, me gusta leer tus comentarios y análisis sobre el mismo. Yo NO lo veía tan claro como tú, pero ya te digo que NO suelo fijarme en los "detalles" del AT... Después de leerte, pues como que tengo más "esperanzas" de que acabe rompiendo la resistencia que tiene por delante, pero para el cambio de tendencia hay que vencer también muchas otras resistencias.
> 
> ...



Fernando, la situación del petróleo se debe a un desequilibrio oferta vs demanda.

Llevo escribiendo de ello desde hace tiempo, las dinámicas en el sector no cambian rápido, y el precio no hace más que subir.

Es así, el ciclo está en marcha.

Y claro que va a acabar mal, pero todavía tienen que llenar el horno de incautos.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (22 Mar 2018)

plastic_age dijo:


> Quería preguntar a Fernando por platero y en general a todos los metaleros de este hilo.
> La plata, ¿no es más útil que el oro?
> Me refiero a procesos industriales y tal.
> El ratio plata oro en precio ¿es 1:50? ¿Está la plata devaluada o sobrevalorada?
> ...



Si el dinero fuese un consumible útil se destruiría rápidamente y no serviría como reserva de valor. Imagínate que tuviésemos que calentarnos con billetes de banco, por ejemplo.


----------



## Muttley (22 Mar 2018)

bertok dijo:


> Fernando, la situación del petróleo se debe a un desequilibrio oferta vs demanda.
> 
> Llevo escribiendo de ello desde hace tiempo, las dinámicas en el sector no cambian rápido, y el precio no hace más que subir.
> 
> ...



Yo creo de nuevo que es un tema puramente energético.
Si consideras como riqueza el barril Brent exclusivamente y la extracción como una inversión de energía, se extrae sólo dependiendo de los recursos energéticos invertidos.
Me explico: sólo se invierte un barril de petróleo Brent en la extracción cuando se cree que se va a obtener un rendimiento energético, es decir, se va a obtener un 1.60 barriles Brent. Quedando 0.6 barriles para energía que sirve motor económico. Si llega un punto en el que se saca 0,8 por barril invertido, la rueda parará más pronto que tarde. Y el motor económico se parará sin petróleo. Eso implica que el 99% de todos los transportes y el tráfico marítimo y aéreo se congelará pues se ha llegado a una extrema eficiencia. El comercio internacional se basa enel transporte que a su vez se basa en el petróleo dando por hecho un gran rendimiento enérgetico en la extracción. Un mercado global duro, eficiente y cristalizado...pero extremadamente frágil y sensible a partirse en pedazos. Un largo invierno económico. Winter is coming en un mundo con un incremento de población y de consumo de recursos energéticoa medio plazo brutales.

Y aquí el mundo tendrá mucha sed. MUCHA. Y dará igual el precio en fiat. Sea 1000$ el barril o 10$ el barril. Lo que cuenta no es el $ es el kW. Y los negocios basados en la energía ya consumida (fundamentalmente sector primaria) le ganará la partida a los negocios que dependen de la energía para crecer (secundario) y por contagio al terciario.


----------



## LIMONCIO (22 Mar 2018)

Si los tipos en USA van al alza, es de prever que el oro baje o no hay correlacion?


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amador: El artículo enlazado se entiende bastante bien para aquellos que conocemos los mercados... Bien, en síntesis, lo que queda claro es que JPMorgan tiene una posición FÍSICA en el COMEX que le permite hacer frente a un ingente cantidad de exigible FÍSICO y también -esto es lo más RELEVANTE- que el regulador se está pasando por el mismo "forro" sus propias normativas. Por muchísimo menos, se fundieron en su momento a los Hermanos Hunt...

Orooo: Ya lo creo que los datos son REALES y son los publicados desde el mismo COMEX, pero es que la posición de JPMorgan es mucho más elevada de lo que ahí se indica y uno de los "perdigueros" (Ted Butler) que está detrás de ese Banco la calcula en torno a los 700 mil millones de Onzas. Yo NO llego a tanto, pero por el cruce de los datos de que dispongo se puede afirmar que JPMorgan tiene una cantidad muy superior a la que figura en lo declarado en el COMEX. Por tanto, es muy posible que buena parte de la Plata esté depositada en otros lugares...

¿Qué razones puede tener JPMorgan para hacer esa ingente acumulación en la Plata? Pues, seguramente hay varias que esconden una REAL y que el tiempo desvelará... En Rankia hace poco que escribí sobre el particular y creo que tú lo leistes. Bien, sin profundizar, se me ocurren dos principales razones:

1.- JPMorgan sabe que la Plata puede llegar a alcanzar un gran precio en el futuro y, obviamente, me refiero a la FÍSICA. Por tanto, la razón sería meramente financiera y/o especulativa. Perooooo la apuesta es tan FUERTE que JPMorgan sabe algo que los demás NO sabemos y de ahí esa toma de posición que necesita de una ENORME cantidad de dinero.

2.- JPMorgan es un "intermediario" y está presionando a la baja la Plata con sus Cortos para obtenerla de forma FÍSICA para un "tercero" u otros más. Aquí he llegado a pensar en el propio Gobierno americano y los motivos serían puramente estratégicos...

De hecho, tengo en mente hacer un nuevo artículo para Rankia, pero yendo a los "principios", es decir cuando JPMorgan entra en los mercados de MPs a través de la compra del Banco de inversión Bear Stearns y donde creo "adivinar" la mano del Gobierno estadounidense...

# plastic_age:

1.- El Oro y la Plata tienen características diferentes en la actual concepción que se tiene de los MPs. En origen, ambos tenían un sólido carácter monetario y hoy en día éste lo conserva más el Oro que la Plata. Ésta tiene una mayor aplicación en sus múltiples usos industriales. 

2.- El ratio actual del Oro vs Plata es de 1:81 y esa es una lectura máxima e indica una FORTÍSIMA INFRAVALORACIÓN en la Plata, es decir que ésta se encuentra en términos históricos MUY BARATA en relación al Oro.

3.- Yo también me encuentro entre los que ven más "bonita" la Plata que el Oro y ya no te digo si me refiero a un Real de a 8 de cuando España era un Imperio...

Mira, los que quieren Plata en "exclusiva", pues el Bullion o la Plata que esté más barata en ese momento. El Premium es para quiénes entienden sobre el mismo o bien porque les gustan los motivos de esas monedas y que son más elaboradas. Yo hoy en día me dedico más a él, primero porque me gusta ese tipo de moneda y puedo permitirme pagar el sobreprecio que tienen. Y en segundo lugar porque entiendo que ya tengo bastante Plata. Luego, al ser "platero" y numismático, me interesa dar preferencia al Premium en relación al Bullión o la "quincalla".

3.- En este hilo tocamos distintos temas, incluidos los que NO tienen nada que ver con los MPs, aunque no dejan de existir los llamados "vasos comunicantes"... De hecho, hacemos más referencia a la Plata que al Oro, aunque el título del hilo se debe a que considero que el Oro es el "Faro" en cuanto a lo que se entiende como Dinero REAL... y la auténtica realidad es que alrededor del mismo se mueve el mundo desde el principio de las civilizaciones...

Concluyendo: puedes tocar el tema de la Plata o lo que estimes como de interés general...

# bertok: Yo creo que me llevaré el "gato al agua". Tú ves un mundo continuista y yo veo un punto de "inflexión" en pocos años... Ya dije en su momento que las Bolsas se darían un buen Ostiazo en el período 2018-2019 y para el 2020 ya veremos cómo está el mundo y/o la Sociedad en general...

¡Ah! en las Bolsas lo que se observa es un simple "aperitivo", aunque puedan volver a recuperar posiciones, pero a partir de Mayo y a lo largo de estos dos años va a haber episodios bastante dramáticos para quienes confían en los mercados bursátiles... Y NO me van a dar "pena", ni muchísimo menos... Hace tiempo que ahí no debía haber entrado NI un "duro".

# Muttley: Totalmente de acuerdo con tu comentario. Sabes de lo que hablas...

# Vickman: Normalmente, debería ser así y lo fue en el pasado, pero me temo que hace tiempo que hemos entrado en un nuevo "paradigma"... El Oro es CABALLO GANADOR en un futuro cada vez más incierto y precisamente por eso...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (23 Mar 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> 2.- JPMorgan es un "intermediario" y está presionando a la baja la Plata con sus Cortos para obtenerla de forma FÍSICA para un "tercero" u otros más. Aquí he llegado a pensar en el propio Gobierno americano y los motivos serían puramente estratégicos...




Gracias Fernando.

Me parece muy interesante ese punto 2 que comentas. Le veo bastante sentido.


----------



## Muttley (23 Mar 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Qué razones puede tener JPMorgan para hacer esa ingente acumulación en la Plata? Pues, seguramente hay varias que esconden una REAL y que el tiempo desvelará... En Rankia hace poco que escribí sobre el particular y creo que tú lo leistes. Bien, sin profundizar, se me ocurren dos principales razones:
> 
> 1.- JPMorgan sabe que la Plata puede llegar a alcanzar un gran precio en el futuro y, obviamente, me refiero a la FÍSICA. Por tanto, la razón sería meramente financiera y/o especulativa. Perooooo la apuesta es tan FUERTE que JPMorgan sabe algo que los demás NO sabemos y de ahí esa toma de posición que necesita de una ENORME cantidad de dinero.



En un escenario en que los recursos naturales van hacia un balance energético muy pobre (muy costosos energéticamente de extraer respecto al exceso de energía que pueden entregar), los metales y especialmente los MPs pueden ser usados como colateral. 
Y ese puede ser un escenario contemplado por JPM para atesorar onzas de plata física. Obviamente el oro no es tan fácil de adquirir en grandes cantidades por las operaciones de un banco privado. No pueden llamar a las puertas del banco central y ofertar aquí y allá. Ni es discreto ni iban a poder llevar a cabo las operaciones de FISICO relevantes necesarias.
Por eso van por la plata. Mercado más abierto, más "discreto" y no tan "estratégico" como el oro.
¿En que nos afectaría este escenario al común de la ciudadanía? Pues que las reservas de metal personales sean consideradas como contraparte a cualquier operación y obtener crédito. Funcionaría como efectivo.
Es decir, en el escenario descrito quiero comprarme una casa. Tengo 1000 onzas de plata. El banco "las ve" como efectivo puro y de un valor "igual o superior" al de la casa pues su extracción es demasiado costosa. El banco me presta el dinero con un interés, con las onzas como garantía....no la casa, con compromiso de depositar las onzas en sus "bóvedas" pero segurían "perteneciendome" aunque ellos podrían mercadear con físico en un mundo en el que lo que de verdad vale es el kW (empresas que necesiten plata física para operar etc).

Es decir, en caso de impago, me reclamaría las onzas y no perdería la casa. 

Si en ese escenario, puedo operar de esa forma con 1000 onzas a nivel individual, imaginense lo que haría JPM con la cantidad de onzas físicas en su poder usables como contraparte REAL. Tendría todo el poder en un mercado cercado. Podría hasta emitir IOUs de plata que competirían de tú a tú con el $ o el €, derribar gobiernos o crear imperios.

Habría muchas otras fórmulas evidentemente, pero esta es la primera que se me ocurre sin pensarlo mucho.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2018)

Hola, Muttley: Lo que planteas es una de las tantas posibilidades que podemos manejar. Me quedaría con el factor kW, pero desde otra "óptica"... y que debo "madurar", pero que me encaja con lo que apuntaba en relación a ese hipotético motivo "estratégico"...

Y recordemos también que en muchas ocasiones, las Potencias suelen hacer los "deberes" a tiempo para confrontar tiempos "difíciles". Por ejemplo, los EE.UU. y China se acaban de declarar una "Guerra comercial"... perooooo la Historia también me dice que las Guerras comerciales, de Divisas, Saqueos económico-financieros, etc., etc. suelen derivar a veces en auténticas Guerras bélicas... ¡Ojo! a esto que comento y es que en la Casa Blanca hay un auténtico DESCEREBRADO y NO me cansaré de decirlo...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Mar 2018)

Pues parece que todo esto de la guerra comercial y los aranceles y el descerebrado de la Casa Blanca, que a lo mejor no es tan descerebrado, y ya sabemos que los presidentes USA no hacen y deshacen nada sin que otros por detrás controlen la agenda, están lanzando el oro hacia arriba.

Está a punto de tocar máximos que no se veían desde el 2013.

Y si miras los gráficos sin caer la tentación de trazar los dibujos esos tan bonitos de triángulos y líneas paralelas que quedan tan bien en los artículos de bolsa y que nos dicen lo que va a pasar en el futuro, se ve una tendencia alcista clara.

Lo que no puede ser de otra manera teniendo en cuenta como va evolucionando el mundo.

Por cierto, ya no se oye hablar del bitcoin, ¿cuando volverá a los 19000 dólares?


----------



## Most (24 Mar 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Muttley: Lo que planteas es una de las tantas posibilidades que podemos manejar. Me quedaría con el factor kW, pero desde otra "óptica"... y que debo "madurar", pero que me encaja con lo que apuntaba en relación a ese hipotético motivo "estratégico"...
> 
> Y recordemos también que en muchas ocasiones, las Potencias suelen hacer los "deberes" a tiempo para confrontar tiempos "difíciles". Por ejemplo, los EE.UU. y China se acaban de declarar una "Guerra comercial"... perooooo la Historia también me dice que las Guerras comerciales, de Divisas, Saqueos económico-financieros, etc., etc. suelen derivar a veces en auténticas Guerras bélicas... ¡Ojo! a esto que comento y es que en la Casa Blanca hay un auténtico DESCEREBRADO y NO me cansaré de decirlo...
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas Fernandojcg.

Nadie puede negar que Donald Trump es un "payaso de circo" de primer nivel, pero tampoco se le puede reprochar sus acciones políticas. 

Está haciendo ni más ni menos que lo que prometió en su campaña electoral (con teatro y chulería de por medio, nadie lo duda) y se le están tirando a la yugular, ¡por cumplir con su programa político!.

Nos puede gustar más o menos pero nadie le puede negar eso. Lo que pasa es que en política la gente no estamos acostumbrados a que un "político" cumpla su programa. Además debe quedar patente que si no han prosperado más de sus medidas es porque en el congreso las tumban, incluso republicanos votan en contra suya.

Estoy seguro que si en lugar de Trump se llamase X y tuviese un discurso menos arrogante, los republicanos besarían el suelo que pisa.

Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (24 Mar 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Pues parece que todo esto de la guerra comercial y los aranceles y el descerebrado de la Casa Blanca, que a lo mejor no es tan descerebrado, y ya sabemos que los presidentes USA no hacen y deshacen nada sin que otros por detrás controlen la agenda, están lanzando el oro hacia arriba.
> 
> Está a punto de tocar máximos que no se veían desde el 2013.
> 
> ...



Mi apuesta de octubre sigue en pie para el oro, para que se encarrile deberíamos ver los 1450$ antes de Junio.

Ahora bien, vayamos por partes...el oro sube en gran medida por la depreciación del $, o sea que medido en € tampoco es para celebrar los san Fermines antes de tiempo.

En cuanto a que no se hable de BTC, esa como todos sabemos por aquí, es una buena señal.

Del oro se lleva sin hablar en los medios masa, muchos años...y eso es "acumulación"

Cuando veamos en la portada de "el país...o en tele5", que el oro es la inversión con más futuro...quizá me duela, pero sería momento de ir pensando en otra cosa.


BTC sigue siendo una incógnita, pero diré lo mismo de siempre...para todos nosotros, es mejor que exista BTC a que no exista.

Haciendo un símil absurdo:

BTC sería como si todos llevásemos comiendo en el mismo restaurante toda la vida, y de pronto, abre uno nuevo con un menú exótico que suena muy raro...

Muchos ni lo pisarán, otros irán, y no les gustará lo que allí sirven, a otros sí les gustará, y combinarán el viejo restaurante con el nuevo, y los menos "de momento", les encanta el nuevo menú exótico y lo convierten en su local habitual.

¿es malo que abra ese nuevo restaurante?

No nos restemos opciones, eso ya lo hace por nosotros el sistema ... y siempre por nuestro bien...ya sabéis :abajo: .

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2018)

Hola, Most: 

# Donald Trump es un DESCEREBRADO y un DEGENERADO... Seguro que NO conoces el asunto de la "Cinta del Pis" y que si se diera a conocer lo enviaría a tomar por CULO... Por ahí, muy posiblemente Moscú lo tiene bien cogido por los HUEVOS. No es de extrañar todo el "Stalinismo" observado en la PURGA del FBI.

¿De qué promesas electorales me hablas y que sean positivas para los Estados Unidos? Vamos a los FRÍOS datos:

- China es el 10º país exportador de acero a los EE.UU. y con un exiguo 2,9%... Los principales exportadores son aliados suyos y a la cabeza está Canadá con un 16,7%...

- El sector siderúrgico en los EE.UU. NO es relevante en cuanto a su fuerza laboral: 83.000 personas en el 2016...

- Uno de los MAYORES LOGROS de la Administración Trump es haber marcado un nuevo "récord" en su monumental Deuda: entre el 7 de Septiembre del 2017 y el 16 de Marzo del 2018 la ha subido en $1,186 Billones o casi un 6% más en poco más de 6 meses... ¡MARAVILLOSO!

Luego, este IMBÉCIL dijo en Twitter, antes de comenzar su "proyecto", que "las Guerras comerciales son buenas, y fáciles de ganar"... NI PUTA IDEA y, además, las exportaciones de EE.UU. en sectores sensibles pueden sufrir MUCHO.

En el Partido Republicano, Most, NO está bien visto y es el "mal menor", por cuanto sigue contando con bastante apoyo popular en sus filas... perooooo recordemos que llegó al Poder a pesar de la fuerte oposición de "su" Partido.

Lo que sucedió es que la Sociedad americana estaba cansada, al igual que buena parte de la mundial, y buscó un cambio que está por ver si va a ser positivo para los EE.UU. De momento, NO lo parece y hay que entrar en el "detalle" de los datos macro, especialmente en los del Empleo, para ver la FALSEDAD que subyace en buena parte de los mismos...

Saludos.

Edito: Kovaliov el Oro está en una zona que ya se ha visto durante este año y cuyos máximos fueron los $1359,18 del 25 de Enero y los $1358,66 del 16 de Febrero... Por delante tenemos aún los $1361,09 del 28 de Junio del pasado año. Yo confío en que este año superemos los $1400 y que son la principal resistencia a batir y también sigo convencido de que el Oro superará sus máximos históricos relativos a lo largo del trienio 2018-2020. Y eso NO lo digo ahora, sino que ya lo escribí en este hilo hace años...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (24 Mar 2018)

La semana que viene es cierre de semana, mes y trimestre. Aunque parece que quiere, hay momentum, no suelen dejar al metal cerrar fuerte. Muchos hedgies y mutual funds miran rendimientos y si ven que algo ha destacado, acumulan. Probablemente lo contendrán y en el siguiente trimestre ya se verá.

Si el metal se mantiene en lo s 1'350US al cierre de la semana que viene, probablemente vayamos a por los máximos anteriores y atacar lo cruciales 1'400USD. 

Si por otro lado, el metal sigue subiendo la semana que viene, sin importale lo de arriba, es que tiene mucha fuerza.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo el último COT publicado el Viernes...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - March 23, 2018

En el Oro NO lo veo tan claro, pero la Plata me parece que es Alcista... Sin embargo, hemos de tener en cuenta que el COT que se publica el Viernes es con los datos al cierre del Martes y ya sabemos lo que sucedió a lo largo de la semana con los MPs. Quizás, el próximo COT nos dé una mejor "foto" de la situación actual.

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Mar 2018)

1370 es el nivel a vigilar segun mi sistema.
Si cierra por encima tendremos oro alcista.


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Mar 2018)

No entro a valorar temas geo-políticos porque muchas variables me son desconocidas.

En cuanto a los rusos, de los que algo sé, aquí os dejo la última bajada de tipos del Banco Central de Rusia hasta el 7,25 %, con vistas a acercarse al 6 % este verano. 

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3584295 

Parece que las presiones inflacionistas se suavizan y compara datos con USA y UE. La tasa de paro ruso es del 4,8 %

Lo que no dice el artículo es que el petróleo está a 70 dólares/barril, con lo que la estabilidad presupuestaria es más fácil y que los de siempre siguen cortando el bacalao ienso:

ps Es primavera pero sigue nevando, por lo que los chistes del momento hacen referencia a la capacidad de aguante de los rusos y su predisposición al sufrimiento


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2018)

bankiero dijo:


> 1370 es el nivel a vigilar segun mi sistema.
> Si cierra por encima tendremos oro alcista.



El oro se va a 1.600 y luego a máximos históricos para 2020 más o menos.

Se lo debemos todo al bocazas trumposo


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo un muy interesante artículo...

- Silver Price Best Setup In Years & Update On Continued Meltdown In Stock Markets - SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Most (26 Mar 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Most:
> 
> # Donald Trump es un DESCEREBRADO y un DEGENERADO... Seguro que NO conoces el asunto de la "Cinta del Pis" y que si se diera a conocer lo enviaría a tomar por CULO... Por ahí, muy posiblemente Moscú lo tiene bien cogido por los HUEVOS. No es de extrañar todo el "Stalinismo" observado en la PURGA del FBI.
> 
> ...




#Fernandojcg.

Evidentemente hablo de la política proteccionista de la que hacía alarde, vamos a ser objetivos.
Si se centra usted en las propuestas literales de los programas, éstas son imposibles de conseguir, bien sea por imposibilidades legales o trabas políticas, por ello se buscan alternativas que causen un impacto similar.

El aislar a EEUU del mundo y viceversa es imposible y no creo que sea lo que se busque, simplemente parece buscar retornar a su país mano de obra y sobre todo IMPUESTOS. Ese es el quid de la cuestión.

En relación a la deuda... ¿Olvidamos el incremento en la época "demócrata"? (considero ambas facciones una basura, que conste).
Obama tuvo pues un mandato ejemplar en cuanto a política y por consiguiente cumplió con rigor con su programa y no endeudó al país ¿no? 

Recordemos que durante su mandato se implementaron los "maravillosos" QE y que hasta que su legislatura no tocaba fin no se atrevieron a subir los intereses, medida cuanto ni menos sospechosa.

La política de ambas facciones es una basura en N.América y en el mundo entero. Lo único que señalo, es que con D.Trump se prometió una política de América first y es lo que se está haciendo, mejor o peor, pero por mas que pese, así es.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2018)

Hola, Most: Evidentemente, tenemos una distinta "lectura" sobre Trump y, sobre todo, de "quiénes" mueven a este MUÑECO DE PEGA... Respeto su opinión que, obviamente, NO comparto y, eso SÍ, me permito hacerle unos apuntes:

1.- Las QE comenzaron durante la Crisis subprime de los EE.UU. y, en esos momentos, era Presidente de los EE.UU. el otro PAYASO, George W. Bush, y en la FED estaba al mando Ben Bernanke... republicano. Luego, Obama ganó las elecciones presidenciales y Bernanke continuó con las QEs que él había iniciado...

2.- Ese aumento de la Deuda estadounidense en tan poco tiempo NO la recuerdo... ¿puede dar un ejemplo de ello? NO estoy diciendo que pudiera ser así, pero lo desconozco y como me gusta saber lo que no sé...

3.- El "proteccionismo" americano NO es nuevo en la Historia de ese país... Y NO se habría llegado a la actual situación, al igual que en el resto de Occidente, SÍ no hubiesen apoyado e incentivado la DESLOCALIZACIÓN y la INVERSIÓN en países emergentes como lo era China en aquel entonces. Creo que de esto algo sabemos también por nuestro país...

4.- Creo que la reacción de la Administración Trump tiene como "fondo" lo que hoy se ha hecho REALIDAD: el "Petro Yuan" ha comenzado a funcionar para los Futuros de Petróleo en la Bolsa Internacional de Shanghái (INE)...

Por cierto, parece que yo andaba MUY ACERTADO cuando ponía en duda el respaldo en Oro que tanto se pregonó por todo el mundo financiero y ya no digo por este foro... ¿O alguien puede decirme algo al respecto?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Buscando soluciones al puzle de las pensiones (III)

Saludos.


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (27 Mar 2018)

Buenos días, me ha surgido una duda bastante importante, hace poco he hablado con un amigo sobre la inversión de oro/plata y o criptomonedas, inmediatamente comentárselo me ha dicho lo siguiente:

-Desconozco cuando y como se tiene que declarar, pero es incremento de patrimonio por lo que mira si lo has de declarar en la renta, si son compras durante un largo periodo se puede generar un patrimonio, que a la hora de vender puede ser un problema de no estar regularizado y siempre con facturas por el tema de plusvalias. 

Vaya… Esto me ha sorprendido y antes de invertir algo, me gustaría saber mas sobre este tema.

He investigado algo y sí, se ha de incluir en la renta llegado a una cifra o cantidad , como no soy un experto desconozco si lo que he leído es cierto o no.

Que en caso de no estar regularizado, lo has de regularizar y eso tiene un coste, por lo que supongo que tener una factura ayuda mucho.

En caso de compra venta entre particulares el adquiriente ha de pagar un pequeño impuesto y el vendedor las plusvalias de haberlas.

Claro, si la cantidad es pequeña supongo que todo es a un nivel muy pequeño, obviamente no es un problema, pero supongamos que ocurre lo que se comenta, una subida de precios brutal en digamos 20 años, has comprado durante años sin factura o con, pero has juntado una cantidad que a la venta se dispara, vender a particulares sería imposible, no digamos ya si todas las divisas fueran electrónicas, sí, tienes una buena inversión que ha salido bien, pero el problema ahí esta, el coste de regularizar si no has declarado, como no tengas facturas de compra venta a particulares o factura de tienda, te mermaría beneficios.

Entonces mis preguntas son:

1-A partir de que cantidad o peso tendrías que comenzar a declarar?. 

2-Es verdad que varia según comunidad?

3-La compraventa entre particulares no declarada merma mucho los beneficios?, (insisto que en el caso de una subida brutal de los precios, en 30 años sería demasiada cantidad, se que el adquiriente ha de pagar los impuestos y el vendedor también claro).

Aqui me repito, ell coste de regulación sin factura, el caso que durante 30 años comprando 100 euros mes y que duplique la inversión a los 31 años y sin facturas, ademas supongamos que ya solo existe moneda electrónica, significaría la tormenta perfecta para que una inversión muy buena resultara un desastre en la optimización de beneficios, creo yo claro, repito optimizacion de beneficios, ya que los impuestos aumentarian por no haberlo hecho correctamente.


Estas dudas me están frenando a la hora de meterme en este tipo de inversión, como lo haceis?.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2018)

Hola, NOVATO PER SE: En su caso, y hasta que obtenga más "experiencia", CON FACTURA y así se evitará la "comida de Coco"... Los más "viejos" ya sabemos cómo "vadear" los problemas que plantea y que por razones obvias NO voy a referir ahora... Y es que estamos en una época propicia para la "Caza de Brujas".

De todas formas, aquí suelo recomendar las compras de MPs CON y SIN FACTURA. Muchos somos coleccionistas y ¿cómo le vamos a pedir a otro particular una factura? Y eso NO está impidiendo que exista un mercado MUY DEFINIDO.

Luego, existen distintas "fórmulas" a las que ya me he referido... A Vd. NADIE le impide hoy vender en Bélgica u otros países donde NO existe "comunicación"... Eso SÍ, "mañana" no lo sé...

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (27 Mar 2018)

Declarar la adquisición de oro/plata a hacienda? ...eso es como contar en una boda gitana que tienes el garaje lleno de jamones. Por dios!!!

NOVATO PER SE, compre usted medias onzas de oro, que le entreguen factura simplificada por ser compra de metal preciosos inferior a 1000 Eur. y punto.

En el caso de plata, se compran un par de tubos de Filarmónicas o Maples con factura y esa misma factura le valdrá para justificar futuras ventas de esos mismos tubos o de otros que adquiera a diversos particulares.

Y no de por hecho que en 20 años no habrá posibilidad de pagos en efectivo, eso es como decir que no habrá prostitución o tabaco.


----------



## Most (27 Mar 2018)

Yo, sinceramente no se que tienen en contra de las facturas, de verdad.
¿Miedo a que se lo confisquen en caso que vengan muy mal dadas?
Porque si es por eso, hay mil y una formas de que no lo encuentren, por muchos registros que tengan de uno y de tus posesiones auríferas.
Además si se compra en el extranjero, hay factura si o si. 
De hecho no tengo una sola onza sin su factura correspondiente.
Les aseguro que si vienen puerta por puerta a requisar el oro, lo que menos me preocuparía es eso en cuestión, porque querrá decir que el estado de derecho ha desaparecido y siendo así, protegerse es más fácil.
Y por si piensan en sacar a colación la noticia de "redada" de la India... mejor no. 
Y si van más atrás hacia la Alemania nazi, ahí volvemos al punto uno, no había estado de derecho.

Un saludo.


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (27 Mar 2018)

Fernandojcg, gracias por su respuesta, esto hace que me plantee ya entrar a poco a poco.

Paraisofiscal, lo de los jamones me ha hecho recordar que a mi padre le robaron la furgoneta para robar jamones en una distribuidora, la recuperó por suerte, pero mensaje captado, gracias.

Most, yo pienso igual, pero claro estoy aprendiendo cada día algo nuevo y la verdad es que cada vez que aprendo algo me doy cuenta de lo poco que sé, un saludo y gracias.


----------



## MIP (27 Mar 2018)

amador dijo:


> Guau !!! Unas compras brutales de JPM desde Abril de 2011.




Algunos expertos comentan que lo están haciendo de tapado por encargo de China, no para ellos. 

Usar el AT con valores manipulados es absurdo. No funciona ningún método basado en Dow así que no le deis más vueltas. Solamente funciona con valores en los que el mecanismo de price discovery es libre y transparente.


----------



## Orooo (27 Mar 2018)

Most dijo:


> Yo, sinceramente no se que tienen en contra de las facturas, de verdad.
> ¿Miedo a que se lo confisquen en caso que vengan muy mal dadas?
> Porque si es por eso, hay mil y una formas de que no lo encuentren, por muchos registros que tengan de uno y de tus posesiones auríferas.
> Además si se compra en el extranjero, hay factura si o si.
> ...




Yo la verdad que lo tengo todo con facturas pero me estoy rayando con eso. Me hubiese gustado tenerlo sin facturas.
No por que vengan a quitarmelo, si no por que uno no sabe la ley que se pueden inventar de aqui a 20 o 30 años. Impuestos y demas chorradas.
Asi que prefiero que no sepan lo que tengo.

Ahora lo que hare sera tener una parte sin.


----------



## LPMCL (27 Mar 2018)

Most dijo:


> ¿Miedo a que se lo confisquen en caso que vengan muy mal dadas?
> Un saludo.



Los ejemplos de confiscación de metal en la historia, analizándolos con detalle, no fueron exactamente confiscaciones. La más famosa, la Executive Order 6102 de FDR, tuvo escasa incidencia en particulares como nosotros. Fueron a por las cajas de seguridad de los bancos donde estaba el grueso del metal de grandes fortunas e inversores institucionales. 

Pensad que fue una especie de QE, ya que en aquel momento estaban en un patrón oro. Lo hicieron para salvar a los bancos (nada nuevo bajo el sol): una vez confiscado devaluaron el USD de $20.67 a $35… Inyectando liquidez… LOL

Dudo mucho que lo de arriba sea aplicable ahora. En un mundo tan interconectado que ofrece muchas posibilidades de escapar de confiscaciones.

Lo que sí veo probable es un impuesto especial con un alto gravamen para los “especuladores” metaleros que se han aprovechado de subidas importantes (aka, caídas en las monedas de los confiscadores-recaudadores)


----------



## marquen2303 (27 Mar 2018)

Siempre me imagino lo peor porque uno debe estar preparado para lo malo y a veces pienso en que pasaría si en un futuro al gobierno se le ocurre la confiscación de oro y va a todas tiendas que venden oro y le obliga a darle un listado con todo lo que ha vendido en los últimos 20 años y con ese listado otorga 1 año a todos los tenedores de oro que lo devuelva por un precio que el mismo gobierno fija para la confiscación y me imagino que si uno dice me lo robaron y el gobierno ¿donde esta la denuncia? si no a pagar y si lo vendió y no tiene factura a pagar porque estamos hablando de confiscación y yo me invento las leyes. Pero bueno también pienso que antes de llegar a la confiscación de oro hay mucho de donde sacar y para eso están los bits informáticos que sentado en la oficina se hace todo mas rápido. 
Por último recordar un consejo que dio Fernando y es moneda que históricamente fueron monedas de curso legal.
Saludos


----------



## Orooo (27 Mar 2018)

marquen2303 dijo:


> me imagino que si uno dice me lo robaron y el gobierno ¿donde esta la denuncia?




Hay que decir que lo he perdido.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Mar 2018)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Siempre me imagino lo peor porque uno debe estar preparado para lo malo y a veces pienso en que pasaría si en un futuro al gobierno se le ocurre la confiscación de oro y va a todas tiendas que venden oro y le obliga a darle un listado con todo lo que ha vendido en los últimos 20 años ...



Para qué hacer el ímprobo esfuerzo de ir puerta por puerta levantando baldosas y buscando paredes falsas, si es mucho más fácil, rápido y productivo confiscar cuentas bancarias, imprimir moneda etc. etc.?

El arte de la confiscación ha evolucionado mucho desde la edad media.


----------



## kikepm (28 Mar 2018)

marquen2303 dijo:


> Siempre me imagino lo peor porque uno debe estar preparado para lo malo y a veces pienso en que pasaría si en un futuro al gobierno se le ocurre la confiscación de oro y va a todas tiendas que venden oro y le obliga a darle un listado con todo lo que ha vendido en los últimos 20 años y con ese listado otorga 1 año a todos los tenedores de oro que lo devuelva por un precio que el mismo gobierno fija para la confiscación y me imagino que si uno dice me lo robaron y el gobierno ¿donde esta la denuncia? si no a pagar y si lo vendió y no tiene factura a pagar porque estamos hablando de confiscación y yo me invento las leyes. Pero bueno también pienso que antes de llegar a la confiscación de oro hay mucho de donde sacar y para eso están los bits informáticos que sentado en la oficina se hace todo mas rápido.
> Por último recordar un consejo que dio Fernando y es moneda que históricamente fueron monedas de curso legal.
> Saludos



Por fortuna, las condiciones ideológicas actuales tienen poco que ver con las del New Deal, en las que la confiscación de oro se resolvió con la oposición de los propietarios y de pocos más. 

Los gobiernos actuales deberían ejercer actos totalitarios de tal magnitud, que una buena parte de la población se rebelaría. De hecho, dichos actos totalitarios ya han sido llevados a cabo en forma suave por los estados, y dicha rebelión ya se ha iniciado.

No es una rebelión violenta ni ruidosa, pero un número importante de personas están llevando a cabo los procedimientos y actos necesarios para desconectar monetariamente del estado, y para salvaguardar sus propiedades en una forma que al estado le resultará complicado revertir.

Demasiados millones de personas son hoy en día libertarios en una u otra forma. De hecho, buena parte de los seguidores del hilo lo somos, aunque diverjamos en como implementar nuestras ideas sobre la propiedad.

Unos, los más radicales, pensamos que el estado debe ser eliminado completamente, erradicado como un virus o un parásito. Otros, dais juego a sus actividades, pero en lo que respecta a vuestras posesiones no vais a la zaga. El estado debe mantenerse FUERA de ellas.

Tras los ejemplos vividos en los últimos años, Grecia, Chipre, Irlanda, Portugal, mediante confiscación con nocturnidad y alevosía de cuentas bancarias, no de oro, ¿por que iba a ser diferente en la próxima ocasión?

Confiscar oro requiere de agentes del estado dedicados a identificar, localizar y robar el oro, lo que supone una dificultad objetiva añadida a la ideológica. Salvo el oro escondido en cajas de seguridad del sistema bancario, oro QUE NO ES TUYO (como no son tuyos los BTCs almacenados en las casas de cambio), el que tienes en propiedad está razonablemente a salvo.

Si tienes el oro escondido en tu casa, solo debes temer a los ladrones privados. :rolleye:


----------



## paketazo (28 Mar 2018)

El tema de cryptos no está regulado por la hacienda española, ni por la de la UE en sentido amplio, por lo tanto, solo debes declarar las plusvalías o minusvalías...de existir, en el momento de la venta si lo haces a pecho descubierto, si es entre particulares y hay consenso de no declarar, dependiendo de la cuantía, será más o menos sencillo.

Si usas la crypto para adquirir bienes y servicios de manera directa a día de hoy no hay que declarar nada.

Pese a ello, siempre es interesante poder demostrar la procedencia o al menos si se compró en exchanger, guardar la transferencia para futuras preguntas del fisco, quién te pretenderá robar de uno u otro modo cuando se sientan presa del miedo y falta de recursos expoliables.


En cuanto al oro/plata... si lo deseas, el proceso es similar, declaras plusvalías o minusvalías, para lo cual es obvio que hace falta un calculo de diferenciales (compra - venta), o sea, justificante de compra y de venta.

Aquí, supongo que sería válido entre particulares un documento privado de compraventa en caso de no existir factura formalizada por una profesional.

Hay mucho oro heredado, que no posee ni poseerá nunca factura, y no por ello, es ilegal su venta entre particulares o a profesionales. 

El tema del expolio del oro por parte de los estados, sería una guinda más para el pastel, y nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Si por el estado fuera, todos seríamos funcionarios públicos pagados con postalillas emitidas por ellos mismos...¡oh!...pero espera, ya usamos esas postalillas carentes de más valor que el que respaldan las armas...a mayor poder armamentístico del país emisor, mayor poder de la divisa, o método de opresión del ciudadano, obligado a aceptarla y usarla.

Ojalá el fiat tuviera respaldo en oro o en algo realmente valioso, como horas de trabajo presentes...no futuras, y que el poder de emisión monetaria fuera respaldado por lo que tenemos aquí y ahora, no por lo que supuestamente tendremos (tendrá el país), en 30 años.

¡bendita deuda para algunos!...¡RIP para el resto!

Un saludo, buen día y para os que estén de vacaciones, cuidado con los excesos...de velocidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: En fin, sobre lo que algunos estáis comentando, pues decir que los Estados pueden sacarse de la manga cualquier "normativa" contra la posesión o la "libre circulación" en los MPs, especialmente en el Oro, y esa es una de las razones por las cuales suelo "abogar" por la Plata, ya que al menos el "impacto" inicial la afectaría menos...

Tampoco hace falta remontarse a la Edad Media ni a la Orden Ejecutiva 6102 del 1933 ni al Nazismo... En tiempos más "modernos", y en países tan "democráticos" como Australia o el Reino Unido, ya se produjeron medidas represivas, así que...

Lo ideal, al menos a mi modesto parecer, es seguir haciendo un "mix" de compras con factura y también sin... No veo a particulares emitiendo documentos privados de compra y venta.

Por cierto, kikepm, TODOS -incluido tú- seguimos haciendo el "juego" al Estado... De acuerdo en que unos más que otros, pero la verdad es que seguimos ESTANDO dentro de un Estado con las implicaciones que ello supone, tanto para bien como para mal...

Y, ya de paso, te diré que NO recuerdo ningún Estado de corte liberal -muy escasos...- que NO haya estado constituido como un Estado. Y el día que éste NO exista como tal es que poca "civilización" existirá... ¿O no conoces la "naturaleza" propia del ser humano? 

En cualquier caso, kikepm, entiendo perfectamente el "trasfondo" que intentas transmitir y con el que, en parte, estoy de acuerdo. Y lo sabes...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Former Bank of England guru warns Trump

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (28 Mar 2018)

*fernando* el juego al estado ciertamente lo hacemos, pero hay muchos matices...matices de moda como el actual frente abierto en Cataluña, o matices que en su día y a pesar de que muchos no lo sepan le han concedido muchas ventajas/privilegios como por ejemplo las fiscales al País Vasco.

Hacer el juego al estado quiere decir sometimiento, así de simple, puro y duro.

Solo el estado concederá algo cuando teme perder algo mayor.

El tema del secesionismo ahora tan de moda, es un arma de doble filo según se analice.

No quiero meterme en ideales patrióticos ni tirar de hemerotecas o vieja historia castuza...a mi me interesa el ahora.


Ahora mismo, todos nosotros sufrimos un expolio sin parangón en ninguna otra época pasada, no hablo de el diezmo, alfarda, sisas, portazgos...que en su día mermaban los paupérrimos excedentes de la época "si los había"...hablo de que la maquinaria local, regional, nacional y supranacional, es tan ineficiente económicamente, que requiere que la ciudadanía tome medidas drásticas si no queremos desembocar en una recesión sin precedentes en la época moderna.

Todos nosotros por ejemplo, conocemos a muchos funcionarios, los tenemos cerca, amigos, vecinos, familia, nosotros mismos...bien, es lógico, pues el número supera en España, los *2,5 millones* de almas.

Pasemos ahora a pensar en los jubilados y pensionistas que nos rodean...¿cuantos conocemos?...bastantes ¿verdad?...pues parece ser que rondan los *8,6 millones*.

¿Y cuantos estudiantes conocemos, ya sean de guardería o universitarios de último curso?

Pues no universitarios tenemos unos *8 millones*

Universitarios parece ser que andan por *1,5 millones*

¿Y amas de casa sin otra ocupación laboral remunerada o reconocida? de esas benditas mujeres que levantan el país y nadie recuerda hasta que abren/imos la nevera o buscan/mos una camisa limpia en el armario, o miran/mos lo sanos y fuertes que crecen nuestros hijos...¿cuantas tenemos?...pues no hay cifras claras, pero se considera que sobre el 18% de las mujeres de este país...

o sea unos *4 millones *redondeando...

Recapitulemos:

*24,6 millones* de seres humanos que necesariamente han de vivir del resto...y ese resto son *21,9 millones *

Son cálculos a groso modo evidentemente, pero sirven para que entendamos cuando y como esto se va a ir al carajo...lo único que nos puede salvar de la destrucción social, es seguir aceptando la basura que los sistemas llaman dinero, y que nos obligan a aceptar por nuestro sudor, algo inventado para mantenernos dentro de un redil imaginario.

Todos lo sabéis, y no hacemos gran cosa para evitarlo...si acaso menciono de nuevo estos tan de moda momentos secesionistas que buscan 2 cosas principalmente...pagar menos, y recibir más...el resto es paja de relleno necesaria para lograr dicho fin.

El patrón oro tuvo que perecer para que el sistema pudiera sobrevivir unas décadas más...¿cuantas?...a este ritmo, creo que pocas más... la parte productiva de los países tiene un límite, y ya lo hemos rebasado.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2018)

Hola, paketazo: ¡Uy! mira que me cuesta discrepar contigo, pero tal y como lo has escrito como que no estoy de acuerdo, pero seguramente porque es una cuestión de "matices" que se suelen "arreglar" o no debatiendo con argumentos, pero "cara a cara"... Esto del Internet a mí me parece muchas veces que es bastante "rudimentario" y que suele conducir a muchos malentendidos.

Yo vivo en Cataluña, pero conozco muy bien otras Comunidades, especialmente la de Madrid (viví bastantes años ahí), y SÍ que observo cosas "injustas" aquí, pero que también las he observado en otros territorios nacionales.

Sabéis que NO soy "independentista", pero España requiere de "soluciones" que, muy probablemente, NO gustarían a casi NADIE... Yo sólo veo dos posibilidades: una ir hacia un Estado Federal o todo lo contrario, es decir un Estado Central muy FUERTE, pero en lo esencial y que cada territorio mantuviera sus "particularidades", especialmente las Culturales. Además, esto a tí NO te va a "sonar" a chino... ¿No? Lo digo por tu "vinculación" a Suiza...

En lo que estoy de acuerdo contigo es que así NO podemos seguir mucho más tiempo, perooooo lo que percibo es más y más ENQUISTAMIENTO... Hay demasiados INCOMPETENTES "chupando de la teta" y ésta NO da para más.

Sobre el "Patrón Oro" habría mucho de qué hablar... Lo digo porque éste se cargó al mejor sistema que existía y era el Bimetálico, algo que se suele obviar e imagino que por desconocimiento...

En fin, paketazo, la REALIDAD es que tanto si gusta como si no, TODOS de alguna manera seguimos remando en la dirección que nos dicta el Sistema. Ya me gustaría a mí que fuera diferente, pero es lo que hay y no hay más...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (28 Mar 2018)

Ya lo hacen en algunos países: impuesto al capital: vivienda, automóvil (ya lo tenemos), joyas, objetos de valor (MPs incluidos) depósitos , en algunos sitios hasta por tener tv. se ha propuesto. No es tan brusco como la incautación, más efectivo y mejor aceptado por la población.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo una noticia que enlaza con mi anterior comentario, aunque pueda parecer un off topic... que NO lo es...

Los escoltas de Froilán de Marichalar se hartan de su comportamiento y amenazan con dimitir

Y esto, ¿quiénes lo PAGAMOS? No seamos "ilusos", porque el Sistema está montado para que rememos en la dirección que marca y eso conlleva un DESPILFARRO del dinero PÚBLICO que es INADMISIBLE...

Mientras, hay que buscar puntos de "conflicto" para distraer la atención de la gente que vive en una PERMANENTE INOPIA...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (30 Mar 2018)

Donde se habra escondido racional? 
No aparece por aqui a explicarnos la sangria del cryptouniverso


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2018)

Hola, Orooo: El "amigo" racional igual está "lamiéndose las heridas"... Y a lo mejor le ha sucedido lo mismo que con el Oro... A mí me da la sensación de que es clásico tipo que se siente atraído por las Burbujas ESPECULATIVAS... y claro: las coge cuando NO es el momento para estar ahí. En cualquier caso, SIEMPRE he dicho que el que pierda su dinero en el "criptomundo" NO me va a dar ninguna pena.

Eso no quita, y lo he dicho en otras ocasiones, para que haya personas que crean en ese "mundo", pero con otros "fundamentos", aparte de enriquecerse y nada qué decir al respecto. Están en su derecho y ponen en juego su dinero. 

Perooooo hay muchos otros "vendehumos" que lo único que pretenden es atraer a incautos y seguir con un Sistema que tiene todas las características de una estafa piramidal. Esto ya lo he visto en muchas ocasiones en el mundillo que suele girar alrededor de las Bolsas.

En cualquier caso, Orooo, no te pienses... que el "señuelo" lo utilizan muchos como, por ejemplo, Goldcorp y dejo un enlace sobre ello. De todas formas, lo que se dice "creer", va a ser que poco, ya que $4 millones NO parecen un gran desembolso. 

- Goldcorp Embracing Digital Gold, Placing 3K Ounces On New Market | Kitco News

Saludos.


----------



## fran69 (30 Mar 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Donde se habra escondido racional?
> No aparece por aqui a explicarnos la sangria del cryptouniverso



Hombre..... ese cryptouniverso que mencionas aquí desde 0 a 20.000 dólares.. .... No está mal!!... cuando lo haga tu oro ya tendrás tu momento.... de momento te toca seguir echando velitas a Santi Tomas

---------- Post added 30-mar-2018 at 23:30 ----------

Desde luego el que ahora venga con el cuento de que las crypto esto u lo otro si que es un irracional.... lo que ellos han conseguido en un año los metaleros como yo que empezaron hace 31 años a comprar aun no lo han conseguido... y chico... que quieres que te diga... alguna vez que otra si que lo he soñado


----------



## Orooo (30 Mar 2018)

fran69 dijo:


> Hombre..... ese cryptouniverso que mencionas aquí desde 0 a 20.000 dólares.. .... No está mal!!... cuando lo haga tu oro ya tendrás tu momento.... de momento te toca seguir echando velitas a Santi Tomas




No creo que se trate de lo que suba.
Puede subir 1.000.000 de euros que si luego me baja a 10.000 no sirve de nada.

El problema no es que haya bajado, el problema es el feo y el daño que le han hecho de subirlo a esa cantidad y luego bajarlo a esa otra cantidad.


----------



## fran69 (30 Mar 2018)

Imaginate los que han empezado en el 2011.... solo ven resplandores donde no los hay

---------- Post added 30-mar-2018 at 23:40 ----------




Orooo dijo:


> No creo que se trate de lo que valga.
> Puede valer 1.000.000 de euros que si luego me baja a 10.000 no sirve de nada.
> 
> El problema no es que haya bajado, el problema es el feo y el daño que le han hecho de subirlo a esa cantidad y luego bajarlo a esa otra cantidad.



Ah.... paro que tu piensas que cuando el oro rompa máximos y se dirija a 5.000 la oz después se quedará ahí?.... vamos.. Que no será un burbujorro!... bueno vale acepto pulpo como mascarilla de compañía.... Si así te sientes mejor


----------



## Orooo (30 Mar 2018)

fran69 dijo:


> Imaginate los que han empezado en el 2011.... solo ven resplandores donde no los hay
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-mar-2018 at 23:40 ----------
> 
> ...




El oro y la plata ha sido dinero y valor desde toda la vida de dios. Puede subir a 5000 y luego bajar a 50 euros que seguira siendo dinero y valor desde toda la vida de dios, el bitcoin es algo nuevo que aun no se sabe lo que es, aun le quedan muchos siglos para demostrar que tambien es dinero y valor desde toda la vida de dios.

Pero vamos, que lo que me parece increible es que te tenga que decir yo eso a ti.


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (30 Mar 2018)

fran69 dijo:


> Hombre..... ese cryptouniverso que mencionas aquí desde 0 a 20.000 dólares.. .... No está mal!!



Unas "monedas" que se comericas en bolsas de liquidez prácticamente nula te sirven para lo mismo tanto si cotizan a $1.000.000 como si cotizan a $1.

La cantidad diaria máxima en $ o euros que te permiten liquidar es ridícula, la transferencia no llega nunca, etc. etc. En el criptomundo todo son facilidades para entrar y zancadillas para salir, nadie regala duros a peseta.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2018)

Yo creo que ambos, los MPs y las "criptomonedas" NO son comparables. Éstas últimas tienen mucho por demostrar aún y ya veremos qué es lo que queda de ellas finalmente, aunque imagino que algo quedará si es que el Sistema lo considero oportuno...

Por otro lado, no es menos cierto que quienes llegaron ahí desde los "principios" y han mantenido pues se han hecho de "Oro"... perooooo, seguramente serán la más mínima expresión. Yo recuerdo que debatía sobre el BitCoin cuando éste andaba por los $5 y NO me interesó entonces NI lo hace ahora. Es que, además, yo lo hubiera vendido solo con que me hubiera dado un 100% de beneficio y eso es una clara señal de que NO me convencía. Ahora bien, si me lo hubiera tomado como quien compra Lotería, pues hubiera acertado de pleno, de eso no cabe duda.

Y creo que Orooo se refiere a que con el Oro SIEMPRE se ha podido comprar lo MISMO -e incluso más...- en el transcurrir de los tiempos y eso es VERDAD.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- What The Gold-Silver Ratio Says About The Future Silver Price - SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2018)

Todo lo que tenga un uso y sea escaso tendrá siempre un valor.

Los que tienen metales precisos lo saben perfectamente.

Las cryptos, deberán demostrar mucho en próximas ediciones, sobre todo el por que un usuario debería cambiarlas por su fiat.

Ya hay varios motivos evidentes:

Privacidad.

Difíciles de embargar.

Fáciles de mover.

Rápidas.

Baratas (tasas).

Pero hay muchos "peros" de momento.

El principal ahora mismo, es poder usarlas como intercambio de bienes y servicios, sin tener antes que pasarlas a fiat.

Ese es el gran problema de las cryptos, pero bueno, tampoco es fácil hacer la compra con filarmónicas de plata o pagar el alquiler con soberanos...

Creo que podemos decir que hoy el principal handicap de las cryptos es su falta de confianza por parte de la masa, y sobre todo la posibilidad de plagio/copia por terceros...cuartos y enésimos de un token.

Si solo existiera BTC, y fuera imposible duplicar algo que se le pareciera, no tengáis dudas de que la cosa sería diferente...pero las cosas son como son, y el libre mercado decidirá poco a poco...o de golpe...si algo de esto sirve o solo ha sido un intento fallido de plantar cara al sistema.

Dicho esto, el oro, para mi, no tiene demasiado que ver con el BTC, por mucho que pretendamos compararlos...quizá sí, puedan servir para fines parecidos, sin embargo, son dos productos muy diferentes.

Dicho esto, añado que me esperaba ya a estas alturas del año, una mayor corrección del S&P...contaba verlo por debajo de 2500 ptos, sin embargo parece que sigue habiendo munición y ganas de usarla.

Le daremos hasta Junio para perder claramente estas cotas...pero la depreciación del $ hasta dónde está, ha sido una sucia treta de los de la FED que no me esperaba...pero en los negocios ya sabemos que todo vale...y más viniendo de ellos.

Abaratar las acciones en $ para europeos principalmente ha sido un atractivo que dependiendo a dónde lo lleven "el $"...puede perdurar en el tiempo.

Pensemos que una acción USA comprada por ejemplo con el cambio a 1,50$/€, puede caer un 20%, que aun así es muy posible ganarle a medio plazo si el $ se fortalece un 25% (algo relativamente posible y visto ya más veces), lo que hace atractivo incluso a estos precios al S&P


Veremos que se sacan de la manga los de las barras y estrellas en breve...pero me espero cualquier cosa con tal de que la música no pare.

un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2018)

Hola, paketazo: Yo sigo pensando que el S&P 500 se despeñará hasta los 1500 puntos en el período 2018-2019. SÍ, ya sé que parece una "burrada" tal aseveración, pero si nos basamos en los fundamentales y otras "variables" es bastante posible que se vea. En fin, el tiempo nos los dirá...

Y el Índice del Dólar anda muy tocado... Yo creo que si no ha conseguido remontar a estas alturas va a ser difícil que lo consiga, al menos al nivel que llegó. Tú que crees en el AT deberías ver el gráfico del mismo y te recuerdo que lleva una caída a 1 año del -10,5%... Puede ser una divisa interesante si alcanza la zona de los 83,38-79,81... Ahora anda por los 89,35.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Leyendo lo que enlazo se entiende porqué continuamente denunciamos la ESTAFA permanente en la que está "instalado" el Sistema financiero... Lo de la Banca española va a acabar MUY MAL... a poco que vayan saliendo los numerosos "pufos" que hay ahí...

- Deuda pública: ¿Dónde está la bolita? La banca juega con la deuda pública para conservar su solvencia

Saludos.


----------



## Aresti (1 Abr 2018)

Buenas. Os dejo un link muy interesante donde el gobierno usano discute sobre cual debe ser el precio del oro. Este lo marcan básicamente los gobiernos y bancos centrales.


Foreign Relations of the United States, 1969


----------



## Caracol (1 Abr 2018)

Buenas tardes.
Paso saludo y me piro.

No suelo escribir, pero sí leer. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Caracol: Muchas Gracias.

Y dejo esto...

Gráfico del día: El oro puede anticipar la próxima venta masiva de acciones | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (2 Abr 2018)

*S&P cayendo fuerte.*

*Metales subiendo*. Como debe ser en un mercado bullish: nada de que el metal cae con la renta variable porque se busca liquidez de donde sea para hacer frente a margin calls 

*GDXJ subiendo más que GDX*. Como debe ser en un escenario bullish metal

*Deuda subiendo (tipos bajando). *No me gustaba nada la divergencia TIPS vs oro. Ahora las cosas vuelven a su sitio y no es el metal el que baja y equilibra la correlación sino los primeros que suben

*COT posiciones abiertas.* Tenemos que esperar hasta el próximo viernes para saber lo que pasó a partir del miércoles 28.03 (cabrones del COMEX, esa info vale oro) pero algo se puede hacer. La semana pasada las posiciones abiertas GC se redujeron en -64,182 contratos, 200TO de metal… ¿Que pensáis, que son los MM cerrando cortos o los Commercials? Es una pregunta retórica, supongo que lo tenéis claro como yo. El deterioro del COT esta semana es historia, se ha deshecho.

*Metal subiendo en USD y EUR*. Importante que suba en EUR también, que no solo sea un efecto moneda, reflejo de la caída del USD.

Se mire por donde se mire bullish. Veremos si cambia algo.


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> *S&P cayendo fuerte.*
> 
> *Metales subiendo*. Como debe ser en un mercado bullish: nada de que el metal cae con la renta variable porque se busca liquidez de donde sea para hacer frente a margin calls
> 
> ...



El oro a 2 años se va a máximos históricos. Es su momento, no el de las sobrevaloradas acciones americanas o europeas.


----------



## paketazo (2 Abr 2018)

bertok dijo:


> El oro a 2 años se va a máximos históricos. *Es su momento*, no el de las sobrevaloradas acciones americanas o europeas.



...y será en Octubre.

Coñas fuera, estamos rascando desde hace semanas resistencia en oro y como salte los 1400$, tonto el último...en entrar.

La duda la tengo en la plata, que me da la impresión que si salta de la cazuela, a más de uno le va a temblar el pulso por no vender lo que tiene almacenado...


Sin que sirva de precedente, opino que si rompemos máximos en oro en próximos meses (de momento pies en el suelo), pasaremos un nuevo nivel de largo plazo...como un nuevo escalón dónde ya será muy complicado volver a precios actuales o vistos estos años atrás.


Un saludo


----------



## Charizato21 (2 Abr 2018)

*LPMCL*;*S&P cayendo fuerte.*


*COT posiciones abiertas.* Tenemos que esperar hasta el próximo viernes para saber lo que pasó a partir del miércoles 28.03 (cabrones del COMEX, esa info vale oro) pero algo se puede hacer. La semana pasada las posiciones abiertas GC se redujeron en -64,182 contratos, 200TO de metal… ¿Que pensáis, que son los MM cerrando cortos o los Commercials? Es una pregunta retórica, supongo que lo tenéis claro como yo. El deterioro del COT esta semana es historia, se ha deshecho.


¡¡¡De nuevo me tenéis aquí al peor pronosticador del foro!!! 

Muchas gracias, muy interesante.

Espero con anhelo ese último COT.

No puedo entender tal como está el "patio", las posiciones cortas especulativas, estén por encima del 200% del tamaño regular de la posición.


----------



## amador (2 Abr 2018)

No soy bueno en dichos y refranes ...

¿Qué significa saltar de la cazuela?

Salu2



paketazo dijo:


> ...y será en Octubre.
> 
> La duda la tengo en la plata, que me da la impresión que si salta de la cazuela, a más de uno le va a temblar el pulso por no vender lo que tiene almacenado...
> 
> Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Somos muchos los que no soltaremos "lastre" en la Plata hasta que se mueva en un rango entre los $34,583 y los $48,584... Y habría que ver cómo están las cosas y aún así reservaríamos bastante Plata, puesto que a largo plazo va a ser MUY RENTABLE...

Y el Oro está haciendo lo que algunos ya vaticinamos por aquí... Falta ese pequeño gran "saltito" que es batir la resistencia de los $1400, pero creo que este año cae de sobras. Ciertamente, ya comenté hace poco que el COT estaba experimentando un "vuelco" y que me parecía bastante más interesante para la Plata que para el Oro.

En fin, vamos a esperar un poco más, puesto que en las Bolsas todavía hay mucho margen de caída, especialmente en las estadounidenses...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Abr 2018)

amador dijo:


> No soy bueno en dichos y refranes ...
> 
> ¿Qué significa saltar de la cazuela?
> 
> Salu2



Cambio de tendencia, cierre de posiciones cortas masiva, miedo por quedarse los inversores fuera de mercado (FOMO), subida vertical, revalorizaciones de 2 dígitos o incluso 3...algo que ya se ha visto no hace tantos años en la plata, y que me temo es muy posible que volvamos a verlo.

Un saludo y suerte...pero sobre todo, paciencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahí os dejo un artículo que profundiza en lo que venimos comentando últimamente por aquí...

- MARKET MELTDOWN CONTINUES: Gold & Silver Prices Begin To Disconnect - SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (3 Abr 2018)

Razonando mi post de hace unos días en que pensaba que el oro y plata todavía tendrán que bajar algo:
El precio de los MPs está denominado en dólares, el dólar frente al € está bajando. El oro en $ está subiendo pero por el cruce con el € está bajando en esta moneda. El $ va a seguir bajando y el oro en $ subiendo, pero para el € bajando. Por cuánto tiempo?
Una Segunda idea, cuando los MPs se disparen que hacer: cambiarlos por fiat no porque estará muy devaluado y seguirá así. Cambiarlo por bienes tangibles, s’i , pero todo de golpe? Pero que bienes? Creo que los MPs no dejarán de subir frente al fiat pero frente a otros bienes tangibles alcanzarán un pico para después bajar y estabilizarse, pero que otros bienes comprar aprovechando esa sobrevaloracion que no pierdan valor con el tiempo?


----------



## Orooo (3 Abr 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Razonando mi post de hace unos días en que pensaba que el oro y plata todavía tendrán que bajar algo:
> El precio de los MPs está denominado en dólares, el dólar frente al € está bajando. El oro en $ está subiendo pero por el cruce con el € está bajando en esta moneda. El $ va a seguir bajando y el oro en $ subiendo, pero para el € bajando. Por cuánto tiempo?
> Una Segunda idea, cuando los MPs se disparen que hacer: cambiarlos por fiat no porque estará muy devaluado y seguirá así. Cambiarlo por bienes tangibles, s’i , pero todo de golpe? Pero que bienes? Creo que los MPs no dejarán de subir frente al fiat pero frente a otros bienes tangibles alcanzarán un pico para después bajar y estabilizarse, pero que otros bienes comprar aprovechando esa sobrevaloracion que no pierdan valor con el tiempo?





Yo creo que cuando los MP se disparen lo unico que habria que hacer es esconderlos mejor 

Personalmente no los cambiaria por nada, ni divisas, ni bienes tangibles, si quiero algo tangible lo cambiare por euros. Eso que propones de cambiar el oro cuando suba por otra cosa, es inversion. Personalmente no tengo el oro para eso, lo tengo por que me siento seguro teniendolo. Si quiero algo lo cambiaria por euros, pero nunca por oro.


----------



## FranMen (3 Abr 2018)

De entrada todos tenemos que comer y si pasa como en Venezuela, la opción es ese oro y plata. Mi miedo es que los € no valgan nada (no va a pasar mañana)
No debe cegarnos el brillo del oro, yo no quiero dedicarme a contar monedas ni llevármelo a la tumba.
Quiero que me sirva como seguro de vida, como plan de pensiones y, si es posible, como inversión.


----------



## Orooo (3 Abr 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> De entrada todos tenemos que comer y si pasa como en Venezuela, la opción es ese oro y plata. Mi miedo es que los € no valgan nada (no va a pasar mañana)
> No debe cegarnos el brillo del oro, yo no quiero dedicarme a contar monedas ni llevármelo a la tumba.
> Quiero que me sirva como seguro de vida, como plan de pensiones y, si es posible, como inversión.




Te comento como lo hago yo:

Metales preciosos como refugio para lo malo (Venezuela, crisis, y demas casos caoticos, en caso de que no pase nada de eso, lo usaria para mi jubilacion). Ademas de que me dan una gran seguridad al ser algo tangible que tengo en mi poder.

Acciones de empresas fuertes que de un dividendo para lo bueno. La idea es crear una cartera de valores y vivir al cabo de años de las rentas que me de el dividendo, no la venta de acciones.

No puedo vivir siempre pensando en lo malo por que si no pasa, habre perdido oportunidad, asi como tampoco puedo vivir siempre pensando en lo bueno sin protegerme para lo malo, por que si llega lo malo, tambien habre perdido oportunidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2018)

Hola, FranMen: Vamos por partes...

1º.- La divisa de referencia en los MPs es el USD y luego las demás se "arreglan" en función de cómo vaya su particular cruce con el mismo. Teniendo en cuenta la Guerra de las Divisas en la que ahora están enfrascados unos y otros, más el recrudecimiento futuro que va a tener lugar ahí, pues parece que los MPs van a ser un "refugio" bastante idóneo para preservar "valor" fuera del "papel"... Fíjate como un país como Turquía está comprando Oro y el "motivo" principal lo puedes ver en la evolución de su moneda, la Lira Turca.

En cuanto a la evolución futura del par EUR/USD, pues creo que a medio/largo plazo se le podría ver en la zona comprendida entre los $1,2820 y los 1,3868, aunque vete a saber cómo va a evolucionar todo en los años más inmediatos al actual.

2º.- Si los MPs se disparan a los niveles que algunos esperamos, lo que menos va a importar es quitar "lastre" y luego SIEMPRE habrá algo que tenga VALOR... vamos, las gallinas que entran por las que salen. Te podría dar muchos ejemplos, pero NO olvidemos que lo importante es cuál será la REALIDAD en que nos encontremos y qué capacidad de control y maniobra tenemos por aquel entonces. Pero ya te digo que ese será el problema "menor"...

Además, SIEMPRE sucede lo mismo: existen activos que bajan y son sustituidos por otros, de manera que con el tiempo suelen revertir la tendencia y vuelta a comenzar... Bueno, mientras el mundo pueda seguir haciéndolo... que esa es otra.

3º.- La utilidad de los MPs en momentos "difíciles" es INCUESTIONABLE y más si se dan fuertes turbulencias desestabilizadoras en la Economía y las Finanzas... ya no digo en situaciones de fuerte agitación socio-política o/y bélica.

4º.- Yendo las cosas medianamente "bien", los MPs pueden comportarse como otros activos: mantenimiento del poder adquisitivo (aquí me refiero al Oro en exclusiva), Inversión, Plan de Pensiones, etc., etc. Si ésta es la opción deseada (Ahorro/Inversión), lo mejor es ir promediando en el tiempo y SIEMPRE buscando el mejor precio de entrada en cuanto dispongamos de liquidez.

Saludos.


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Abr 2018)

*El Banco Central está decepcionado con el euro*
En las reservas del Banco de Rusia es expulsado por el dólar, el oro y las monedas no estándar

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3592962

El Banco de Rusia publicó ayer una revisión de la administración de sus activos de oro y divisas para el año, desde octubre de 2016 hasta septiembre de 2017. Las principales tendencias en la gestión de los activos del Banco Central: el retiro de las obligaciones de los países de la zona del euro, principalmente Alemania, y un aumento de las inversiones en deuda pública estadounidense y monedas no estándar: coronas suecas, dólares canadienses y de Hong Kong. El Banco Central también compra activamente oro: durante el período del informe, el banco emisor lo adquirió por $ 19.300 millones, a pesar de la reducción en el precio de la reserva principal de metal.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2018)

Hola, olestalkyn: Interesante lo que nos comentas, pero desde luego me hace cuestionar también la política del Banco Central de Rusia...

- ¿Deuda estadounidense? Cuando no paran de despotricar y poner "zancadillas" al USD...

- ¿Coronas Suecas -SEK-? ¿Dólares Canadienses -CAD-? Acaso no conocen la situación por la que pasan esas divisas, especialmente el CAD que está muy tocado, a pesar del alza experimentado por las Materias Primas, pues ya no te digo cuando éstas se reviertan...

- SÍ que me choca esa "huida" de las obligaciones de la UE, especialmente de Alemania (que está considerada la más sólida)... Quizás, esperan una situación compleja en Europa, porque no se entiende "cambiar" la deuda alemana por la estadounidense...

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Abr 2018)

El euro es la divisa mala del sistema desde 2012.
Alemania esta en burbuja y necesita subir tipos mientras los perifericos siguen con el fantasma de la deflacion a tipos cero. Solo hay que ver el pesimo desempeño de la bolsa española.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2018)

El oro está en a pista de despegue.

Últimos asientos a la venta.


----------



## orbeo (4 Abr 2018)

Alguien me puede orientar que no me aclaro?

En Renta4 hay algún etf que replique la cotización del oro?

Porque veo los etf que hay filtrando por gold y no entiendo cómo sacan los valores. O no se usan etf para eso?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# bankiero: Hombre, si el EUR es la divisa "mala", pues díme qué "maravillas" observas en la SEK (-7,26% a 1 año) o el CAD (-9,14% a 1 año)... Además, con problemas muy serios en sus economías, especialmente en la canadiense...

La única divisa que menos se ha devaluado contra el resto de las existentes es el Franco Suizo (CHF) y, además, es la más NEUTRA cuando existen graves problemas en el "orden" mundial.

Y, bankiero, si el EUR es "malo", ya me dirás el USD...

¿Alemania en "burbuja"? Por supuesto que SÍ, pero el resto está mucho PEOR, incluidos los Estados Unidos, Japón, China, Rusia...

Y sobre las Bolsas espera que todavía NO ha llegado lo MÁS PEOR... Quizás, en España, vamos "adelantados", pero cuando el S&P 500 toque los 1.500 puntos ya veremos cómo se encuentran TODAS las demás Bolsas mundiales. Va a ser épico...

# orbeo: Hace años que no trabajo con Renta4, pero deben tener el ETF de referencia en el Oro: el SPDR Gold Shares (GLD). Vamos, seguro. Pero ande con ¡Ojo! ya que cotiza en Dólares estadounidenses.

Saludos.


----------



## orbeo (4 Abr 2018)

En R4 al menos no lo tienen (o no lo encuentro).

---------- Post added 04-abr-2018 at 16:53 ----------

Vale veo que en XTR (el bróker) si está.


----------



## atom ant (4 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien me puede orientar que no me aclaro?
> 
> En Renta4 hay algún etf que replique la cotización del oro?
> 
> Porque veo los etf que hay filtrando por gold y no entiendo cómo sacan los valores. O no se usan etf para eso?



ejej, si no quiere mosquearse, olvide los etfs.
saludos


----------



## orbeo (4 Abr 2018)

atom ant dijo:


> ejej, si no quiere mosquearse, olvide los etfs.
> saludos



Por? Aunque sea de forma resumida.

En realidad estoy viendo opciones, esta mañana curioseando la web del andorrano veía que para el lingote de oro de 1oz entre compra y recompra por ellos mismos se va sobre un 15% de comisiones. 

Aparte, cuando la venta no se como tributa el beneficio.

Me parece una barbaridad. Para alguien con un gran patrimonio que quiera dejar herencia a los nietos lo entiendo, pero comprar para revender en unos pocos años desde luego que no lo veo.


----------



## atom ant (4 Abr 2018)

los etfs no replican fielmente y si los guarda en un cajón cuando lo abra el mosqueo será grande, compare gráficos.
un saludo


----------



## Orooo (4 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Por? Aunque sea de forma resumida.
> 
> En realidad estoy viendo opciones, esta mañana curioseando la web del andorrano veía que para el lingote de oro de 1oz entre compra y recompra por ellos mismos se va sobre un 15% de comisiones.
> 
> ...




En el hilo de compraventa de oro, puedes encontrar ya no oro a precio spot, si no por debajo del precio spot (mas barato que el etf en ese momento)

El etf lo tienes que cambiar en un tiempo por fiat si o si (eso suponiendo que no se desmonte el chiringuito), una onza de oro fisico puedes cambiarla por fiat, o no cambiarla, puedes venderla en fracciones, puedes dejarla de herencia, o puedes pedir que te la metan en la tumba como hacian los egipcios 

Eso suponiendo que sean cantidades normales, si hablamos de cantidades exageradas, pues la cosa cambia. Despues de leer el forero de los lingotes de 400 onzas me espero cualquier cosa


----------



## orbeo (4 Abr 2018)

El hilo de compra venta está capado? Porque desde Tapatalk no aparece nada dentro del mismo.


----------



## Orooo (4 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> El hilo de compra venta está capado? Porque desde Tapatalk no aparece nada dentro del mismo.




No :S
Esta arriba con chincheta.


----------



## orbeo (4 Abr 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> No :S
> Esta arriba con chincheta.



Si, ese. Cuando voy ahí me sale sin contenido. Voy a mirar desde la web.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2018 at 19:54 ----------

Vale ahora sí, pero desde Tapatalk no puedo acceder (no se pq es el único que me da ese problema)


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (4 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Por? Aunque sea de forma resumida.



ETF = derivado financiero con riesgo de contraparte.

El oro, si no lo tienes tú es de otros.


----------



## LPMCL (4 Abr 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Despues de leer el forero de los lingotes de 400 onzas me espero cualquier cosa



Lingotes de 400oz?? Donde puedo encontrar ese post? Gracias

---------- Post added 04-abr-2018 at 21:01 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El oro está en a pista de despegue.
> 
> Últimos asientos a la venta.



Veremos el viernes 14:30 qué pasa. El comportamiento en el día de hoy no me ha gustado nada. Y la plata, porque el COT es ultra-bullish, si no no daba un duro. Pocas veces el COT ha fallado, pero llegan infos confusas.


----------



## Orooo (4 Abr 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Lingotes de 400oz?? Donde puedo encontrar ese post? Gracias





Aqui:


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar.../1012269-to-the-moon-slowly-and-steadily.html


Te recomiendo una cervecita fria y unos panchitos.


----------



## LPMCL (5 Abr 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Aqui:
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar.../1012269-to-the-moon-slowly-and-steadily.html
> 
> Te recomiendo una cervecita fria y unos panchitos.



Gracias Orooo
Esperaba otra cosa.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un artículo que "ve" lo que algunos venimos pronosticando aquí desde hace tiempo y más últimamente...

- Could a Trade War Jump-Start a Breakout in Gold? - Peter Schiff's Gold News

Y el Oro va a subir independientemente de la Guerra Comercial entre los Estados Unidos y China... que acabará ampliándose a muchos otros países y "espacios" geográficos, vamos si "alguien" no pone algo de raciocinio en todo este asunto.

Saludos.


----------



## Most (5 Abr 2018)

Algo para echarse a la boca Srs./as.

Un rayo de luz entre tanta penumbra. 

¿Acero y aluminio? Hablemos de oro-Alex X. Mooney


La fuente original del Wall Street Journal está inside.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Abr 2018)

History Says You Have 27 Days to Buy Silver Before It Rises - GoldSilver.com

Bueno, estoy esperando...

Este Maloney... si hubiera comprado una onza cada vez que dijo que el precio se iba a disparar, ahora tendría 6 toneladas.


----------



## conde84 (5 Abr 2018)

Hace tiempo que no recordaba un dia como hoy, en el que el oro baja ligeramente y la plata hace lo contrario, subir un poco, no se si significara algo y que la plata no quiere ya bajar de esos 16,20 que parece ultimamente que se resiste a perder o sera simple casualidad.


----------



## kikepm (5 Abr 2018)

Most dijo:


> Algo para echarse a la boca Srs./as.
> 
> Un rayo de luz entre tanta penumbra.
> 
> ...



Joer, vaya nivel del congresista.

No creo que haya un solo político en España con una filosofía política y económica del nivel de este hombre.

Y así no s va, claro.


----------



## paketazo (5 Abr 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Joer, vaya nivel del congresista.
> 
> No creo que haya un solo político en España con una filosofía política y económica del nivel de este hombre.
> 
> Y así no s va, claro.



Aquí como en tantas otras cosas que tenemos "de frente", la cuestión que debemos preguntarnos es:

¿por que una persona desearía gobernar un país o pertenecer a una parte importante de ese gobierno?

Presidente, congresista, parlamentario, incluso alcaides o concejales...

¿por qué?

¿Por mejorar el país y la situación de sus semejantes?

Esa sería la teoría...¿no?

¿cuanta gente practica en este país water polo?...¿y cuanta fútbol?

La carrera política en España, suele ser muy rentable si se logran los objetivos laborales.

Así cobrarían los políticos si les subieran el sueldo como a los pensionistas

Supongo que todos por aquí conocemos el dicho *quién reparte, se lleva la mejor parte*

Sabed a quienes tenéis y entenderéis a quien temeréis.

En cuanto al comentario del compañero sobre el suelo de la plata, creo que este mes saldremos de dudas...yo apostaría por rotura por arriba, pero nada es descartable.

Por cierto, estos días he visto como la vertiente industrial de la plata superaba a la vertiente protectora del patrimonio en las cotizaciones, ya que subía a la par que los indices y viceversa...¿tratan de despistarnos? 

pronto la respuesta...o eso creo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Vamos a ver, uno que está un poco "viajado" y que conoce las leyes de nuestro entorno europeo, y ya no digo del estadounidense, sabe que ahora en España tenemos un caso de "libro" para una dimisión fulminante o cuanto menos para forzar una destitución por unas dudas más que razonables y me estoy refiriendo al caso de la "Máster del Universo"... Bien, en cualquier país "desarrollado" eso ya se habría producido y, sin embargo, aquí mareando la perdiz...

Colores claros y una fecha que cuadrase: así era la coartada falsa para cubrir a Cifuentes

Y, bueno, vistos los últimos acontecimientos, uno también entiende porqué hay interés en que NO exista un Estado Federal en nuestro país. Resulta más interesante para el Poder el "parcelismo" nacional...

Respecto a la Plata, paketazo, Paciencia y es que están jugando al "amago"... Nos falta información sobre lo que están haciendo las "manos fuertes", pero sigo pensando que a partir de Mayo tendremos una mejor "foto" de la situación, aunque se iniciaría un período que estacionalmente NO es favorable para la Plata, pero vamos a esperar y luego analizamos... Igual el "escape" se produce antes. Yo es que lo sigo viéndolo muy claro.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Abr 2018)

Unai publicó ayer tres escenarios para esta tarde
NFP 14.30h CET: punto de Inflexión en el Metal?
NFP 14.30h CET: punto de Inflexión en el Metal? | Unai Gaztelumendi

Yo me decanto por el tercero:
""Escenario 3: Dato en línea con los esperado. Bearish metal.""


EUR abajo, USD sube y a las 15:30h Spain, cuando abra NY, el oro abajo con mucha fuerza. Para el lunes si, ese será día de inicio de un nuevo Rally MP's.


(Recordad que soy el peor pronosticador del foro, puedo demostrarlo, no como la Sra con su máster)


----------



## Muttley (6 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Colores claros y una fecha que cuadrase: así era la coartada falsa para cubrir a Cifuentes



Gracias Fernando. Creo que ambas cosas que has comentado ocurrirán si o si.

Primero. Caso Cifuentes, desde el principio se veía venir que había ilegalidades.
Cualquiera que haya estudiado en una universidad pública sabe el mecanismo de matriculación, como se propone un exámen y sus requerimientos para asistir (presencia en clase, trabajo previo o lo que sea), el proceso del exámen y como se registran tanto el resultado del examen (presentado o no presentado) y en caso de presentado, la calificación obtenida por el alumno asociado con un DNI. Cuando son las convocatorias. Que los trabajos fin de master tienen un plazo de entrega. Que hay un tribunal examinador. Que hay un plazo para defensa o para que comuniquen la calificación. Todo está extremadamente estandarizado.
Yo aprobé unas 45 asignaturas y proyecto fin de carrera para obtener mi título de ingeniería en universidad pública. Y en los numerosísimos exámenes, proceso de notas, matriculaciones de asignaturas, no sólo mías si no de compañeros...JAMÁS he visto "notas equivocadas", jamás he visto "rectores" interviniendo, ni directores de departamento. Jamás he visto que alguien que se supone que no cumple con los requisitos para presentarse se haya presentado (y ya no digo aprobado el exámen). Jamás he visto que se admitieran proyectos fin de master fuera de plazo o sin haber aprobado las asignaturas "llave" para el mismo, ni muchísimo menos funcionarios de la universidad siendo "creativos" o "corrigiendo notas" sin instrucciones POR ESCRITO del profesor responsable. Y por supuesto el proyecto fin de carrera está publicado para el que desee consultarlo. El mío y el de todos. Y yo ya lo entregué hace más de 10 años. Por supuesto conservo el mío.

Cuando leo hace unos días que la "señora" se ha matriculado tarde (puede pasarnos a todos ok), no aparece por clase (cuando es necesario ir para presentarse al exámen), hay dudas con dos de sus notas que se corrigen....DOS AÑOS después, sin una orden por escrito del profesor de la asignatura que no aparece por ningún lado, el proyecto fin de carrera no aparece, no sólo la universidad no lo tiene, sino que ella tampoco (quién hace una tesis o un proyecto fin de carrera....y lo pierde o lo tira?). 
Pues se huele tanto a podrido que ya se sabe cual va a ser la consecuencia. Que haya mucha mierda. Y que está apareciendo (falsificación de firmas...), no sé si muy rápido o muy lento, pero lo que hay que tener claro en esta vida es que la mierda flota.

Y eso podemos aplicar al caso de los metales preciosos también. Se puede enterrar la manipulación en toneladas de oro-plata papel, en ratios oro-plata, se puede dar patada a seguir con la deuda nacional, emprsarial y familiar. El problema de muchos que lo ven es que caen en la tentación de poner fechas. Igual que no podemos poner fecha de cuando Cifuentes va a dimitir (o la van dimitir) tampoco podemos poner fechas a cuando la plata va a estar a 30$.
Es como si Mike Maloney pone fecha de dimisión de Cifuentes el 10 de mayo porque tiene ganas de que ocurra. 

La realidad es que ocurrirá cuando convenga a las élites.
Por un lado lo de Cifuentes lo suficientemente cerca o lejos de elecciones etc...y por otro cuando JPM lo considere adecuado para sus planes. Pero ocurrirá SI O SI. Y la gente hábil no sabrá la fecha pero estará preparada. Por un lado alguno estará haciendo ya lobby para cerrar equipo y apoyos para para presidir el PP madrileño y en cuando dimita entrar él y otros estamos adquiriendo plata a precio reducido para sonreir cuando llegue a 30$.


----------



## oinoko (6 Abr 2018)

Muttley: Te he puesto sólo un thx porque el foro no me deja ponerte siete. Suscribo por completo.

Si pongo en Google mi nombre completo entrecomilado, la primera entrada es un link a mi proyecto fin de carrera en la web de la biblioteca de la UPC, y el mío fue hace ya 19 años.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2018)

Disfrutamos de lo votado.

Lástima que los políticos sean tan inútiles que no sean capaces de arruinar a esa gran mayoría que les votan y nos tienen a todos secuestrados hasta que damos el paso de salirnos del sistema.

Vamos rodeados de una inmensidad de indeseables.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Sigues sin dar una... ¡Hombre! SÍ que has hecho "honor" a la fama que te precede como el peor pronosticador que ha pasado por este hilo...

Sin embargo, el dato del empleo estadounidense ha sido tan pésimo que lo más lógico era esperar una mejor reacción por parte del Oro...

Está claro que siguen manteniendo el Control...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2018)

Hola, Muttley: Muchas Gracias por tu escrito y es que NO hay que darle muchas más vueltas a este asunto... Con lo fácil que es acreditar que has realizado un Máster y más con el tiempo que ya ha transcurrido. Cuesta mucho tiempo, esfuerzo y dinero el obtenerlo para que luego esto suceda...

Y aporto esto otro... Ya NO SÉ QUÉ MÁS hace falta para que a esta "señora" la envíen a su casa y, desde luego, fuera de cualquier cargo público...

Máster Cifuentes: Una segunda profesora reconoce que su firma también está falsificada en el acta de Cifuentes | Radio Madrid | Cadena SER

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (6 Abr 2018)

Yo solo se que en los últimos 4 meses he hecho 3 compras en el Andorrano de AG, empiezo a tener muchos Kgs en casa...

Y que siga bajando...

BTCs no compro por ahora, pero ojo que también


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2018)

Hola, kikepm: SÍ, el gran "problema" de la Plata es que es fácil de acumular en función de su precio, pero hay un momento en que resulta un poco engorrosa... aunque yo compro varias veces al año. Cada vez menos por lo que acabo de comentar. Sin embargo, SÍ que tengo "vivas" unas colecciones (obviamente de Premium) que tengo que mantener, al menos por el momento... 

Y BitCoin NO, ya sabes lo que pienso al respecto y, además, ya comenté en muchas ocasiones que los Gobiernos -y los que están por "encima" de ellos- acabarían moviéndose... y están en ello. Hace muy poco que ví un documento del Banco Internacional de Pagos sobre este tema y va muy en la línea que vengo manteniendo.

SÍ que me estoy fijando mucho en el par EUR/CHF y es que lleva un mes moviéndose entre los 1,1710 y los 1,1837... Estoy esperando a ver si toca los 1,20 y cuál es la reacción del Banco Nacional de Suiza. Lo digo porque es una divisa que SIEMPRE me ha interesado, bueno hace años que lo sabéis...

Y volviendo a los MPs, ahora mismo parece que el panorama está bastante bien mientras el Oro se mantenga por encima de los $1323,10 y la Plata por encima de los $16,125...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2018)

Hola, de nuevo... Y os dejo un muy interesante artículo sobre el Comex y lo que venimos especulando sobre el mismo en este hilo...

- Discussing COMEX Silver | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Suma y sigue... La semana pasada JPMorgan metió en el Comex 597.000 Onzas de Plata...

Y eso que, recientemente, el Banco Internacional de Pagos ha citado a JPMorgan como uno de los bancos con mayor riesgo...

En fin, que ya veremos qué es lo que nos encontramos cuando se caiga todo el TINGLADO de TRILEROS que hay montado alrededor del mundo financiero.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Como entiendo que puede ser de interés general, aquí os dejo el siguiente enlace...

- Un muy interesante proyecto: "La Biblia económica" - Rankia

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un buen artículo de Juan Ramón Rallo...

Pensiones: Pedro Sánchez: haced lo que yo haga pero no lo que yo os diga

Aunque suscribo buena parte de lo que nos cuenta Rallo, no es menos cierto que una buena parte de la población española NO está en condiciones de "ahorrar" NADA de NADA, vamos que lo justo para llegar a fin de mes... Y también otra buena parte de la Sociedad NO tiene la capacidad de ahorrar una cantidad suficiente para suplir ese déficit que se adivina en las Pensiones futuras...

En fin, que todos, más o menos, conocemos posibles "soluciones", pero el problema es cómo poder aplicarlas para el conjunto de la Sociedad... aunque por estos lares se suele aplicar aquello de que "mientras a mí no me pase"... Así que luego nadie se "extrañe" de que nos vaya como nos va.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Abr 2018)

Fuentes de información: 

Se comentaron en el antiguo foro algunas fuentes de información de pago, como las de SpockM y Rambus Chartology | Moving forward 

Quisiera comentar aquí otra fuente de información, también de pago. 

Gold Investment - the Profitable Way | Sunshine Profits



Envían un informe diario metales antes de apertura mercado US;
""" Gold is not Saying Something ""

Este ejemplo del jueves pasado

Permiten una suscripción gratuita una semana

Ya se comentó en su día la "practicidad" de estas informaciones, pero tal vez a alguien le interese.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: Entiendo que ese tipo de informaciones de pago son más adecuadas para aquellos que se dediquen al trading y con "pasta" para ello... En mi opinión, es una opción que queda muy alejada de la "filosofía" que aplicamos en este hilo a los MPs. Sin embargo, te agradezco el aporte y que puede servir para aquellos que deseen probarlo.

Y, pasando a otra cosa, os dejo el último COT publicado y las "vibraciones" siguen siendo muy positivas para la Plata. Como se comenta en el artículo se observa una "acumulación silenciosa" y a la que hicimos referencia hace escasas fechas por este hilo... No somos de "pago", pero solemos ir bastante bien "encaminados" y me refiero a aquellos que nos "mojamos" por aquí.

Another Superb COT Report For Silver

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (8 Abr 2018)

La verdad que viendo el grafico de la plata y viendo el grafico del oro, se ve claramente que la plata esta muy barata, ya no comparandolo solo con el oro, es que aun en el improbable caso de que el oro estuviese burbujeado como muchos dicen, aun en ese caso, se ve que la plata sigue muy barata.

Me esta llamando mucho una minimonster box de canguros


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2018)

Hola, Orooo: El ratio actual está en 81,69:1 (Plata vs Oro) y esa es una lectura muy extrema que indica una FUERTE INFRAVALORACIÓN en la Plata.

Es COMPRA CLARA se mire como se mire... Evidentemente, NO me estoy refiriendo al trading y eso lo dejo para otros.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Abr 2018)

No soy para nada platero, ya lo sabéis...pero cada cosa por su nombre, y que la plata equilibre su ratio respecto al oro, es cuestión de tiempo, y cada vez menos.

Como muestra os dejo un absurdo muy comentado siempre por "analistas"

Se especula siempre con el valor industrial de la plata, que eso la lastra que patatín y patatán...las empresas USA de componentes electrónicos (muchas de ellas fabricando a todo trapo en ASIA), están en máximos o muy cerca en cuanto a sus cotizaciones bursátiles.

Si tenemos esto en cuenta...¿la vertiente industrial de la plata, indicaría que la demanda es muy alta?...¿no?...mirad empresa como Nvidia, AMD, Intel, IBM, Apple...u otras de semiconductores que demandan plata ... esto no cuadra con su precio 

Bien, a estas empresas multinacionales les interesa comprar la plata baratita al igual que el oro (que también tiene su componente industrial)...¿quién les mantiene la plata a precio?

Por lo tanto la plata debería estar barata por su componente defensiva al igual que el oro, por consiguiente, en una e´poca recesiva de los mercados, esta debería de actuar como refugio monetario al tiempo que actuaría como equivalente apalancada del oro al menos en un 2 o 2,5 a 1.

Los plateros sé que estáis muy tranquilos y comprando siempre que sobra algo de calderilla...en la vida, hay pocas oportunidades de negocio tan claras a largo plazo (5 o 10 años vista), pero creo que esta, podría ser una de esas inversiones que todos ven cuando ya es demasiado tarde, y se preguntan:

¡joder y mira que hubo tiempo para haber comprado barato!

Un saludo y buena semana a todos.


----------



## Orooo (8 Abr 2018)

Se sabe cual es el coste de extraccion de un kilo de plata?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Añade la demanda del sector fotovoltaico: 92 millones de Onzas (unas 2.860 Toneladas) en el año 2017...

# Orooo: Sería fácil darte una cifra, pero es que hay que ser "realistas" y huir de lo que las empresas suelen "contar"... Y las "plateras" NO son diferentes.

Piensa que es muy complicado saber el coste exacto en la extracción de la Plata. ¿Por qué? Muy simple... el 30% se extrae de minas de Plata primarias y el 70% restante es un subproducto: el 35% de las minas de Plomo/Zinc, el 23% del Cobre y el 12% del Oro...

En cualquier caso, el ¡todo incluido! en el coste de producción de una Onza de Plata en el tercer trimestre del 2017 fue de $10,98. Ese fue el promedio que se publicó. ¿Real? Seguramente, NO...

Bueno, con el dato proporcionado podrás calcular el coste de extracción de 1 Kg y pasado a Euros, pero tampoco te "engañes" y es que al mismo tendrás que añadirle toda la cadena de "intermediación" para su comercialización. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo y que nos "explica" muy bien el "porqué" de muchas -sino todas...- de las sanciones a Rusia por parte de los Estados Unidos...

- http://elespiadigital.com/index.php...sia-cayo-victima-de-sanciones-estadounidenses

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (9 Abr 2018)

Gracias Fernando.

Me sale el coste a 353 dolares el kilo.

En APMEX tienen el lingote de un kilo a 579 dolares en estos momentos (471€). Es una pena no tener aqui esos precios, a pesar de ser lingote, la diferencia de precio es grande.


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Abr 2018)

Conocemos el caso de Ron Paul que lleva años intentando la vuelta a un estándar del oro pero me ha sorprendido hoy en zerohedge la noticia de este otro congresista republicano: 

US Congressman Pushes Bill To Reinstate Gold Standard | Zero Hedge

El artículo pone el dedo en la llaga: "La gran pregunta sigue siendo si realmente tienen sus 8.1335,5 toneladas de oro físico como establecen en sus reservas oficiales"


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2018)

Hola, Charizato21: El artículo que enlazas, y que te agradezco, se refiere al proyecto de Ley HR 5404 y que se debatirá en el Congreso de los Estados Unidos. En el mismo se contempla, entre otros puntos muy interesantes, el establecimiento de una cantidad fija de Oro como "respaldo" al USD.

En cualquier caso, es muy difícil que esa ley consiga aprobarse y ya sabemos del Poder que tienen los lobbies y a los que, obviamente, les interesa que todo siga igual hasta que "pete"...

Sin embargo, ya son muchos los Estados de la Unión que han legislado en favor de que el Oro y la Plata tengan la misma consideración de DINERO que el Dólar.

Y ¡Ojo! también a lo que comenta el artículo y a lo que nos hemos referido aquí en muchas ocasiones: la fuerte devaluación que está sufriendo el USD. Sólo desde el año 2000, ha perdido casi la tercera parte de su poder adquisitivo... Lo que no quita para que algunos sesudos "analistas" e "inversores" NO observen valor en los MPs y así les irá en un futuro más cercano que lejano.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Es evidente que la India se está convirtiendo en el "Banco de pruebas" del "Gran Hermano" o de lo que haya detrás del mismo...

India's Big Brother: Fingerprint And Eye-Scans Required For Food And Medicine | Zero Hedge

Y he leído un artículo, así por encima, y en el mismo un analista de Goldman Sachs afirma que quedan unos 20 años de Oro minable... Interesante, aunque NO nos descubre NADA nuevo a aquellos que seguimos la minería en los MPs.

El Oro, al igual que la Plata, NO se extinguirán, pero el que se pueda extraer va a ser muy caro, aunque no sepamos exactamente los años que quedan por delante para llegar a esa situación. Sin embargo, no parece que falte mucho para ello.

En fin, esperaremos...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2018)

El petróleo otra vez en los 70$.

Vaya dinero más fácil desde Octubre del año pasado. Facilísimo.

El modelo BW Hill ya no está ni en el recuerdo. El ciclo está armado y sigue su camino hasta la hostia final.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2018 at 12:41 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Es evidente que la India se está convirtiendo en el "Banco de pruebas" del "Gran Hermano" o de lo que haya detrás del mismo...
> 
> India's Big Brother: Fingerprint And Eye-Scans Required For Food And Medicine | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...



Qué más da la cantidad de oro que quede bajo tierra.

Dicen que en Fort Knox hay trillones de toneladas almacenadas.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2018)

Hola, bertok: Unas "pequeñas" consideraciones...

- Me alegro de que te vaya bien con el Petróleo, pero sigo pensando que acabará girándose y no verás esos $100, tanto a corto como a medio plazo... Precisamente, hoy me estaba mirando unos Fondos de Inversión de Materias Primas, Mercados Emergentes y Renta Fija. Los dos primeros NO para "ahora" y SÍ para "pasado mañana", es decir cuando ambos apartados hagan suelo después de una fuerte caída...

- ¡Joder! ya lo creo que es importante la cantidad de Oro que quede por extraer y los costes asociados que conlleve. Fíjate sólo en la demanda que hubo en el pasado año 2017:

Inversión: 1.029,2 Toneladas.

Sector oficial: 371,4 Toneladas.

Joyería: 2.135,5 Toneladas.

Tecnología: 332,8 Toneladas.

Y el suministro total fue de 4.398,4 Toneladas...

- En Fort Knox, según el Departamento del Tesoro de los EE.UU., sólo hay la mitad del Oro de que dispone ese país, es decir aproximadamente unas 4.500 Toneladas.

- Y respecto al Oro que "dicen" poseer los EE.UU. es una simple cuestión de "FE" el creerlo o no... como bien sabes.

- ¿Sabes qué es la "inflación geológica"? Pues, eso lo verás pronto en el Oro y ya se está dando en la Plata...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: Unas "pequeñas" consideraciones...
> 
> - Me alegro de que te vaya bien con el Petróleo, pero sigo pensando que acabará girándose y no verás esos $100, tanto a corto como a medio plazo... Precisamente, hoy me estaba mirando unos Fondos de Inversión de Materias Primas, Mercados Emergentes y Renta Fija. Los dos primeros NO para "ahora" y SÍ para "pasado mañana", es decir cuando ambos apartados hagan suelo después de una fuerte caída...
> 
> ...



En Fort Knox tendrán el oro que necesiten decir que tienen en cada momento. Y se lo dirán a toda la plebe por la FOX.

Tienen herramientas para engañar y tienen a la borregada, ¿qué puede salir mal?.

Con los años te das cuenta que es inútil buscar una solución y que todo el mundo se pueda salvar. No será así y sólo se salvará una fracción de la población de occidente.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Las democracias revertirán el proceso de globalización

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (11 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - En Fort Knox, según el Departamento del Tesoro de los EE.UU., sólo hay la mitad del Oro de que dispone ese país, es decir aproximadamente unas 4.500 Toneladas.



Casi todo lo demas esta en West Point, otro recinto militar.
En la NY FED tambien hay mucho pero no es US Gold.



fernandojcg dijo:


> - Y respecto al Oro que "dicen" poseer los EE.UU. es una simple cuestión de "FE" el creerlo o no... como bien sabes.



Si, efectivamente hay bastante cuestión de “fe” en el tema. Personalmente creo que sí esta, leased, swaped etc… pero físicamente sigue allí. Los que tendrán problemas serán los que tienen el papel que les “asegura” una parte de ese oro, ya que nunca pasará del papel al físico. Nunca saldrá de allí.


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2018)

Dicen que es su oro y se lo follan cuando quieren.

La economía mundial está montada a los lomos de una falacia que defiende el primo de zumosol.

El cambio de patrón descontrolado sólo es posible en escenario de colapso y guerra. Se las arreglarán para cambiar de patrón pero no de dueño de cotarro.

Hubo una época en la que el dinero eran unos palos de madera en UK creo recordar.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Sigue siendo una cuestión de "FE"... Hace años pusé en estos hilos la grabación original sobre lo que enlazo, así que la FED de New York es muy difícil que haya repuesto el Oro que NO tenía en el 2011...

La Reserva Federal, sin oro - Libre Mercado

Además, ¿qué sentido tiene negarse sistemáticamente a realizar una auditoría sobre el Oro realmente existente? Desde luego, lo único que consigue es acrecentar las dudas y que son más que razonables.

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (11 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPMCL: Sigue siendo una cuestión de "FE"... Hace años pusé en estos hilos la grabación original sobre lo que enlazo, así que la FED de New York es muy difícil que haya repuesto el Oro que NO tenía en el 2011...
> 
> La Reserva Federal, sin oro - Libre Mercado
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la negación a las auditorias independientes responde a no darle ningún protagonismo al oro. Esa es la táctica oficial, no contribuir a nada que pueda llamar la atención de la masa.

El no auditarlo es mayor ninguneo que auditarlo y demostrar que todo está allí. 
La narrativa sería: “ni nos molestamos en cosa relativas a _eso del oro_” 

Eso para la galería, de puertas adentro es muy diferente claro.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2018)

Hola, LPMCL: Mira, eso que comentas estaría "bien" ahora... en estos tiempos, pero NO si echamos el reloj para atrás.

Que yo recuerde, según la FED, en 1945 dijo que en Fort Knox habían 20.000 Toneladas de Oro, así que se han "esfumado" un buen número de ellas y creo que no se auditan desde el 1953, más o menos...

¿No será que la FED o el Gobierno de los EE.UU. o un "mix" de ambos, han metido "mano" al Oro custodiado? ¿Que muy probablemente NO existe la cantidad que "dicen" poseer?

Si esto fuera así y se revelará, el USD se iría a la "tumba" y el Oro se dispararía... Quizás, aquí se encuentre la auténtica "razón" o cuanto menos una de ellas...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (11 Abr 2018)

*oro o dólar*

Parece que el oro está a punto de romper máximos, pero muchos no venderán hasta que la onza troy de oro no esté por encima de 2000 $.
¿Creéis que puede alcanzar esas alturas?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2018)

Yo creo que SÍ... es más, he comentado en muchas ocasiones que los máximos anteriores deberían perforarse en el trienio 2018-2020, pero tampoco tengo una "bola de cristal" como para poder asegurarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Nefersen (11 Abr 2018)

Sube por Siria, y bajará en cuanto el tema se tranquilice. Es buen momento para vender.


----------



## plastic_age (11 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo creo que SÍ... es más, he comentado en muchas ocasiones que los máximos anteriores deberían perforarse en el trienio 2018-2020, pero tampoco tengo una "bola de cristal" como para poder asegurarlo.
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, creo que vas a tener razón, cuando el oro estaba en "lateral bajista" lo reconocías sin complejos, y ahora pareces ver una fuerte tendencia que ni es lateral ni es bajista.
Dios te oiga, porque "In God we trust". 

# _Sube por Siria, y bajará en cuanto el tema se tranquilice. Es buen momento para vender_
¿Sólo sube por el tema sirio?
Fernando ha puesto un intervalo que supera la guerra local en Siria.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2018)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Nefersen: Un buen momento para vender un "activo" -el que sea- es cuando éste alcanza o se acerca a un "precio objetivo" o cuanto menos al VALOR que le concedemos... ¿Bajar el Oro? Claro que puede hacerlo, pero independientemente del tema de Siria, sino ya andaría por las "nubes"... Ahora mismo, todo apunta a que se está preparando para atacar la resistencia de los $1400... Sin embargo, falta que quienes "cortan el bacalao" se decidan a hacerlo y eso supone un buen montante de "pasta". De momento, sabemos que "manos fuertes" se están posicionando ahí desde finales del pasado año.

# plastic_age: Yo ya sabes que NO suelo "casarme" y digo lo que me parece "entrever"... De momento, sigo siendo alcista en el Oro y más en la Plata. Total, tampoco estoy diciendo que "mañana" se revienten resistencias, pero bueno con el tiempo todo se andará...

Saludos.


----------



## LPMCL (12 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, LPMCL: Mira, eso que comentas estaría "bien" ahora... en estos tiempos, pero NO si echamos el reloj para atrás.
> Que yo recuerde, según la FED, en 1945 dijo que en Fort Knox habían 20.000 Toneladas de Oro, así que se han "esfumado" un buen número de ellas y creo que no se auditan desde el 1953, más o menos...
> ¿No será que la FED o el Gobierno de los EE.UU. o un "mix" de ambos, han metido "mano" al Oro custodiado? ¿Que muy probablemente NO existe la cantidad que "dicen" poseer?
> Si esto fuera así y se revelará, el USD se iría a la "tumba" y el Oro se dispararía... Quizás, aquí se encuentre la auténtica "razón" o cuanto menos una de ellas...
> Saludos.



Sabemos lo que pasó con las 20.000TO iniciales hasta las 8.000 actuales. Estando en un patrón oro, y siendo USA un país balanza comercial deficitario, el oro salía para pagar a sus trading partners: FR, ITA, DE, NL etc… las reservas de oro de éstos últimos crecieron correspondientemente, desde un estado de casi cero post-WWII. 

En estos tiempos es diferente como dices pero el matiz importante es la *posesión*. USA seguro que ha prestado y rehipotecado ese oro vía sus Bullion Banks y BIS. Lo que quiero decir es que ese oro nunca ha salido de Fort Knox, West Point. Emitieron y circulan papeles por ahí que “garantizan” al titular una parte de un oro que está en la FED (aunque el oro USA no es de la FED sino del USTreasury pero ese es otro tema). Todo el mundo acepta esos papeles ya que la contrapartida no es el Banco Popular sino la FED. Otra cosa es que puedan canjearlo por físico. La posesión es más importante que el precio, pero la gente no se entera. 

USA es especialista en confiscar, congelar etc… bienes, tiene un largo historial. Esta vez será igual, emitirán un nuevo recibo (papel) que reflejara la nueva situación derivada de una executive order sobre el oro. El perdedor es el middleman que tradea recibos (y estos bancos seran rescatados). El que retiene el fisico no tiene problema. 

En resumen, creo que el oro esta allí. ?Que tiene múltiples dueños? Sí, pero la posesión es lo que importa. Nunca ha salido de allí, solo recibos y certificados.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2018 at 08:46 ----------




Nefersen dijo:


> Sube por Siria, y bajará en cuanto el tema se tranquilice. Es buen momento para vender.



Puede que hayan otras dinamicas en juego esta vez.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Abr 2018)

Una curiosidad Zerohedge publica hoy esto:

El escritor financiero y experto en oro Bill Holter indica que China tiene muchas armas para librar una guerra comercial con los usanos:

1- China podría dejar de comprar bonos del Tesoro 
2- Podría vender bonos del Tesoro. 
3- Podría recortar el valor del Yuan
4- Podría suceder algo mucho más simple: "una entrega física fallida de metales preciosos"


Holter: "It's Pure Math - We're Headed For A Train Wreck" | Zero Hedge


Una pregunta para la que no encuentro respuesta: ¿Por qué China forma parte del juego de la manipulación y le interesa un precio bajo del oro/plata?


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2018)

LPMCL dijo:


> Sabemos lo que pasó con las 20.000TO iniciales hasta las 8.000 actuales. Estando en un patrón oro, y siendo USA un país balanza comercial deficitario, el oro salía para pagar a sus trading partners: FR, ITA, DE, NL etc… las reservas de oro de éstos últimos crecieron correspondientemente, desde un estado de casi cero post-WWII.
> 
> En estos tiempos es diferente como dices pero el matiz importante es la *posesión*. USA seguro que ha prestado y rehipotecado ese oro vía sus Bullion Banks y BIS. Lo que quiero decir es que ese oro nunca ha salido de Fort Knox, West Point. Emitieron y circulan papeles por ahí que “garantizan” al titular una parte de un oro que está en la FED (aunque el oro USA no es de la FED sino del USTreasury pero ese es otro tema). Todo el mundo acepta esos papeles ya que la contrapartida no es el Banco Popular sino la FED. Otra cosa es que puedan canjearlo por físico. La posesión es más importante que el precio, pero la gente no se entera.
> 
> ...



¿cuánto oro tiene en USA? Lo que quieran decir que tienen y 5 veces más también. Nadie lo va a verificar ni puede.

Sinceramente, dudo que la estafa global se les vaya de las manos.

La hidra nepotista capitalista es tan grande, que quedan resquicios para que la gente de bien pueda tratar de no girar en su bola de la muerte.


----------



## paraisofiscal (12 Abr 2018)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Una pregunta para la que no encuentro respuesta: ¿Por qué China forma parte del juego de la manipulación y le interesa un precio bajo del oro/plata?



Pues imagino que para poder seguir cambiando divisa por metales a bajo ratio.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# LPMCL: Ya te comenté que es una cuestión de "FE" y yo NO la tengo en relación a muchas cosas, especialmente sobre el Oro que los EE.UU. "dicen" tener...

Por cierto, ni los propios americanos saben dónde está buena parte del Oro que se gastó desde esas 20.000 Toneladas que declararon tener... Es más, presumo de conocer un "poco" la Historia y he dedicado buena parte de mi vida a estudiarla e investigarla por mi cuenta. Te lo digo porque desconocemos también la ENORME cantidad de Oro con la que se hicieron los americanos durante y tras la 2ª Guerra Mundial... y que NO existía en la "contabilidad" por razones obvias.

Y, ya de paso, te recuerdo que existió algo que se llamó Plan Marshall y que hizo que Europa fuera acreedora de los EE.UU. durante muchos, pero muchos años... Lo que, de alguna manera, debió facilitar que las reservas de Oro americanas aumentarán con el tiempo.

Y dejo este interesante artículo...

- The Myth Of European Democracy: A Shocking Revelation | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (13 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, ya de paso, te recuerdo que existió algo que se llamó Plan Marshall y que hizo que Europa fuera acreedora de los EE.UU. durante muchos, pero muchos años... Lo que, de alguna manera, debió facilitar que las reservas de Oro americanas aumentarán con el tiempo.
> Saludos.



España mismo!!.
El origen de las "reacuñaciones oficiales" de monedas de oro alfonsinas de 10, 20, 25 y 100 pesetas, que se hicieron en 1961 y 1962 de monedas, fue pagar las deudas del Plan Marshall.

Se usaron unas 15.000 onzas de oro para hacer unas 60.000 monedas de diferentes tamaños y pesos.

saludos.


----------



## fff (13 Abr 2018)

oinoko dijo:


> España mismo!!.
> El origen de las "reacuñaciones oficiales" de monedas de oro alfonsinas de 10, 20, 25 y 100 pesetas, que se hicieron en 1961 y 1962 de monedas, fue pagar las deudas del Plan Marshall.
> 
> Se usaron unas 15.000 onzas de oro para hacer unas 60.000 monedas de diferentes tamaños y pesos.
> ...



Pregunta curiosa... sabes si se hicieron en España?


----------



## conde84 (13 Abr 2018)

fff dijo:


> Pregunta curiosa... sabes si se hicieron en España?



Se hicieron en Madrid en la FNMT


----------



## Tichy (13 Abr 2018)

conde84 dijo:


> Se hicieron en Madrid en la FNMT



Y, según dicen, usando los cuños originales, modificando tan solo las estrellas.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Abr 2018)

oinoko dijo:


> España mismo!!.
> El origen de las "reacuñaciones oficiales" de monedas de oro alfonsinas de 10, 20, 25 y 100 pesetas, que se hicieron en 1961 y 1962 de monedas, fue pagar las deudas del Plan Marshall.
> 
> Se usaron unas 15.000 onzas de oro para hacer unas 60.000 monedas de diferentes tamaños y pesos.
> ...



Cuanto se aprende en este foro!

Por ejemplo hoy que España participó en el plan Marshall 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paraisofiscal (13 Abr 2018)

No me digas que nunca viste ni oiste hablar de la pelicula "Bienvenido Mr. Marshall"

Muy joven eres entonces...

Bienvenido, Mister Marshall - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Bienvenido Mr. Marshall "Americanos" - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2018)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Quiero creer que Kovaliov se refiere a que "participamos", NO a que nos "beneficiamos" del Plan Marshall...

Y es que PARTICIPAMOS de muchas maneras, aparte del Oro comentado por oinoko, como fue la importante e ingente mano de obra que aportamos para la reconstrucción de Europa y, en particular, de Alemania... ¡Que floja memoria histórica arrastramos en este país!

Comento esto porque si la Península Ibérica (SÍ, incluyo a Portugal) hubiera contado de facto con la ayuda del Plan Marshall, las cosas hubieran sido muy diferentes por estos lares y en casi todos los sentidos. Es más, probablemente, la Alemania actual estaría radicada en estas tierras...

Y, seguramente, en Grecia también las cosas hubieran sido "diferentes". Uno no quiere ser malpensado, pero a veces pienso en esa hipotética "agenda"...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2018)

Mojaos las bragas por una vez: ¿a qué nivel de precios veis el oro este mismo año?

empiezo con 1.550$/oz


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2018)

Hola, bertok: ¡Joder! yo NO uso "eso"... NO tengo claro el precio para este año, pero si hay que "mojarse", pues te daré el rango que manejo de aquí a fin de año: $1.502,30 - $1556,00...

Con esto dejo claro que soy ALCISTA en el Oro, pero veo mucho más interesante la Plata y sobre ésta última os dejo un vídeo que ha aportado un forero (Tomaspg) en mí Blog de Rankia. Se trata de una entrevista a David Morgan y donde explica muchas de las cosas que os he ido comentando...

- El desafío chino - Keiser Report en español (E1210) - YouTube

Lo de la Plata lo podéis ver desde el minuto 13 en adelante y, "curiosamente", se comenta en la primera parte sobre el PetroYuan. Bien, ahí se refrenda una vez más lo que adelanté hace mucho tiempo: el PetroYuan NO está respaldado por Oro. A ver si alguno se entera de una puñetera vez...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: ¡Joder! yo NO uso "eso"... NO tengo claro el precio para este año, pero si hay que "mojarse", pues te daré el rango que manejo de aquí a fin de año: $1.502,30 - $1556,00...
> 
> Con esto dejo claro que soy ALCISTA en el Oro, pero veo mucho más interesante la Plata y sobre ésta última os dejo un vídeo que ha aportado un forero (Tomaspg) en mí Blog de Rankia. Se trata de una entrevista a David Morgan y donde explica muchas de las cosas que os he ido comentando...
> 
> ...



Dime una minera de plata que merezca la pena ::


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2018)

Hola, bertok: Te doy tres y luego elige tú cuál te parece más adecuada a tu perfil inversor: Sierra Metals, SSR Mining y Pan American Silver.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paraisofiscal: Quiero creer que Kovaliov se refiere a que "participamos", NO a que nos "beneficiamos" del Plan Marshall...
> 
> Y es que PARTICIPAMOS de muchas maneras, aparte del Oro comentado por oinoko, como fue la importante e ingente mano de obra que aportamos para la reconstrucción de Europa y, en particular, de Alemania... ¡Que floja memoria histórica arrastramos en este país!
> 
> ...



Hablaba en modo irónico. Nunca recuerdo que en Internet no funciona

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> hola, bertok: Te doy tres y luego elige tú cuál te parece más adecuada a tu perfil inversor: Sierra metals, ssr mining y pan american silver.
> 
> Saludos.



ssrm .


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2018)

Hola, bertok: Las tres son BUENAS si la Plata tira para arriba y parece que están adelantando eso... Te habrás fijado en su aspecto técnico, ¿No?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2018 at 23:30 ----------

# Kovaliov: Mi comentario también era "irónico"... Era muy difícil que con más de 50 "tacos" no conocieras esa película...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (14 Abr 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Cuanto se aprende en este foro!
> 
> Por ejemplo hoy que España participó en el plan Marshall
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk




Ciertamente, técnicamente no era el plan Marshall,
por eso había que devolver la pasta.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ciertamente, cada vez somos más los que lo tenemos más "claro"... Los EE.UU. deberían pedirse "explicaciones" a sí mismos sobre lo ocurrido en el 11-S.

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...qguerra-contra-el-terrorismo-en-medio-oriente

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: Las tres son BUENAS si la Plata tira para arriba y parece que están adelantando eso... Te habrás fijado en su aspecto técnico, ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Claro ::::::


----------



## Kovaliov (14 Abr 2018)

¿Y esto que dice Max Keiser? 

Se trata de la plata y JPMorgan y Max Keiser. 

¿Será esto cierto? Es un punto.

A partir del minuto 5.30

Keiser Report en Español - Mismos timos, distintos envoltorios en Podcast de Paciencia a ras en mp3(19/03 a las 17:30:06) 26:06 24613189 - iVoox

Mejor en youtube

Mismos timos, distintos envoltorios - Keiser Report en Español (E1196) - YouTube


----------



## fff (14 Abr 2018)

Tichy dijo:


> Y, según dicen, usando los cuños originales, modificando tan solo las estrellas.



No estoy seguro... piensa que el doble cuello del 62 no es en el 97. No creo que fueran iguales, pero a lo mejor me equivoco.
He oido, y es un rumor, que se hicieron en Suiza y estos hicieron una tirada pequeña "61" en vista a valor numismático...

Nada confirmado...por eso pregunto


----------



## timi (14 Abr 2018)

saludos compañeros , no participo , pero os sigo siempre que puedo.
yo sigo cargando plata poquito a poquito , intuyo como vosotros que es un buen momento y no quiero dejar pasar el momento ,,, como siempre busco alternativas al ahorro que voy teniendo , pero nada me convence así que compro tranquilidad , siempre con dinero que no necesitare en mucho tiempo ,,, espero que nunca.

dejo esto

Vídeo: Defensa rusa revela dónde y cuándo se filmó el ataque en Duma - Sputnik Mundo

que ganas tienen de joder el mundo , nos quieren enfrentar con el pueblo ruso si o si.
los de arriba dirigiendo la partida de ajedrez , y nosotros somos las piezas ,,, es solo un juego para ellos.::

que asco de mundo ,, para cuando una civilización en Marte , que me largo:´(


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Kovaliov: Bueno, sobre lo comentado en el vídeo he escrito mucho, tanto en Burbuja como en Rankia, especialmente allí sobre los "movimientos" de JPMorgan... No sé lo que te sorprende, puesto que es sobradamente conocido que este Banco tiene la cantidad que refieren en el vídeo. Y esa es la que poseen para hacer frente a exigibles FÍSICOS, por tanto la tienen en FÍSICO, pero se sospecha con fundamento de que tienen mucha más y uno de los principales "perdigueros" de este asunto, Ted Butler, la sitúa en más de 700.000 millones de Onzas, una auténtica "barbaridad" se mire como se mire y que explica SUFICIENTEMENTE porqué el precio de la Plata sigue tan deprimido...

Respecto a lo comentado en el vídeo respecto al ratio Oro vs Plata, es sabido que cuando se llega a proporciones iguales o superiores a 1:80 es una COMPRA CLARÍSIMA en la Plata. Y también es cierto que cuando ambos MPs suben de forma sostenida y continuada, la Plata suele hacerlo a muchísima más velocidad por la volatilidad implícita que lleva asociada.

Como te decía, quizás soy el "metalero" español que más ha escrito sobre JPMorgan y su intervención en el mercado de la Plata y sigo investigando en los "orígenes" de todo este asunto y es cuando ese Banco se hizo con Bearn Stearn y se introdujo en los mercados de MPs, especialmente en la Plata. Aquí es donde se observa mucha "mierda" que "remover" y donde me parece percibir la "mano" del Gobierno estadounidense.

Y os dejo el COT publicado el pasado Viernes. Sigue siendo favorable para los MPs y en especial para la Plata...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - April 13, 2018

Quizás, lo que me "moleste" más en estos momentos es que existe excesivo consenso en que la Plata tiene que subir... NO me gustan las lecturas tan extremas.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Kovaliov: Bueno, sobre lo comentado en el vídeo he escrito mucho, tanto en Burbuja como en Rankia, especialmente allí sobre los "movimientos" de JPMorgan... No sé lo que te sorprende, puesto que es sobradamente conocido que este Banco tiene la cantidad que refieren en el vídeo. Y esa es la que poseen para hacer frente a exigibles FÍSICOS, por tanto la tienen en FÍSICO, pero se sospecha con fundamento de que tienen mucha más y uno de los principales "perdigueros" de este asunto, Ted Butler, la sitúa en más de 700.000 millones de Onzas, una auténtica "barbaridad" se mire como se mire y que explica SUFICIENTEMENTE porqué el precio de la Plata sigue tan deprimido...
> 
> ...



Cierto todo eso que escribes, pero subí el vídeo por lo que dice sobre el papel que max keiser se atribuye a sí mismo en el asunto.

Será eso cierto?

Tengo que decir que le atribuyo gran credibilidad al hombre este. No en vano es tan seguido. Aunque para mí patina bastante en el futuro que le atribuye a las criptos. Que no digo que no vayan a ser importantes y cumplir una función, pero aún no está claro como se desarrollarán, en mi opinión.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: NO, no creo que Max Keiser fuera "decisivo" en la subida de los últimos grandes máximos de la Plata y que se produjeron entre el 1 de Julio de 2010 y el 1 de Abril del 2011... Es más, es algo que hasta "Perico de los Palotes" percibía dada la Crisis que existía en esos momentos en la Eurozona y se especulaba sobre la viabilidad de la misma y de su moneda, el Euro.

Como Keiser, también hubo muchos analistas y gestores que recomendaron "refugio" en los MPs. Yo también lo hice por aquellos tiempos, pero es obvio que mi alcance es mucho menor y, por consiguiente, también la repercusión.

No cabe duda de que Keiser tiene muchos seguidores y, lógicamente, habrían quienes le hicieran caso y otros que no, a fin de cuentas yo lo sigo, pero de momento NO me ha convencido NADA de lo que dice sobre el BitCoin...

Kovaliov, ahora mismo estamos en una situación no "equivalente" a aquellos tiempos, pero SÍ que se observan "nubarrones" en el horizonte, así que no resulta "extraño" que muchos ya se estén posicionando en los MPs y NADIE podrá adjudicarse el "mérito" por las recomendaciones que se pudieran haber efectuado. Y es NORMAL porque todos sabemos que el Dinero es COBARDE por naturaleza... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Abr 2018)

Suben los MP's...la pena es que el dólar también sube...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2018)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Tampoco es para tanto... Desde los últimos mínimos del 26 de Marzo, el Índice del Dólar ha subido un mísero 1,02%...

A medio/largo plazo pienso que el USD tiene que caer bastante más, aunque la "salud" del Euro tampoco está para "tirar cohetes"... Ese escenario que "dibujo" se daría la vuelta en el caso de que entraramos en una etapa conflictiva a nivel geopolítico y parece que están en ello...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (15 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Tampoco es para tanto... Desde los últimos mínimos del 26 de Marzo, el Índice del Dólar ha subido un mísero 1,02%...
> 
> A medio/largo plazo pienso que el USD tiene que caer bastante más, aunque la "salud" del Euro tampoco está para "tirar cohetes"... Ese escenario que "dibujo" se daría la vuelta en el caso de que entraramos en una etapa conflictiva a nivel geopolítico y parece que están en ello...
> 
> Saludos.



Soy por muy probable que en Mayo se rompa el pacto con Irán y vuelvan las sanciones.

Oil price to the moon.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2018)

Hola, bertok: No sé si será en Mayo cuando se rompa el "Pacto" con Irán, pero que se romperá es algo SEGURO... puesto que los estadounidenses NUNCA tuvieron intención de cumplirlo. De todas formas, hay que estar muy, pero que MUY CIEGO para NO ver adónde quieren llegar los EE.UU. y están abriendo frentes por todos los lados posibles: China, Rusia, Siria, Irán...

Ya dije en su momento que nos adentrabamos en un trienio "movedizo" y parece que los "tempos" me van dando la razón...

SÍ, en esas "circunstancias", el Petróleo al igual que los MPs, pueden DISPARARSE, pero sabes bien a costa de qué... ¿No? Y si esto se "enreda" más allá de lo "soportable", pues los "billetitos" valdrán lo que valdrán... Lo digo por tu "afición" al Fiat.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Acabo de editar un comentario sobre ello en Rankia, pero como salió el tema por aquí, os diré que en Irán se han prohibido las ventas de monedas extranjeras en las oficinas de cambio...

Sólo se les permite comprar o vender monedas de Oro...

Y una de las razones es que la moneda iraní, el Rial, se ha devaluado un tercio de su valor solo en este año... Y es que los Sistemas fiduciarios se fundamentan en "aire"...

A las "malas" ya se ve qué es lo que sigue teniendo "VALOR"...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: No sé si será en Mayo cuando se rompa el "Pacto" con Irán, pero que se romperá es algo SEGURO... puesto que los estadounidenses NUNCA tuvieron intención de cumplirlo. De todas formas, hay que estar muy, pero que MUY CIEGO para NO ver adónde quieren llegar los EE.UU. y están abriendo frentes por todos los lados posibles: China, Rusia, Siria, Irán...
> 
> Ya dije en su momento que nos adentrabamos en un trienio "movedizo" y parece que los "tempos" me van dando la razón...
> 
> ...



Valdrá, valdrá el fiat.

Y el día que no sea así, intercambiaremos latunes ::::::


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2018)

Je,je,je... Cada "loco" con su tema.. Bueno, bueno... la Historia nos dice que los Sistemas fiduciarios caducan en el tiempo y lo único que no sabemos es si nosotros asistiremos al nuestro, aunque visto lo visto yo NO lo descartaría.

bertok, los "latunes" están bien, vamos que yo también "invierto" en ellos, pero SIEMPRE hace falta ALGO MÁS para conseguirlos... Aquí entraría el TRUEQUE y ese ALGO MÁS... Al final, "caerás" en ello y acabarás adquiriendo MPs FÍSICOS. Tiempo al tiempo...

Y si no fuera así, mucho mejor, ya que las cosas no habrían empeorado tanto...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Las ventas de oro en China caen el 5,44 % durante el primer trimestre Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (16 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Acabo de editar un comentario sobre ello en Rankia, pero como salió el tema por aquí, os diré que en Irán se han prohibido las ventas de monedas extranjeras en las oficinas de cambio...
> 
> Sólo se les permite comprar o vender monedas de Oro...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando,

Muy probablemente por tema de trabajo deba ir a Irán en fechas próximas. ¿Quieres decir que en los hoteles tampoco se puede cambiar € o $ por moneda local?

Si no se pueden usar tarjetas occidentales, ni se puede cambiar cash, no veo claro eso de llevar unas onzas de Au hasta allí.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2018)

Hola, kikepm: SÍ que vas a poder cambiar tus EUR o USD por Riales en el Hotel o en el Aeropuerto internacional. Lo único que te puede suceder es que el cambio te salga poco favorable, pero aún así cambias monedas "poderosas" contra una que está "contra las cuerdas"... Además, se está devaluando rápidamente.

En cualquier caso, podrías preguntar en la Embajada/Consulado de Irán. Entiendo que las medidas adoptadas son para la gente del país y, dado que faltan divisas, sería absurdo aplicarlas a los extranjeros que llegan al país y que pueden "aliviar" las arcas del Estado.

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (16 Abr 2018)

fff dijo:


> No estoy seguro... piensa que el doble cuello del 62 no es en el 97. No creo que fueran iguales, pero a lo mejor me equivoco.
> He oido, y es un rumor, que se hicieron en Suiza y estos hicieron una tirada pequeña "61" en vista a valor numismático...
> 
> Nada confirmado...por eso pregunto



Lo de que se hicieron a partir de los cuños originales recuerdo haberlo leído en algún libro de world coins, y por otra parte, recientemente estuve buscando referencias pues salía a subasta una de las pocas que se hicieron de 10 pesetas del 61, y encontré también lo mismo en la web de valoraciones de ngccoins:

Spain 10 Pesetas KM 677 Prices & Values | NGC

Donde indican:

"The above 2 coins dated (61) and (62) were restruck by the Spanish Mint from original dies in 1961 and 1962 and are considered official restrike issues"

de donde interpreto "original dies" como los cuños originales.

Tampoco estoy seguro de esto, pues la verdad es que es un caso raro, hasta donde yo sé insólito en las emisiones de España en pesetas. 

Me llama la atención lo que comentas de Suiza, así como lo que decía el otro forero de que se usaron como medio de pago de deuda, si bien esto último ya me extraña un poco pues no tiene mucho sentido hacer una emisión como la del 61, claramente orientada a la especulación numismática, para utilizarla en pagos "al peso".

Por cierto no conseguí la del 61, pero tampoco fue muy alto el remate, menos de 400€.


----------



## fff (17 Abr 2018)

Una cosa es que la especulación la hicieran los encargados de acuñar las monedas, no los mismos de efectuar los pagos. 
A mi me dicen 'acuña estas monedas', y yo hago una pequeña variación 'que no te parece mal' y me quedo algunas como parte del pago... por ejemplo.

Las 100 pesetas del 97 y del 62 son muy parecidas pero no iguales, y las del 62 tienen 'doble cuello'. No se que cuños serían, pero el resultado es ligeramente diferente. Y aunque es bien conocido ésto para diferenciarlas, no he encontrado mucha bibliografía donde esté bien explicado.
Tambien es verdad que si vas al WC, verás que hay una tirada del 97 tremenda, y muy poca del 62... pero se debieron fundir muchas del 97, y como es una pieza muy demandada siempre sale muy cara si la quieres bonita.
Ya lo preguntaré...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Pasados unos días del ataque de los EE.UU. y sus aliados "perrunos", empiezan a leerse bastantes críticas en distintos medios estadounidenses, especialmente en los alternativos y que a diferencia de aquí son bastante seguidos por aquellas latitudes.

Bien, parece ser que el ataque a Siria ha sido más para "provocar" a Rusia que a otro motivo "REAL". A fin de cuentas, en Duma opera el grupo Jaish-al-Islam y que es próximo a Al Qaeda...

Luego, el contribuyente americano deberá preguntarse el porqué de un ataque a NADA y que le ha costado un cuarto de Billón de Dólares en explosivos...

Os dejo unas interesantes fotos que hablan de la manipulación producida allí...

Investigative News Reports | Blackstone Intelligence Network

Y también os dejo el enlace a una información donde Erdogan, el Presidente de Turquía, hace unas declaraciones sugiriendo que los préstamos del FMI deberían pagarse en Oro, NO en Dólares...

IMF loans should be paid in gold, not dollars - Erdo

En fin, que cada vez son más los que cuestionan la hegemonía del Dólar, así que se entiende PERFECTAMENTE la posición belicista que están tomando desde Washington... ¡Menudos GHDLGP!

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (17 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Luego, el contribuyente americano deberá preguntarse el porqué de un ataque a NADA y que le ha costado un cuarto de Billón de Dólares en explosivos...



Yo pensé lo mismo: Deben costar mucho más los misiles empleados que el estropicio generado por ellos.

No obstante, supongo que lo de "billón de dolares" debe ser billones americanos, es decir a 2,5 millones por misil. total 250 millones.

Si fueran billones europeos serían 2500 millones por misil , lo cual me parece exagerado.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2018)

Hola, oinoko: SÍ, son Billones en USD... Ahora suma a esto el combustible empleado para el desplazamiento de las embarcaciones, aviación, dietas y demás "componendas" que puedan haber existido. No es NADA "extraño" que la deuda estadounidense NO pare de crecer... Y más con "estipendios" tan inútiles como el que comentamos.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (17 Abr 2018)

Hola chicos y hola Fernando, disculpen la intromisión en sus interesantes conversaciones pero tengo la pregunta de un ignorante al respecto del petrodolar; quisiera conocer qué porcentaje se embolsa EEUU con el cambio de moneda.

Gracias, un saludo


----------



## oinoko (18 Abr 2018)

atom ant dijo:


> Hola chicos y hola Fernando, disculpen la intromisión en sus interesantes conversaciones pero tengo la pregunta de un ignorante al respecto del petrodolar; quisiera conocer qué porcentaje se embolsa EEUU con el cambio de moneda.
> 
> Gracias, un saludo



No es que se embolse nada, no va por ahí.
El tema es que si el petroleo se comercia en dolares, eso obliga a muchos agentes de todos los paises del mundo: Estados, bancos y agentes que operen petroleo a tener siempre una importante reserva de dolares en sus cuentas.

Eso permite a la FED imprimir billetes gratis hasta que se acabe el algodon de los campos de Louisiana.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (18 Abr 2018)

Gracias Oinoko, se me ocurren varias preguntas estúpidas más pero lo dejo para otro día jejej, pretendía cuantificarlo
Ciertamente EEUU da la sensación del final de un imperio ante la vital y creciente China, las obras e infraestructuras que está acometiendo son colosales. y en fin
Tengan un estupendo miércoles


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2018)

Hola, atom ant: oinoko te lo ha explicado muy bien de forma resumida. En cualquier caso, te lo voy a ampliar un poco más, puesto que a veces es bueno conocer los orígenes de muchas cosas para entender las situaciones actuales.

Fíjate que si nos remontamos en la Historia, uno de los primeros líderes mundiales en cuestionarse el Dólar como moneda de reserva mundial fue Valéry Giscard d' Estaign, allá por la década de los 60 y es famoso el discurso de Charles de Gaulle, en Febrero de 1965, donde arremetía contra el Dólar... Por cierto, muy pocos años después los estadounidenses ayudarían a formarle un buen "pollo" y se lo "cargaron" de la política activa.

Hay un punto clave que llevaría a la Administración Nixon a poner fin a la convertibilidad del Dólar por Oro Físico, el 15 de Agosto de 1971, y éste eran los grandes gastos que ocasionaba a los EE.UU. la Guerra de Vietnam y, obviamente, la continuada salida de Oro de sus reservas oficiales. Ya entonces la desmesurada impresión de Dólares impedía su respaldo por el metal precioso.

Es a partir de ahí, cuando el Dólar se convirtió en una moneda Fiat cualquiera y comenzó una fuerte devaluación que aún está vigente.

Bien, la OPEP seguía vendiendo su Petróleo por Dólares estadounidenses, pero pronto de dio cuenta de que perdía dinero y comenzó a considerar el uso de otras monedas e incluso del Oro.

Así que los americanos de la mano de Henry Kissinger, allá por 1973, empezaron a diseñar la estrategia que daría lugar al nacimiento del "Petrodólar"... Se creó de la NADA o más bien desde las "bambalinas" (Arabia Saudita) un nuevo sistema que convertía el Dólar en una moneda respaldada por Petróleo.

En 1975, todos los miembros de la OPEP acordaron vender su Petróleo sólo en Dólares estadounidenses. Y la alta demanda de esa moneda hizo el resto... De ahí se pasaría a invertir los excedentes de Dólares a Bonos del Tesoro americano.

Y si lo miras bien, atom ant, fue un movimiento muy brillante por parte de los "cerebros" americanos de la época, puesto que el Sistema del Petrodólar se extendería más allá del Petróleo: la mayor parte del comercio internacional se realiza en Dólares estadounidenses...

Todo esto nos lleva a un "círculo" que está prácticamente cerrado: el Dólar que es una moneda que, detrás de su aparente "fortaleza", está sustentada en "aire" y su Deuda que en caso de impago provocaría un CATACLISMO económico-financiero de incalculables consecuencias. Por eso mismo, casi todos bajan las orejas ante el Imperio intentando prolongar en el tiempo lo que no deja de ser una auténtica IMPOSTURA...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (18 Abr 2018)

Gracias Fernando, muy amable, tu explicación me ha aclarado una idea importante sobre el peso del USD

Un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2018)

Hola, atom ant: el "peso" del USD es enorme en el Sistema económico-financiero mundial y con ello no estoy descubriendo el "aceite"...

A lo largo de la Historia moderna ha habido varios intentos para tumbar parcial o totalmente la hegemonía del Dólar estadounidense, pero puedes indagar sobre lo qué les sucedió a quiénes lo intentaron...

Ahora es una potencia (China), apoyada por otra (Rusia), más otros países con potenciales recursos (Venezuela, Irán...) quienes planean ALGO para oponerse al Imperio y sus "aliados"... ¿Lo conseguirán? Creo que NO, puesto que los EE.UU. NO claudicarán por las "buenas", así que el futuro se presenta MUY COMPLICADO...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (18 Abr 2018)

Repasemos que les ha pasado a los que han intentado vender el petroleo en otra moneda distinta al Dollar:

Irak (Saddam Hussein) lo hizo durante un año antes de que "Bush Junior" se inventara lo de las armas de destrucción masiva, invadieron Irak, hicieron un simulacro de juicio y lo ahorcaron.

Hugo Chavez anunció un plan para hacerlo y le montaron un golpe de estado en el que Hugo Chavez estuvo 3 días en paradero desconocido. Cuando reapareció se le había olvidado la idea. Que amnesia más curiosa!.

Libia (Gadaffi) lo hizo durante un año y medio y "Premio Nobel Obama" y la Clinton le montaron una "Primavera Arabe", que es lo mismo que un golpe de estado pero se vende mejor en el telediario, y lo lincharon en medio de la calle.

Ahora Iran lo está haciendo desde hace un año (Los hay que no aprenden...), a ver cuanto tardan en inventarse que están fabricando armas atómicas o cualquier otra excusa para fundirselos, montarles un bloqueo comercial, montarles un "Verano Sarraceno", o dejar que Arabia Saudí o Israel se los fundan. 

China está comprando a Rusia petroleo directamente pagando con Yuanes y/o Rublos. Con estos no habrá huevos de invadirlos pero ya han empezado con una "Guerra comercial". A ver como acaba.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (18 Abr 2018)

Subidita en la plata a máximos de 2 meses y medio.
el oro prácticamente plano.

La mayoría de las veces estos casos acaban volviendo la plata a su valor inicial.
por otro lado las posiciones del COT son alcistas.

Si parpadean se lo van a perder....


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2018)

Fernando, creo que el tema del dólar es mucho más complejo. He leído por ahí que cualquier transferencia internacional se hace a través de una red y un cifrado que pasa la moneda local a dólar e inmediatamente a la moneda de destino, no es una comunicación directa entre ambos bancos y está controlada por USA, en esos cambios se pierde una pequeña cantidad de dinero.
Creo que se han diseñado otras redes paralelas para saltarse esta pero que aún no están en funcionamiento


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2018)

Hola, FranMen: No veo porqué si es que te refieres al Código SWIFT y cuyo promotor principal son los Estados Unidos. Existen sistemas "alternativos" como es el IBAN en la Unión Europea o el CIPS en China. Creo que Rusia también tiene el suyo, aunque prácticamente sin importancia real si lo comparamos con los anteriores. Por eso mismo, me parece que están trabajando en otra "alternativa" y, sobre todo, después de las sanciones a los que está sometida.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2018)

Petróleo a 73$ y materias primas al alza, entre ellas el cobre.

Esto va a terminar en burbujón como siempre ha sido.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2018)

Hola, bertok: El hombre es el único animal que tropieza la LECHE de veces con la misma piedra... Y aunque ahora las Bolsas y la mayor parte de los "activos" están de "Fiesta", lo más probable es que a partir del próximo mes de Mayo comience la "marcha atrás"... Bueno, ya se irá viendo...

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: El hombre es el único animal que tropieza la LECHE de veces con la misma piedra... Y aunque ahora las Bolsas y la mayor parte de los "activos" están de "Fiesta", lo más probable es que a partir del próximo mes de Mayo comience la "marcha atrás"... Bueno, ya se irá viendo...
> 
> Saludos.



Pienso lo mismo pero el oro negro está condenado a subir.

Está escrito en la sangre de la bestia capitalista. Siempre es así.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2018)

Hola, bertok: NO existe la "recuperación" mundial que se está "vendiendo" por todos los lados... Lo único que ha cambiado es que unos POCOS son cada vez más ricos y unos MUCHOS son cada vez más pobres...

El Petróleo está "condenado" a subir sólo en el caso de un agravamiento de la situación geopolítica mundial y que es algo muy factible en cualquier plazo temporal, máxime con el SUBNORMAL que ocupa la Casa Blanca, sino ya estaría cayendo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2018)

Hola, bertok: Hacia tiempo que no me miraba el gráfico del Crudo y me he "actualizado" un poco. Bueno, por AT parece que está en subida libre y el WTI podría irse hasta los $78,18 e incluso un poco más arriba... Ahora bien, un "pequeño" matiz: después de mirar las "pautas" que sigo, he de decirte que en el mes de Abril (y también en Junio) es NORMAL que los precios de los hidrocarburos suban.

Por otro lado, me he fijado que Abril también suele ser un mes "malo" para el Dólar. Observo que su debilidad es particularmente pronunciada frente al Euro y a las monedas dependientes de las Materias Primas.

En los últimos cinco años, el USD ha caído en Abril frente al Euro...

Y el USD lo sigue teniendo complicado en el segundo trimestre del año con la posible renegociación del Tratado de Libre Comercio de América del Norte (TLCAN). Luego, todavía tenemos sin "resolver", más bien al contrario, el conflicto en que están sumidas las relaciones comerciales entre los EE.UU. y China.

Aprovecho para dejaros un interesante artículo...

http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...omo-respuesta-al-conflicto-comercial-con-eeuu

Y mucho ¡Ojo! a la evolución del par EUR/CHF y ya indiqué hace pocas fechas que se podría testear la zona de los 1,20 y en ello está...

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (19 Abr 2018)

Me parece interesante. ienso:



Zhukov dijo:


> http://antimaydan.info/2018/04/ssudnyj_den_kak_rossiya_izbavlyaetsya_ot_gosobligacij_ssha.html
> 
> Resumen: *Rusia se deshace de la deuda americana y compra oro*



A menudo paso por este interesante hilo metalero mítico. 

Saludos
:


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: Hacia tiempo que no me miraba el gráfico del Crudo y me he "actualizado" un poco. Bueno, por AT parece que está en subida libre y el WTI podría irse hasta los $78,18 e incluso un poco más arriba... Ahora bien, un "pequeño" matiz: después de mirar las "pautas" que sigo, he de decirte que en el mes de Abril (y también en Junio) es NORMAL que los precios de los hidrocarburos suban.
> 
> Por otro lado, me he fijado que Abril también suele ser un mes "malo" para el Dólar. Observo que su debilidad es particularmente pronunciada frente al Euro y a las monedas dependientes de las Materias Primas.
> 
> ...



Claro que es normal por estacionalidad, de la misma forma que estacionalmente tocaba recortar en marzo.

Nunca he ganado tanto dinero tan fácil en 20 años.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# pamarvilla: Gracias por el aporte y máxime cuando se trata de una noticia en "origen"... En cualquier caso, me da la sensación de que Rusia está buscando alternativas "forzadas" a una buena parte de las reservas de "riqueza" que posee, si se me permite el uso de esta expresión, más que nada para entendernos. Me explico: la Deuda china NO es confiable y la Deuda japonesa es poco rentable y exige, además, de una buena dosis de "FE"...

Está claro que ni Rusia, ni China ni la mayor parte de los tenedores de la Deuda estadounidense pueden venderla masivamente, NO sólo por la pérdidas que pudiera ocasionar su depreciación, sino más bien por el Caos financiero que ello provocaría y precipitaría lo que todos sabemos: la Deuda mundial en buena parte tiene valor cercano a casi 0, al igual que las monedas que la sustentan...

Eso explica porqué Rusia, DESDE QUE PUTIN LLEGÓ AL PODER, no para de comprar Oro y también otros MPs... Está claro que Putin podrá gustar o no y, por otro lado, tenemos que tener en cuenta que gobierna en un "contexto" cultural diferente al de Occidente... Sin embargo, Putin es probablemente el político más capacitado e inteligente de los tiempos modernos, sino ya hace tiempo que el mundo estaría inmerso en un conflicto bélico de alcance mundial. Perooooo... me parece que Putin está haciendo los "deberes" y preparándose para lo que con el tiempo puede ser una REALIDAD. No obstante, esperemos que NO lleguemos a ese escenario... por el bien de TODOS.

SÍ, pamarvilla, me consta que sigues este hilo y también el Blog que tengo en Rankia. Y seguiré manteniendo ambos "formatos" mientras tenga tiempo y ganas para hacerlo. Desde aquí te doy las Gracias y que hago extensibles a los numerosos seguidores que tiene este hilo y mí Blog.

# bertok: Hay unas "pautas" estacionales y de OTRO TIPO que suelen cumplirse... Me alegro de que hayas ganado dinero "fácilmente" y me imagino que este hilo te habrá abierto otros "horizontes" en tu mundo "inversor" o, más bien, cómo "sustraer" dinero al Sistema y que es lo más LEGÍTIMO que se puede hacer en estos momentos.

De todas formas, bertok, tampoco te "confíes"... Conozco muy bien los mercados de Materias Primas y sé lo que pueden hacer cuando se giran violentamente. Ahora mismo, te diría que estamos en una fase de "acaparamiento" en las Materias Primas y en PREVISIÓN DE ALGO QUE DESCONOCEMOS. Una de las mejores pruebas la tenemos en la última evolución de las Materias Primas y donde sobresale el Paladio... Te puedes preguntar el porqué de ello y os enlazo un artículo que da "pistas" sobre ello...

Por cierto, como bien se indica en el artículo, y que es algo que HACE MUCHO TIEMPO que vengo SUBRAYANDO: la Plata es posiblemente el activo más barato que existe hoy en día en un mundo de activos "burbujeados"...

- Palladium Bullion Surges 17% In 9 Days On Russian Supply Concerns | Silver Phoenix

¡Ah! y el par EUR/CHF ya ha tocado los 1,20 "pronosticados"... En mi caso, posible momento para incrementar mi posición en el CHF. Quizás, sea conveniente esperar la reacción del Banco Nacional de Suiza... Me resulta "extraño" que no esté actuando con contundencia ante esta situación.

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (20 Abr 2018)

La BNS (Banque Nationale de Suisse) está encantada con que el franco se deprecie frente al euro.

De hecho, ahora está justo donde ellos quieren, en el 1,20, que es donde estaba en la etapa de cambio fijo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2018)

Hola, el juli: Pues, yo diría que hoy el Banco Nacional de Suiza debe estar interviniendo en los mercados de divisas... De hecho, veremos qué hace el BNS si el par EUR/CHF llega a los 1,24... A Suiza le interesa en el par EUR/CHF una "estabilidad" que oscile entre 1,15 y 1,20... NO más allá, en principio...

Es sabido que el BNS trabaja para mantener el CHF débil, pero va a tener "problemas" en un futuro cercano para poder conseguirlo y, básicamente, dos: aumento de la volatilidad en los mercados y la búsqueda de activos refugio y el CHF lo ES... Por otro lado, la capacidad de maniobra que tiene el BNS en los mercados de divisas es muy limitada...

Y luego a futuro habrá que fijarse en qué decisión toma Suiza ANTES de que el BCE cambie su política monetaria...

Saludos.


----------



## el juli (20 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... Por otro lado, la capacidad de maniobra que tiene el BNS en los mercados de divisas es muy limitada...
> 
> .



Efectivamente, sobre todo porque ya tiene dicha capacidad bastante agotada, después de comprar infinitos euros cuando estaba el tipo de cambio fijo.

Debe de ser curioso ver su balance


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2018)

Hola, el juli: Pues, NO te pienses... Tiene en su balance la LECHE de Divisas y en el pasado año contaba con unos 700.000 millones de Dólares estadounidenses... que NO sólo tiene Euros.

Hay un hecho que es bastante desconocido y es que el BNS cotiza en Bolsa, pero sin apenas liquidez... Y sus títulos llevan una fortísima subida...

Y ¡Ojo! a su PER: 0,02...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: "ALGO" que merece ser conocido...

- 23 Years Later: The Oklahoma City Bombing Story You Were Never Told About | Zero Hedge

Y os adelanto otra "bomba": Turquía va a repatriar todo el Oro que tiene en los Estados Unidos...

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (21 Abr 2018)

Muy llamativo lo del atentado de Oklahoma y sus presuntas implicaciones. Una pieza más del puzzle de los oscuros intereses del establishment, el Estado Profundo. 

Lo de Turquía no deja de ser llamativo. Su calculada ambigüedad política y geoestrategica, su papel en los en el choque de trenes de intereses comerciales y energéticos del mundo "libre", unipolar, vs el multipolar cada vez más viable.

Os dejo un artículo interesante pero cuestionable, y que habla del fracaso desde su nacimiento a bombo y platillo del llamado "petroyuan"

_*No está “garantizado por oro”*. Las reservas totales de oro de China son una fracción de su masa monetaria (menos del 0,007%) y si el yuan se desploma, el naciente “petroyuan” se va con él. El unicornio de que el yuan está garantizado por las reservas de oro es solo comparable al terraplanismo_

China: ¿Petroyuan? Mal comienzo para una quimera

Saludos 
:


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2018)

Hola, pamarvilla: Gracias por el aporte, perooooo ¿cuántas veces dije en este hilo, al igual que en Rankia, que el PetroYuan NO iba a estar respaldado por Oro? Y habían muchas razones para su inviabilidad, no sólo las que se apuntan en el artículo enlazado. Lo que me "extraña" -Je,je,je...- es que esa quimera se "vendiera" como si tal cosa por todo el mundo...

Sin embargo, el PetroYuan no deja de ser un paso más hacia lo que tienen pensado los que buscan un mundo "multipolar". La "lógica" dice que el PetroYuan puede hacer daño al Petrodólar... NO, de forma inmediata, pero con el tiempo va a sustraer Dólares en el campo energético y también de las Materias Primas...

Eso no quita para que el Yuan valga aún menos que el Dólar... siendo ambos ¡BASURA!

Y espero, pamarvilla, que sigas aportando al hilo.

Saludos.

Edito: Recomiendo leer mi post nº 28 de este hilo y que está fechado el pasado 9 de Noviembre del 2017... Va a propósito del comentario que acabo de realizar.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (22 Abr 2018)

Buenos días,

Sólo agradecer a todos los que mantienen vivo este hilo, yo no lo hago (y pido disculpas por ello) principalmente porque para el nivel que tengo considero que tengo más bien poco que aportar.

También está el tema de este impasse que resulta muy agotador, a veces cuesta mucho tomar decisiones debido a lo que se ve venir pero no llega...

Y por último y no menos importante,debido al tema de ciberseguridad, cuesta mucho acceder a este sitio desde donde podría hacerlo más habitualmente; sólo me queda hacerlo desde el móvil pero no es nada fácil leer y menos escribir. Así que los sigo "desde las sombras".

Y bueno, el tema por el cual estoy escribiendo y que hace que lo haga desde el móvil -con todo lo que me cuesta- es que ayer sábado recibí este mensaje de texto:

"ING:Tus cuentas y tarjetas estan bloqueadas ya que debemos verificar tu situacion laboral. Consulta la documentacion necesaria en el email que te hemos enviado"

Miré mi correo y no había recibido ningún email (aún no lo recibo), estaba casi seguro de que era alguna especie de estafa, así que llamé al ING para avisarlo.

Cuál fué mi sorpresa que no sólo resultó que el mensaje era enviado por ING, sino que tenía que enviar una nómina a una dirección de email lo más pronto posible sino, mis cuentas y tarjetas se bloquearian (aún no lo estaban pero el lunes lo estarían).

Yo estaba bastante mosqueado y la persona que me atendió me dijo que era por tema de Hacienda y blanqueo de capitales que el Gobierno de España exigía a las entidades bancarias a contrastar datos (sabía lo del DNI pero esto me supera). En fin, envié la dichosa nómina al email que me indicaron y aún no tengo respuesta.

Bueno, por si o por no, la conclusión que saco de todo esto es que cada vez es más evidente que a golpe de click y en unos pocos segundos te pueden dejar literalmente en la calle y me viene a la mente eso de "Deudor, Acreedor y Poseedor" 

El dinero electrónico -por razones ajenas a mí- puede desaparecer en instantes, sin embargo; las anotaciones electrónicas que indiquen que yo tengo una deuda estoy seguro que jamás desaparecerán. 

El dinero en efectivo valdrá lo que diga el emisor, que aunque es mucho más seguro que una anotación electrónica, un buen día te pueden decir que ya no vale lo que dice el papel, te lo cambian por otro color o simplemente dejas que la inflación siga su curso.

Admito que últimamente he estado muy perezoso con el tema de cargar MP's (aparte que el dinero no crece en los arboles y cada vez cuesta más reservar algún excedente para tal fin), pero esto que me ha sucedido ha hecho saltar todas mis alarmas y estoy muy muy intranquilo por el poder que tiene sobre mí el sistema. 

Además el dichoso impasse ha ocasionado que baje la guardia, en fin, lo miraré como un toque de atención para retomar las tiendas.

Pido disculpas por no poder agradecer las aportaciones que amablemente ponen por aquí, pero con el móvil me es muy difícil (aparte de que no lo sé).

Saludos


----------



## timi (22 Abr 2018)

Saludos refinanciado , no pidas disculpas por no aportar que sino yo también tengo que pedirlas :X
Tuve hace poco una experiencia similar a la tuya con la Caixa , no tan fuerte , pero por el estilo
me mandan una carta , amenazándome de que si no paso por la oficina a responder unos test , me tendrán que bloquear cuenta y tarjetas ,,, me asesoro , y me confirman que tengo que obedecer ::
Me presento con mi mujer ( las cuentas están a nombre de los 2 ) en la oficina y pido que que es eso tan importante que si no resuelvo me bloquean las cuentas. El tipo de la oficina , me dice que son puros formalismos , preguntas sobre blanqueo de capitales l ,,, chorradas de preguntas tipo ,,, puede usted demostrar todos los ingresos en la cuenta y tal,,,
Nunca he ingresado en la cuenta dinero que no sea de la nomina así que ya me dirás a que venían las preguntas ,,, el caso es que monte un pollo en la oficina , incluso mi mujer estuvo a punto de decir que no me conocía de nada:XX::XX:,,,, conclusión? ,, la misma que tu , el dinero en el banco son solo bits , que se pueden borrar , perder o ilegalizar , las onzas que se poseen no. 
Cada vez confío menos en el sistema y solo me dejan el camino de los mp's

Una pregunta que me hago desde hace tiempo , es que de momento solo piden por el dinero que entra ,,, cuando empiecen a pedir por el dinero que sale me acojonare de verdad y lo meto todo en mp's.


----------



## Orooo (22 Abr 2018)

timi dijo:


> Saludos refinanciado , no pidas disculpas por no aportar que sino yo también tengo que pedirlas :X
> Tuve hace poco una experiencia similar a la tuya con la Caixa , no tan fuerte , pero por el estilo
> me mandan una carta , amenazándome de que si no paso por la oficina a responder unos test , me tendrán que bloquear cuenta y tarjetas ,,, me asesoro , y me confirman que tengo que obedecer ::
> Me presento con mi mujer ( las cuentas están a nombre de los 2 ) en la oficina y pido que que es eso tan importante que si no resuelvo me bloquean las cuentas. El tipo de la oficina , me dice que son puros formalismos , preguntas sobre blanqueo de capitales l ,,, chorradas de preguntas tipo ,,, puede usted demostrar todos los ingresos en la cuenta y tal,,,
> ...




Pues me estais acojonando.

Quereis decir que si yo voy ingresando un dinero en mi cuenta todos los meses, por ejemplo 300-500 euros al mes, y que no vienen de mi nomina, me pueden bloquear la cuenta si no demuestro de donde viene ese dinero?


----------



## Tigretón2015 (22 Abr 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Pues me estais acojonando.
> 
> Quereis decir que si yo voy ingresando un dinero en mi cuenta todos los meses, por ejemplo 300-500 euros al mes, y que no vienen de mi nomina, me pueden bloquear la cuenta si no demuestro de donde viene ese dinero?



Hombre, es un poco sospechoso, huele a actividad en negro cantidubi, jejeje


----------



## Orooo (22 Abr 2018)

Tigretón2015 dijo:


> Hombre, es un poco sospechoso, huele a actividad en negro cantidubi, jejeje




Pero se supone que para ingresos menores de 1000 euros no hay problema. O eso pensaba...

Que si, que 1000 euros al mes ingresados cantan, pero 300-500??


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2018)

Hola, Orooo: Olvídate de los "rumores"... Unos "ingresos" que totalicen un monto importante anual -y para Hacienda pueden ser "cuatro duros"...- hacen que pases a ser un potencial "sospechoso" y que es lo que te comentaba el conforero Tigretón2015.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (22 Abr 2018)

Pues parece que la cosa se pone seria.
En el foro han abierto otro hilo por lo mismo.


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/1021474-banco-pide-vida-laboral.html

Eso solo pasa en este pais o en toda europa?


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2018)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Refinanciado: Hola, amigo. Es una pena que no puedas escribir como antes, pero bueno ya encontrarás con el tiempo algún hueco. Sobre lo que comentas:

- Prefiero ahora mismo que el "impasse" siga durando... porque lo venidero NO parece que vaya a ser mucho mejor que lo que hoy estamos viviendo.

- Al Sistema sólo le interesan los POSEEDORES a quienes puedan "esquilmar". A los Deudores/Acreedores ya los tienen pillados por los "huevos", así que éstos NO "preocupan"... Van a seguir siendo "aportadores" SÍ o SÍ.

- En estos momentos, donde NO existen apenas "alternativas", el "excedente" monetario del que se pueda prescindir es mejor irlo colocando en MPs, al menos en mi modesta opinión. SIEMPRE he sido partidario de ir promediando en el tiempo, es decir compras pequeñas sostenidas... Y tampoco hay que olvidarse de dedicar dinero a aquellos pequeños o grandes "caprichos" que podamos permitirnos, que NO todo va a ser Ahorro/Inversión.

- Desde el móvil creo que no se pueden dar los "Thanks".

# timi: A principios de año tuvimos problemas similares a los que nos comentas en la Comunidad de Propietarios de las viviendas y de la del Parking. Nos bloquearon las cuentas de las mismas por la misma puta Ley de "Blanqueo"... Encima de "recochineo": ¿"Blanqueo" en una Comunidad de Propietarios? Y, desde luego, esa forma de proceder es pasarse por los Cojones el derecho a la propiedad personal y lo que uno tenga depositado en una cuenta corriente lo ES...

- En muchas ocasiones he pensado en que llegará un momento en que puedan preguntarnos qué hemos hecho con el dinero que hayamos sacado de las cuentas corrientes... Me "cuadra" con algo de lo que ya no se habla: la lucha contra el efectivo... Mira, que nos dieron la "vara" con ello...

En fin, que cada cual vaya adaptando su situación personal a las "intenciones" que podamos percibir del Sistema. En el caso particular de nuestro país, está claro que Hacienda lleva un tiempo con una considerable capacidad depredadora: el Estado está "canino"...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (22 Abr 2018)

No sé cuánto hace pero Hacienda exigió que todas las cuentas tuvieran los datos correctos y fotocopias de los DNIs en la oficina


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2018)

Hola, FranMen: Es como dices, pero otra vez han vuelto a la "carga"... Porque en nuestras Comunidades se cambia el Presidente cada año y NUNCA hasta ahora nos habían bloqueado las cuentas... Ambas se encuentran en el mismo Banco y no es ninguno de los citados, pero de los más "grandes" del país.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (22 Abr 2018)

#timi, a eso voy, dándole vueltas al tema, he realizado no pocas transferencias para compra de MP's (pues de donde más, que sólo recibo dinero de mi trabajo), soy muy malpensado pero sé de infinidad de personas que tienen sus rollos en negro e ingresan perfectamente parte de él y no he sabido de problemas, así que quizás el tema será en donde lo gastas.

Además estamos hablando de mi nómina, si me apuras puedo entender lo del DNI, pero en la nómina hay muchos datos sensibles (no sólo lo que gano), no estoy pidiendo ningún préstamo ni haciendo ninguna domiciliación. Encima vete a saber por cuantas manos y personas verán mi nómina ahora que la he enviado por email.

Otro detalle y que no debemos pasar por alto es que eso de bloquear cuentas es muy fuerte, las personas que tienen la cuenta y/o la nómina embargada antes de que suceda tiene que haber un juicio y el propio gobierno envía una carta al propio banco y/o empresa para que le quite parte (ojo, y hay un mínimo inembargable) directamente a la persona.

Pero para que eso suceda ya ha pasado mucho tiempo y sobretodo al afectado se le ha avisado varias veces de que tiene que pagar su deuda.

Lo que me ha pasado a mí fué con un mensaje de texto un sábado por la tarde (día no laborable) y ya con una resolución de que las cuentas y tarjetas estaban bloqueadas, es decir; no hubo un tiempo razonable para que diera la información; aceptando la del pulpo, tuvieron que haberme intentado avisar por varios medios (correo certificado, postal, llamada telefónica, email, incluso mensajes en el acceso de la propia cuenta, etc.) diciéndome que en un plazo de 30 días tenía que llevar la información.

Incluso los que tienen denuncias si no reciben la notificación, el trámite se detiene hasta que un juez diga que no es localizable para que pueda continuar. Vamos, que se nos está tratando peor que a un delincuente. Yo al menos suelo tener algo de efectivo para urgencias, pero sé de muchos que se sienten muy "modelnos" y no utilizan efectivo, vamos que nos dejan en la calle.

#Fernando, hola amigo, es el ordenador que mis hijos tienen secuestrado, seguramente acabaré comprando otro, pensé que con el móvil me las apañaría pero para escribir va muy mal. Sé que el impasse mientras más dure mejor, pero a veces me da la sensación que el "fin del mundo" nunca llegará y me da por coger la pandereta y ponerme a bailar (que me quiten lo bailao) así que descuido los temas de supervivencia.

Ahora retomaré otra vez el tema

Saludos


----------



## oinoko (23 Abr 2018)

Esta ley de "Blanqueo de capitales" es bastante ambigua en la información que debe ó puede pedir el banco al cliente y cada banco lo interpreta a su manera: Hay bancos que han decidido no tocar los cojones mas de lo imprescindible (de momento) y otros que no solo los tocan sino que sacan fotos y toman medidas. 

De los del segundo grupo unos será por curarse en salud ante Hacienda y otros por aprovechar que la ley lo permite, para tener una base de datos con información de los clientes lo más completa posible. Esas bases de datos luego se venden y se pagan bien.

A mi de momento en las cuentas donde tengo más movidas (incluidas las transferencias a Alemania) sólo me han pedido actualizar el DNI ya que el que tenían estaba caducado. En cambio en el Deutsche Bank, que tengo una cuenta sin movimientos hace años, donde sólo tengo un plan de pensiones y un pequeño fondo de inversión, me mandaron un par de cartas solicitando, entre otras cosas, el origen y cantidad de mis ingresos, avisando del bloqueo de cuenta si no facilitaba esa información en plazo. Deje cumplir el plazo porque quería saber si se atreverían, y lo han hecho. 

En mi caso es facil, sólo tengo que esperar hasta Diciembre para cumplir una permanencia por la que me daban una bonificación. Cuando llegue la fecha, me presentare en la oficina con la documentación que piden, y en cuanto me la desbloqueen traspaso de TODO a otro banco y cuenta cancelada.


Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: El panorama sigue siendo claramente favorable para la Plata y, quizás, demasiado... Os dejo unos gráficos que os interesarán:

Apr 20, 2018 Silver Breakout On Impressive Volume Morris Hubbartt 321gold ...inc ...s

Y para quienes estén interesados: en mí Blog de Rankia tenéis dos posts, uno sobre la repatriación del Oro solicitada por Turquía y otra que es una "bomba" no menos esperada y es que Irán ha anunciado que cambia el Dólar por el Euro... ¿Nos "suena" esta "canción"? Al Imperio le siguen creciendo los "enanos"...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (23 Abr 2018)

El Bundesbank expone su oro, de vuelta a casa - SWI swissinfo.ch

Para quién le pille cerca.


----------



## FranMen (23 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, FranMen: No veo porqué si es que te refieres al Código SWIFT y cuyo promotor principal son los Estados Unidos. Existen sistemas "alternativos" como es el IBAN en la Unión Europea o el CIPS en China. Creo que Rusia también tiene el suyo, aunque prácticamente sin importancia real si lo comparamos con los anteriores. Por eso mismo, me parece que están trabajando en otra "alternativa" y, sobre todo, después de las sanciones a los que está sometida.
> 
> Saludos.



Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication. Merece la pena mirarlo en wikipedia y ver los tira y afloja de los USA para obtener información, las sanciones a Irán y Rusia. También por los intentos de hackeo y la repercusión que podría tener si falla.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenas Noches: NO, no ha podido ser y han vuelto a tumbar a la Plata... Ya decía yo esta mañana lo de "demasiado"... Bueno, se le ha atragantado la resistencia que está situada en los $17,312 y ahora deberemos estar atentos al soporte que sitúo en la zona de los $16,252 - $16,116...

Y en el Oro atentos a los $1317,60... que de perderse nos llevarían hasta los $1311,00, más o menos...

En fin, veremos si los precios se trasladan a los minoristas... que esta es otra.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (24 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: NO, no ha podido ser y han vuelto a tumbar a la Plata... Ya decía yo esta mañana lo de "demasiado"... Bueno, se le ha atragantado la resistencia que está situada en los $17,312 y ahora deberemos estar atentos al soporte que sitúo en la zona de los $16,252 - $16,116...
> 
> Y en el Oro atentos a los $1317,60... que de perderse nos llevarían hasta los $1311,00, *más o menos*...
> 
> ...



No pasa nada,
por una vez que no des los 7 primeros decimales , te seguimos queriendo igual.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2018)

Hola, oinoko: Bueno, bueno... Suelo acercarme bastante en los movimientos de aquello que me dedico a observar. Lo mío NO es el AT... es más no creo en él, pero suelo fijarme en los gráficos que sigo y que voy "rectificando" según mis particulares "percepciones". Lo de los "decimales" es porque así me lo indican y los reflejo tal cual.

Además, yo suelo fijarme en lo "colateral" para formarme una mejor opinión... Por ejemplo, ayer debió influir MUY, MUCHO la caída del 8% en el Aluminio, la mayor caída en 13 años en Londres... Al parecer, tiene que ver con el intento de "suavizar" las sanciones de EE.UU. a Rusia en este metal.

Y volviendo a la Plata están claras las resistencias para que cambie el panorama a medio y largo plazo: primero los $18,489 y después los $23,463... Por tanto, deberemos seguir teniendo Paciencia hasta que la Plata "explosione"... que lo hará, aunque vete a saber cuándo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante y polémico el artículo que os enlazo...

- http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...desaparicion-de-la-identidad-sexual-de-europa

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante y polémico el artículo que os enlazo...
> 
> - http://elespiadigital.org/index.php...desaparicion-de-la-identidad-sexual-de-europa
> 
> Saludos.



Hombre, Fernando. Yo creo que te tienes que dar una vuelta por el ático, que es donde se debaten en profundidad y conocimiento estos temas desde hace años.

Por supuesto, todo el mundo sabe que tiene razón este señor.

Pero ese es el debate del género, que como entremos en él, nos vamos a olvidar del oro y la plata, porque ese sí es un problema grave.

En mi opinión, y ya que estamos, la ideología de género es el ataque más grave a las libertades civiles desde el fin de la II Guerra Mundial. Una ideología que pretende cambiarlo todo de raiz y, por lo tanto, se puede calificar de totalitaria.

Un debate crucial que la censura impide y que va a decidir si nos convertimos en unos estados dictatoriales, si no lo somos ya en muchos aspectos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: No me hace falta pasarme por el "atico"... de hecho, en este foro, muy raramente salgo de este hilo.

Este tema lo conozco bien por varios motivos, incluido el profesional, así que ya ves lo que me pueden "explicar" al respecto. Sin embargo, intento encontrar un "equilibrio" que no se suele dar en las posturas opuestas, ya me entiendes...

El colocar el artículo aquí tiene su sentido en el hilo, ya que suelo abordar otros temas que son independientes de los MPs. Realmente, SÍ que empieza a ser "preocupante" el hecho de ser "hombre occidental"...

En cualquier caso, Kovaliov, te agradezco tu opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Rusia en su particular suma y sigue...

- Russia Buys 300,000 Ounces Of Gold In March - Nears 2,000 Tons In Gold Reserves

Saludos.


----------



## NOVATO PER SE (25 Abr 2018)

Los rusos no paran de comprar, tengo ganas de ver en que precio va a acabar el oro y la plata en 10 años. Por mi parte ya he hecho mi primera compra.

LATINOMINERIA.COM
Esta pagina esta llena de articulos interesantes


Minera canadiense anticipa alza del oro por falta de exploración

Estudio de prefactibilidad de NuevaUnión estima costo inicial de US$3.400-3.500 millones - Latinominería

Caterpillar envía potente señal de confianza en repunte minero con fuerte alza en proyección de ganancias

Minería del fondo del mar será una realidad en 2018

La minería marítima, esto no me lo esperaba.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2018)

Hola, NOVATO PER SE: Gracias por los enlaces. La Minería marítima no es factible actualmente por una simple cuestión de costes. En el futuro dependerá de si la demanda compensan los altos costes asociados. Por tanto, la información que enlazas al respecto hay que acogerla con las naturales reservas y esperar a ver si el proyecto tiene éxito. Una cosa es que empiece y otra que finalice con el objetivo cumplido. No estoy diciendo que sea "imposible", sino que los costes van a ser muy importantes y de ahí mis dudas respecto a su viabilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (25 Abr 2018)

Lo del vídeo de Cifuentes robando dos botes de crema en el Eroski tiene tela.

Digo que tiene tela porque tiene todo el aspecto de que alguien en el PP ha abierto el cajón de los trapos sucios y ha filtrado el video para forzar de una vez la dimisión de Cifuentes y evitar la moción de censura. Fuego amigo puro y duro!.

Y tiene su gracia que se pueda obligar a que te falsifiquen un certificado abusando del poder de tu cargo, compromentiendo los puestos de trabajo de las personas a las que estas implicando (no hablo del rector, sino de las chicas del supuesto tribunal a las que falsifican su firma en el acta), y luego presentarte en la Asamblea de Madrid con ese papelito falsificado y apoyandote en el papelito mentir descaradamente durante dos horas en la tribuna levantando el papelito bien alto, y que al día siguiente se demuestre que el papel es falso y que no pase nada durante más de un mes, y en cambio, que por robar dos botes de crema en el super (hace 7 años) dures 3 horas en el cargo.

El Karma intentando mantener el equilibrio? Esta vez al Karma le han echado una mano desde el sótano de la c/ Genova.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2018)

Hola, oinoko: Al igual que los datos "aparecidos" a raíz del Máster, ahora aparece esta cinta que "alguien" se guardó... Por regla general, se suelen borrar en muy cortos espacios de tiempo y algo sé al respecto.

Esto tiene toda la pinta de un "ajuste de cuentas" y, además, MUY BARRIOBAJERO... De todas formas, que esta "tipa" haya ocupado un cargo de alta responsabilidad política ya nos dice mucho sobre quiénes dirigen este país.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Para tomar nota...

- Los clientes del banco TSB dicen que los servicios online todavía no funcionan Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Aquí os dejo algunas de las "manos fuertes" en el Oro...

- These 4 Billionaires Invest In Gold - Here's Why (Should You Too?) - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Avoiding The Obvious | Silver Phoenix

Y el Oro acercándose al primer objetivo bajista que se marcó aquí, es decir los $1317,60 y ahora está en los $1318,30... Veremos si aguanta ahí o prosigue hacia el segundo objetivo bajista de corto plazo: los $1311,00, "más o menos"...

Por su parte, la Plata en los $16,475, por tanto también muy cerca de los $16,252 - $16,116 que se marcaron aquí... Esperemos que no los perforen.

Habrá que estar atentos al COT que se publique al cierre del mercado, aunque tampoco nos va a dar una "explicación" a lo ocurrido esta semana, puesto que como ya sabéis son datos referidos al cierre del Martes.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (27 Abr 2018)

El oro sigue en su no-evolucion mientras Amazon hoy se acerca a los $1600, cuando hace pocos años costaba poco más de $100. El activo bueno era este.


----------



## Orooo (27 Abr 2018)

racional dijo:


> El oro sigue en su no-evolucion mientras Amazon hoy se acerca a los $1600, cuando hace pocos años costaba poco más de $100. El activo bueno era este.




Hombreeeee amigooooo.

Ya has salido de la piedra que estabas escondido :XX:

Dejate de Amazon y sigue comentandonos algo del bitcoin anda.


----------



## racional (28 Abr 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Hombreeeee amigooooo.
> 
> Ya has salido de la piedra que estabas escondido :XX:
> 
> Dejate de Amazon y sigue comentandonos algo del bitcoin anda.



Bitcoin esta cogiendo impulso, preparandose para llegar a los 40K este año.


----------



## Orooo (28 Abr 2018)

racional dijo:


> Bitcoin esta cogiendo impulso, preparandose para llegar a los 40K este año.



Impulso? Claro que si guapi.

Y lo de la caida del 65%? Eso por que pasa para cojer mas impulso? :XX:

Cuando suba a 40.000 que va a bajar luego a 10.000 para luego volver a cojer impulso?

De momento la caida del bitcoin ha sido mas fuerte y mucho mas rapida que la del oro, y tu siempre has entrado aqui llorando y soltando parrafadas diciendo que el bitcoin es mejor reserva de valor que el oro.
A ver si te va a pasar con el bitcoin lo mismo que con el oro y la plata y en unos años vas a ir llorando al hilo del bitcoin soltando lagrimas.

Macho, es que eres la version triste del clapham en cualquier hilo que escribes, que por lo menos el clapham desprende alegria y es mas listo de lo que se hace.

Pido perdon a los compañeros que siguen el hilo por ensuciarlo, solo queria hecharme unas risas con el amigo racional, ya me callo :S


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

# Orooo: Yo no haría mucho caso a nuestro particular "Guadiana"... Sabe lo que sabe y es incapaz de argumentar con una mínima solidez, por tanto tiene el interés que cada cual quiera otorgarle y que en mi caso es nulo.

# racional: Deje las "milongas" de lado... Yo más que fijarme en Amazon, lo haría en lo que está haciendo un Gigante como General Electric y que lleva una caída a 1 año del -50,55%... Eso SÍ que es PREOCUPANTE y, quizás, un "anticipo" de lo que está por llegar...

Y dejo el COT de ayer... Es difícil "interpretarlo" bien, más que nada por lo visto a lo largo de la semana. Os recuerdo que el dato se refiere al cierre del Martes. De alguna manera, parece que "algunos" ya sabían lo que tenían qué hacer...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - April 27, 2018

Saludos.


----------



## Obi (28 Abr 2018)

No sabía que Canadá ha vendido todo el oro que tenía. ¡Todo! Por favor, que alguien me lo explique. ¿Hay alguna oscura razón detrás de esto, o solo es que los políticos canadienses no tienen una neurona en el cerebro?
Canada Has No Gold But A Mountain Of Debt... Things Will End Badly | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2018)

Hola, Obi: En su momento, hace ya un par de años, se trató este tema en el hilo. Te dejo un enlace de aquellos tiempos...

Then There Was None: Canada Sells its Gold | BMG

Efectivamente, y por los motivos que sean, Canadá hace ya bastantes años que se deshace de todo su Oro, aparte de ser un exportador neto y hay que recordar que muchas mineras extractoras de MPs pertenecen a ese país.

Es algo que a mí me resulta muy incomprensible, puesto que su moneda -el CAD- está muy sujeta a los vaivenes de los ciclos económicos. Actualmente, es una divisa bastante devaluada... En fin, ellos sabrán.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (29 Abr 2018)

Obi dijo:


> No sabía que Canadá ha vendido todo el oro que tenía. ¡Todo! Por favor, que alguien me lo explique. ¿Hay alguna oscura razón detrás de esto, o solo es que los políticos canadienses no tienen una neurona en el cerebro?
> Canada Has No Gold But A Mountain Of Debt... Things Will End Badly | Zero Hedge



Sí, hay una razón....Racional ha convencido al país de Canadá de que cambie su oro por acciones de amazon reconvertibles en bitcoins.

Es lo que le pasa a los Kriptonianos convencidos...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un enlace que gustará a aquellos que siguen los gráficos...

- Apr 27, 2018 Barrick Signals Higher Prices For Miners Morris Hubbartt 321gold ...inc ...s

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Abr 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un enlace que gustará a aquellos que siguen los gráficos...
> 
> - Apr 27, 2018 Barrick Signals Higher Prices For Miners Morris Hubbartt 321gold ...inc ...s
> 
> Saludos.



Pues son unos gráficos muy bonitos.

La verdad es que las mineras llevan un mes comportándose muy bien, salvo excepciones. Lo cual es sorprendente dada la oscilación de los precios del oro y la planta que han perdido toda la fuerte subida previa. Sin embargo las mineras no han reaccionado con pérdidas la última semana si no que han subido ligeramente. 

Parece como si los accionistas no se creyesen esta bajada y ven manipulación, por lo que anticipan fuertes subidas en los metales.

Veremos a ver como abre la semana, pero parece que el oro y la plata van a rebotar.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: Yo creo que también... El movimiento bajista registrado es el típico de cuando quieren cazar "gacelas"... Además, ya sabes que cuando entran en liza las tasas de interés suelen suceder estas cosas. 

En mi modesta opinión, a los MPs el futuro les va a ser bastante halagüeño... Eso SÍ, no sé cómo nos va a ir al resto en otros aspectos de nuestra vida cotidiana.

Saludos.

Edito: Leyendo los últimos resultados de Amazon me he encontrado con unos datos que hacen INFUMABLE la "recomendación" del "racional"... Veamos algo tan significativo como que ha registrado en el último trimestre vs mismo período del año anterior: una caída del 41% en el flujo de caja libre... Eso quiere decir un x146 para el flujo de efectivo libre múltiple.

En fin, "racional" es Vd. un auténtico "lince" de las Finanzas...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: A raíz del comentario de Obi me he leído y mirado los gráficos del artículo que enlazo...

Canada's Financial Condition Much Worse Than That Of the U.S.: A Comparison In 5 Revealing Charts - munKNEE dot.com

Desde luego, uno no se explica qué es lo que ha sucedido en Canadá para llegar a esta situación... Y su Banco Central desprendiéndose de todo su Oro... ¡"FASCINANTE"!

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (29 Abr 2018)

La sombra de una elevada deuda se cierne sobre la economía mundial - elEconomista.es

Aquí no se libra nadie de las deudas. Me pregunto si nos aproximamos a una suspensión de pagos general.


----------



## kikepm (30 Abr 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Aquí no se libra nadie de las deudas. Me pregunto si nos aproximamos a una suspensión de pagos general.



En realidad, ya pasamos el punto en que se produjo una suspensión de pagos general, fue la llamada crisis financiera y supuso el colapso financiero general en USA, que se trasladó al resto del mundo y que fue frenado por la intervención directa y masiva de los bancos centrales.

Lo que vivimos desde entonces es el mantenimiento del cadáver por medio de respiración asistida, y con la capacidad de reacción de los gobiernos severamente limitada. 

Los tipos de interés NULOS, el balance de la FED, el BCE, el BoE de varios billones (1 seguido de 12 ceros) de $, €, L, tienen parcialmente desarmadas a estas instituciones frente a futuros colapsos.

Así que es cuestión de tiempo que ocurra alguno de estos escenarios:

- Colpaso financiero global. Yo no descarto que cuando se produzca una nueva crisis financiera, la gente se deshaga del fiat a velocidades supersónicas y busque refugio en el oro, la plata, los BTCs o los latunes. Personalmente y dada la calidad y bondad de la gente común, es lo que deseo fervientemente. 

- Ante la siguiente crisis, los bancos centrales propongan nuevas medidas de "estímulo" y rescates bancarios, lo que llevará a más inflación, más dilución del valor de los ahorros en fiat de la gente común, lo que nos devuelve a una situación previa al colapso al que solo será cuestión de tiempo volver a llegar.

- Que los bancos centrales deflacten y reintegren al mercado la deuda pública y privada, mediante el aumento de los tipos de interés. Esto conllevaría a quiebras de muchas empresas y bancos zombies que subsisten con el respirador de la liquidez disponible. En este escenario, a su vez, son posibles dos subescenarios: 

a. Que la economía y la confianza en el fiat de la gente aguanten la embestida, lo que podría llevar idealmente con el tiempo a eliminar la deuda a niveles sostenibles que condujeran finalmente al crecimiento sano de la economía, aumentos de productividad y mejoras del empleo y

b. Que ante las quiebras y la pérdida de confianza general en la economía y el futuro, se pierda poco a poco confianza en la propia moneda, la gente venda fiat por más oro, plata, BTCs y termine llegando igualmente el colapso.


No se en que punto estamos exactamente pero los bancos centrales y los gobiernos están andando sobre la cuerda floja y saben perfectamente que en cualquier momento un pánico bancario o bursátil puede ser el detonante. Lo vimos hace pocos meses cuando la FED inyectó y presumiblemente hizo compras masivas en Wall Street (obviamente no en su propio nombre sino mediante testaferros) ante las caidas importantes recientes.

Cada intervención en favor de la estabilidad de las empresas, corporaciones y gran banca (y en contra de los ahorros de la gente común) sirve para agrandar la bola que podría llevarnos a todos al desastre.

Nadie sabe ni puede saber que va a ocurrir ni cuando. Pero los desastres históricamente se han producido cuando los estados han recurrido a este tipo de políticas.


----------



## FranMen (30 Abr 2018)

Conociendo a la población y a los políticos , la opción a, que es la más coherente, no la veo posible. Aquí todos juegan a la patada hacia delante a ver si le estalla la patata caliente a otro. Mi duda, como dices , es si será poco a poco o de golpe. Mi opinión es que será en forma de bola de nieve: ha empezado poco a poco y se irá acelerando.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2018)

Es que la "BOLA DE NIEVE" ya es INMENSA... Y las "soluciones" posibles NO gustarían a NADIE... Y tampoco creo que estén en ello: PATADA ADELANTE hasta que TODO REVIENTE... Menos "lo" de "ellos".

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 May 2018)

El oro anda por los 1307.

Rompió el soporte de los 1310 que llevaba desde principio de año. 

Ahora a ver si se ponen a vender como locos. 



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (1 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El oro anda por los 1307.
> 
> Rompió el soporte de los 1310 que llevaba desde principio de año.
> 
> ...



No hay ningún catalizador para que el oro esté bajando, todo lo contrario.

Se va a dar una magnífica oportunidad de compra, la última antes de romper los 1.360$/oz al alza.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2018)

Hola, bertok: No sé cuáles pueden ser los motivos reales en la actual caída de los MPs, pero lo cierto es que éstos se encuentran en una situación muy delicada... El Oro lo tiene mal si pierde claramente los $1302,90 y la Plata más de lo mismo si pierde los $16,125. 

Otra cosa sería que consolidasen en torno a esos niveles y un poco más arriba... para coger impulso en las próximas 6-8 semanas e intentar de nuevo el asalto a los máximos de este año.

Lo que SÍ debe estar pesando es la subida del Índice del Dólar y que no ha cesado de hacerlo desde el pasado 16 de Abril.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: No sé cuáles pueden ser los motivos reales en la actual caída de los MPs, pero lo cierto es que éstos se encuentran en una situación muy delicada... El Oro lo tiene mal si pierde claramente los $1302,90 y la Plata más de lo mismo si pierde los $16,125.
> 
> Otra cosa sería que consolidasen en torno a esos niveles y un poco más arriba... para coger impulso en las próximas 6-8 semanas e intentar de nuevo el asalto a los máximos de este año.
> 
> ...



Ya tocó los 1302 y rebotó. 

Qué suspense...!

En algo hay que entretenerse...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: Se tocaron niveles clave y se rebotó... Suele pasar y me he fijado en que el Oro no llegó a tocar los $1302 y se quedó cerca marcando los $1303,16 en intradía, vamos si me he fijado bien en los datos (lo acabo de mirar). Ahora anda por los $1309,90 y la Plata algo mejor en los $16,340.

Lo más lógico es que continuen al alza y más cuando se está viendo que Wall Street cada vez tiene más problemas para aguantar sus niveles actuales. Sin embargo, resulta "rara" esta caída del Oro teniendo en cuenta eso que comento.

De todas formas, para los que estamos en la zona Euro, tampoco ha habido un "abaratamiento" de relieve, dada la depreciación del par EUR/USD...

Sigo pensando que es muy factible que los MPs, especialmente el Oro, consoliden y se lancen a la búsqueda de nuevos máximos anuales. Por el contrario, si se perdieran los niveles de soporte que se dieron últimamente la caída podría ser bastante dura...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Kovaliov: Se tocaron niveles clave y se rebotó... Suele pasar y me he fijado en que el Oro no llegó a tocar los $1302 y se quedó cerca marcando los $1303,16 en intradía, vamos si me he fijado bien en los datos (lo acabo de mirar). Ahora anda por los $1309,90 y la Plata algo mejor en los $16,340.
> 
> Lo más lógico es que continuen al alza y más cuando se está viendo que Wall Street cada vez tiene más problemas para aguantar sus niveles actuales. Sin embargo, resulta "rara" esta caída del Oro teniendo en cuenta eso que comento.
> 
> ...



Keiser Report - Mitch Feierstein Explica la Estafa del Sistema EconÃ³mico Actual - YouTube

Este ya lo decía hace cinco años.

Todo parecía insostenible, el oro se iba a disparar, la deuda era monstruosa ,.. ..

Y aquí seguimos... Los gobiernos no parecen darse por enterados y la bolsa no paró de subir.

Podría haber sido ayer la entrevista. 

Por supuesto, tenemos razón, y a largo plazo...

Todos muertos, como decía el otro. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2018)

Depende de la "prisa" que cada cual tenga... NO es mi caso, de momento voy sin "plazo" y otra cosa es que me vea obligado a cambiar de opinión. Como decía, ahora mismo NO y eso incluye el dejarlo en "herencia"...

Y respecto a la situación financiera mundial: Los Estados se compran se propia Deuda... ¿Dónde está la diferencia con algo que ha quebrado?

Saludos.


----------



## Nefersen (2 May 2018)

¿La previsible subida de tipos no conlleva una bajada del precio del oro?


----------



## Most (3 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿La previsible subida de tipos no conlleva una bajada del precio del oro?



Buenos días.

En mi opinión hace ya mucho tiempo que el mercado no se rige por fundamentales o técnicos, hace mucho tiempo que "los mercados" van por libre, más por "sentimiento" que por razón. 
Buscarle sentido al actual mercado financiero principal, o de derivados es como tratar la cuadratura del círculo.
Hoy (a no ser que tengas muchas tablas en el parqué) los que ganan dinero con la bolsa son los brokers con contactos muy "altos" o los que tienen muuuucha suerte.

Un saludo.


----------



## Nefersen (3 May 2018)

Most dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> En mi opinión hace ya mucho tiempo que el mercado no se rige por fundamentales o técnicos, hace mucho tiempo que "los mercados" van por libre, más por "sentimiento" que por razón.
> Buscarle sentido al actual mercado financiero principal, o de derivados es como tratar la cuadratura del círculo.
> ...



Hay algunas reglas que funcionan siempre, sin necesidad de ser un broker con contactos "muy altos". 

Por ejemplo, cuando la bolsa es muy atractiva, tener parado el dinero en el oro no es atractivo -el oro, por tanto, baja de precio-. Por el contrario, cuando hay una crisis o una guerra, el oro automáticamente sube, al ser el mejor refugio. El dinero se desplaza de la bolsa a activos seguros.

Una forma de ganar sistemáticamente con el oro es ir comprando de poco a poco en los momentos de paz y donde la bolsa está alcista. En cuanto se produce alguna crisis -Trump amenaza a Corea, Israel bombardea Irán, etc.- el oro pega una subida, y en ese momento vender todo y esperar a que las cosas vuelvan a su cauce para volver a empezar a comprar.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Nefersen: Por regla general, cuando se han iniciado subidas en los tipos de interés en los EE.UU., el Oro suele reaccionar a la baja. Sin embargo, si observamos su evolución desde que la FED inició sus últimas subidas, podemos concluir que de momento se ha "desacoplado" de esa regla. Es más, el Oro está subiendo desde el 1 de Diciembre de 2015... Ciertamente, le está costando mucho superar los $1400, pero todo se andará y creo que ese nivel puede caer este mismo año. En fin, ya veremos...

Vamos a ver, Nefersen, en el pasado era relativamente fácil hacer dinero en la Bolsa, puesto que ésta se regía por unos fundamentales que ya NO existen hoy en día... Se ha convertido en un auténtico Casino y con las cuentas de las empresas totalmente "maquilladas" y ADULTERADAS -recompra de acciones...-. NO se crea empleo de calidad y tampoco se vende más por pura lógica, pero la Contabilidad "fantasma" hace el resto.

El Oro es un activo TIER 1 y eso NO se lo va a dar ninguno de los que cotizan en Bolsa. Estamos hablando de algo sólido y PERMANENTE en el tiempo, de manera que combate muy eficazmente la Inflación si comparamos su poder adquisitivo en aquellos momentos que elijamos al azar en la Historia...

Claro que se puede especular con el Oro, pero esa es otra "guerra" y que NO suele interesar a aquellos "metaleros" que están en esto por otras "razones" y, por eso mismo, abogamos por su tenencia FÍSICA.

Saludos.


----------



## Most (4 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Nefersen: Por regla general, cuando se han iniciado subidas en los tipos de interés en los EE.UU., el Oro suele reaccionar a la baja. Sin embargo, si observamos su evolución desde que la FED inició sus últimas subidas, podemos concluir que de momento se ha "desacoplado" de esa regla. Es más, el Oro está subiendo desde el 1 de Diciembre de 2015... Ciertamente, le está costando mucho superar los $1400, pero todo se andará y creo que ese nivel puede caer este mismo año. En fin, ya veremos...
> 
> ...



Gracias.
Ha explicado usted más detalladamente lo que pretendía con mi intervención.
Con respecto a la barrera psicológica de los 1400$ hoy mismo hemos vuelto a verlo, pero con denominación en €, la barrera de los 1100€ es un bastión que no tardará en caer, le llevan ya muchas embestidas y al final se rebasarán.
No creo que ésto nos importe mucho a los que invertimos en MPs por motivos no especulativos, ya que mis onzas compradas (por ejemplo) a 1600€ se contrarrestan con las compradas a 600€.
El que invierte en MPs por convicción de salvaguarda lo hace en periodos de tiempo largos, casi durante toda su vida productiva, así que la verdad es que me da lo mismo el valor en $, € o yuanes... 
Toda moneda fiduciaria se deprecia pero yo puedo seguir comprando lo mismo hoy con una onza de oro que casi casi en la época romana (ésto último es una exageración y hay que cogerlo como tal).

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2018)

Hola, Most: A propósito de su comentario, tengo que decir que se está recrudeciendo de nuevo la Guerra de las Divisas y sólo falta echar un vistazo a lo que está sucediendo con la mayor parte de las monedas emergentes... Ese es uno de los "motivos" por el cual los "metaleros" nos inclinamos por los MPs. Es algo simple y meramente histórico...

Los estadounidenses están decididos a exportar Inflación al resto del mundo y ya veremos adónde nos lleva este "pastel" que están "elaborando"...

Saludos.


----------



## warezz (4 May 2018)

O al cielo o la mierda una buena temporada..


----------



## Nefersen (4 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El Oro es un activo TIER 1 y eso NO se lo va a dar ninguno de los que cotizan en Bolsa. Estamos hablando de algo sólido y PERMANENTE en el tiempo, de manera que combate muy eficazmente la Inflación si comparamos su poder adquisitivo en aquellos momentos que elijamos al azar en la Historia...
> 
> Claro que se puede especular con el Oro, pero esa es otra "guerra" y que NO suele interesar a aquellos "metaleros" que están en esto por otras "razones" y, por eso mismo, abogamos por su tenencia FÍSICA.
> 
> Saludos.



El mercado el oro no lo mueven los metaleros, sino los futuros y los derivados sobre el oro, que multiplica por 10 (como poco) lo que es el mercado real. Así que sigue siendo un activo especulativo como cualquier otro. 

Comprar la paz y vender la guerra sigue siendo un buen negocio con el oro. Naturalmente, eso es muy engorroso para quien acumule oro físico en su casa, pero perfectamente posible para los que lo hacemos a través de operadores como BullionVault. 

Tengo la sensación de que, quien acumula oro físico, nunca termina por venderlo, y se lo pasa a los nietos quienes, de inmediato, lo venden y se lo pulen.


----------



## Most (4 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> El mercado el oro no lo mueven los metaleros, sino los futuros y los derivados sobre el oro, que multiplica por 10 (como poco) lo que es el mercado real. Así que sigue siendo un activo especulativo como cualquier otro.
> 
> Comprar la paz y vender la guerra sigue siendo un buen negocio con el oro. Naturalmente, eso es muy engorroso para quien acumule oro físico en su casa, pero perfectamente posible para los que lo hacemos a través de operadores como BullionVault.
> 
> Tengo la sensación de que, quien acumula oro físico, nunca termina por venderlo, y se lo pasa a los nietos quienes, de inmediato, lo venden y se lo pulen.



Señor/a Nefersen.

Operar con derivados es un buen negocio, claro está, siempre y cuando sepa que está en un "casino" como comentaba #Fernandojcg.
Ya no tan buen negocio es "acumular" oro en papel, que bien es sabido (y si no lo es, lo aviso yo) que en pocas ocasiones, al vencimiento, se entrega ese "oro".
En varias ocasiones, conocidos me han reportado que les han ofrecido un nuevo contrato futuro con más "barras" de las que compraron con tal de ampliar el plazo. Por supuesto, ninguno de ellos, gracias a preguntar llegaron a aceptar el trato. 
Con respecto al tema de la venta, yo mismo he vendido metal físico a las mismas casas que me lo han suministrado, bien haya sido por que el momento me parecía propicio para vender y comprar de nuevo o simplemente por ver el funcionamiento que tienen dichas casas en la "recompra" del metal (gracias a ésto descarté algunas).

Un saludo y que siga con suerte en sus operaciones en BV.


----------



## Nefersen (4 May 2018)

Most dijo:


> Señor/a Nefersen.
> 
> Operar con derivados es un buen negocio, claro está, siempre y cuando sepa que está en un "casino" como comentaba #Fernandojcg.
> Ya no tan buen negocio es "acumular" oro en papel, que bien es sabido (y si no lo es, lo aviso yo) que en pocas ocasiones, al vencimiento, se entrega ese "oro".



En efecto, eso pasa con los futuros.

Pero BullionVault no es "virtual", es oro físico, sólo que comprado y vendido al precio de mercado, sin comisiones. 

Una vez acumulas más de 100gr, puedes pedir si quieres que te envíen por correo el lingote. Si no, está en su caja fuerte. 

Así que tienes toda la seguridad del físico, pero la ventaja de que puedes comprar y vender de manera inmediata, al precio de mercado -y no al que te dé una tienda de Compro Oro, que siempre te compra más barato de lo que te lo vende, comiéndose el margen-. En el caso de BullionVault el spread es mínimo, el que marca la oferta y demanda, a veces de céntavos de dolar.


----------



## FranMen (4 May 2018)

Most dijo:


> Señor/a Nefersen.
> 
> Operar con derivados es un buen negocio, claro está, siempre y cuando sepa que está en un "casino" como comentaba #Fernandojcg.
> Ya no tan buen negocio es "acumular" oro en papel, que bien es sabido (y si no lo es, lo aviso yo) que en pocas ocasiones, al vencimiento, se entrega ese "oro".
> ...



Podría decir cuáles ponen pegas y de que tipo y cuáles no?
Gracias


----------



## Most (4 May 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Podría decir cuáles ponen pegas y de que tipo y cuáles no?
> Gracias



Señor/a FranMen.

Prefiero no hacer publicidad a establecimientos, ni buena, ni mala.
Pero si ha leído usted el hilo, lectura más que recomendada, habrá visto que páginas y/o tiendas son de confianza, tanto aquí como en el extranjero.
Por supuesto que un "compro-oro" como dice #Nefersen no van a comprar a cotización, como tampoco lo hacen las tiendas físicas ni las online, pero las hay con un spread bajo para ser compra en físico.

Un saludo.


----------



## timi (4 May 2018)

dejo esto con respecto a los últimos comentarios

El Banco Central de Argentina sube la tasa de interés al 40% para frenar la devaluación - RT


saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2018)

Hola, Nefersen: Precisamente, la relación de los Derivados vs FÍSICO es tan INACEPTABLE que eso es lo que le da VALOR a la posesión FÍSICA... Llegará el momento en que las "promesas" avaladas por el "papel" servirán para hacer unos "rotos" patrimoniales de enorme relieve... Entre otras cosas, porque el mercado del Oro posiblemente sea de los últimos en recibir la Ostia que acabará produciéndose algún día en la mayor parte de los activos financieros.

Por cierto, un estudio que realicé en su tiempo me demostró que durante las dos Guerras Mundiales el Oro NO lo hizo bien y SÍ que lo hizo en los años previos... ¡Curioso!

Nefersen, existen distintas tiendas en la zona Euro que compran el Oro con muy bajo spread, tal y como le comenta el conforero Most.

¡Ah! Nefersen, si uno llega a dejarlo a los hijos, nietos, etc. ya habrá TRIUNFADO en su propósito... Luego, si lo venden eso será algo que NO tendrá la menor importancia... Ya sabe aquello de que ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente... Y eso es lo que hay donde se cultivan las malvas... 

En cualquier caso, Nefersen, Vd. debe hacer aquello que le convenza... Aquí nos limitamos a expresar nuestra opinión y compartir conocimientos. Nada más.

# timi: A primera hora de esta mañana, en mí Blog de Rankia, hice un pequeño artículo sobre la decisión del Banco Central de la República Argentina.

Saludos.


----------



## Vilux (4 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pero BullionVault no es "virtual", es oro físico, sólo que comprado y vendido al precio de mercado, sin comisiones.
> 
> Una vez acumulas más de 100gr, puedes pedir si quieres que te envíen por correo el lingote. Si no, está en su caja fuerte.



Iluso, es el viejo truco de los orfebres que al observar que solo un 10% de los despositantes reclamaban su oro empezaron a repartir papel com si no hubiese un mañana.


----------



## Nefersen (5 May 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> Iluso, es el viejo truco de los orfebres que al observar que solo un 10% de los despositantes reclamaban su oro empezaron a repartir papel com si no hubiese un mañana.



Bullion Vault no es ningún chiringuito. Está participada por los Rothschild via Augmentum Capital. 

El oro se guarda en cámaras acorazadas en Zurich, Londres, Nueva York y Singapore, a elegir por el cliente, y tiene una auditoria externa diaria, además de seguro anti-robo. Puedes comprobar exactamente a qué lingote pertenece tu participación, numerado, y pedir un certificado de propiedad. Pero si no te fias, a partir de 100gr. puedes pedir que te entreguen físicamente el lingote. 

El volumen que guarda actualmente es superior al de algunos bancos centrales. 

La firma está regulada por la ley inglesa inglesa de propiedad, bajo los códigos de prácticas definidos por la London Bullion Market Association (LBMA). 

Los spreads entre compra y venta son espectaculares. Por ejemplo, hoy mismo:

Venta onza 1.097,95€ ----Compra 1098,44€ o sea, una diferencia de 0,49. Menos de 50 céntimos en una transacción de 1000 euros. 

¿Conocéis alguna tienda de oro físico con esos márgenes? Por que las que yo conozco, me lo venden a 1400 y me lo compran a 1200, lo que hace imposible usarlo como inversión especulativa a corto plazo.


----------



## Kovaliov (5 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Bullion Vault no es ningún chiringuito. Está participada por los Rothschild via Augmentum Capital.
> 
> El oro se guarda en cámaras acorazadas en Zurich, Londres, Nueva York y Singapore, a elegir por el cliente, y tiene una auditoria externa diaria, además de seguro anti-robo. Puedes comprobar exactamente a qué lingote pertenece tu participación, numerado, y pedir un certificado de propiedad. Pero si no te fias, a partir de 100gr. puedes pedir que te entreguen físicamente el lingote.
> 
> ...



Correcto, pero no es cierto que no haya comisiones,si no, de qué vivirían?

Cobran comisiones por custodia y por operación.

Razonables,en mí opinión. Incluso módicas


Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: En ocasiones observo afirmaciones que carecen de fundamento... Y lo digo por Vd., Nefersen. Luego, también querría ampliarle la información al amigo Kovaliov.

Ciertamente, Bullionvault cobra comisiones muy bajas en las operaciones de Compra/Venta, así como por las de Custodia. Perooooo tengo entendido que la "parte del León" está en la retirada de metal FÍSICO y eso es lo que PEOR "huele"...

Hace tiempo que NO sigo a esa empresa, pero creo que retirar 400 Onzas de Oro conlleva un gasto del 2,5%, pero si se retira por debajo de ese nivel pasamos a un ¡7,5%! y un mínimo de 50 gramos. SÍ que es cierto que existe una tarifa plana para los lingotes de 100 gramos donde se aplica 1%+2,5%=3,5%...

Y en la Plata ya es un DESCOJONO: Para 32.000 Onzas el 2,5%... perooooo para cantidades inferiores -lo más NORMAL- el 10% sobre su valor (cobrado en gramos de Plata) y cargando el correspondiente IVA...

No sé, Nefersen, dónde ve Vd. las "ventajas" para el "minorista" que va en FÍSICO. Y eso en el supuesto de que sea verdad que tengan lo que dicen tener... Que la Contabilidad "fantasma" está en el orden del día.

Saludos.

Edito: ¡Ah! se me olvidaba: Impuestos, transporte y seguro van aparte... Es decir, suma y sigue...


----------



## Most (5 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Bullion Vault no es ningún chiringuito. Está participada por los Rothschild via Augmentum Capital.
> 
> El oro se guarda en cámaras acorazadas en Zurich, Londres, Nueva York y Singapore, a elegir por el cliente, y tiene una auditoria externa diaria, además de seguro anti-robo. Puedes comprobar exactamente a qué lingote pertenece tu participación, numerado, y pedir un certificado de propiedad. Pero si no te fias, a partir de 100gr. puedes pedir que te entreguen físicamente el lingote.
> 
> ...




Hola señor/a Nefersen.

Para mí, un metal que no poseo, no es mío.

Como dice el comentario acertado del conforero Vilux antes, ¿que puede dar más confianza a un comprador que decir...? "tiene su metal a disposición cuando quiera retirarlo".

Esa es la confianza que se necesita para no retirarlo y pensar, "estará mas seguro en sus bóvedas de Suiza, que bajo mi baldosa", que ojo, no lo pongo en duda ni lo critico, pero a mi algo que tenga que ver con los "Rothschild"... mmmm. 
No me acaba de gustar que el zorro cuide de mis gallinas, la verdad.

Lo que comenta Fernandojcg es lo que esconde el negocio de dicha empresa. Y ya le digo que no me posiciono ni a favor ni en contra, ya que no me gustaría que lo hicieran con mi negocio, pero por favor, piense por un segundo... 
¿Tiene EEUU las más de 8.000 tn que dice tener?, ¿qué piensa usted? 
En su balance dice que si están y seguro que si quieren vender 100 Tn pueden hacerlo sin problema, ¿pero que pasaría si tuviesen que sacar de golpe 3000 o 4000 tn?, ¿estarán?
Esa es la duda que a mi me corroería día y noche, es por ello que prefiero pagar dicho spread y que la barra esté en mi casa, sin porcentajes de guarda, sin porcentajes por cantidad, sin sorpresas y a precio cerrado en el momento de hacer click.
Saque usted sus conclusiones, y que nadie da duros a 4 pesetas yo lo tengo grabado a fuego.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana


----------



## Nefersen (5 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hace tiempo que NO sigo a esa empresa, pero creo que retirar 400 Onzas de Oro conlleva un gasto del 2,5%, pero si se retira por debajo de ese nivel pasamos a un ¡7,5%! y un mínimo de 50 gramos. SÍ que es cierto que existe una tarifa plana para los lingotes de 100 gramos donde se aplica 1%+2,5%=3,5%...



Sí, esto es cierto. Pero es que la utilidad de esa web consiste en poder comprar y vender con extrema facilidad al precio diario de mercado -es decir, poder especular-. Para los que lo que quieran acumular oro en su casa para cuando venga el Apocalipsis Zombie -o se mueran y hereden los nietos-, no es lo adecuado, desde luego.


----------



## Nefersen (5 May 2018)

Most dijo:


> Como dice el comentario acertado del conforero Vilux antes, ¿que puede dar más confianza a un comprador que decir...? "tiene su metal a disposición cuando quiera retirarlo".



Naturalmente que lo tienen. Por eso hay una auditoría externa diaria que se puede consultar on line-, y por eso están regulados por la LBMA. 

Ahora, si usted piensa que el auditor externo es un chorizo que miente arriesgando su prestigio, su carrera y la cárcel, y que el LBMA -la institución que marca las normas a nivel mundial- están todos en una enorme conspiración para robarle 100gr de oro, pues bueno. 

Esto es como la gente que no se fia de los bancos y esconde el dinero en el colchón de su casa -hasta que viene un rumano y se lo roba a punta de navaja-. 

Yo me fio más de tener mi oro en una cámara acorazada en Zurich, donde puedo comprar y vender por una mínima comisión a golpe de click, que no en mi casa, donde un rumano me lo puede arrebatar, y donde si quiero venderlo tengo que ir a un Compro Oro donde me tomen el pelo.


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (5 May 2018)

Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.

* Nefersen

Naturalmente que lo tienen. Por eso hay una auditoría externa diaria que se puede consultar on line-, y por eso están regulados por la LBMA.

Ahora, si usted piensa que el auditor externo es un chorizo que miente arrieshano su prestigio y carrera y la cárcel, y que el LBMA -la institución que marca las normas a nivel mundial- están todos en una enorme conspiración para robarle 100gr de oro, pues bueno.
*

Dijo LBMA hummmm, Jeanne Antoinette Poisson dando clases de virginidad, mal vamos.

Cuando el “COMEX” tiene que entregar “físico” le pasa el marrón a la “LBMA” y está para demorar la entrega emite unos “EFP” ("Exchange Futures For Physical") y una “ayudita” al solicitante del metal para patear la entrega para más adelante, el interanual del “bote pateado para más adelante” ya anda por las 8.150 toneladas métricas de oro y subiendo, y la producción de 2017 fue de 3.150 toneladas métricas, adivina de donde está sacando el físico LBMA para las entregas que se van cumpliendo cuando casi todo el físico nuevo de minas va a parar a china, india, Turquía y Rusia.

Incluso las malas lenguas rumorean que algunos “tenedores” de “EFP” de oro ya están aceptando plata física como medio de recepción, pues la fecha de entrega del oro fisco es a varios meses vista después del vencimiento, vamos, que el oro no aparece por ningún lado.

Si no lo sostienes, es que realmente no lo tienes.

La cara que se les va a quedar a más de uno cuando le digan “donde dije digo ahora digo diego”.

Un saludo a todos


Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente de la autora que tiene mucha imaginación.


----------



## Nefersen (5 May 2018)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Cuando el “COMEX” tiene que entregar “físico” le pasa el marrón a la “LBMA” y está para demorar la entrega emite unos “EFP” ("Exchange Futures For Physical") y una “ayudita” al solicitante del metal para patear la entrega para más adelante, el interanual del “bote pateado para más adelante” ya anda por las 8.150 toneladas métricas de oro y subiendo, y la producción de 2017 fue de 3.150 toneladas métricas, adivina de donde está sacando el físico LBMA para las entregas que se van cumpliendo cuando casi todo el físico nuevo de minas va a parar a china, india, Turquía y Rusia.



Cuando Alemania solicitó repatriar su oro, todos los metaleros madmaxistas dijeron que no existía y que iba a ser imposible. 

Alemania termina la repatriación de sus reservas de oro tres años antes de lo previsto - RT

Alemania termina la repatriación de sus reservas de oro tres años antes de lo previsto


----------



## kikepm (6 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Cuando Alemania solicitó repatriar su oro, todos los metaleros madmaxistas dijeron que no existía y que iba a ser imposible.
> 
> Alemania termina la repatriación de sus reservas de oro tres años antes de lo previsto - RT
> 
> Alemania termina la repatriación de sus reservas de oro tres años antes de lo previsto



Si, con esto el stablisment ha conseguido acallar rumores, pero bastante más sencillo sería que se permitiera auditar la FED como pide Ron Paul y otros liberales, con eso se acallarían todos los rumores sobre la existencia de todo ese oro que dicen tener.

¿Por que algo tan sencillo no se lleva a cabo?

Obviamente tienen algo que esconder.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> Si, con esto el stablisment ha conseguido acallar rumores, pero bastante más sencillo sería que se permitiera auditar la FED como pide Ron Paul y otros liberales, con eso se acallarían todos los rumores sobre la existencia de todo ese oro que dicen tener.
> 
> ¿Por que algo tan sencillo no se lleva a cabo?
> 
> Obviamente tienen algo que esconder.



La verdad es que no se de que habla Ron Paul, teniendo en cuenta que la Reserva Federal pasa auditorias anuales por una empresa externa (actualmente Deloitte si no recuerdo mal). A saber que os esta intentando vender.


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> La verdad es que no se de que habla Ron Paul, teniendo en cuenta que la Reserva Federal pasa auditorias anuales por una empresa externa (actualmente Deloitte si no recuerdo mal). A saber que os esta intentando vender.



Oro. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El Oro es un activo TIER 1 y eso NO se lo va a dar ninguno de los que cotizan en Bolsa. Estamos hablando de algo sólido y PERMANENTE en el tiempo, de manera que combate muy eficazmente la Inflación si comparamos su poder adquisitivo en aquellos momentos que elijamos al azar en la Historia...



No es por meter el dedo en el ojo, pero el oro es una burbuja especulativa brutal estilo bitcoin donde el uso "real", no meramente especulativo, es de alrededor del 10% de todo el volumen de negocio. Como en todas las burbujas es practicamente imposible saber el timing de la explosion, pero si algo NO ES el oro es una inversion solida y permanente en el tiempo.


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> No es por meter el dedo en el ojo, pero el oro es una burbuja especulativa brutal estilo bitcoin donde el uso "real", no meramente especulativo, es de alrededor del 10% de todo el volumen de negocio. Como en todas las burbujas es practicamente imposible saber el timing de la explosion, pero si algo NO ES el oro es una inversion solida y permanente en el tiempo.



Con una onza de oro se adquieren los mismos bienes que hace 2000 años. 

Si encuentras un kilo de oro enterrado hace 2000 años, tiene el mismo valor. Si encuentras un kilo de billetes de 1920 enterrados -suponiendo que estén en buen estado- su valor es nulo.


----------



## kikepm (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> La verdad es que no se de que habla Ron Paul, teniendo en cuenta que la Reserva Federal pasa auditorias anuales por una empresa externa (actualmente Deloitte si no recuerdo mal). A saber que os esta intentando vender.



De EE.UU.: Se necesita una auditoría de la Reserva Federal | elcato.org

Pero auditar la Fed es un asunto que genera un debate álgido. No según las alineaciones partidarias, sino que es algo que coloca a los defensores de la transparencia del gobierno en contra de los partidarios de una “independencia” política de la Fed. De manera que, ¿de qué se trata realmente esto de “auditar a la Fed”? Primero que nada, la Fed está actualmente sujeta a una auditoría financiera. Pero esto no se trata de eso. En este contexto, auditar significa evaluar el programa. Hay cuatro breves provisiones bajo la actual ley que restringen a la Oficina de Rendición de Cuentas del Gobierno (GAO, por sus siglas en inglés) de auditar cualquier cosa relacionada a la política monetaria de la Reserva Federal. Eso incluye las deliberaciones del cuerpo que determina la política de la Fed, el Comité Federal de Mercado Abierto (FOMC, por sus siglas en inglés), las comunicaciones del FOMC para implementar la política decidida, y las mismas transacciones realizadas por la Fed de Nueva York para implementar la política.

Auditar el oro es parte cosustancial a las pretensiones de los liberales.


----------



## Vilux (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> No es por meter el dedo en el ojo, pero el oro es una burbuja especulativa brutal estilo bitcoin donde el uso "real", no meramente especulativo, es de alrededor del 10% de todo el volumen de negocio. Como en todas las burbujas es practicamente imposible saber el timing de la explosion, pero si algo NO ES el oro es una inversion solida y permanente en el tiempo.



Hace 2.000 años con una onza comprabas una toga, 2.000 años después, con esa misma onza (que ha permanecido incorruptible) te compras un buen traje. Si esto no es permanencia en el tiempo ya me dirás tú qué otra cosa en el mundo lo supera. A lo mejor dentro de otros 2.000 años la "burbuja" del oro estalla, pero yo ya no estaré aquí.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Con una onza de oro se adquieren los mismos bienes que hace 2000 años.
> 
> Si encuentras un kilo de oro enterrado hace 2000 años, tiene el mismo valor. Si encuentras un kilo de billetes de 1920 enterrados -suponiendo que estén en buen estado- su valor es nulo.



Con un kg de sal se adquirian los mismos bienes que 2000 annos antes hasta el siglo XX. De hecho muchas ciudades (todas las ciudades inglesas que acaban en -wich, por ejemplo) se fundaron para explotar depositos de sal, que tenia un valor enorme y generaba rutas comerciales ella sola. En la decada de 1920 se desarrollan los freones, se produce en masa el refrigerador haciendo obsoleta la salazon y el negocio de la sal desaparece por completo para no volver a levantarse jamas.

Con un kg de oro se adquirian los mismos bienes que 2000 annos antes (no es verdad, pero bueno) porque el oro tiene una densidad de 19,3 g/cm3 por 10,5 de la plata, 11 del plomo y circa 7-9 del resto de los metales conocidos en la antiguedad, haciendo del oro la unica eleccion posible para hacer moneda porque cualquier falsificacion se puede detectar con una balanza. En los ultimos siglos se han descubierto metales de densidad en el orden de los 20 g/cm3 y en las ultimas decadas se han desarrollado tecnologias que hacen casi imposible falsificar papel moneda y muy facil detectar la falsificacion, haciendo inutil el oro. Es predecible lo que le va a pasar a la reliquia barbara, cuando ironicamente se publicita como la inversion mas segura de todas.


----------



## Vilux (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Con un kg de sal se adquirian los mismos bienes que 2000 annos antes hasta el siglo XX. De hecho muchas ciudades (todas las ciudades inglesas que acaban en -wich, por ejemplo) se fundaron para explotar depositos de sal, que tenia un valor enorme y generaba rutas comerciales ella sola.



La sal se pagaba en oro y plata ::::::

La sal era otro consumible más, el medio universal de intercambio eran los metales preciosos.


----------



## Vilux (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> ...en las ultimas decadas se han desarrollado tecnologias que hacen casi imposible falsificar papel moneda y muy facil detectar la falsificacion, haciendo inutil el oro.



El papel moneda es aceptado lo que dure el gobierno o economía que lo respalde. Una vez pierde credibilidad o capacidad económica, por muy auténtico que sea ese papel solo sirve para limpiarse el orto.

El oro sobrevive a todos los gobiernos, economías y sistemas políticos. Por eso es un refugio insustituible.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

kikepm dijo:


> De EE.UU.: Se necesita una auditoría de la Reserva Federal | elcato.org
> 
> Pero auditar la Fed es un asunto que genera un debate álgido. No según las alineaciones partidarias, sino que es algo que coloca a los defensores de la transparencia del gobierno en contra de los partidarios de una “independencia” política de la Fed. De manera que, ¿de qué se trata realmente esto de “auditar a la Fed”? Primero que nada, la Fed está actualmente sujeta a una auditoría financiera. Pero esto no se trata de eso. En este contexto, auditar significa evaluar el programa. Hay cuatro breves provisiones bajo la actual ley que restringen a la Oficina de Rendición de Cuentas del Gobierno (GAO, por sus siglas en inglés) de auditar cualquier cosa relacionada a la política monetaria de la Reserva Federal. Eso incluye las deliberaciones del cuerpo que determina la política de la Fed, el Comité Federal de Mercado Abierto (FOMC, por sus siglas en inglés), las comunicaciones del FOMC para implementar la política decidida, y las mismas transacciones realizadas por la Fed de Nueva York para implementar la política.
> 
> Auditar el oro es parte cosustancial a las pretensiones de los liberales.



Eso es un tema totalmente distinto, pero me parece una idea muy infantil. Si una parte de la Fed lo suficientemente grande como para imponerse esta secretamente untada por un cierto lobby que dicta la politica monetaria (pongamos por caso que a este lobby le interesa bajar los tipos de interes), a esos niveles es el chocolate del loro encargar una narrativa vendible a un think tank para ponerse todos de acuerdo y "justificar" tecnicamente la decision conforme a que las predicciones apuntan a un aumento de volatilidad en el precio del crudo, pasando todas las auditorias y aros con colores brillantes. Total, la poblacion en general no entiende ni para que sirve un banco central y se tragara cualquier cosa minimamente complicada y erudita y los austriacos que son hostiles a la idea van a seguir siendolo hagan lo que hagan.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Vilux dijo:


> La sal se pagaba en oro y plata ::::::
> 
> La sal era otro consumible más, el medio universal de intercambio eran los metales preciosos.



Por supuesto que la sal era un consumible (lo de que los salarios se pagaban en sal era un mito), pero estas mirando el dedo: era un producto muy demandado porque satisfacia una necesidad tecnica (conservar alimentos) cuyo valor se hundio una vez aparecio un adelanto tecnico que lo hacia mejor (la nevera moderna).

Se pagaba en oro (la plata era una moneda secundaria) precisamente porque el oro satisfacia una necesidad tecnica: era el mejor material existente para utilizarse como moneda y de ahi surgia su valor. Hoy en dia ni es un buen material (se puede falsificar) ni es necesario (tenemos billetes con hologramas disennados por la NASA) y por tanto no hay absolutamente nada que apuntale su valor salvo la creencia popular, la confianza, el fiat. Un billete de dolar es objetivamente mas valioso que su valor en oro.


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Con un kg de oro se adquirian los mismos bienes que 2000 annos antes (no es verdad, pero bueno) porque el oro tiene una densidad de 19,3 g/cm3 por 10,5 de la plata, 11 del plomo y circa 7-9 del resto de los metales conocidos en la antiguedad, haciendo del oro la unica eleccion posible para hacer moneda porque cualquier falsificacion se puede detectar con una balanza. En los ultimos siglos se han descubierto metales de densidad en el orden de los 20 g/cm3 y en las ultimas decadas se han desarrollado tecnologias que hacen casi imposible falsificar papel moneda y muy facil detectar la falsificacion, haciendo inutil el oro. Es predecible lo que le va a pasar a la reliquia barbara, cuando ironicamente se publicita como la inversion mas segura de todas.



Será algo supersticioso, pero la máscara de Tutankamon era de oro, no de sal. 

Como ya se ha dicho, el papel moneda vale tanto como el Estado que lo respalda. Si desaparece el Estado, desaparece su valor. 

El Egipto Antiguo hace milenios que desapareció. Pero la Máscara sigue siendo valiosa porque está hecha DE ORO. 

Aunque se pudiera encontrar otro metal con las carácterísticas de no ser falsificable, no tendría detrás milenios de tradición como depósito de valor. 

Cuando la hyperinflación en Zimbawe, la gente optó por el oro de manera natural. 

Si fuera tan "irrelevante" como tú dices, los bancos centrales no tendrían tanto empeño en repartriar sus reservas en oro. Y hasta la avanzada Alemania lo hace.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Será algo supersticioso, pero la máscara de Tutankamon era de oro, no de sal.
> 
> Como ya se ha dicho, el papel moneda vale tanto como el Estado que lo respalda. Si desaparece el Estado, desaparece su valor.
> 
> ...



No, en Zimbabwe optaron por las cabezas de ganado y la nueva unidad de moneda si no recuerdo mal era la oveja. En un escenario madmaxista el oro no sirve para nada, porque realmente no sirve para nada util (salvo un par de aplicaciones en electronica y odontologia que consumen muy poco volumen es demasiado blando para cualquier uso estructural y demasiado caro para competir con el cobre y el aluminio como conductor electrico y con la pasivacion para prevenir corrosion) ni tiene ningun valor mas alla de la tradicion. Y cuando la alternativa es pasar hambre como en Zimbabwe la tradicion se abandona rapido.

Por otro lado no se por que los bancos centrales repatrian oro, pero de hecho es un movimiento mas en la direccion de la irrelevancia que otra cosa. Si tu reserva de oro es importante en tus operaciones no lo quieres guardado en un armario, lo quieres preparado para salir al mercado en el momento en que sea necesario y esto quiere decir tenerlo en un nodo de comercio.


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> No, en Zimbabwe optaron por las cabezas de ganado y la nueva unidad de moneda si no recuerdo mal era la oveja.



El oro se impone como moneda de cambio en Zimbabue - Libertad Digital



> En un escenario madmaxista el oro no sirve para nada, porque realmente no sirve para nada util (salvo un par de aplicaciones en electronica y odontologia que consumen muy poco volumen es demasiado blando para cualquier uso estructural y demasiado caro para competir con el cobre y el aluminio como conductor electrico y con la pasivacion para prevenir corrosion) ni tiene ningun valor mas alla de la tradicion. Y cuando la alternativa es pasar hambre como en Zimbabwe la tradicion se abandona rapido.



Insistes en buscarle un valor "práctico" al asunto, cuando nunca lo ha tenido. Lo importante es que la "superstición" sobre su valor ha pervivido desde -al menos- el sexto milenio antes de Cristo, y que su valor "mágico" no depende del respaldo de ningún Estado, y aun más, de ninguna civilización. Egipto desapareció y Roma valoraba su oro. Roma cayó, y Europa valoraba su oro. No hay ningún activo con esas característica de permanencia de valor en toda la historia de la Humanidad. 

Lo único que podría destruir su valor es que se encontrase un método para fabricarlo masivamente a partir de otros metales. Pero no hay nada a que apunte a que es posible. Es más, tiene un origen extraterrestre.


----------



## FranMen (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Por supuesto que la sal era un consumible (lo de que los salarios se pagaban en sal era un mito), pero estas mirando el dedo: era un producto muy demandado porque satisfacia una necesidad tecnica (conservar alimentos) cuyo valor se hundio una vez aparecio un adelanto tecnico que lo hacia mejor (la nevera moderna).
> 
> Se pagaba en oro (la plata era una moneda secundaria) precisamente porque el oro satisfacia una necesidad tecnica: era el mejor material existente para utilizarse como moneda y de ahi surgia su valor. Hoy en dia ni es un buen material (se puede falsificar) ni es necesario (tenemos billetes con hologramas disennados por la NASA) y por tanto no hay absolutamente nada que apuntale su valor salvo la creencia popular, la confianza, el fiat. Un billete de dolar es objetivamente mas valioso que su valor en oro.



La moneda desde siempre se ha falsificado, la tecnología para fabricación de billetes ha avanzado, pero igualmente para falsificarlos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2018)

Hola, NTJ: En primer lugar le voy a agradecer su participación en este hilo y también darle la bienvenida al mismo. Dicho esto, está claro que como "metalero" tengo una opinión totalmente contraria a casi todo lo que Vd. ha manifestado y créame si le digo que NO me lo ha puesto "difícil", más bien al contrario... No en balde llevo unos cuantos "añitos" en esto de los MPs. Vayamos por partes:

1ª.- ORO = tier 1 = Activo de Riesgo Cero = ACTIVO DE LA MAYOR SOLVENCIA... ¿Qué parte de esto NO entiende Vd.?

2ª.- NO ha existido una auténtica auditoria del Oro de Fort Knox desde 1953... 

En realidad, el U.S. Bullion Depositary, más conocido como Fort Knox, fue construido para almacenar las reservas de Oro de los EE.UU., tras la confiscación del metal precioso decretada por la Gold Reserve Act de 1933 dictada por el Presidente Roosevelt.

E insisto en que NO ha HABIDO una auditoria como "Dios manda" desde el año 1953 y como mucho lo que existió -¿existe?- fue una "verificación" visual desde las cámaras de seguridad que están selladas. Esa labor era -¿es?- realizada por el Inspector General of the U.S. Treasury y el Office of the Chief Financial Officer of the U.S. Mint. Supongo que ese dato lo desconocía... ¿No?

Y la auditoría como "Dios manda" NO es tan compleja de realizar: 400 personas trabajando a jornada completa desde 6 meses y su misión consistiría en agujerear cada lingote, analizar su pureza y documentarlo. El coste de esta auditoría sería de entre 15-60 millones de Dólares y una vez finalizada se sellaría todo el Oro hasta una nueva auditoría y que NO tendría porqué ser anual... pero claro que tampoco habría que esperar otros ¡65 años!

Además, Alemania la ha realizado con su Oro en un espacio de tiempo muy corto, así que...

3º.- El poder adquisitivo del Oro es casi INMUTABLE en el tiempo... Es más, en determinados períodos alcanza un valor mucho mayor. Si una Onza de Oro en la época romana podía comprar una buena túnica y unas excelentes sandalias, hoy se pueden comprar también unos buenos trajes y zapatos por la misma cantidad, es decir que podemos MULTIPLICAR el producto. Además, yo suelo utilizar para medir el valor del Oro en los tiempos modernos el Índice Big Mac y me dice EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO... ¡Qué casualidad más casual!

4º.- Desde la más remota Antigüedad hasta bien avanzado el Siglo XX las "reparaciones de Guerra" ¿Cómo se han pagado? Pues en Oro y Plata, especialmente ésta última por ser más abundante... 

5º.- Precisamente ayer edité un artículo en mi Blog de Rankia donde daba datos sobre el gran aumento en las compras de Oro efectuadas por algunos Bancos Centrales en el período 2009-2017... Otro punto más que contradice su "argumentación".

6º.- En situaciones de HIPERINFLACIÓN los MPs son IMBATIBLES frente a cualquier otro activo financiero. Otra cosa es poder "materializarlo" o no, pero ahí ya entra la "cintura" o cultura financiera que cada cual posea...

En fin, podría cuestionarle muchas de las cosas que les ha comentado a otros conforeros, pero entiendo que con esto es suficiente.

De todas formas, lo dicho: Muchas Gracias por su participación y por dar su opinión.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Sí, esto es cierto. Pero es que la utilidad de esa web consiste en poder comprar y vender con extrema facilidad al precio diario de mercado -es decir, poder especular-. Para los que lo que quieran acumular oro en su casa para cuando venga el Apocalipsis Zombie -o se mueran y hereden los nietos-, no es lo adecuado, desde luego.



El Andorrano te vende y te envía el oro con unos costes y un spread muy razonable. 

Es otro negocio. No te lo custodia. Lo tienes bajo tu control, escondido en una de esas urnas de cerámica que aparecen en Inglaterra cuando las encuentra un dominguero con el detector de metales, dos mil años después de que te torturen los pictos.

El negocio de Bullionvault (hay otras plataformas similares, en mi opinión peores) es ofrecerte la custodia en lugar seguro, auditado, sin reserva fraccionaria (no es banca) y, además, con la posiblidad de hacer trading en tiempo real con el activo oro, no con futuros de papel, y con liquidez inmediata.

Si las comisiones por disponer de tu plata, (que está allocated, osea, sabes qué lingote físico es el que posees, numerado con un punzón), son muy altas, lo único que tienes que hacer es liquidar la cantidad equivalente y, con el dinero en la mano, ir a comprar plata al Andorrano

Hasta ahora van cumpliendo. En una situación madmaxista no sé como serían. Supongo que tan buenos o malos como el resto de los activos que no tienes enterrados en el monte.

Es una manera de diversificar e ir aumentando poco a poco la cantidad de mineral que posees con los movimientos acertados que hagas en tu cuenta, si es que eres capaz de adivinarlos, claro.

También el que tiene miles de fanegas de trigo las tiene que depositar en el silo de la cooperativa y a saber quien es el caco que las custodia. En el arcón de la cocina guardará para el invierno.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2018)

Aparte de esa tienda, existen otras e incluso más baratas, como por ejemplo en Alemania...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aparte de esa tienda, existen otras e incluso más baratas, como por ejemplo en Alemania...
> 
> Saludos.



Pero sus plataformas informáticas son peores. 

La de Bullionvault funciona de puta madre, es inmejorable.


----------



## kikepm (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Eso es un tema totalmente distinto, pero me parece una idea muy infantil. Si una parte de la Fed lo suficientemente grande como para imponerse esta secretamente untada por un cierto lobby que dicta la politica monetaria (pongamos por caso que a este lobby le interesa bajar los tipos de interes), a esos niveles es el chocolate del loro encargar una narrativa vendible a un think tank para ponerse todos de acuerdo y "justificar" tecnicamente la decision conforme a que las predicciones apuntan a un aumento de volatilidad en el precio del crudo, pasando todas las auditorias y aros con colores brillantes. Total, la poblacion en general no entiende ni para que sirve un banco central y se tragara cualquier cosa minimamente complicada y erudita y los austriacos que son hostiles a la idea van a seguir siendolo hagan lo que hagan.



Tu concepción de la realidad está bastante equivocada con respecto a la FED.

No es que una "parte de la Fed ... esta secretamente untada", es algo mucho más simple que eso. 

Los banqueros centrales creen en verdad que la inflación es buena para los intereses de la mayoría, y que la gente común (esa que "no entiende ni para que sirve un banco central") debe ser guiada a consumir más con vistas a aumentar la demanda agregada, aunque eso sea a costa de sus ahorros.

Como estos mismos banqueros no son tontos, y además están respaldados no, nombrados directamente por el presidente (que los puede deponer en cualquier momento) y ratificados por el congreso y senado, deben llevar a cabo políticas que resulten del agrado de los políticos que les nombran.

Además, la política monetaria expansiva (inflación monetaria) conduce a los aumentos de precios, por lo que la mejor manera de reconducir todos estos intereses es eliminando toda moneda que compita con el dinero inflactado e inflacionario del estado.

Si la gente común e ignorante no tiene con que comparar, no puede determinar que sus ahorros están siendo robados y transferidos, casualidad de casualidades, a aquellos grupos que ejercen presión y con intereses comunes a los que rigen el aparato estatal y monetario.

La mejor forma de evitar (informar de) los aumentos de precios es mediante la manipulación de las estadísticas de inflación, un hecho generalizado en las economías modernas, e introducier limitaciones al uso del oro como dinero, lo que permitiría a la gente poder comparar con el tiempo la disminución de la capacidad de compra del fiat.

Así que los banqueros centrales de EEUU tienen una disociación cognitiva entre la ideología en la que creen, el keynesianimo, y los efectos evidentes a los que su incorrecta comprensión de la economía y la falta de una teoría del capital conducen.

Que no es otro que a crisis financieras globales y a un crecimiento raquítico, mientras se han convertido en simples manipuladores y mentirosos profesionales.


¿Si este relato es una falsedad, por que no dar el gusto a los detractores y permitir que el oro y los procedimientos internos, actas de reuniones incluidas, sean públicas y transparentes a los ojos de los ignorantes?

El coste político sería NULO en el caso de que fueran inciertas las críticas, mientras que lograrían acallar muchas bocas.


No lo hacen por lo obvio, las sesiones delatarían la conspiración que existe entre los miembros de la junta para sostener la apariencia de lucha contra la inflación, cuando a lo que se dedican es a estudiar y aplicar las fórmulas que eviten que todo el tinglado inflacionario explote, lo cual ocurrirá tarde o temprano.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Con un kg de sal se adquirian los mismos bienes que 2000 annos antes hasta el siglo XX. De hecho muchas ciudades (todas las ciudades inglesas que acaban en -wich, por ejemplo) se fundaron para explotar depositos de sal, que tenia un valor enorme y generaba rutas comerciales ella sola. En la decada de 1920 se desarrollan los freones, se produce en masa el refrigerador haciendo obsoleta la salazon y el negocio de la sal desaparece por completo para no volver a levantarse jamas.
> 
> Con un kg de oro se adquirian los mismos bienes que 2000 annos antes (no es verdad, pero bueno) porque el oro tiene una densidad de 19,3 g/cm3 por 10,5 de la plata, 11 del plomo y circa 7-9 del resto de los metales conocidos en la antiguedad, haciendo del oro la unica eleccion posible para hacer moneda porque cualquier falsificacion se puede detectar con una balanza. En los ultimos siglos se han descubierto metales de densidad en el orden de los 20 g/cm3 y en las ultimas decadas se han desarrollado tecnologias que hacen casi imposible falsificar papel moneda y muy facil detectar la falsificacion, haciendo inutil el oro. Es predecible lo que le va a pasar a la reliquia barbara, cuando ironicamente se publicita como la inversion mas segura de todas.



Según esa teoría tuya de la densidad, que es la primera vez que la oigo, se hubiera utilizado como moneda el platino, en lugar del oro, y el plomo y el mercurio, en lugar de la plata.

Por fortuna, el oro es mucho más que eso.

Y que el bitcoin, aunque funcionase como dicen los bitcoñeros, que encima no funciona.



> Se pagaba en oro (la plata era una moneda secundaria) precisamente porque el oro satisfacia una necesidad tecnica: era el mejor material existente para utilizarse como moneda y de ahi surgia su valor. Hoy en dia ni es un buen material (se puede falsificar) ni es necesario (tenemos billetes con hologramas disennados por la NASA) y por tanto no hay absolutamente nada que apuntale su valor salvo la creencia popular, la confianza, el fiat. Un billete de dolar es objetivamente mas valioso que su valor en oro.



Tú de esto no tienes mucha idea, ¿no?



> No, en Zimbabwe optaron por las cabezas de ganado y la nueva unidad de moneda si no recuerdo mal era la oveja. En un escenario madmaxista el oro no sirve para nada, porque realmente no sirve para nada util (salvo un par de aplicaciones en electronica y odontologia que consumen muy poco volumen es demasiado blando para cualquier uso estructural y demasiado caro para competir con el cobre y el aluminio como conductor electrico y con la pasivacion para prevenir corrosion) ni tiene ningun valor mas alla de la tradicion. Y cuando la alternativa es pasar hambre como en Zimbabwe la tradicion se abandona rapido.



Ahí va, para que te ilustres.

gold for bread - YouTube

Somos un candil de sabiduría.

Todo lo sabemos entre todos.


----------



## kikepm (6 May 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> La moneda desde siempre se ha falsificado, la tecnología para fabricación de billetes ha avanzado, pero igualmente para falsificarlos.



LA fabricación y la falsificación son el mismo acto.

Que lo haga el gobierno o una banda en su sótano no confiere legitimidad alguna a ninguno de los dos.

La diferencia estriba en que el estado es capaz de obligar a otros a aceptar usar el papel, y a poner en un recinto cerrado con barrotes a todo aquel que le haga la competencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2018)

Vamos a ampliar un poco más lo que nos comenta el amigo kikepm y son algunas VERDADES sobre lo QUÉ ES y lo QUE REPRESENTA la FED...

- NO es "Federal": NO es una institución gubernamental. NO es "Reserva": NO mantiene ninguna reserva por Ley...

- NO es un Banco Central... ES un BANCO PRIVADO...

- Sus DUEÑOS NO son todos estadounidenses... ¡Qué "paradoja"! iLUSTREMOS: los Rothschild son de Londres y Berlín; los Lazard de París; Israel Moses Seif de Italia; los Kuhn, Loeb y Warburg de Alemania... Y sólo algunos son estadounidenses como los Rockefeller (de origen alemán) y otros pocos.

- Como BANCO PRIVADO que ES, NO paga ningún impuesto, ni federal ni estatal.

- Aunque constitucionalmente su funcionamiento depende del Congreso, NADIE puede cuestionar NI influir en su política monetaria.

- Emite Dólares SIN NINGÚN CONTROL, pero crítica a quien hace lo mismo...

- NO trabaja para el pueblo estadounidense, pues éste está endeudado "hasta las cejas" y más allá gracias a sus desastrosas políticas monetarias... Entre OTRAS COSAS.

- El problema REAL es que éste sería un "mal menor" si sólo afectará a los EE.UU., pero ya sabemos que NO es así porque su efecto es GLOBAL... Supongo que esto es lo que, además, buscaban los que propulsaron el "Globalismo"...

En fin, que TODO se comprende y se entiende mucho mejor si "profundizamos" en el tema y ya no digo si lo hacemos a nivel histórico, es decir en el cuándo y, sobre todo, cómo se formó la FED allá por el 1913...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Hoy en dia ni es un buen material ( se puede falsificar )




Lo cualo????? 

Se puede falsificar el oro? ::


----------



## kikepm (6 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Vamos a ampliar un poco más lo que nos comenta el amigo kikepm y son algunas VERDADES sobre lo QUÉ ES y lo QUE REPRESENTA la FED...
> 
> - NO es "Federal": NO es una institución gubernamental. NO es "Reserva": NO mantiene ninguna reserva por Ley...
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo creo que tampoco es una institución privada al uso, y desde luego tiene lazos públicos que lo asemejan más a una agencia pura estatal que a otra cosa:

- los directivos son nombrados por el presidente y confirmados por el congreso y senado. Luego la independencia pretendida del poder político no existe, sin más.

- no paga dividendos a sus accionistas, los bancos asociados privados, sino que sus beneficios van principalmente, como en un 95%, al Tesoro.

- no tiene una política de beneficios como cualquier empresa privada, sino supuestamente de control de la inflación, de mantenimiento de la capacidad adquisitiva del dólar. una mentira evidente pero no discutida más que por austríacos y pocos más.



Diferente es el hecho de que los intereses de la gran banca, esta si privada, y el gobierno sean comunes y contrarios al de la población general, y que dichos intereses se protejan por medio del banco central.

Yo creo que más que hablar de un banco central público o privado, deberíamos entender que el control polítoco de la FED y el interés privado de la gran banca privada CONFLUYEN. No solo coexisten, sino que son el mismo.

Al estado le interesa financiarse mediante déficits para hacer guerras, políticas públicas de todo tipo, generalmente represoras de la libertad de la gente común, etc.

Y a la banca le interesa un prestamista de último recurso que le recoja y evite sus quiebras cuando comete errores y realiza malas inversiones, por ejemplo concediendo a riesgo más préstamo del debido. Es más, este prestamista último provoca la irresponsabilidad financiera y empresarial de la banca, que de esta forma puede obtener grandes beneficios en la fase expansiva y ser rescatado en la fase de liquidación.


*Están unidos para explotar a la población general. Que es ignorante y no comprende el funcionamiento de la FED, claro está. Y que debe ser salvada de su propia inutilidad por estos mártires abnegados.*


----------



## MIP (6 May 2018)

Como que la fed no paga dividendos criatura...

The Fed - Appendix B. Dividends

Nada menos que un 6%.


----------



## kikepm (6 May 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Como que la fed no paga dividendos criatura...
> 
> The Fed - Appendix B. Dividends
> 
> Nada menos que un 6%.



Cierto, un 6% que viene fijado por ley, independientemente de los beneficios obtenidos y si hay suficiente para ello.

El resto, y los beneficios del emisor monopolístico de dinero suelen ser bastante mayores, va a parar al Tesoro público.

"...de los 855.000 millones de dólares en beneficios que ha obtenido la Reserva Federal desde su constitución, 841.000 millones se los ha quedado el Tesoro o agencias estatales y sólo 14.000 millones los bancos: esto es, el Tesoro ha absorbido el 98,6% de todos los beneficios de la Fed".

Creo que esto termina con la discusión sobre el destino de los beneficios como empresa privada.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2018)

Hola, kikepm: Vamos a ver la "diferencia" entre "público" y "privado"... Es una cuestión de "profundizar" un poco más y es lo que hay en este hilo... que nos obliga a esforzarnos en ello.

Bajo la doctrina de "Parens Patriae", resultante de la quiebra PACTADA -al menos, para mí...- en los EE.UU. en 1930, TODOS los recursos de los ciudadanos estadounidenses están poseídos por la Depositary Trust Corporation en el Número 55 de Water Street, en New York, asegurada por UCC Commercial Liens, los cuales son caratulados como "dinero de deudas" por la Reserva Federal. Y para más "inri"... bajo el "paraguas" de la Depositary Trust Corporation está CEDE Corporation, la Corporación de la Reserva Federal y American Bar Association, el brazo legal de los INTERESES BANCARIOS...

¿Está claro a QUIÉNES sirve la FED?

Por otro lado, el Presidente de los EE.UU. elije a quién le DICEN... Y el Congreso y el Senado de los EE.UU. están dominados por determinados lobbies, por tanto más de lo mismo...

Saludos.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> El oro se impone como moneda de cambio en Zimbabue - Libertad Digital



Esta noticia tiene 9 annos y habla de las zonas rurales, precisamente donde hay mineria de oro; no es moneda, es trueque. Sigo el tema porque es un experimento de primera magnitud y se han pasado a las ovejas desde hace tiempo.




Nefersen dijo:


> Insistes en buscarle un valor "práctico" al asunto, cuando nunca lo ha tenido. Lo importante es que la "superstición" sobre su valor ha pervivido desde -al menos- el sexto milenio antes de Cristo, y que su valor "mágico" no depende del respaldo de ningún Estado, y aun más, de ninguna civilización. Egipto desapareció y Roma valoraba su oro. Roma cayó, y Europa valoraba su oro. No hay ningún activo con esas característica de permanencia de valor en toda la historia de la Humanidad.
> 
> Lo único que podría destruir su valor es que se encontrase un método para fabricarlo masivamente a partir de otros metales. Pero no hay nada a que apunte a que es posible. Es más, tiene un origen extraterrestre.



Au contraire, en todos los comportamientos economicos que sobreviven encuentras un "valor practico" a poco que rasques. La burbuja inmobiliaria espannola tiene su origen en la politica monetaria franquista que derretia los ahorros a toda velocidad haciendo la compra de vivienda la unica opcion "practica".

La "supersticion" de su valor que se ha mantenido en todas las civilizaciones viene de que ninguna de las civilizaciones que nombras tenia otro medio tecnico para garantizar la autenticidad de la moneda, igual que la "supersticion" del valor de la sal que tambien compartian todas es que no tenian otro medio tecnico para conservar alimentos proteicos. No hay nada "magico" en lo que es pura y simple tecnologia.

Lo "unico" que podria destruir su valor es que se puedan generar alternativas tecnicas que permitan garantizar autenticidad de transacciones monetarias, de las que tenemos ya unas cuantas. Su destino esta escrito, igual que paso con el valor diferencial del IBM PC cuando surgieron los clonicos, con el del bitcoin cuando surgio el resto de criptomonedas y con el de todos los medicamentos cuando expira su patente.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Lo cualo?????
> 
> Se puede falsificar el oro? ::



Si, con wolframio, que tiene aproximadamente la misma densidad y es del orden de 1000 veces mas barato.

Puedes hacer un lingote o moneda falsos con una capa exterior de unos pocos mm de oro relleno de wolframio o de aleacion y necesitas o bien ensayos destructivos o bien maquinaria sofisticada para detectarlo, ambas cosas mucho mas engorrosas (cuando no directamente fuera de su alcance) para un tendero que la maquinita de detectar billetes falsos o los sistemas de seguridad de cualquier tarjeta de credito.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Según esa teoría tuya de la densidad, que es la primera vez que la oigo, se hubiera utilizado como moneda el platino, en lugar del oro, y el plomo y el mercurio, en lugar de la plata.



No es una teoria "mia" y me sorprende que supuestos expertos en oro no la conozcan cuando es la base del valor del oro y especialmente de su valor sobre la plata.

Respecto a tus objecciones: el platino y el wolframio no se conocian en la antiguedad, el plomo es la mitad de denso que el oro y por tanto susceptible de envilecimiento y el mercurio ademas de ser un liquido es tambien la mitad de denso que el oro.


----------



## Orooo (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Si, con wolframio, que tiene aproximadamente la misma densidad y es del orden de 1000 veces mas barato.
> 
> Puedes hacer un lingote o moneda falsos con una capa exterior de unos pocos mm de oro relleno de wolframio o de aleacion y necesitas o bien ensayos destructivos o bien maquinaria sofisticada para detectarlo, ambas cosas mucho mas engorrosas (cuando no directamente fuera de su alcance) para un tendero que la maquinita de detectar billetes falsos o los sistemas de seguridad de cualquier tarjeta de credito.




Pero eso no es falsificar el oro (material), es falsificar la moneda o el lingote para que PAREZCA que es oro.

Eso es facilmente comprobable, tanto como ponerte la moneda en la llema del dedo y darle un "toque" con la uña.

Otra cosa es comprobar un lingote de un kilo. Por eso aqui siempre se aconseja moneda y en el hilo de compra venta de oro lo puedes conseguir a spot e incluso menos, tan barato o mas como en Bullion Vault comprar un papel.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2018)

Hola, Orooo: De alguna manera, ambos tenéis "razón"... o más bien os referís a los mismo con distinto "concepto". La verdad, es que falsificar consiste en transformar algo VERDADERO en algo FALSO o crear algo con apariencia de verdadero sin serlo... Por ejemplo, podemos aplicarlo al Oro como a un Rubens...

Saludos.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Pero eso no es falsificar el oro (material), es falsificar la moneda o el lingote para que PAREZCA que es oro.
> 
> Eso es facilmente comprobable, tanto como ponerte la moneda en la llema del dedo y darle un "toque" con la uña.
> 
> Otra cosa es comprobar un lingote de un kilo. Por eso aqui siempre se aconseja moneda y en el hilo de compra venta de oro lo puedes conseguir a spot e incluso menos, tan barato o mas como en Bullion Vault comprar un papel.



Igual que falsificar un billete no es falsificar el billete real, es falsificar un trozo de algodon para que parezca que es un billete. Me da la impresion, y esto si es parcialmente teoria mia, de que vuestro gusto por el oro no es racional sino que viene de la estructura cerebral aspergeriana (subsector aversion al riesgo) que es tan abundante entre el sector austriaco.

La prueba de la unna y todos los analisis que involucren tests de superficie se pueden pasar sin problemas annadiendo una capa de oro del grosor deseado; el wolframio cuesta del orden de 1/1000 el valor del oro, cualquier porcentaje que falsifiques o alees es ganancia casi pura. De hecho he estado googleando ahora mismo porque creo recordar que hay aleaciones de wolframio doradas y me he encontrado que China ha montado una industria masiva de falsificaciones que es la pesadilla de los joyeros y los numismaticos.


----------



## Orooo (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Igual que falsificar un billete no es falsificar el billete real, es falsificar un trozo de algodon para que parezca que es un billete. Me da la impresion, y esto si es parcialmente teoria mia, de que vuestro gusto por el oro no es racional sino que viene de la estructura cerebral aspergeriana (subsector aversion al riesgo) que es tan abundante entre el sector austriaco.
> 
> La prueba de la unna y todos los analisis que involucren tests de superficie se pueden pasar sin problemas annadiendo una capa de oro del grosor deseado; el wolframio cuesta del orden de 1/1000 el valor del oro, cualquier porcentaje que falsifiques o alees es ganancia casi pura. De hecho he estado googleando ahora mismo porque creo recordar que hay aleaciones de wolframio doradas y me he encontrado que China ha montado una industria masiva de falsificaciones que es la pesadilla de los joyeros y los numismaticos.



Pues no se.

En cuanto a la prueba de sonido no se yo si el wolframio tendria la resonancia del oro.

Yo tengo oro, por que historicamente ha sido valor desde toda la vida de dios, y sigue siendo valor. Si el año que viene ya no es valor y dentro de 500 años sigue sin ser valor, tendre que daros la razon a los que decis que el oro no sirve para nada. El problema es que para entonces ya habre muerto varias veces 

Que aconsejas como activo tangible, que sea facilmente transportable, que actue como refugio, que historicamente haya sido siempre valor y actualmente siga siendo valor?


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> Pues no se.
> 
> En cuanto a la prueba de sonido no se yo si el wolframio tendria la resonancia del oro.
> 
> ...



En la lista te ha faltado poner "que sea dorado" y "que tenga simbolo Au".

El problema del oro es que en realidad no es un metal valioso sino precisamente una moneda fiat sin apenas valor intrinseco por contrario a lo que os han vendido que suene con todo lo que ello implica. Lo mas parecido a lo que creeis que es el oro son ciertos metales del grupo del platino como el rodio, el paladio o el renio, que son imprescindibles para la industria avanzada y que si forman parte de las carteras de los ricos (a que de estos metales no ois publicidad?), pero que me imagino que tienen problemas de liquidez dado que no es algo que tenga un mercado muy activo. 

En cualquier caso, la unica regla valida en el mercado (en cualquier mercado) para el inversor que busque bajo riesgo es siempre la misma: diversificar al maximo, idealmente una mezcla de propiedades fisicas, acciones, bonos y materias primas. Si inviertes todo en oro (o en vivienda) y el oro (o la vivienda) se hunde la has cagado pero bien.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2018)

Ja,ja,ja... puestos a buscar "comparaciones" entre "productos" y "precios", se ha dejado Vd. el Veneno del Escorpión -SÍ, NO es "coña"...- o de la Antimateria...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> En cualquier caso, la unica regla valida en el mercado (en cualquier mercado) para el inversor que busque bajo riesgo es siempre la misma: diversificar al maximo, idealmente una mezcla de propiedades fisicas, acciones, bonos y materias primas. Si inviertes todo en oro (o en vivienda) y el oro (o la vivienda) se hunde la has cagado pero bien.




En eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo. En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en lo que opina del oro para añadirlo a una cartera diversificada.

No me sentiria nada comodo teniendo una cartera de acciones por muy diversificada que este, sin tener algo tangible como el oro (el ladrillo no me va)


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2018)

El "ladrillo" puede ser tan válido como el Oro si lo vemos como "inversión" o valor patrimonial. Esto es como en todo: que el activo esté en "precio" -el que tú le asignes...- y tengas la "pasta" para adquirirlo en el momento que se estime oportuno. Quizás, para mí la Vivienda habitual y los MPs formen parte de mis activos a los que concedo más VALOR. Y NO sólo tengo éstos... así que "algo" sabré al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (6 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El "ladrillo" puede ser tan válido como el Oro si lo vemos como "inversión" o valor patrimonial. Esto es como en todo: que el activo esté en "precio" -el que tú le asignes...- y tengas la "pasta" para adquirirlo en el momento que se estime oportuno. Quizás, para mí la Vivienda habitual y los MPs formen parte de mis activos a los que concedo más VALOR. Y NO sólo tengo éstos... así que "algo" sabré al respecto.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando.

Entiendo que el ladrillo es una inversion y no tiene por que ser mala, lo que no va conmigo es por dos razones.

1- España: Quizas el pais en el que menos se protege la propiedad privada.

2- Transportabilidad: Digamos que soy "de culo inquieto"


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2018)

Bueno, Orooo, tú NO encajas ahí y, por eso mismo, no la consideras... Eso SÍ, hace un momento hacia "números" respecto a lo que me costó mi vivienda, el tiempo que he vivido en ella y lo que sacaría ahora a precio de mercado... Y, la verdad, como INVERSIÓN sería un gran acierto, pero está claro que hablo por mí y conozco muchísimos casos en que ha constituido un fracaso...

Tampoco te creas que hay gran protección a la "propiedad privada" por esos "mundos de Dios"... Dependerá de dónde recales, ni más ni menos...

Saludos.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> En eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo. En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en lo que opina del oro para añadirlo a una cartera diversificada.
> 
> No me sentiria nada comodo teniendo una cartera de acciones por muy diversificada que este, sin tener algo tangible como el oro (el ladrillo no me va)



Cada uno a su estilo, pero lo de "tener algo tangible" es una limitacion peligrosa que sugeriria evitar por absurda; a un Estado suficientemente dictatorial como para pasarse por el forro de los huevos los contratos financieros no le costaria nada mandar matones a desvalijar casas como sucede en Venezuela, y en caso de madmaxismo y caida de la civilizacion lo unico que cuenta es tener tierras, armas y maquinas, no moneda fiat de ningun tipo.

El oro es una pesima inversion porque tiene un Sharpe horroroso: la inversion no crece ni genera dividendo y a cambio ofrece un riesgo altisimo porque como han dicho todos sus defensores su valor se sostiene unicamente por la convencion popular. En realidad estas apostando a que la convencion popular se mantiene sin cambios en el futuro, y si echamos un breve vistazo a la historia podemos ver claramente que el backtesting sale negativo.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> 2- Transportabilidad: Digamos que soy "de culo inquieto"



Sinceramente, acciones o francos suizos, o en caso de que acaben por estabilizarse criptomonedas. El oro se queda en tierra de nadie.


----------



## paketazo (6 May 2018)

Bonito debate, agradezco a NTJ su paso por este reducto para darnos su opinión sobre el oro...las opiniones pueden ser "oro" o "tungsteno" ... solo hay que intentar analizarlas bien, y tratar de contrastarlas con muchas otras.

Yo opino, y seguramente de modo erróneo, que el oro, podría sí ser una inversión, al tiempo que podría ser también un seguro ante determinados acontecimientos económicos.

El oro papel es muy especulativo, mueve un buen % de dinero a diario.

El oro metal, a día de hoy y si nadie lo remedia, es algo con una capitalización de mercado inmensa, y eso se debe a algo.

Simplemente su escasez y que exista una industria minera a nivel mundial enorme le confiere valor...ojo he dicho *valor*, la utilidad es otra cosa.


La utilidad del oro, puede venir de muy diferentes lugares, pero la utilidad que buscamos generalmente en este foro, es una alternativa a las inversiones tradicionales de bonos, renta variable/fija, ladrillo, fondos...

Pensemos que el oro, aun siendo confiscable, no sería una sencilla tarea para los confiscadores, mientras que los activos que he mencionado con anterioridad dejan de ser nuestros en cuestión de segundos...eso le otorga también valor y utilidad.

Lo de diversificar, no es algo nuevo por aquí, pues creo que todos los que escribimos, poseemos una variedad de activos aceptable, lo que sí nos hace diferentes al inversor común en la piel de toro, es que poseemos un % de metales preciosos mayor a la media, pero no considero que eso nos haga mejores al resto evidentemente, pues la verdad absoluta no la posee nadie.

¿que hay metales más raros, caros y útiles?

¡Pues claro!

¿Pero que liquidez tienen esos mercados?

¿Voy al joyero de la esquina a ver si quiere rodio? ... quizá con suerte me acepte algo de paladio con un 20% de perdida sobre el precio de mercado.

En caso de problemas estructurales o coyunturales a nivel global, o simplemente a nivel continental, yo me quedo con el oro o la plata por encima de otros metales (y eso que tengo platino), pero no, de momento sigo pensando así.

En cuanto a Zimbabwe, ya que se ha mencionado, no sé si serán cabezas de ganado, u oro lo que se usará comúnmente, a parte de moneda extranjera (esto último es realmente lo que se usa $ principalmente), pero es un nuevo adoptante de cryptomonedas, ya que es de las pocas defensas que le quedan a los ciudadanos de tratar de subsistir y poder recibir y enviar transferencias internacionales de manera eficiente (tasas bancarias insoportables).

Lo dicho, bonito debate...ya nos hacía falta.

Un saludo


----------



## Ludovicus (6 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Como ya se ha dicho, el papel moneda vale tanto como el Estado que lo respalda. Si desaparece el Estado, desaparece su valor.



Si caemos en la anarquía, creo que los latunes y las armas de fuego y su munición tendrán mucho más valor que el oro.


----------



## Viruss (6 May 2018)

Buscando por ivoox encontre esto sobre materias primas.

http://¡Te recomiendo que escuches este audio de iVoox!14. Inversión en materias primashttp://www.ivoox.com/25164382

En la parte final comentan sobre el oro. Espero que no esté repetido. ¡Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2018)

En ese supuesto, los latunes y las armas se obtienen mediante su compra y ya como "segunda opción" el trueque. En la "primera", el Oro y la Plata suelen ser fundamentales...

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Si, con wolframio, que tiene aproximadamente la misma densidad y es del orden de 1000 veces mas barato.
> 
> Puedes hacer un lingote o moneda falsos con una capa exterior de unos pocos mm de oro relleno de wolframio o de aleacion y necesitas o bien ensayos destructivos o bien *maquinaria sofisticada para detectarlo, ambas cosas mucho mas engorrosas *(cuando no directamente fuera de su alcance) para un tendero que la maquinita de detectar billetes falsos o los sistemas de seguridad de cualquier tarjeta de credito.



Entérese usted bien antes de venir aquí a soltar pelotudeces.

No es necesario ningún tipo de maquinaria sofisticada ni cara para poder comprobar la autenticidad de una onza o lingote de oro.

Tan solo es necesario:
- un calibre (pie de rey), unos 12-20 Eur.
- báscula de precisión, entre 60-100 Eur.
- Medidor de ultrasonidos, 160 Eur. TM8812 Digital Ultrasonic Thickness Meter Metallic Gauge 1~200mm Non-Metallic | eBay

Con este último dispositivo podrá comprobar que la pieza en cuestión es en toda su densidad del material seleccionado.

El oro posee una propagación del sonido de 3240 metros/segundo. (La plata 3600).
El wolframio/tungsteno 5350 m/s.

Es imposible falsificar onzas o lingotes que pasen las 3 pruebas seguidas (peso, dimensiones y ultrasonidos) y todo ello puede ser adquirido por el coste de un Soberano o una maquina detectora de billetes sencillita.

También está la prueba del peso específico, que se puede realizar con bastante aproximación sin necesidad de caras básculas profesionales.

Esta mañana cuando leí sus aportaciones preferí mantenerme al margen pero veo que usted visita este hilo no para opinar, aportar o discrepar, sino para tocar los cojones (para darse cuenta de eso no son necesarios los ultrasonidos). Así que deje de desinformar y contradecir con rancios argumentos.

Existen otros muchos hilos de diversa temática donde encajará usted mejor.


----------



## kikepm (6 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Vamos a ver la "diferencia" entre "público" y "privado"... Es una cuestión de "profundizar" un poco más y es lo que hay en este hilo... que nos obliga a esforzarnos en ello.
> 
> Bajo la doctrina de "Parens Patriae", resultante de la quiebra PACTADA -al menos, para mí...- en los EE.UU. en 1930, TODOS los recursos de los ciudadanos estadounidenses están poseídos por la Depositary Trust Corporation en el Número 55 de Water Street, en New York, asegurada por UCC Commercial Liens, los cuales son caratulados como "dinero de deudas" por la Reserva Federal. Y para más "inri"... bajo el "paraguas" de la Depositary Trust Corporation está CEDE Corporation, la Corporación de la Reserva Federal y American Bar Association, el brazo legal de los INTERESES BANCARIOS...
> 
> ...



Esto es una supersimplificación de como opera el sistema, y una justificación de origen marxista que anula toda responsabilidad al proceso político. Además dicha justificación invariablemente tiende a señalar al proceso privado "de mercado", cuando es evidente por un sencillo análisis que "el mercado" es totalmente ajeno a los tejemanejes del sector publico o de sus socios la GRAN banca.

En primer lugar, lo obvio y ya constatado, ni la FED ni el BCE son entidades de mercado, con principios de beneficio ni cuyos beneficios van a parar a sus accionistas, como ya he demostrado arriba.

Su supuesta independencia del poder político es una absoluta absurdez defendida no se sabe muy bien bajo que argumento, máxime cuando quien pone (Y DEPONE no lo olvidemos) a los banqueros centrales es el presidente, Congreso y Senado. Sería como afirmar que el fiscal general del estado en España es independiente del gobierno, cuando es nombrado por este. 

Así que ni entidad de mercado, ni independencia del poder político.

Ahora, la justificación de que el presidente no tiene poder para elegir o designar.

Bien es cierto que los presidentes tienen menos poder del que la gente común puede suponer, pero de ahí a pensar que son meros peones va un firmamento. Por supuesto que en las decisiones del día a día los presidentes reciben muchas influencias y presiones, pero pensar que no actúan en su propio interés egoista, y que este se opondría al interés de la GRAN BANCA, es un suponer absurdo.

Los presidentes no se oponen al interés de la gran banca por la sencilla razón de que su interés es COMÚN. El de imprimr dinero barato para poder jugar a sus guerras y tirar sus misiles aquí y allá. Lo hemos visto con Trump, lo vimos con Obama, y lo seguiremos viendo con los que vengan.

Mientras que a los banqueros les interesa disponer de un colchón que les impida quebrar, aún a pesar de sus errores.


¿Por que razón hay que pensar que los presidentes son unos pobrecitos indefensos y maniatados por el poder de la banca? Esto es un ejercicio fácil que evita encontrar respuestas a por qué actúan como actúan. Son y forman parte del problema del mundo de la política, del que los grandes banqueros forman parte en realidad.

En la práctica y dado que Trump ha sido elegido por votación directa y mandato popular, no le debe nada a ninguno de los banqueros antes citados. Trump actúa como actúa siguiendo sus propios principios e intereses.

Quizás en España la cosa no sea tan sencilla, porque el 99% de los electos debe su cargo al lider de su partido. ¿Pero en USA? donde cada poder es elegido, la cosa no se resuelve ligando las decisiones a conspiraciones.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Entérese usted bien antes de venir aquí a soltar pelotudeces.
> 
> No es necesario ningún tipo de maquinaria sofisticada ni cara para poder comprobar la autenticidad de una onza o lingote de oro.
> 
> ...



Si nos ponemos tecnicos necesitas tambien un medidor de radiacion o de magnetismo. La respuesta a ultrasonidos se puede tunear sin mayores problemas si aleas uranio (tambien muy barato) con el wolframio o modificando el tamanno de grano.

Pero es que no tiene el mas minimo sentido pasar por todo eso y a eso me referia con lo del engorro. Una maquinita de deteccion de billetes falsos cuesta 50-100 dolares, 2-3 segundos por billete y cero entrenamiento del tendero. Sinceramente no veo como el oro le puede hacer competencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2018)

Hola, kikepm: Aunque ya lo conoces, te dejo esto y de paso también para quienes nos leen...

"Yo creo que las entidades financieras son más peligrosas para nuestras libertades que un ejército en armas. Si el pueblo americano permitiera alguna vez que los bancos privados controlen la emisión de moneda circulante, primero a través de la Inflación y luego por la Deflación, los Bancos y las Corporaciones que crecen a su alrededor despojarán al pueblo de toda propiedad hasta que nuestros hijos despierten un día sin hogar y desamparados en el continente que sus padres conquistaron". Thomas Jefferson, Tercer Presidente de los EE.UU., 1802.

Bien, kikepm, vuelta a comenzar: ¿Quiénes controlan y forman parte de la FED? Pues, ni más ni menos que lo "profetizado" sin querer por el bueno de Jefferson...

Y respecto a Trump, va a ser que NO... éste "pollo" manda lo que manda, es decir CASI NADA... Y el Congreso y el Senado son controlados fuertemente por LOBBIES ampliamente conocidos. Es más, es muy notorio que muchas Corporaciones financian las "Campañas" de muchos de sus "favoritos"...

Saludos.


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Es una manera de diversificar e ir aumentando poco a poco la cantidad de mineral que posees con los movimientos acertados que hagas en tu cuenta, si es que eres capaz de adivinarlos, claro.



En los últimos años no ha sido necesario adivinar demasiado. Si veo el precio por debajo de los 1200$, empiezo a comprar, más cuanto más baje de ahí. 

Si veo que supera los 1300$, dejo de comprar. Sólo vendo si veo una subida "extraordinaria", es decir, debida a una crisis geopolítica momentánea, como una de estas guerra de temporada a las que acostumbra el Imperio.


----------



## L'omertá (6 May 2018)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Entérese usted bien antes de venir aquí a soltar pelotudeces.
> 
> No es necesario ningún tipo de maquinaria sofisticada ni cara para poder comprobar la autenticidad de una onza o lingote de oro.
> 
> ...



Pido un aplauso pues el thanks me parecía demasiado poco.


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Esta noticia tiene 9 annos y habla de las zonas rurales, precisamente donde hay mineria de oro; no es moneda, es trueque.



Esto es un sofisma. Todo "dinero" es una forma de trueque, si lo ve así. Pero no es trueque en tanto el oro no tiene ninguna utilidad salvo la de conservar un valor que sirva para intercambiar -es decir, actuar como moneda-. 



> Lo "unico" que podria destruir su valor es que se puedan generar alternativas tecnicas que permitan garantizar autenticidad de transacciones monetarias, de las que tenemos ya unas cuantas.



No, la condición es que garantice la autenticidad y el valor AL MARGEN de un agente externo que garantice dicho valor o autenticidad. Es decir, que sea inherente y no dependa ni de un Estado -moneda fiat- ni de una tecnología- bitcoin-.

¿Puede señalar cuántas técnicas alternativas existen que cumplan esas condiciones y sean universalmente aceptadas? Porque me puede decir que las perlas o los diamantes lo son, pero no son ni divisibles (caso del diamante), ni fáciles de conservar (caso de las perlas). Así que si miramos cualquier otro material, el oro prevalece -no por casualidad ni por capricho-, sino por su inherentes características irreplicables.


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Si, con wolframio, que tiene aproximadamente la misma densidad y es del orden de 1000 veces mas barato.
> 
> Puedes hacer un lingote o moneda falsos con una capa exterior de unos pocos mm de oro relleno de wolframio o de aleacion y necesitas o bien ensayos destructivos o bien maquinaria sofisticada para detectarlo



Intente venderle a un banco suizo uno de esos lingotes de wolframio y verá lo que le pasa.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿que hay metales más raros, caros y útiles?
> 
> ¡Pues claro!
> 
> ...



Bueno, es que la liquidez nace de las inestabilidades espaciales o temporales en el precio, que por definicion es lo contrario a lo que buscais. Esto es un problema estructural y la causa ultima del nacimiento del fiat. 

Un buen deposito de valor nunca va a tener buen valor como medio de intercambio porque nadie se quiere deshacer de el y su liquidez es minima, y esta es la causa ultima de que utilicemos bienes sin ningun tipo de valor salvo el facial (fiat) como conchas de molusco o monedas de oro/plata/papel con devaluacion integrada y no bienes reales como harina de trigo, acciones u ovejas. Bienvenido al fascinante mundo de las fronteras eficientes.


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Si caemos en la anarquía, creo que los latunes y las armas de fuego y su munición tendrán mucho más valor que el oro.



Los estados de caos absoluto son temporales, tienden rápidamente a crear una nueva normalidad. Es decir, la etapa donde dura el mad-max es muy corto. Lo primero que regresa es alguna forma de orden público -aunque sea impuesto por un señor de la guerra, como en Somalia-. Ahora bien, los esquemas monetarios fiat no son fáciles de reconstruir, necesitan una Estado estable y solvente -con la capacidad de recaudar impuestos-, e instituciones financieras. Esta fase sí que puede prolongarse por décadas, y en ella, el valor del oro sí que permanece, al ser una forma de "moneda" que todo el mundo acepta, tanto cacos como policías. 

Un ejemplo lo podemos ver a la caída del imperio romano. Se tardaron 1000 años en reconstruir una estructura solvente que mantuviera el valor fiat de una moneda. Y en todo ese periodo entre el S.VI y el XVI, el oro siguió funcionando como moneda, universalmente aceptado.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esto es un sofisma. Todo "dinero" es una forma de trueque, si lo ve así. Pero no es trueque en tanto el oro no tiene ninguna utilidad salvo la de conservar un valor que sirva para intercambiar -es decir, actuar como moneda-.
> 
> 
> No, la condición es que garantice la autenticidad y el valor AL MARGEN de un agente externo que garantice dicho valor o autenticidad. Es decir, que sea inherente y no dependa ni de un Estado -moneda fiat- ni de una tecnología- bitcoin-.
> ...



Toda tu argumentacion parte de que has entendido lo que es una moneda al reves. Una caracteristica central de una moneda es que tenga el MENOR valor intrinseco posible, idealmente cero, porque el capital invertido en la circulacion de moneda es capital que no esta invertido en creacion de riqueza.

Por poner un ejemplo que vas a ver mas claro, una civilizacion alternativa podria utilizar penicilina para moneda. Esto quiere decir que tendria que fabricar X millones de toneladas para usos medicos e Y millones de toneladas para moneda, lo cual es absurdo y no puede competir contra otra civilizacion que fabrique X millones de toneladas para usos medicos y utilice como moneda productos de poco valor como algodon, plastico o cierto metal amarillo inutil para fines practicos y sin demanda alguna.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Los estados de caos absoluto son temporales, tienden rápidamente a crear una nueva normalidad. Es decir, la etapa donde dura el mad-max es muy corto. Lo primero que regresa es alguna forma de orden público -aunque sea impuesto por un señor de la guerra, como en Somalia-. Ahora bien, los esquemas monetarios fiat no son fáciles de reconstruir, necesitan una Estado estable y solvente -con la capacidad de recaudar impuestos-, e instituciones financieras. Esta fase sí que puede prolongarse por décadas, y en ella, el valor del oro sí que permanece, al ser una forma de "moneda" que todo el mundo acepta, tanto cacos como policías.
> 
> Un ejemplo lo podemos ver a la caída del imperio romano. Se tardaron 1000 años en reconstruir una estructura solvente que mantuviera el valor fiat de una moneda. Y en todo ese periodo entre el S.VI y el XVI, el oro siguió funcionando como moneda, universalmente aceptado.



El oro es una moneda fiat. Estas demostrando lo contrario de lo que quieres argumentar.


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Toda tu argumentacion parte de que has entendido lo que es una moneda al reves. Una caracteristica central de una moneda es que tenga el MENOR valor intrinseco posible, idealmente cero, porque el capital invertido en la circulacion de moneda es capital que no esta invertido en creacion de riqueza.



Y es que el oro tiene el menor valor intrínseco -como material-. Su "valor" es ciertamente fiat, pero un fiat "inherente" -es decir, que es universalemte aplicado sin necesidad de ser "validado" por ningún agente externo. Esa carácterística no la tienen ninguna "moneda fiat" de esas que comentas. Un dolar, si desaparece EEUU en un conflicto nuclear, vale NADA. Una onza de oro enterrada en Montana, tras un desastre nuclear, sigue manteniendo su valor.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Y es que el oro tiene el menor valor intrínseco -como material-. Su "valor" es ciertamente fiat, pero un fiat "inherente" -es decir, que es universalemte aplicado sin necesidad de ser "validado" por ningún agente externo. Esa carácterística no la tienen ninguna "moneda fiat" de esas que comentas. Un dolar, si desaparece EEUU en un conflicto nuclear, vale NADA. Una onza de oro enterrada en Montana, tras un desastre nuclear, sigue manteniendo su valor.



Es exactamente lo mismo. Si confias en el oro, en el dolar o en las tarjetas regalo de Starbucks o Steam (hay una curiosa economia paralela en torno a ellas) estas confiando en que una determinada comunidad mantenga la convencion de utilizarlo como medio de intercambio. Cualquier divisa fiat (e historicamente el grado de "fiatness" de todas las divisas utilizadas en la practica es cercano al 100%) carece de valor "inherente" y necesita ser "validada" por la comunidad; el dolar americano por ejemplo es la moneda de curso legal de facto en Venezuela en medio del colapso generalizado de las instituciones (los chavistas son peores que un ataque nuclear). Si tras el ataque nucelar la sociedad superviviente decide que la divisa son los antiguos tazos de Matutano puedes utilizar la onza de oro para una mesa que cojea y poco mas.

Te recomendaria que leas algo de bibliografia sobre la historia de las divisas y las primeras implementaciones en Egipto y Sumeria (que aun no eran monedas) para tener una vision mas global.


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Es exactamente lo mismo. Si confias en el oro, en el dolar o en las tarjetas regalo de Starbucks o Steam (hay una curiosa economia paralela en torno a ellas) estas confiando en que una determinada comunidad mantenga la convencion de utilizarlo como medio de intercambio. Cualquier divisa fiat (e historicamente el grado de "fiatness" de todas las divisas utilizadas en la practica es cercano al 100%) carece de valor "inherente" y necesita ser "validada" por la comunidad; el dolar americano por ejemplo es la moneda de curso legal de facto en Venezuela en medio del colapso generalizado de las instituciones (los chavistas son peores que un ataque nuclear). Si tras el ataque nucelar la sociedad superviviente decide que la divisa son los antiguos tazos de Matutano puedes utilizar la onza de oro para una mesa que cojea y poco mas.
> 
> Te recomendaria que leas algo de bibliografia sobre la historia de las divisas y las primeras implementaciones en Egipto y Sumeria (que aun no eran monedas) para tener una vision mas global.



No, no es exactamente lo mismo. Sigues haciendo un análisis grueso y falaz que no atiende a las diferencias. 

Estamos de acuerdo en que el valor del oro es fiat, *pero un fiat que no depende de un agente externo que lo valide*, sino que es universal y que se ha mantenido durante 8000 años de historia. 

Si Starbucks deja de existir, sus tarjetas no valen NADA. 
Si Steam deja de existir, sus tarjetas no valen NADA.
Si internet deja de existir, el Bitcoin no vale NADA.
Si EEUU deja de existir, sus dólares no valen NADA. 

Si Roma, Egipto, Persia o la España de Felipe II dejan de existir, su ORO sigue valiendo lo mismo. Y si encuentras un galéon hundido del S.XVI, su ORO sigue siendo aceptado en TODO EL MUNDO. 

Los reichmarks de 1940 valen NADA. El oro nazi VALE IGUAL. 

Si no ves la diferencia entre una tarjeta de Starbucks y una onza de oro, no puedo ayudarte. Te recomiendo algo de bibliografía sobre las disonancias cognitivas.


----------



## paraisofiscal (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Si nos ponemos tecnicos necesitas tambien un medidor de radiacion o de magnetismo. La respuesta a ultrasonidos se puede tunear sin mayores problemas si aleas uranio (tambien muy barato) con el wolframio o modificando el tamanno de grano.



Sigue sin saber lo que dice, Oro y plata son metales diamagnéticos.

Adivine cuales son las propiedades magnéticas del uranio.

Ya se lo resumo, con un simple imán a tomar por culo su aleación.

Por otro lado, una aleación de wolframio y uranio sería detectada mediante ultrasonidos por su mayor velocidad sónica.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> No, no es exactamente lo mismo. Sigues haciendo un análisis grueso y falaz que no atiende a las diferencias.
> 
> Estamos de acuerdo en que el valor del oro es fiat, *pero un fiat que no depende de un agente externo que lo valide*, sino que es universal y que se ha mantenido durante 8000 años de historia.
> 
> ...



Pues yo niego que el oro sea un valor fiat. 

Ni tiene, ni tendrá nunca, riesgo de contrapartida.

Un valor fiat (hágase) depende de que una autoridad superior lo imponga y lo avale y el oro no necesita de nada de esto en función de sus cualidades físicas, que son determinadas por su posición en la tabla periódica y lo hacen único, como demostraré cuando tenga tiempo, y de las cuales su densidad solo es una de ellas y no la más importante.

La aparición de este nuevo Racional con sus simplezas e inexactitudes anima un foro que estaba casi muerto, pero este debate ya lo hemos tenido una docena de veces.

Solo el hecho de que afirme que el oro es fiat, que no tiene valor intrínseco y que se basa en la confianza, una convención social, ya lo debería descalificar.

Hombre, por supuesto que si, de repente, se inventase un procedimiento que lo pudiera crear en laboratorio por un precio equivalente al de las gominolas, perdería todo su valor monetario, aunque no su utilidad industrial u ornamental, que sería infinita. Todo se haría de oro.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> No, no es exactamente lo mismo. Sigues haciendo un análisis grueso y falaz que no atiende a las diferencias.
> 
> Estamos de acuerdo en que el valor del oro es fiat, *pero un fiat que no depende de un agente externo que lo valide*, sino que es universal y que se ha mantenido durante 8000 años de historia.
> 
> ...



No es mal ejemplo. El oro es esencialmente un Reichsmark de 1940 que un grupo de incondicionales se niegan a abandonar y quieren atesorar.

La moneda no la valida un agente externo, la valida la propia comunidad economica. Tu mismo te pones el ejemplo, el oro sigue siendo apreciado mucho despues de la caida de los gobiernos que lo instituyeron como moneda oficial. Donde metes la pata estrepitosamente es al pensar que ello se debe a una propiedad intrinseca del oro y no a que sencillamente la comunidad necesita un medio de intercambio para su dia a dia y pasaria lo mismo con cualquier otra moneda fiat.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Pues yo niego que el oro sea un valor fiat.



Puedes negar que la gravedad exista tambien.

A lo mejor volamos todos.



> Un valor fiat (hágase) depende de que una autoridad superior lo imponga



No, depende de que la comunidad lo acepte. Teneis unos fallos de concepto terribles.

Ironicamente de las tres grandes eras de la divisa en Europa la unica que vino auspiciada por la autoridad superior fue la segunda, la de las monedas de oro y plata con el sello del Estado. Tanto la primera (bloques de cobre) como la tercera (billetes) nacieron espontaneamente entre los comerciantes.


----------



## Ludovicus (6 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo en que el valor del oro es fiat, *pero un fiat que no depende de un agente externo que lo valide*, sino que es universal y que se ha mantenido durante 8000 años de historia.



8.000 años. ¿Y las decenas de miles de años anteriores de historia humana?


----------



## Ludovicus (6 May 2018)

Condiciones de conservación

"Se han encontrado informes de trigo almacenados durante 30 años que aún eran comestibles."

¿Está rico el chorizo entre dos láminas de oro?


----------



## Kovaliov (6 May 2018)

Bueno, para qué vamos a seguir?

Solo decir una obviedad que es como ir a explicar a la facultad de ingeniería la tabla del dos.

Una cosa es dinero y otra moneda.



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Pues yo niego que el oro sea un valor fiat.
> 
> Ni tiene, ni tendrá nunca, riesgo de contrapartida.
> 
> Un valor fiat (hágase) depende de que una autoridad superior lo imponga y lo avale y el oro no necesita de nada de esto en función de sus cualidades físicas, que son determinadas por su posición en la tabla periódica y lo hacen único, como demostraré cuando tenga tiempo, y de las cuales su densidad solo es una de ellas y no la más importante.



Entendiendo fiat como un valor "basado en la confianza", sí que lo es. Y esa "confianza" es una convención, sólo que universal y cuasi eterna. 

Se dan casos donde no -lo que demuestra que es un valor fiat-. Por ejemplo, en la América Precolombina el oro era un material de adorno más, menos valorado que ciertas plumas de loros, o ciertas pieles. Los indios se reían cuando veían a los "tontos" españoles cambiarles "valiosos" y únicos espejitos a cambio de pepitas de oro -para ellos puros trozos de metál fácilmente obtenibles. 

Así que sus propiedades físicas no tienen nada que ver con el valor que se le atribuye, si que tiene todo que ver con la cultura y la convención cultural.

Hace 8000 años nadie tenía en cuenta ni su densidad respecto a otros metales, ni su uso o aplicaciones industriales, ni mucho menos su posición en la tabla periódica. Se escogió porque era "bonito y atrayente", porque era "divisible" en unidades más pequeñas, y porque no "se estropeaba" cuando se quemaba una casa o se enterraba mucho tiempo, o se sumergía en agua. Así que parece "eterno". De hecho, los egipcios creían que era la "carne de Ra" -el sol-. 

La verdadera cualidad única de esta moneda fiat es que no depende de un agente externo que lo valide, sino que de manera cuasi subconsciente, casi toda la humanidad le atribuye valor. Y como su cantidad es limitada de manera natural, dicho valor tiende a ser constante en relación con otros bienes. 

Algo muy parecido pasa con las perlas o las piedras preciosas, sólo que no son divisibles (o eternas), por lo que no tienen características tan útiles como medio de cambio y conservación de valor.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> 8.000 años. ¿Y las decenas de miles de años anteriores de historia humana?



No hay evidencias del uso de oro hasta la Edad del Bronce. Eso nos situa en unos 4000-5000 annos de antiguedad.

Antes simplemente se usaba el trueque.


----------



## Ludovicus (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> No hay evidencias del uso de oro hasta la Edad del Bronce. Eso nos situa en unos 4000-5000 annos de antiguedad.
> 
> Antes simplemente se usaba el trueque.



Antes, y en época moderna y ahora los pueblos "primitivos".


----------



## Ludovicus (6 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Entendiendo fiat como un valor "basado en la confianza", sí que lo es. Y esa "confianza" es una convención, sólo que universal y cuasi eterna.
> 
> Se dan casos donde no -lo que demuestra que es un valor fiat-. Por ejemplo, en la América Precolombina el oro era un material de adorno más, menos valorado que ciertas plumas de loros, o ciertas pieles. Los indios se reían cuando veían a los "tontos" españoles cambiarles "valiosos" y únicos espejitos a cambio de pepitas de oro -para ellos puros trozos de metál fácilmente obtenibles.



¿Pero no habíamos quedado en que la alta valoración del oro es universal?


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Bueno, para qué vamos a seguir?
> 
> Silo decir una obviedad que es como ir a explicar a la facultad de ingeniería la tabla del dos.
> 
> Una cosa es dinero y otra moneda.



Lo dicho, errores de concepto brutales que alguien mas listo que tu te ha metido en la cabeza. Y no es dificil saber quien viendo que googlear "diferencia dinero moneda" solo envia a cierto tipo de paginas.

Vete a la universidad, pero a la facultad de economia y a la seccion de introduccion. Y no precisamente a explicar.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (6 May 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> ¿Pero no habíamos quedado en que la alta valoración del oro es universal?



Era universal porque sus cualidades fisicas y quimicas lo hacen el metal ideal para hacer monedas en cualquier parte del mundo. Otra cosa es que quieras hacer monedas, claro.

El problema es que hemos aprendido a hacer lo mismo en laminas de algodon o plastico y es basicamente una tecnologia obsoleta con tanto futuro como la maquina de escribir.


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> No es mal ejemplo. El oro es esencialmente un Reichsmark de 1940 que un grupo de incondicionales se niegan a abandonar y quieren atesorar.



Sí. Un reichmark admitido de manera universal y durante 8000 años. ¿Puedes darme un sólo ejemplo de otro "fiat" así? ¿Verdad que no? Pues reconoce esa "diferencia" por pura honestidad intelectual, y no sigas porfiando lo obvio. 



> La moneda no la valida un agente externo, la valida la propia comunidad economica.



No. La valida un Estado que admite el pago de impuestos con ella. Por eso, por mucho que los venezolanos se sientan muy cómodos con el bolivar, éste baja de valor, no por lo que ellos lo digan, sino por cuánta cantidad imprima Maduro. Y si mañana decide sustituir el bolívar por el petro, se lo comen con patatas porque así lo ha decidido el Estado, no "la comunidad económica". 




> Tu mismo te pones el ejemplo, el oro sigue siendo apreciado mucho despues de la caida de los gobiernos que lo instituyeron como moneda oficial. Donde metes la pata estrepitosamente es al pensar que ello se debe a una propiedad intrinseca del oro y no a que sencillamente la comunidad necesita un medio de intercambio para su dia a dia y pasaria lo mismo con cualquier otra moneda fiat.



1) El uso del oro como "moneda" es anterior a la existencia de los gobiernos. Estos lo usaron "como moneda oficial" porque ya era un bien apreciado. De hecho, Akenatón regalaba collares de oro antes de que el concepto de moneda siquiera existiese. Y el uso de la palabra "fiat" hay que tomarlo con un grano de sal. En términos reales, fiat debería significar: "un valor atribuido por una convención IMPUESTA externamente". Cuando el valor es atribuido de manera natural (como pasa con las perlas, los diamantes o el oro), no se puede hablar estrictamente de un "valor fiat", sino de un valor subjetivo pero universal, y por lo tanto, inherente. 

2) Las únicas propiedades implícita en el oro es su belleza, su divisibilidad y su perdurabilidad. Esto le da un valor subjetivo -la belleza- y dos cualidades prácticas como moneda -divisibilidad y perdurabilidad. 

3) Si 8000 años no te parecen un argumento, apaga y vámonos. Vuelvo a repetirte... ¿Puedes darme un ejemplo de otro valor fiat que dure ese tiempo?


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> 8.000 años. ¿Y las decenas de miles de años anteriores de historia humana?



Posiblemente fuera valorado desde el origen del homo sapiens, sólo que no tenemos constancia. 

Es un condicionante de los homínidos que se sientan atraídos por cosas "que brillen". Le pasa hasta a los simios. 

Si le pones a un niño de 1 año un cristalito que brille delante, lo intenta atrapar. 

El peso en relación con su tamaño también llama la atención. Así que hay dos características psicológicas que lo hacen algo "atrayente", distinto, valioso.


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> ¿Está rico el chorizo entre dos láminas de oro?



No lo he probado, pero el oro es comestible.


----------



## Nefersen (7 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> No hay evidencias del uso de oro hasta la Edad del Bronce. Eso nos situa en unos 4000-5000 annos de antiguedad.
> 
> Antes simplemente se usaba el trueque.



Nécrópolis de Varna, VI milenio antes de Cristo. (O sea, hace 8000 años). CALCOLÍTICO. 







¿Saben que son esas cositas amarillas que aparecen junto al cadáver?

"Cosas valiosas" que este señor quiere llevarse al otro mundo.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (7 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> No. La valida un Estado que admite el pago de impuestos con ella. Por eso, por mucho que los venezolanos se sientan muy cómodos con el bolivar, éste baja de valor, no por lo que ellos lo digan, sino por cuánta cantidad imprima Maduro. Y si mañana decide sustituir el bolívar por el petro, se lo comen con patatas porque así lo ha decidido el Estado, no "la comunidad económica".



No. Los periodos de hiperinflacion acaban siempre o en dolarizacion o en vuelta al trueque con la poblacion abandonando en masa la divisa gubernamental cuando la situacion se hace insostenible. En Venezuela, en Alemania, en Hungria y en todas partes, hasta en la Espanna de la postguerra donde no llego a haber hiperinflacion oficialmente si no recuerdo mal.

En los propios campos de concentracion nazis llego a haber una economia curiosamente compleja que evoluciono desde el trueque hacia la moneda (cigarrillos). Es algo espontaneo en el ser humano. 



Nefersen dijo:


> 3) Si 8000 años no te parecen un argumento, apaga y vámonos. Vuelvo a repetirte... ¿Puedes darme un ejemplo de otro valor fiat que dure ese tiempo?



Es que no es un argumento ni significa nada, sencillamente no habia una tecnologia mejor. El ser humano estuvo toda su historia viviendo como cazador-recolector hasta hace 10k annos, significa eso que ser cazador-recolector es mejor que ser agricultor o ganadero?


----------



## Nefersen (7 May 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> ¿Pero no habíamos quedado en que la alta valoración del oro es universal?



Es cuasi universal. En la actualidad, lo es. Pero América es uno de los casos en que no, debido a lo abundante que era. 

Esta excepción lo que sí demuestra es que no tiene un "valor inherente", sino un "valor subjetivo cultural".


----------



## NTJ_borrado (7 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Nécrópolis de Varna, VI milenio antes de Cristo. (O sea, hace 8000 años). CALCOLÍTICO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En los ajuares funerarios no se enterraban "cosas valiosas", se enterraban objetos del dia a dia del difunto (si, para que se los llevase al otro mundo). Tampoco quiere decir nada, el oro y la plata son la eleccion evidente para hacer adornos por motivos tecnicos.


----------



## Nefersen (7 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> No. Los periodos de hiperinflacion acaban siempre o en dolarizacion o en vuelta al trueque con la poblacion abandonando en masa la divisa gubernamental cuando la situacion se hace insostenible. En Venezuela, en Alemania, en Hungria y en todas partes, hasta en la Espanna de la postguerra donde no llego a haber hiperinflacion oficialmente si no recuerdo mal.



En tanto exista la disponibilidad de una moneda fiat "fiable", se usará. Pero ¿qué pasa si la moneda de referencia mundial sufre una hyperinflación? En otras palabras... ¿Qué pasa si el dólar sufre un hyperinflación? Que el valor del oro se mantiene estable en relación con esa moneda. Y de hecho, cuando en 2008 hubo miedo en los mercados, el oro alcanzó los 1700 dólares. 

Dicho de otro modo: el oro no sufre inflación. Lo que lo diferencia ESENCIALMENTE de cualquier otra moneda fiat. 




> En los propios campos de concentracion nazis llego a haber una economia curiosamente compleja que evoluciono desde el trueque hacia la moneda (cigarrillos). Es algo espontaneo en el ser humano.



En los campos no había oro, así que malamente podía usarse. Pero curiosamente, las muelas de oro eran extraídas de los cadáveres de los judios antes de cremarlos... ¿Por qué se hacía eso? ¿Qué interés podrían tener los evolucionados nazis para acumular esa reliquia bárbara, teniendo ellos reichmarks y tantos cigarrillos como querían?


----------



## Nefersen (7 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> En los ajuares funerarios no se enterraban "cosas valiosas", se enterraban objetos del dia a dia del difunto.



No. La hojas que empleaba para limpiarse el culo -siendo objetos del día a día- no se entrerraban con él. Se enterraba las "cosas valiosas" que poseía en vida, como sus hachas, sus cuencos, sus cuchillos, sus joyas.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (7 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> En tanto exista la disponibilidad de una moneda fiat "fiable", se usará. Pero ¿qué pasa si la moneda de referencia mundial sufre una hyperinflación? En otras palabras... ¿Qué pasa si el dólar sufre un hyperinflación? Que el valor del oro se mantiene estable en relación con esa moneda. Y de hecho, cuando en 2008 hubo miedo en los mercados, el oro alcanzó los 1700 dólares.
> 
> Dicho de otro modo: el oro no sufre inflación. Lo que lo diferencia ESENCIALMENTE de cualquier otra moneda fiat.
> 
> ...



Ese es otro concepto erroneo. Ni el valor del oro es estable (ha pegado unos bandazos peores que la vivienda en los ultimos 50 annos) ni una moneda por ser fiat debe tener necesariamente inflacion (e.g. bitcoin). De hecho la inflacion no es un bug, es una feature que se annade a posteriori.

Los nazis de hecho confiscaban el oro y las propiedades liquidas a todo el que podian y no lo guardaban, se lo gastaban en financiar la guerra.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (7 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> No. La hojas que empleaba para limpiarse el culo -siendo objetos del día a día- no se entrerraban con él. Se enterraba las "cosas valiosas" que poseía en vida, como sus hachas, sus cuencos, sus cuchillos, sus joyas.



Y ese era el valor del oro, el de sus herramientas, cuencos, cuchillos y joyas.
Solo tienes que pensar en lo que vale la bisuteria hoy en dia para hacerte una idea del valor economico del apartado "adornos brillantes".

El oro tenia que ser por fuerza barato porque solo el bronce y el hierro se podian utilizar para hacer armas y vehiculos, los gamechangers de la epoca. Por eso se adopto como divisa estandar.


----------



## Orooo (7 May 2018)

No se que se esta discutiendo exactamente.

La unica realidad es esta:
Hace 2000 o 4000 años (me da igual la cifra) el oro era valor. Hoy en dia, el oro es valor.

Dentro de 500 años ya hablaremos.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (7 May 2018)

Orooo dijo:


> No se que se esta discutiendo exactamente.



Algo sin importancia alguna como los fundamentales del valor.


----------



## Nefersen (7 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Ese es otro concepto erroneo. Ni el valor del oro es estable (ha pegado unos bandazos peores que la vivienda en los ultimos 50 annos) ni una moneda por ser fiat debe tener necesariamente inflacion (e.g. bitcoin). De hecho la inflacion no es un bug, es una feature que se annade a posteriori.



Los bandazos son en relación con su contrapartida en dólares. Sufre alzas especulativas cuando el mercado siente temor - valor refugio-. Pero su valor promedio en relación a la cantidad de bienes que se pueden comprar con una onza se mantiene estable por lo menos hace 2000 años. 

Como ya te han dicho, en Roma una onza servía para comprar una buena túnica y unas sandalias de primera. Equivalía al sueldo mensual de un trabajador medio. En la actualidad es lo mismo. 1000 euros / 1 onza. Justo para comprarte un buen traje y unos buenos zapatos, y el sueldo promedio. 

El bitcoin no sufre inflación en tanto es limitado. Su desventaja es que depende de una conexión a internet. 

Sin conexión a internet y un ordenador no hay bitcoin. 

Sin internet, sin electricidad, sin bancos, sin escritura, sin Estado, hay oro. Una diferencia muy significativa, para quien tenga interés real en analizar el fenómeno. 



> Los nazis de hecho confiscaban el oro y las propiedades liquidas a todo el que podian y no lo guardaban, se lo gastaban en financiar la guerra.



¿Y cómo es que no la financiaban incautando cigarrillos? ¿No decías que practicamente es lo mismo? ::


----------



## NTJ_borrado (7 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Los bandazos son en relación con su contrapartida en dólares. Sufre alzas especulativas cuando el mercado siente temor - valor refugio-. Pero su valor promedio en relación a la cantidad de bienes que se pueden comprar con una onza se mantiene estable por lo menos hace 2000 años.
> 
> Como ya te han dicho, en Roma una onza servía para comprar una buena túnica y unas sandalias de primera. Equivalía al sueldo mensual de un trabajador medio. En la actualidad es lo mismo. 1000 euros / 1 onza. Justo para comprarte un buen traje y unos buenos zapatos, y el sueldo promedio.
> 
> ...



El oro ahora mismo viene de la burbuja de las materias primas. Circa 2000 estaba a 400 dolares actuales. En 1970 estaba a 300 dolares actuales. Como comprenderas no te compro lo de divisa estable; respecto al bitcoin, es basicamente oro electronico y soy tan esceptico como con el fisico.

Respecto a lo de los cigarrillos un centimo y un billete de 500 euros (siguen en circulacion?) son lo mismo a nivel conceptual y no se tu, pero yo prefiero el segundo.



> Como ya te han dicho, en Roma una onza servía para comprar una buena túnica y unas sandalias de primera. Equivalía al sueldo mensual de un trabajador medio. En la actualidad es lo mismo. 1000 euros / 1 onza. Justo para comprarte un buen traje y unos buenos zapatos, y el sueldo promedio.



La cantidad de oro actual no tiene nada que ver con la que habia en tiempos romanos. Si tu afirmacion es cierta es una feliz coincidencia.

He buscado datos y no tiene sentido: la economia ha crecido desde los 120 dolares reales por habitante estimados en el siglo I hasta los casi 11000 actuales y la cantidad de oro minada solo se ha multiplicado por 32. El oro no deberia valer lo mismo sino 3 veces mas; en terminos reales ha perdido el 65% de su poder adquisitivo.


----------



## Nefersen (7 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> El oro ahora mismo viene de la burbuja de las materias primas. Circa 2000 estaba a 400 dolares actuales. En 1970 estaba a 300 dolares actuales. Como comprenderas no te compro lo de divisa estable; respecto al bitcoin, es basicamente oro electronico y soy tan esceptico como con el fisico.




No. En 1970 estaba en relación con 300 dólares de 1970. 

En esa época mi padre cobraba 60.000 pesetas al mes, o sea 300 euros actuales. 

Así que no es el oro el que sufre inflación, sino la moneda fiat respecto al valor estable del oro. (Salvando algunas alzas y bajas debidas a circunstancias geopolíticas y especulativas). 



> La cantidad de oro actual no tiene nada que ver con la que habia en tiempos romanos. Si tu afirmacion es cierta es una feliz coincidencia.



Menos oro para menos población -¿o ignoras ese factor?

La feliz coincidencia se mantiene 2000 años. Un poco demasiado feliz para ser una coincidencia.

A más población, más demanda, más extracción para abastecer la demanda, por lo que el monto total de oro se ha mantenido estable respecto a la población.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (7 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> No. En 1970 estaba en relación con 300 dólares de 1970.
> 
> En esa época mi padre cobraba 60.000 pesetas al mes, o sea 300 euros actuales.
> 
> Así que no es el oro el que sufre inflación, sino la moneda fiat respecto al valor estable del oro. (Salvando algunas alzas y bajas debidas a circunstancias geopolíticas y especulativas).



No. Fijate en el valor amarillo claro (ajustado a la inflacion):





Oscila de ~250 a ~2000 dolares de 2017 la onza. Es cierto que el oro no pierde valor por la inflacion y no deberia tener drift (que encima si tiene, ha perdido muchisimo valor en los ultimos siglos), pero tiene una volatilidad brutal.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (7 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Menos oro para menos población -¿o ignoras ese factor?
> 
> La feliz coincidencia se mantiene 2000 años. Un poco demasiado feliz para ser una coincidencia.
> 
> A más población, más demanda, más extracción para abastecer la demanda, por lo que el monto total de oro se ha mantenido estable respecto a la población.



Es aun peor. He calculado la riqueza mundial en GDP per capita, pero para el oro lo que importa es el GDP real.

PIB mundial: 18.5 MM$ en el anno 1 (estimado), 78000 MM$ en 2014, en moneda constante, datos de la wikipedia. Total aumento: 4200 veces

Oro minado a nivel mundial (de una web nisupu, si alguien tiene informacion mejor puede colaborar): 





Si aceptamos la estimacion de 5300 toneladas hasta 1500 y las atribuimos todas a los antiguos nos queda que el oro disponible ha aumentado 165000/5300 = 31 veces.

El oro por definicion es una moneda deflacionaria que aumenta de valor con el tamanno de la economia. Dado que la economia ha aumentado de tamanno 4200 veces el oro deberia haberse no mantenido sino revalorizado 4200/31 = 135 veces si hubiese conservado su valor; si solo se ha mantenido como afirmas es que en realidad una lingote de oro ha perdido 1-1/135 = el 99% del valor que tenia en tiempos romanos. Hostia.

Habria que ver si los datos de partida son ciertos, pero si lo son al menos en orden de magnitud yo me iria buscando otro valor refugio.

Me he liado con las suposiciones y he hecho la suposicion que menos favorece al mantenimiento del precio del oro. Por probar lo que pasa si cambiamos los numeros supongamos que hasta los romanos solo se minaron 1000 toneladas de oro. Asi sale un aumento de 169000/1000 = 169 veces y tendriamos una revalorizacion esperada de 4200/169 = 25 veces, con una perdida de valor de 1-1/25 = 96%. Con 500 toneladas de oro 92%, y creo que ya no vale la pena seguir bajando porque solo en las minas de Hispania se producian unas 9 toneladas al anno. Y voy a dejar aqui el tema porque mucho me temo que todo esto es un cuento chino para incautos.


----------



## Nefersen (7 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> No. Fijate en el valor amarillo claro (ajustado a la inflacion):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que demuestra este gráfico es precisamente que no pierde valor por la inflación, es decir, que NO SUFRE INFLACiÓN y su valor se mantiene constante. 

Y respecto a su volatilidad, estás confundiendo la consecuencia con la causa. La volatilidad no es la del oro, sino la de los demás mercados. Cuando el parqué siente pánico, se refugia en el "valor seguro" del oro, por lo que aumenta su cotización temporalmente. De ahí los picos que registra el gráfico coincidiendo con las dos guerras mundiales, y luego, con la crisis energética del 73, y la crisis financiera de 2008. 

Como ves, si quitas los picos eventuales de la gráfica -derivados de circunstancias excepcionales en los demás mercados-, el valor se mantiene estable en un periodo de 100 años. El valor debería regresar en unos años a los 450 dólares (ajustados a la inflación) de la gráfica, una vez supere la actual etapa de incertidumbre.


----------



## Nefersen (7 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Es aun peor. He calculado la riqueza mundial en GDP per capita, pero para el oro lo que importa es el GDP real.



Evidentemente, no. 

Si hay un producto de 10 para una población de 10, tenemos un 1 per cápita. 

Si el PIB aumenta 4000 veces, tenemos 40.000 de PIB. Pero en vez de 10 ahora tenemos 40.000 de población, el PIB se mantiene estable en relación con la población. 

Aquellas personas con un PIB per cápita bajo -o sea, el 90% de la población- no consume oro. Por lo tanto, éste está reservado para la clase alta en los países desarrollados, y su consumo -incluso ahí- no es generalizado, al haberse abanonado como moneda. 

Dicho esto, habría que comparar el aumento de 33 veces la cantidad de oro existente, y dividirlo entre la cantidad de población un un PIB suficiente para demandar oro. 

La evidencia de que tus cálculos están equivocados es que sabemos por las crónicas lo que era capaz de comprar una onza de oro en el Imperio Romano. Y de ninguna manera se adquirían 135 veces más cosas que ahora, sino practicamente lo mismo: El sueldo de un mes de un trabajador medio. Un traje y unos zapatos de buena calidad.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (7 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Evidentemente, no.
> 
> Si hay un producto de 10 para una población de 10, tenemos un 1 per cápita.
> 
> ...



No, _porque el oro era la divisa_. La moneda seguia patron oro hasta hace relativamente poco (todo el mundo era consumidor indirecto de oro), por lo que por narices el oro tendria que haberse revalorizado con el tamanno global de la economia y no con el GDP per capita. Es la pura definicion de moneda deflacionaria; para entendernos, si la economia europea aumenta 100 veces de tamanno pero la emision de billetes solo se multiplica por 10 el valor de cada euro va a aumentar cerca de 10 veces porque ahora hay muchos mas bienes en circulacion por cada unidad de moneda y esta vale mas.

Sin embargo, no ha pasado. Revisare los calculos durante la semana si tengo tiempo, pero todo parece indicar que el oro ha seguido el destino de toda moneda fiat de sucumbir a la inflacion. Eso si, me pregunto cual habra sido el mecanismo.


----------



## Nefersen (7 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> No, _porque el oro era la divisa_. La moneda seguia patron oro hasta hace relativamente poco (todo el mundo era consumidor indirecto de oro), por lo que por narices el oro tendria que haberse revalorizado con el tamanno global de la economia y no con el GDP per capita. Es la pura definicion de moneda deflacionaria; para entendernos, si la economia europea aumenta 100 veces de tamanno pero la emision de billetes solo se multiplica por 10 el valor de cada euro va a aumentar cerca de 10 veces porque ahora hay muchos mas bienes en circulacion por cada unidad de moneda y esta vale mas.
> 
> Sin embargo, no ha pasado. Revisare los calculos durante la semana si tengo tiempo, pero todo parece indicar que el oro ha seguido el destino de toda moneda fiat de sucumbir a la inflacion. Eso si, me pregunto cual habra sido el mecanismo.



En teoría sí, pero no lo vemos en la práctica. El oro no valía más en el Imperio Romano que ahora. Y con el crecimiento de la economía -si el patrón era el oro hasta el otro día, como quien dice-, tendría que haberse producido una revalorización brutal, como supones. ¿Por qué no ha sido así?

La única explicación es que la cantidad de oro se ha mantenido a la par del crecimiento económico, en tanto fue patrón.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (7 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> En teoría sí, pero no lo vemos en la práctica. El oro no valía más en el Imperio Romano que ahora. Y con el crecimiento de la economía -si el patrón era el oro hasta el otro día, como quien dice-, tendría que haberse producido una revalorización brutal, como supones. ¿Por qué no ha sido así?
> 
> La única explicación es que la cantidad de oro se ha mantenido a la par del crecimiento económico, en tanto fue patrón.



Seria la explicacion logica, pero sabemos la cantidad que se ha minado y no salen los numeros. El grafico parece estar bien, la wikipedia da un total de 187.000 toneladas extraidas hasta la actualidad. Ha habido una perdida de valor masiva.

Llevo dandole vueltas un buen rato y no veo el error. Lo dejo aqui para que otros foreros contribuyan y volvere en unos dias, pero me llama muchisimo la atencion que este resultado tan simple no se haya comentado nunca.


----------



## Nefersen (7 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> Seria la explicacion logica, pero sabemos la cantidad que se ha minado y no salen los numeros. El grafico parece estar bien, la wikipedia da un total de 187.000 toneladas extraidas hasta la actualidad. Ha habido una perdida de valor masiva.
> 
> Llevo dandole vueltas un buen rato y no veo el error. Lo dejo aqui para que otros foreros contribuyan y volvere en unos dias, pero me llama muchisimo la atencion que este resultado tan simple no se haya comentado nunca.



A mí también me sorprende en base a los datos que has dado. 

Pero es un hecho que no ha habido devaluación del oro -o los romanos tendrían que haberse podido comprar casas con una onza, y sabemos que no es así-. 

A ver si algún aurólogo del foro nos lo aclara. Es una intriga muy interesante.


----------



## oinoko (7 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> No es una teoria "mia" y me sorprende que supuestos expertos en oro no la conozcan cuando es la base del valor del oro y especialmente de su valor sobre la plata.
> 
> Respecto a tus objecciones: el platino y el wolframio no se conocian en la antiguedad, el plomo es la mitad de denso que el oro y por tanto susceptible de envilecimiento y el mercurio ademas de ser un liquido es tambien la mitad de denso que el oro.



El wolframio es facilmente detectable porque si le das un golpecito con otra moneda o la dejas caer encima de la mesa, suena más parecido a un trozo de madera que a sonido metalico.


----------



## Orooo (7 May 2018)

oinoko dijo:


> El wolframio es facilmente detectable porque si le das un golpecito con otra moneda o la dejas caer encima de la mesa, suena más parecido a un trozo de madera que a sonido metalico.





[video]https://youtu.be/boB4yyS-fDk[/video]


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2018)

Hola, Buenos Días: Me voy a limitar a puntualizar algunas cosas a este "proyecto" de "economista"...

- Hay que saber diferenciar lo qué es el dinero en su PROCEDENCIA... El dinero que se obtiene de un producto básico es muy diferente al dinero que utilizamos en la actualidad. ¿Y eso? Simple, es de "básica" ( mucho antes de pasar por la Universidad): el dinero procedente de los productos básicos (el Oro y la Plata se encuentran ahí) se obtiene a partir de un metal que tiene valor (el que sea...) y, por consiguiente, tiene el valor de lo que está hecho, a diferencia de otra forma de moneda (como la de "papel") que tiene un valor impreso en su cara.

Simplificando para los más duros de "mollera": una moneda de Oro y de Plata será más valiosa en el TIEMPO que un "papelito" que dice que vale lo que quiera el emisor... La moneda de MP SIEMPRE en el TIEMPO será más valiosa porque está considerada una mercancía, por tanto con valor intrínseco, mientras que el valor del "papel" no se corresponde con el valor del material empleado. Otra cosa muy distinta es cuando llevaba la leyenda de "respaldado por...", aunque era temporal. Ya sabemos lo que pasó con los billetes de la República por citar un ejemplo trasladable a todos los países que han pasado por situaciones conflictivas.

Y el dinero Fiat que utilizamos hoy no está hecho por un material considerado "precioso" y NO tiene valor PROPIO. Su único valor está en la "FE" que le tengan el Gobierno emisor y la gente del país. Ni más ni menos...

A lo largo de la Historia humana el MEJOR dinero utilizado procedía de los productos básicos y eso incluye otros muchos, aparte de los MPs, de manera que os estoy hablando también de lo que conocemos como Trueque.

Ahora pasemos a las propiedades que hacen ÚNICO al Oro como Dinero:

- Duradero: Sólido, no se oxida y es químicamente inerte.

- Divisible: Una Onza de Oro se puede dividir sin que pierda valor... Prueben a hacer lo mismo con un "papelito" que dice vale "x"...

- Consistente: SIEMPRE tiene VALOR... Aquí y en Lima...

- Cómodo de transportar.

- Posee un VALOR TANGIBLE.

- NO SE PUEDE CREAR DE LA NADA...

Otros apuntes para seguir "cultivando"...

- El dinero "papel" apareció en China en el Siglo VII, aunque no se instauró oficialmente hasta el año 812... No parece que el "invento" tuviera mucho éxito hasta que se retomó muchos siglos después a nivel mundial, pero NO fue ampliamente aceptado hasta que tuvo la famosa leyenda de "repaldo" a la que me referí anteriormente.

- El Sistema monetario más ampliamente aceptado a lo largo de la Historia, y hasta muy avanzado el Siglo XX, fue el basado en el Bimetalismo, donde la Plata brilló con luz propia al ser más abundante que el Oro.

- Otra NECEDAD que he leído se elimina fácilmente si consideramos un factor que se conoce como Oro per cápita... ¡Vaya, vaya! NO habíamos caído en algo tan obvio.

- Cualquier moneda fiduciaria de REFERENCIA se ha devaluado fuertemente contra el Oro del 1900 hasta ahora. Eso es algo bastante conocido en cualquier clase "mediana" de Economía...

- El Oro de los Nazis apenas se empleó para comprar armamento... Alemania producía de sobrás lo que precisaba. Sólo falta ver la producción armamentística cuando ya estaban "acorralados"...

- En la mayor parte de los campos de concentración se usaba como "moneda" el cigarrillo porque era lo único que tenía VALOR en esas circunstancias. NADIE hubiera querido un "papelito" allí y está claro que las monedas circulantes eran requisadas. Hay determinadas "circunstancias" en lo que vale es lo que tiene utilidad y suele estar asociado al "vicio": en la 2ª Guerra Mundial, los cigarrillos, el whisky/coñac, unas medias, el chocolate...

Y lo dejo aquí porque el tema ya me aburre... Sólo le voy a decir unas cosas al conforero NTJ: respeto su OPINIÓN como no podía ser de otro modo, pero me temo que pocas "clases" puede impartir Vd. por aquí... Eso SÍ, tengo claro, y Vd. también, que el Oro NO es un activo de su interés y que es una postura respetable, perooooo estamos en un hilo que se creó para un determinado colectivo (los "metaleros") que SÍ confían en los MPs y eso también merece un RESPETO.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 May 2018)

NTJ dijo:


> No hay evidencias del uso de oro hasta la Edad del Bronce. Eso nos situa en unos 4000-5000 annos de antiguedad.
> 
> Antes simplemente se usaba el trueque.



No se puede hablar de trueque después de la publicación de "en deuda" de David graeber.

Y antes tampoco.

Solo ha existido en momentos puntuales.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: He leído la obra de David Graeber y, desde luego, NO me parece que consiga desvirtuar la REALIDAD del TRUEQUE a lo largo de la Historia y que está perfectamente documentada. Por ejemplo, durante muchos siglos formó parte del Comercio árabe y sólo tienes que leer textos de esa Cultura. Lo mismo, a lo largo del África negra, donde existió un trueque de Sal por Oro a igual equivalencia... Y eso reportado ya por los portugueses allá por el Siglo XV...

En fin, NO voy a polemizar con ello, ya que cada cual es libre de tener las opiniones que considere más oportunas en función de los conocimientos que haya adquirido y, además, ya he dedicado mucho de mi tiempo a este hilo en los últimos días... Y tengo muchas más cosas por hacer.

Eso SÍ, son muy interesantes, y con base histórica, las "reflexiones" de Graeber en relación a la Deuda y sus orígenes a lo largo de la Historia.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 May 2018)

Para el que esté de humor sugiero que aclare al interfecto el asunto del bimetalismo que señala Fernando, puesto que afirma que el oro se utilizaba a diario como moneda, cuando siempre se atesora y lo que se utiliza universalmente es la plata, por razones obvias. Hasta el punto de que el oro en algunos momentos históricos prácticamente desapareció del mercado y un pobre no lo veía ni en pintura. Solo el estado y los ricos lo utilizaban para las grandes operaciones.

Otro es la discusión si el oro es fiat, cuando quiere decir fiduciario. Que no es ni uno ni otro. Que alguien le explique la diferencia.

Otro sobre el misterio de la obsesión de los gobiernos de China y Rusia por acumular oro, y el hecho de que el oro fluya del país más endeudado hacia Oriente. Si el oro es solo una convención histórica e irracional, esto no se entiende.

En fin son mil temas.


----------



## FranMen (7 May 2018)

Yo no soy experto pero tengo algunas cosas claras:
El oro y plata tienen un valor intrínseco y otro atribuido. Su valor nunca será cero como los papeles pero podría ser muy inferior al actual. Desde luego el que haya sido admitido pr milenios no es para despreciarlo, pero replicando a lis brokers : valores pasados no implican valores futuros.
Sin ir muy lejos: cuánto valdrán las pesetas cuando el banco de España deje de aceptarlas.
No estamos teniendo en cuenta que vivimos
una situación muy especial porque hasta hace 50 años los papelitos estaban vinculados al oro, ahora ni eso. La situación es anormal. No sólo este hilo, si no todo el foro admiten eso.
Un toga Romana no tiene nada que ver con traje actual. Cuántas horas de trabajo eran necesarias para fabricarla, como de escasa era la seda, la lana o el lino con respecto a nuestros días.
Claro que el oro ha tenido picos pero , y el trigo, quien no lo considera esencial y también supuso encarecimiento en épocas de carestía pese a los esfuerzos de los gobiernos (Roma, Egipto...) por mantenerlo estable por ser primera causa de revueltas.


----------



## el mensa (7 May 2018)

Hola Fernando. 

Cualquier cosa escasa, fácil de transportar/conservar, de primera necesidad y que se pueda considerar viciosa (acumular oro también podría considerarse un vicio sano) es susceptible de convertirse en moneda de cambio: 

Oro, plata, cobre, níquel, bronce, latón, estaño...

Azafrán, trufas, aceite, tabaco, opio, cocaína, hachís, etc... 

Por eso escribí un post en el que consideraba que el que tuviese tiempo y un lugar relativamente seguro de almacenamiento puede pasar a la fase dos: Productos elaborados que puedan subir de valor en caso de escasez: Hilo de cobre enfundado, estaño de soldar, vallas y postes para cerramientos, piezas mecánicas y motores eléctricos "indestructibles" (no los de ahora que llevan obsolescencia programada), herramientas, y un largo etc. 

Ya se que suena madmaxista pero si estamos pensando en el largo plazo... Ustedes mismos.


----------



## Quemado (7 May 2018)

Hay un hilo en el principal iniciado por bœuf que habla de la subida del acero. Se enlazan un par de artículos interesantes sobre la subida de las materias primas:

¿Por qué está subiendo el precio del acero? | Arcus Global

Tubacex, Aperam y Acerinox celebran en bolsa el repunte de las materias primas como el níquel - Bolsamanía.com


----------



## Most (7 May 2018)

Buenas, lamento no haber podido intervenir, ya que los fines de semana no hay PC, son de familia y lo dejé en la 134.
Ahora, por que sería muy tedioso, no voy a rebatir punto por punto al forero NTJ, al que agradezco su participación y su interés por demostrar lo equivocados que estamos los "metaleros".

Solo por aclarar los puntos más... bueno, los más, más. 

El oro (por englobar en uno los mps) tiene cada una de las propiedades que al dinero se le atribuyen, eso lo puede buscar usted en la "todopoderosa" Wikipedia.

Nadie guarda el oro para el "MadMax" y si lo hacen se equivocan (que aburrido estoy de ésto), en caso de que llegase ya me ocuparía yo de que no me quedase ni una onza, que ya habría cambiado CON ANTERIORIDAD por lo "necesario". Todo el mundo sabe que el oro es para los AÑOS/MESES PREVIOS al dicho "evento" cuando el papel moneda tiene una inflacción terrible y con sus onzas de oro puede usted comprar lo que se le venga en gana sin perder PODER ADQUISITIVO.

Hay que aprender a distinguir entre valor real y valor nominal, sin esto es hablar por hablar.

Los mps son FINITOS, por lo tanto su VALOR (así como su VALOR NOMINAL en la moneda fiat que se desee) se determina por costes de extracción, utilidad... en fin, todas esas "tonterías sin importancia".

Por último, PARA MI, el oro no es una inversión, es un SEGURO CONTRA LA ECONOMÍA, ni tan siquiera lo llamo plan de jubilación, porque no lo voy a vender si no lo necesito, lo legaré o lo donaré, me enterraré con el, lo donaré... según convenga. Si se habla de inversiones estamos en el sistema creado para ello y en él hay miles de productos más interesantes que el oro.

Éste es un tema que se ha debatido y rebatido a decenas de detractores de los mps que han pasado por éste hilo y por repetición ésta será mi última contestación éste tipo de post. 
No por nada, si no porque en las páginas anteriores (en el hilo) se rebaten todas y cada una de las afirmaciones que se repiten con tanta vehemencia.


Un saludo.


----------



## el mensa (7 May 2018)

Most dijo:


> Buenas, lamento no haber podido intervenir, ya que los fines de semana no hay PC, son de familia y lo dejé en la 134.
> Ahora, por que sería muy tedioso, no voy a rebatir punto por punto al forero NTJ, al que agradezco su participación y su interés por demostrar lo equivocados que estamos los "metaleros".
> 
> Solo por aclarar los puntos más... bueno, los más, más.
> ...



Excelente comentario que complementa y mejora el mío. Muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Kovaliov: Hay que tener muy poca Cultura sobre Historia Económica para afirmar que el Oro ha sido utilizado como moneda a lo largo de la Historia... Efectivamente, su principal utilidad ha sido ATESORARLO, algo que hacemos algunos de los que andamos por aquí... ¿No? No en vano en las "reparaciones" de Guerra se utilizaba preferentemente la Plata, desde la Antigüedad hasta tiempos relativamente modernos...

# FranMen: El Oro y la Plata, al igual que otros MPs y muchísimas otras materias, tienen un VALOR INTRÍNSECO... Eso es INDISCUTIBLE a lo largo de la Historia desde las primeras civilizaciones con "caras y ojos". El valor "atribuido" es otra cosa y depende de muchas "circunstancias": una cosa es VALOR y otra PRECIO. Parecen lo mismo, pero NO tienen NADA que ver... Por ejemplo, el otro día citaba sin "coña" dos materias que tienen un precio de mercado: la Antimateria es la MÁS CARA y el Veneno de Escorpión supera los $10.000 la Onza... Esto para aquellos que se las dan de "Sabiondos" y NO me estoy refiriendo a tí, FranMen

Respecto a la diferencia entre dinero fiduciario y dinero fiat es tan simple como entender la transición que existió entre el dinero basado en MPs al dinero fiduciario y, posteriormente, al Fiat. O más, CLARAMENTE: la transición al ENVILECIMIENTO del dinero... Eso es también de "básica".

# mensajero del pasado: Ya sabes que te dije ¡Adelante! en tu "proyecto" si creías en él. NO deja de ser una "opción" tan válida como puede ser cualquier otra. A fin de cuentas, aquí tampoco se busca PONTIFICAR, ni muchísimo menos... Cada cual es muy libre de "agarrarse" a aquello que le convenza y los demás ya pueden decir "Misa"...

# Most: Te leo y me leo a lo largo de muchos años dedicados a este tema. Añadiría que yo soy un "metalero" que prefiere que esto NO se salga de "madre", es decir que nos vayamos al PEOR de los escenarios para ser "millonario" gracias a los MPs que poseo. Quienes esperan eso son unos IMBÉCILES INTEGRALES.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (7 May 2018)

Detección del oro desde Arquímedes (curiosidad)Cómo resolvió Arquímedes el problema de la corona de oro de Hierón usando un reloj de agua y una lengüeta | Ciencia | La Ciencia de la Mula Francis


----------



## el mensa (7 May 2018)

FranMen dijo:


> Detección del oro desde Arquímedes (curiosidad)Cómo resolvió Arquímedes el problema de la corona de oro de Hierón usando un reloj de agua y una lengüeta | Ciencia | La Ciencia de la Mula Francis



Hace tiempo que pienso que lo que realmente descubrió Arquímedes fue cómo comprobar que una moneda es falsa que es lo que realmente le interesaba a su mecenas. 

Lo del rey y la corona es una historia repetida con estructura de tradición oral y/ó cuento para niños. 

Suposiciones mías, nada comprobado pero ahí lo dejo caer...


----------



## PocoTú (7 May 2018)

El oro, los metales, a nivel nacional es una cosa. A nivel particular es una estafa, un problema y un llama-desgracias. Sobretodo en un mad max.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 May 2018)

Non aurum sed ferrum liberanda patria est


----------



## Vilux (7 May 2018)

A los que coparan el oro con consumibles les recomiendo que estudien el concepto de "utilidad marginal decreciente" para entender por qué los bienes útiles son mala reserva de valor.


----------



## bertok (7 May 2018)

paso a saludar a la gente de bien, no a los trolletes que se han colado en el hilo.

se largarán pronto, tienen neuronas paralíticas y el ejercicio les cansa.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2018)

Hola, bertok: NO pasa NADA... Los que andamos por aquí desde hace años ya estamos curados de "espantos", trolls y demás FAUNA.

Es más, a mí NO me disgusta que aparezcan "anti-metaleros" por aquí e incluso de aquellos que prefieren el "papel" al FÍSICO en los MPs... Cada cual es muy libre de colocar su dinero donde más le guste, faltaría más...

Perooooo de ahí a impartir determinadas "clases" desde la CARENCIA... pues como que NO.

En fin, vamos a seguir con nuestra habitual línea...

Saludos.


----------



## Ludovicus (7 May 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Posiblemente fuera valorado desde el origen del homo sapiens, sólo que no tenemos constancia.
> 
> Es un condicionante de los homínidos que se sientan atraídos por cosas "que brillen". Le pasa hasta a los simios.



¿Lo valoran los pueblos primitivos actuales?
¿Los indios precolombinos no eran humanos?


----------



## PocoTú (7 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, bertok: NO pasa NADA... Los que andamos por aquí desde hace años ya estamos curados de "espantos", trolls y demás FAUNA.
> 
> Es más, a mí NO me disgusta que aparezcan "anti-metaleros" por aquí e incluso de aquellos que prefieren el "papel" al FÍSICO en los MPs... Cada cual es muy libre de colocar su dinero donde más le guste, faltaría más...
> 
> ...



Pido disculpas si he molestado o ensuciado vuestro hilo con mi opinion.

No soy anti-metalero, ni pro-fiat. He hablado sin mala intencion desde mi sentido comun.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2018)

No se dé por aludido, Poco Tú, ya que NO me refería a Vd., así que NO tiene porqué pedir disculpas y tampoco ha "ensuciado" el hilo. 

Saludos.


----------



## PocoTú (7 May 2018)

Gracias...


----------



## Nefersen (8 May 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> ¿Lo valoran los pueblos primitivos actuales?
> ¿Los indios precolombinos no eran humanos?



He encontrado una referencia a escamas de oro en un enterramiento de hace 40.000 años!!!!


----------



## Nefersen (8 May 2018)

He encontrado este artículo en inglés sobre el precio histórico del oro, que paso a traducir:

--------------------
Realmente no es exagerado decir que los seres humanos han valorado el oro durante en cuanto han podido tenerlo en sus manos. Los lugares de enterramiento que se remontan al 4º milenio antes de Cristo incluyen artefactos de oro hábilmente labrados, y los pesos de oro se usaron en el comercio mucho antes de que los lidios comenzaran a acuñar monedas alrededor del año 600 aC.

Eso no quiere decir que el oro haya tenido un valor estable durante todo ese tiempo. La inflación no es un concepto moderno, y los precios del oro han sido sorprendentemente volátiles a lo largo de la historia. Algo de esto puede estar relacionado con la escasez; solo alrededor de 171,000 toneladas métricas de oro se han extraído en toda la historia de la humanidad hasta 2011 (a modo de comparación, la minera brasileña Vale (VALE) produjo 323 toneladas de mineral de hierro solo en 2011). En consecuencia, las economías en expansión y contracción siempre se han encontrado persiguiendo un suministro de oro relativamente pequeño (y, durante largos períodos de tiempo, casi estático).

*Tiempos antiguos
*
Es intrínsecamente difícil traducir los valores antiguos de oro y plata en términos modernos. Muchos de los registros y fuentes que analizan los precios hablan en términos de mercenarios y esclavos, un comercio que es muy difícil de relacionar con términos modernos. Sin embargo, se pueden hacer algunos intentos para relacionar el valor del oro.

El "talento" de oro griego pesaba unos 26 kg u 829 onzas troy, una cantidad de alrededor de $ 1,4 millones a precios de oro actuales. Un talento de plata pagaría un salario de artesano calificado durante nueve años, mientras que un talento de oro pagaría 270 años de tal trabajo. A $ 20 por hora en términos modernos, eso valdría aproximadamente $ 13.5 millones.

Como otro ejemplo, un trabajador ganaría aproximadamente una dracma por día en el siglo quinto, o 0.004 onzas troy de oro (alrededor de $ 8 en dinero de hoy); hacia 377 aC, el salario había aumentado a dos y medio dracmas ($ 20 en dinero de hoy). Para agregar un poco de contexto adicional, las fuentes antiguas indican que un dracma compraría 3 kilos de aceite de oliva en el siglo v, cerca de $ 9 o $ 10 en la actualidad.

Mientras que los romanos llevaron el registro a nuevos niveles, aquí también es un desafío traducir los precios en equivalentes modernos. Sin embargo, algunos puntos de datos están disponibles. Un artesano en Roma en el primer siglo antes de Cristo podía hacer 12 ases en un día: alrededor de cuatro gramos de plata, o alrededor de $ 4.

Los romanos también parecían ser pioneros en la inflación y la degradación. Augusto estableció un estándar de oro en el año 30 aC, pero eso duró solo unos 100 años. Nero redujo el peso del denario en un 4% y el contenido de plata en aproximadamente un 5% (hasta un 93,5%), y 200 años más tarde el denario era solo un 40% de plata. Desde el principio hasta el final del siglo II, una "medida" de trigo pasó de 7 u 8 dracmas (los historiadores a menudo convirtieron denarios en dracmas) a 120,000. Asimismo, el emperador Diocleciano intentó fijar el valor de una libra de oro a 50.000 denarios en 301 d. C., pero en 324 dC la tasa de cambio fue de 300,000 a una libra y la tasa saltó a 2.1 billones por libra a mediados del siglo IV.

*Edades media*

La inflación continuó siguiendo un camino errático después de los períodos antiguo / clásico. Los gobernantes degradarían la moneda (esencialmente inflando la economía) para pagar las guerras, mientras que la despoblación a gran escala de la guerra y las enfermedades a menudo crearía fuertes presiones deflacionistas.

Algunas anécdotas son dignas de mención. Cuando Mansa Musa hizo su famoso peregrinaje a La Meca en 1324, su séquito llevaba, según los informes, más de 32,000 libras de oro. Tan despilfarrador fue Mansa Musa que solo infló las economías de El Cairo, Medina y La Meca en los años venideros, cambiando el precio del oro en un 12% en El Cairo.

*Era moderna
*
Mientras que algunos gobiernos adoptaron estándares de oro fraccionarios durante la Primera Guerra Mundial para ayudar a financiar sus esfuerzos bélicos a través de la inflación, los precios del oro se mantuvieron sorprendentemente estables a principios del siglo XX a pesar del caos y la carnicería de dos guerras mundiales. Desde un precio de aproximadamente $ 18.92 en 1910, el oro se movió a $ 20.68 en 1920, $ 20.65 en 1930 y $ 33.85 en 1940. Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el oro pasó la mayor parte del próximo cuarto de siglo en un rango estrecho alrededor de $ 35.

A partir de 1968, el estándar de oro fijo comenzó a desmoronarse. Ese año, comenzó un sistema de dos niveles que permitió que el oro flotara en el comercio privado pero mantuviera un precio fijo para los bancos centrales. Sin embargo, los bancos centrales (especialmente los EE. UU.) No podían permitirse mantener esto, y el sistema fijo colapsó por completo en 1971.

Los precios reaccionaron rápidamente. Desde un precio de 1967 de $ 34.95 por onza, el oro subió a $ 39.31 en 1968, $ 40.62 en 1971 y $ 154 en 1974. Los precios del oro en última instancia alcanzarían un máximo de más de $ 600 por onza en 1980 antes de retirarse a lae $ 300 por la mayor parte de los años ochenta y noventa. 

Después de caer por debajo de $ 275 la onza en 2001, el oro se recuperó ferozmente a lo largo de la década y alcanzó un máximo histórico de aproximadamente $ 1,900 la onza en 2011. Para ofrecer un pequeño contexto a este aumento de precios, Henry Ford revolucionó la industria a $ 5 por día en 1914 (un poco más de un cuarto de onza de oro). Hoy, con el salario mínimo federal de $ 7.25, el trabajo de un día pagaría $ 58, o solo alrededor del 3% de una onza de oro. Sin embargo, esta no es una comparación totalmente equitativa: los salarios de Ford estaban muy por encima del estándar del día en que los trabajadores del automóvil ganaban un promedio de $ 2,34 por día. Pero sí muestra cómo los valores del oro pueden cambiar drásticamente en períodos de tiempo relativamente cortos. 

*El futuro *

La historia del valor y el precio del oro es de predicción impredecible. Tal como están las cosas hoy en día, parece difícil imaginar que los gobiernos nacionales abandonen las políticas proinflacionarias que esencialmente devalúan el dinero. Al mismo tiempo, no es probable que los suministros de oro aumenten significativamente, lo que sugiere una mayor apreciación del precio del oro. Por la misma razón, las revoluciones económicas tienden a aparecer repentinamente y con poca advertencia. Una vuelta a una política monetaria más estricta podría socavar significativamente el valor del oro en algún momento del futuro.


----------



## el mensa (8 May 2018)

Buenos días a todos. Intentaré ser breve.

Este hilo, por la información que da es oro puro, para el que lo sepa apreciar. Los conocimientos aquí adquiridos los considero un bien muy preciado e "inembargable".

Creo que la posesión física de MP, en su justa medida y sabiendo cuando y cómo usarlos, es ineludible en el actual contexto socioeconómico. Esto lo he aprendido de aquí entre otros sitios

Soy un profano en la materia. Trabajo cómo técnico en el sector servicios en una gran ciudad aunque mi origen y futuro se encuentran en el campo. Pronto el mercado laboral me expulsará ó me obligará a competir por un mísero sueldo en lamentables condiciones, aunque no descarto encontrar a alguien que sepa apreciar mi bagaje y currículum que continúe valorando mis conocimientos con un sueldo digno. De las pensiones y sostenibilidad mejor no hablar aquí, demasiado extenso.

Esto explica mi apego y confianza hacia ciertos productos elaborados que me pueden servir para mi futura vida. Es una opción personal y personalizada a mis intereses. Por ejemplo, a mi me sirve una bomba de extracción de agua bien conservada (*_hay métodos para ello_) y cercados metálicos de buenos materiales conservados con *_grasa y pintados regularmente con gasoil en lugar "fresco y seco"_. A otros les servirán otras cosas por su situación personal.

No quiero ni deseo un madmax general cómo podrían concluir algunos foreros. El futuro no está escrito en lo personal, ¿Cómo poder aventurar lo que pasará en el ámbito socioeconómico? Me limito a planificar mi futuro reduciendo la dependencia del estado y la coyuntura a su mínima expresión. 

Lo dicho, aquí he aprendido mucho y lamento desviar el tema hacia mis intereses y dudas personales. Por eso es que he preguntado aquí y me han respondido de forma educada, cosa que agradezco.

Como podréis ver, no me meto en ciertos debates de economía y mercado porque no tengo ni idea de la mayoría de cosas de las que habláis. Me limito a leer y entender en la medida de mis posibilidades. 

Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2018)

Hola, mensajero del pasado: Cuanta verdad encierra tu comentario y te entiendo perfectamente. Mira, seguramente tengo muchos más años que tú y a pesar de estar a pocos pasos de dejar el mundo laboral activo, el tener casi todos los "deberes" hechos... NO dejo de mirar al futuro con preocupación y cierta desazón, NO por mí, sino porque todos tenemos hijos, familia, amigos... 

Es cierto que los más jóvenes lo tenéis muy jodido si no se hace NADA por cambiar la actual situación, pero me parece que esa actitud "rebelde" es algo que pertenece al "pasado", aunque quizás lo que está por venir acabe por "empujar" de una vez a aquellos que parecen vivir en los brazos de Morfeo...

En fin, dejo unas meras "reflexiones" para decirte, mensajero del pasado, que sigas pensando tan y como lo haces. Seguro que así que encontrarás "soluciones" o "parches" a tu particular "circunstancia", pero al menos habrás hecho algo y eso ya es mucho en esta Sociedad que nos ha tocado vivir.

Dicho esto, no hace falta añadir que este es un hilo donde cada cual puede expresar aquello que SÍ tiene cabida en el mismo y creo que no es necesario especificar más... Se me entiende sobradamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Most (8 May 2018)

¿Será ésta la buena?

Gold and Silver Quotes News and Data

Un saludo.


----------



## bertok (8 May 2018)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, mensajero del pasado: Cuanta verdad encierra tu comentario y te entiendo perfectamente. Mira, seguramente tengo muchos más años que tú y a pesar de estar a pocos pasos de dejar el mundo laboral activo, el tener casi todos los "deberes" hechos... NO dejo de mirar al futuro con preocupación y cierta desazón, NO por mí, sino porque todos tenemos hijos, familia, amigos...
> 
> Es cierto que los más jóvenes lo tenéis muy jodido si no se hace NADA por cambiar la actual situación, pero me parece que esa actitud "rebelde" es algo que pertenece al "pasado", aunque quizás lo que está por venir acabe por "empujar" de una vez a aquellos que parecen vivir en los brazos de Morfeo...
> 
> ...



El futuro es lleno es de décadas de transferencia de la moribunda Europa hacia el pudiente este asiatico. Es infrenable.

Y dentro de Europa hay castas estando en la base de ellas España y sociedad carente de moral que la guíe por mejor camino.

Compra tiempo y vive libre.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2018)

Ja,ja,ja... bertok: ¿Comprar tiempo? Sabes que existe una frase que dice "el Tiempo es Oro"... ¿No? Y sabes... ¿por qué? Simple: NO se puede comprar, NI vender, NI fabricar, NI recuperar... Y sobre el vivir "libre" eso lo dejo para otro día...

Respecto a Asia, ¿la conoces? ¿sabes las "diferencias" que existen allí? ¿acaso sabes que convivieron en tiempos de los romanos TRES IMPERIOS que NO lograron imponerse en aquellos tiempos? ¿Por qué ahora con menos potencial que entonces? NO, la transferencia de "riqueza" de Occidente a Oriente NO va a tener éxito... Y NO lo verás entre otras cosas porque acabarán "colisionando". Al tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 May 2018)

Me parece que el foro ya no tira.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, Kovaliov: ¿A qué te refieres? ¿al foro o al hilo? Si es éste último, te diré que andamos por los mismos promedios diarios de visitas en el actual hilo y que está siendo el más flojo, entre otras cosas porque NO tiene la misma participación que en los anteriores.

Luego, NO cabe duda de que buena parte del "peso" del mismo recae en mí y yo, la verdad, tengo el tiempo que tengo... Luego, escribo también en Rankia...

Por otro lado, en los MPs andamos con una temporada bastante larga de lateralidad y escasa en noticias de relieve, de manera que NO tiene mucho sentido "marear la perdiz"...

En fin, supongo que a medida de que disponga de más tiempo podré estar más por aquí y sino pues, con el tiempo, es posible que este hilo acabe desapareciendo como lo hicieron todos los demás "metaleros", aunque de tanto en tanto hay alguno que aparece de nuevo... De todas formas, ya tiene mérito que llevemos más de 5 años con un más que notable éxito.

Saludos.


----------



## paraisofiscal (9 May 2018)

No es el foro, ni este hilo, es la sociedad que cada día está mas adocenada.
Sólo interesa hablar de manadas, feminismo, cosas de la TV y horteradas varias. De hecho, este y otros foros son el fiel reflejo de la población.

En cuanto sacas temas de conversación un poco "interesantes" como alimentación sin carbohidratos refinados, que la grasa no engorda, comentarios sobre metales preciosos y la estafa del dinero fiat, la engañifa tributaria a la que estamos sometidos, te miran como a un loco emparanoiado.

Desde luego todo sigue igual, autonomías funcionando al 100% para hacer caja, El Boe pariendo leyes a diario, Iva en tiempo real, Europa inoculando procedimientos tipo GDPR, certificados energéticos, homologaciones y demás.

Mientras el pueblo saturado de nacionalismos, canales por cable, deportes, porno, publicidad y basura mediática.

Está muy bien planificado todo, nada puede fallar. Bueno si, que la gente del mundo empiece a tomar plena conciencia de cómo funciona todo y aprenda a vivir una vida sencilla, sin consumismos excesivos y comprendiendo lo equivocados que estamos ahora.

Utopías.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, paraisofiscal: Francamente, poco se puede añadir a tu acertado comentario. Ya no es sólo este hilo (el resto del foro es muy raro que lo visite), sino que en mi devenir diario cada vez me encuentro más gente "paranormal" alrededor mío. Es realmente insufrible... Y cuando tienes una conversación un poco "seria", ya te miran como si fueras un "extraterrestre" y hablo de gente con "estudios" y/o "carrera" (vete a saber lo que habrán aprendido...). Es muy triste ver que apenas existe una "conversación" interesante y todo empieza a estar fundamentado en un extremo individualismo EGOÍSTA...

Hoy, por ejemplo, hablaba con una amiga argentina y le preguntaba de cómo iban las cosas por su país... Me comentaba de las dificultades que estaba pasando su familia, que de haber sido "poderosa" económicamente, ahora empieza a tener serios problemas. Al comentarle la devaluación del Peso argentino y porqué NO se les había ocurrido haber adquirido algunos MPs o Divisas "confiables" FÍSICAS, máxime con la experiencia vivida en el "Corralito"... se ha limitado a encoger los hombros y asentir con la cabeza. Sencillamente, ¡Terrible! la poca capacidad de reacción de la gente y, especialmente, en la "formada".

Y hoy seguimos viviendo como si tal cosa, cuando los riesgos de un conflicto bélico a gran escala se están incrementando, pero aquí NO pasa NADA y al paso que vamos, tampoco seguirá pasando NADA...

¿Los MPs? Ya hemos visto su reacción... ¿Qué coño podemos comentar sobre ellos? Fuera de que existe una fuerte presión que les impide subir, pero eso son simples "tonterías" nuestras...

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 May 2018)

En cuánto al hilo, cuando hay muchas entradas empieza a fallar, sería interesante abrir un nuevo hilo para continuar.
En cuanto al foro, es posible que lo cierren por difusión de datos de la manada, perdón de la abusada. Es posible, incluso, que haya trolls que escriban precisamente para eso.
En cuanto a los mantras inculcados prefiero no entrar en polémicas y aceptarlos sin discusión, de cara a la borregada, perdón, la galería. Ya ni si quiera se puede hablar del tiempo.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Me parece que el foro ya no tira.



Me refiero a que no me carga bien. Empieza a no paginar en condiciones. No sé si les pasa a los demás. En tapatalk tira mal.

A lo mejor hay que abrir el VI

Estáis muy susceptibles


----------



## paraisofiscal (9 May 2018)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Me refiero a que no me carga bien. Empieza a no paginar en condiciones. No sé si les pasa a los demás. En tapatalk tira mal.
> 
> A lo mejor hay que abrir el VI
> 
> *Estáis muy susceptibles*



No es para menos, aparte de la farándula y el circo, el tema está bastante más feo de lo que a la mayoría les pueda parecer. Se nota cada día más en la calle, en los polígonos y en la cara de los funcionarios.

Estaría bien comenzar otro capítulo de este tan excepcional hilo.


----------



## Most (9 May 2018)

A mi me entretiene leer hilos diversos (de vez en cuando), ver las tribulaciones de los foreros, así como sus desvaríos (en algunos casos). A veces incluso escribo algo para desconectar de mis quehaceres y por que no, reírme un rato. Cuando lo hago mido muy mucho mis palabras porque no quiero ser esclavo de ellas y leo y releo antes de dar al intro, no me meto en jardines de los que no pueda salir y soy respetuoso con todo el mundo, sea correspondido o no.

Cierto es que si buscas nivel, en éste foro lo encontrarás, pero has de hilar fino.
Hay gente que se muestra como perturbada y luego son auténticos genios en lo suyo, pero como ya he dicho, hay que hilar fino.

El Sr. Calopez ya ha comprado el dominio "error502.info" por si cierran Burbuja, cosa que veo improbable (a no ser que se salten la ley y ésto sea una caza de brujas), así que si sucede, nos encontraremos por allí y seguiremos con lo nuestro, hablando 
de proteger nuestro trabajo y patrimonio como mejor sepamos.

Un saludo y hasta la siguiente entrada.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2018)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, escribo este post para comunicaros que voy a cerrar esta parte del hilo y a continuación daré apertura a la VI...

Saludos.


----------

